# Nerve al+



## tomson6666 (13. November 2012)

Weiß irgendwer, wann das Nerve AL+ im Showroom bei Canyon zum testen bereit steht? Kanns kaum noch erwarten . Für Lieferzeiten steht KW 48. Heißt das, das dann auch die Testbikes zur Verfügung stehen?


----------



## DerMuckel (13. November 2012)

Naja, die Leute von Canyon werden es wohl wissen... vermutlich. Mal angerufen?

Gruß,
Muckel


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## desktop (13. November 2012)

Hi,

war am Samstag da. Die haben einen Prototypen in M da stehen. Den kannste jetzt schon testen. Hab das Strive im Vergleich zum AL+ testen wollen. Brauche aber Größe L. Ein direkter Vergleich war da für mich äußerst schwierig.


----------



## tomson6666 (29. November 2012)

Aaaaah !! Bikes im Showroom erst ab KW 50 !!
Schätze nächste woche wirds nochmal verschoben. :kotz:


----------



## -Tommy- (29. November 2012)

tomson6666 schrieb:


> Weiß irgendwer, wann das Nerve AL+ im Showroom bei Canyon zum testen bereit steht?...



Auf der Canyon-Website sind die Bikes gelistet, die im Showroom stehen
und für Testfahrten zur Verfügung stehen.

http://www.canyon.com/shop/expressbikes.html?type=showroombikes


----------



## tomson6666 (30. November 2012)

Hallo Thomas,
Hast also das AL+ 8.0 bestellt. in Black Sea?
Wann hast du denn Liefertermin?
Wenn Du`s hast poste mal ein paar Bilder.

Grüße aus Hessen
Tomson


----------



## Keeper1407 (1. Dezember 2012)

Das AL+8.0 gibt es nicht in Black Sea.

Ich habe eine Frage zu der Felgenbreite auf dem AL+. Kennt jemand die Felgenbreite von AL+ und AL? 

Auf dem AL+ sind ja 2.4" Reifen montiert während das AL mit 2.25 auskommen muss. Diese Info habe ich nirgendwo finden können.


----------



## -Tommy- (2. Dezember 2012)

tomson6666 schrieb:


> Hallo Thomas,
> Hast also das AL+ 8.0 bestellt. in Black Sea?
> Wann hast du denn Liefertermin?...



Ich habe das Bike in stealth bestellt, also schwarz. Wenn ich das richtig verstanden habe, 
ist das dann auch nicht gepulvert, sondern anodisiert (eloxiert).
Das weiße ist gepulvert und hat KW 4 - 2013 als Liefertermin. Stealth hat KW 52 - 2012.

Die Liefertermine stehen für jedes Rad auf der Canyon-Website unter Verfügbarkeit.


----------



## tomson6666 (13. Dezember 2012)

Zum Thema Showroom Testbikes, kann ich nur sagen es braucht wohl noch ne weile Geduld. Habe heute eine e-mail Antwort vom Canyon Support bekommen. (Testbikes in anderen größen wie M), es gibt leider keine Angaben von Canyon wann welche zur Verfügung stehen. 
Wird also noch ne weile dauern .


----------



## Trailfritz (21. Dezember 2012)

Hi,

das Nerve Al+ steht als 8.0 in M zur Probefahrt bereit... hab's Probe gesessen, fühlt sich gut an

Hat ne komplett neue Geo die dem Strive sehr nah kommt.

ich hab's bestellt.... KW52 - also Grüße nach Köln


----------



## PatrikSp (21. Dezember 2012)

Hab mein AL+ vor zwei Wochen bekommen und dann hab ichs mal gleich upgedatet  Nur leider kann ich noch keinen Test bericht abgeben da ich nach einer Operation am Daumen etwas eingeschränkt bin aber ich denk es wird Geil werden


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Trailfritz (21. Dezember 2012)

sieht geil aus... welche Größe ist das denn?? kannst du denn schon was zum Hinterbau sagen? Lt Test soll der ja sehr sehr komfortabel sein und wegsacken...


----------



## PatrikSp (21. Dezember 2012)

Ist ein M. Nein leider noch keine Trails gefahrn ,nur im hof ne runde gedreht.


----------



## mirko660 (21. Dezember 2012)

hollle schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> das Nerve Al+ steht als 8.0 in M zur Probefahrt bereit... hab's Probe gesessen, fühlt sich gut an
> 
> ...



Hallo,
welche Größe hast du bestellt? Wie groß bist du? Fällt das Rad Klein aus? 
Ggf. Schrittlänge?

Gruß


----------



## Trailfritz (21. Dezember 2012)

ich hab Größe M bestellt, bin 177 und hab nen 85er Schritt... hatte vorher das AM und das war perfekt... hab mich auch beim Probefahrten so wohl gefühlt...


----------



## Trailfritz (21. Dezember 2012)

PatrikSp schrieb:


> Ist ein M. Nein leider noch keine Trails gefahrn ,nur im hof ne runde gedreht.



@ patrikSp: hast ne andere Sattelstütze drin ne? und ne andere Gabel, wa?? wie gross und welche schrittlänge hast du denn...?


----------



## PatrikSp (21. Dezember 2012)

Ich bin 183 groß, Schrittlänge 85 . Man hat mir zwar ein L empfohlen aber ich will es mal mit einem M versuchen . Und es fühlt sich soweit gut an . Hab auch noch ein Cube Fritzz in L und dass war mir für`s Technische etwas zu sperrig.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mirko660 (21. Dezember 2012)

Bin 1,80 und habe ne sl von 86 cm. Dann sollte m ja passen.


----------



## PatrikSp (21. Dezember 2012)

hollle schrieb:


> @ patrikSp: hast ne andere Sattelstütze drin ne? und ne andere Gabel, wa?? wie gross und welche schrittlänge hast du denn...?


Ja gut beobachtet ;-) hatte eine Fox 36 und eine 125mm Sattelstütze die rein passte .


----------



## Trailfritz (21. Dezember 2012)

Ahaa, nice
 is die Gabel mit kashima? sieht zumindest so aus


----------



## PatrikSp (21. Dezember 2012)

hollle schrieb:


> Ahaa, nice
> is die Gabel mit kashima? sieht zumindest so aus


jup 160mm talas.


----------



## Trailfritz (21. Dezember 2012)

Great


----------



## mirko660 (22. Dezember 2012)

PatrikSp schrieb:


> Hab mein AL+ vor zwei Wochen bekommen und dann hab ichs mal gleich upgedatet  Nur leider kann ich noch keinen Test bericht abgeben da ich nach einer Operation am Daumen etwas eingeschränkt bin aber ich denk es wird Geil werden



Fährst du den Sattel soweit draußen wie auf dem Bild zu sehen?


----------



## PatrikSp (22. Dezember 2012)

mirko660 schrieb:


> Fährst du den Sattel soweit draußen wie auf dem Bild zu sehen?


Nee nicht ganz ein paar cm muss er noch rein.


----------



## Trailfritz (23. Dezember 2012)

-Tommy- schrieb:


> Ich habe das Bike in stealth bestellt, also schwarz. Wenn ich das richtig verstanden habe,
> ist das dann auch nicht gepulvert, sondern anodisiert (eloxiert).
> Das weiße ist gepulvert und hat KW 4 - 2013 als Liefertermin. Stealth hat KW 52 - 2012.
> 
> Die Liefertermine stehen für jedes Rad auf der Canyon-Website unter Verfügbarkeit.






Das 8.0 ist jetzt ab Lager lieferbar... daher müssten wir es nächste Woche bekommen...


----------



## Dynam1c (23. Dezember 2012)

hollle schrieb:


> Das 8.0 ist jetzt ab Lager lieferbar... daher müssten wir es nächste Woche bekommen...



Hab auch Lieferdatum KW52, allerdings Abholung in Koblenz. Wie stehen die Chancen, wenn ich da Morgen früh anrufe und es evtl. noch am selben Tag abhole, was meint Ihr?


----------



## Trailfritz (23. Dezember 2012)

Ich hole es auch dort ab...allerdings bekommt man von Canyon ja Bescheid wenn es abholbereit ist und muss dann einen Termin machen...Ich hab noch keine Nachricht. 

Aber ein Anruf schadet ja nischt, dann weist Du es !


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Trailfritz (27. Dezember 2012)

Dynam1c schrieb:


> Hab auch Lieferdatum KW52, allerdings Abholung in Koblenz. Wie stehen die Chancen, wenn ich da Morgen früh anrufe und es evtl. noch am selben Tag abhole, was meint Ihr?



Und?? hast Du deins??


----------



## Dynam1c (27. Dezember 2012)

Nein  Hatte Heute angerufen, es ist zwar auf Lager aber noch nicht Abholbereit - wird also nächste Woche :/


----------



## Trailfritz (27. Dezember 2012)

Ja bei mir auch... auf Lager aber noch nicht montiert.  Na die Woche kann ich jetzt auch noch warten... is ja eh mega Mistwetter


----------



## Dynam1c (28. Dezember 2012)

hollle schrieb:


> Ja bei mir auch... auf Lager aber noch nicht montiert.  Na die Woche kann ich jetzt auch noch warten... is ja eh mega Mistwetter



Gibt kein schlechtes Wetter...  

Ich kanns verstehen, ist aber trotzdem ärgerlich, diese Woche noch Urlaub und Heute leider mit dem alten Bike den Feldberg hoch :/


----------



## Trailfritz (28. Dezember 2012)

na um ein neues Bike durchs Revier zu prügeln schon 

Wobei...z.Zt Sonne und blauer Himmel...


----------



## mirko660 (28. Dezember 2012)

War heute bei Canyon und bin das AL+8.0 probegefahren. Das Bike ist echt klasse. Kann's kaum noch abwarten bis mein 9.0 geliefert wird.


----------



## Trailfritz (28. Dezember 2012)

gute Entscheidung ja ich warte auch sehnsüchtig...


----------



## SF1978 (3. Januar 2013)

Canyon Nerve AL+8.0 in lightwhite-orange
Bestellt am 06.12.2012

Leute wünscht mir Glück für morgen....Heute die E-Mail bekommen
Sehr geehrte/er  S.... F....,

Ihre Bestellung wurde heute an den Logistikdienstleister DHL übergeben. Die zugehörige
Sendungsnummer lautet 003...............
Unter http............................................
können Sie damit den aktuellen Transportstatus abfragen.

Beachten Sie bitte, dass die Sendungsnummer erst nach Einlieferung des Pakets im
Frachtzentrum freigeschaltet wird. Dies kann im Einzelfall bis zu 24 Stunden dauern.

Bei Anlieferung der Ware prüfen Sie bitte umgehend die Verpackung auf äußere Beschädigungen.
Ein etwaiger Transportschaden muss bei dem jeweiligen Spediteur innerhalb von 24 Stunden
gemeldet werden. Nachträgliche Reklamationen können leider nicht anerkannt werden.

Wir wünschen Ihnen schon heute viel Freude mit Ihren bestellten Produkten.

Mit freundlichen Grüßen,
Ihr Canyon Team

Habe bei DHL nachgeguckt steht schon auf 40%
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Gruß Sersh


----------



## Trailfritz (3. Januar 2013)

Meins is auch ready) ich kann's aber erst Montag abholen... daher bin ich dankbar und gespannt was du postest... Bitte Bilder

Also toi toi...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## SF1978 (3. Januar 2013)

Passende Pedale Hab ich auch schon


----------



## SF1978 (3. Januar 2013)

Bike Bilder folgen versprochen


----------



## Trailfritz (3. Januar 2013)

Nice, ich hab's in stealth geordert... mal gespannt


----------



## SF1978 (3. Januar 2013)

stealth ist Cool hab's mir auch lange überlegt.....
Ist dann doch weiß geworden


----------



## Dynam1c (4. Januar 2013)

SF1978 schrieb:


> Passende Pedale Hab ich auch schon



Die guten Mallets! Fahre diese nun auch seit 4 Wochen, am SA kommen die dann auch auf mein AL+ 8.


----------



## SF1978 (4. Januar 2013)

So leute es ist so weit!
Vom Hardtail fahrer werde auch ich jezt zu Trail-Rowdy
Heute Morgen kurz vor neun klingelt an der Tür:





Mein Nerve ist endlich da!!!
gleich ans aufbauen





Sieht super aus das Teil.






Schaltung und bremse hi einstelln müssen vo. nur feinjustieren






Pedale ran, alle schrauben noch kurz gecheckt






Und fertig is es
Nur das Wetter spielt nicht mit
Aber jezt kann ich wenigstens gut schlafen

Gruß Sersh


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DerMuckel (4. Januar 2013)

Schönes Bike! Viel Spaß damit; wird bestimmt rocken  

Aber ich würde das in Zukunft nicht am Oberrohr in den Montageständer klemmen. Die Wandstärken sind bei den modernen Rahmen echt gering. Lieber an der Sattelstütze (bei der Reverb: rausziehen und am "unbeweglichen" Teil) klemmen.

Viele Grüße,
Muckel


----------



## Trailfritz (4. Januar 2013)

Sehr geil das Bike  bist schon ne Runde gefahren?







DerMuckel schrieb:


> Schönes Bike! Viel Spaß damit; wird bestimmt rocken
> 
> Aber ich würde das in Zukunft nicht am Oberrohr in den Montageständer klemmen. Die Wandstärken sind bei den modernen Rahmen echt gering. Lieber an der Sattelstütze (bei der Reverb: rausziehen und am "unbeweglichen" Teil) klemmen.
> 
> ...




Kann ich auch nur zustimmen...


----------



## SF1978 (4. Januar 2013)

Ok, werde dann es vermeiden wenn's geht, habe ja noch die dicke Polsterfolie dazw. geklemmt. Danke für den Tip.
Gefahren bin ich noch nicht , bei uns Pisst es seit gestern ganz ordentlich.
Aber Bike ist jezt da und das schöne Wetter kann auch kommen

P.S. und das hässliche schwarze ding am HR  kommt auch noch weg


----------



## brandi (5. Januar 2013)

Ich glaub ich könnt da nicht mehr ruhig schlafen  

Aber schön zu sehen, dass es jetzt immer mehr Al+ Fahrer gibt


----------



## Herattic (6. Januar 2013)

Hi,

ich habe mal eine Frage zu den CTD-Gabeln und Dämpfern vom Nerve Al+: Gibt es dort einen Lockout, der bei jeder Belastung sperrt? So wie ich das verstehe, stellt man auf 'Climb' und dann wird nur die Low Speed Druckstufe gesperrt, aber starke Belastungen (High Speed Druckstufe) weiterhin zugelassen. Habe ich das so richtig verstanden? Wenn ja, stört das nicht, wenn man mal im Wiegetritt fährt?


----------



## Micha382 (6. Januar 2013)

Genau so ist es, es gibt nur Climb und Wiegetritt kannst bei nem Fully vergessen


----------



## Herattic (6. Januar 2013)

Super, danke! Dann habe ich das System ja richtig verstanden.


----------



## maze1601 (8. Januar 2013)

Hallo zusammen,

ich bin neu hier im Forum (angemeldet, schon länger am mitlesen). Ich habe momentan ein Bulls Chopperhead Supreme und war letzte Woche Mittwoch bei Canyon, da ich gerne ein Fully fahren möchte. Nach einer langen und guten Beratung bin ich am Nerve AL+ 7.0 hängen geblieben. Ich wollte jedoch vor dem Kauf noch einmal eine Nacht drüber schlafen. Ich habe dann am nächsten Tag bestellt und heute die Mail erhalten, dass mein Bike zum abholen bereit ist. Leider habe ich erst am Samstag Zeit. Aber Vorfreude ist die schönste Freude ;-)

Falls dann noch Bedarf für Bilder besteht, sagt einfach bescheid


----------



## SF1978 (8. Januar 2013)

Hallo Leute! Habe heute mein Al+ zum erstem mal im einsatz gehabt







Läuft super!






Kann leider nicht allzu viel dazu sagen, ist mein erstes Fully. Macht aber jezt schon voll Fetz!!!


----------



## Dice8 (12. Januar 2013)

Ich habe mir das AL+ 6.0 gekauft und mit ein paar Parts geuped.
Die Tage wird die Kurbel auf 2-fach umgebaut da ich das große Kettenblatt nicht brauche


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## -Tommy- (12. Januar 2013)

Hallo zusammen,

nachdem ich das Bike letzten Samstag endlich abholen konnte, hat es noch einmal bis heute gedauert, bis ich endlich die erste Testfahrt machen konnte. 
Noch einen Tag länger und ich hätte vermutlich die restlichen Aufkleber auch noch abgepiddelt... 














Da ich absoluter MTB-Anfänger bin, kann ich die Fahreigenschaften nicht wirklich beurteilen. Die Schaltung vorne muss noch nachjustiert werden 
und die vordere Bremse nervt mit Schleifgeräuschen.

Und jetzt muss ich "nur" noch lernen, das Teil artgerecht zu bewegen...


----------



## Trailfritz (12. Januar 2013)

Ich hab meins auch endlich... Seit Montag... die Übergabe war sehr nett. Und rocken kann das Teil ordentlich

Bilder kommen morgen...


----------



## Lukasd (12. Januar 2013)

Welchen Kettenstrebenschutz passt für die nerve al+ modelle ?


----------



## drhackstock (13. Januar 2013)

Lukasd schrieb:


> Welchen Kettenstrebenschutz passt für die nerve al+ modelle ?


 
Hallo, es ist schon eine montiert, bei meinem AL+8.0 war es so.


----------



## Dice8 (13. Januar 2013)

Das war mit das erste was ich demontiert habe


----------



## Keks_nascher (13. Januar 2013)

@Dice8: Welche Kurbel hast du gewählt? Welche Übersetzung? Hast du dir einen 2-fach Umwerfer bestellt oder lässt du den 3-fach und begrenzt ihn nur?


----------



## Trailfritz (14. Januar 2013)

Da is es...Kaufempfehlung!!!


----------



## Trailfritz (14. Januar 2013)

Wie bekommt man das denn groß?


----------



## -Tommy- (14. Januar 2013)

hollle schrieb:


> Wie bekommt man das denn groß?



Mit http://picr.de/index.html  z.B.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dice8 (14. Januar 2013)

Keks_nascher schrieb:


> @Dice8: Welche Kurbel hast du gewählt? Welche Übersetzung? Hast du dir einen 2-fach Umwerfer bestellt oder lässt du den 3-fach und begrenzt ihn nur?



Gekauft habe ich noch nichts. 
Eigentlich wollte ich an der M590 das große Kettenblatt gegen einen Bash guard ersetzen. Werde ich aber doch nicht machen. Das 32er KB ist doch ein bisschen klein und das 24er KB auch nicht optimal. Da ein guter Bash guard auch 40 kostet und die 2 neuen KB (22-36) auch nochmal mit ca 30 zu Buche schlagen hole ich mir lieber eine komplette 2 Fach Kurbel. 

Die

http://www.bike-components.de/products/info/p31119_FC-M545-Kurbelgarnitur-Hollowtech-II-.html

Oder

Die

http://www.bike-components.de/products/info/p19149_SLX-Kurbelgarnitur-FC-M665-Hollowtech-II-.html


----------



## morch84 (14. Januar 2013)

Achtung deine beiden Kurbeln sind 9 fach dein al+ hat aber ein 10 fach Schaltwerk Kette und Kassette

Note 2 mit Tapatalk 2


----------



## Dice8 (14. Januar 2013)

Passt trotzdem.


----------



## eichhorn34 (20. Januar 2013)

...hier mal eines in "hornet"






... bin absolut begeistert von der Kiste


----------



## Trailfritz (20. Januar 2013)

eichhorn34 schrieb:


> ...hier mal eines in "hornet"
> 
> 
> 
> ...



 dito

ist es das 7.0??


----------



## eichhorn34 (20. Januar 2013)

Ja 7.0 mehr war nich drin


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lukasd (20. Januar 2013)

Hast du auf dem Pic die Gabel auf 120 mm gesenkt oder sieht des nur so aus? Trotzdem schönes Bike


----------



## Pizzaplanet (20. Januar 2013)

das bike ansich is ja schick, aber die Farben sind Geschmackssache.
mir gefällt es garnicht.

aber trotzdem viel Spaß damit


----------



## Trailfritz (20. Januar 2013)

ich finds geil...


----------



## Cpt.Karpf (20. Januar 2013)

Hi,

möchte mein Bike hier auch nochmal zur Schau stellen.











Die Fotos sind zwar von der Qualität her nich der Bringer aber was solls.

Gruß


----------



## Pizzaplanet (20. Januar 2013)

^^
das hat mir auch gut gefallen und war auch in meiner Auswahl


----------



## Trail Surfer (20. Januar 2013)

...aber die Sattelklemme MUSS schwarz...und die Laufrad-Fliwatüt-Tattoos ab


----------



## Cpt.Karpf (20. Januar 2013)

Trail Surfer schrieb:


> ...aber die Sattelklemme MUSS schwarz...



Ja, könnte ich mir auch gut vorstellen. Auf dem Bild leuchtet sie halt extrem, deshalb sticht sie so hervor. So krass isses in Natura nicht.


----------



## tomson6666 (21. Januar 2013)

Also jetzt is es bei mir auch so weit. Hab mir mein AL+ 6.0 letztes WE bei Canyon bestellt. Binn mal gespannt wie langs dauert.


----------



## Dice8 (21. Januar 2013)

tomson6666 schrieb:


> Also jetzt is es bei mir auch so weit. Hab mir mein AL+ 6.0 letztes WE bei Canyon bestellt. Binn mal gespannt wie langs dauert.



Wenn es lieferbar ist und mit einer "sofort" Bezahlmethode (z.B. Kreditkarte oder Nachnahme) bezahlt wurde tippe ich mal auf den DHL Besuch am Freitag oder Samstag.


----------



## tomson6666 (21. Januar 2013)

Ich hols selbst in Koblenz ab. sind bei mir gerade mal 1,5 Std fahrtzeit.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Razzor (22. Januar 2013)

Es ist nun soweit. Termin wurde heute gebucht. Am Freitag Abend hole ich das Bike ab


----------



## Dice8 (24. Januar 2013)

Heute habe ich die M590 Kurbel auf 2-fach umgebaut. Dabei ist mir aufgefallen dass das Innenlager am Zahnkranz vermackt ist. Das sieht sehr nach abgerutschten Innenlagerschlüssel aus. Könnte bei der Montage passiert.

Aufregen bringt jetzt auch nichts aber ärgern tut es mich schon. 

Nun zum Umbau:

Das große Kettenblatt ist einem Bashguard von NC-17 (God Ring) gewichen und das 32er wurde gegen ein 36er Kettenblatt ersetzt. Eigentlich hatte ich vor das 24er gegen ein 22er Kettenblatt zu tauschen. Von dem Gedanken bin ich jetzt allerdings ab da die Kombination mit einer 36-11er Kassette doch ein gutes Setup ist.
Ich werde ggf noch eine Kettenführung nachrüsten.


----------



## Trailfritz (24. Januar 2013)

is was am Rahmen??


----------



## Dice8 (24. Januar 2013)

Nein. Zum Glück nicht. Die Lagerschale ist nur verhunzt.


----------



## polypoly (27. Januar 2013)

Moin. Ich schwanke noch zwischen dem AL 6.0 und AL+ 6.0. Mein Downhillbekannter sagt das AL+ und mein Rennradfahrbekannter sagt AL 
Streckenprofil ist eher Wald und Flur. Hauptsächlich Flachland aber ab und zu auch mal ne "Erhebung". Schleswigholsteinische Schweiz halt. Ich hatte mal n GT Hardtail und da fand ich die gestreckte Sitzhaltung sehr nervig. Möchte eher locker flockig durch die Gegend brettern. Downhillparks (gibt hier wohl einen) eher nicht. 
Leider ist Koblenz von hier 6 Stunden weg, daher fällt Probefahren flach.
Lange Rede kurzer Sinn: Ist hier jemand beide Modelle Probegefahren? Sitzt man auf dem AL viel gestreckter als auf dem +? Vielleicht hilft ja auch ein kürzerer Vorbau. Danke!

http://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/commons/0/0c/Bungsberg_14.jpg


----------



## Dice8 (27. Januar 2013)

Für dein Streckenprofil ist das normale AL völlig ausreichend. Wie groß bist du? Schrittlänge?


----------



## polypoly (27. Januar 2013)

Dice8 schrieb:


> Für dein Streckenprofil ist das normale AL völlig ausreichend. Wie groß bist du? Schrittlänge?



1,72 und SL 80. Canyons PPS sagt Rahmengröße S.


----------



## Dice8 (27. Januar 2013)

S könnte passen. Am besten wäre aber Probe fahren.


----------



## Paddy0702 (27. Januar 2013)

hey... Also ich hab mir das AL+ 7.0 gekauft 
hab allerdings auch eine Probefahrt in Koblenz gemacht... 
der service dort ist echt hammer man wird komplett außgemessen und das Bike auf sich abgestimmt... 
Ich bin auch 1,72m groß  und habe die Größe "S"   bin auch die Größe "M" Probe gefahren aber so rein vom Fahren her hab ich mich auf dem "S" wohler gefühlt 

Gruß Paddy


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## polypoly (27. Januar 2013)

Paddy, bist du auch das normale AL probegefahren?


----------



## Paddy0702 (27. Januar 2013)

ne nur das AL+ weil ich mich eigendlich schon für das entschieden hatte... bin heute auch das erste mal gefahren und ich muss sagen ich bin begeistert


----------



## paskalle (28. Januar 2013)

SF1978 schrieb:


> Passende Pedale Hab ich auch schon



Moin, 

habe die CB Mallet 2 an Deinem Bike gesehen. Für die interessiere ich mich auch. Wie sind deine Erfahrungen mit den Pedalen? Wie funktioniert es denn, wenn Du nicht eingeklickt fährst - die Pedalflügel stehen ja sicher etwas über der Plattform. 

Welchen Schuh trägst Du dazu bzw. kannst Du empfehlen.

Grüße Pascal


----------



## SF1978 (2. Februar 2013)

@paskalle
Hey Paskal!
Sorry das ich erst jezt schreibe, hatte viel zu tun.
Also ich habe bei den Mallets bis jezt folgenden Eindruck: wenn du mit flacher Sohle fährst hast du relativ gutten Grip obwoll die Flügel der klicks optisch überstehen, spührst du sie nicht.
Wenn du mit klickschuen unterwegs bist ist eingeklickt kein prob.sogar besser als bei spd(ich fuhr bis jezt nur spd) bei ausklicken weiter fahren must du halt gucken wie du dein schuh positionierst. Es kommt auch natürlich auf die Schuhe an, mit stollen oder ohne.
Wenn ich mit meinen schuen (mit mitleren stollen) ausklicke muss ich mit der schuhspitze (also nicht genau spitze ca 2-3 cm dahinter) auf die forderen Pins gehen dadurch trefen die hinteren pins ins fussbet hinter die clets und mann hat seher gutten grip.
Ja nur hatt man nicht immer die zeit um so pritziese das pedal zu treffen aber bis jezt hat es einiger massen immer geklappt.
Ist aber auch mein erster Fully überhaupt, muss auch noch üben 
Ich hoffe es hilft dir ein wenig bei deiner suche, ich bin auf jedenfall zufrieden mit den Pedale Optisch und technisch genau mein Ding( Noch ) man entwickelt sich immer weiter

Viele Grüße aus dem Auenwald!
Sersh


----------



## SF1978 (2. Februar 2013)

PS. auf Schuhe, Marke will ich mich nicht festlegen Fahre auch nur des was der Geldbeutel hergibt. Es ist immer schwierig zu saggen ob sie dir auch passen würden.....


----------



## paskalle (2. Februar 2013)

SF1978 schrieb:


> Passende Pedale Hab ich auch schon





SF1978 schrieb:


> PS. auf Schuhe, Marke will ich mich nicht festlegen Fahre auch nur des was der Geldbeutel hergibt. Es ist immer schwierig zu saggen ob sie dir auch passen würden.....



Prima, danke für Deine Infos.

Welche Schuhe sind es denn trotzdem - nur um mal eine Idee zu bekommen.
Habe jetzt zwei, dreimal was von den Mavic Alpin gehört...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dynam1c (3. Februar 2013)

paskalle schrieb:


> Prima, danke für Deine Infos.
> 
> Welche Schuhe sind es denn trotzdem - nur um mal eine Idee zu bekommen.
> Habe jetzt zwei, dreimal was von den Mavic Alpin gehört...




Ich fahre ebenfalls auf meinem AL+8 die Mallet 2, auch wie SF1978 mein erstes Fully, und ich bin sehr zufrieden. Schuhe habe ich die Mavic Rush genommen. Fand diese bei der Anprobe sehr bequem und habe den Kauf nicht bereut. Haben nun um die 300 KM runter.


----------



## pytek (4. Februar 2013)

Morgen,
ich war am Samstag in Koblenz und hab mir den AL+ angeschaut, schon nicht schlecht. Was mir aber erst heute morgen aufgefallen ist, wenn man über den Kauf nachdenkt, dass die Aussparrung für den Seilzug für den Umwerfer ziemlich ungünstig sitzt. Sie wird doch beim Schlechtwetter mit Dreck zugepflastert. Wie kann man Sie sauber machen? Ist unten am Rahmen en Loch oder Revisionsöffnung zum Sauber machen? Kann das Wasser irgenwo abfliessen?


----------



## maze1601 (6. Februar 2013)

Hallo, 

Ich habe eine kurze Frage zur Einstellung der Fox Talas beim AL+ 7.0. 

Unter der Seite http://www.ridefox.com/fox_tech_cen...orks/32/2013FITCTDTALAS26_32.html#suggairsprg

wird angegeben, dass man max. 110 PSI drauf geben kann. Das kommt mir recht wenig vor. Ich habe mir dann die App von Fox runtergeladen. Dort wird angegeben, dass man 125 PSI drauf geben soll und dann den Sag prüfen soll. Wie viel Druck darf ich nun drauf geben? 

Grüße

Matthias


----------



## Dice8 (6. Februar 2013)

110 PSI sind doch mehr als genug!
Ich mit 100kg fertiges Fahrergewicht fahre meine 150er Talas mit 75 PSI und nehme auch eigentlich fast jeden Drop mit ohne das die Talas durchschlägt!


----------



## maze1601 (7. Februar 2013)

Ich wiege 100. und fahre mit 110 PSI und bin auch zufrieden (Sag ca. 3 cm). mir ging es darum zu wissen, ob ich wirklich schon am Limit bin oder ob es noch Reserven gibt, wenn ich mit ordentlich Gepäck fahren sollte.


----------



## polypoly (3. März 2013)

in hamburg oder norddeutschland ist nicht zufällig jemand mit nem al+ in S unterwegs? koblenz ist soooo weit. im probefahrthreat bin ich leider nicht fündig geworden.


----------



## SF1978 (17. März 2013)

Hey Leute!
Wo habt ihr (AL+) Biker euren Trinkflaschen untergebracht?
Bei mir passt der Halter gerade so aber keine Flasche mehr rein.
Habe schon anfrage an Canyon geschickt, warte noch auf eine Antwort.

Gruß Sersh


----------



## Dice8 (17. März 2013)

Ich benutze eine Trinkblase mit Rucksack. Für kurze Ausfahrten ab und an auch nur eine Trinkflasche (0,75l). Als Flaschenhalter kommt der aus Alu von Rose zum Einsatz in dem auch die 0,75 l Trinkflasche (auch Rose) ohne Probleme rein passt. Btw, habe einen L Rahmen.


----------



## Deleted 152687 (17. März 2013)

Fahre auch Rahmengröße L und benutze einen stink normalen Flaschenhalter in Verbindung mit ner 0,75l Flasche. Passt problemlos, allerdings kommt man kaum an die Verstellung des Dämpfers


----------



## B767 (17. März 2013)

Hier ein Bild von meinem XC 8 aus 2012, Rahmen ist S, Halter von SKS. Das ist der, wo man die Flasche seitlich rausnehmen kann. Dadurch kann ich das leichter händeln.

Grüße aus dem Pott.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## SF1978 (17. März 2013)

Super!!! Nach so einem FH werde ich mal gucken Danke @B767, danke Leute...
Bei dem al+ rahmen in S ist es halt so das ich den flaschen halter mit der Flasche drin rein bekomme aber die Flasche nicht mehr raus. Da sind ca 5mm zum Dämpfer und 5mm zum Oberrohr mit einer 500ml Flasche
Ist ja auch nicht so wild, so wie der Dice8 sagt benutze ich auch oft Trinkblase. Aber für manche Turen will man etwas mehr Wasser mitnehmen

Gruß Sersh


----------



## MilesMumford (18. März 2013)

Ich habe auch vor mir das AL+ 8.0 in Rahmengröße S zukaufen, deshalb wäre es toll wenn du berichten könntest wenn du ein Flaschenhalter gefunden hast der passt denn ich benutze ungerne eine Trinkblase als einziges Trinkgefäß, habe immer noch gerne 1-2 Flaschen am Rahmen


----------



## roulyourboat (18. März 2013)

Habe das Nerve AM 2012 in Grösse S. Der Platz für die 7.5dl Flasche ist doch recht knapp. Aber mit dem Spezialized Flaschenhalter gehts trotzdem problemlos.


----------



## MilesMumford (18. März 2013)

Stimmt das ist wirklich eng also da kommt man ja um einen Flaschenhalter mit seitlicher Öffnung garnicht drum rum ausser man trinkt nicht 

Wäre beim Rahmen M denn wirklich soviel mehr Platz ? Glaub ich kaum :/
Gibts solche Seitlichen auch aus Carbon sie auch was halten und nicht nach einiger Zeit die Flasche ncihtmehr richtig halten durch die seitliche Öffnung ?


----------



## Lukasd (18. März 2013)

Hallo, ich will mir zu meiner konfirmation das nerve al + 7.0 kaufen
Ich bin 170cm groß, 80 cm schritthöhe und bin 14 jahre alt. Welche größe soll ich mir denn kaufen? Der Rechner von Canyon sagt S aber ich empfinde 16" als ziemlich klein, ich meine ich habe bei meinem hardtail eine rahmenhöhe von 52cm. Soll ich lieber in größe M oder S kaufen


----------



## stanleydobson (19. März 2013)

Ich bin 1,79 und M ist schon gross durch die geometrie, S war mir aber zu klein, bin da mit lenker immer an die knie gestoßen in kurven


----------



## MilesMumford (19. März 2013)

Ich bin 1,73 und Schrittlänge ca. 77cm meinst du dann wäre S bei mir besser ? Denn M finde ich schon ziemlich groß von den Daten her...


----------



## Paddy0702 (19. März 2013)

@Lukasd 
Hey also ich bin 1,72 mit einer schrittlänge von 80cm und fahre das Nerve AL+ 7.0 in "S"
und bin super zufrieden damit... ich war auch in Koblenz und bin die anderen probe gefahren ("M" "L") aber das "S" hat am besten gepasst...


----------



## Lukasd (19. März 2013)

Danke für die gamzen Antworten, dann werde ich es in S kaufen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MilesMumford (19. März 2013)

Ich werde dann auch S nehmen


----------



## bajcca (19. März 2013)

@Lukasd
Mit 14 Jahren würde ich davon ausgehen, dass Du noch etwas größer wirst.
Falls Du nicht nächstes Jahr wieder Konfirmation hast, wäre vielleicht doch M besser.


----------



## Pizzaplanet (19. März 2013)

Hamm bei Canyon hätte ich jetzt auch ein Problem!
S ist ne Ecke kleiner wie mein S beim headline. Eigentlich liegt meins genau dazwischen, also zwischen S und M
Ich bin 172cm mit SL 83cm, mir passt das headline in S sehr gut, allerdings mit 420mm Sitzrohr und 570mm oberrohr. Dazu mit flacherem Sitzwinkel.
Ich würde das AM+ wohl in M nehmen. Also so ausm bauch heraus ohne probefahrt.

Gerade gesehen das das AL+ in S 170mm kurbeln hat!!!


----------



## DerMolch (21. März 2013)

Hole morgen mein AL+ 7.0 in Größe M ab. Ich bin 1,78m und das sollte passen.
Bin 2008/2009 schon ein Nerve AM in der Größe gefahren und würde als Tourenbike nix kleineres wollen.


----------



## Razzor (22. März 2013)

Meine defekte Gabel ist repariert wieder zurückgekommen. Kartusche defekt.
Alles super gelaufen


----------



## `basTi (22. März 2013)

Zufällig in/um München jemand das al+ für mich zum grössentest?
S & M würd ich gern mal anschauen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DerMolch (23. März 2013)

Dämpfertune Nerve AL+:

Ich habe gestern mein AL+ in Größe M abgeholt. Ich bin sehr über den eingebauten Dämpfer verwundert. Ich hätte ein Rebound Tune L erwartet, aber ein XL (extra Light) nie im Leben. Die Zugstufe ist trotz zugedrehtem Einsteller sauschnell.
Die anderen Räder im Showroom haben ebenfalls XL.

Habt Ihr ein anderes Tune, oder kommt ihr damit klar?


----------



## Dice8 (23. März 2013)

Meiner hat "M"


----------



## jofreund (23. März 2013)

Mein AL+ in Größe L hat auch den "M"-Tune.


----------



## DerMolch (23. März 2013)

Compression ja (blauer Aufkleber). Und Rebound (roter Aufkleber)?


----------



## Dice8 (23. März 2013)

Wo ist denn der rote Aufkleber? Bin grad nicht am Bike.


----------



## DerMolch (23. März 2013)

Gegenüber des blauen für Compression. Da muss so einer in rot sein. Sollte Meiner Meinung nach bei den Rahmen mindestens L haben. XL ist definitiv unterdämpft!


----------



## stanleydobson (23. März 2013)

Ich hab auch xl, wird wohl bei allen so sein


----------



## DerMolch (23. März 2013)

Puhh... Das sollten die überdenken. Übersetzungsverhältnis hin oder her..


----------



## Dice8 (24. März 2013)

Bei mit ist da kein roter gegenüber. Ist auch so ein blauer und da steht "Climb Tune" drauf. Btw, ich habe ein CTD Evo Dämpfer.


----------



## WilliMD (29. März 2013)

Hey Leute, 

ich hab mit den Dämpfern nicht so viel Erfahrung aber bin mit dem Dämpfer an meinem AL+ 9.0 total unzufrieden. Ich fahre das Teil mit 18 bar bei 75 kg Körpergewicht damit er halbwegs straff arbeitet. Nach Fox App sollen 13 Bar reichen, dann schlägt er aber beim kleinsten Sprung durch... Außerdem wird der Dämpfer bei 20° Temperaturunterschied extrem weicher, so das der Druck bei jeder kälteren Tour immer korrigiert werden muss.

Zuvor hatte ich den RP 14 welcher bei 14 Bar total hart war. Und keines dieser Probleme ist mir dort aufgefallen...

Eingeschickt hatte ich ihn schon, aber geändert hat sich nix...

Canyon support meinte es gäbe keine weiteren Meldungen über das Problem...

Wie sind den da eure Erfahrungen zu dem Thema???????????


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## WilliMD (29. März 2013)

Kleine Korrektur: RP23 natürlich...


----------



## DerMolch (30. März 2013)

Hallo Willi, das Problem ist folgendes:
Das Dämpfertune von Deinem Dämpfer passt nicht zum Rahmen! Bei der mittleren Übersetzung von 1:3 (50mm Dämpferhub, 150mm Federweg) ist eine große Luftkammer der absolute Schwachsinn! Ich fahre in meinem nun den großen Spacer aus dem Fox Float Volume Kit http://www.toxoholics.de/FOX-RACING-SHOX/SHOX-SPECIAL-TUNING/Kit--Float-Air-Spring-Volume-Tuning-Kit-2005-2012.html
Damit wird der Dämpfer enorm progressiver. Ich habe mein Rad erst seit einer Woche und konnte es heute erst testen, ich bin mir bei dem Dämpfer nicht sicher ob nicht der mittlere Spacer ausreicht. Ich nutze den Federweg bei 220PSI und einem Sag von ca 15% nicht aus - kann aber auch an der Kälte liegen! Bei 220 PSI und ohne Spacer (Auslieferungszustand) in der Luftkammer kann ich den Hinterbau beim Schwung zum Bunny Hop holen durchschlagen.
Des weiteren ist in Deinem Dämpfer auch ein XL Rebound verbaut! Das ist der nächste Fehler. Dreh mal die Zugstufe ganz zu, drück den Sattel runter und lass ihn los. Bei mir ist das Hinterrad sogar vom Boden abgehoben. Ich habe meinen Dämpfer auf ein Rebound M Tune umbauen lassen und kann nun schön von "leicht zu schnell" bis "leicht zu langsam" alle Dämpfungsstufen einstellen.

Das Canyon von Deinem Problem nichts weiß ist seit spätestens letztem Montag eine glatte Lüge! Ich habe nach viel hin und her nichts mehr von Canyon gehört. Das Problem mit meinem Dämpfer ist geklärt, aber dazu darf und werde ich öffentlich nichts sagen!!

PS.: Das Dein Dämpfer bei Kälte mehr in die Knie geht als Dein alter, liegt daran, dass Du nun eine große Luftkammer hast. Es kann sich nun auf den nötigen Luftdruck, bzw auf das Volumen gesehen, mehr Luft zusammenziehen als bei einem Dämpfer mit kleinen Luftkammer.


----------



## gi_si (30. März 2013)

Ich bin bisher auch mit der Dämpfereinstellung an meinem Al+7.0 nicht ganz zurecht gekommen.
Um einen SAG von 20% einzustellen, benötige ich ca. 11bar (wiege ca. 68kg). Auf dem Trail ist das jedoch viel zu wenig. Ich berühre öfters mit dem Pedal Bodenunebenheiten. Wenn ich den Druck erhöhe, habe ich keinen "Komfort" mehr bei leichterem Schlechtweg.
Mit meinem vorherigen Rad (Float RP23 mit 120mm Federweg, Rebound L) war die Einstellung erstens einfacher und zweites effektiver.


----------



## Dice8 (30. März 2013)

Im Decent oder Trail Mode?


----------



## gi_si (30. März 2013)

Trail-Modus. Im Descent hat das noch weniger gepasst.


----------



## Dice8 (30. März 2013)

Bei mir der gleiche Mist. Ich überlege
Schon den Dämpfer rauszuschmeißen und was anderes einzubauen. Hat jemand Erfahrungen mit dem Manitou Dämpfer Swinger Air X4 ? Oder mit dem RS Monarch RT3? Oder DHX 4.0 coil?


----------



## DerMolch (30. März 2013)

Ich kann dazu nur sagen, beschwert euch bei Canyon!!! 
Lest meinen letzten Beitrag und lest zwischen den Zeilen...!

Ich sag mal vorsichtig, da ist bei dern Nerve AL+ 2013er Serie mit dem Dämpfertune eventuell was schiefgelaufen ;-)


----------



## WilliMD (31. März 2013)

Hey Toshi,

danke für die ausführliche Antwort. Ich werde mich am Di. gleich nochmal mit dem Canyon Support in Verbindung setzten. Mal sehen was Sie diesmal dazu zu sagen haben... Dürften sich ja nun langsam häufen, die Beschwerden... 

Laut Fox App. soll die Gabel mit 75 psi betrieben werden, bei meinem Gewicht, dass ist aber auch viel zu weich... Weißt Du wie hoch der Druck in den Gabeln max. sein darf? Ich habe jetzt 130 psi drauf und mein Sag hat ca 2cm also ca 15%... Gibt es hier eventuell ein ähnliches Problem wie am Dämpfer? Ich finde aber, dass die Gabel mit 130 psi sehr gut arbeitet...


----------



## Dice8 (31. März 2013)

Schau einfach in das Heftchen von Fox das beim AL+ dabei war. Da sind alle max. Luftdrücke dokumentiert.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted176859 (31. März 2013)

WilliMD schrieb:


> Hey Toshi,
> 
> danke für die ausführliche Antwort. Ich werde mich am Di. gleich nochmal mit dem Canyon Support in Verbindung setzten. Mal sehen was Sie diesmal dazu zu sagen haben... Dürften sich ja nun langsam häufen, die Beschwerden...
> 
> Laut Fox App. soll die Gabel mit 75 psi betrieben werden, bei meinem Gewicht, dass ist aber auch viel zu weich... Weißt Du wie hoch der Druck in den Gabeln max. sein darf? Ich habe jetzt 130 psi drauf und mein Sag hat ca 2cm also ca 15%... Gibt es hier eventuell ein ähnliches Problem wie am Dämpfer? Ich finde aber, dass die Gabel mit 130 psi sehr gut arbeitet...



Immer nach deinem Empfinden die Gabel und den Dämpfer einstellen ! Wenns nach FOX geht bei manchen Vorgaben kannste gleich mit ner Starrgabel durch die Kante fahren bzw. den Service (zb. Ölwechsel) nach jeder 6 ten Ausfahrt machen...


----------



## Razzor (1. April 2013)

Ich wiege 97 KG und habe ca 260psi im Dämpfer drin. Find ich ein wenig heftig...
SAG liegt bei 20%


----------



## Pizzaplanet (1. April 2013)

Warum die 20%?

Find ich etwas wenig oder fährst du nur feldwege?


----------



## ms303 (1. April 2013)

Mal eine Frage:

Ist das wirklich so heftig mit dem Dämpfer beim AL+?

Hatte mich gerade mit dem Gedanken, das AL+ 9.0 anzuschaffen, angefreundet, obwohl es nicht wirklich nötig wäre...

Aber was ich hier gerade mitlese, trägt jetzt nicht wirklich dazu bei, dies zu tun... 

Eure Meinungen?


----------



## ms303 (1. April 2013)

Habe gerade folgende Anfrage an den Support gestellt:

Hallo,

Ich habe eine Frage zum AL+ 9.0, welches ich mir trotz erst kürzlichem Kauf zulegen wollte:

Im IBC-Mountain-Bike-Forum lese ich von etlichen Kunden/Fahrern, die äußerst unzufrieden mit der Abstimmung des hinteren Dämpfers sind ( zu geringe Druckstufe, sowie nicht passende Zugstufe).

Da ich selbst nicht gerade zu den "Leichtgewichten" zähle (fahrfertig zu Zeit ca. 98 Kilo), ist dies für mich kaufentscheidend (zumal ich nicht zwingend ein neues Bike brauche, es wäre eher ein "Must-Have"...).

Wird dieser Dämpfer (in absehbarer Zeit) überarbeitet, oder gibt es andere Möglichkeiten, das Problem zu beseitigen ( Anpassungen durch Canyon bzw. Toxoholics)?

Ich würde mich sehr über eine Antwort von Ihnen freuen, da ich Canyon-Bikes gerne weiter treu wäre.

Vielen Dank im Voraus für Ihre Antwort.

Mit freundlichen Grüßen

Markus S..........


Mal sehen, was als Antwort kommt...


----------



## DerMolch (2. April 2013)

Klingt gut,
die Antwort wird allerdings sein:

Hallo Markus,
bisher sind uns keine Probleme mit dem DÃ¤mpfer bekannt.
Sollte die Einstellung nicht deiner persÃ¶nlichen Vorliebe entsprechen, kannst Du diese bestimmt bei einem Fox Kundendienst kostenpflichtig anpassen lassen (ca110â¬).
GrÃ¼Ãe, Canyon


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hardliner187 (2. April 2013)

hab ca 100 kilo fahrfertiges gewicht, mal gucken wenn das teil da ist.
Aber ich versteh das jetzt nicht ganz, ist der zu über- oder unterdimensioniert?


----------



## ms303 (2. April 2013)

Sozusagen unterdimensioniert.



> Hey Leute,
> 
> ich hab mit den Dämpfern nicht so viel Erfahrung aber bin mit dem Dämpfer an meinem AL+ 9.0 total unzufrieden. Ich fahre das Teil mit 18 bar bei 75 kg Körpergewicht damit er halbwegs straff arbeitet. Nach Fox App sollen 13 Bar reichen, dann schlägt er aber beim kleinsten Sprung durch...


 
und



> Hallo Willi, das Problem ist folgendes:
> Das Dämpfertune von Deinem Dämpfer passt nicht zum Rahmen! Bei der mittleren Übersetzung von 1:3 (50mm Dämpferhub, 150mm Federweg) ist eine große Luftkammer der absolute Schwachsinn! Ich fahre in meinem nun den großen Spacer aus dem Fox Float Volume Kit http://www.toxoholics.de/FOX-RACING-...2005-2012.html
> Damit wird der Dämpfer enorm progressiver. Ich habe mein Rad erst seit einer Woche und konnte es heute erst testen, ich bin mir bei dem Dämpfer nicht sicher ob nicht der mittlere Spacer ausreicht. Ich nutze den Federweg bei 220PSI und einem Sag von ca 15% nicht aus - kann aber auch an der Kälte liegen! Bei 220 PSI und ohne Spacer (Auslieferungszustand) in der Luftkammer kann ich den Hinterbau beim Schwung zum Bunny Hop holen durchschlagen.
> Des weiteren ist in Deinem Dämpfer auch ein XL Rebound verbaut! Das ist der nächste Fehler. Dreh mal die Zugstufe ganz zu, drück den Sattel runter und lass ihn los. Bei mir ist das Hinterrad sogar vom Boden abgehoben. Ich habe meinen Dämpfer auf ein Rebound M Tune umbauen lassen und kann nun schön von "leicht zu schnell" bis "leicht zu langsam" alle Dämpfungsstufen einstellen.


----------



## WilliMD (2. April 2013)

Auf die Antwort bin ich aber auch gespannt. Denke aber auch, da Canyon bei solchen Anfragen immer alles andere als flexibel ist, dass es darauf nur ne bla, bla Antwort gibt.

Hab heute wieder mit dem Support telefoniert. Die meinten das Gleiche wie beim letzten Mal. Dämpfer muss eingeschickt werden. Mal sehen ob Sie es diesmal beheben werden. Ich werde Berichten...


----------



## Pizzaplanet (2. April 2013)

Wie die Antworten?
Hätten die mir bei meiner bikesuche geantwortet dann ....


----------



## `basTi (2. April 2013)

Nochmal die Frage: 
Jemand zufällig ein AL+ in München & Umgebung zum mal Probesitzen?
Kann mich net zwischen S & M entscheiden :/

Danke im Voraus


----------



## DerMolch (3. April 2013)

WilliMD schrieb:


> Hab heute wieder mit dem Support telefoniert. Die meinten das Gleiche wie beim letzten Mal. Dämpfer muss eingeschickt werden. Mal sehen ob Sie es diesmal beheben werden. Ich werde Berichten...



Naja gut, ein neues Tune kommt ja nicht per Fernwartung in den Dämpfer 
Haben die näheres gesagt?


----------



## WilliMD (3. April 2013)

Toshi181 schrieb:


> Naja gut, ein neues Tune kommt ja nicht per Fernwartung in den Dämpfer
> Haben die näheres gesagt?



Das stimmt aber sie hatten meinen Dämpfer schon 2 Wochen bei sich und haben einen Quadring ( was immer das ist ) getauscht. Am Verhalten des Dämpfers hatte sich dadurch natürlich nichts geändert. Ich denke das sollte son Plazeboteiletausch werden... Ich hatte nochmal um den Rückruf eines Fachmanns gebeten, da der mit dem ich sprach, scheinbar weniger Ahnung hatte als ich selbst. Ist aber noch nichts passiert. Ich werde morgen nochmal anrufen. Ich will halt vermeiden, dass ich das Teil nochmal sinnlos 2 Wochen durch Deutschland schicke...


----------



## ms303 (5. April 2013)

So, gestern habe ich einen Anruf(!!!!) wegen meiner Mail bekommen.

Ein nicht sehr wortsicherer Mitarbeiter teilte mir (wie erwartet) mit, dass keine Probleme bezüglich der Dämpfer-Problematik bekannt seien.

Worauf ich antwortete, dass das so nicht stimmen kann, da mindestens 2 Leute aktuell "Beschwerden" bei Canyon laufen hätten.

Daraufhin kam die Antwort, dass Canyon hunderte von diesen Rädern verkauft hätte und das ja nur einige wenige mit Problemen seien, und man das daran messen müsste.

Außerdem meinte der Mitarbeiter (dessen Namen ich nicht behalten habe), dass es unter Umständen auch mit dem Gewicht der Fahrer/Kunden zu tun hätte, was ich verneinte, da mir eine Beschwerde (WilliMD) bekannt sei, wo das Gewicht nicht so hoch sei.

Eine wirklich plausible Antwort auf diesen Einwand habe ich nicht bekommen, aber der Mitarbeiter meinte dann, dass es bei Toxoholics aber problemlos möglich wäre, den Dämpfer nach eigenen Wünschen anzupassen (mehr Stickstoff, andere Tunes).

Da ich auf der Arbeit war und zudem auch etwas genervt war, hatte ich keine weitere Lust, da noch großartig zu diskutieren.

Ich habe mich für den Anruf bedankt und gesagt, dass dann ja alles O.K. wäre und ich mich dann in nächster Zeit mal zu einer Probefahrt nach Koblenz begeben würde.

Der Mitarbeiter erwähnte dann noch, dass er auch eine Mail hätte schreiben können, aber persönlich wäre doch besser (fand ich auch gut, zugegeben) und wünschte mir noch einen schönen Tag

Das war´s...

Aber weiter geholfen hat es jetzt leider nicht wirklich.


----------



## WilliMD (5. April 2013)

Die Antwort war ja zu erwarten. Mir wurde auch gesagt, dass ich den Dämpfer kostenpflichtig ändern lassen könne. Das ist aber wohnl nicht deren Ernst! Bei Rädern in dieser Preisklasse muss das einfach 100% funktionieren und wenn sich da einer ihrer Ingeneure verrechnet hat muss Canyon nunmal nacharbeiten. Wo sich mir gleich die nächste Frage stellt. Werden Die Bikes nicht getestet oder wiegen alle Testfahrer 40kg. Weiter finde ich es eine Frechheit, wenn Fahrräder mit Überragend in verschiedenen Fachzeitschriften ausgezeichnet werden bei denen das Fahrwerk absolut ******* arbeitet.

So nun genug des Ärgers. Der Dämpfer ist nun zum 2. Mal auf dem Weg zu Canyon und das Reboundtune soll auf Gewährleistung von XL in L getauscht werden... Ich bin gespannt ob das Abhilfe schafft. 
Imsgesamt muss ich aber nochmal anmerken, dass das Nerve 9.0 bis auf die Dämpferproblematik ein wirklich gelungenes Bike ist.

Ich werde vom Ergebnis berichten...


----------



## DerMolch (5. April 2013)

Hallo!
Ich bin gestern auch von Canyon nach einer Woche von einem kompetenten Mitarbeiter (Achtung, KEINE Ironie) angerufen worden.

Das Durchsacken des Hinterbaus soll Teil des Konzepts sein. Die neuen BoostValve Dämpfer suggerieren mehr Federweg als sie haben, da sie schnell durch den mittleren Federweg rauschen (O-Ton: schnell viel Federweg freigeben) um am Schluss mächtig progressiv zu werden. Damit soll auch dem Anfänger gewährleistet werden, bei passendem Sag die 150mm Federweg zu nutzen. Für fortgeschrittene Fahrer ist das Schwachsinn, da genau dann der Support vom Hinterbau fehlt wenn man ihn braucht. Wenn ich ne 40-50cm Stufe runterfahre erwarte ich, dass der Hinterbau mir nur den nötigen Federweg freigibt. es bringt niemandem was, wenn es dann im Eiltempo direkt in die Endprogression geht. 
Ich überlege ernsthaft, einen alten RP23 ohne Boostvalve zu kaufen und damit mein Glück zu versuchen.
Das Problem scheint also Systembedingt zu sein und ist für mich ein Grund, fortgeschrittenen Fahrern von den aktuellen nerve AL+ abzuraten!!

@ WilliMD: L-Rebound ist schonmal super, aber damit hast Du leider nur die erste Etappe geschafft.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## WilliMD (5. April 2013)

Mal sehen was dabei jetzt rauskommt. Aber ich bin nicht bereit das so hinzunehmen. Nicht in der Preisklasse... Der nächste Winter kommt bestimmt und ich werde den Dämpfer so lange zu Canyon schicken bis es funktioniert. Auch wenn ich das ziemlich belastend finde.


----------



## ms303 (5. April 2013)

> Das Problem scheint also Systembedingt zu sein und ist für mich ein Grund, fortgeschrittenen Fahrern von den aktuellen nerve AL+ abzuraten!!


 
Ich bin zwar kein fortgeschrittener Fahrer, aber was ja nicht ist, kann ja irgendwann noch werden und das nächste Rad sollte lange bleiben, daher:

Was dann nehmen mit einer ähnlichen Geometrie?

Trek Remedy?

Sollte dann schon das 9er wegen der Parts sein, ist aber eigentlich mit  3.800,00 deutlich über dem Budget... 

Beim Slide 150 ist mir z. B. der Lenkwinkel zu steil (68,2° lt Homepage), da kann ich auch bei meinem AM 7.0 aus 2012 bleiben (68,5°)...

Oder eben einfach das AM 7.0 behalten...

Schade, hatte mich so richtig in das AL+ 9.0 in weiss verguckt..


----------



## DerMolch (5. April 2013)

Wieso willst du überhaupt vom AM 7.0 aus 2012 wechseln?
Ich würd dabei bleiben.


----------



## ms303 (5. April 2013)

Siehe auch mein edit..

Es gefällt mir halt saugut (wie auch das Trek).

Und wegen der Sitzstreben-Unklarheit.

Und, und, und...


----------



## Pizzaplanet (6. April 2013)

Ein schönes 150mm fully?
Propain Headline ;-)


----------



## DerMolch (6. April 2013)

Ich habe nun entschieden meinen RP2 CTD Boostvalve Dämpfer umbauen zu lassen.
Die Boostvalve Dämpfer haben keine ordentlich Druckstufe verbaut, soll heißen kein Compression Shimstack. Der Dämpfer ist quasi compressionmäßig im Anfangsbereich kaum gedämpft und das Boostvalve erhöht erst, je nach eingestellten Druck, gegen Federwegsende die Dämpfung. Durchsacken ist also bauartbedingt und gewünscht damit jeder Anfänger den Federweg nutzt - ob er ihn braucht oder nicht. Anstatt dieses stümperhaften Boostvalve Kundenverar***ungsteils wird ein Shimstack mit Medium Compression verbaut und dann sollte das Wegsacken eine Ende haben und der Federweg wird nur dann freigegeben wenn ich ihn brauche. So war ich es von meinem 2008er Nerve AM gewohnt und das war sehr stimmig.


----------



## Boardi05 (6. April 2013)

ms303 schrieb:


> Ich bin zwar kein fortgeschrittener Fahrer, aber was ja nicht ist, kann ja irgendwann noch werden und das nächste Rad sollte lange bleiben, daher:
> 
> Was dann nehmen mit einer ähnlichen Geometrie?
> 
> ...



Ich werde wohl zum Strive wechseln, ist das keine Alternative?


----------



## Dice8 (6. April 2013)

Da würde ich mir eher das Torque EX  anschauen als das Strive.


----------



## Boardi05 (6. April 2013)

Warum?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dice8 (6. April 2013)

Optisch gefällt mir das Strive überhaupt nicht und das EX hat keine Fox Federelemente. Das EX ist auch eher ein "Super Enduro" denke ich.


----------



## DerMolch (6. April 2013)

Der Strive Hinterbau ist sogar offiziell mehr oder weniger fürs Durchsacken bekannt...


----------



## Saintsrest (7. April 2013)

Hallo zusammen,

ich hatte vorher ein Nerve am von 2009. Das Bike war schon einiges progressiver und vor allem die Gabel fand ich mit dem Open Bath besser einzustellen als CTD. Ich muss aber sagen, dass ich das al+ dadurch, dass es nicht so progressiv ist, viel "flowiger fährt. Das Teil geht doch überall drüber, ohne zu rütteln und zu hopsen. Auch ein Bunny-Hop ist gut zu machen. Das es nach einem Sprung mal durchschlägt? Na und... eine harte Landung federt man doch eh mit den Beinen weg. 

Das al+ fährt sich einfach smoother, zwar nicht so direkt und aktiv wie das am, aber dass sollte ja auch der unterschied sein. Die neuen Bikes sind halt einfach weicher.

Mir gefällt es!! Hab übrigens in meinem "L" einen Climb/Compression "M'" drin

Viel Spaß noch mit euren Nerves.


----------



## tomson6666 (7. April 2013)

Also ich kann meinem Vorredner nur beipflichten, ich finde das Bike fährt sich absolut komfortabel, kaum wippen und bei etwas groberem Terrain auch kein durchgeschüttelt werden finde ich absolut klasse. Das einzige Problem ist die Angst mit meinem Dämpfer oder Gabel könnte auch etwas nicht stimmen und das CTD gibt den geist auf (fahre evolution series AL+ 6.0) . So hat man bei jeder Ausfahrt ein ungutes Gefühl. Schade das es von seiten Toxoholic nicht mal ein klares Statement gibt was das Problem ist. Bei anderen Herstellern wird bei einem Fehler in der Produktion eine Rückrufaktion gestartet. Hat Toxoholic wohl nicht nötig, oder ist das Problem aufgebauschter als es eigentlich wirklich ist? Wie gesagt ich habe bis jetzt keine Probleme.


----------



## DerMolch (7. April 2013)

Ja, das Rad geht überall wie eine Sänfte rüber- ohne Feedback vom Untergrund. Ein weicher Lämmerschwanz der mit Federweg umsich wirft, ob benötigt oder nicht.
Wennein Rad beim Bunny Hop durchschlägt, kann man recht wenig Vertrauen aufbauen. Wie soll man da Reserven für "dickere Dinger" haben?
Natürlich federt man vieles mit den Beinen weg - aktive Fahreweise halt. Aber es wurde ja gerade geschrieben, das Rad wäre nicht mehr so aktiv ;-)
Lieber 120mm straffen Federweg, als 150mm von denen man bis 100mm keine Progression / kein Feedback spürt.
Aber gut, jedes Setup hat seine Zielgruppe


----------



## Saintsrest (7. April 2013)

Ja genau Toshi, wenn jedem das gleiche Bike gefallen und liegen würde, dann wäre es ja auch langweilig.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DerMolch (7. April 2013)

Was jedoch ist und bleibt:

Das Dämpfertune ist komplett gegen die Empfehlungen von Fox verwendet. Das ist auch definitiv. Schaut euch die Charts von Fox an, in denen die Tunes für die Übersetzung spezifiziert sind. (Edit aufgrund fehlender rechtlicher Grundlagen. Halte dafür meinen Kopf nicht hin.)


----------



## hardliner187 (8. April 2013)

Also mein nerve al+  7 ist da. jetzt mal 2 fragen zum Dämpfer weil ich absoluter laie bin:

Auf dem Dämpfer steht irgendwas von XL rebound. passt des?

und irgendwie seh ich keinen unterschied zwischen trail climb oder descent, kann das sein?


----------



## Lukasd (8. April 2013)

Hi, mir geht es genau so ich habe das bike am freitag gekriegt und bin schon paar touren gefahren. Ich habe anfangs auch keinen unterschied gespürt, erst als ich den dämpfer mal mit 200 psi bei meinen 70kg aufgepumpt habe und dann des ctd verwendet habe, hats funktioniert


----------



## hardliner187 (8. April 2013)

laut der app von fox sollte ich mit meinen derzeit 95 kilo auf ca. 240 psi aufpumpen.


----------



## DerMolch (9. April 2013)

XL Rebound?
Dazu steht alles in den letzten 10-15 posts..


----------



## hardliner187 (9. April 2013)

Das es da steht weiss ich aber verstehen tu ichs nicht. werd mal gleich die erste proberunde machen dann schauen wir mal weiter. Wär ein M rebound sinnvoler?


----------



## DerMolch (9. April 2013)

Probier es aus:
Pump den Dämpfer auf deinen Betriebsdruck auf.
Bei mir sind es ca 220PSI, dann dreh die Zugstufe ganz zu. Drück den Sattelbrunter und lass ihn los. Wenn das HR nun zum springen neigt, ist es zu schnell. Bei mir passt M Rebound gut, aber L könnte gerade noch funktionieren.


----------



## WilliMD (11. April 2013)

Kurzer Zwischenstand. 
Hatte Gestern mal bei Toxoholics angerufen. Der Mitarbeiter sagte, dass das Reboundtune an der Progression des Dämpfers gar nichts ändern würde. ( Was ja mein Hauptproblem darstellt ) Dafür ist das Velocitytune zuständig bzw. die Größe der Luftkammer. Naja, gut das die Canyon Mitarbeiter erstmal das Reboundtune tauschen wollen. Ich bin einfach nur noch restlos genervt von diesem Thema. Bei Reklamationen arbeiten leider alle Hersteller nicht so gut aber was ich bis jetzt bei Canyon erleben durfte, ist wirklich enttäuschend! Echt traurig bei den Preisen der Bikes...


----------



## WilliMD (11. April 2013)

Gerade habe ich einen Anruf von Canyon bekommen, dass der Tausch nicht unter die Gewährleistung fällt... Ist das zu fassen... Rückruf vom Abteilungsleiter steht jetzt aus...


----------



## DerMolch (11. April 2013)

WilliMD schrieb:


> Kurzer Zwischenstand.
> Hatte Gestern mal bei Toxoholics angerufen. Der Mitarbeiter sagte, dass das Reboundtune an der Progression des Dämpfers gar nichts ändern würde. ( Was ja mein Hauptproblem darstellt ) Dafür ist das Velocitytune zuständig bzw. die Größe der Luftkammer. Naja, gut das die Canyon Mitarbeiter erstmal das Reboundtune tauschen wollen. Ich bin einfach nur noch restlos genervt von diesem Thema. Bei Reklamationen arbeiten leider alle Hersteller nicht so gut aber was ich bis jetzt bei Canyon erleben durfte, ist wirklich enttäuschend! Echt traurig bei den Preisen der Bikes...



Wieso sollte denn der Rebound Tune mit der Progressivität des Dämpfers zu tun haben? Hat niemand von gesprochen.
Hatte dir nur geschrieben dass das Ändern des Rebound Tunes das herausschießen des Hinterbaus unterbindet. 

Für die Progression ist in der Tat der Boostvalve Druck und die Luftkammergröße zuständig. Das Boostvalve nur indirekt, da im Übertragenen die Druckstufen-Dämpfung zunimmt, je weiter der Dämpfer eingefedert ist. Ich werde nun heute mal Boostvalve 225 PSI und 0.6er Volumenspacer testen.
Morgen kommt dann mein gebrauchter RP2 OHNE Boostvalve an, den werde ich mal testen und falls er gefällt das Boostvalve in meinem CTD Dämpfer gegen ein normales Shimstack tauschen...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DerMolch (11. April 2013)

WilliMD schrieb:


> Gerade habe ich einen Anruf von Canyon bekommen, dass der Tausch nicht unter die Gewährleistung fällt... Ist das zu fassen... Rückruf vom Abteilungsleiter steht jetzt aus...



Warum sollte es Gewährleistung sein? Ist etwas kaputt? Die Dämpfer sind nunmal von Canyon und Fox so spezifiziert. Kaufst ja auch keinen Landrover und fährst zurück zum Händler um von denen zu verlangen, sie mögen bitte das Fahrwerk straffer abstimmen. ;-)
Ich musste die Erfahrung sammeln, dass ein Großteil der Kunden mit dem AL+ Gummihinterbau zufrieden zu sein scheint - ich denke ich falle da aus der Gaußschen Normalverteilung raus. Muss halt jeder selbst wissen, ob er die Zentimeter 2-13 seines Hinterbaus einer nicht vorhandenen Druckstufe schenkt ;-)


----------



## WilliMD (11. April 2013)

Sorry, aber wenn ich einen Landrover kaufe, möchte ich mit ihm ins Gelände und nicht nur zum Eis holen fahren. Und wenn die Federung dafür nicht ausgelegt ist muss eindeutig nachgebessert werden. Auslegung hin oder her. Bei einem All Mountain + mit diesen Eigenschaften am Hinterbau ist kräftig was schief gegangen. Und wenn ich für 3000  ein solches Bike kaufe, dann darf ich doch wohl davon ausgehen, dass alles für den entsprechenden Einsatzzweg funktioniert. Und das ist hier nicht der Fall. Jeder der mit diesem Bike nicht nur So. zum Angeben die Asphaltrunde macht, kann einfach nicht mit diesem Setup zufrieden sein.
Und es ist jawohl eine Frechheit wenn ich mir das auf eigene Kosten nacharbeiten muss, damit es funktioniert. Das ist völlig inakzeptabel...


----------



## DerMolch (11. April 2013)

Du hast mich falsch verstanden (ok, ich habe mich auch schlecht ausgedrückt ;-) )
Das Beispiel mit dem Auto war wohl nicht zutreffend. Ich wollte nur darauf hinweisen, das Canyon es nicht als Defekt sieht, da sie es so spezifiziert haben.
Das Setup ist wirklich mieserabel, auch das schrieb ich mehrfach. Ich wundere mich ja ebenfalls, wie man damit zurechtkommen kann! Scheinbar gehören wir zu den Fahrern die dem Fahrwerk mehr abverlangen und es nicht toll finden, wenn die megakrassen 150mm Federweg  schon bei Kleinigkeiten genutzt werden. Aktives Fahren ist damit völlig unmöglich, der Hinterbau gibt mir wesentlich weniger Feedback als der meines Torques mit DHX5air Dämpfer und mehr Federweg (und der DHX ist schon nicht gerade für seine tolle Druckstufe bekannt). Solange wir als Fahrer mit Anspruch an ein vernünftiges Fahrwerk in der Minderheit sind, wird Canyon nichts einsehen...
Ich werde hier einfach die Erfahrungen posten, die ich mit meinem Dämpferumbau mache. Vielleicht hilfts Dir ja. Auf jeden Fall sollte Dir Toxoholics den großen 0.6er Luftvolumenspacer mitsenden! Evtl. Boostvalve auf 225-250PSI (weiter weiß ich noch nicht).


----------



## Saintsrest (11. April 2013)

Also wie Ihr auf den Fotos seht, rolle ich nicht nur Forstautobahnen. Ich finde das Setup klasse. Kleine Schläge, Steine, Wurzeln schluckt das al+ super weg. Bei höheren Sprüngen federe ich den Sprung in den Beinen ab. Will ich mehr Druckstufe, dann stelle ich den Dämpfer auf Trail. Wiege 78 Kilo und fahre 13,5 Bar.

(Fotos sind noch von meinem Nerve am, wollte nur Zeigen, dass ich mit dem Teil auch mal einen hops mache)


----------



## DerMolch (11. April 2013)

Natürlich kann man damit nen Hops machen. Danke für die Information! Dann liegts daran das meine Fahrtechnik so schlecht ist.. Langsam nervts (welch schönes Wortspiel)


----------



## pytek (11. April 2013)

Saintsrest schrieb:


> Also wie Ihr auf den Fotos seht, rolle ich nicht nur Forstautobahnen. Ich finde das Setup klasse. Kleine Schläge, Steine, Wurzeln schluckt das al+ super weg. Bei höheren Sprüngen federe ich den Sprung in den Beinen ab. Will ich mehr Druckstufe, dann stelle ich den Dämpfer auf Trail. Wiege 78 Kilo und fahre 13,5 Bar.
> 
> (Fotos sind noch von meinem Nerve am, wollte nur Zeigen, dass ich mit dem Teil auch mal einen hops mache)



Hallo,
wiviel sag färst Du bei 13,5bar?
Ich fahre bei meinem AL+ 7.0 20%(17bar) bei 86kg.
Finde auch, dass der Dämpfer trotz den 17bar ziemlich flowig arbeitet.


----------



## DerMolch (11. April 2013)

Auf jeden Fall flowig! Völlig unterdämpft und weich wie ein Lämmerschwanz. Du hast es


----------



## Saintsrest (11. April 2013)

Hallo Pytek,

ich messe nie Sag. ich stimme schon immer per "Popometer" ab. Gehe mit der Pumpe in den Wald, fahre meinen Lieblingstrail und ändere immer um 0,5 bar bis mir das Setup gefällt. Zugstufe 5 Klicks offen. Dämpfer ist Climb Tune "M" und Compression Tune "M".


----------



## DerMolch (11. April 2013)

Ich verstehe wirklich nicht wie man ein Fahrwerk so fahren kann?!? Also... nicht im Sinne von "Seid ihr doof", sondern technisch gesehen.
Bei meinen 81 Kilo muss ich 250PSI (für euch 17,5 BAR) fahren, um nicht direkt bei jeder Wurzel durchzuschlagen. Sobald ich für einen Bunnyhop AUSHOLE knallt der Dämpfer durch wenn ich 200PSI drin hab, wie ursprünglich eingestellt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## stanleydobson (11. April 2013)

Toshi ich hab zwar kaum nen plan von biketechnik, aber warum versuchst du krampfhaft hier jedem das bike madig zu reden? Wenns dir nicht gefällt verkauf es und lass den anderen doch ihren spaß mit den settings. Nicht alle sind hardcorecracks


----------



## WilliMD (11. April 2013)

Also entweder einige Beiträge hier sind von Canyon selbst oder die neueren Auslieferungen haben das Problem nicht mehr. Wenn ich den Dämpfer mit 13,5 Bar aufpumpe habe ich einen Sag von nahezu 40% und der nächste Kieselstein bringt den Dämpfer an seine Leistungsgrenzen. Ich habe einen M Rahmen und wiege 75 Kg ( Nackt ) 
Damit das ganze halbwegs funktioniert fahre ich mit 260 Psi also gut 18 Bar. Dabei gibt es dann aber nur noch ca. 5% sag. Und jetzt braucht mir keiner Sagen, dass das ok so ist. Aber ich freue mich natürlich, dass es scheinbar auch funktionierende Modelle gibt.


----------



## Micha382 (11. April 2013)

Toshi181 schrieb:


> Der Strive Hinterbau ist sogar offiziell mehr oder weniger fürs Durchsacken bekannt...



Bist du das Strive schon mal gefahren oder wer hat dir das erzählt?
Bei mir ist noch nichts durchgeschlagen, egal ob Bunnyhop, Sprünge oder ähnliches. Ich nutze den Federweg gut aus, aber durchgeschlagen hat bisher nichts.


----------



## WilliMD (11. April 2013)

stanleydobson schrieb:


> Toshi ich hab zwar kaum nen plan von biketechnik, aber warum versuchst du krampfhaft hier jedem das bike madig zu reden? Wenns dir nicht gefällt verkauf es und lass den anderen doch ihren spaß mit den settings. Nicht alle sind hardcorecracks



Niemand versucht hier etwas madig zu machen. Es ist ja schön, wenn es bei Dir funktioniert. Das hier ist ein Erfahrungsaustausch. Und ich bin auch nur ein normaler Freizeitbiker, der aber auch gerne mal in den Alpen unterwegs ist. Und ich bin absolut unzufrieden mit dem Dämpfer.


----------



## DerMolch (11. April 2013)

stanleydobson schrieb:


> Toshi ich hab zwar kaum nen plan von biketechnik, aber warum versuchst du krampfhaft hier jedem das bike madig zu reden? Wenns dir nicht gefällt verkauf es und lass den anderen doch ihren spaß mit den settings. Nicht alle sind hardcorecracks



Aus dem einfachen Grund dass der Rahmen allerste Sahne ist, lediglich das Dämpfersetup passt so gar nicht! Ich mache hier niemandem was madig. (Edit aufgrund fehlender rechtlicher Grundlagen. Halte dafür meinen Kopf nicht hin.)

Im Übrigen wurde ich von einem wirklich kompetenten Canyon Mitarbeiter (keine Ironie!!) zurückgerufen, der mir am Telefon sagte, dass er, ich und auch der PM wüssten das man den Hinterbau wesentlich besser abstimmen könnte, aber das aktuelle Setup wohl mit der breiten Masse kompatibel sei.

Nächste frage bitte...


----------



## DerMolch (11. April 2013)

Micha382 schrieb:


> Bist du das Strive schon mal gefahren oder wer hat dir das erzählt?
> Bei mir ist noch nichts durchgeschlagen, egal ob Bunnyhop, Sprünge oder ähnliches. Ich nutze den Federweg gut aus, aber durchgeschlagen hat bisher nichts.



Okay, da gebe ich zu dass ich es selbst nicht gefahren bin. Mein Fehler vorschnell zu Urteilen. Aber zu meiner Verteidigung: 1. Ein guter Freund der um Welten mehr Ahnung von Fahrwerksabstimmung als ich hat ist es gefahren. 2. Ein Fahrer den ich kenne und der den Rahmen auf Rennen fahren muss fährt es mit 0% (!!!) Sag weil er sonst stets durchschlägt. Laut Canyon Mitarbeiter haben die Jungs aus dem Enduroteam ihre Dämpfer überarbeiten lassen, da der Hinterbau sonst bei passendem Sag stets durchschlägt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## pytek (11. April 2013)

Bei meinem Dämpfer ist Rebound Tune XL und Velocity Tune M(Rahmen Größe XL). Also man müsste Rebound Tune auf L ändern lassen oder als Abhilfe wären die Spacer hier http://www.toxoholics.de/FOX-RACING...t-Air-Spring-Volume-Tuning-Kit-2005-2012.html . Kann man die überhaupt bei dem Dämpfer vom AL+(bei mir Fox Float CTD Performance BV) einsetzen?
"Kit: Float Air Spring Volume Tuning Kit 2005-2012
Nur verwendbar von Baujahr 2005 - 2012"


----------



## Dice8 (11. April 2013)

Ich hatte heute bei Toxo wegen den Spacern angefragt. Hier die Antwort:

"...die Volumen Spacer 2013 haben die Artikelnr. 13-803-00-802 und kosten  47,20...."


----------



## DerMolch (11. April 2013)

pytek schrieb:


> Also man müsste Rebound Tune auf L ändern lassen oder als Abhilfe wären die Spacer hier http://www.toxoholics.de/FOX-RACING...t-Air-Spring-Volume-Tuning-Kit-2005-2012.html .



Was hat das Rebound Tune mit den Spacern zutun? Wir reden hier doch generell über ein passendes Dämpfersetup für das Nerve in dessen Diskussion Du dich mit eingeschaltet hast. Ohne es bös´ zu meinen, lies Dich mal in die Thematik ein und beantworte dir selbst, ob die Luftkammergröße was mit dem Reboundtune zutun hat.


----------



## WilliMD (11. April 2013)

> Ich hatte heute bei Toxo wegen den Spacern angefragt. Hier die Antwort:
> 
> "...die Volumen Spacer 2013 haben die Artikelnr. 13-803-00-802 und kosten â¬ 47,20...."



Also Leute, macht euch mal ein wenig unangenehm bei Canyon... Das darf doch wohl nicht sein, das man bei Bikes dieser Preisklasse erstmal den DÃ¤mpfer fÃ¼r egal wie viele Euro Ã¤ndern muss...


----------



## DerMolch (11. April 2013)

Dice8 schrieb:


> Ich hatte heute bei Toxo wegen den Spacern angefragt. Hier die Antwort:
> 
> "...die Volumen Spacer 2013 haben die Artikelnr. 13-803-00-802 und kosten â¬ 47,20...."



Ja, die Antwort habe ich auch bekommen. Ich bin mir gerade nicht sicher welche Spacer ich bekommen hatte, aber sie passen in meinen DÃ¤mpfer. Was mich wundert, laut Toxoholics sollten 5 Spacer in dem Kit enthalten sein. Ich habe nur 3, was darauf hindeutet dass ich die 2005-2012er bekommen habe. Die passen dennoch. Werde mich aber noch informieren, bevor ich hier quatsch verbreite.


----------



## pytek (11. April 2013)

Toshi181 schrieb:


> Was hat das Rebound Tune mit den Spacern zutun? Wir reden hier doch generell über ein passendes Dämpfersetup für das Nerve in dessen Diskussion Du dich mit eingeschaltet hast. Ohne es bös´ zu meinen, lies Dich mal in die Thematik ein und beantworte dir selbst, ob die Luftkammergröße was mit dem Reboundtune zutun hat.



So jetzt aber. Velocity Tune(Größe der Luftkammer) ist für die Progression des Dämpfers zuständig und Rebound Tune für den sag. Sehe ich das richtig?

Spacer...


----------



## DerMolch (11. April 2013)

pytek schrieb:


> So jetzt aber. Velocity Tune(Größe der Luftkammer) ist für die Progression des Dämpfers zuständig und Rebound Tune für den sag. Sehe ich das richtig?
> 
> Spacer...



Nein ;-)


----------



## Saintsrest (11. April 2013)

@ Pytek
Rebound ist die Zugstufe. Damit regelst Du die Geschwindigkeit des Ausfederns. Machst Du mit dem roten Stellrad. Zu weit offen springt das Ding zu weit zu, ist der Dämpfer zu langsam. Dein Problem ist ja aber der Lineare Federweg. Du möchtest ja mehr Progression haben. Kleinere Luftkammer = mehr Progression.


----------



## ms303 (11. April 2013)

Ich glaub, ich behalte mein 2012er-Nerve AM doch,  und hoffe auf Besserung bei den 2014er-Modellen, wenn ich das hier so verfolge.

Schade...

Aber Geld gespart.


----------



## Toni ES5 (12. April 2013)

Toshi181 schrieb:


> Okay, da gebe ich zu dass ich es selbst nicht gefahren bin. Mein Fehler vorschnell zu Urteilen. Aber zu meiner Verteidigung: 1. Ein guter Freund der um Welten mehr Ahnung von Fahrwerksabstimmung als ich hat ist es gefahren. 2. Ein Fahrer den ich kenne und der den Rahmen auf Rennen fahren muss fährt es mit 0% (!!!) Sag weil er sonst stets durchschlägt. Laut Canyon Mitarbeiter haben die Jungs aus dem Enduroteam ihre Dämpfer überarbeiten lassen, da der Hinterbau sonst bei passendem Sag stets durchschlägt.



Hallo, ich lese hier schon einige Zeit mit und die Diskussion ist  ähnlich wie 
seinerzeit beim Strive, wo auch einige der Meinung waren das der Dämpfer zu schnell den Federweg freigibt und durchschlägt.
Ich meine die Abstimmung ist von Canyon genau so gewollt, und stellt absolut keinen Mangel da, ich muss zugeben das ich noch kein AL+ gefahren bin und deshalb nur vom Strive sprechen kann.
Nach 23 Jahren MTB Erfahrung, Motorcross, Enduro Sport, kann ich behaupten mich mit der Abstimmung von Fahrwerken grob auszukennen.
Ich persönlich mag es wenn der Federweg sehr gut ausgenutzt werden kann, so komme ich mit den neueren Abstimmungen, die ja bei einigen Herstellern in der Richtung vorgenommen werden hervorragen zu Recht.


Ich habe mich immer bei älteren MTB darüber geärgert den Dämpfer bei ca. 30% Sag nicht so abstimmen zu können, dass der Federweg auf einer Tour  vollständig ausgenutzt wird.
Beim meinem Torque musste ich dazu bis 40% Sag fahren um annähernd den Federweg zu nutzen. Ich fahre jetzt das 2012 Strive mittlerweile 1 Jahr und hatte nicht einen Durchschlag weder im Park noch auf härtesten Gardasee Trails, das Anheben der Druckstufe auf den letzten mm des Federwegs funktioniert hervorragend.
Wenn jemand einen Hinterbau mit 0% Sag fährt spricht das nicht gerade von Kompetenz,  vielleicht bewegt man das Sportgerät ja auch nicht artgerecht, oder ist mit der Abstimmung überfordert, es gibt ja verschiedene Abstimmungsmöglichkeiten die Federkennlinie zu veränder, bei Fox Spacer der Luftkammer.
Das in jedem Fall im Canyon Enduroteam eine andere Abstimmung wie in der Serie gefahren wird ist selbstverständlich und gängige Praxis seit vielen Jahren und in allen Sportarten wo eine Federung verwendet wird, ich würde sogar so weit gehen und behaupten das die einzelnen Fahrer verschiedene Setups bevorzugen und verschiedene Shimsticks fahren.
Man sollte bedenken das die Abstimmung in der Serie für die breite Masse gemacht wird wenn man da etwas andere Vorlieben hat, muss man sich halt um eine Änderung, selbst bemühen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DerMolch (12. April 2013)

(Edit aufgrund fehlender rechtlicher Grundlagen. Halte dafür meinen Kopf nicht hin.)
Soviel zum Thema bewusst gewählt!

Mein Torque fahre ich übrigens mit 25-30% Sag und nutze den Federweg recht gut.
Das ich nicht plump wie ein Stein fahre, kannst du dir in dem einen Roadgap Video auf meiner Seite anschauen.

Was die 0% Sag angeht stimme ich Dir voll und ganz zu - absoluter Quatsch! Ich hab auch ziemlich blöd dreingeschaut.

Bevor wir nun hier mit Schwanzlänge und so anfangen - ich fahre auch nicht viel weniger MTB als Du, Toni_ES5, weiß schon was ich da tue und wie man ein Fahrwerk ungefähr abstimmt.
Das beim Nerve AL+ die Zugstufe auch komplett zugedreht so schnell ist, dass das HR hochspringt wenn man den Sattel runterdrückt und loslässt hat nichts mit persönlichen Vorlieben zu tun, sondern mit eventuell handwerklich falscher Abstimmung. Ist nicht ganz ungefährlich wenn das HR nach dem Landen eines Sprunges rauskickt. Jaja, ich weiß, man kann auch Hopser mit dem Rad machen.


----------



## WilliMD (12. April 2013)

Canyon-Mitarbeiter? 

Also zum einen geht es hier um den Dämpfer des Nerve AL+ und nicht ums Strive. Und zum Anderen, sollte man das Einstellungsvermögen der Leute hier nicht verurteilen, wenn man das Bike noch nicht gefahren ist. Es ist ja nun mal auch bekannt geworden, dass selbst in Führungspositionen sitzende Angestellte von Canyon gesagt haben, das hier was schief gelaufen ist. Weiterhin kann man in den Testzeitschriften auch lesen, dass der Hinterbau ein wenig weich geraten ist. Das die Zeitschriften nicht die drastische Wahrheit schreiben werden dürfte auch jedem klar sein...

Ich bin von der Problematik auch betroffen und ärger mich sehr darüber, wenn das hier so runtergespielt wird.  Denn, Einstellung hin oder her, der Dämpfer ist zu schwach für das Bike..."Punkt"


----------



## hardliner187 (12. April 2013)

Eine klare Aussage von canyon wär nicht schlecht


----------



## Boardi05 (12. April 2013)

Canyon wird dazu nichts sagen, die haben ja auch zu den rahmensprüngen beim hinterbau der bisherigen AM modelle nie stellung genommen.


----------



## DerMolch (12. April 2013)

(Edit aufgrund fehlender rechtlicher Grundlagen. Halte dafür meinen Kopf nicht hin.)


----------



## DerMolch (12. April 2013)

ms303 schrieb:


> Ich glaub, ich behalte mein 2012er-Nerve AM doch,  und hoffe auf Besserung bei den 2014er-Modellen, wenn ich das hier so verfolge.
> 
> Schade...
> 
> Aber Geld gespart.



Nee, passt - aber nimm den Dämpfer aus Deinem alten Rad und verkauf den neuen mit Deinem alten Nerve (oder was auch immer Du damit vor hast). Soll ja hier Leute geben die finden es gut ;-)
Die Räder sind top, die neue Geometrie passt sofort perfekt, Austattung ist eh über jeden Zweifel erhaben. Schöner Lenkwinkel, passend steiler Sitzwinkel. Es ist NUR das Dämpfersetup was Salz in der Suppe ist! Wenn mein Dämpfer endlich vernünftig läuft hab ich ein tierisch gutes Bike!!! Okay.... die Verschleierungstaktik von canyon ist auch faul.


----------



## DerMolch (12. April 2013)

Da es hier den Anschein macht, ich wÃ¼rde Canyon schlecht machen, oder irgendwem das Rad madig machen wollen:

Darum geht es nicht. Ich habe seit 2008 ca 10.000â¬ fÃ¼r RÃ¤der bei Canyon gelassen und habe, wenn jemand vor der Wahl stand, auch meist Canyon empfohlen. Ich mag die RÃ¤der und brauche persÃ¶nlich keine Statussymbole wie Specialized Enduro, Demo usw, wenn es fÃ¼r weniger Geld ebenso gute Produkte bei anderen Anbietern gibt.
Was mich wirklich so aufregt sind handwerkliche, bzw. planerische offensichtliche Fehler, die dann auch noch vertuscht werden. Ich hasse Maulsperren und Kundenvera....! Ich hatte wirklich letztens das GlÃ¼ck zur rechten Zeit am rechten Ort zu sein um "interessante" Dinge mitzubekommen. das hat mich ehrlich erschreckt und ich habe lediglich versucht euch hier zu einem besseren Setup zu verhelfen. Statt dessen wird hier vehement widersprochen und ich komisch dargestellt. Das ist nun euer Problem. Lustig finde ich es, wenn jemand mit diskutiert und sich hinterher rausstellt, dass er LuftkammerngrÃ¶Ãe nicht von Reboundtune unterscheiden kann. Das ist doch direkt das Aus fÃ¼r eine sachliche Diskussion auf AugenhÃ¶he. 
Ich klinke mich nun hier aus und hoffe ihr hÃ¶rt auf, euch verÃ¤ppeln zu lassen. ItÂ´s not a bug, itÂ´s a feature - oder wie war das? Ich bin eigentlich ein freundlicher Typ und biete jedem an, in Aachen oder Karlsruhe mein bald vernÃ¼nftig abgestimmtes Nerve AL+ mit denen im Auslieferungszustand zu vergleichen!
bei Interesse einfach per PM melden.

Canyon macht sehr gute RÃ¤der, Fox gute DÃ¤mpferelemente (wenn auch nicht meine erste Wahl). Die Kombination ist halt das Ding...


----------



## Saintsrest (12. April 2013)

Dein für Dich vernünftig abgestimmtes Nerve al+ solltest vielleicht dazu schreiben. Es gibt auch Leute, die mit linear abgestimmten Setups zurechtkommen und Spaß daran haben. Wenn in KA bist, dann lade ich Dich gerne mal zum radeln auf Pfälzer Wurzelteppichen ein. Du wirst das original Setup vermissen.


----------



## DerMolch (12. April 2013)

Saintsrest schrieb:


> Dein für Dich vernünftig abgestimmtes Nerve al+ solltest vielleicht dazu schreiben. Es gibt auch Leute, die mit linear abgestimmten Setups zurechtkommen und Spaß daran haben. Wenn in KA bist, dann lade ich Dich gerne mal zum radeln auf Pfälzer Wurzelteppichen ein. Du wirst das original Setup vermissen.



Ich muss jetzt mal unverschämt werden: Du verstehst nicht worum es geht, gell? es geht NICHT um meine persönlichen Vorlieben, so narzistisch bin ich nicht, euch mein persönliches Setup als die Wunderwaffe der Welt verkaufen zu wollen. Eine unterdämpfte Zugstufe ist ein messbares Kriterium.
Wenn der HB des Nerves AL+ wenigstens linear wäre, dann wäre es super! Genau das ist ja was es ausmacht - Federweg freigeben wann man ihn benötigt, und nicht unnötig damit herumwedeln!

Oh ja, ich liebe die Wurzelteppiche in der Pfalz! Voll super, wenn der Hinterbau nicht dank Flitzezugstufe in jedes Loch hineinschießt und nach einem Meter Wurzelteppich noch immer Federwegreserven hat! Sich aktiv abdrücken können ist ein Traum.

(Edit aufgrund fehlender rechtlicher Grundlagen. Halte dafür meinen Kopf nicht hin.)

ich geh jetzt ins Litevilleforum, da wird über Kaffeekochen gesprochen  Lasst euch weiterhin Wasser für Wein verkaufen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Saintsrest (12. April 2013)

Mein Hinterbau fängt ungefähr bei 110 nm an zu reagieren. Für ca 30 mm Federweg braucht er ungefähr 410 nm, bei 120mm 1195 nm. Starke Progression beginnt dann bei 145mm geht dann von 1600nm auf 2000nm bei 149mm. Meine Zugstufe lässt sich so langsam einstellen, dass Du denkst Du würdest bei minus 40 Grad 200 ml Honig im Dämpfer haben. Bei 6 klicks zu (rotes Stellrad!) springt da nichts mehr.


----------



## DerMolch (12. April 2013)

Mal ganz ehrlich - dann haben wir andere Dämpfer! Jetzt ohne Witz!
Ich habe ein 7.0 mit CTD Performance dämpfer. Vor umbau auf Rebound M ist mein HR bei beschriebenem Test ca 10cm hochgesprungen - bei geschlossener Zugstufe!


----------



## Dice8 (12. April 2013)

Wenn ich bei meinem Dämpfer die Zugstufe komplett zudrehe habe ich auch den Honigeffekt! Ich brauche mehr Progression zum Ende hin, deshalb werde ich mir wohl einen Spacer in den Dämpfer setzen. Ich habe allerdings eine Float CTD Evolution Dämpfer!


----------



## stanleydobson (12. April 2013)

Zudrehen links fast oder rechts slow? Will auch mal testen


----------



## Saintsrest (12. April 2013)

ich habe auch den billigen Evolution-Dämpfer. @Stanleyd: 6 Klicks Richtung slow. Dann dann sollte er normal auch "slower" werden.


----------



## stanleydobson (12. April 2013)

Also ich ralls nicht...weder komplett auf slow, noch fast, noch mittel....bei mir springt nix 10cm hoch beim float ctd....hatte erst 160psi mit 75kg... mit 200 psi auch kaum unterschiede...geht wohl nicht ganz so tief runter dann...!?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hardliner187 (12. April 2013)

bei mir springt auch nix, nur seh ich keinen Unterschied zwischen climb, trail oder descent die zugstufe ist bei mir und 240 PsI auch ohne wirkung.


----------



## Dice8 (12. April 2013)

hardliner187 schrieb:


> bei mir springt auch nix, nur seh ich keinen Unterschied zwischen climb, trail oder descent die zugstufe ist bei mir und 240 PsI auch ohne wirkung.



Dann ist dein Dämpfer Defekt und muss eingeschickt werden.

Bei Climb sollte der Dämpfer definitiv "hart" sein.


----------



## DerMolch (12. April 2013)

Es scheint mir gerade so, als wenn wir hier aneinander vorbeireden. Wenn eure dämpfer wirklich "wie honig bei -40*" ausfedern, wenn die zugstufe zu ist, dann scheint das problem nur bei den Performance Dämpfern zu liegen. Welche Dämpferbuchsen habt ihr? Die neuen, oder noch die alten mit dem DU-Bushing?

Willi hat auch nen Performance und alle die sich hier fragen "hat der Toshi nen Schaden", haben Evolution Dämpfer.
Eigentlich sollte der Tune gleich sein, aber so langsam wird ein Schuh draus!!


----------



## DerMolch (12. April 2013)

Saintsrest schrieb:


> Mein Hinterbau fängt ungefähr bei 110 nm an zu reagieren. Für ca 30 mm Federweg braucht er ungefähr 410 nm, bei 120mm 1195 nm. Starke Progression beginnt dann bei 145mm geht dann von 1600nm auf 2000nm bei 149mm. Meine Zugstufe lässt sich so langsam einstellen, dass Du denkst Du würdest bei minus 40 Grad 200 ml Honig im Dämpfer haben. Bei 6 klicks zu (rotes Stellrad!) springt da nichts mehr.



Sag nicht, du hast das gemessen?


----------



## stanleydobson (13. April 2013)

Toshi181 schrieb:


> Es scheint mir gerade so, als wenn wir hier aneinander vorbeireden. Wenn eure dämpfer wirklich "wie honig bei -40*" ausfedern, wenn die zugstufe zu ist, dann scheint das problem nur bei den Performance Dämpfern zu liegen. Welche Dämpferbuchsen habt ihr? Die neuen, oder noch die alten mit dem DU-Bushing?
> 
> Willi hat auch nen Performance und alle die sich hier fragen "hat der Toshi nen Schaden", haben Evolution Dämpfer.
> Eigentlich sollte der Tune gleich sein, aber so langsam wird ein Schuh draus!!



Woran sieht man das ?
Wann hast du dein bike gekauft?


----------



## DerMolch (13. April 2013)

Mitte März, also vor 3 Wochen.


----------



## stanleydobson (13. April 2013)

Also bei mir steht auch performance am dämpfer.... gekauft im februar


----------



## Marsgesicht (14. April 2013)

"Das Heck reagiert unauffällig-gut auf Schläge und nutzt den Hub großzügig aus."

Testbericht: Canyon Nerve AL+ 9.0 (Modelljahr 2013)


----------



## DerMolch (14. April 2013)

Genau, nutzt den Federweg großzügig aus - oder auch: gibt den Federweg her ob man ihn braucht oder nicht ;-)
Schonmal gesehen dass Canyon negativ getestet wird? Wie auch, bei der Werbung. Lest halt zwischen den Zeilen.

War heute auf ordentlicher Ausfahrt mit 225PSI im Boostvalve und 0.6er Volumenspacer auf Tour. Perfekte Ansprache des Dämpfers (da kommt die Talas nicht mit), schönes Feedback von der Strecke, auf Wurzelteppichen sehr komfortabel und kein Durchrauschen mehr!
Ein Traum!


----------



## hardliner187 (14. April 2013)

Heute gäbe auch ne ordentlich Abfahrt mit 250 psi und 99 Kilo. Dämpfer schlägt durch bzw der gummiring war komplett unten. CTD ohne merklichen Unterschied. Und die elixir 5 sind auch ein fall für sich. Quietschen in Schräglage und kaum bremswirkung, ich muss bis zum Lenker durchdrücken und dabei blockieren die nichtmal. Gelaufen ist das nerve jetzt ca 100 km.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hardliner187 (14. April 2013)

Werd mich morgen mal mit canyon in Verbindung setzten. Oder sollt ich mich gleich an toxoholic wenden?


----------



## dogzice (14. April 2013)

mal kurze Zwischenfrage weil hier auch schon die Rede davon war: hat jemand eine Idee warum die Android App von Fox IRD im Play Store nicht mehr zu finden ist (muss schon mal verfügbar gewesen sein)? Ich such mir schon nen Wolf... wenn also jemand nen Link hat wär es super. Will mir die App mal anschauen.


----------



## DerMolch (14. April 2013)

Wozu ist denn diese App?


----------



## dogzice (14. April 2013)

zum Einstellen des Dämpfers / der Gabel. Gibt auch schon diverse Kommentare über Sinn und Unsinn dieser App, aber um das geht's mir nicht. Will die einfach nur mal anschauen auf meinem Android.

Hier noch was zum Lesen und Anschauen:

http://www.mtb-news.de/news/2012/08/28/eurobike-2012-fox-ird-mit-app-zur-federungseinstellung/

/Edit: Tippfehler beseitigt


----------



## motivio (14. April 2013)

Welchen Reifendruck fahrt ihr beim Serien Mountain King II Protection am Nerve Al+?

Ich möchte die Qualität des Reifens nicht bewerten, aber da er beim gelieferten Bike drauf war, werde ich ihn schon erst mal abfahren.


----------



## dogzice (14. April 2013)

Reifendruck kann ich noch nicht sagen, ich warte noch auf mein AL+ 8.0 (sollte hoffentlich kommende Woche kommen). Aber grundsätzlich sollen die Reifen ja nicht sooo schlecht sein bzw. auf einer Höhe nahezu mit denen von Schwalbe. Aber ich denke da gibt es auch "Glaubenskriege". Bin auch gespannt wie der sich verhält. Bisher fahr ich die Nobby Nic. Werde die auf alle Fälle auch erst mal ne Weile fahren sollte nichts Unvorhergesehenes passieren.

Dann bin ich auch gespannt was die Dämpfer- bzw. Abstimmungsproblematik angeht, wobei Toshi ja eine für sich akzeptable Lösung (wenn auch mit Extra-Kosten verbunden) gefunden hat wenn ich es richtig verstanden habe.

Bin technisch jetzt auch eher noch am Lernen, aber werde mir diese Geschichte mal genau anschauen...


----------



## DerMolch (14. April 2013)

1. ne App zur DÃ¤mpferabstimmung? Hmm... Soll ja hier nicht bewertet werden.

2. Die Reifen gefallen mir nicht gut. Die Dinger gehen nach vorn wie sau, und auch die Bremswirkung ist super. Was mir fehlt ist Grip, vor allem auf den Seitenstollen. Zraue mich kaum die Dinger in den Bereich zu bringen, in dem die Seitenstollen packen (oder auch nicht). Zum Touren fahren sind die perfekt, aber ich werd wohl Ardents drauf packen. Fahre die auch auf dem Torque (VR Minion, HR Adrent).Die Hans Dampf von Schwalbe sollen auch gut sein, mal irgendwann testen. Nobby Nic fahre ich als VR auf neinem 4cross Rad. Wenns aber um Waldboden, Steine usw geht, sehe ich sie dort nicht fÃ¼r mich.

3. Meine DÃ¤mpferlÃ¶sung hat ca. 50â¬ (Volumespacer) gekostet. Das Umbauen der Zugstufe und das stÃ¼ckweise aufpumpen des Boostvalve hab ich nicht gezahlt.


----------



## Trailfritz (14. April 2013)

War heute auf ordentlicher Ausfahrt mit 225PSI im Boostvalve und 0.6er Volumenspacer auf Tour. Perfekte Ansprache des Dämpfers (da kommt die Talas nicht mit), schönes Feedback von der Strecke, auf Wurzelteppichen sehr komfortabel und kein Durchrauschen mehr!
Ein Traum![/QUOTE]

Hattest Du nicht Probleme mit Zugstufe? Was haste denn investieren müssen?


----------



## DerMolch (14. April 2013)

Steht doch da?!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Trailfritz (15. April 2013)

ich glaub da haben sich unsere Nachrichten überschnitten...


----------



## DerMolch (15. April 2013)




----------



## Dice8 (15. April 2013)

motivio schrieb:


> Welchen Reifendruck fahrt ihr beim Serien Mountain King II Protection am Nerve Al+?



Vorne  1,8 bar
Hinten 2,0 bar


----------



## motivio (17. April 2013)

Welchen Hub hat denn der Fox Dämpfer im aktuellen Nerve AL+ 9.0 ?
Ist es der mit 50,8mm Hub?

Danke!


----------



## Dice8 (17. April 2013)

Ja. 50,8mm Hub mit 190mm Einbaulänge.


----------



## sleepless007 (17. April 2013)

Hallo Leute,

Ich klinke mich mal hier ins Thema ein, ich steh auch vorm Kauf des nerve al+ und bin mir wie wahrscheinlich einige andere unsicher wegen der Größe. Bin 182cm bei einer Schrittlänge von 85-86 cm, wobei ich anscheinend einen relativ kurzen Torso habe (62cm falls ich mich nicht vermessen babe) jetz stellt sich für mich die Frage M oder L. Was ich so gelesen habe in den letzten Tagen könnte es sein das M eventuell zu klein ist da die Sattelstange bis zum Anschlag raus muss, wobei bei L wiederum das Oberrohr und vorbau zu lang sein könnte. Vielleicht gibts ja jemanden mit ähnlicher Statur der mir berichten könnte?

Das PPS spuckt mir ein M aus, mein Gefühl sagt mir eher L 20''

Vielen dank und lg


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dice8 (17. April 2013)

sleepless007 schrieb:


> Hallo Leute,
> 
> Ich klinke mich mal hier ins Thema ein, ich steh auch vorm Kauf des nerve al+ und bin mir wie wahrscheinlich einige andere unsicher wegen der Größe. Bin 182cm bei einer Schrittlänge von 85-86 cm, wobei ich anscheinend einen relativ kurzen Torso habe (62cm falls ich mich nicht vermessen babe) jetz stellt sich für mich die Frage M oder L. Was ich so gelesen habe in den letzten Tagen könnte es sein das M eventuell zu klein ist da die Sattelstange bis zum Anschlag raus muss, wobei bei L wiederum das Oberrohr und vorbau zu lang sein könnte. Vielleicht gibts ja jemanden mit ähnlicher Statur der mir berichten könnte?
> 
> ...



Mit deinen PPS Daten bist du genau zwischen M und L. Für welche Größe du dich entscheidest musst du selbst entscheiden. Fahre am besten nach Koblenz und fahre beide Größen Probe! 

Meine PPS Daten sind ähnlich:

182cm , 88-89cm SL, 62cm Torso, 65cm Arme.

Ich habe mich fürs L entschieden da ich relativ lange Beine habe. 
Damit das auch von Sitzposition her nach meinem Geschmack ist da ich eher abfahrtsorientierter fahre habe ich einen 45mm Vorbau und einen breiteren Lenker mit ein bisschen mehr Rise montiert. Der 90mm Vorbau war mir einfach zu lang. 

Bei deiner Schrittlänge würde ich aber ggf eher zum M tendieren. Es geht eigentlich kein Weg dran vorbei das du beide Räder Probe fährst oder dir halt auf gut Glück eine Größe bestellt und ggf wieder zurück schickt um dann doch die andere Größe zu erhalten. Geht halt nur Zeit drauf!


----------



## sleepless007 (17. April 2013)

Dice8 schrieb:


> Mit deinen PPS Daten bist du genau zwischen M und L. Für welche Größe du dich entscheidest musst du selbst entscheiden. Fahre am besten nach Koblenz und fahre beide Größen Probe!
> 
> Meine PPS Daten sind ähnlich:
> 
> ...



Danke Dice

Ja probefahren wär ja super wenn nicht 800 km - eine Richtung dazwischen liegen würden :-(

Ich hab mich eh an deinen daten orientiert, da sie sehr ähnlich sind, obwohl ich immer mehr denke M müsste passen, da du ja schon 4cm mehr SL hast. Vom 70 ger vorbau und der Oberrohrlänge her dürfte M eigentlich gut passen, bei der Sattelstütze weiss ichs halt nicht...weist du noch wie bei dir das beim M war? Du hast mal geschrieben das die bei dir bis zum Anschlag raus musste, aber hat die Höhe dann gepasst oder wars noch immer zu klein?

Lg

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## Dice8 (17. April 2013)

Die Sattelstütze war fast bis zum Anschlag draußen. Ich hatte noch ca. 1-2cm Luft bis zur "max." Linie. Gepasst hat es schon. Die Entscheidung ist echt schwierig. Bei kürzeren Beine hätte ich wohl das M genommen 

Edit: Mit meinen 45mm Vorbau und der Oberrohrlänge vom L hat man bis auch paar Millimeter Differenz die gleiche Länge wie mit dem M Oberrohr und dem 70mm Vorbau.


----------



## sleepless007 (17. April 2013)

Dice8 schrieb:


> Edit: Mit meinen 45mm Vorbau und der Oberrohrlänge vom L hat man bis auch paar Millimeter Differenz die gleiche Länge wie mit dem M Oberrohr und dem 70mm Vorbau.



Mann, mann du machsts einem ja noch schwerer ;-)
Nein ich werds dann wohl mit dem M versuchen wegen der kürzeren Beine, im unteren 85 cm Bereich bei mir sind das ja doch fast 4 cm unterschied zu dir (wenn man mal die +- 1cm Messunsicherheit ausser acht lässt :-D ), dann sollte an der Sattelstütze auch noch genug Luft sein. 

Wie bist du mit den elixir 3 zufrieden? Ich bring doch ca. 93 kilo nackt auf die Waage :-D


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## Dice8 (17. April 2013)

Ich habe das gleiche Kampfgewicht.  Die Bremse ist in Ordnung. Jetzt nicht überragend von der Bremsleistung her. Werde mir ggf im Sommer eine andere dran bauen.


----------



## Keeper1407 (17. April 2013)

Wie Dice schon sagt, sicher gehen kann man nur mit einer Probefahrt, alles andere ist Spekulation. Mit meinen Maßen 184/86 würde ich kein M nehmen.


----------



## tomson6666 (17. April 2013)

Also ich war auch bei Canyon und habe mit meinen Maßen ganz klar das L genommen. Beim M habe ich mich einfach nicht wohl gefühlt. L passt wie ein Handschuh Meine Maße 182/ Schritt: 86,5  Torso: 66


----------



## sleepless007 (17. April 2013)

Leute ich habe News, wie es der Teufel so will hat sich mein Bruder gestern beim Messen der Schrittlänge vermessen bzw. falsch abgelesen :-D 

Nach erneuter Mehfachessung und richtiger Ablesung ;-) ist meine SL zw. 88 und 89 cm, somit wirds dann wohl das L werden was ich vom Gefühl her auch richtiger finde, und sich mit euren Erfahrungen deckt.

Danke für die Hilfestellung
Lg


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## Dice8 (17. April 2013)

Das Vermessen bei der SL geht schnell. Ist mir ja auch passiert worauf ich im First Step das SL+ in M bestellt hatte (ich hatte auch irrtümlicherweise 86cm gemessen). Am besten geht das mit einer Wasserwaage. Hochziehen bis zum Anschlag (auch wenn es zieht) und dann messen 

Kannst ja auch ggf einen kurzen Vorbau montieren damit es 100% passt (so wie ich).


----------



## sleepless007 (17. April 2013)

Dice8 schrieb:


> Das Vermessen bei der SL geht schnell. Ist mir ja auch passiert worauf ich im First Step das SL+ in M bestellt hatte (ich hatte auch irrtümlicherweise 86cm gemessen). Am besten geht das mit einer Wasserwaage. Hochziehen bis zum Anschlag (auch wenn es zieht) und dann messen
> 
> Kannst ja auch ggf einen kurzen Vorbau montieren damit es 100% passt (so wie ich).



Ja ich habs mit einer holzlatte und darauf derwasserwaage gemacht, weil die so kurz ist das man sonst die luftblase nicht gesehen hat... und er hat anstatt oberkante holz natürlich die unterkante abgelesen ;-) 

Werds mir auf jeden fall in L holen,hoffen das es passt, und gegebenenfalls noch etwas feintunen falls mich was stört. Werde berichten wenns soweit ist.

Lg

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## motivio (18. April 2013)

Ich habe bei 182cm und 86cm Schrittlänge auch das L genommen und bin sehr zufrieden.
Das M wäre die gedrängt gewesen.

Bei Canyon ist L ja auch nicht 1:1 mit 20'' zu vergleichen.;-)


----------



## hardliner187 (18. April 2013)

Bei mir genau das gleiche, in L ist es perfekt. M wär einen Tick zu klein.


----------



## cube_team (18. April 2013)

Jungs ich habe ähnliche Masse (183/87) und werde mir auch das Nerve AL+ 8.0 in Grösse L bestellen.

Ich kann mich nur irgendwie nicht entscheiden welche Farbe ich nehmen soll.
Das langweilige aber zeitlose schwarz/gold oder das etwas peppigere weiss/schwarz/orange!?!? 

In welcher Farbe habt ihr eure Nerve's bestellt?

Gruss
Thomas


----------



## Dice8 (18. April 2013)

Ich hab mein 6.0er in Black Sea. Das 8.0er würde ich definitiv in Stealth nehmen. Ist aber geschmackssache!


----------



## dogzice (18. April 2013)

cube_team schrieb:


> In welcher Farbe habt ihr eure Nerve's bestellt?


 
Ich habe meines gestern in light white / orange bekommen. Find es nicht schlecht. Aber ist ja Geschmackssache. Konnte mich auch nicht entscheiden. Fand beide Farben gut. Habe dann das mit der kürzeren Lieferzeit genommen


----------



## stanleydobson (18. April 2013)

Mich nervts nur etwas das mein gummiring am dämpfer während der fahrt immer runterrutscht....und nein nicht durch den dämpfer....selbt auf ebener straße....komm ich heim, ist das ding fast unten....


----------



## hardliner187 (18. April 2013)

Dice8 schrieb:


> Ich hab mein 6.0er in Black Sea. Das 8.0er würde ich definitiv in Stealth nehmen. Ist aber geschmackssache!



dito


----------



## pytek (18. April 2013)

stanleydobson schrieb:


> Mich nervts nur etwas das mein gummiring am dämpfer während der fahrt immer runterrutscht....und nein nicht durch den dämpfer....selbt auf ebener straße....komm ich heim, ist das ding fast unten....



Bei mir auch.
Ja und jetzt?
Was willst Du machen?


----------



## stanleydobson (19. April 2013)

pytek schrieb:


> Bei mir auch.
> Ja und jetzt?
> Was willst Du machen?



Nix
Es nervt nur weil ich anfangs dachte dass der dämpfer durchschlägt, bis ich mal gemerkt habe dass das auch normal auf der straße und auf climb passiert


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sascha988 (20. April 2013)

Ist das denn so schlimm?
Bin heute das AL und das AL+ zum Vergleich probegefahren. Das AL war natürlich etwas härter, aber nicht viel. Ein Allmountain sollte da doch etwas weicher sein oder nicht?


----------



## Cubeamsrider (20. April 2013)

Nein, haben beide die gleiche DÃ¤mpferabstimmung. Nur andere HebelverhÃ¤ltnisse.
Wenn es einem zu soft ist, dann bei Toxoholics abÃ¤ndern lassen (andere Tunes und/oder BV-Druck, Kunden Valving), kostet allerdings pauschal 51â¬, nur BV-Druck ca 30â¬.


----------



## sascha988 (20. April 2013)

Gibt es irgendwo Infos zu den Tunes?
Werde mir wohl heute das AL+ zulegen. Wenn es mir doch auf Dauer zu soft ist. Wäre ich gerne wissenstechnisch gerüstet um es sauber abzustimmen bzw. abstimmen zu lassen.


----------



## DerMolch (20. April 2013)

Ich habe sehr sehr gute Erfahrung mit folgender Einstellung:

0.6er Volumenspacer (für generelle Progression)
BV Druck 225PSI

Velocitiy tune noch immer m und Rebound musste ich auch auf m ändern lassen da bei mir zugstufe völlig unterdämpft (bin aber laut Forum wohl ein Einzelfall). Also wenns passt - lasst Rebound in Ruhe ;-)

Habe jetzt eine schön lineare Ausnutzung des Federwegs. Er wird freigegeben wenn benötigt!
Und seit dem schießt mir ser Gummiring auch nicht mehr runter.


----------



## habihobi (20. April 2013)

Hey Leute,

hab da auch mal ne Frage:

Will mir das al+ 8.0 kaufen, bekommt man das auf der Eurobike ende August günstiger oder lohnt es sich zu warten bis die 2014er Modelle rauskommen und dann online bestellen?

Ich wohne in der Nähe von Friedrichshafen!


----------



## kilsen (20. April 2013)

An der Eurobike werden nur die 2014er Modelle vorgestellt, kaufen kann man da nix! Ende August anfang September gibt's den Outlet bei Canyon, da werden die 13 er Modelle günstiger, wenn das Modell nicht schon ausverkauft ist!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## habihobi (20. April 2013)

und die findet man dann auch im onlinestore im Outlet?


----------



## Deleted176859 (20. April 2013)

habihobi schrieb:


> Hey Leute,
> 
> hab da auch mal ne Frage:
> 
> ...



Voriges Jahr hatte Canyon Mitte Mai das AM 9.0 um 200 Euro im Preis gesenkt........


----------



## sascha988 (20. April 2013)

Toshi181 schrieb:


> Velocitiy tune noch immer m und Rebound musste ich auch auf m ändern lassen da bei mir zugstufe völlig unterdämpft (bin aber laut Forum wohl ein Einzelfall). Also wenns passt - lasst Rebound in Ruhe ;-)



So hab's heute nochmal probegefahren und war mit dem einstellen sehr zufrieden.
Konnte es von weich bis hart gut einstellen. Von daher passt es.

Hab es nach dem ich einen ordentlichen Verkäufer gefunden hab dann auch bestellt. Man haben die da teilweise Pfeifen.

Hoffe mal das ich die Einstellungen bei meinem dann auch so sauber hinbekomme


----------



## Dynam1c (21. April 2013)

Werde mich nun nach knapp 4 Monaten von meinem Nerve AL+ 8.0 trennen. (Bikemarkt) 
Ich bin super zufrieden mit dem Bike, habe nun knapp 500 KM runter aber habe den großen "Fehler" gemacht und das Strive auf unserer Strecke mal fahren können, welches mir von der Geometrie her besser liegt. 

Die angesprochenen Dämpfer Probleme kann ich nicht bestätigen, bringe allerdings auch nur 65 KG auf die Waage, evtl. hats damit zu tun.


----------



## marwag (21. April 2013)

Hallo zusammen,

kann es sein das die abstimmung des bikes für die etwas leichteren fahrer etwas einfacher ist ? (je schwerer der fahrer desto schlechter passt der dämpfer)

gruss markus


----------



## VOLONTARIO (21. April 2013)

Hallo miteinander,

weiss jemand ob Ich auf diesen Rahmen eine 2-fach-Kurbel mit 40-28 Zaehnen montieren kann (Shimano XT)?

Danke

Mike


----------



## pytek (22. April 2013)

VOLONTARIO schrieb:


> Hallo miteinander,
> 
> weiss jemand ob Ich auf diesen Rahmen eine 2-fach-Kurbel mit 40-28 Zaehnen montieren kann (Shimano XT)?
> 
> ...



Ich fahre 24/36 Race Face.


----------



## cube_team (22. April 2013)

VOLONTARIO schrieb:


> Hallo miteinander,
> 
> weiss jemand ob Ich auf diesen Rahmen eine 2-fach-Kurbel mit 40-28 Zaehnen montieren kann (Shimano XT)?
> 
> ...



Mal ne blöde Frage. Was ist denn der Vorteil von einer 2-fach Kurbel im Vergleich zur 3-fach Kurbel?
Nur die Gewichtsersparnis? Wenn ich das richtig sehe dann fehlt einem doch das grösste Kettenblatt. Somit hat man eher den Nachteil das man bei schnellen Passagen bergab sehr viel schneller treten muss um zusätzlich Geschwindigkeit aufzubauen...


----------



## Dice8 (22. April 2013)

cube_team schrieb:


> Mal ne blöde Frage. Was ist denn der Vorteil von einer 2-fach Kurbel im Vergleich zur 3-fach Kurbel?
> Nur die Gewichtsersparnis? Wenn ich das richtig sehe dann fehlt einem doch das grösste Kettenblatt. Somit hat man eher den Nachteil das man bei schnellen Passagen bergab sehr vielschneller treten muss um zusätzlich Geschwindigkeit aufzubauen...



Ganz klar die Bodenfreiheit und der BashGuard. Wer am All-Mountain ein 42 KB Brauch macht irgendwas falsch. 

Ich fahre 22/36. Passt perfekt.


----------



## cube_team (22. April 2013)

Ok danke. Das macht Sinn 
Aber ob man das wirklich an einem AM braucht!? Wenn dann eher an einem Freerider/Enduro.
Wobei ich beim Überqueren von Baumstämmen auf dem Weg schon öfters über so einen Schutz froh gewesen wäre.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dice8 (22. April 2013)

Es kommt ja auch immer darauf an was man mit dem bike fährt. Manche fahren mit ihrem AM auch nur Forstautobahnen. :roll:


----------



## cube_team (22. April 2013)

Ich war mir so sicher ein AL+ zu bestellen und nun überlege ich die ganze Zeit vllt doch ein Strive zu bestellen 
Verdammt ist das mühsam...

Wie sieht es denn mit den Lieferzeiten vom AL+ und Strive aus? Weiss das einer?


----------



## Boardi05 (22. April 2013)

Stehen auf der Homepage, für das AL 8.0 (P/L am besten) schauts aber schlecht aus, mitte/ende Juni


----------



## cube_team (22. April 2013)

Oh nee  
Am besten ich ruf mal die Hotline an


----------



## Boardi05 (22. April 2013)

Fallsde anrufst, frag mal wieviele in der Warteliste sind und ob fürs AL 8.0 die KW eingehalten wird. Ich bin auch grad am nachdenken ob SL oder 8.0, aber mitte Juni is schon ne lange Wartezeit


----------



## cube_team (22. April 2013)

Ist es bei dir das AL oder AL+?


----------



## Boardi05 (22. April 2013)

Sorry, meinte das Strive, beim Nerve hab ich die Lieferzeiten noch nicht angeschaut.


----------



## Dice8 (22. April 2013)

Ich würde mir definitiv eher ein Torque EX kaufen als ein Stive!


----------



## Boardi05 (22. April 2013)

Das AL+ 8.0 is auf Lager in beiden Farben, da bekommt man es gleich wenn man bestellt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## cube_team (22. April 2013)

Also das Strive geht ab KW19 in den Versand.
AL+ ist sofort verfügbar.


----------



## Boardi05 (22. April 2013)

Beim Strive 9.0SL ja, KW 19, das 8.0 in M KW 24...


----------



## cube_team (22. April 2013)

KW 19 war für das Strive 8.0 in L


----------



## Boardi05 (22. April 2013)

Achso, aber in grün/weiß, da is das Alu/blau/schwarz besser


----------



## hardliner187 (22. April 2013)

Heute ne Antwort von toxoholic bekommen wegen meinem Dämpfer ohne Funktionierende CTD Funktion 

"Hallo,

evtl. müsste hier der Dämpfer auf Ihr Gewicht angepasst werden. Kleine Luftkammer um die Kennlinie Progressiv zu gestalten sowie
das Setup des Dämpfers verändern damit die Einstellungen Climb sowie Trail stärker sind. Die Kosten werden hier bei ca. 100 liegen.
Danke"

Bin jetztbisschen angepisst


----------



## hardliner187 (22. April 2013)

Ich mein das 90 Kilo so einen Dämpfer nicht ans Limit bringen könnten/sollten. Mal schauen was canyon dazu sagt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## VOLONTARIO (22. April 2013)

pytek schrieb:


> Ich fahre 24/36 Race Face.



Hi pytek, danke fuer deine Antwort 
Darf ich fragen wie viel Platz du zwischen den 36 Kettenblatt und der Kettenstrebe hast?
Glaubst du dass ein 40 Kettenblatt passen wuerde?
danke
M


----------



## sascha988 (22. April 2013)

hardliner187 schrieb:


> Ich mein das 90 Kilo so einen Dämpfer nicht ans Limit bringen könnten/sollten. Mal schauen was canyon dazu sagt



Würde ich auch machen.
Wenn die es auch versuchen auf dich abzuwälzen, würde ich je nach Éntfernung mal das gleiche Rad bei Canyon Probefahren.

Denn ich mit 80kg konnte am Wochenende die Unterschiede ganz deutlich merken. Nicht das toxoholic das eigenverschuldete Dämpferproblem auf deine Kosten umwälzen will.


----------



## Dice8 (22. April 2013)

hardliner187 schrieb:


> Heute ne Antwort von toxoholic bekommen wegen meinem Dämpfer ohne Funktionierende CTD Funktion
> 
> "Hallo,
> 
> ...



Ich denke eher das du und Toxo aneinander vorbei geredet habt.
Wenn an deinem Dämpfer alle Druckstufe gleich weich sind dann handelt es sich um einen Defekt am Dämpfer und wird auch als Garantiefall abgewickelt!


----------



## pytek (22. April 2013)

VOLONTARIO schrieb:


> Hi pytek, danke fuer deine Antwort
> Darf ich fragen wie viel Platz du zwischen den 36 Kettenblatt und der Kettenstrebe hast?
> Glaubst du dass ein 40 Kettenblatt passen wuerde?
> danke
> M



Ich würde sagen ca. 5 mm. Mit dem 40-ger Kettenblatt könnte es knap werden, es müsste auf jeden Fall der Kettenstrebenschutz an der Stelle weg.


----------



## pytek (22. April 2013)

Bin mit dem Setup des Dämpfers auch nicht zufrieden  (wiege 85kg. ohne Rucksack und Kleidung). Werde mich auch mit Canyon in Verbindung setzten.


----------



## hardliner187 (22. April 2013)

Hab jetzt mal spasseshalber alles mit 140 Psi ausprobiert. Es ist alles beim alten, heisst also kaum unterschied in der Zugstufe sowie beim CTD nur ist mir ein schmatzendes/Saugends geräusch aufgefallen. Jetzt ist toxo gefragt. Hab bisslang nur gutes gehört was den den service angeht


----------



## Keeper1407 (22. April 2013)

> Hab jetzt mal spasseshalber alles mit 140 Psi ausprobiert. Es ist alles beim alten, heisst also kaum unterschied in der Zugstufe sowie beim CTD nur ist mir ein schmatzendes/Saugends geräusch aufgefallen. Jetzt ist toxo gefragt. Hab bisslang nur gutes gehört was den den service angeht



Des muss i net verstehn. Wo und vor allem Warum 140PSI? Ich denke Du wiegst 90 Kilo? Eine alte Faustregel besagt "Körpergewicht plus Zehn".
Also bei Dir 90kg+10=100PSI vorne in die Gabel und am Dämpfer hinten 90+10=100 mal 2 ist gleich 200PSI. So sollte alles im Lot sein.

Der hintere Dämpfer kann bis 300PSI ab, kein Problem.


----------



## hardliner187 (23. April 2013)

Keeper1407 schrieb:


> Des muss i net verstehn. Wo und vor allem Warum 140PSI? Ich denke Du wiegst 90 Kilo? Eine alte Faustregel besagt "Körpergewicht plus Zehn".
> Also bei Dir 90kg+10=100PSI vorne in die Gabel und am Dämpfer hinten 90+10=100 mal 2 ist gleich 200PSI. So sollte alles im Lot sein.
> 
> Der hintere Dämpfer kann bis 300PSI ab, kein Problem.





ich fahr normal mit 250 PSI, nur wollt ich testhalber mal alles mit 140 Probieren.

Bei 220 - 260 PSI keine Veränderung, nix Geht
Bei 140 Psi (Testweise) keine Veränderung der Zugstufe und CTD


----------



## cube_team (23. April 2013)

Sodele, gerade eben telefonisch das AL+ 8.0 in light-white orange bestellt 

Jetzt heisst es warten bis nächste Woche


----------



## hardliner187 (23. April 2013)

email von canyon



> Das Setup wurde aufgrund unseres Antriebsneutralen Fahrwerk extra so  gewählt damit man im Gelände immer die optimale Traktion hat.  Selbstverständlich können Sie uns Ihren Dämpfer zur Prüfung nach Koblenz  einschicken. Für den Versand schicken wir Ihnen auf Wunsch gerne einen  Rücksendeschein per E-Mail zu.



naja


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DerMolch (23. April 2013)

(Edit aufgrund fehlender rechtlicher Grundlagen. Halte dafür meinen Kopf nicht hin.) It's not a bug it's a feature!
Wenn das so weiter geht, gebe ich auf Anfrage die Visitenkarte des entsprechenden MA der sich damit befasst hat raus. Wärt ihr bei dem Gespräch zwischen Canyon und Fox beigewesen, dem ich glücklicherweise beiwohnen durfte.... lasst euch nicht für dumm verkaufen!
Bei mir hat Fox "aus Kulanz" direkt das Umbauen meines Dämpfers auf passende Einstellung gezahlt!


----------



## hardliner187 (23. April 2013)

Toxo antwortet mir schon garnicht mehr .. am ende sind sie halt alle gleich was den service angeht


----------



## quax01 (23. April 2013)

Hast Du die Möglichkeit, ein anderes Nerve al+ zu testen? Das wäre die sicherste Methode, um einen Defekt feststellen zu können. Und dann mit Hinweis auf Garantiefall zu Toxo.
Ich habe bei meinem Nerve AM von 2011 immer ein ungutes Gefühlt beim Propedal gehabt. Ich konnte kaum die Wippunterdrückung feststellen und hörte immer ein Schmatzen auf den ersten 5mm Federweg. Wie sich jetzt herausgestellt hat, hatte der Dämpfer kein Problem. Ich habe mir nach 1,5 Jahren einen kompletten Service geleistet und bei dieser Gelegenheit das Propedal verstärken lassen. Es wurde kein Defekt bei Toxo festgestellt. Nur die üblichen Dichtungen wurden getauscht. Jetzt ist eine deutliche Funktion des Propedal festzustellen (bisher leider nur bei Trockenübungen im Keller) und das Schmatzen ist noch da. Jetzt lohnt es sich für mich auf jeden Fall, vor einem ruppigen Streckenabschnitt das Propedal zu deaktivieren.

Wenn Du den Dämpfer zu Toxo gibst, würde es eventuell Sinn machen, das eigene Körpergewicht anzugeben, damit der Dämpfer entsprechend eingestellt wird. Üblicherweise werden die Dämpfer vom Bikehersteller für Leichtgewichte abgestimmt. Und die benötigen weniger Propedal. Mein Bike würde ein 70kg Fahrer wahrscheinlich für ein Hardtail halten, wenn Propedal aktiviert ist.

Gruß
Kai


----------



## Cubeamsrider (23. April 2013)

Das leichte Schmatzen ist normal. Kommt von der Luftkammer, wenn es von der Negativ zur Positiv Kammer wechselt.


----------



## quax01 (23. April 2013)

Cubeamsrider schrieb:


> Das leichte Schmatzen ist normal...


Darauf habe ich auch schon vor dem Service getippt (hab vom Aufbau mit dem Bypass gelesen), was sich jetzt bestätigt hat. Ich hatte nur keinen Vergleich zu einem 'guten' Dämpfer und es gab noch die Möglichkeit der Luftblasen im Öl, die ein Schmatzen verursachen können. Aber wie gesagt, das eigentliche Problem war die für mich ungünstige Abstimmung des Dämpfers.

Gruß
Kai


----------



## cube_team (24. April 2013)

Ich brauche noch Pedalen für das AL+ in light-wight orange und hatte an folgende Auswahl gedacht:

Für meine Klickschuhe:
Crank Brothers Mallet 2
Crank Brother Candy 2

Plattfrompedale:
Sixpack Icon - wobei ich eigtl nur Klick fahre aber zum Ausprobieren wäre es mal ganz witzig 

Die Sixpack in nugget gold sehen irgendwie mehr nach orange aus. Kann das jemand bestätigen? Oder ist das ne Täuschung?

Was sind eure Erfahrungen zu den oben genannten Pedalen?


----------



## pytek (24. April 2013)

Also hab mit Toxoholics gesprochen sie würden folgende Einstellungen empfehlen:
BV auf 250 erhöhen
Rebound Tune von XL auf M damit der Dämpfer nicht zu schnell ausfedert
Velocyty Tune von M auf F damit der Dämpfer etwas Härter wird und somit auch nicht durch den mittleren Bereich nicht so durchrauscht. 
Mein Gewicht 86kg + Kleidung und Rucksack.


----------



## dogzice (24. April 2013)

pytek schrieb:


> Also hab mit Toxoholics gesprochen [...]


 
Haben sie auch gesagt, wie lange das umkonfigurieren dauert? Mit wlecher Zeit muss man da rechnen? Hinschicken (1 Tag), Ändern (?? Tage), Zurückschicken (1 Tag).

Kosten würde das wenn ich es richtig gelesen habe 51 EUR? Stimmt das und wäre das dann der Endpreis (Ändern und Versand)?


----------



## pytek (24. April 2013)

dogzice schrieb:


> Haben sie auch gesagt, wie lange das umkonfigurieren dauert? Mit wlecher Zeit muss man da rechnen? Hinschicken (1 Tag), Ändern (?? Tage), Zurückschicken (1 Tag).
> 
> Kosten würde das wenn ich es richtig gelesen habe 51 EUR? Stimmt das und wäre das dann der Endpreis (Ändern und Versand)?



Preis 52
Bearb. Dauer ca. 48Std. wenn nichts dazwischen kommt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## pytek (24. April 2013)

Miss man auf irgendetwas beim ausbau des Dämpfers achten?


----------



## hardliner187 (25. April 2013)

Auf der canyon Seite gibt's eine Anleitung dafür


----------



## DerMolch (25. April 2013)

pytek schrieb:


> Also hab mit Toxoholics gesprochen sie würden folgende Einstellungen empfehlen:
> BV auf 250 erhöhen
> Rebound Tune von XL auf M damit der Dämpfer nicht zu schnell ausfedert
> Velocyty Tune von M auf F damit der Dämpfer etwas Härter wird und somit auch nicht durch den mittleren Bereich nicht so durchrauscht.
> Mein Gewicht 86kg + Kleidung und Rucksack.



Klingt sehr vernünftig! Habe mich aber fürs erste gegen Velocity F entschieden, da ich die Anfangssensiblität nicht verlieren wollte.
Fahre Boostvalve 225PSI und nen 0.6er Volumenspacer. Das tuts. 
Rebound M hab ich auch, da XL völlig unterdämpft war.


----------



## pytek (25. April 2013)

Toshi181 schrieb:


> Klingt sehr vernünftig! Habe mich aber fürs erste gegen Velocity F entschieden, da ich die Anfangssensiblität nicht verlieren wollte.
> Fahre Boostvalve 225PSI und nen 0.6er Volumenspacer. Das tuts.
> Rebound M hab ich auch, da XL völlig unterdämpft war.



Wie groß ist der Unterschied, wenn man Velocity von M auf F ändert?


----------



## DerMolch (25. April 2013)

Kann ich Dir nicht sagen...
Ich kann Dir nur sagen, dass Fox empfiehlt, den Dämpfer bis zu einem Übersetzungsverhältnis von ich glaube 1:2,7 oder so einzusetzen. Müsste ich jetzt nachlesen. Beim Nerve AL+ sind es 1:3! Ich denke "Firm" macht da schon Sinn!
"Firm" in Verbindung mit einem kleineren Volumenspacer als ich gewählt habe. Probieren...

Ansonsten weiß ich nicht wie es sich verhält Velocititune auf M UND Boostvalve gleichzeitig zu ändern. Könnte sogar gut sein, dass man dank höherer wegabhängiger Dämpfung keinen Spacer mehr braucht.


----------



## VOLONTARIO (28. April 2013)

pytek schrieb:


> Ich würde sagen ca. 5 mm. Mit dem 40-ger Kettenblatt könnte es knap werden, es müsste auf jeden Fall der Kettenstrebenschutz an der Stelle weg.



Hi pytek,
hab heute wegen schlechten Wetter mal aufs Bike rum geschraubt und meine Race Face Turbine Kurbel demontiert und als mittleren Kaettenblatt ein Kaettenblatt-Dummie aus Karton mit einen Durchmesser von einen 38ger Kb angebracht. Resultat: passt nicht. 
Hast du auch ein Bashguard auf deine Race Face Kurbel (Modell?)? Ist das auch die Turbine?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hardliner187 (28. April 2013)

hat einer auf schnelle die dämpfer länge bzw einbaulänge?


----------



## Dice8 (28. April 2013)

hardliner187 schrieb:


> hat einer auf schnelle die dämpfer länge bzw einbaulänge?



AL+ 6.0

190/51mm


----------



## hardliner187 (28. April 2013)

Jemand vom 7.0?


----------



## pytek (28. April 2013)

hardliner187 schrieb:


> Jemand vom 7.0?


50,8mm = 51mm


----------



## pytek (28. April 2013)

VOLONTARIO schrieb:


> Hi pytek,
> hab heute wegen schlechten Wetter mal aufs Bike rum geschraubt und meine Race Face Turbine Kurbel demontiert und als mittleren Kaettenblatt ein Kaettenblatt-Dummie aus Karton mit einen Durchmesser von einen 38ger Kb angebracht. Resultat: passt nicht.
> Hast du auch ein Bashguard auf deine Race Face Kurbel (Modell?)? Ist das auch die Turbine?


Ja.


----------



## VOLONTARIO (28. April 2013)

pytek schrieb:


> Ja.



Okay, perfeckt. Danke dir 

schade dass ein Kettenblatt von Race Face 60 eu pro stueck kostet. Ich glaub ich werd mir direckt so was holen:
http://www.bike-components.de/products/info/p19149_SLX-Kurbelgarnitur-FC-M665-Hollowtech-II-.html


----------



## marwag (30. April 2013)

Hallo,

ich bin das 8.0+ am letzten WE bei Canyon Probe gefahren,man hat mir den Hinteren Dämpfer auf 18 bar eingestellt und ich fande das immer noch zu Deutlich zu weich. Mehr Druck könne man nicht drauf geben sagte ein Mitarbeiter. Was nützen 150mm Federweg wenn man die nur die Hälfte nutzen kann ! Sonst ein tolles Bike. Werde noch mal Hinfahren wenn weniger los ist mit der Hoffnung das mir dann das jemand erklären/einstellen kann. 

Gruss markus


----------



## sascha988 (30. April 2013)

Jo das kenne ich.
Bin dort hin mit der Illusion, dass ich dort alles über das Rad fragen kann.
War zweimal dort.. erst beim 3ten Verkäufer hat es dann geklappt.
Wenn Du nochmal hin kannst, dreh mal an der Druck- und Zugstufe rum.
Also am Dämpfer das (blaue)CTD-Teil und was man gern übersieht ist direkt daran der rote Einstellring.
Dort konnte man mir auch nicht so recht erklären, was das soll. Aber als ich da mal etwas rumgestellt hatte, hab ich das AL+ schon recht fest bekommen.

Kleiner Auszug meiner Gespräche dort:

Verkäufer 1:
Er erzählt mir dass einer der Dämpfer am Vorderrad die Druck- und der andere die Zugstufe ist.
Als ich dann fragte, warum man an einem beides einstellt und die Dämpfer doch keine Verbindung haben, war es rum. Dann gab es nr noch BlahhBlahhh und drumerhum gequake.
Naja der hatte dann auch einfach das Ding so voll gepumpt um wie es geht um die Dämpfer härter zu bekommen....

Verkäufer 2:
Neuer Tag neues Glück.
Wieder hin und Zack es kann noch schlechter werden.
Verkäufer 1 hat mir das Rad wenigstens noch eingestellt usw... der neue ist mit mir raus hat mich draufgesetzt und losgings 
Also fragte ich ob man das nicht etwas abstimmen könne und wie das geht. Er erzählte was von der CTD-Funktion und wie die Stellungen sind.
Ich hörte CTD und wusste damals nicht wofür es steht. Also fragte ich nach. Der Verkäufer wusste es auch nicht 
Naja dann hat er mir erklärt wie ich erkenne ob der Dämpfer in *C*limb, *T*rail oder *D*escend steht.
Im Nachhinein durfte ich feststellten, dass er mir auch das falsch erklärte.

Echt grauselig. Ich hoffe das deren Service besser ist als die Verkäufer.


----------



## DerMolch (30. April 2013)

marwag schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> ich bin das 8.0+ am letzten WE bei Canyon Probe gefahren,man hat mir den Hinteren Dämpfer auf 18 bar eingestellt und ich fande das immer noch zu Deutlich zu weich. Mehr Druck könne man nicht drauf geben sagte ein Mitarbeiter. Was nützen 150mm Federweg wenn man die nur die Hälfte nutzen kann ! Sonst ein tolles Bike. Werde noch mal Hinfahren wenn weniger los ist mit der Hoffnung das mir dann das jemand erklären/einstellen kann.
> 
> Gruss markus



Hallo Markus,

das glaubt dir hier keiner. Ich musste mich mit eben dergleichen Erfahrung belehren lassen, man könne sehr wohl lustige Hopfser mitvdem Rad machen usw. Lies mal die letzten 3-4 Seiten hier. Alles pure Satire ;-)


----------



## marwag (30. April 2013)

oje, na dann will ich hoffen das ich das nächste mal an eine "Fachkraft" komme. wäre schade wenn man mir das bike ausredet !


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DerMolch (30. April 2013)

Da ist nicht viel anders einzustellen, der Dämpfer ist für den Rahmen könnte falsch ausgelegt sein.
Lies die letzten Seiten hier..


----------



## marwag (30. April 2013)

ist mir echt ein rätsel warum das so still von canyon hingenommen wird ? bzw. das man da nicht auf die kunden eingeht und den hinterbau auf den/das jeweiligen käufer/gewicht einstellt


----------



## DerMolch (1. Mai 2013)

Es hat nichts mit gewicht zu tun! Die Dämpferkennlinie könnte aufgrund zumindest falschen Boostvalve/volumengröße/velocitytune/ falsch gewählt sein. Diese Punkte sind unterschiedlich änderbar, mit sehr viel besseren Ergebnissen. 
Alleine schon nach den Tabellen von Fox mit Luftkammergröße etc. ist der Dämpfer schlichtweg nicht optimal ausgewählt.


----------



## DerMolch (1. Mai 2013)

Das glaubt hier aber niemand, da alle meinen es wäre so von canyon gewollt. (Edit aufgrund fehlender rechtlicher Grundlagen. Halte dafür meinen Kopf nicht hin.)

Die ganzen Spezialisten hier die nichtmals Rebound von Luftkammer unterscheiden können, denken ist alles total super ;-)


----------



## hardliner187 (1. Mai 2013)

Klar hast du recht aber was soll man den bitte machen? Canyon sagt einschicken mit 3 wochen bearbeitungszeit und Toxo droht bei nichtdefekt mit bearbeitungsgebühren...

werd mich jetzt nach einem Coil dämpfer umschauen.
Es ist einfach so das ich bei jedem 15 cm Bordstein angst haben muss das der Dämpfer aufgibt, wohlgemrkt bei einem ca 2500 euro Bike.
Lesen hier auch canyon mitarbeiter mit?


----------



## pytek (1. Mai 2013)

Ich hab meinen umbauen lassen. Am Mittwoch Abend weggeschickt und gestern Mittag war er schon wieder zurück. Top!
Rebound kann man jetzt schön einstellen, rest muss ich noch bei einer Ausfahrt testen.


----------



## paskalle (1. Mai 2013)

Hallo Jungs, 

den Thread verfolge ich schon sehr lange.... War seinerzeit zwischen AL+ und Al29 am überlegen und bin bei letzterem hängen geblieben.

Und um eins klar zu stellen - technisch kenne ich mich nicht aus.

Was Toshi181 hier m.E. zu vermitteln versucht ist, dass Ihr Euch kein X für nen U vormachen lassen sollt (man verzeihe mir die sch...hausparole).

Stellt Euch vor Canyon hat das mögliche Problem bereits registriert und sagt sich - mal abwarten, was an Gegenwind kommt. ("Die" lesen ja auch das Forum...)

Wenn jetzt jeder seine Situation für sich akzeptiert und sich Canyon ggü. nicht äußert/beschwert wenn er unzufrieden ist, wird Canyon allein aus bwl Gründen auch nichts unternehmen. Erst wenn Wellen schlagen und ich sag mal das Thema Image auf die Agenda kommt weil "alle" Sturm laufen werden die sich bewegen.

Letztlich kann es ja nicht sein, dass X% unzufrieden sind und jetzt auf eigene Kosten ihr neues und nicht billiges Bike modifizieren....

Nochmal: mein Antritt ist hier nicht zu einer Revolte aufzurufen sondern zum Nachdenken anzuregen...

Schönen 1. Mai Euch allen und viel Spaß beim Bikes - ich werd mal Fotos gucken und hoffen, dass aus Liefertermin KW 18 noch was wird.

Grüße


----------



## marwag (1. Mai 2013)

paskalle schrieb : Letztlich kann es ja nicht sein, dass X% unzufrieden sind und jetzt auf eigene Kosten ihr neues und nicht billiges Bike modifizieren....


dem ist nichts hinzuzufügen

ich werde das bike erst kaufen wenn (hatte mich schon dafür entschieden) wenn ich sicher sein kann das der dämpfer von canyon geändert wird/wurde

gruss markus


----------



## grobi59 (2. Mai 2013)

Nabend, 

zwei Kumpels von mir haben sich beide das 8.0 gekauft, einmal in S und einmal in L.
Bei beiden knarzt und knackt das Rad fürchterlich, wo genau ist natürlich schwer zu sagen, aber wir meinen, dass es aus Richtung Kurbel/Tretlager kommt.

Habt ihr irgendwelche Ideen zur besseren Lokalisierung der Geräusche bzw besser noch diese zu eliminieren?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Thiel (2. Mai 2013)

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=280589


----------



## grobi59 (2. Mai 2013)

Danke!

Hat jemand noch einen modellspezifischen Tipp?


----------



## DerMolch (2. Mai 2013)

Ja hab ich! Löst mal die 4er Inbusschraube mit der die Schwinge zusammengeschraubt ist!


----------



## grobi59 (2. Mai 2013)

Toshi181 schrieb:


> Ja hab ich! Löst mal die 4er Inbusschraube mit der die Schwinge zusammengeschraubt ist!



Probier ich morgen mal.
Gibt's nen nm Wert?


----------



## WilliMD (2. Mai 2013)

Hatte das gleiche Problem, bei mir war es auch die Verbindungsstelle zwischen den Schwingenhälften. Lösen, säubern, leicht fetten, Knacken beseitigt...


----------



## DerMolch (2. Mai 2013)

@grobi59:
Ja gibts: Nach fest kommt ab ;-)

Scherz! Keine Ahnung wie das Anzugsmoment ist. Denke so um die 4-5Nm geschätzt.
Rein gefühlt ist die Schraube im montierten Zustand nahezu überflüssig. Da ist das Hauptlager, der Dämpferbolzen und der Hinterbau - alles das hält die Schwinge zusammen ;-)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sleepless007 (3. Mai 2013)

So Leute gestern ist mein AL+ in L gekommen, Lieferung nach Österreich schnell und tip top. Gestern dann gleich das Bike aufgebaut, leider fehlte eine der 4 Schrauben am Vorbau wo der Lenker geklemmt wird :-( Hab dann eine email an canyon mit der Bitte um möglichst baldige Zusendung geschickt.

Was mir noch aufgefallen ist: 
Die Schaltung sollte ja normalerweise laut diesem beiliegenden Zertifikat überprüft und eingestellt sein, dürfte aber bei mir nicht der Fall sein, da die Kette eigentlich in fast allen Positionen am hinteren Ritzel am nächstgrößeren schleift :-( wenn jemand tipps hat was das sein könnte nur her damit ;-)

Trotzallem ein sehr geiles Bike  


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## DerMolch (3. Mai 2013)

marwag schrieb:


> ich werde das bike erst kaufen wenn (hatte mich schon dafÃ¼r entschieden) wenn ich sicher sein kann das der dÃ¤mpfer von canyon geÃ¤ndert wird/wurde
> 
> gruss markus



Hallo markus,
das ist natÃ¼rlich eine vernÃ¼nftige herangehensweise. Das Rad ist ansonsten ein Traum! Kann es nur empfehlen. Das einzige was neben dem DÃ¤mpfer an meinem getauscht wurde ist der Laufradsatz.
Mag keine "billigen" Mavic Crossride LRS fahren. Der GrÃ¼nde sind zum einen die geringe Maulbreite, das ist nix fÃ¼r Reifen >2,25er Breite (Ardents, Mountainking, HansDampf). 
Des weiteren hab ich schiss mir zb mal ne Felge im Urlaub kaputt zu fahren. Die bekommste dann nicht unbedingt als Ersatz, anders siehts da mit nem "normalen" Hope Pro2, Mavic 321, DT Comp LRD aus. Die Felgen und Speichen kriegt man Ã¼berall als Ersatz! Wenn man z.B. in der Schweiz aufgrund defekter Felge des billigen Crossride-Satz einen kompletten LRS im Urlaub kaufen muss wirds richtig teuer! Dann lieber gleich was stabiles und standardisiertes

Du musst wissen ob du wegen der DÃ¤mpferthematik auf ein Top Bike verzichten magst. FÃ¼r 51â¬ bekommst du ein passendes DÃ¤mpfertune - ist noch immer gÃ¼nstiger als ein Satz MÃ¤ntel die du statt der standardmÃ¤Ãigen aufziehst.
Canyon muss was an der DÃ¤mpferthematik tun, klar! Aber du kannst hier gute Tips fÃ¼r ein besser zum Rad passendes Setup bekommen!
MÃ¶chte mit meinen Aussagen bestimmt niemanden vom Kauf abhalten!


----------



## sascha988 (3. Mai 2013)

Hast Du nicht.
Ich habs mir auch geordert. Mit dem Hintergedanken, dass ich zur Not 50Euro drauflegen muss. Dafür besitze ich dann einen auf mich abgestimmten Dämpfer.
Wenn es in der Preisklasse auf 50Euro ankommt hat man sich ein zu teures Bike gekauft!

Dennoch ist es ärgerlich keine Frage.


----------



## marwag (3. Mai 2013)

hi,

mmhhh, wenn man ein fahrrad in dieser preisklasse kauft........sollte man nicht den dämpfer einschicken müssen.sie könnten es ja als "update" verkaufen.
bin mal gespannt wenn ich nächste woche den verkäufern live mit diversen fragen auf den keks geh ! @_Toshi181-_ aber schon mal danke für die infos
gruss markus


----------



## sascha988 (5. Mai 2013)

So erste Probefahrt im Wald.
Finde den Dämpfer auch zu weich  Werde ihn wohl bei der ersten Inspection anpassen lassen.
Was ich aber richtig schlimm finde ist der Sattel zumindest am 7.0 der ist ja sowas von hart und unbequem.

Habt ihr da nen Tipp?


----------



## hardliner187 (6. Mai 2013)

der sattel ist schrecklich, der fliegt bei der mächste gelegenheit auch raus


----------



## marc9999 (7. Mai 2013)

Hallo zusammen.

Das mit dem Dämpfer versteh ich nicht ganz. Er schlägt also schon bei geringer Belastung durch? Ist also eher nix für meine 100kg oder? Kann man das beheben und wieviel kostet das? Eine letzte Frage noch: betrifft das alle al+ Modelle 6,7,8,9?

MFG Marc


----------



## ms303 (7. Mai 2013)

@marc9999:

Wenn Du nur die letzten zwei bis drei Seiten gelesen hättest, dann wärst Du im Bilde.

Die Mühe hättest Du dir schon machen sollen...

Aber egal:

Ja, der Dämpfer ist wohl zu weich abgestimmt.

Und das wird mit steigendem Körpergewicht nicht besser...

Und soweit ich es weiß, betrifft es alle Modelle, da Canyon die Abstimmung wohl so gewünscht bzw. festgelegt hat.

Eine Änderung bei Toxoholics kostet  51,00.

Dazu muss natürlich der Dämpfer eingeschickt werden.


----------



## marc9999 (7. Mai 2013)

Danke für die Antwort. Gelesen hab ich alles nur nicht verstanden ob alle Modelle betroffen sind. Danke für deine Mühe.


MFG marc


----------



## Dice8 (8. Mai 2013)

marc9999 schrieb:


> Danke für die Antwort. Gelesen hab ich alles nur nicht verstanden ob alle Modelle betroffen sind. Danke für deine Mühe.
> 
> 
> MFG marc



Anscheint nur alle Modelle größer 6.0!
Das AL+ 6.0 hat nämlich den Evolution CTD Dämpfer drin bei dem die Zugstufe auch ordentlich funktioniert. (Bei komplett zugedrehter Zugstufe kommt der Dämpfer gaaaanz langsam wieder hoch, dass zur Funktion ) Ich habe die Erfahrung gemacht das bei korrekt eingestellter Zugstufe der Dämpfer nicht durch den kompletten Federweg rauscht und somit ggf. durchschlägt. Ich bin auch kein leichter Fahrer.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hardliner187 (8. Mai 2013)

Bei ruppigen Gelände springt meine kette gerne vom kettenrad. Hat einer nee idee was ich machen kann bei einem 3 fach kettenblatt?


----------



## Dice8 (8. Mai 2013)

Prüfe erstmal beim Schaltwerk ob "shadow plus" auf "on" steht


----------



## hardliner187 (8. Mai 2013)

ist ein x9 schaltwerk


----------



## Dice8 (8. Mai 2013)

Ah ok. Also kein XT. 
Dann wird wohl eine Kettenführung helfen. Leider gibt es fast keine die für 3-fach ausgelegt ist. Die Originale von Canyon ist für 2-fach. Da kommt wohl nur der C-Guide in frage.


----------



## Micha382 (8. Mai 2013)

Also ich hab ja das Strive und das ist ja angeblich für Kettenklemmer auch bekannt, aber ich hab die Canyon Kettenführung dran, glaub die E.13 oder so und das XT mit Shadow Plus und egal was ich mache, bisher hatte ich noch keinen einzigen Kettenklemmer


----------



## meistereber (10. Mai 2013)

Gibt es hier also jemanden im Forum der das AL+ 6.0 hat?
Kann er bestätigen dass es nicht die beschriebenen Probleme hat wie die anderen Modelle?

Danke!


----------



## Dice8 (10. Mai 2013)

meistereber schrieb:


> Gibt es hier also jemanden im Forum der das AL+ 6.0 hat?
> Kann er bestätigen dass es nicht die beschriebenen Probleme hat wie die anderen Modelle?
> 
> Danke!



Siehe mein Beitrag:

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?p=10573956#post10573956


----------



## meistereber (10. Mai 2013)

Ach ja den hatte ich schon gelesen aber anscheinend ein wenig verlesen.
Du hast also ein AL+ 6.0 und bei dir ist alles in Ordnung?


----------



## Dice8 (10. Mai 2013)

Ich kann nicht Klagen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bergaufbremser_ (10. Mai 2013)

Hab das Al+ 6.0 seit März und seither keine nenneswerten Probleme. 
Die Probleme mit dem Dämpfer oder der CTD Funktion kann ich NICHT bestätigen - alles in Ordnung


----------



## meistereber (10. Mai 2013)

Hey Danke schonmal!

Darf ich fragen über was für einen Untergrund gefahren seid?
Seid ihr da durch einen normalen Trail mit Wurzel, Steinen und Schlaglöchern gefahren?
Oder wo seid ihr so unterwegs?

Edit:
Und wie schwer seid ihr? Wie lange fahrt ihr schon?
Fahrt ihr sportlich-rasant oder eher gemütlich-trödelnd?

Ich möchte mir auch ein AL+ zulegen (7.0 0der 6.0)


----------



## bergaufbremser_ (10. Mai 2013)

Bin 75 Kg schwer und fahre bei einer Größe von 1,75m mit Schrittlänge 83cm die Rahmengröße M.
Fahre hauptsächlich Wurzeltrails mit Absätzen bis 40cm und kleineren Sprüngen. Würde es als Vorstufe zum Bikepark bezeichnen.
Was für das 7.0 sprechen könnte wäre die absenkbare Sattelstütze - die fehlt mir noch.


----------



## meistereber (10. Mai 2013)

Super! Danke, genau solche Sachen fahr ich auch am liebsten.

Genau auf die Sattelstütze kann ich sehr gut verzichten.
Wieder ein Teil das kaputt gehen kann. Wollte das Teil also so oder so ausbauen und verkaufen.
Was mich am 7.0 interessiert hat sind die etwas besseren Komponenten, Unterschiede sind ja aber auch nur marginal.


----------



## bergaufbremser_ (10. Mai 2013)

Die Sattelstütze würde ich nehmen wenn du sie am 7.0 nicht brauchst  Hast aber recht, man kann gut darauf verzichten.
Die Komponenten waren mir auch lange Überlegungen wert. Bin vorher komplett XT gefahren und hatte speziell bei der DEORE Kurbel Bedenken.
Inzwischen muss ich sagen, dass ein Unterschied (zumindest für mich) nicht merkbar ist. Das Shadow Plus XT Schaltwerk ist spitze und macht das Ganze wirklich leiser - kein Kettenschlagen mehr. Der SLX Umerfer verrichtet sauber seine Arbeit, bei den SLX Schalthebeln fehlt aber die Ganganzeige, was für 10 nachgerüstet werden kann (braucht aber nicht jeder). Die Avid bremsen habe ich allerdings schon einschicken müssen, da der hintere Bremssattel undicht wurde und die vordere Luft im System hatte. Habe sie inzwischen gleich durch eine SLX ersetzt, welche um Welten besser ist. Ob die Elixir 5 am Al+7.0 besser ist, kann ich nicht sagen - in den Foren hört man meist nichts gutes. Was man hier aber sagen kann, ist das der Service von Canyon sehr gut funktioniert. War Problemlos mit der Abwicklung!


----------



## Dice8 (10. Mai 2013)

Ich beantworte einfach mal in Stichpunktartig. 

Untergrund: Wurzelteppiche, Trails mit allen Unebenheiten die halt so auftauchen. Ich springe auch über Kicker <1m. 

Ich bin 183cm, SL 88-89cm, Rahmen in L mit 45mm Vorbau. Fahrweise eher rasant-schnell als gemütlich-trödelig  

Eine absenkbare Sattelstütze ist auf jeden fall Pflicht beim AM. Ich habe an meinem 6.0 die KS Dropzone für 115 nachgerüstet sowie auf 2-fach Kurbel mit Bash umgebaut.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dice8 (10. Mai 2013)

Der Aufpreis zum 7.0 lohnt sich meiner Meinung nach nicht. Vor allem weil auch am 7.0 der Crossride Laufradsatz verbaut ist. Wäre am 7.0 schon der Crosstrail verbaut müsste man nicht wirklich lange überlegen ob 6.0 oder 7.0 
Meine Avid E. 3 macht bis jetzt keine nennenswerten Probleme. Habe die aber neu entlüftet da der Druckpunkt stark gewandert ist.


----------



## meistereber (10. Mai 2013)

Haha, ja die Sattelstütze hätte ich an dich (bergaufbremser_) weitergeben können.
Aber es wird wohl das 6.0 in M (181 und 86) und in der Farbe Blau - sorry!
Fahre zur Zeit noch ein Cube fully aus dem Jahr 2006. XT Schaltung und Magura MT4 Bremsen. Ist also von den Teilen her ok, aber zu wenig Federweg.
Die Bremsen werden bei mir also auch recht bald ausgetauscht. Habe gelesen dass die nicht so dolle sein sollen.

An einer 2-fach Kurbel interessier ich mich auch, verwende den dritten einfach viel zu selten bzw bleibe mit dem häufig an Baumstämmen hängen. Welchen hast du denn?

Vielen Dank nochmal für Eure Hilfe!


----------



## Dice8 (10. Mai 2013)

Ich habe die Deore Kurbel von 3-fach auf 2-fach umgebaut. Bilder findest du in meiner Galerie. Fahre nun 2-fach mit 22-36z und Blackspire Bash. Bei Blackspire Bash waren auch passende Kettenblattschrauben dabei. Umbau ist Easy.


----------



## meistereber (10. Mai 2013)

Ach ja, du warst das der bemerkt hat dass Canyon beim Einbau mit dem Werkzeug ausgerutscht ist ^^

Danke! Dann wird wohl bestellt!


----------



## Dice8 (10. Mai 2013)

meistereber schrieb:


> Ach ja, du warst das der bemerkt hat dass Canyon beim Einbau mit dem Werkzeug ausgerutscht ist ^^
> 
> Danke! Dann wird wohl bestellt!



So direkt habe ich das Canyon nicht unterstellt. Ich habe es nur vermutet. Ich war es definitiv nicht und durch den Transport passiert sowas auch nicht


----------



## meistereber (10. Mai 2013)

Haha ok, ICH unterstelle es canyon! ;-)


----------



## motivio (11. Mai 2013)

Welcher Dämpfer ist denn im Canyon AL+ 9.0 SL genau verbaut?
Von dem Fox Float CTD Adjust Factory Kashima BV gibt es ja drei Varianten:
SV ist die Version mit Standard Volumen.
XV ist die Version mit extra Luftkammer und vergrößertem Gesamtvolumen.
LV ist die Version mit großem Dämpferkopf und einer großen Luftkammer (Large Volume). 

Und welches Setup hat der der von Canyon?

Danke!


----------



## hardliner187 (11. Mai 2013)

meistereber schrieb:


> Haha, ja die Sattelstütze hätte ich an dich (bergaufbremser_) weitergeben können.
> Aber es wird wohl das 6.0 in M (181 und 86) und in der Farbe Blau - sorry!
> Fahre zur Zeit noch ein Cube fully aus dem Jahr 2006. XT Schaltung und Magura MT4 Bremsen. Ist also von den Teilen her ok, aber zu wenig Federweg.
> Die Bremsen werden bei mir also auch recht bald ausgetauscht. Habe gelesen dass die nicht so dolle sein sollen.
> ...



Hab fast die gleiche masse wie du und bin mit L echt zufrieden.


----------



## meistereber (11. Mai 2013)

Danke, ich denke ich werde aber trotzdem M nehmen.
Bis jetzt bin ich mit 18-18,5" ganz gut gefahren.


----------



## Saintsrest (13. Mai 2013)

Hier mal noch was zum Thema Dämpfer: Ich habe jetzt verschiedene "Ringe" aus dem "Volume Spacer Kit" probiert-

http://service.foxracingshox.com/co...QuickTech/013CTD_FloatAirSpringSpacerProc.htm

Mir gefällt der 0.80 am besten. Der Dämpfer wird jetzt bei 75% Federweg richtig schön progressiv und knallt auch in "D" Stellung nach einem Sprung nicht mehr durch. Kann ich jedem, dem der Dämpfer zu linear ist nur empfehlen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DerMolch (13. Mai 2013)

Saintsrest schrieb:


> Hier mal noch was zum Thema Dämpfer: Ich habe jetzt verschiedene "Ringe" aus dem "Volume Spacer Kit" probiert-
> 
> http://service.foxracingshox.com/co...QuickTech/013CTD_FloatAirSpringSpacerProc.htm
> 
> Mir gefällt der 0.80 am besten. Der Dämpfer wird jetzt bei 75% Federweg richtig schön progressiv und knallt auch in "D" Stellung nach einem Sprung nicht mehr durch. Kann ich jedem, dem der Dämpfer zu linear ist nur empfehlen.



Häh? Bin ich im falschen Film?
Nicht dass ich dir unrecht tue, dann korrigier mich bitte, aber:
Hast Du mir nicht ständig widersprochen wenn ich gesagt habe der Dämpfer rauscht die ganze Zeit durch? Hast Du nicht davon gesprochen, der Dämpfer wäre so spezifiziert und müsse so, gerade auch für die Pfälzer Wurzeltrails? 



Saintsrest schrieb:


> Dein für Dich vernünftig abgestimmtes Nerve al+ solltest vielleicht dazu schreiben. Es gibt auch Leute, die mit linear abgestimmten Setups zurechtkommen und Spaß daran haben. Wenn in KA bist, dann lade ich Dich gerne mal zum radeln auf Pfälzer Wurzelteppichen ein. Du wirst das original Setup vermissen.



??? Ich habe nen 0.6er Volumenspacer und mehr Druck im Boostvalve, Du nun nen 0.8er Spacer und den Originaldruck. Da dürfte jetzt nicht sooooviel Unterschied zwischen unseren Setups sein!


----------



## DerMolch (13. Mai 2013)

Saintsrest schrieb:


> Also wie Ihr auf den Fotos seht, rolle ich nicht nur Forstautobahnen. Ich finde das Setup klasse. Kleine Schläge, Steine, Wurzeln schluckt das al+ super weg. Bei höheren Sprüngen federe ich den Sprung in den Beinen ab. Will ich mehr Druckstufe, dann stelle ich den Dämpfer auf Trail. Wiege 78 Kilo und fahre 13,5 Bar.
> 
> (Fotos sind noch von meinem Nerve am, wollte nur Zeigen, dass ich mit dem Teil auch mal einen hops mache)



Da widerspricht sich aber jemand ganz gewaltig.


----------



## Saintsrest (13. Mai 2013)

Ist er eigentlich auch. Nur das harte durchschlagen nach einem Sprung  hat mich gestört. Das habe ich nun nicht mehr, aber das feine Ansprechen  ist geblieben. Der Dämpfer hat durch den Spacer ja seinen grundlegenden  Charakter nicht verloren. Musst mal probieren. 

Dein Problem war doch aber die zu schnelle Zugstufe?


----------



## DerMolch (13. Mai 2013)

Saintsrest schrieb:


> Ist er eigentlich auch. Nur das harte durchschlagen nach einem Sprung  hat mich gestört. Das habe ich nun nicht mehr, aber das feine Ansprechen  ist geblieben. Der Dämpfer hat durch den Spacer ja seinen grundlegenden  Charakter nicht verloren. Musst mal probieren.
> 
> Dein Problem war doch aber die zu schnelle Zugstufe?



Das mit der Zugstufe war nach einem Tag behoben. Mein Problem war das Durchrauschen und Durchschlagen, selbst bei Schlägen geringerer Intensität. Dabei hast Du mir vehement widersprochen und geschrieben wie toll man alles mit den Beinen abfedern kann und da nix durchschlägt.
Und nun Argumentierst du exakt mit meinen Argumenten von "damals". Ich meine, ich bin ja froh dass ich dann mit meinem Setup nicht ganz so falsch lag.


----------



## Saintsrest (13. Mai 2013)

--


----------



## DerMolch (13. Mai 2013)

Und ich nenne dich Fähnchen im Wind und damit steige ich hier aus. 
Brauchst mich aufgrund deiner eigenen Widersprüche hier nicht "King of irgendwas" zu nennen. 
Ich habe viel Zeit investiert um euch bei dem Setup zu "helfen", bzw. euch meine Erfahrungen zu nennen. Sorry dass ich es zum kotzen finde, wenn hier nun jemand, der ständig widersprochen hat, mit neunen bahnbrechenden Setupvorschlägen kommt. Und zwar mit den Vorschlägen, die er meinerseits für unnötig usw. abgetan hat. Aber du revidierst es ja schon wieder, indem du schreibst das du ja nun doch eigentlich zufrieden bist. Ich sags ja, Fähnchen im Wind.

Edit: Hast es wohl selbst gemerkt. Hätte ich deinen Beitrag besser mal zitiert...


----------



## kermitnbg (14. Mai 2013)

Hi,

bin noch am überlegen mir das nerve al+ zuzulegen. Hab mich fast vom Dämpfer"problem" davon abbringen lassen, aber da es scheinbar Lösungen gibt, falls einem das Teil zu weich ist sieht es schon wieder anders aus.

Hat denn jemand das 8.0 und bei längeren bzw. steileren fahrten bergauf, die Absenkfunktion der Gabel vermisst bzw. macht sich das überhaupt so stark bemerkbar? Könnte doch bei einem Alpencross etc. interessant sein.

Ich würde eher zum 8.0 tendieren, da es günstiger ist und ich lieber die Shimanoausstattung dran hätte. Liegt aber nur daran, weil ich bisher nur Shimano (XT) gefahren bin, somit kann ich das nicht wirklich unterscheiden. An sich solls einfach nur gut funktionieren und laaaaaang halten.

Steht das Type 2 beim SRAM X0 Schaltwerk nicht für eine Alternitive zum Shadow Plus? Braucht es das überhaupt bzw. lässt man das einfach immer auf "on"?

Viele Fragen! 

Grüße


----------



## DerMolch (14. Mai 2013)

Hallo kermitnbg

Also, es gibt auf jeden Fall LÃ¶sungen fÃ¼r das DÃ¤mpferproblem. Generell ist es nicht so "chick", dass Canyon einen 195er DÃ¤mpfer mit 51mm Kolbenhub an einem Hinterbau mit 150mm Federweg verwendet. Laut Spezification von Fox ist der DÃ¤mpfer fÃ¼r eine Ãbersetzung von max 1:2,7 vorgesehen, beim Nerve Al+ sind es 1:3. Im DH-Sport werden die DÃ¤mpfer auch nicht grundlos lÃ¤nger... wÃ¤hrend bis vor 2 Jahren 241mm noch Up-to-date war, gehen jetzt hersteller wie YT und Specialized dazu, 260mm DÃ¤mpfer bei identischem Federweg zu verwenden. Die Vorteile sind u.a. weniger thermische Probleme, feinfÃ¼hligere DÃ¤mpfung etc. 
Aber gut, zurÃ¼ck zum AL+: Hierbei macht sich bisher auf lÃ¤ngeren Abfahrten bez. oben genannter Thematik nichts negativ bemerkbar. Um den DÃ¤mpfer progressiver zu bekommen gibt es eindeutig MÃ¶glichkeiten. Die Verkleinerung der Luftkammer mit den passenden Volumenspacern ist gÃ¤ngig. Das Set kostet ca. 50â¬. Die Tendenz geht Richtung 0.8er oder 0.6er Spacer.

Eine Absenkung an der Gabel braucht wirklich niemand (sorry, ist so). Ich fahre mit dem Rad im Schwarzwald und in der Pfalz, dort geht es mitunter steil bergauf. Es geht hier um 2cm Absenkung!! Die 2cm werden bei der Fos Talas teuer erkauft, das System ist nÃ¤mlich mehr oder weniger bekannt dazu, die Gabel unsensibel zu machen. Ich stehe gerade vor der Ãberlegung die talas auf Float umbauen zu lassen, um meine Gabel sensibler zu bekommen, oder eben auf die neue Pike zu warten.

Ich fahre ein Sram x9 Typ2 und bin vÃ¶llig zufrieden, bin da aber auch nicht gerade objektiv weil ich Shimano Schaltungen irgendwie nicht mag. Mir fliegt die Kette jedenfalls nur selten vom Kettenblatt.

Hoffe Dir geholfen zu haben!


----------



## WilliMD (14. Mai 2013)

Hey Leute, falls es noch jemanden interessiert, hier mal nach langem hin und her und einer schriftlichen Beschwerde an die Geschäftsleitung eine Stellungnahme von Canyon zu diesen Thema: 

Sehr geehrter Herr ...,

in dieser Mail erhalten Sie die von Ihnen angefragte schriftliche Stellungnahme zu dem vermeintlichen Defekt Ihres Fox Float Dämpfers.

Aus unseren Unterlagen und der mehrmaligen Prüfung Ihres Dämpfers ist in der Tat kein Defekt und keine Beanstandung welche eine Reparatur oder einen Austausch im Rahmen der Gewährleistung bedingen würde festzustellen.

Ferner ist der Dämpfer nicht wie von Ihnen vermutet für dieses Fahrwerk zu schwach ausgelegt sondern von unserem Produktmanagement dem voraussichtlichen Einsatzgebiet entsprechend sensibel und aktiv in seiner Auslegung. Die als Touren und All-Mountain Bike ausgelegte Serie Nerve AL+ Serie verfügt  über ein  stets feines und sensibles  Ansprechverhalten . Dies erreichen wir an Ihrem Nerve AL+  dank der neuesten boost valve Technologie welche  immer schnell viel Federweg zur Verfügung stellt  und Ihnen als Fahrer  ein komfortables und schluckfreudiges Fahrwerk bietet . Durch diese boost valve Eigenschaft fühlt sich das Bike für Sie  in jeder Fahrsituation nach mehr Federweg an.

Dieser Effekt steigt mit Sprunghöhe aber auch mit dem Fahrergewicht an, so es zu dem Gefühl kommen kann der Dämpfer würde wegsacken. Dies hat aber keine Auswirkungen auf die Fahrstabilität und steigert auch nicht das Risiko eines mechanischen Durchschlags. Es ist eventuell lediglich eine Umgewöhnung, gerade für Fahrer die vom Hardtail umsteigen oder ein straffes Setup bevorzugen. Generell ist gerade der Bereich All Mountain von einer breiten Bandbreite verschiedener Fahrertypen geprägt. Wir haben uns am Setup für einen Tourenfahrer orientiert. Dieses Setup wurde auch bereits in verschiedenen Tests sehr gut bewertet.

Eine Änderung des internen Dämpfersetups und der Progression des Dämpfers ist ungeachtet unserer Empfehlungen und von Vorkonfigurationen  jederzeit möglich, hierbei handelt es sich jedoch um eine nachträglich Anpassung an persönliche Vorlieben und Bedürfnisse und wird somit nicht von Canyon erstattet.

Gerne stehen wir Ihnen auch weiterhin mit Rat und Tat zur Seite, auch und gerade mit Hilfestellungen für Ihre individuelle Fahrwerkseinstellung. Sollten Sie hierzu oder zu anderen Themen noch Fragen haben wenden Sie sich einfach erneut an uns.



Mit freundlichen Grüßen,

Servicecenter

Offenbar ist Canyon ganz klar zu der Entscheidung übergegangen, das Problem tot zu schweigen...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DerMolch (14. Mai 2013)

Edit aufgrund fehlender rechtlicher Grundlagen. Halte dafür meinen Kopf nicht hin.


----------



## Saintsrest (14. Mai 2013)

Toshi181 schrieb:


> Und ich nenne dich Fähnchen im Wind und damit steige ich hier aus.
> Brauchst mich aufgrund deiner eigenen Widersprüche hier nicht "King of irgendwas" zu nennen.
> Ich habe viel Zeit investiert um euch bei dem Setup zu "helfen", bzw. euch meine Erfahrungen zu nennen. Sorry dass ich es zum kotzen finde, wenn hier nun jemand, der ständig widersprochen hat, mit neunen bahnbrechenden Setupvorschlägen kommt. Und zwar mit den Vorschlägen, die er meinerseits für unnötig usw. abgetan hat. Aber du revidierst es ja schon wieder, indem du schreibst das du ja nun doch eigentlich zufrieden bist. Ich sags ja, Fähnchen im Wind.
> 
> Edit: Hast es wohl selbst gemerkt. Hätte ich deinen Beitrag besser mal zitiert...



Was ich gemerkt habe ist, dass ich mich mit Menschen die sich selbst viel zu wichtig nehmen nicht mehr abgebe. Deswegen habe ich es gelöscht.


----------



## Vincy (14. Mai 2013)

@_Toshi181_
Kannst du das auch belegen?
Canyon hat auf dem Gebiet langjährige Erfahrungen. Und die Produktmanager sind auch keine "Nasenbohrer"! Zudem muß der Hersteller immer ein Kompromiss für einen großen Kundenkreis machen. 
Einen Rechtsanspruch auf eine Custom Abstimmung besteht nicht. Ist rechtlich auch nicht zu beanstanden. Ebenso ist es auch kein Defekt oder Mangel am Produkt.

Dämpfer mit 51mm Hub sind bei 150mm FW auch recht üblich, werden auch bei anderen Herstellern so verwendet (zB Rotwild R.X1 bzw R.X2). Dein Vergleich zu den DH-Bikes ist auch fehl am Platz, da dies Modell kein DH-Bike ist. Eher ein Touren- und AM-Bike. Da sind Dämpfer mit größerem Hub bisher eher unüblich gewesen. Erst seit der Tendenz zu Richtung Enduro.
Das Durchrauschen ist bei Fox Modellen auch bekannt. Ebenso die recht softe Abstimmung bei den neuen CTD Modellen. Ist rechtlich gesehen aber kein Mangel am Produkt!
Die Tendenz geht aber allgemein eher zu einer soften Fahrwerksabstimmung. Der Eine mag es, der Andere widerum nicht.


----------



## DerMolch (14. Mai 2013)

Vincy schrieb:


> @_Toshi181_
> Kannst du das auch belegen?
> Canyon hat auf dem Gebiet langjährige Erfahrungen. Und die Produktmanager sind auch keine "Nasenbohrer"! Zudem muß der Hersteller immer ein Kompromiss für einen großen Kundenkreis machen.
> Einen Rechtsanspruch auf eine Custom Abstimmung besteht nicht. Ist rechtlich auch nicht zu beanstanden. Ebenso ist es auch kein Defekt oder Mangel am Produkt.
> ...



Du hast recht, belegen kann ich es nicht. darum werde ich es jetzt auch aus rechtlichen Gründen löschen. Ich habe lediglich versucht zu erklären was ich mitbekommen habe. Werde mich hier nicht weiter aus dem Fenster lehnen und probieren in der Thematik zu helfen. Ist ja mein Kopf den ich dafür hingehalten habe, um zu ermutigen sich zu beschweren. Wie man mittlerweile anhand diverser Meinungen sieht, nicht ganz zu unrecht...

Ich habe nie behauptet dass das mit den CTD Dämpfern ein rechtlicher Produktmangel ist!

zum Thema langer Dämpfer: Richtig, auf dem Weg zur Thematik wurden die Dämpfer länger. 150mm Federweg sind mittlerweile 10mm unterhalb dem, was vor 2 Jahren noch Enduro war.


----------



## Vincy (14. Mai 2013)

Das war deinerseits keine Erklärung des Problem, sondern eine Behauptung, die du noch nicht mal belegen kannst. Deswegen wäre ich mit solchen Aussagen/Behauptungen in einem Forum eher vorsichtiger.
Ein Dämpfer mit mehr Hub wird das Problem aber auch nicht lösen. zB das Radon Slide 150 hat ähnliche "Probleme", dort ist aber einer mit 200x57mm Hub.
Sprech mal den Lutz an, der wird dir das bestimmt besser erklären.


----------



## DerMolch (14. Mai 2013)

Vincy schrieb:


> Ein Dämpfer mit mehr Hub wird das Problem aber auch nicht lösen. zB das Radon Slide 150 hat ähnliche "Probleme", dort ist aber ein 200x57mm Hub.
> Sprech mal den Lutz an, der wird dir das bestimmt besser erklären.



Mit Hinterbaukinematik kenne ich mich zu wenig aus, darum kann ich nicht genau beurteilen woran es liegt. In erster Linie wird es ein ungünstiges Dämpfertune für die Kinematik sein. Ich habe nicht behauptet, ein Dämpfer mit mehr Hub würde das Problem lösen.

Und was den Dämpferhub angeht: Fox spezifiziert ein maximales Verhältnis von 1:2.7. Da frage ich mich warum sowas nicht bei der Konstruktion bedacht wird ;-) Das könnten wir den Lutz fragen!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Vincy (14. Mai 2013)

1:3 sind da nicht ungewöhnlich. Der Konstrukteur wird es auch bewusst so konzipiert haben. Man muß auch die Hebelprogression von der Luftprogression getrennt betrachten.


----------



## DerMolch (14. Mai 2013)

Vincy schrieb:


> 1:3 sind da nicht ungewöhnlich. Der Konstrukteur wird es auch bewusst so konzipiert haben. Man muß auch die Hebelprogression von der Luftprogression getrennt betrachten.



Was der Kostrukteur bewusst so konzipiert hat ist eine Sache über die ich hier nicht mehr rede... 
Was die unterschiedliche Betrachtung von Luftkammer- und Hebelprogression angeht stimme ich dir zu! das muss beachtet werden.
Wie man daran sieht, dass bei vielen Leuten hier im Forum z.B. der Dämpfer zu schnell durchschlägt, durchrauscht etc., scheint da jedoch was im Argen zu liegen.
Fängt damit an, das Fox für die verwendete Luftkammer bei einem Übersetzungsverhältnis von 2.7 laut Tabelle einen 0.6er Volumenspacer empfiehlt. Der ist schonmal nicht drin.
Was mit der Progression durch die Hebelanlenkung ist, kann ich gerade nicht beurteilen, aber sie fängt die fehlende Progression durch die Luftkammer offensichtlich nicht auf!


----------



## Vincy (14. Mai 2013)

Du interpretierst da die Fox Empfehlungen falsch. Das ist nicht zwangsläufig so, dass dort dann der Spacer eingebaut werden muß. Eher die jeweilige zulässige maximale Compressionsrate.
Es liegt ja auch noch am Belieben des jeweiligen Bikers, wie er den Verlauf der Federkennlinie haben möchte.
Auf die Hebelprogression hat er ja keinen Einfluss. Nur über die Compressionrate beim Dämpfer, dafür gibt es ja extra die Air Volume Spacer. Zur indiviuellen Anpassung der Dämpferabstimmung.

Bis auf das Rebound Tune XL, ist die Canyon Abstimmung auch noch normal (M, M/L, BV175-200).
Die Tunes bestimmen aber die Dämpfung. Die Air Volume Spacer dagegen die Federkennlinie. 
Dämpfung und Federung sollte man auch stets getrennt betrachten!

*Rear Shock & Air Spacer Combinations to Avoid*

*Note:*  The green fields in the table identify the combinations of length, travel, and eyelet with volume spacer size that offer the most linear compression ramping curve. The light orange fields in the table identify the combinations that simply cannot be installed.

*WARNING:* DO NOT USE THE SPECIFIC COMBINATIONS OF SHOCK SIZING, TRAVEL, MODEL YEAR, AND AIR SLEEVE WITH THE VOLUME SPACER LISTED IN THE TABLE DIRECTLY BELOW. The resulting compression ratio with these combinations is beyond the bounds of product user safety. With a spike of excessive air pressure, the air sleeve can suddenly fail and cause a crash, property damage, SERIOUS INJURY, OR DEATH.

http://service.foxracingshox.com/consumers/Content/Service/QuickTech/FloatAirSpringSpacerProc.htm
http://service.foxracingshox.com/co...QuickTech/013CTD_FloatAirSpringSpacerProc.htm


----------



## DerMolch (14. Mai 2013)

Das wurde mir beim offiziellen FoxServieProvider aber anders erklärt. Es sind die Spacer angegeben, mit der die Luftkammerngröße auf verschiedene Kompressionsraten angepasst werden kann. Das was Du meinst, also Kombinationen die nicht benutzt werden dürfen, sind orange hinterlegt. 
http://service.foxracingshox.com/consumers/Content/Resources/tabledata/2012FLOATAirSpringTable.htm

zur Erläuterung:
Size, Model Year und Sleeve sind klar.
Bei einem 6.5er Dämpfer mit 1.5er Kolben und dem Standard Sleeve soll kann bei einer Übersetzung von 3:0 kein Spacer empfohlen wird wogeben bei einem verhältnis von 4 ein 0.4er Spacer empfohlen wird. Ein 0.6er Spacer darf NICHT verwendet werden.

Wie auch immer - das tut alles nichts zur Sache, solange der Dämpfer in Kombination mit dem Rahmen durchrauscht. bist Du das Teil mal gefahren? Man nutzt wirklich bei passendem Sag die 150mm Federweg aus, wenn man eine 20cm Stufe herunterfährt, oder nach einem BunnyHop im Flat landet! Das ist wirklich extrem!


----------



## DerMolch (14. Mai 2013)

Vincy schrieb:


> Die Tunes bestimmen aber die Dämpfung. Die Air Volume Spacer dagegen die Federkennlinie.
> Dämpfung und Federung sollte man auch stets getrennt betrachten!


Danke für die Information, wir können auf einer Basis diskutieren, auf der dieses Grundwissen angenommen werden kann. 

P.S.: gerade weil man Federung und Dämpfung getrennt von einander betrachten sollte, finde ich das BoostValve System nicht gut. 

"Normaler Dämpfer" mit RC2 Einstellbarkeit:
1. Federhärte wird auf passenden Sag gestellt (Luftdruck, oder Stahlfeder)
2. Dämpfung wird eingestellt. Im Fall RC2 halt die Druckstufe und Low+ Highspeed Compression (LSC = <1m/s, HSC >1m/s)

Federung und Dämpfung sind dabei entkoppelt. Einstellung der Kennlinie über Luftkammerngröße, bzw Federhärte/Druck. LSC zum wirksamen Unterdrücken des Durchsacken des Federelements.


Boostvalve Dämpfer:
1. Federhärte wir auf passenden Sag gestellt
2. Compression Dämpfung ist nicht einstellbar. Die Comp. Dämpfung ist zuerst wenig wirksam, bis sie zu Federwegsende, je nach eingestellten Boostvalvedruck zunimmt. 

Im Umkehrschluss heißt das, dass das Boostvalve indirekt die Federkennlinie durch gezielte, wegabhängige Dämpfung beeinflusst. Je mehr Boostvalve Druck, umso mehr Dämpfung am Federwegsende - ergo Beeinflussung der Einfederkennlinie des Dämpfer/Federelements.


----------



## marwag (14. Mai 2013)

hallo zusammen,

ich war letzten freitag ein drittes mal bei canyon und habe mit freunden unter anderem das am+ 8.0 ein drittes mal probe gefahren. da wir alle keine leichtgewicht sind (alle um 100kg) kam es bei uns allen vieren zu der gleichen meinung : hinterbau viel zu zu soft ! die "aushilfe"(eigene ausage des verkäufers) konnte da nicht wirklich viel zu sagen und ist mehrmals weg zum nachfragen..... als wir ein wenig am fachsimpeln waren das sogar ein kleiner bunnyhop von ca. 25cm den kompletten federweg verbrauchte raunzte uns ein anderer verkäufer doch recht laut/aggressiv an das man fast jedes rad damit zum durchschlagen bekommen würde....? nach kurzem wortgefecht wurde uns dann mitgeteilt das man die abstimmung für den durchschnittsfahrer macht. wer halt schwerer ist oder wem das rad zu weich ist soll halt den dämpfer nach dem kauf einschicken. bei dem günstigen preiß und als versender könne man es nicht jedem recht machen.

gruß markus


----------



## User60311 (14. Mai 2013)

Was ist einfacher?

-> einen weichen (durchschlagenden) Dämpfer durch Spacer (Volumenänderung) härter zu machen

-> oder einen harten Dämpfer (ohne Spacer) durch zb Ölwechsel oder Umshimen weicher zu bekommen

???

Schon ma von der Seite betrachtet?


----------



## Micha382 (14. Mai 2013)

Lest doch mal den Bericht von Fabien Barel was er mit dem Dämpfer gemacht hat. Alle sagen doch dass der Dämpfer vom Strive nur durchschlägt, so auch du Toshi, aber ich kann das von meinem Dämpfer absolut nicht behaupten, der funktioniert 1a und nutzt den Federweg nahezu komplett ohne durchzuschlagen.
Was eine Überlegung wert ist, sind die Fox Volumenspacer für mehr Progression im Endbereich, aber das bleibt jedem selbst überlassen. Wenn sich nun ein Fahrer mit 100kg auf mein Rad setzt, sieht das vielleicht auch wieder ganz anders aus, aber das muss nicht heißen dass das Ding generell nicht funktioniert und so ist das denke ich auch beim AL+.

Hier der Auszug was bei Fabien Barel geändert wurde:

Der Hinterbau seines Strives wird von einem Fox Float CDT Dämpfer in  Schach gehalten, dessen CDT-Funktion er über den dazugehörigen Hebel am  Lenker steuern kann. Vor allem bei abwechslungsreichen Stages mit Down-  und Uphill-Passagen sei ihm dieser Hebel Gold wert. Um dem Hinterbau  etwas mehr Progression zu verleihen, fährt Barel seinen Dämpfer mit dem  zweitgrößten Volumenspacer. Das Shim-Stack der Zugstufe ist jedoch  gleich zur Serie, da er den Volumen-Spacer je nach Strecke wechselt.  Beim Rennen am Gardasse fuhr er den Dämpfer mit einem Druck von 170 PSI,  die Zugstufe befand sich dabei 3 Klicks vor geschlossen. Gerade bei  Luftdämpfern sein es wichtig, die Zugstufe deutlich langsamer zu fahren,  als man es evtl. von Stahlfederdämpfern gewöhnt sei, so Barel.


----------



## DerMolch (14. Mai 2013)

User60311 schrieb:


> Was ist einfacher?
> 
> -> einen weichen (durchschlagenden) Dämpfer durch Spacer (Volumenänderung) härter zu machen
> 
> ...



Nein, und das aus dem Grund das ein anderer Shimstack und das Ändern der Progression durch den Volumenspacer nahezu nichts gemeinsam haben.

Ich nehme an, Deine Aussage ist eine Anspielung darauf, dass bei Canyon entschieden wurde, dass eine Anpassung durch den Kunden in diese Richtung einfacher wäre?


----------



## DerMolch (14. Mai 2013)

Micha382 schrieb:


> *Alle *sagen doch dass der Dämpfer vom Strive nur durchschlägt, so auch du Toshi, aber *ich* kann das von meinem Dämpfer absolut nicht behaupten, der funktioniert 1a und nutzt den Federweg nahezu komplett ohne durchzuschlagen.



Na wenn das sonst *alle* ausser Dir sagen...



Micha382 schrieb:


> Was eine Überlegung wert ist, sind die Fox Volumenspacer für mehr Progression im Endbereich, aber das bleibt jedem selbst überlassen. Wenn sich nun ein Fahrer mit 100kg auf mein Rad setzt, sieht das vielleicht auch wieder ganz anders aus, aber das muss nicht heißen dass das Ding generell nicht funktioniert und so ist das denke ich auch beim AL+.



Niemand sag dass hier etwas generell nicht funktioniert. Auf den letzten Seiten hier ist zu entnehmen, dass die Lösung sehr wahrscheinlich die Volumenspacer sind! Im übrigen sind die Volumenspacer nicht für die Progression im Endbereich zuständig, sondern über den gesamten Federweg. Sie ändern die gesamte Kennlinie.



Micha382 schrieb:


> Hier der Auszug was bei Fabien Barel geändert wurde:
> 
> Der Hinterbau seines Strives wird von einem Fox Float CDT Dämpfer in  Schach gehalten, dessen CDT-Funktion er über den dazugehörigen Hebel am  Lenker steuern kann. Vor allem bei abwechslungsreichen Stages mit Down-  und Uphill-Passagen sei ihm dieser Hebel Gold wert. Um dem Hinterbau  etwas mehr Progression zu verleihen, fährt Barel seinen Dämpfer mit dem  zweitgrößten Volumenspacer. Das Shim-Stack der Zugstufe ist jedoch  gleich zur Serie, da er den Volumen-Spacer je nach Strecke wechselt.  Beim Rennen am Gardasse fuhr er den Dämpfer mit einem Druck von 170 PSI,  die Zugstufe befand sich dabei 3 Klicks vor geschlossen. Gerade bei  Luftdämpfern sein es wichtig, die Zugstufe deutlich langsamer zu fahren,  als man es evtl. von Stahlfederdämpfern gewöhnt sei, so Barel.



Was hat jetzt das CTD mit dem BoostValve Prinzip zu tun? Gut, sie stecken  im gleichen Dämpfer, aber das eine ist die wegabhängige Dämpfung, über die in deinem Bericht nichts steht, das andere ist fernbedienbare CTD Einstellung, also der Druckstufenvorwahl. In seinem CTD Dämpfer kann also jeder x-beliebige Boostvalve Druck stecken.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Saintsrest (14. Mai 2013)

kermitnbg schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> bin noch am überlegen mir das nerve al+ zuzulegen. Hab mich fast vom Dämpfer"problem" davon abbringen lassen, aber da es scheinbar Lösungen gibt, falls einem das Teil zu weich ist sieht es schon wieder anders aus.
> 
> ...



Die Nerve+ haben doch alle eine Talas-Gabel, oder sehe ich das falsch?

Also ich kann Dir die Talas nur empfehlen. Mag ja sein, dass sie für manche Feder-Gurus im Vergleich zur Float ein minimal schlechteres Ansprechverhalten hat. Die Vorteile sind aber, dass Du in sehr engen Trails ein viel wendigeres Rad hast. Das absenken verändert Dir ja leicht den Lenkwinkel. Wenn Du lange und steil bergauf kurbelst drückt der Sattel nicht so im Dammbereich. Ich finde man sitzt auch berghoch ein wenig angenehmer, weil man vorne ein wenig tiefer kommt. Des weiteren ist das Rad bei Anstiegen ab ca. 15% Steigung nicht so nervös und Du kannst die Spur besser halten. 

Den Shadow-Hebel habe ich immer auf "on". Mache ihn nur zum Rad ausbauen auf. 

Grüße zurück


----------



## DerMolch (14. Mai 2013)

Für Federgurus? Google mal nach dem Thema Federperformance Talas, oder Sensiblität Talas. Ich denke dass dort nicht nur Federgurus ihre Erfahrungen gesammelt haben.
Die Unsensiblität und das Wegsacken im Kontrast ist ein ewig währendes, systembedingtes Problem.

Aber wo ich Dir recht geben muss ist, dass in allen AL+, ich glaube ab 6.0(?!?) eine Talas steckt.
Du senkst auf langsamen, technischen Trails die Gabel ab um mehr Wendigkeit zu bekommen? Wie ungewöhnlich.
Ab 2014 zu haben, "Fox 40 talas", um auf schwierigen, verwinkelten Downhills den Federweg im Handumdrehen von 200 auf 150mm zu reduzieren" ;-)


----------



## User60311 (14. Mai 2013)

Toshi181 schrieb:


> Ich nehme an, Deine Aussage ist eine Anspielung darauf, dass bei Canyon entschieden wurde, dass eine Anpassung durch den Kunden in diese Richtung einfacher wäre?



so in etwa war's gedacht, ja.


----------



## Micha382 (14. Mai 2013)

@toshi
Warum heuerst du eigentlich nicht bei Canyon an wo du doch alles besser weißt und du die Behauptung in den Raum gestellt hast dass der Dämpfer beim Strive und auch beim AL+ schon bei einer Kleinigkeit durchschlagen?
Du hast auch schon ganz viele Internas von Canyon mitbekommen so wie du damit um dich wirfst - Respekt.

Was mich bei der ganzen Sache am meisten nervt ist dass du den Anderen die Räder madig machst, denn schlecht sind sie auf keinen Fall. Und wenn's dir nicht passt verkaufe doch einfach dein Rad und gehe zu nem anderen Hersteller.
Es darf sich jeder selbst seine Meinung bilden und schauen ob das Bike für ihn funktioniert ohne es sich madig machen zu lassen.


----------



## DerMolch (14. Mai 2013)

Na wenn es auf fachlicher Ebene nicht weiter geht dann musst du wohl so weiter argumentieren! Deine Sache!

Ich mache niemandem das Bike madig! Es geht hier lediglich um den Dämpfer. Der Rest ist, das hatte ich auch schon geschrieben top! Das Bike ist ansonsten klasse! Geometrie passt perfekt, Ausstattung ist absolut zweckmäßig und funktionell! Was will man mehr? Ach ja, mein Al+ 7 in Farbe Hornet finde ich auch sehr hübsch! Trifft auch auf die anderen Farben zu! 
Das mit der Talas ist halt so ne Sache, kann aber auch gern schreiben wie gut das Teil ist. Obs die Wahrheit ist... ;-)
Hat aber bichts mit den Nerve zu tun, sondern mit der Gabel ansich. Das mit dem Dämpfer ist ja vielmehr eine Abstimmungssache die leicht zu beheben ist.

Und zum Strive: du schreibst das ALLE sagen es würde durch den Federweg rauschen, nur du merkst davon nichts. Woran liegts denn?
Lass doch bitte das Strive aus dem Spiel! Ich schrieb vor nem gefühlten Monat einmal, dass das Ding dafür bekannt sei durchzurauschen, ich es aber selbst nie gefahren bin. Leg mir hier nichts in den Mund. 

Ich habe EIN Interna mitbekommen, mehr nicht! Und dazu sage ich auch nichts mehr. War ein Fehler und das gebe ich zu!! ich wollte den AL+ Fahrern nur zu einem besseren Setup verhelfen!
Und wenn man hier so die Meinungen über das AL+ liest, dann stehe ich mit der Dämpferproblematik nicht ganz alleine da. Selbst Saintrest, der einst so vehement widersprochen hat, hat nun bemerkt das das Bike hinten gnadenlos durchschlägt.

Bleib doch bitte sachlich und vergleich nicht Dinge wie Boostvalve und ctd miteinander.


----------



## ms303 (14. Mai 2013)

@Micha382:

Da möchte ich Toshi doch mal in Schutz nehmen bzw. mich dazu äußern.

Toshi hat lediglich auf den schlecht aus seiner Sicht abgestimmten Dämpfer aufmerksam gemacht (begonnen hatte ja alles mit einer Frage nach dem Rebound von Ihm).

Und das er mit seiner Meinung hier nicht alleine steht, beweisen auch Posts von anderen Usern (z. B. WilliMD).

Eher finde ich es bemerkenswert, dass Toshi die ganze Zeit versucht hat, sachlich das Problem zu erläutern und auch Hilfestellung zu geben (auch wenn er desöfteren sehr vehement darauf verwiesen hat, dass das Set-Up nicht passt, zugegeben... ).

Und ich glaube ihm auch, dass er dieses Gespräch zwischen dem Fox- und dem Canyon-Mitarbeiter mitbekommen hat.

Es gibt für mich keinen plausiblen Grund, so etwas zu erfinden und hier zu Posten.

Und Toshi hat auch nie versucht, generell Canyon bzw. das AL+ schlecht zu reden.

Beispiele?



Toshi181 schrieb:


> Da es hier den Anschein macht, ich würde Canyon schlecht machen, oder irgendwem das Rad madig machen wollen:
> 
> Darum geht es nicht. Ich habe seit 2008 ca 10.000 für Räder bei Canyon gelassen und habe, wenn jemand vor der Wahl stand, auch meist Canyon empfohlen. Ich mag die Räder und brauche persönlich keine Statussymbole wie Specialized Enduro, Demo usw, wenn es für weniger Geld ebenso gute Produkte bei anderen Anbietern gibt.
> Was mich wirklich so aufregt sind handwerkliche, bzw. planerische offensichtliche Fehler, die dann auch noch vertuscht werden. Ich hasse Maulsperren und Kundenvera....! Ich hatte wirklich letztens das Glück zur rechten Zeit am rechten Ort zu sein um "interessante" Dinge mitzubekommen. das hat mich ehrlich erschreckt und ich habe lediglich versucht euch hier zu einem besseren Setup zu verhelfen. Statt dessen wird hier vehement widersprochen und ich komisch dargestellt. Das ist nun euer Problem. Lustig finde ich es, wenn jemand mit diskutiert und sich hinterher rausstellt, dass er Luftkammerngröße nicht von Reboundtune unterscheiden kann. Das ist doch direkt das Aus für eine sachliche Diskussion auf Augenhöhe.
> ...


 
oder



Toshi181 schrieb:


> Nee, passt - aber nimm den Dämpfer aus Deinem alten Rad und verkauf den neuen mit Deinem alten Nerve (oder was auch immer Du damit vor hast). Soll ja hier Leute geben die finden es gut ;-)
> *Die Räder sind top, die neue Geometrie passt sofort perfekt, Austattung ist eh über jeden Zweifel erhaben. Schöner Lenkwinkel, passend steiler Sitzwinkel.* Es ist NUR das Dämpfersetup was Salz in der Suppe ist! Wenn mein Dämpfer endlich vernünftig läuft hab ich ein tierisch gutes Bike!!! Okay.... die Verschleierungstaktik von canyon ist auch faul.


 
Von daher finde ich es nicht gut, wenn man ihn hier míttlerweile so angeht.

Und dass der Dämpfer beim Strive auch gerne durch den Federweg rauscht, kommt auch nicht von ihm allein, liest man hier immer wieder.

Just my 2 Cents.

So, jetzt habe ich so lange für diese Antwort gebraucht (allerdings auch mit Pinkelpause), dass Toshi schon selbst darauf geantwortet hat.

Wer zu spät kommt...


----------



## Motorbasti (14. Mai 2013)

Hi,
Habe ein AM 9.0 mit dem RP 2 Dämpfer und habe auch das problem, das ich ohne große Sprünge den Dämpfer bis zum Anschlag nutze. (VOLL AUFGEPUMPT)Bin auch nicht gerade der leichteste ;-)

Verstehe ich das richtig das wenn ich mir diese Spacer einbaue ich dem durchrauschen einwenig entgegen wirke ???
Sorry aber habe null Plan !!!!

Mfg

Gesendet von meinem GT-I9300 mit Tapatalk 2


----------



## ms303 (14. Mai 2013)

Und wieder einer, dem das Set-Up nicht passt... 

Muss wohl doch was dran sein...


----------



## DerMolch (14. Mai 2013)

Nee Quatsch, alles meine pure Phantasie ;-)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Motorbasti (14. Mai 2013)

Ich möchte jetzt hier keine Kohlen ins Feuer werfen !!!!

Aber dennoch habe ich dieses Problem und weiß nicht was ich tun soll !!!

Spacer einbauen, andere Luftkammer, oder nen anderen Dämpfer ???

Mfg

Gesendet von meinem GT-I9300 mit Tapatalk 2


----------



## DerMolch (14. Mai 2013)

Motorbasti schrieb:


> Ich möchte jetzt hier keine Kohlen ins Feuer werfen !!!!
> 
> Aber dennoch habe ich dieses Problem und weiß nicht was ich tun soll !!!
> 
> ...



Du wirfst keine Kohlen ins Feuer. Was du schreibst hat Hand und Fuß!
Die Sache mit den Spacern könnte für dich interessant sein. Damit steigerst Du die Progression über die gesamte Dämpferkennlinie. Du musst allerdings darauf achten, dass Du das Spacerkit für die Dämpfer vor 2013 bekommst. Ich habe leider gerade keine Bestellnummer parat :-( Hintergrund ist, dass die alten Dämpfer 10mm Kolbendurchmesser haben, die neuen nur noch 9mm. Das Set "erkennst" Du daran, dass nur 3 Spacer enthalten sind. Diese zu tauschen ist echt einfach, dazu möchte ich Dir keine Anleitung geben, aber auf YouTube gibt es gute Tutorials dazu. Das ist supereasy und geht notfalls auf dem Trail!

Falls das nicht reicht könnte ein anderes Dämpfertune helfen. Das bekommst du über Toxoholics. Eine stärkere Druckstufenbeshimmung könnte dann das Resultat sein. Im Zweifel einfach bei de Jungs anrufen, die sind entgegen der allgemeinen Meinung recht fit und kompetent. Lass Dich dort mal über ein Setup für Dein Gewicht beraten!

Bei Fragen - her damit! Grüße, T.


----------



## Motorbasti (14. Mai 2013)

Ok danke !!! 
Werde ich machem und berichten.

Mfg

Gesendet von meinem GT-I9300 mit Tapatalk 2


----------



## DerMolch (15. Mai 2013)

Motorbasti schrieb:


> Ok danke !!!
> Werde ich machem und berichten.
> 
> Mfg
> ...



Gern geschehen! Eine sache noch: Ich weiß nicht welches AM Du hast, ergo auch nicht welche Luftkammerngröße des RP2. Es dürfen nicht alle Spacer in allen Luftkammern verwendet werden. Informier Dich bitte bevor etwas passiert. Kannst hier mal ein Foto posten oder es mit per PM senden, dann schaue ich gern mal nach.


----------



## Dice8 (15. Mai 2013)

Habe mir heute auch mal die Spacer bestellt um mehr Progression zu erhalten.


----------



## Dice8 (15. Mai 2013)

Achja, kann man die 32er Talas Evo einfach auf Float umbauen? Wenn ja, wie teuer sind die Teile bzw. welche brauche ich?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## meistereber (15. Mai 2013)

Also kann man sich das 7.0 schon auch kaufen muss es aber von toxoholics einstellen lassen? 

Geht mir beim spacer einbauen die Garantie flöten?


----------



## DerMolch (15. Mai 2013)

@Dice8:
Du kannst die Talas zu Float umbauen (lassen). Du benötigst zwei Kits, einmal 
aus der Tabelle Ersatzteile Fox 2013 die Teile Nr. 820-02-182-KIT (2013 32 FLOAT 150 Air Shaft Assy) und 820-05-057-KIT	(Air Sub-Group: 09 32 140 FLOAT Topcap Assembly). Kannst aber auch in England das hier kaufen. Dann noch diverse Öle, Fox Fluid etc...
Ich würde er lieber beim Service (Toxoholics) machen lassen, dann behältst Du die Garantie. Kostet aber bestimmt einiges mehr.

   @meistereber:
Du kannst NATÜRLICH das AL+ 7.0 (und die anderen) kaufen und musst nicht Dein Rad zu Toxoholics senden. 
Eventuell gefällt Dir das Setup ja auch, dann ist eh alles gut. Ansonsten das Spcer Kit kaufen und du verlierst nicht die Garantie. Du musst nicht ans "Eingemachte", sondern nur die Luftkammer öffnen. Dafür Luft ablassen (!!), und im Rahmen die Luftkammer einfach aufschrauben. Spacer aufklipsen, wieder zuschrauben. Kleine Tips aus der Praxis dafür: Vorm Öffnen des Dämpfers im Rad auf ctd"c" stellen, dann sackt er nicht zusammen wenn die Luft raus ist. Wenn man ihn nach der Spacermontage wieder zuschrauben will - auf ctd"d" stellen und die Zugstufe ganz zudrehen, dann kann man den Federweg schön komprimieren und es geht leichter. Easy, aber bitte vorher Anleitung lesen!!! Es gibt gute YouTube Tutorials dazu.


----------



## Dice8 (15. Mai 2013)

Danke für den Link Toshi. Ich denke der Umbau ist nicht so wild. Erstmal warte ich auf die Spacer. Wird aber wohl leider etwas dauern da Toxo 3-4 Tage als Lieferzeit angibt.


----------



## DerMolch (15. Mai 2013)

Dice8 schrieb:


> Danke für den Link Toshi. Ich denke der Umbau ist nicht so wild. Erstmal warte ich auf die Spacer. Wird aber wohl leider etwas dauern da Toxo 3-4 Tage als Lieferzeit angibt.



Gern geschehen. Ich werde es wohl beim Service machen lassen, da meine Gabelkrone eh knackt (leider auch nicht ganz selten bei den 32ern).


----------



## Dice8 (15. Mai 2013)

Meine knackt auch. Was machen die dagegen? Ist das ein Garantiefall so wie z.B. defektes CTD?


----------



## DerMolch (15. Mai 2013)

Dice8 schrieb:


> Meine knackt auch. Was machen die dagegen? Ist das ein Garantiefall so wie z.B. defektes CTD?



Neue Gabelkrone auf Garantie! Frag mal nach nem Update auf Kashima, dütfte nicht die Welt kosten ;-)

Ich hab 2008/2009 schon eine 32er Talas gefahren. In 2 Jahren 4 (!!!) Gabelkronen, kein Scherz!


----------



## kermitnbg (15. Mai 2013)

Vielen Dank 

Sind dann wohl alle Talas absenkbar?
Weil beim 9.0 steht (Beschreibung und Ausstattungsliste) auf 120 mm absenkbar. Beim 8.0 ist dagegen nichts vermerkt.

grüße


----------



## DerMolch (15. Mai 2013)

Fox Produktlinien:

*Float:* 
Reine Luftgabeln/Dämpfer, keine Absenkung
*F*OX *l*oad *o*ptimum *a*ir *t*ravel

*Talas*
Luftgabeln mit Absenkung, 32er, 34er, 36er Gabeln
*T*ravel *a*just *l*inear *a*ir *s*pring

*Van*
Stahlfederung


----------



## kermitnbg (15. Mai 2013)

Na dann... ist ja alles klar... wenns da vom 8.0 zum 9.0 gabeltechnisch "keinen" unterschied gibt  oder vermutlich keinen den ich wahrnehmen würde.


----------



## DerMolch (15. Mai 2013)

Doch, gibt es! Vergleich doch einfach selbst die Bikes auf der Canyon HP! 
Im 9.0er ist eine Talas FIT Adjust Factory, statt der Talas FIT Performance im 8.0.

Bessere Standrohrbeschichtung und Du kannst beim CTD System die Traileinstellung (T) nochmal extern über ein Drehrad in soft, medium und firm einstellen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kermitnbg (15. Mai 2013)

Gut das hatte ich gesehen... aber ich denk mir reicht das CTD in "Standard" aus... und die Beschichtung naja... 
auf meinem alten rad ist derzeit eine manitou skareb elite 100 mm lockout (Marathon Fully aus 2005) drauf... von daher werd ich sicher mit der Talas FIT Performance und ihren einstellmöglichkeiten gut bedient sein  es geht eben immer alles einen tick "besser"...


----------



## DerMolch (15. Mai 2013)

Denk ich auch


----------



## ms303 (15. Mai 2013)

Öhhhmm, das 9.0 hat doch gar keine Kashima-Beschichtung, oder irre ich mich?

Die gibt's doch nur beim 9.0 SL.

Oder hab ich da was falsch gelesen?


----------



## DerMolch (15. Mai 2013)

Stimmt! Mein Fehler! Aber ich hab die Kashima Beschichtung ab nächster Woche ;-)
Gabelkrone knackt und die muss mit den Standrohren getauscht werden (Garantie). Der Aufpreis zu Kashima kostet mich nicht viel und da die Talas eh auf Float umgebaut wird... ;-)


----------



## Dice8 (15. Mai 2013)

Was heißt "nicht viel"? 

Zum knacken habe ich gelesen das viele das "Problem" mit WD40 gelöst haben. Einfach das Rad umdrehen und bisschen WD40 an die Gabelkrone wo die Tauchrohre verpresst sind. Hat das schon jemand versucht?


----------



## DerMolch (15. Mai 2013)

Dice8 schrieb:


> Was heißt "nicht viel"?
> 
> Zum knacken habe ich gelesen das viele das "Problem" mit WD40 gelöst haben. Einfach das Rad umdrehen und bisschen WD40 an die Gabelkrone wo die Tauchrohre verpresst sind. Hat das schon jemand versucht?



Puhhh... nee, noch nicht probiert ;-)
Weiß noch nicht genau was das kostet, aber die Teile liegen n England VK ungefähr 40 oder 50 BPF auseinander. Die fallen bei dem Umbau auf Float auch nicht mehr ins Gewicht. Der ganze Spaß kostet mich 200-250, abzüglich der Sündhaft teuren Talas Einheit, die dann verkauft wird.


----------



## Tshikey (15. Mai 2013)

hallo leidgeplagte nerva-al+-biker!

wenn jemand eine 32-er talas-einheit abzugeben hat, bitte pm an mich, danke!

vorab empfehle ich aber die talas mit dünnem öl zu befüllen, dann läuft sie ähnlich geschmeidig wie eine float! 

hier gibt es infos: 
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=497885
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=393746

und bei wem die gabel absackt - auch das ist auch lösbar!
 tshikey


----------



## DerMolch (15. Mai 2013)

Ich habe nächste Woche eine sehr wenig gefahrene abzugeben. 
Hab dir eine PM gesendet.


----------



## Saintsrest (17. Mai 2013)

Ergon GA-1

Mich würde mal interessieren, wie Ihr mit diesen Ergon Griffen zurecht kommt. Ich habe ihnen jetzt fast 500 km Zeit gegeben mich an sie zu gewöhnen. Verschieden Positionen habe ich ebenfalls probiert. Ich fasse die Teile aber immer ganz außen an, da mir die "Mulde" zwischen Daumen und Zeigefinger unangenehm ist. Eigentlich sollen die Teile doch besonders komfortabel sein? 

Ich werde jetzt wieder auf die Specialized Rocca Griffe umsteigen. Die verschleißen zwar brutal schnell, aber sind für mich superkomfortabel. Fahre sie jetzt schon seit drei Jahren.

http://www.specialized.com/de/de/ftb/gripstape/grips/rocca-locking-grips


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DerMolch (17. Mai 2013)

Hmm, ich fahr die Dinger seit Jahren an jedem Rad und dind die gut.
Ich habe recht kleine Hände (Handschuhe Gr.9), vielleicht liegts daran?
Hast du mal geschaut ob sie richtig ausgerichtet sind?


----------



## Saintsrest (17. Mai 2013)

Habe doch geschrieben, dass ich verschieden Positionen ausprobiert habe. Vorgedreht, zurückgedreht, 1 cm raus und rein... Für mich sind die Teile nicht gemacht. Bin aber von den Trial- und Moto-Cross Zeiten einfach dünne Griffe gewohnt. Na ja...


----------



## DerMolch (17. Mai 2013)

Ja stimmt, hattest Du geschrieben. Dann war ich wohl zu schnell.
Dann bleibt nur andere probieren.
Hatte nicht Syntace auch solch ergonomische Griffe im Angebot?
Ansonsten gibts die Ergons auch in unterschiedlichen Durchmessern.


----------



## Butcho78 (18. Mai 2013)

Falls jemand Interesse an einem Tausch Nerve AL+ gegen Strive hat  bitte PN. Ich muss mein so gut wie ungefahrenes 2013er Strive 9.0, stealth, L abegeben und will es verkaufen (siehe Bikemarkt: http://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/article/170147-canyon-strive-2013er-grosze-l-farbe-stealth).

Allerdings will mein Bruder auch in Kürze ein AL+ kaufen. Man könnte also auch was über einen Tausch regeln. Falls jemand das AL+ loswerden will und lieber das Strive hätte einfach mal melden.

Viele Grüße


----------



## Dice8 (18. Mai 2013)

Mal eine dumme Frage zu den Spacern. Welcher ist denn der 0,8er und welcher der 0,6er? Auf den Spacer ist keinerlei Beschriftung.


----------



## Dice8 (18. Mai 2013)

Hat sich in dieser Sicht erstmal erledigt. Habe den thread bisschen durchstöbert und den Link zu Fox gefunden. 

http://service.foxracingshox.com/co...QuickTech/013CTD_FloatAirSpringSpacerProc.htm

Bei der Tabelle Blicke ich aber nicht wirklich durch. Kann ich nun den 0,8er Spacer in meinem EVO Dämpfer fahren? Haben den mit 51mm Hub. Oder darf/geht nur max der 0,6er?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Saintsrest (18. Mai 2013)

Ich habe den 0.8er im Evo Dämpfer drin. Der 0.6 war irgendwie seltsam. Weich und dann hat man 1 cm vor Federwegsende fast einen zähen Anschlag gespürt. Der 0.8 hat mir besser gefallen. Die Progression nimmt langsam zu. Fühlt sich einfach stimmiger an. Der 0.8 wird auch oft im strive verwendet. Auch wenn al+ und strive natürlich nicht zu vergleichen sind.


----------



## DerMolch (18. Mai 2013)

Ich fahre den 0.6er, liegt aber daran, dass ich 225PSI Boostvalve Druck fahre.
Mit den standrdmäßigen 175PSI sollte der 0.8er in der Tat gut passen. Ich hatte den 0.8er auch probiert, nutze den FW dann aber nicht mehr. @Dice8: Du hast doch auch die LV Luftkammer, da sollte der auch passen und bei Saintrest gehts ja auch.


----------



## Dice8 (18. Mai 2013)

Glaub schon. Canyon gibt den als "BV" beim 6.0 an. Siehe canyon hp. Werde dann den 0,8er testen. Möchte endlich mal von den 270 Psi in der Luftkammer weg. Bei den 270 Psi schlägt der Dämpfer nicht durch aber fährt sich halt nicht so komfortable. Ich denke dass ich mit dem 0,8er Spacer auch weniger Druck fahren kann, oder?


----------



## DerMolch (18. Mai 2013)

...das ist der Sinn an mehr Progression ;-)
Also JA, mehr Progression = weniger Druck fahrbar. Der Druck, bzw die nötige Progression um den Dämpfer nicht durchschlagen zu lassen baut sich ja sozusagen über die verkleinerte Luftkammer aus.

Das BV auf der Canyon Homepage steht für BoostValve, hat mit der verwendeten Luftkammer erstmal nichts zu tun ;-)


----------



## Dice8 (18. Mai 2013)

Danke für die Hilfe.


----------



## DerMolch (18. Mai 2013)

Gern!


----------



## Dice8 (18. Mai 2013)

Hab den 0,8er Spacer nun drin und 220 Psi drauf bei gut 25-30% SAG. Mal gucken ob der durchschlägt.


----------



## DerMolch (18. Mai 2013)

Viel Erfolg!
Bist du das WE in Winterberg bei den Dirtmasters? Bin mit meiner Freundin unterwegs dorthin und pennen im Bully. Bleiben bis montag..


----------



## Dice8 (18. Mai 2013)

Ne du. Bin heute um 6:00h aus Florida zurück gekommen. Wäre mir alles zu stressig. Vielleicht dreh ich morgen ne Runde im Bergischen wenn trocken bleibt.


----------



## Dice8 (18. Mai 2013)

Hab den 0,8er mit 220 Psi getestet. Beim Bunny Hop mit eher Hinterrad lastiger Landung fast am durchschlagen. Vielleicht noch so 2mm Resthub des Dämpfers übrig. Aber auf jeden fall besser als ohne Spacer. Habe nun mal 230 Psi rein gemacht und Teste das morgen mal auf nem Trail inkl. Kicker sofern es trocken bleibt. 
Wenns nicht taugt mal den 0,92er Spacer probieren oder Druck weiter erhöhen? Mit dem 0,8er und 220 Psi habe ich auch viel SAG gehabt (ca. 30%).


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Saintsrest (19. Mai 2013)

Ich fahre 13 Bar, oder ca. 190 psi bei 78 Kilo. Mit dem 0,8 habe ich im "D" Modus auf dem Trail (auch mit kleinen Sprüngen bis zu einem Meter Höhe) noch so einen cm übrig. Komplett nutze ich den Federweg bei großen Wellen bergab, welche man auf dem Hinterrad fährt. Also Wellen in die es 
dich so richtig reinstaucht. Im T-Modus bleibt mir immer so ca. ein halber cm übrig.


----------



## Dice8 (19. Mai 2013)

So, habe doch mal 220 Psi mit dem 0,8er auf der Hausrunde und am "Spielplatz" getestet. Fährt sich Super! Kein durchschlagen mehr und endlich sinnvolle Ausnutzung des Federwegs mit guter Endprogression und perfekten Ansprechverhalten. Das merkt man vor allem auf Wurzelteppiche. Hätte ich gewusst dass der Unterschied so krass ist dann hätte ich die Spacer schon viel eher bestellt!!!


----------



## Herattic (19. Mai 2013)

Welches Kit hast du dir jetzt genau bestellt? Bei Toxoholics finde ich nur das für bis 2012 und das scheint ja nicht das richtige zu sein, oder? 

Bin auch am überlegen, meinen Dämpfer umzurüsten. Mir ist ebenfalls schon aufgefallen, das sehr schnell viel Federweg freigegeben wird. Ich hatte mich schon seit Beginn darüber gewundert. Ist mir aber auch erst nach ein paar Touren aufgefallen und nicht sofort beim "Probesitzen" in Koblenz. Aber da das Nerve AL+ mein erstes Fully der "neuen Generation" ist (altes ist fast 10 Jahre alt), dachte ich das wäre "normal". Scheint aber nicht so zu sein. Ich verfolge den Thread schon seit Beginn und habe in letzter Zeit nochmal besonderes auf das Verhalten des Dämpfers geachtet und bin nun wirklich am überlegen, mir ebenfalls das Spacer Kit zu holen. Wäre super, wenn jemand nochmal den genauen Link posten könnte.

 @_Dice8_
Wieviel wiegst du? Ich wiege 73 kg und bin dann noch am überlegen, ob ich wie Toshi181 den 0,6er oder wie du und Saintsrest den 0,8er (und mit welcher PSI) dann mal probieren soll.

Saintsrest kommt mit seinen 78 kg ja mir schon sehr nahe. Vielleicht würde ich dann auch mal am Anfang mit seinen Einstellungen probieren.

Ansonsten bin ich aber, wie Toshi181 auch schon mehrfach geschrieben hat, super zufrieden mit dem Bike. Würde ich auf jeden Fall nochmal kaufen. Kleinen Wermutstropfen gibt es aber noch: Heute auf der Tour ist mir nach insgesamt erst 331km mit dem Bike die Kette gerissen. Naja, kann ja mal passieren.... Hoffe die neue hält länger als 331 km! Hat jemand zufällig noch eine Empfehlung für eine neue Kette? Hatte schonmal an die Shimano HG 94 gedacht...


----------



## Dice8 (19. Mai 2013)

Für das AL+ und die 2013er Dämpfer brauchst du die Spacer:

http://www.toxoholics.de/FOX-RACING...-CTD-9mm-Shaft--Air-Spring-Volume-Tuning.html

Ich selbst wiege fahrfertig inkl. Rücksack so an die 99kg.
Ich glaube wenn ich bei meinem Fahrergewicht den 0,6er Spacer nehmen würde müsste ich wieder mehr Luftdruck auf dem Dämpfer geben damit die Endprogression stimmt. Bei mehr Luftdruck habe ich dann aber zu wenig SAG und der Komfort ist weg. Ansonsten einfach testen!


----------



## meistereber (19. Mai 2013)

Ich hab dort angerufen und der Mitarbeiter hat mir dieses Set raus gesucht (habe ihm den kompletten Dämpfernamen genannt "Fox Float CTD Performance BV")

http://www.toxoholics.de/FOX-RACING...-CTD-9mm-Shaft--Air-Spring-Volume-Tuning.html

Bestellt hab ichs mir auch. Ist aber noch nicht angekommen.
Beim Telefonat hat er mir auch Einbau-Tipps gegeben welche den Bedienungsanleitungen im Internet entsprechen.

Edit: da war ich wohl zu langsam


----------



## Herattic (19. Mai 2013)

Danke Dice8 und meistereber für die schnelle Antwort!

Ich denke, ich werde es mir dann auch mal bestellen und rumprobieren...


----------



## Dice8 (19. Mai 2013)

Bei mir ging das mit den Spacern echt fix.
Dienstag bestellt und Geld überwiesen, Mittwoch Versandbestätigung bekommen und am Donnertsag klingelte der UPS-Mann


----------



## Dice8 (20. Mai 2013)

Toshi und Saint, mit wieviel SAG fahrt Ihr?


----------



## Saintsrest (20. Mai 2013)

Ich habe in "D" Stellung 1,4 cm Sag. Bike-Klamotten an und 1,5 Liter in der Trinkblase, Schlauch, Minitool, und Luftpumpe im Rucksack.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DerMolch (20. Mai 2013)

Ebenfalls 10-12mm... Kommt immer drauf an ob ich mit "marschgepäck" für ne Tagestour fahre, oder nur ne runde im Wald. Stelle nicht immer nach..


----------



## DerMolch (20. Mai 2013)

@Saintsrest: Du wirst auch in den anderen Stellungen den gleichen Sag fahren.
c, t und d sind ja lediglich andere Dämpfungseinstellungen. Wenn du statisch
im Stand misst, wirst du in den gleichen Sag "fallen". Auf dem Trail bei dynamischer Kolbenbewegung bleibst du halt je nach Stufe höher im FW.


----------



## Saintsrest (20. Mai 2013)

Ja Toshi. Du hast natürlich wieder Recht, auch wenn es in "T" nur noch 1,1 cm sind, da man ja die Druckstufe mit dem Hebel ändert und der Dämpfer dadurch nicht so weit eintaucht. Um jetzt den "C" Modus zu messen habe ich aber keine lust.


----------



## Dice8 (20. Mai 2013)

Danke fürs nachmessen. Ich habe ohne Rucksack auch 1,2cm SAG was ungefähr 25% entspricht. Mit voller Montur noch ein bisschen mehr. Habe überlegt ob ich mal testweise den 0,6er Spacer rein mache und mit höherem Luftdruck fahre um weniger SAG (1cm, also ca. 20%) zu bekommen. Mit dem 0,8er und mehr Luftdruck hätte ich dann nur den einen cm (20%) SAG aber würde den Federweg nicht mehr komplett nutzen wegen der zu hohen Endkompression. Oder einfach so lassen?


----------



## ms303 (20. Mai 2013)

Dice8 schrieb:


> So, habe doch mal 220 Psi mit dem 0,8er auf der Hausrunde und am "Spielplatz" getestet. Fährt sich Super! Kein durchschlagen mehr und endlich sinnvolle Ausnutzung des Federwegs mit guter Endprogression und perfekten Ansprechverhalten. Das merkt man vor allem auf Wurzelteppiche. Hätte ich gewusst dass der Unterschied so krass ist dann hätte ich die Spacer schon viel eher bestellt!!!



Warum nicht so lassen, wenn es so ist, wie oben beschrieben?

Hast halt etwas mehr als 20% SAG... Na und?

Wenn der Rest passt...


----------



## Dice8 (20. Mai 2013)

Ja schon. Aber vielleicht ist es ja mit dem 0,6er und mehr Druck noch besser.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DerMolch (20. Mai 2013)

@Saintsrest: ich werde deine Nachrichten auf die ich mich beziehe demnächst nurnoch Zitieren, da du den Inhalt stets änderst oder löscht, nachdem man dich fachlich korrigiert hat.
Lass das doch einfach, das ist unfair!

Zu dem Beitrag mit dem Hebel der Druckstufe: lies dich mal ein wie das funktioniert. Eine höhere LSC hält dich NICHT im Stand (statisch) höher im FW.
Wie soll sie das tun??



Saintsrest schrieb:


> Ja Toshi. Du hast natürlich wieder Recht, auch wenn es in "T" nur noch 1,1 cm sind, da man ja die Druckstufe mit dem Hebel ändert und der Dämpfer dadurch nicht so weit eintaucht. Um jetzt den "C" Modus zu messen habe ich aber keine lust.


----------



## ms303 (20. Mai 2013)

Dann probier's aus...

Kannst eh nur Du entscheiden, was für dich passt.

Für mich hört sich das gut an, so wie es ist.


----------



## Saintsrest (20. Mai 2013)

Wenn Dir Dir Deine Einstellung vom Gefühl her zu weich ist und Du es lieber etwas härter möchtest, dann probiere es. Ich bin mit der Einstellung so zufrieden. Fahre ca. 70 % im T Modus. Nur wenn es sehr rüttelig wird, dann nutze ich den D Modus.
  Den 0,6 fand ich nicht so gut. Hatte das Gefühl er rauscht ca. 4,5 bis 5 cm durch und hat dann auf dem letzten cm eine ganz starke Progression. Da das aber alles Geschmacksache ist, probiere ihn doch einfach aus. Das wechseln ist ja in 5 Minuten gemacht. 


 @toshi Ich weiß ja nicht, was Du jetzt wieder für ein Problem hast. Ich habe an dem Posting welches sich auf Dich bezieht nichts geändert. Vielleicht solltest Du einfach ein wenig an Deiner Einstellung, anderen vorzuschreiben was richtig oder nicht ist arbeiten. Weißt Du ich war in den 80ern einer der besten Moto-Trialer in Deutschland, bin über 20 Jahre Moto-Cross gefahren und sitze seit Anfang der 90er auf dem Bike. Seit ´96 fahre ich Fullys. Ich mag zwar nicht über das theoretische Larifari wie Du verfügen, aber mein "Popometer" ist extrem gut.


----------



## DerMolch (20. Mai 2013)

Saintsrest schrieb:


> Wenn Dir Dir Deine Einstellung vom Gefühl her zu weich ist und Du es lieber etwas härter möchtest, dann probiere es. Ich bin mit der Einstellung so zufrieden. Fahre ca. 70 % im T Modus. Nur wenn es sehr rüttelig wird, dann nutze ich den D Modus.
> Den 0,6 fand ich nicht so gut. Hatte das Gefühl er rauscht ca. 4,5 bis 5 cm durch und hat dann auf dem letzten cm eine ganz starke Progression. Da das aber alles Geschmacksache ist, probiere ihn doch einfach aus. Das wechseln ist ja in 5 Minuten gemacht.
> 
> 
> @toshi Ich weiß ja nicht, was Du jetzt wieder für ein Problem hast. Ich habe an dem Posting welches sich auf Dich bezieht nichts geändert. Vielleicht solltest Du einfach ein wenig an Deiner Einstellung, anderen vorzuschreiben was richtig oder nicht ist arbeiten. Weißt Du ich war in den 80ern einer der besten Moto-Trialer in Deutschland, bin über 20 Jahre Moto-Cross gefahren und sitze seit Anfang der 90er auf dem Bike. Seit ´96 fahre ich Fullys. Ich mag zwar nicht über das theoretische Larifari wie Du verfügen, aber mein "Popometer" ist extrem gut.




Hmm, Objektives Fachwissen über die Funktion eines Dämpfers gegen deinen subjektiven Fahreindruck, den Du erfahrungsgemäß alle 3 Wochen anders beschreibst. Ist auch egal, aber musst dich halt korrigieren lassen wenn du fachlich/sachlich daneben liegst.


----------



## Saintsrest (20. Mai 2013)

Für Toshi bin ich jetzt auch nochmal extra in den Keller gelaufen und hab den Sag im "C"-Modus gemessen. 0,8 cm. Hmm... Praxis schlägt wohl Theorie.


----------



## DerMolch (21. Mai 2013)

Saintsrest schrieb:


> Für Toshi bin ich jetzt auch nochmal extra in den Keller gelaufen und hab den Sag im "C"-Modus gemessen. 0,8 cm. Hmm... Praxis schlägt wohl Theorie.




Du kannst hier ja auch alles schreiben ohne dass es Hand und Fuß hat. Ich erinnere Dich nur daran, dass Du erst das Dämpfersetup OHNE Anpassung für perfekt gehalten hast und dieses mit Deinem "fundierten" Wissen nachgewiesen hast (kleine Hopser und so.... aber schon wieder nicht nachprüfbar, auf den Fotos ist ja ein anderes Rad als dein AL+ zu sehen). Du hast mich hier völlig angepflaumt, bist persönlich geworden und mich für meine Setupänderung (Spacer + BoostValve) für bescheuert erklärt.
3 Wochen später propagierst Du auf einmal ein Setup welches zu dem meinen passt als perfekt. Nachdem man dich auf diesen Widerspruch aufmerksam macht, revidierst Du das wieder in einem Beitrag, den DU aber dann mit der Begründung dich nicht mit Menschen wie mir abgeben zu wollen wieder löscht.

Irgendwann hast Du mal geschrieben "dass die neuen AL+ ja nicht mehr so aktiv fahrbar" wären mit dem neuen Dämpfer.
Als man darauf reagiert erwiderst Du, "man müsse die neuen Nerve AL+ halt was aktiver fahren".

Wirst in einer Tour persönlich und kannst es so gar nicht haben, wenn ich dich (stets sachlich) korrigiere. Du scheinst echt ein Problem damit zu haben, wenn man dich korrigiert. Wie soll man Dich da noch ernst nehmen? Anstatt mit Fakten überzeugen zu können, kommt solch heiße Luft wie "ich war einer der besten deutschen Trialer". Mein Vater ist Oberbrandinspektor und mein Onkel Hauptkommissar bei der Mordkomission... Ja und? Meinetwegen warst Du hier der beste und hast den längsten... who cares? Oder ist das Deine Reaktion wenn Du fachlich am Ende bist?

Du behauptest ich müsse immer recht haben... das stimmt aber nicht! Ich habe hier meine Fehler zugegeben, wie etwa dass ich über ein Interna geplaudert habe ohne das es juristisch Bestand gehabt hätte, oder dass ich die Tage bei deiner Griff-Diskussion nicht richtig Deinen Beitrag gelesen habe. Auch wenn ich hier fachlich falsch liege lasse ich mich wirklich gerne konstruktiv verbessern! Überhaupt kein Problem...

Du behauptest Dinge über einen CTD Dämpfer die einfach nicht stimmen. Die LSC, die Du über den ctd Hebel umschalten kannst KANN gar nicht den Sag anpassen. Bei deinen weitreichenden Erfahrungen hast Du bestimmt schon mal einen Dämpfer von innen gesehen. Es ist der LSC schier unmöglich, dir im STATISCHEN Betrieb mehr Sag zu verleihen. Es wird je nach Hebelposition jeweils ein anderes Ventil geöffnet durch das das Öl fließt. Im Climb Modus zwar langsamer, aber das tut dem nichts zur Sache. 

Im Dynamischen Betrieb ist das was anderes, da "schwimmt" der Dämpfer weiter oben im Federweg, da Einfederbewegungen unter 1m/s je nach Stufe stärker bedämpft werden. Wenn Du z.B. im Climb Modus bergauf fährst arbeitet der Dämpfer ja immer leicht, nur eben weiter "oben" im FW weil er auf dynamische Schläge in o.g. Geschwindigkeitsbereich langsamer reagiert.



> Wie funktioniert Fox CTD genau?
> 
> Das CTD System ist eine Voreinstellung der Low-Speed-Druckstufe. Die Einstellung der LS-Druckstufe wird dabei vom Bike-Hersteller vorgenommen, angepasst auf das jeweilige Fahrrad. Käufer, die eine Gabel später nachrüsten, müssen die Werkseinstellung von Fox akzeptieren. Diese dürfte jedoch schon auf einem optimalen Kompromiss eingestellt sein.
> 
> Der Fahrer kann die LS-Stufe über die drei oben genannten Modi auf die aktuelle Fahrsituation via Drehen an einem Hebel auf dem rechten Gabelholm einstellen. Das CTD selbst ist ein Ventil mit drei Öffnungen, durch die das Öl strömen kann. Je nach eingestelltem Modus sind zwei der drei Öffnungen blockiert. Im Climb-Modus ist zusätzlich ein Blow-Off-Ventil aktiv, welches den Ölfluss bei groben Schlägen freigibt.


Quelle

Woher weißt Du dass DEIN Hinterbau das tut?


Saintsrest schrieb:


> Mein Hinterbau fängt ungefähr bei 110 nm an zu reagieren. Für ca 30 mm Federweg braucht er ungefähr 410 nm, bei 120mm 1195 nm. Starke Progression beginnt dann bei 145mm geht dann von 1600nm auf 2000nm bei 149mm.


----------



## Saintsrest (21. Mai 2013)

Auf jeden Fall is e Furz kä Frikadell. (Altes Pfälzer Sprichwort)

@ Toschi Nochmal: "D" 1,4, "T" 1,1", "C" 0,8. Ob Low Speed hin oder her. Es ist nun mal so. Ob fundiert oder nicht. Warum weiß ich nicht. Habe ich ja im Gegenteil zu Dir nie behauptet. Kannst Dir ja mal Gedanken machen, warum Sich der Sag in den Stellungen unterscheidet und Deine fundierten Erkenntnisse hier posten. 




  Ich finde das Original Set-Up des Dämpfers immer noch super. Das Teil fährt sich sehr smooth. Mein Problem ist, dass er bei starken Kompressionen, oder höheren "Hoppsern" (E Hobbser is uff pälzisch e Sprung) durchschlägt. Was der Dämpfer bestimmt nicht so toll verkraftet. Wäre das duchschlagen nicht, würde ich mit dem originalen Set-Up fahren. finde es super-sahnig. Ich weiß, das für Toshi meine Beschreibung mit Wörtern wie "Hoppser" und "sahnig" nicht gefällt. Bin aber kein Ingieneur und fahre lieber, als mich mit Theorie zu beschäftigen. Ich denke der Rest des Forums wird aber mit so Wörtern zurechtkommen.


----------



## DerMolch (21. Mai 2013)

Saintsrest schrieb:


> Auf jeden Fall is e Furz kä Frikadell. (Altes Pfälzer Sprichwort)
> 
> @ Toschi Nochmal: "D" 1,4, "T" 1,1", "C" 0,8. Ob Low Speed hin oder her. Es ist nun mal so. Ob fundiert oder nicht. Warum weiß ich nicht. Habe ich ja im Gegenteil zu Dir nie behauptet. Kannst Dir ja mal Gedanken machen, warum Sich der Sag in den Stellungen unterscheidet und Deine fundierten Erkenntnisse hier posten.
> 
> ...




Wieso sollte ich mit den Wörtern nicht zurecht kommen? Sahnig ist auf jeden Fall ein super Wort um das Ansprechen eines Dämpfers zu beschreiben. Herzlich subjektiv, aber jeder weiß was gemeint ist (keine Ironie!!). 
Ich hab mich nicht darüber echauffiert, dass Du das Wort "Hopser, Hobbser, o.ä." verwendet hast, sondern mich darüber gewundert, dass "Hopser machen können" für dich die Funktion eines Dämpfers bestätigt.
Was ich damit meine ist, dass ich mit meinem 4X Hardtail, meinem BigBike und meinen anderen Rädern auch Hopser machen kann - ob der Dämpfer funktioniert (wenn vorhanden) oder nicht...
Im Übrigen bin ich absolut kein Theoretiker, ich setze mich wenn es Probleme in der Praxis gibt mit der Theorie auseinander, um zu verstehen und  eine Lösung zu finden. Prinzipiell ist es mir erstmal egal wie etwas funktioniert - solange es dies auch tut ;-)

Das mit dem unterschiedlichen Sag kann ich mir nicht erklären wenn, wie Fox beschreibt, das CTD nur eine jeweils andere LowSpeed Druckstufeneinstellung bewirkt.
Ich kanns auch gerade nicht gegentesten, da meine Gabel beim Service zum Umbau auf "Float" ist. Müsste gegen Ende der Woche wieder da sein. Werde, wenn ich sie abhole auch mal nach deiner Sag-Problematik fragen.


----------



## DerMolch (21. Mai 2013)

Micha382 schrieb:


> Lest doch mal den Bericht von Fabien Barel was er mit dem DÃ¤mpfer gemacht hat. Alle sagen doch dass der DÃ¤mpfer vom Strive nur durchschlÃ¤gt, so auch du Toshi, aber ich kann das von meinem DÃ¤mpfer absolut nicht behaupten, der funktioniert 1a und nutzt den Federweg nahezu komplett ohne durchzuschlagen.
> Was eine Ãberlegung wert ist, sind die Fox Volumenspacer fÃ¼r mehr Progression im Endbereich, aber das bleibt jedem selbst Ã¼berlassen. Wenn sich nun ein Fahrer mit 100kg auf mein Rad setzt, sieht das vielleicht auch wieder ganz anders aus, aber das muss nicht heiÃen dass das Ding generell nicht funktioniert und so ist das denke ich auch beim AL+.





Micha382 schrieb:


> @toshi
> Warum heuerst du eigentlich nicht bei Canyon an wo du doch alles besser weiÃt und du die Behauptung in den Raum gestellt hast dass der DÃ¤mpfer beim Strive und auch beim AL+ schon bei einer Kleinigkeit durchschlagen?
> Du hast auch schon ganz viele Internas von Canyon mitbekommen so wie du damit um dich wirfst - Respekt.
> 
> ...




Lieber     @Micha382, auf Deine "nette" Art hier das Strive mit der ach-so-guten Kinematik anzupreisen und mich fÃ¼r einen Idioten abzustempeln der wilde Behauptungen in den Raum stellt, gibts eine nette Info fÃ¼r Dich:



> Die zwei wichtigsten Neuerungen: Auch Canyon setzt im Enduro-Bereich in Zukunft auf 27,5â³ LaufrÃ¤der â auf den Fotos kÃ¶nnt ihr auch einen vermutlich neuen Laufradsatz von Team-Sponsor Mavic sehen. Das, was man vom Rahmen sehen kann, sieht dem bekannten Canyon Nerve 29er relativ Ã¤hnlich und ist die zweite wichtige Neuerung. Canyon verabschiedet sich offensichtlich von der komplexen, *nicht optimal abgestimmten Kinematik des aktuellen Team-Bikes âStriveâ, die besondere Anpassungen am DÃ¤mpfer erfordert.* Nicht zu sehen sind jedoch DÃ¤mpfer und Umlenkung â beides wird durch einen StoffÃ¼berzug abgedeckt, wie sie sonst vor allem in der Automobilindustrie verwendet wird. FÃ¼r gewÃ¶hnlich gibt sich die Bike-Industrie hier freizÃ¼giger und prÃ¤sentiert Neuheiten und Prototypen meist ungeschminkt. Was mag sich bei Canyon unter der Abdeckung verbergen? Am unteren Ende ist ein Zug zu erkennen, am oberen Ende ein Teil einer Wippe.


Quelle fÃ¼r Micha382

Ãberleg Dir nun selbst wieso du keine Probleme mit dem DÃ¤mpfer, bzw der Hinterbauabstimmung hast..


----------



## Cubeamsrider (21. Mai 2013)

Toshi181 schrieb:


> Das mit dem unterschiedlichen Sag kann ich mir nicht erklären wenn, wie Fox beschreibt, das CTD nur eine jeweils andere LowSpeed Druckstufeneinstellung bewirkt.
> Ich kanns auch gerade nicht gegentesten, da meine Gabel beim Service zum Umbau auf "Float" ist. Müsste gegen Ende der Woche wieder da sein. Werde, wenn ich sie abhole auch mal nach deiner Sag-Problematik fragen.


 
Man muß dann doch mehr Kraft zum Einfedern aufwenden, egal ob statisch oder dynamisch. Zudem wirkt das CTD/ProPedal nur im Low Speed Compression Bereich.
Deswegen soll man den Sag auch im "Offenen Modus" einstellen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DerMolch (21. Mai 2013)

Cubeamsrider schrieb:


> Man muß dann doch mehr Kraft zum Einfedern aufwenden, egal ob statisch oder dynamisch. Zudem wirkt das CTD/ProPedal nur im Low Speed Compression Bereich.
> Deswegen soll man den Sag auch im "Offenen Modus" einstellen.



Hallo Cubeamsrider!
Wie gesagt, ich lasse mich gerne berichtigen wenn ich völlig falsch liege.
Bisher ging ich davon aus, dass es egal ist in welcher Stufe ich den Sag einstelle. 

Ich schrieb ja, dass das CTD nur im LSC Bereich wirkt.
Wenn ich mir die Funktionsweise einer herkömmlichen LSC anschaue, wie zB in der Mission Contol Dämpfung, verstelle ich ja nur eine Nadel welche eine Bohrung je nach Einstellung mehr oder weniger freigibt. Demnach ist es doch unerheblich in welcher LSC Einstellung ich den Sag einstelle, wenn ich statisch auf dem Rad sitze/stehe. Mehr Kraft brauche ich nicht zwangsweise.
Ich nehme als Beispiel eine Badewanne - egal wie groß der Auslass ist, das Wasser wird komplett durchfließen wenn ich genug warte. 
So ist es auch bei der LSC.
Sehe ich das falsch? Müsste mal eine Zeichnung des CTD Systems sehen, dann könnte man sagen ob es da grundsätzliche Unterschiede zur regulären LSC gibt, ausser dass eben keine Nadel eine Bohrung verschließt, sondern 3 unterschiedliche Ventile freigegeben werden.
Kleiner LSC Durchfluss heißt das das Öl langsamer hindurchgedrückt wird (darum sackt das Federelement dann ja nicht mehr bei langsamer dynamischer Lastumkehr ab), aber es WIRD  durchgedrückt - es gibt ja keine Volumenbegrenzung dabei.

Was Gino Schlifske dazu Schreibt könnt ihr hier nachlesen.
Es geht doch um eine Entkopplung von Dämpfung und Federung. 
Mit der Federhärte wird der Sag eingestellt, mit der Dämpfung (LSC, HSC, Rebound) nur die Geschwindigkeit des Ein- oder Ausfederns. 
Wahrscheinlich braut Fox in den CTD Dämpfern wieder ein neues Süppchen - zugegeben, weniger Sag im Climb Mode macht durchaus Sinn zum Bergauffahren.


----------



## Micha382 (21. Mai 2013)

Toshi181 schrieb:


> Lieber     @Micha382, auf Deine "nette" Art hier das Strive mit der ach-so-guten Kinematik anzupreisen und mich fÃ¼r einen Idioten abzustempeln der wilde Behauptungen in den Raum stellt, gibts eine nette Info fÃ¼r Dich:
> 
> Quelle fÃ¼r Micha382
> 
> Ãberleg Dir nun selbst wieso du keine Probleme mit dem DÃ¤mpfer, bzw der Hinterbauabstimmung hast..



Da du das Strive ja selbst fÃ¤hrst weiÃt du ja ganz sicher wovon du sprichst ð


----------



## DerMolch (21. Mai 2013)

Micha382 schrieb:


> Da du das Strive ja selbst fÃ¤hrst weiÃt du ja ganz sicher wovon du sprichst ð



...da fÃ¤llt ihm nix mehr ein


----------



## Micha382 (21. Mai 2013)

WÃ¼rde mir schon, aber zu dir fÃ¤llt mir nichts mehr ein...
Fahr das 2013 Modell und dann reden wir noch mal drÃ¼ber - Moment du schaust ja in die Glaskugel und weiÃt sÃ¤mtliche Internas von Canyon ð


----------



## DerMolch (21. Mai 2013)

Micha382 schrieb:


> WÃ¼rde mir schon, aber zu dir fÃ¤llt mir nichts mehr ein...
> Fahr das 2013 Modell und dann reden wir noch mal drÃ¼ber - Moment du schaust ja in die Glaskugel und weiÃt sÃ¤mtliche Internas von Canyon ð



Jaja, und nahezu jeder Strive Fahrer beschwert sich Ã¼ber den Hinterbau, Fachzeitschriften erwÃ¤hnen es, Canyon selbst entwickelt was neues weil es, wie im Link vorhin beschrieben, nicht gut funktioniert.
Nur das Strive von Micha382 funktioniert.
Merkste was? Nee, gell? 
Hey, ich tu deinem Fahrrad nix, keine Sorge! Lass deine dÃ¤mlichen Unterstellungen, ich wÃ¼sste sÃ¤mtliche Internas von Canyon. Bleib bei der Wahrheit.


----------



## Micha382 (21. Mai 2013)

Toshi181 schrieb:


> Jaja, und nahezu jeder Strive Fahrer beschwert sich über den Hinterbau, Fachzeitschriften erwähnen es, Canyon selbst entwickelt was neues weil es, wie im Link vorhin beschrieben, nicht gut funktioniert.
> Nur das Strive von Micha382 funktioniert.
> Merkste was? Nee, gell?
> Hey, ich tu deinem Fahrrad nix, keine Sorge! Lass deine dämlichen Unterstellungen, ich wüsste sämtliche Internas von Canyon. Bleib bei der Wahrheit.



Zu dir fällt mir echt nichts mehr ein, aber anscheinend hast du die Weisheit mit Löffeln gefressen.
Du kannst mir es Glauben oder so ignorant wie ich dich hier kennen gelernt habe oder auch nicht, aber mein Dämpfer/Hinterbau funktioniert und der vieler anderer hier auch, nur du behauptest dass er es nicht tut oder tun kann, da du es ja sicherlich schon selbst gefahren bist und es deshalb beurteilen kannst.
Und ich habe nicht behauptet dass ich die relevanten Gespräche bei Canyon mitbekommen habe wo der Dämpfer angeblich aufwändig umgebaut wurde, das warst du und letzenendes war es lediglich der Spacer, aber schon ok ich hab's verstanden und du weißt anscheinend alles besser.
Um hier einen Schlussstrich drunter zu machen, dein Ego zu befriedigen und dass ich meine Ruhe habe, du hast recht, mein Dämpfer schlägt immer durch und deswegen geh ich jetzt heulen und fahr kein Strive mehr...


----------



## DerMolch (21. Mai 2013)

Nur ICH behaupte es. Stimmt... wieder ne Unterstellung. Lies doch die Beiträge auch durch die Du zitierst. Im übrigen steht in hinter dem Link den ich vorhin gepostet habe auch, dass die Dämpfer aufwändig angepasst wurden. 

Schlimm wenn Leute so reagieren wenn sie unrecht haben. Immer erst um sich schlagen und dann polemisch werden.

Ich habe bestimmt nicht die Weisheit mit Löffeln gefressen. Habe sogar cubeamsrider darum gebeten mich zu korrigieren, wenn ich mit der Funktionsweise des CTD falsch lag.


----------



## tomson6666 (21. Mai 2013)

Sag mal Toshi,woher weißt Du eigentlich soviel über die Funktionsweise der verschiedenen Dämpfersysteme ? Hast Du Dir alles angelesen oder selbst rumprobiert (also Dämpfer aufgemacht und alles angesehen). Oder hast Du Beruflich mit der Fahrradtechnik zu tun.
Ist eine ernst gemeinte Frage!

Gruß Tomson


----------



## DerMolch (21. Mai 2013)

Hallo Tomson,

Du, ich weiß gar nicht soviel darüber. Ich denke dass ich ein relativ gutes Grundwissen über die Funktion eines Dämpfers habe, aber auch nichts spezielles. Wenn Du mich fragst wie ein DHX 5 Air oder Double Barrel aufgebaut ist muss ich passen.
Die Dinge die ich hier beschrieben habe sind glaube ich wirklich nicht tiefgreifend.

Ich habe bei Gabeln etwas mehr Erfahrung bei den Rock Shox Modellen, aber die sind meiner Meinung nach sehr simple aufgebaut. An meinen Rock Shox Gabeln mache ich nahezu alles selbst. 
Ich habe mit einem Freund schon den Vivid aus meinem ehemaligen BigBike umgeshimmt und gehe regelmäßig mit jemandem Klettern, der aus beruflichen Gründen täglich Fox Produkte auseinandernimmt ;-)
Ansonsten ist mein Wissen darüber eher aus Problemlösungen entstanden - wenn etwas nicht funktioniert versuche ich rauszufinden wieso. 
Und natürlich schaue ich mir an wie etwas funktioniert das ich in der Hand habe (Mal eine Mission Control hier, mal ne Talas Einheit da). 
Der Rest ist technisches Verständnis. Berufskrankheit ;-)

Beruflich bin ich Anwendungsingenieur für Drehmomentmesstechnik und generell Sondermessungen rund um Getriebe, Antriebswellen etc. bei einer großen Wälzlagerfirma angestellt. Habe mit Fahrrädern beruflich nichts zu tun, aber mit technischen Zeichnungen und täglich mit Problemlösungen für diverse Messkonzepte.

Hoffe das klingt jetzt nicht wieder überheblich...

Grüße, Thorsten


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Toni ES5 (22. Mai 2013)

also mein 2012 Strive funktioniert perfekt, mein Bruder mit dem 2013 Strive ist auch hochzufrieden.
Strive Fahrer die ich am Gardasee, oder anderswo in den Alpen getroffen habe waren auch immer sehr zufrieden.
Meiner meinung ein perfektes Enduro, hat der Barel in Riva alles mit in Grund und Boden gefahren und bei den Damen hat es den 2 Platz
gemacht


----------



## Vogelsberger (22. Mai 2013)

Einen Dämpfer mit Druckstufe stellt man immer in der Offenen Position ein.
Genauso wie eine Gabel.

Versucht doch mal eine Lyrik MiCoDH mit zugedrehten Druckstufen einzsutellen,das geht schief.
Genauso bei einem vivid Air oder Monarch Plus.

Daher den CTD immer auf D, habe ich Samstag bei meinem Kumpel an seinem neuen Slide auch so gemacht,paßt.

So und an die Strive Streithähne, ich hatte das Strive meiner damaligen Freundin, bin mir ihr gefahren,sah es nur wippen, die Tour stand sie nicht durch,es fehlte Kraft.
Dann fuhr ich es, mir fehlte auch plötzlich die Kraft,was mit meinem 301 160iger alles prima ging,war plötzlich ein Krampf.
Dann laß ich das man die 30% regel beim Strive vergessen soll und einfach mal um 1 cm sag einstellt, gesagt getan,komfortabel blieb es aber das Wippen verschwand.
Daher war das Strive für mich bisher immer nur nett anzusehen, aber nicht der einfachste Hinterbau, um nicht zu sagen, Fanes,301 Mk8 160mm sind eben doch ausgereifter.

So nun mal Frage von mir.
Sind die Canyon Gewichte auf der HP in S-Rahmen und ohne Pedale oder der M Rahmen ohne Pedale?
Überlege mein 15,1kg Fanes gegen ein 6.0er AL+ zu tauschen und die minderwertigeren AL+ Parts zu verkaufen und die vom Fanes dran zu bauen.
Die 15,1kg sind mir auf Touren a bissl fiel.
Habe zwar die Option es auf um 14,5kg zu bringen aber ein Al+ wird "billiger" und vermutlich leichter, wenn auch nicht so ein "scheixx egal" Bike.
Wobei ein AL29 7 natürlich noch leichter wäre aber ich bin halt kein 29er Fan


----------



## Saintsrest (22. Mai 2013)

In der aktuellen "Mountain Bike" geben sie das Gewicht für das 7.0 in M mit 13,3 Kilo an. Rahmen 2.980 Gramm.


----------



## Vogelsberger (22. Mai 2013)

Sorry,meinte das 6er,habs korrigiert.

Das 6er langt,da ich eine X0 trail,Reverb und X0/X9 Kombi habe.

Ob ich nun Fox Performance oder Evo Parts habe ist recht egal denke ich.

Aber rein rechnerisch....13,6 +500g Reverb,plus 2-400 Pedale, ist man auch bei 14,5 kg,das schaffe ich dann doch mit nochetwas aufwand bei dem Enduro


----------



## Saintsrest (22. Mai 2013)

Mein 6.0 wiegt nach kleineren Umbauten 13,1 Kilo inkl. Pedale in "L".

SLX-Kurbel mit Alu-Kettenblättern
XT-Kassette
Synchros FL 1.5 Vorbau und Lenker
Selle Italia SLR
Conti Light Schläuche. (Die funktionieren mit Protection/Snake Skin usw.-Reifen ohne Probleme. Fahre ich schon sehr lange)


----------



## marc9999 (22. Mai 2013)

Geiles Teil!! Bald hoffentlich auch meins


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dice8 (23. Mai 2013)

Saintsrest schrieb:


> Mein 6.0 wiegt nach kleineren Umbauten 13,1 Kilo inkl. Pedale in "L".
> 
> SLX-Kurbel mit Alu-Kettenblättern
> XT-Kassette
> ...



Fährst du mit dem AL+ nur CC?
Frage nur wegen der fehlende Variostütze und Klickies


----------



## Herattic (23. Mai 2013)

Beim AL+ 6.0 gibts doch von Werk keine Variostütze.
Und was spricht gegen die Klickies? Die hab ich bei mir auch dran...


----------



## Cubeamsrider (23. Mai 2013)

Gibt sogar DH-Fahrer, die mit Klickies fahren und sehr gut.


----------



## Dice8 (23. Mai 2013)

Herattic schrieb:


> Beim AL+ 6.0 gibts doch von Werk keine Variostütze.



Kann man aber günstig nachrüsten.


----------



## Dice8 (23. Mai 2013)

Cubeamsrider schrieb:


> Gibt sogar DH-Fahrer, die mit Klickies fahren und sehr gut.



Ja, ich weiß. Im Gelände habe ich schlechte Erfahrung mit Klickies gemacht und fahre seit dem Flats und will auch garnicht mehr zurück. Meine Klickies habe ich nicht verkauft da die für CC bzw. Kilometer treten gut zu gebrauchen sind.


----------



## DerMolch (23. Mai 2013)

Ja menno, ich fahre auch Klicks. Aber eigentlich fahre ich ja auch nur bergauf - bergab schiebe ich lieber!

Nerve Al+ 7.0

Änderung zum Original:
Dämpfersetup
Gabelumbau auf Float (Kashima)
Laufräder Hope Pro II mit Mavic 321
SQ Lab Sattel


----------



## Saintsrest (23. Mai 2013)

Dice8 schrieb:


> Fährst du mit dem AL+ nur CC?
> Frage nur wegen der fehlende Variostütze und Klickies



Wie Du siehst, "triale" ich sogar mit Klickies. Ich mag keine "Pin-Abdrücke" am Schienbein  

Sattelhöhe verstelle ich ganz selten. Bin aber am überlegen mir eine Reverb Stealth zu kaufen.


----------



## DerMolch (23. Mai 2013)

Saintsrest schrieb:


> Wie Du siehst, "triale" ich sogar mit Klickies. Ich mag keine "Pin-Abdrücke" am Schienbein
> 
> Sattelhöhe verstelle ich ganz selten. Bin aber am überlegen mir eine Reverb Stealth zu kaufen.



Hattest Du zur Zeit als einer der besten deutschen Motorradtrialer auch Klickies am Mopped? (ernst gemeint)

Und wieso verstellst Du deine Sattelstütze nicht beim Abfahren? Auf den teilweise rechtsteilen Trails in der Pfalz ist das doch echt von Vorteil, wenn man aktiv auf dem Rad fährt und auch mal die ein oder andere Steinstufe mitnimmt.


----------



## Saintsrest (23. Mai 2013)

Nö, aber Stiefel an.

Die Sattelstütze stört mich bei Abfahrten nicht. Verstelle sie eigentlich fast nur an kickern.


----------



## Vogelsberger (23. Mai 2013)

@toshi
Wieso so recht feine Naben und dann diese Felgen...ok,die 21mm Innen evtl aber sonst sind die eher für schwere Leute gedacht oder sagen wir mal Heavy Duty.

Wieso keine Track Mack Evo ? Oder Spank 35?

Was wog den dein Hobel im Serientrimm,oder aktuell? Aktuell kann man 2-300g dank der Feglen abziehen, hatte mal einen XT/321 LRS,der war so um 2,5kg...ohne was,deine Hopes könnten ihn gerade so auf 2,3 kg bringen,aber leicht ist anders.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DerMolch (23. Mai 2013)

Vogelsberger schrieb:


> @toshi
> Wieso so recht feine Naben und dann diese Felgen...ok,die 21mm Innen evtl aber sonst sind die eher fÃ¼r schwere Leute gedacht oder sagen wir mal Heavy Duty.
> 
> Wieso keine Track Mack Evo ? Oder Spank 35?
> ...



Ich wollte auch erst andere haben, ich habe diese Felgen jedoch saugÃ¼nstig und absolut neu von einem Freund bekommen (quasi Kasten Bier und so... ;-)
Mir war es wichtig, Felgen und Speichen zu fahren die ich selbst in jedem kleinen Dorf irgendwo in den Alpen als Ersatz bekommen kann. Den Originalteilen habe ich nicht wirklich getraut - zurecht - der FreilaufkÃ¶rper sieht nach 150km schon so aus wie bei anderen Herstellern nach 2000km.
Zwischen der EN321 und der Track Mack Evo z.B.  liegen pro Felge 20 Gramm! Die nehme ich gern in Kauf, wenn ich dafÃ¼r eine "alle Welts"- Felge habe die ich gÃ¼nstig Ã¼berall bekomme. Die Spank Spike Evo wiegt pro Felge 70 Gramm weniger, das ist natÃ¼rlich ein Wort. Die kostet aber leider 70â¬ und man bekommt es nahezu nur online..

Die 550 Gramm schwere Mavic EN321 bekommt man fÃ¼r 30â¬ und ist stabil. Passt soweit fÃ¼r mich!

Hab das Rad nicht gewogen. Wird mit Pedalen so um die 14 Kilo sein, grob geschÃ¤tzt.


----------



## crazy-to-bike (23. Mai 2013)

Hi,

will mir evtl. das AM+ 9.0 kaufen. Da das mein erstes AM wird, und ich eher straffere Fahrwerke gewohnt bin (und auch mag), wird mich das "Dämpferproblem" wohl massiv ereilen 
Mache zwar eigentlich alles am Bike selbst (hab auch schon komplett aus Einzelkomponenten aufgebaut), aber keinen Dämpfer-/Gabelservice.

Ich vermute, dass ich den Dämpfer dann zum Einbau des hier vorgeschlagenen 0.8er Spacers an Toxoholic einschicken muss, oder?
Wie lange geht das denn erfahrungsgemäß und was kostet das, wenn man's machen lässt?


----------



## DerMolch (23. Mai 2013)

crazy-to-bike schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> will mir evtl. das AM+ 9.0 kaufen. Da das mein erstes AM wird, und ich eher straffere Fahrwerke gewohnt bin (und auch mag), wird mich das "Dämpferproblem" wohl massiv ereilen
> Mache zwar eigentlich alles am Bike selbst (hab auch schon komplett aus Einzelkomponenten aufgebaut), aber keinen Dämpfer-/Gabelservice.
> ...



Die Spacer kosten ca 50 und du kannst den Wechsel sogar auf dem Trail machen wenn es sein muss!
Du musst nicht an die Dämpfung sondern nur an die Luftkammer!
Anleitung!


----------



## Vogelsberger (24. Mai 2013)

50?!?!?!?!
Für 20-30 Cent Produktionskosten, ja das nenn ich mal Marge.


----------



## Dice8 (24. Mai 2013)

Vogelsberger schrieb:


> 50?!?!?!?!
> Für 20-30 Cent Produktionskosten, ja das nenn ich mal Marge.



Definitiv! Wer eine Drehbank hat kann sich die Dinger selbst drehen.
Ich liefer auch gerne die Abmessungen


----------



## DerMolch (24. Mai 2013)

Die Preise sind gnadenlos hoch fÃ¼r ein paar Spacer , aber dass die HK bei 20-30cent liegen glaube ich nicht. Wir arbeiten hier teilweise mit Teilen Ã¤hnlicher Bauform aus diesem Polyoxymethylen (POM) nur in 500mm GrÃ¶Ãe - da sind schnell 5000â¬ VK fÃ¤llig (Material, Drehen, ein wenig FrÃ¤sen, Marge).

Lass die 6 Spacer im HK zusammen 5-7â¬ kosten. Aber was meint Ihr wie hoch die Marge auf z.B. einem X0 Schaltwerk ist?!


----------



## crazy-to-bike (24. Mai 2013)

Toshi181 schrieb:


> Die Preise sind gnadenlos hoch fÃ¼r ein paar Spacer , aber dass die HK bei 20-30cent liegen glaube ich nicht. Wir arbeiten hier teilweise mit Teilen Ã¤hnlicher Bauform aus diesem Polyoxymethylen (POM) nur in 500mm GrÃ¶Ãe - da sind schnell 5000â¬ VK fÃ¤llig (Material, Drehen, ein wenig FrÃ¤sen, Marge).
> 
> Lass die 6 Spacer im HK zusammen 5-7â¬ kosten. Aber was meint Ihr wie hoch die Marge auf z.B. einem X0 Schaltwerk ist?!



ja, das gilt aber fÃ¼r die gesamte Bikebranche. Die Preise fÃ¼r die oberen Ausstattungsklassen sind absolut Ã¼berzogen, egal fÃ¼r welches Bauteil.
Vor gar nicht all zu langer Zeit war ein Bike fÃ¼r 3000 Euro "Top of the Pop", mehr ging fast nicht. Heute ist das allenfalls der Einstieg fÃ¼r Bikes mit den oberen Komponentengruppen, Preise jenseits der 5000 Euro schon fast Standard, zumindest bei Carbon.
Klar haben die Hersteller Entwicklungs- und Materialkosten. Die hat ein Autohersteller aber auch, und da steckt heutzutage selbst in einem Kleinwagen ein vielfaches an Technik wie in einem Bike. Und fÃ¼r die Preise mancher Bike-Hersteller bekommt man sehr gut ausgestattete Kleinwagen - auch wenn der Vergleich hinkt, weil ich mit dem Kleinwagen keinen SpaÃ auf dem Trail haben kann 

Was den Materialwert angeht, so ist beim Kleinwagen vermutlich der Metallschrottpreis schon ein vielfaches des Materialwerts des gesamten Bikes.


----------



## DerMolch (24. Mai 2013)

crazy-to-bike schrieb:


> ja, das gilt aber für die gesamte Bikebranche. Die Preise für die oberen Ausstattungsklassen sind absolut überzogen, egal für welches Bauteil.
> Vor gar nicht all zu langer Zeit war ein Bike für 3000 Euro "Top of the Pop", mehr ging fast nicht. Heute ist das allenfalls der Einstieg für Bikes mit den oberen Komponentengruppen, Preise jenseits der 5000 Euro schon fast Standard, zumindest bei Carbon.
> Klar haben die Hersteller Entwicklungs- und Materialkosten. Die hat ein Autohersteller aber auch, und da steckt heutzutage selbst in einem Kleinwagen ein vielfaches an Technik wie in einem Bike. Und für die Preise mancher Bike-Hersteller bekommt man sehr gut ausgestattete Kleinwagen - auch wenn der Vergleich hinkt, weil ich mit dem Kleinwagen keinen Spaß auf dem Trail haben kann
> 
> Was den Materialwert angeht, so ist beim Kleinwagen vermutlich der Metallschrottpreis schon ein vielfaches des Materialwerts des gesamten Bikes.



Eben  Darum schrieb ich ja auch: 





			
				Toshi181 schrieb:
			
		

> Aber was meint Ihr wie hoch die Marge auf* z.B*. einem X0 Schaltwerk ist?!


----------



## Dice8 (24. Mai 2013)

Trostdem lohnt sich die Investition der 53,20 â¬ (inkl. Versand) fÃ¼r die Spacer


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DerMolch (24. Mai 2013)

Dice8 schrieb:


> Trostdem lohnt sich die Investition der 53,20  (inkl. Versand) für die Spacer



Jep! Allerdings!
Aber ganz ehrlich? Die sollten genauso im Lieferumfang eines Fox Float Dämpfers sein wie unterschiedliche Bottom Out Anschlagpuffer beim RS Vivid (sogar OEM). Mir ist diese Fox- Politik nicht klar.


----------



## crazy-to-bike (24. Mai 2013)

Auch wenn das ein Canyon Thread ist:
Bei Wahl zwischen
http://www.canyon.com/mountainbikes/bike.html?b=3042

und
http://www.bmc-racing.com/de-de/bikes/2012/mountainbike/trail_series/trailfox/tf01/xo.html

Welches würdet ihr da nehmen und warum?


----------



## Drahtesel_ (24. Mai 2013)

Was kostet das BMC?


----------



## crazy-to-bike (24. Mai 2013)

Drahtesel_ schrieb:


> Was kostet das BMC?



3900 Euro (Preis 2012 war 5599 Euro)


----------



## Drahtesel_ (24. Mai 2013)

Ok das Canyon AL+ 9.0 SL wäre presilich zwar auch noch drin aber scheinst auf SRAM aus zu sein?

Canyon hat ein etwas flacheren Lenkwinkel als das BMC. Ich denke bei den Parts wirst du mit keinem von den beiden schlecht liegen! Vom Gewicht her dürfte das BMC noch etwas leichter sein.

Preis / Leistung würde mir das Canyon eher zu sagen. Aber so oder so ist es ein Haufen Geld.

Würde versuchen beiden Probe zu fahren, evtl ist das BMC eher deins.


----------



## crazy-to-bike (24. Mai 2013)

Drahtesel_ schrieb:


> Ok das Canyon AL+ 9.0 SL wäre presilich zwar auch noch drin aber scheinst auf SRAM aus zu sein?
> 
> Canyon hat ein etwas flacheren Lenkwinkel als das BMC. Ich denke bei den Parts wirst du mit keinem von den beiden schlecht liegen! Vom Gewicht her dürfte das BMC noch etwas leichter sein.
> 
> ...



Das AL+ 9.0 SL ist in S ausverkauft. Drum bliebe nur das "normale" 9.0. Eigentlich ist's mir Schnuppe ob Shimano oder Sram, wobei mir die 3-fach Abstufung 22-33-44 bei Sram besser gegällt wie die 24-32-42 bei Shimano (hat einfach noch mehr Bandbreite)

Das BMC ist defininiv leichter, sollte so um die max. 12 kg liegen (sehr leichter Carbonrahmen für ein AM).
Geo passt bei beiden. Beim BMC muss man vermutlich eher nichts am Dämpfersetup ändern, das dürfte out of the box passen.

Was mir am Canyon besser gefällt ist die Zug-/Leitungsführung und die Farbe (light white - orange).
Was am BMC besser ist, ist ganz klar das geringere Gewicht, und da keine Stealth, die Möglichkeit, die Reverb leicht ab- und anzumontieren. Für viele Strecken brauche ich die eh nicht.

Gibt's noch andere Meinungen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## crazy-to-bike (24. Mai 2013)

Was ist eigentlich mit diesen Problemen:
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showpost.php?p=9890728&postcount=24

Wenn ich das so lese, und dass sich das über mehrere Jahre lt. Thread zieht, kommt bei mir die Erinnerung hoch, dass mein Nerve 5 Anno 2002 genau schon dasselbe Problem hatte.
Irgendwie scheint Canyon das in 10 Jahren nicht in den Griff bekommen zu haben  - klar, man soll ja jedes Jahr das neue Modell kaufen 

Das würde irgendwie ganz klar gegen ein Canyon Fully sprechen, oder


----------



## Dice8 (24. Mai 2013)

Schau dir mal die Strebe vom aktuellen Nerve AL+ an. Diese sind komplett anders. Diese "Schwachstelle" mit der Schweißnaht auf der rechten Seite gibt es nicht mehr. Die Zeit wird zeigen ob die neue Strebenkostruktion Risse bekommt  Ich bin aber optimistisch.


----------



## crazy-to-bike (24. Mai 2013)

Dice8 schrieb:


> Schau dir mal die Strebe vom aktuellen Nerve AL+ an. Diese sind komplett anders. Diese "Schwachstelle" mit der Schweißnaht auf der rechten Seite gibt es nicht mehr. Die Zeit wird zeigen ob die neue Strebenkostruktion Risse bekommt  Ich bin aber optimistisch.



Nun ja, du sagst es - die Zeit muss das erst noch zeigen. Und wenn sich etwas vom 2002 bis 2012 zieht, ohne dass es nennenswert dauerhaft abgestellt wurde, weiß ich nicht, wie optimistisch man da sein soll oder kann


----------



## DerMolch (24. Mai 2013)

Hab eben mal KURZ geschaut.

Die Komponenten sind bei beiden super, aber:

Canyon: CTD Federelemente aus der aktuellen Serie.
BMC: alte Serie ohne CTD und bei der Gabel nur RL, also keine einstellbare Druckstufe!


----------



## crazy-to-bike (24. Mai 2013)

Toshi181 schrieb:


> Hab eben mal KURZ geschaut.
> 
> Die Komponenten sind bei beiden super, aber:
> 
> ...



Klar, das BMC ist ja auch das 2012er 

Habe auch schon von Problemen mit dem CTD gehört. Und ob das CTD jetzt gegenüber einem sauber abgestimmten nicht CTD-Fahrwerk einen wirklichen Vorteil bringt


----------



## DerMolch (24. Mai 2013)

Stimmt 

Ich glaube das die CTD Probleme nur bei den Evolution, nicht bei den Performance Gabeln auftauchen.

Ansonsten geb ich dir auch gern recht - ein sauber abgestimmter Rahmen braucht hinzen kein CTD.


----------



## crazy-to-bike (24. Mai 2013)

Sagt man, ich halte ja nicht so viel von den versenkbaren Sattelstützen.
1. sau schwer
2. anfällig für Ausfälle (zumindest 100% mehr als ne normale Stütze ) - und ich hab auf Alpencross keine Lust auf 5 Tage Kinderfahrrad 

Also muss das Ding raus.
Hat das schon mal jemand gemacht? Geht wahrscheinlich nur durch abtrennen der Leitung von der Stütze, oder?

Das ist echt ein massiver Nachteil dieser Stealth. Sieht zwar sauber aus und man kann bei abgesenkter Stütze nicht mit der unweigerlich sich bildenden Schlaufe hängen bleiben, aber An- und Abbau ist nur schwer möglich.


----------



## DerMolch (24. Mai 2013)

Watt?? Lass das ding drin, die paar gramm mehr lohnen sich bei jeder Abfahrt ;-)


----------



## crazy-to-bike (24. Mai 2013)

Toshi181 schrieb:


> Watt?? Lass das ding drin, die paar gramm mehr lohnen sich bei jeder Abfahrt ;-)





crazy-to-bike schrieb:


> und ich hab auf Alpencross keine Lust auf 5 Tage Kinderfahrrad



sagt doch eigentlich alles. Wenn der Fahrstuhl am ersten Tag des Alpencross defekt geht, macht die ganze Woche echt keinen Spaß mehr 

Und auf jeder Abfahrt lohnen... ich weiß nicht...
1. kann man mit dem Sattel zwischen dem Beinen das Bike wunderbar zirkeln
2. gibt's auf fast jeder Abfahrt auch Tretpassagen. Und ich trete, sofern das mit 44:11 noch geht 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Wenn ich da jedes Mal hin und her schalten muss und warten, bis das Ding wieder in Position ist, ist die Passage schon vorbei

und zu "den paar Gramm" will ich gar nicht erst was sagen: sind zu ner vernünftigen normalen Stütze 400 g, grenzt also schon an n halbes Kilogramm. Wenn ich das an anderer Stelle einsparen will, muss ich z.B. bei Laufrädern weit über 1000 Euro ausgeben.

Bislang weigere ich mich fast immer, den Sattel runter zu machen, und das hat nichts mit "dauert zu lange" oder "muss man extra absteigen" zu tun, sondern damit, dass was vertrautes zwischen den Beinen (am S....ck) fehlt 
Immer, wenn ich den Sattel mal runter gemacht hab, hab ich mich 10 mal unsicherer auf dem Bike gefühlt, und wenn ich mir anschaue, wo und wie die - garantiert ohne Sattelabsenkung - beim CC runterbrettern, ist das mit dem Fahrstuhl nur ne Modeerscheinung - und noch was technisches, bewegliches, sauteures, was (leichter als was starres) kaputt gehen kann.


----------



## Tshikey (24. Mai 2013)

.. ein 150mm-bike hat halt eine andere geo wie eine cc-feile u. man fährt i.d.r. andere strecken damit.

wenn du ohne sattel zwischen den beinen unsicher bist, könnte das an einem zu schwachen oberkörper oder
schlechtem gleichgewichtssinn liegen - beides lässt sich trainieren.

wenn die reverb unterwegs - z.b. wegen einem problem in der remote - nicht mehr hoch fährt, gibt es ein 
ventil ganz oben (sattel etc. runter) mit dem man die stütze manuell wieder hoch fahren kann. andere probleme, 
wie herausgedrückte dichtringe am trennkolben, kommen vom "auf den sattel hüpfen/fallen lassen", das darf man 
bei ner reverb halt nicht!!!!! (selber schuld wer's macht!) dann gibt es auch keine probleme.

vielleicht noch etwas zum bmc, kenne das tf01 mit xt, das ist schon ein tolles bike, kommt real bedeutend
besser als auf bildern u. fährt sich fast schon wie ein enduro, der hinterbau wirkt also nach etwas mehr 
federweg, der lenkwinkel ist flach genug für guten geradeauslauf u. ist dennoch wendig, vor allem ist der 
rahmen sehr stabil.  bei uns fahren 2 mit xt, eines mit xtr, einer von den jungs bringt 110 fahrfertig auf die 
waage u. keinerlei probleme, einfach ein perfektes bike!

persönlich würde ich das ältere fox-fahrwerk den aktuellen ctd-modellen vorziehen, sehe da i-wie keinerlei vorteile,
bin allerdings auch erst 2 x solche bikes probe-gefahren u. fand es einfach nur nervig.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DerMolch (24. Mai 2013)

Die 400 Gramm schleppe ich wirklich gern den Berg mit hoch, und wieso müsste ich dann jetzt woanders Gewicht sparen? Ist doch ein AllMountain Rad mit dem ich gerne lange (oder sportliche) Touren fahre. 
Vor jeder Abfahrt / jedem Anstieg anhalten und Sattel runter / hoch war gestern ;-)


----------



## crazy-to-bike (24. Mai 2013)

Tshikey schrieb:


> andere probleme,
> wie herausgedrückte dichtringe am trennkolben, kommen vom "auf den sattel hüpfen/fallen lassen", das darf man
> bei ner reverb halt nicht!!!!! (selber schuld wer's macht!) dann gibt es auch keine probleme.


wer macht denn so was  - egal ob mit oder ohne Reverb tun mir da die E... weh 
Aber wenn mann einen Trail fährt, hüpft man ja schon mal leicht auf dem Sattel auf und ab - ok, beim Hardtail mehr 



Tshikey schrieb:


> vielleicht noch etwas zum bmc, kenne das tf01 mit xt, das ist schon ein tolles bike, kommt real bedeutend
> besser als auf bildern u. fährt sich fast schon wie ein enduro, der hinterbau wirkt also nach etwas mehr
> federweg, der lenkwinkel ist flach genug für guten geradeauslauf u. ist dennoch wendig, vor allem ist der
> rahmen sehr stabil.  bei uns fahren 2 mit xt, eines mit xtr, einer von den jungs bringt 110 fahrfertig auf die
> ...



nun, leider hatte der Händler das nicht live da, ich kenne es also nur aus Tests und von Bildern, weiß aber, aus langer Erfahrung, dass die Geo-Eckdaten für mich passen würden.
Wie siehst du denn den direkten Vergleich zum AL+? Welches geht mehr in Richtung Enduro bzw. welches ist vielseitiger (von Marathon/Tour bis AM)?

CTD pro / contra ist so ne Sache. Ich glaub auch nicht, dass man das dringend braucht. V.a. denke ich, dass man es kaum verstellen wird, weil man ja jedesmal die Hand runter an die Gabel und Dämpfer nehmen muss. Die Plattform an meinem RP23 schalte ich deswegen in max. 1 von 50 Fällen aus, wenn überhaupt.


----------



## crazy-to-bike (24. Mai 2013)

Toshi181 schrieb:


> Die 400 Gramm schleppe ich wirklich gern den Berg mit hoch, und wieso müsste ich dann jetzt woanders Gewicht sparen? Ist doch ein AllMountain Rad mit dem ich gerne lange (oder sportliche) Touren fahre.
> Vor jeder Abfahrt / jedem Anstieg anhalten und Sattel runter / hoch war gestern ;-)



eben, sportlich, und da will ich nicht unnötig Gewicht rumfahren, sondern möglichst guten Vortrieb. Ja ich weiß, dann muss ich ein Hardtail oder max. Marathon-Fully kaufen. Aber das habe ich und brauche was, womit Wurzeln, wenn sie denn mal vorkommen, glatter gebügelt werden. Ich werde aber nicht wie - deinen Bildern nach zu urteilen - du zum Enduristen und Bikeparkfahrer, sondern bleibe Marathonfahrer, der gerne auch auf die Uhr schaut 

und: Sattel runter stell ich eben nicht, auf nem Kinderrad fehlt mir der Vortrieb


----------



## DerMolch (24. Mai 2013)

Klar, ist ja auch völlig legitim 
Ich finds halt saupraktisch mit der Reverb.

Aber bitte nicht sagen, mit abgesenkter Stütze wärs ein Kinderfahrrad.
Ausserdem denke ich dass ich die strecken die ich mit abgesenkter stütze fahren muss, mit hoher stütze langsamer wäre (weil nicht im Sitzen und dafür agiler)

;-)


----------



## Tshikey (24. Mai 2013)

jep, beim normalen fahren passiert das (auf sattel fallen) ja auch nur, wenn i-wie was schief läuft, oder, sattel abgesenkt
nach sprung, dann ist die reverb aber unten u. es passiert den dichtungen auch nichts.

ich habe meine stütze noch rel. neu in der garage "gelyncht", habe eigentlich nur nach canyon-anleitung meinen dämpfer 
eingestellt, siehe:

[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EL0Ekgeba24"]Fahrwerkabstimmung  Workshop fÃ¼r Canyon Bikes und andere MTBs - YouTube[/nomedia]  (min. 4:50 - mit reverb !!!)

einen direkten vergleich zum nerve al+ habe ich leider nicht, fahre selbst noch das nerve-am aus 2011.

im letzten jahr bin ich bestimmt über 2000 km zusammen mit dem etwas schwereren kollegen auf dem bmc
unterwegs gewesen u. kann sagen, die räder schenken sich i-wie nicht viel, könnte nur vom fahrverhalten 
her keine großartigen unterschiede feststellen, beide hinterbauten wippen leicht mit, als fahrer merkt 
man das nach einiger zeit gar nicht mehr, laufen auch bergab auf trails oder schnellen schotter-passagen 
absolut spurtreu, meine elixir quietscht bei nässe bedeutend mehr als seine xt mit ice-tec, gewichtsmäßig 
liegen sie auch recht nahe beieinander, meines derzeit 13,8 kg, das bmc 13,9 - beide fahrfertig, also mit 
pedale, satteltasche / rahmentasche mit werkzeug u. pumpe, tacho, flaschenhalter, neo-guard..... 

meiner einschätzung nach hällt der bmc-carbonrahmen im extremfall mehr aus als der coladosen-canyonrahmen,
habe das trailfox schon 2x beim "nosedive" bzw. überschlag gesehen u. da ist von oberflächlichen 
lackkratzern mal abgesehen absolut keine macke dran, ich habe schon ne kleine delle in der kettenstrebe...

tja, sind aber halt auch 1000 ökken unterschied....


----------



## crazy-to-bike (24. Mai 2013)

Toshi181 schrieb:


> Aber bitte nicht sagen, mit abgesenkter Stütze wärs ein Kinderfahrrad.
> ;-)



fühlt sich beim treten aber so an, wenn man auf dem abgesenkten Sattel sitzend tritt - ok, man kann auch Wiegetritt fahren, ich bin aber mehr der "im Sattel"-Fahrer  - da krieg ich viel mehr Druck auf's Pedal


----------



## crazy-to-bike (24. Mai 2013)

Tshikey schrieb:


> gewichtsmäßig
> liegen sie auch recht nahe beieinander, meines derzeit 13,8 kg, das bmc 13,9 - beide fahrfertig, also mit
> pedale, satteltasche / rahmentasche mit werkzeug u. pumpe, tacho, flaschenhalter, neo-guard.....


das sind dann aber die Alu-Varianten des Trailfox, denn hier im Forum hat mir ein TF01 XT Fahrer berichtet, 12,0 kg, und das ist auch das was die Mountainbike angibt. und knapp 2 kg sollten mit Werkzeug, Pumpe & co keine drauf kommen, es sei denn, man schleppt den ganzen Werkstattwagen mit 


Tshikey schrieb:


> meiner einschätzung nach hällt der bmc-carbonrahmen im extremfall mehr aus als der coladosen-canyonrahmen,
> habe das trailfox schon 2x beim "nosedive" bzw. überschlag gesehen u. da ist von oberflächlichen
> lackkratzern mal abgesehen absolut keine macke dran, ich habe schon ne kleine delle in der kettenstrebe...
> 
> tja, sind aber halt auch 1000 ökken unterschied....


hm, also doch Carbon-BMCs? Aber 13,9 kg mag ich da echt nicht glauben...

Das Canyon AL+ 9.0 sollte fahrfertig (halt ohne Werkzeug etc.) 13,0 kg rum sein, das BMC TF01 mit X0 so um 12 kg.


----------



## DerMolch (24. Mai 2013)

crazy-to-bike schrieb:


> fühlt sich beim treten aber so an, wenn man auf dem abgesenkten Sattel tritt - ok, man kann auch Wiegetritt fahren, ich bin aber mehr der "im Sattel"-Fahrer  - da krieg ich viel mehr Druck auf's Pedal



Ist echt witzig wie man mit einem Rad zwei verschiedene Fahrerprofile glücklich macht. 
Auf der einen Seite immer mit Druck auf dem Pedal und voll auf Vortrieb. Auf der anderen Seite gerne auf technischen Trail bergab mit Sprüngen, eher Enduro light.
Ich glaube das macht ein gutes AllMountain Bike aus


----------



## crazy-to-bike (24. Mai 2013)

Toshi181 schrieb:


> Ist echt witzig wie man mit einem Rad zwei verschiedene Fahrerprofile glücklich macht.
> Auf der einen Seite immer mit Druck auf dem Pedal und voll auf Vortrieb. Auf der anderen Seite gerne auf technischen Trail bergab mit Sprüngen, eher Enduro light.
> Ich glaube das macht ein gutes AllMountain Bike aus



nun, sicher werde ich mit einem 150er AM nicht so sehr auf Vortrieb und die Stoppuhr aus sein wie auf dem CC-Fully, aber ich will damit schon auch nicht das Gefühl haben (müssen), dass ich nur ins Fahrwerk trete. Ob das in der Praxis mit einem 150er wie behauptet wird tatsächloch geht, muss sich für mich erst noch zeigen
(eine Testfahrt reicht da nicht aus, da man damit keine große Geländetour, die man mit dem anderen Bike auswendig kennt, machen kann)
Wenn man Tests gauben darf / soll, könnte da das TF noch etwas mehr Bandbreite in Richtung Marathon besitzen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Tshikey (24. Mai 2013)

Toshi181 schrieb:


> Ist echt witzig wie man mit einem Rad zwei verschiedene Fahrerprofile glücklich macht.
> Auf der einen Seite immer mit Druck auf dem Pedal und voll auf Vortrieb. Auf der anderen Seite gerne auf technischen Trail bergab mit Sprüngen, eher Enduro light.
> Ich glaube das macht ein gutes AllMountain Bike aus



+1 



und noch was zum bmc:
.. jo, der kollege hat auch schön geschaut als ich ihm das bild vom wiegen geschickt habe!

das bmc ist allerdings nicht mehr so original, ist rahmengröße "L",  tubeless mit x-kings (756 u. 798 gr), ergon-griffen, reverb, 
fiziik-gelsattel, cb-pedale, in der satteltasche mind. ein allien-tool, ne co2-pumpe, evtl. ersatzschlauch.. (?)

original hatte ich es nie in den fingern, kann also zu den ang. 12kg nichts sagen....

u. sorry für o.t. - höre jetzt auch wieder auf hier was zu "schweizern"! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 bye..


----------



## crazy-to-bike (24. Mai 2013)

Tshikey schrieb:


> das bmc ist allerdings nicht mehr so original, ist rahmengröße "L",  tubeless mit x-kings (756 u. 798 gr), ergon-griffen, reverb,
> fiziik-gelsattel, cb-pedale, in der satteltasche mind. ein allien-tool, ne co2-pumpe, evtl. ersatzschlauch.. (?)
> 
> u. sorry für o.t. - höre jetzt auch wieder auf hier was zu "schweizern"!
> ...


hm, ob da knapp 2 kg zusammen kommen können? Wobei, wenn ich mir die Gewichte soweit mir bekannt aus den Einzelkomponenten des original TF01 X0 addiere, kommt das mit 12 kg wohl schon hin.

Da das hier aber in der Tat OT ist, kannst du, wenn du noch was dazu sagen kannst, auch hier posten.


----------



## Braunbaer (24. Mai 2013)

Tshikey schrieb:


> wenn die reverb unterwegs - z.b. wegen einem problem in der remote - nicht mehr hoch fährt, gibt es ein
> ventil ganz oben (sattel etc. runter) mit dem man die stütze manuell wieder hoch fahren kann.



Vielleicht wenn Luft in der Leitung ist. Aber wenn die Luft aufgrund defekter Dichtung aus der Stütze entweicht, dann fährt die Reverb nicht mehr aus. Das ist bei 2 von 2 Reverb-Stützen in unserem Haushalt passiert. Wird zwar auf Gewährleistung repariert, aber in den Alpen stehst Du da.




Tshikey schrieb:


> meiner einschätzung nach hällt der bmc-carbonrahmen im extremfall mehr aus als der coladosen-canyonrahmen,



Das BMC TF01 hält eine ganze Menge aus, wie Tobias Woggon hier im Bikepark zeigt:

Ich fand die Rahmengrößen beim BMC aber komisch. L war mir zu groß und M zu klein. Und man konnte die Sattelstütze nicht komplett versenken, Reverb ist also Pflicht. Das 2013er hat obendrein einen deutlich steileren Lenkwinkel bekommen als das 2012er Modell (2013: 68 Grad, 2012: 66 Grad, Quelle: Bikebravo-Test)

Beide Räder (AL+ und TF01) bin ich gefahren, sind halt beides All-Mountains und fahren sich recht gleich. Das TF01 hat einen VPP-Hinterbau, das AL+ ist ein klassischer 4-Gelenker. Am besten probefahren  Gute Räder sind beide.



crazy-to-bike schrieb:


> Was ist eigentlich mit diesen Problemen:
> http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showpost.php?p=9890728&postcount=24
> ...
> Irgendwie scheint Canyon das in 10 Jahren nicht in den Griff bekommen zu haben ...
> ...



Bei dem Thema Sitzstreben hat sich Canyon nicht gerade mit Ruhm bekleckert. Mein Ersatzstütze im XC hält zwar, fragt sich, wie lange. Konstruktiv hat sich an den Ersatzstreben nichts geändert, CANYON investiert wohl lieber in Enduro-Teams und neue Strives... 

Das AL+ (im Gegensatz zum 2013er AL) hat dank der X12-Achse aber eine neue Konstruktion der Sitzstrebe. Das bekannte Problem wird hier wohl so nicht mehr auftreten. Ob ein Rahmen auf Dauer gut hält, weiß man naturgemäß erst nach ein paar Jahren...


----------



## crazy-to-bike (24. Mai 2013)

Braunbaer schrieb:


> Vielleicht wenn Luft in der Leitung ist. Aber wenn die Luft aufgrund defekter Dichtung aus der Stütze entweicht, dann fährt die Reverb nicht mehr aus. Das ist bei 2 von 2 Reverb-Stützen in unserem Haushalt passiert. Wird zwar auf Gewährleistung repariert, aber in den Alpen stehst Du da.



genau meine Befürchtung - und da in Prinzip fast alle Telestützen im Bike-Test durchgefallen sind (aber trotzdem "sehr gut" und "überragend" bekommen - das müsste ein "mangelhaft" geben) ist so ein anfälliges Teil wenn's auf Zuverlässigkeit der Funktion ankommt und nicht nur ein bisschen Bikeparkgehüpfe mit dem Auto am Ende des Downhills (soll jetzt nicht abwertend sein) ist, ein absolutes nogo am Bike. Also weg mit dem unnötigen Spielzeug.




Braunbaer schrieb:


> Das BMC TF01 hält eine ganze Menge aus, wie Tobias Woggon hier im Bikepark zeigt:


ich denke zunächst mal halten beide, auch das AL+ viel aus. Die Frage ist eher Crash bzw. harter Felskontakt.



Braunbaer schrieb:


> Ich fand die Rahmengrößen beim BMC aber komisch. L war mir zu groß und M zu klein. Und man konnte die Sattelstütze nicht komplett versenken, Reverb ist also Pflicht.


 sehe ich anders, aus obigen Gründen. En Stück geht der Sattel ja sicher runter. Komplett kann ich ihn auch bei der Reverb nicht versenken, sondern halt die 125mm, die "vorgesehen" sind 



Braunbaer schrieb:


> Das 2013er hat obendrein einen deutlich steileren Lenkwinkel bekommen als das 2012er Modell (2013: 68 Grad, 2012: 66 Grad, Quelle: Bikebravo-Test)


also da weiß die Quelle mehr oder anderes als die BMC Seite:
2012:
http://www.bmc-racing.com/de-de/bikes/2012/mountainbike/trail_series/trailfox/tf01/xo.html
2013:
http://www.bmc-racing.com/de-de/bikes/mountainbike/allmountain/trailfox/tf01/xtr.html

--> identisch. Muss auch so sein, da Rahmen unverändert.



Braunbaer schrieb:


> Gute Räder sind beide.
> 
> Bei dem Thema Sitzstreben hat sich Canyon nicht gerade mit Ruhm bekleckert. Mein Ersatzstütze im XC hält zwar, fragt sich, wie lange. Konstruktiv hat sich an den Ersatzstreben nichts geändert, CANYON investiert wohl lieber in Enduro-Teams und neue Strives...


das befürchte ich halt auch, dass sich das Bruchspiel wiederholt. Dafür sind mir dann 3000 Euro doch auch zu viel.



Braunbaer schrieb:


> Das AL+ (im Gegensatz zum 2013er AL) hat dank der X12-Achse aber eine neue Konstruktion der Sitzstrebe. Das bekannte Problem wird hier wohl so nicht mehr auftreten. Ob ein Rahmen auf Dauer gut hält, weiß man naturgemäß erst nach ein paar Jahren...



ja, aber die Vita in dem Punkt verheißt nichts gutes. Denn zwischen meinem Nerve 5 von 2002 und denen von 2011/2012 gibt es definiitiv konstruktive Änderungen.
Vielleicht sollte Canyon auch einfach die Schweißer wechseln


----------



## Braunbaer (24. Mai 2013)

crazy-to-bike schrieb:


> also da weiß die Quelle mehr oder anderes als die BMC Seite:
> 2012:
> http://www.bmc-racing.com/de-de/bikes/2012/mountainbike/trail_series/trailfox/tf01/xo.html
> 2013:
> ...



Die Quelle... und das Datenblatt dazu. Und noch was  So langsam wird das hier aber ziemlich off-topic


----------



## crazy-to-bike (24. Mai 2013)

Braunbaer schrieb:


> Die Quelle... und das Datenblatt dazu. Und noch was  So langsam wird das hier aber ziemlich off-topic



Die haben vielleicht ungenau gemessen oder die Brille beim Lesen der Geometrieangaben nicht aufgehabt 
Der Fahrbericht bezieht sich auf das 2011er. 2012 und 2013 sind identisch.

Und ja, es ist OT, also hier geht's lang


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dj_holgie (24. Mai 2013)

crazy-to-bike schrieb:


> eben, sportlich, und da will ich nicht unnötig Gewicht rumfahren, sondern möglichst guten Vortrieb. Ja ich weiß, dann muss ich ein Hardtail oder max. Marathon-Fully kaufen. Aber das habe ich und brauche was, womit Wurzeln, wenn sie denn mal vorkommen, glatter gebügelt werden. Ich werde aber nicht wie - deinen Bildern nach zu urteilen - du zum Enduristen und Bikeparkfahrer, sondern bleibe Marathonfahrer, der gerne auch auf die Uhr schaut
> 
> und: Sattel runter stell ich eben nicht, auf nem Kinderrad fehlt mir der Vortrieb



Also ich fahr am Nerve CF auch mit Teleskop Stütze Marathons. Was solls? Ich will Spaß haben und nicht die letzte Sekunde rausholen. Die Relation zu "unnötiges Gewicht und maximalen Vortrieb" stimmt so auch nicht ganz, ist ja keine rotierende Maße, also Gewicht an LRS Reifen fällt sicherlich mehr ins Gewicht. So richtig brauchen tu ich sie nicht bei Marathons, weil gesprungen wird ja eher weniger, wenns richtig steil runter geht ist schon praktisch und Aufsteigen bei technischen Uphills ist auch einfacher. Aber wenn sie nicht schon am Bike dabei wär hätte ich sie mir auch nicht extra gekauft.. Ist sicherlich echt anfällig, in den Alpen auf jeden Fall noch ne Ersatzstütze mitnehmen und fertig..


----------



## crazy-to-bike (24. Mai 2013)

dj_holgie schrieb:


> Also ich fahr am Nerve CF auch mit Teleskop Stütze Marathons. Was solls? Ich will Spaß haben und nicht die letzte Sekunde rausholen.


nun, wenn das AL+ damit auch nur < 11 kg auf die Waage bringen würde wie das CF, dann würde ich sie vielleicht auch fahren.



dj_holgie schrieb:


> Die Relation zu "unnötiges Gewicht und maximalen Vortrieb" stimmt so auch nicht ganz, ist ja keine rotierende Maße, also Gewicht an LRS Reifen fällt sicherlich mehr ins Gewicht.


klar ist die rotierende Masse entscheidender, aber es ist trotzdem - aus meiner Sicht - unnötiges Mehrgewicht, weil nur ein gehyptes "must have" 



dj_holgie schrieb:


> So richtig brauchen tu ich sie nicht bei Marathons, weil gesprungen wird ja eher weniger



eben  - gebraucht wird's nicht



dj_holgie schrieb:


> wenns richtig steil runter geht ist schon praktisch und Aufsteigen bei technischen Uphills ist auch einfacher.



 Also der Sattel ist egal in welcher Stellung eh unter mir (oder hab ich da was verpasst ), also kann ich über dem immer gleich gut oder schlecht aufstehen. Edit: Ach so, aufsteigen. Ja gut, hoch das Bein halt 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






dj_holgie schrieb:


> Aber wenn sie nicht schon am Bike dabei wär hätte ich sie mir auch nicht extra gekauft.. Ist sicherlich echt anfällig, in den Alpen auf jeden Fall noch ne Ersatzstütze mitnehmen und fertig..



Ersatzstütze mitschleppen, wo man im Rucksack um jedes Gramm feilscht? Nö, Reverb vorher abmontieren und gut


----------



## dj_holgie (24. Mai 2013)

crazy-to-bike schrieb:


> Ersatzstütze mitschleppen, wo man im Rucksack um jedes Gramm feilscht? Nö, Reverb vorher abmontieren und gut



Hab jetzt im Reisegepäck gemeint, so dass wenigstens nicht der komplette Urlaub futsch ist. Auf der Tour würde ich auch keine Ersatz Stütze mitnehmen.

Im Prinzip muss mich mit dem Ding erst noch mehr fahren um wirklich sagen zu können ob die Vorteile oder Nachteile überwiegen. Klar ist halt auch das man wieder ein Teil mehr hat wo man jährlich ein Öl Wechsel machen darf..


----------



## crazy-to-bike (24. Mai 2013)

dj_holgie schrieb:


> Hab jetzt im Reisegepäck gemeint, so dass wenigstens nicht der komplette Urlaub futsch ist. Auf der Tour würde ich auch keine Ersatz Stütze mitnehmen.



ah so, ok, ich meinte eher Alpencross, bei dem man alles im Rucksack hat. Da muss man sich auf die Technik verlassen können, und ne Teleskopstütze gehört für mich nicht zu den Sorglosprodukten.


----------



## DerMolch (24. Mai 2013)

Ganz ehrlich? Beim Alpencross könnte ich auch eventuell auf eine Teleskopstütze verzichten. Viele hm am Stück hoch oder runter und generell wenig Risikobereitschaft.

Auf Hometrails mit mal 100hm hoch und wieder runter usw mag ich die Reverb nicht missen wollen.


----------



## crazy-to-bike (25. Mai 2013)

Toshi181 schrieb:


> Ganz ehrlich? Beim Alpencross könnte ich auch eventuell auf eine Teleskopstütze verzichten. Viele hm am Stück hoch oder runter und generell wenig Risikobereitschaft.



meine Risikobereitschaft ist immer sehr gering


----------



## Trail Surfer (26. Mai 2013)

Hallo zusammen,

ist jemand unter euch AL+ Fahrern dabei, der einen der MK II Reifen abgeben würde? Zustand am liebsten "ungefahren vom Neurad", kurz gefahren wäre aber auch noch iO. 

--> PN bitte mit Preisvorstellung und gerne mit Gewichtsangabe  

Danke im Voraus 

Grüße


----------



## Dice8 (28. Mai 2013)

Nochmal zurück zum Dämpferthema. Meine Erfahrungen zum Dämpfer mit dem 0,8er Spacer und 230 PSI hatte ich ja schon geschrieben. Konnte heute (der Sonne sei Danke) endlich mal das Setup mit 240 PSI und 0,6er Spacer testen. SAG habe ich fast genau 1 cm, also 20%. Beim Bunny Hopp kein durchschlagen! Bei kleineren Kickern (ca. 50cm) auch kein durchschlagen mit ca. noch einen knappen cm Resthub am Dämpfer. Wie sich das Setup auf einem Trail bewährt muss ich noch testen. Bin aber Guter Dinge. Mit dem 0,6er Spacer ist der Dämpfer gesamt etwas weicher mit noch immer guter Endprogression. Ich werde weiter berichten.


----------



## meistereber (28. Mai 2013)

Ich hab mir den 0,8er eingebaut. 170 PSI und kein Durchschlagen mehr bei 60cm Sprüngen. So gehört sichs!


----------



## motivio (29. Mai 2013)

Hat jemand eine Fox 34 Float 160 CTD Adjust Fit Federgabel im AL+ schon mal probiert?
Ist etwas steifer als die 32er.
Leider aber 17mm höher in der Einbaulänge, was den Winkel des Bikes wohl verändert.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DerMolch (30. Mai 2013)

Und das Mehr an Steifigkeit merkt man?


----------



## dj_holgie (30. Mai 2013)

Toshi181 schrieb:


> Und das Mehr an Steifigkeit merkt man?



Bei sehr verblocktem Gelände wohl auf jeden Fall. (ohne sie gefahen zu sein)


----------



## Butcho78 (30. Mai 2013)

Darf ich mal fragen wie ihr den Einsatzbereich eures AL+ beschreiben würdet? Touren bis ?km? Welche Art von Trails? Drops, Jumps?


----------



## DerMolch (30. Mai 2013)

dj_holgie schrieb:


> Bei sehr verblocktem Gelände wohl auf jeden Fall. (ohne sie gefahen zu sein)




...wenns denn hilft!
Meine Meinung ist, das ab einem bestimmten Steifigkeitswert und Einsatzzweck einer Gabel eine weitere Erhöhung eben dieser Steifigkeit zu vernachlässigen ist. Denke ein Allmountain mit 32er Gabel und bösem QR15 sollte in den meisten Fällen reichen.
Nicht falsch verstehen, Steifigkeit ist mir auch wichtig, aber ab nem bestimmten Wert reichts doch.
Die meisten die ich bisher kennenlernen durfte die mangelnde Steifigkeit bemerkten, waren dann auf dem Track die Bremsen ;-)


----------



## DerMolch (30. Mai 2013)

Butcho78 schrieb:


> Darf ich mal fragen wie ihr den Einsatzbereich eures AL+ beschreiben würdet? Touren bis ?km? Welche Art von Trails? Drops, Jumps?



Also ich glaube fast das so ein AL+ (bzw ein AllMountain allgemein) nahezu das beste für Touren ist. Federweg, Gewicht und Geometrie sind so ausgewogen, dass es einfach passt.
Waren gerade 60km und diverser hm auf Tour. Mit dabei ein paar Anstiege mit je ca 300hm und ordentlich verblockte Trails bergab wie bergauf.
Drops bin ich jetzt auf den Trails nur bis Höhen von ca 60-100cm gesprungen. Würde aber auch im Bikepark (Wobei das Rad ja kein Parkbike ist und meines einen solchen wohl auch bie sehen wird) mit guten Gewissen und passender Landung 2m springen. Darüber hätte ich Angst. Bei Jumps kommts dann auf die Landung an, so hirnrissige Stumpfe Sprünge würd ich damit jetzt nicht machen, aber auf dem Trail zieh ich auch mal ab. Wenn ich mit dem 4X Hardtail auch ml nen 4-6m Table/Double springe, würde ich das auch mit dem AL+ machen.


----------



## Dice8 (30. Mai 2013)

Wollte euch noch eben mein Schlussfazit zu den Spacern mitteilen. Der 0,6er flog heute raus und der 0,8er ist wieder drin. Gerade beim schnellen durchfahren von Anliegern ging der Dämpfer mit dem 0,6er arg in die Knie. Mit dem 0,8er ist alles stimmiger und es sind Reserven vorhanden.


----------



## DerMolch (30. Mai 2013)

Hey M...,

danke für das Feedback. Ich fahre weiter den 0.6er, aber ich habe ja auch 225PSI im BV. 
Lass mal Bocken gehen!


----------



## Dice8 (30. Mai 2013)

Waren heute in Willingen! Bald wieder!


----------



## DerMolch (31. Mai 2013)

Dice8 schrieb:


> Waren heute in Willingen! Bald wieder!



Meine Freundin und ich überlegen noch: Entweder Samstag Winterberg mit schweren Geräten, oder Samstag/Sonntag Ruhrpottcross mit den AMs. Soll super sein - 2 Tage von Duisburg nach Dortmund, zwei Etappen mit zusammen 130km und 3000hm. Singletrailanteil 80-90%


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Vogelsberger (4. Juni 2013)

Hat man mit den CTD Evo Gabel und Dämpfer irgendwelche Probleme zu befürchten oder kann man da blind zugreifen?


Wie sind den die Erfahrungen in Sachen Sensibilität mit der CTD Talas oder ist die eher holzig?
150mm Revelation kenne ich,Bos Deville 160,Lyrik Solo Air,Lyrik 2 Step, Fox Talas 36,Fox Float 140.


Ich habe etwas bammel meinem Fanes wirklich den Laufpass zu geben,
Vivid Air und Lyric RC2DH sind hauptsächlich der Grund.
Bügeleisen halt, aber 14,9kg und "nochmal" 4-Stellige Summen rein um an die 13,9kg zu kommen,wo ich keine Laune drauf habe.

Mal grob geschätzt...beim Nerve Al 6 stehen 13,4 kg.
Reverb rein sind +400g.
Aber wenn man die Schläuche raus wirft und TL montiert,sind 200g gewonnen.
Mein 28mm LRS hat 1,89kg, also runde 100g weniger als der Crossride.
Die Deore Kurbel auf eine Xt sind auch so 200g
Meine XO Trail wird minimal leichter als die Elixir 3
Meine X9/X0 Schaltkombi bringt noch ein paar g,wie auch die PG970 Kassette.
Also ich dürfte trotz Reverb so knapp über 13kg landen ohne Pedale.
Salop ists finanziell leichter den Alutech Rahmen,Vivid und Lyrik zu verkaufen als jetzt das Fanes umzubauen.


----------



## DerMolch (4. Juni 2013)

Nur kurz zu den Federelementen.
Performance Serie hat nicht die Probleme mit defektem CTD!

Dämpfer: steht auf den letzten Duzend Seiten.
Talas: Edelschrott! Hab meine auf Float umbauen lassen weil sie absolut Holzig ging, durchgesackt ist und das fieseste war, das ich nach meiner Judy XC 1995 gefahren bin! Nun gehts etwas besser. Um jedoch bei 30% (!!) sag den FW butzen zu können, muss ich auf einem der Trails hier mit 40 sachen und ohne die arme und beine zum abfedern zu nehmen, in eine 5m lange, 1,5m tiefe bodenwelle reinhämmern!
Bei schnell folgenden Schlägen bekomm ich sie nie zum Fressen ;-)


----------



## Vogelsberger (4. Juni 2013)

Das 6.0er hat die EVO Elemente , daher bringt mir deine Anmerkung zu den Performance Elementen nichts wenn es Factory,Performance und Evolution gibt.

Ähm shit, dann wohl als noch das Talas Problem und die Float hat meist ein Progressionsproblem


----------



## DerMolch (4. Juni 2013)

Oh man, man sollte nicht im Lidl aus der Schlange am Band posten ;-)
Ja, evolution Serie! Nach meinen Informationen ist die Problematik noch nicht aus der Welt!

Die Talas hat ein ca.-60-Dichtungen-in-absenkfunktion-problem ;-)


----------



## Saintsrest (4. Juni 2013)

@ Vogelsberger

Ich habe die Evo-Gabel und bin damit recht zufrieden. Im Auslieferungszustand konnte ich den Federweg nicht voll nutzen. Habe sie dann aufgemacht und festgestellt, dass im "Talas-Rohr" zuviel Öl drin war und die Dämpfungsseite dafür trocken lief ;-) Habe dann 5er Motorenöl in die Talas-Seite (10 ml) und 30 ml in die Dämpfungsseite. Seitdem geht sie echt nicht schlecht. Dämpfungseinstellung fand ich allerdings an den alten besser. C und T taucht mir ein wenig zu stark ab. Fand Open Bath besser als Kartusche. Ist aber nun mal so.

Im Text ist ein Fehler. Meinte D und T Modus!!!!!!!!


----------



## DerMolch (4. Juni 2013)

Saintsrest schrieb:


> @ Vogelsberger
> 
> Ich habe die Evo-Gabel und bin damit recht zufrieden. Im Auslieferungszustand konnte ich den Federweg nicht voll nutzen. Habe sie dann aufgemacht und festgestellt, dass im "Talas-Rohr" zuviel Öl drin war und die Dämpfungsseite dafür trocken lief ;-) Habe dann 5er Motorenöl in die Talas-Seite (10 ml) und 30 ml in die Dämpfungsseite. Seitdem geht sie echt nicht schlecht. Dämpfungseinstellung fand ich allerdings an den alten besser. C und T taucht mir ein wenig zu stark ab. Fand Open Bath besser als Kartusche. Ist aber nun mal so.



Wäre schön wenn das bei meiner Gabel gereicht hätte :-(
Was ich nur nicht verstehe, ist wieso die Gabel bei Dir im Climb und Trail Modus abtaucht?! Das CTD System berührt ja nur die LowSpeed Compression. Im D Modus ist die Lowspeed Compression ganz offen und in T und C weiter geschlossen. Dann müsste die Gabel doch im D Modus, also ohne LSC Unterstützung abtauchen, in den anderen beiden Modi weniger.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Vogelsberger (4. Juni 2013)

Ach ich dachte die Talas hätte nur 30 Dichtungen 

Sagen wir die Talas hat ein Losbrechmomentproblem.....

Jupp da bin ich auch gespannt, C sollte ja da stärkste Dämpfung sein....

Mich machen 30ml auf der Dämpfungsseite extrem stutzig. 10ml ok,bis 15ml auch ok aber 30ig....

Evtl liegts daran das er beim zusammenbauen zufällig die CTD Trail Modes 1-3 verstellt hat evtl entspricht dann Soft so gut wie offen und C wird entgegen der Anleitung doch beeinflußt (was man sich eignetlich gut vorstellen kann...die werden da keinen C und T Shimstack drinn haben sondern 1,2,3 wird die Federvorspannung auf einen Shimstack regulieren)? 
http://www.ridefox.com/help.php?m=bike&id=64#adjustingtrailmode


----------



## DerMolch (4. Juni 2013)

Vogelsberger schrieb:


> Ach ich dachte die Talas hätte nur 30 Dichtungen
> 
> Sagen wir die Talas hat ein Losbrechmomentproblem.....
> 
> ...



"Nur" 30 Dichtungen ;-) 

Es werden beim ctd System keine unterschiedlichen Federvorspannungen auf ein Shimstack gewählt! Schön wärs!!
Es sind 3 Ports die je nach Hebelstellung offen sind. im Climb Modus gibts zusätzlichein BlowOff Ventil um im HSC Bereich schnell doch Federweg freizugeben. Lediglich die High/Midspeed Compression hat ein eigenes Shimstack!
Aufgrund der Bauart halte ich das Vertauschen der CTD Modes beim Zusammenbau für 100% ausgeschlossen.
Im Übrigen hat Saintsrest eine Evolution Gabel OHNE Trailadjust.


----------



## Vogelsberger (4. Juni 2013)

Mom, d.h. die Evolution hat nur CTD aber keine 1,2,3 für den Trail Mode?

Supi,heißt dann quasi CTD via Ölvisko beeinflußbar oder 400 Ocken drauf legen und dann die Performance hat es?


----------



## Lukasd (4. Juni 2013)

Die Performance Version der Fox Gabeln und Dämpfer hat auch noch kein Trail Adjust, nur die Factory Veraion hat des, des hätte Fox auch überall einbauen können


----------



## DerMolch (4. Juni 2013)

Vogelsberger schrieb:


> Mom, d.h. die Evolution hat nur CTD aber keine 1,2,3 für den Trail Mode?
> 
> Supi,heißt dann quasi CTD via Ölvisko beeinflußbar oder 400 Ocken drauf legen und dann die Performance hat es?



Die normale Performance ctd hat auch kein TrailAdjust!
Ich fahre so eine (umgebaut auf Float). Keine Ahnung, ab welcher *hust hust* Produktgüte Fox das Trailadjust einsetzt. Bei den Factorygabeln (Kashima) auf jeden Fall. Kann sein, dass es auch Performancegabeln mit eben dieser Einstellmöglichkeit gibt. Bin aber nicht sicher.

Zum Thema CTD System liest Du hier mehr!

Edit: Danke @Lukasd  Also kein Trailadjust bei Performance generell.


----------



## Saintsrest (4. Juni 2013)

Sorry, mein Fehler. Meinte natürlich D und T Modus. In der "Climb" Stellung ist die Dämpfung natürlich nicht zu schwach. Die Ölmengen hatte ich von der "Fox Oil Volume-Seite".

FOX Green 10 wt.                 Damper-side oil bath                 30.0                                           Spring-side oil bath                 10.0


----------



## DerMolch (4. Juni 2013)

Saintsrest schrieb:


> Sorry, mein Fehler. Meinte natürlich D und T Modus. In der "Climb" Stellung ist die Dämpfung natürlich nicht zu schwach.


----------



## Vogelsberger (4. Juni 2013)

Ok also halten wir fest,CTD haben Sie alle,Evolution scheint Open bath zu sein, Performance FIT und Factory Kashima plus Trail Adjust im CTD.

Ich glaub ich rechne besser mal rum wie es wirklich mit Teile VK aussieht,was die Talas im VK bringt und denke dann lieber über eine Revelation Dual Position Air RCT3 nach.


----------



## Saintsrest (4. Juni 2013)

Vogelsberger schrieb:


> Ok also halten wir fest,CTD haben Sie alle,Evolution scheint Open bath zu sein, Performance FIT und Factory Kashima plus Trail Adjust im CTD.
> 
> Ich glaub ich rechne besser mal rum wie es wirklich mit Teile VK aussieht,was die Talas im VK bringt und denke dann lieber über eine Revelation Dual Position Air RCT3 nach.



Evolution ist kein Open Bath. Es ist eine gechlossene Kartusche drin.


----------



## DerMolch (4. Juni 2013)

Saintsrest schrieb:


> Evolution ist kein Open Bath. Es ist eine gechlossene Kartusche drin.





Sicher?

Kannst du mal Infos (Quellen)?
Ich bin auch davon ausgegangen, dass die evolution Gabel OpenBath ist..
Also, kann mich irren....
Und was ist dann der Unterschied zwischen der geschlossenen Evo Kartusche und FIT?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Saintsrest (4. Juni 2013)

Es ist eine komplett geschlossene Dose. Ich wüsste nicht, wo sie Öl "ansaugen soll. Meine alte Talas war OB. Die Cartridge in der CTD-Gabel hat außen keine Öffnungen damit das Öl zirkulieren kann. Ich hatte sie ja schon offen. Schaut für mich nach geschlossenem System aus. Möglich das ich mich täusche, aber dann hätte ich ja bei der wenigen Menge Öl keine Dämpfung und der C-Modus würde bestimmt nicht funktionieren. In die OB-Gabeln kommen auf der Dämpfungsseite 160 ml rein.


----------



## motivio (4. Juni 2013)

Noch mal ne Frage zum Dämpfer am AL+:
Wie stark darf der Dämpfer denn wippen, wenn man den Berg hoch tritt? (z.B. Wenn er im Trailmodus steht)


----------



## DerMolch (4. Juni 2013)

Saintsrest schrieb:


> Es ist eine komplett geschlossene Dose. Ich wüsste nicht, wo sie Öl "ansaugen soll. Meine alte Talas war OB. Die Cartridge in der CTD-Gabel hat außen keine Öffnungen damit das Öl zirkulieren kann. Ich hatte sie ja schon offen. Schaut für mich nach geschlossenem System aus. Möglich das ich mich täusche, aber dann hätte ich ja bei der wenigen Menge Öl keine Dämpfung und der C-Modus würde bestimmt nicht funktionieren. In die OB-Gabeln kommen auf der Dämpfungsseite 160 ml rein.



Danke für die Info!
Muss mich mal schlau machen, wo der Unterschied zur FIT ist.
Na wieso solltest Du dich täuschen? Hattest die Gabel ja schließlich offen und das mit der Ölmenge leuchtet ein. Ich war auf dem Standpunkt, dass nur die FIT eine geschlossene Kartusche ist. Bin ja nie näher mit einer Evo Gabel in Berührung gekommen.


----------



## DerMolch (4. Juni 2013)

motivio schrieb:


> Noch mal ne Frage zum Dämpfer am AL+:
> Wie stark darf der Dämpfer denn wippen, wenn man den Berg hoch tritt? (z.B. Wenn er im Trailmodus steht)



Was möchtest Du für eine Antwort? "viel", "wenig", "3%", "5%"
Kommt auf Deinen runden Tritt an, also bei mir wippt da nicht viel im Trail Modus. Ich lasse den Dämpfer eigentlich meist auf T.


----------



## DerMolch (5. Juni 2013)

Saintsrest schrieb:


> Die Ölmengen hatte ich von der "Fox Oil Volume-Seite".
> 
> FOX Green 10 wt.                 Damper-side oil bath                 30.0                                           Spring-side oil bath                 10.0



Häh? Klär mich mal auf... gestern Nachmittag hast Du hier gepostet, du hättest die Ölmenge für Deine Evolution Gabel von der "Fox Volumen Seite".

Gestern Abend machst Du im Federungs TechBoard das Thema "Fox 32 Talas CTD Evolution Ölmengen" mit der Frage 





Saintsrest schrieb:


> Kann mir jemand die Ölmengen für die Fox 32 Talas CTD Evolution sagen? Die Gabel ist auf der Fox Oil Volume-Seite nicht aufgeführt.


 auf. 
Versteh ich nicht. Na gut, hauptsache es hat geklappt ;-)


----------



## DerMolch (5. Juni 2013)

Saintsrest schrieb:


> Es ist eine komplett geschlossene Dose. Ich wüsste nicht, wo sie Öl "ansaugen soll. Meine alte Talas war OB. Die Cartridge in der CTD-Gabel hat außen keine Öffnungen damit das Öl zirkulieren kann. Ich hatte sie ja schon offen. Schaut für mich nach geschlossenem System aus. Möglich das ich mich täusche, aber dann hätte ich ja bei der wenigen Menge Öl keine Dämpfung und der C-Modus würde bestimmt nicht funktionieren. In die OB-Gabeln kommen auf der Dämpfungsseite 160 ml rein.



In den 32er Talas Evolutions Gabeln befindet sich eine Open Catridge (o/c):
Quelle


----------



## Saintsrest (5. Juni 2013)

Toshi181 schrieb:


> Häh? Klär mich mal auf... gestern Nachmittag hast Du hier gepostet, du hättest die Ölmenge für Deine Evolution Gabel von der "Fox Volumen Seite".
> 
> Gestern Abend machst Du im Federungs TechBoard das Thema "Fox 32 Talas CTD Evolution Ölmengen" mit der Frage  auf.
> Versteh ich nicht. Na gut, hauptsache es hat geklappt ;-)



Da die Gabel bei Fox nicht aufgeführt ist, habe ich die Mengen der Talas FIT-Kartusche genommen. Float mit O/C hat ja in der Spring-Seite mehr drin. Deswegen die Menge der Talas. Gepostet habe ich nur, um zu erfahren ob es jemand genau weiß. Denke aber, dass die EVO mit den gelichen Mengen wie die Performance befüllt wird.


----------



## cycle_craft (6. Juni 2013)

Hallo zusammen,

habe mir die letzten Tage mal die letzten 25 Seiten zu dem Nerve AL + durchgelesen, da ich kurz vor einer Bestellung des Nerve Al +7.0 stehe. 
Meiner Meinung nach gibt es an dem Bike nicht viel auszusetzen, wenn man die Dämpfer "Problematik" in den Griff bekommt (0.6 oder ggf. 0.8 Spacer in den Dämpfer verbauen). 
Das mit der Gabel ist vermutlich Kritik auf einem recht hohen Niveau, wobei man darauf natürlich auch noch reagieren kann...
Weiter denke ich auch, dass das Gesamtpaket einfach passt. Kann mir nicht vorstellen dass man momentan in der 2000  Klasse, was das Preis-Leistungs-Verhältnis angeht irgend etwas 
vergleichbares finden wird. 

Sollte doch jmd. unzufrieden mit dem Kauf seines Nerve Al + sein bzw. mir vom Kauf des Bikes abraten, wäre ich demjenigen sehr dankbar, wenn er das hier rein schreiben könnte
(Gründe, Ursachen, Fehler, ... ) 
Für jede weitere Empfehlung, Tipp oder Fahrbericht der Nerve Al + Besitzer bin ich natürlich auch dankbar! 

Grüße
cycle_craft

PS: Ende dieser Woche bzw. Anfang nächster Woche werde ich vermutlich Bestellen


----------



## Dice8 (6. Juni 2013)

Ich kann das Rad durchweg empfehlen. Das genannte "Dämpferproblem" läßt sich ja ganz leicht abstellen wie du schon geschrieben hast und ich kann das aus meiner eigenen Erfahrung auch bestätigen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## gi_si (6. Juni 2013)

Ich kann das Rad auch nur empfehlen. 
Anfangs fand ich den Dämpfer ebenfalls gewöhnungsbedürftig (ich habe nicht umgebaut). Je mehr ich damit gefahren bin, desto besser hat es mir gefallen. 
Mir wurde das Rad inzwischen geklaut und ich habe es nochmal bestellt...
Was ich bei meinen Rad noch zu bemängeln hatte, war der Druckpunkt der hinteren bremse und das die Gabelabsenkung nicht richtig funktioniert hatte.


----------



## Vogelsberger (6. Juni 2013)

Bei der Gabel ist das bei weitem keine Kritik auf hohem Niveau.
Das sagen schon an die 30 Dichtungen gegen eine bis zwei einer Fox Float.
Jeder der schonmal eine TALAS gegen eine Float oder RS irgendwas vergleichen hat,kann das bestätigen. Vergleichbar hölzern war nur eine RS Lyrik 2 Step,die es wegen der 2-Step Probleme zum Glück nicht mehr gibt. 
Dual Position ist da glücklicherweise anders gelößt worden.

Frage mich wieso Canyon keine RS Revelation Dual Position genommen hat,die hat bauartbedingt kein Reibungsproblem durch so viele Dichtungen.

Das Fox unnötig gehypt wird und Fox die unverschähmtesten Aftermarkt Preise hat, sollte bekannt sein.
Dummerweise kommt man nicht drumrum wenn man ein AL+ will.


----------



## DerMolch (6. Juni 2013)

Der Aussage von Vogelsberger ist nichts mehr hinzuzufügen!!
Ich wünsche mir sehnlichst, dass die neue RS Pike an die Erfolge der alten anknüpft.

Fox ist halt eine Prestigemarke die ihren Schrott offensichtlich zu guten OEM Konditionen an Fahrradhersteller verkauft.


----------



## waldleopard (6. Juni 2013)

Gibts noch keine genauen Infos zu 2014 Modellen? Radon stellt ja größtenteils auf RS um. Revelation, Pike, Monarch.  Kann mir nicht vorstellen das da Canyon nicht mitzieht.


----------



## Boardi05 (6. Juni 2013)

Infos zu 2014 wird es erst zur eurobike ik september gebe, auch letztes jahr hat radon sehr früh alles bekanngegeben und canyon hat sehr lang gewartet. Umstellung auf RS wird es nicht geben, denk ich mal.

Gesendet von meinem GT-I9300 mit Tapatalk 2


----------



## waldleopard (6. Juni 2013)

Ok, für mich muss sich erst grundlegend etwas ändern bevor ich mir wieder Fox miteinkaufe. In England oder den USA mag das anders sein, aber jeder kann sich seinen Teil dazu denken wenn genau eine Firma mit Wartung/Service betraut ist.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hardliner187 (6. Juni 2013)

ich weiss nicht aber meine elixir 5 mucken und das Cockpit knarzt im wiegetritt.. ansonsten bin doch recht zufrieden mit dem bike. Taugt sehr als tourenbike und macht was mit wenn man es mal krachen lassen will!


----------



## AngeloT (6. Juni 2013)

cycle_craft schrieb:


> Das mit der Gabel ist vermutlich Kritik auf einem recht hohen Niveau, wobei man darauf natürlich auch noch reagieren kann...



Ich persönlich bin schon sehr auf die Gabel gespannt, ich komme von einem günstigen 800-Hardtail und kenne keine alternativen High-Performance-Gabeln... da interessiert mich schon, ob ich da Probleme spüren werde.
Wenn man natürlich schon vieles in der Hand hatte wie die Kollegen hier teilweise, kann ich die Unzufriedenheit dann schon eher verstehen...


----------



## hardliner187 (6. Juni 2013)

hat einer von euch Probleme mit der bremsleitung der Hinterbremse? die zwischen Linker kurbel und Kurbellager eingeklemmt wird?


----------



## DerMolch (6. Juni 2013)

@AngeloT
Dann erwarte bicht zuviel!!

Ich möchte nochmal kurz das ewig alte Zugstufenthema bei dem AL+ ab 7.0. @Saintsrest @Dice8 ich war gerade bei Canyon da ich eines meiner anderen Canyon Räder zum Lagertausch gebracht habe. 
Ich habe nochmal die Zugstufe der Modelle bis, und ab 7.0 getestet.
Unter 7.0, also evolution dämpfer: Einstellbarkeit von besagtem Honig, bis zu superschnell. Etwas zuuu weit der Einstellbereich, aber gut.
Ab 7.0, also Performance Dämpfer: zugstufe ganz zu - HR Springt nach schnellem Entlasten förmlich hoch!! Das ist komplett gegen die vernunft und dem, wie man Hinterbauten abstimmt. Ich bleibe also erhobenen Hauptes bei der Behauptung: Die AL+ Abstimmung ab 7.0 ist völlig fürn Ar... und untragbar!


----------



## Dice8 (7. Juni 2013)

Toshi181 schrieb:


> @_AngeloT_
> Unter 7.0, also evolution dämpfer: Einstellbarkeit von besagtem Honig, bis zu superschnell. Etwas zuuu weit der Einstellbereich, aber gut.
> Ab 7.0, also Performance Dämpfer: zugstufe ganz zu - HR Springt nach schnellem Entlasten förmlich hoch!! Das ist komplett gegen die vernunft und dem, wie man Hinterbauten abstimmt. Ich bleibe also erhobenen Hauptes bei der Behauptung: Die AL+ Abstimmung ab 7.0 ist völlig fürn Ar... und untragbar!



Sehe ich auch so. Eine  zu schnelle Zugstufe kann echt gefährlich sein gerade wenn man auch gerne springt!.


----------



## cycle_craft (7. Juni 2013)

Ebenfalls nochmal etwas zum Zugstufenthema:

Wie verhÃ¤lt sich der Hinterbau, bei dem Performance DÃ¤mpfer *mit* dem  0.8 Volumenspacer ? Wie wÃ¼rdest dann den die Abstimmung des AL+7.0 Hinterbaus dann beurteilen ? 

ã

Was die Gabel angeht ist das eben so eine Sache. Klar gibt es immer bessere Modelle.. Doch mMn sollte man sich eben immer bewusst sein, wie viel Geld man investiert und was 
man sich davon erwarten kann/darf. Zu den
 genannten Alternativen fÃ¼r die Gabeln habt ihr natÃ¼rlich vollkommen recht, doch wie gesagt muss man sich dann eben einen anderen Preisrahmen 
setzen. 
Momentan bin ich immer noch davon Ã¼berzeugt, dass es sich - wenn man die Geschichte mit dem DÃ¤mpfer in den Griff bekommt ( Volumenspacer verbauen ) sich um ein Top AM 
Fully handelt!!

Sollte ich bei irgendeiner Aussage falsch liegen oder sollte es ernsthafte vergleichbare (um 2000 Â) Alternativen geben kÃ¶nnt ihr das gerne wieder drunter schreiben. 

GrÃ¼Ãe 

cycle_craft


----------



## DerMolch (7. Juni 2013)

*Zum DÃ¤mpfer:*
Also, der Hinterbau des 8.0 mit Performance DÃ¤mpfer:
Betrachte bitte die Zug- und Druckstufe, bzw. DÃ¤mpferkennlinie getrennt von einander.

Als erstes bekommst Du mit 0.8er Spacer die Kennlinie progressiver. Das hat NICHTS mit DÃ¤mpfung zu tun, sondern damit, dass der prozentuale Anstieg des Kompressionsdrucks in der Luftkammer des DÃ¤mpfers bei kleinem Luftvolumen stÃ¤rker ist. Du bekommst also die Kennlinie progressiver. Ãber den Federwegsverlauf musst Du also sozusagen zunehmend mehr Kraft aufbringen um den Federweg zu nutzen, als ohne Spacer. 
Die Kennlinie kann einem ohne Spacer gefallen, aber ehrlich gesagt niemandem der gern die Waldautobahnen verlÃ¤sst (sorry).

Bei der DÃ¤mpfung ist es wie folgt:
Druckstufe kannst Du erstmal nicht einstellen. Du kannst den Boostvalve Druck erhÃ¶hen lassen, ich habe es gemacht, aber andere hier im Forum kommen auch ohne diese MaÃnahme gut klar.

Zur Zugstufe:
Der Verstellbereich sollte so sein, dass man den DÃ¤mpfer von gerade eben zu langsam (Heck fÃ¤hrt zusehend langsam aus), bis zu schnell (Heck schieÃt raus) einstellen kann. Bei den Evolution DÃ¤mpfern ist es so, dass dies auch der Fall ist. Da ist der Bereich zwar etwas grob (von Hinterbau bleibt bei zugedrehter Zugstufe im FW stecken, bis schnellt heraus), aber man findet eine gute Mittelposition.
Bei den Performance DÃ¤mpfern ist ein XL (xtra Light) Rebound verbaut. Wenn man die Zugstufe ganz ZU dreht, den Sattel belastet, ruckartig entlastet, springt beim Ausfedern das Hinterrad 5-10cm in die Luft! Das kann man beinahe als Sachmangel verkaufen (gegenÃ¼ber Canyon). Fox (nicht Toxoholics) hat es bei mir eingesehen und mir auf Kulanz ein Medium Rebound eingebaut. Es ist saugefÃ¤hrlich, wenn man mal springen mÃ¶chte, bzw in kritischen Fahrsituationen, wenn einen das Hinterrad herauskickt! Pardon, aber da hat Canyon Mist gebaut! Von 2012 auf 2013 wurden an den DÃ¤mpfern folgende Ãnderungen durchgefÃ¼hrt: Neue Tunes mit CTD DÃ¤mpfung, Low Friction DÃ¤mpferbuchsen. Da ist meiner Meinung nach beim Testing geschlampt worden - egal was Canyon dazu sagt. Es ist hinreichend bekannt, wie man die HinterbaudÃ¤mpfung einzustellen hat! Ein Springen des HR soll dabei vermieden werden, und dass ist beim AL+ nicht der Fall. Ich Ã¼berlege gerade ernsthaft, dass groÃe Fass aufzumachen und mich aufgrund 0 Einsicht seitens Canyon an die Bikezeitschriften zu wenden.

*Zur Gabel:*
Es geht hier nicht um Jammern auf hohem Niveau, sondern dass die aktuellen Talas die schlechtest ansprechenden, am meisten durchsackenste Gabel auf dem Markt in der zugehÃ¶rigen Klasse ist. Es gibt immer bessere, klar! Jedoch kostet diese Gabel im Aftermarket knappe 1000â¬, da erwartet man zumindest standesgemÃ¤Ãe Funktion! Alleine die Tatsache, dass 2014 eine komplett erneuerte Talas Einheit kommt, und die CTD Einheit angepasst wird, spricht nicht gerade fÃ¼r die Traditionsmarke Fox.
Zu Deinem Genannten Preisrahmen: Es gibt Gabeln die besser funktionieren als eine 32er Talas - und kosten ungefÃ¤hrt 200-300â¬ weniger (im Aftermarket). Wenn ich ein Rad fÃ¼r 2000â¬+ kaufe erwarte ich ja keine perfekte, auf mich abgestimmte und bestmÃ¶gliche Performanz, ich erwarte dass das Zeug funktioniert! 
FÃ¼r mich steht fest, dass ich, wenn sich nicht groÃartig was Ã¤ndert, keine Fox Produkte mehr kaufen werde. Glaub mir, die Talas geht echt unterirdisch!!!!



cycle_craft schrieb:


> Ebenfalls nochmal etwas zum Zugstufenthema:
> 
> Wie verhÃ¤lt sich der Hinterbau, bei dem Performance DÃ¤mpfer *mit* dem  0.8 Volumenspacer ? Wie wÃ¼rdest dann den die Abstimmung des AL+7.0 Hinterbaus dann beurteilen ?
> 
> ...


----------



## marc9999 (7. Juni 2013)

Hallo,

Heute erste Ausfahrt gehabt. Hinterradbremse lässt sich bis zum Lenker durchziehen und trotzdem bremst es nicht. Entlüftungskit ist schon bestellt. Dämpfer gefällt mir im Prinzip gut ist allerdings auch mein erstes Fully 

Spacer will ich trotzdem einbauen. Hat jemand einen 0.8 gegen Geld abzugeben? Irgendjemand hat doch den 0.6 im Einsatz da verstaubt der 0.8 doch

MFG Marc


----------



## Dice8 (7. Juni 2013)

marc9999 schrieb:


> Hat jemand einen 0.8 gegen Geld abzugeben? Irgendjemand hat doch den 0.6 im Einsatz da verstaubt der 0.8 doch




Ich mag bezweifeln das dir jemand einen Spacer einzeln aus dem Kit verkaufen wird auch wenn er diesen aktuell nicht nutzt. 
Um die 53,20 wirst du sicherlich nicht herum kommen!


----------



## marc9999 (7. Juni 2013)

Fragen kostet ja nix.wenn sich keiner meldet wird halt bestellt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DerMolch (7. Juni 2013)

Dice8 schrieb:


> Ich mag bezweifeln das dir jemand einen Spacer einzeln aus dem Kit verkaufen wird auch wenn er diesen aktuell nicht nutzt.
> Um die 53,20 wirst du sicherlich nicht herum kommen!



Zuzüglich 50 für das Ändern des Reboundtunes ab Version 7.0
Voll prima, kann man Versandkosten sparen ;-)


----------



## marc9999 (7. Juni 2013)

Ist das das richtige spacer kit ? Bin verwirrt wegen dem Preis


----------



## stanleydobson (7. Juni 2013)

Toshi181 schrieb:


> Zuzüglich 50 für das Ändern des Reboundtunes ab Version 7.0
> Voll prima, kann man Versandkosten sparen ;-)



Was hast du denn nochmal genau machen lassen?


----------



## DerMolch (7. Juni 2013)

Du brauchst das mit 5 Spacern für 9mm Schaftdurchmesser.
Das alte mit 3 Spacern ist für 10mm Schaft.


----------



## DerMolch (7. Juni 2013)

stanleydobson schrieb:


> Was hast du denn nochmal genau machen lassen?



Rebound auf Tune M, 225PSI Boostvalve, 0.6er Spacer (habe aber gestern versuchsweise den 0.8er verbaut und fahre mehr Sag, da ich die Gabel auch für akzeptables Ansprechverhalten mit ca 25% fahre).


----------



## Dice8 (7. Juni 2013)

Artikelnummer: [FONT=Arial, Verdana, Helvetica, sans-serif]13-803-00-802

Kannst dich glück schätzen. Die haben den Preis gesenkt. Aktuell für 35,11  zzgl. Versand!
[/FONT]


----------



## stanleydobson (7. Juni 2013)

Toshi181 schrieb:


> Rebound auf Tune M, 225PSI Boostvalve, 0.6er Spacer (habe aber gestern versuchsweise den 0.8er verbaut und fahre mehr Sag, da ich die Gabel auch für akzeptables Ansprechverhalten mit ca 25% fahre).



Also dämpfer hinschicken, schreiben auf tune M umbauen und spacerkit fazubestellen und dann fertig? Oder ist der/die/das boostvalve noch ne änderung von denen?


----------



## DerMolch (7. Juni 2013)

stanleydobson schrieb:


> Also dämpfer hinschicken, schreiben auf tune M umbauen und spacerkit fazubestellen und dann fertig? Oder ist der/die/das boostvalve noch ne änderung von denen?


Hat bei mir nicht Toxoholics gemacht, aber die müssten es tun.
Ist die Frage ob das überhaupt sinn macht, hier im Forum fahren einige mit den originalen 175PSI und sind glücklich


----------



## stanleydobson (7. Juni 2013)

Naja unzufrieden bin ich nicht....nur der ring am dämpfer irritiert mich immer weil er unten ist,egal ob gelände oder asphalt...  aber hab glaub ich auch mehr als 175 psi reingehauen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DerMolch (7. Juni 2013)

stanleydobson schrieb:


> Naja unzufrieden bin ich nicht....nur der ring am dämpfer irritiert mich immer weil er unten ist,egal ob gelände oder asphalt...  aber hab glaub ich auch mehr als 175 psi reingehauen



Aber bestimmt nicht ins BoostValve!!!!!!!


----------



## stanleydobson (7. Juni 2013)

Kein plan was das ist


----------



## dogzice (7. Juni 2013)

stanleydobson schrieb:


> Also dämpfer hinschicken, schreiben auf tune M umbauen und spacerkit fazubestellen und dann fertig? Oder ist der/die/das boostvalve noch ne änderung von denen?


 
Nennt sich Kunden-Valving-Setup.

Schreiben was Du wie eingestellt haben willst (z.B. Rebound M, Velocity M, BV 225PSI, 0,6er Spacer sowie Dein fahrfertiges Gewicht). Bei mir ist das Paket (höchstwahrscheinlich) am Montag bei Toxo angekommen und gestern hab ich den Dämpfer wieder bei mir eingebaut. Ging mal richtig schnell.


----------



## Vogelsberger (7. Juni 2013)

Jau, wollte gerade sagen, wer von Preisrahmen nach dem Motto," für das Geld darf man nicht mehr erwarten" redet, hat ein Halbwissen und sollte sich vorher mal die Aftermarktpreise ansehen.

Das Fox Prinzip ist geschickt und führt 95% der Leute in die Irre, da steht das Bike mit Fox Elementen, der potenzielle Käufer googelt und stellt fest:
"Boah die Gabel kostet ja 1000 Euro! Und ich krieg das ganze Bike für < 2000,ja da schlag ich zu....den das preisgleiche Bike mit RS Komponenten,ach da kostet die Gabel ja nur die Hälfte, das kann ja nix sein...dann nehm ich lieber das mit Fox". 

Und schwups...hat die aus deutscher Perspektive, Firma mit dem miesesten Servicepartner, frechesten Aftermarkt Preisen, mal wieder ihr Zeug an den Mann gebracht.

Irgendwo gabs doch mal eine Liste das eine TALAS 32 den Bikehersteller 250-350 Ocken kostet..Aftermarkt um die 1000...durchgeknallt nenne ich das.

Ich habe meine Deville damals fast zu einem bekannten Händler retour getragen, da ich 950 Euro bezahlte und innen die Rechnung vom Importeur an den Händler für 399 lag...allerdings hat diese Gabel so eine Leistung gebracht das sie mir das Geld wert war.
Leider keine 170mm damals Verfügbar sonst wäre Sie ans Fanes mitgewandert,so wurde es eine Lyrik Solo Air.

Achso ja, ich wollte mir ja ein AL+ zulegen, ich bin noch Zeiten mit der Fanes gefahren und am vergleichen zu Rädern die keine 14,9kg hatten sondern nur 11,9-12,8, interessanterweise gibt es keinen "fetten" zeitlichen Unterschied auf 22 und 40km oder gar 66km Runden.

Für mich ist es eine Frage, will ich auf den vermutlich geringeren Komfort von 150mm und 32er Rohren mit etwas freigesetztem Geld und rund 2kg die bisher nichts belegbares an Fahrzeit bringen leben.

Allerdings muss ich auch sagen...vermutlich wäre ich durch das Training mit 14,9kg unterm Hintern mit einem 12,xkg Rad doch flotter.


----------



## cycle_craft (7. Juni 2013)

Gut möglich, dass die Gabeln total überteuert sind. Wenn ich Interesse an so einer Gabel hätte, dann würde höchstwahrscheinlich auch eher zu RS tendieren. 
Jedoch müsste ich mich davor nochmal genau über das Preis-Leistung-Verhältnis der Hersteller schlau machen. 
Da ich jedoch in den nächsten Tagen ein Fully kaufen möchte, zählt eben das "Gesamtpaket"! 
Sollte mir die Gabel oder der Dämpfer (gut möglich) nicht optimal liegen, dann kann man ja immer noch darauf reagieren. (> andere Gabel > Parts abstimmen >Dämpfer einschicken .... )


Anfangs habe ich noch etwas mit dem Radon Slide 150 8.0 geliebäugelt. Habe dann noch etwas genauer informiert und festgestellt, dass es dem Nerve Al +7.0 nicht das Wasser reichen kann. 

Vielleicht hat ja der ein oder andere von euch auch andere Erfahrungen gemacht mit den genannten Bikes. 

Grüße und sonniges WE 

cycle_craft


----------



## DerMolch (7. Juni 2013)

cycle_craft schrieb:


> Gut möglich, dass die Gabeln total überteuert sind. Wenn ich Interesse an so einer Gabel hätte, dann würde höchstwahrscheinlich auch eher zu RS tendieren.
> Jedoch müsste ich mich davor nochmal genau über das Preis-Leistung-Verhältnis der Hersteller schlau machen.
> Da ich jedoch in den nächsten Tagen ein Fully kaufen möchte, zählt eben das "Gesamtpaket"!
> Sollte mir die Gabel oder der Dämpfer (gut möglich) nicht optimal liegen, dann kann man ja immer noch darauf reagieren. (> andere Gabel > Parts abstimmen >Dämpfer einschicken .... )
> ...



Ich durfte das Slide 8.0 nicht im Ladenlokal in Bonn probefahren, da ich den gesamten Kaufpreis hätte hinterlegen müssen (kein Scherz!!!). Mein Nagelneuer Skoda Octavia, Ausweis etc. hätten nicht gereicht. Das wären die neuen Bestimmungen.
Darauf fiel Radon für mich aus!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Vogelsberger (7. Juni 2013)

War jemand mal im Showroom bei Canyon?
Wie voll ist es da wenn man Freitags gegen 18 Uhr reinschneit?
Überlege heute noch hin zu fahren und mal kurz mit dem AL+ 6 zu jonglieren oder eben morgen...nur dann ist der Samstag zum Biken recht hinüber.


----------



## DerMolch (7. Juni 2013)

Gestern zwischen 18 und 19h war dort nichts los. Vielleicht 10-15 Kunden.


----------



## Dice8 (7. Juni 2013)

Die haben auch so lange auf bis der letzte Kunde weg/fertig ist.


----------



## cycle_craft (7. Juni 2013)

Habe noch ein Entscheidungsproblem was die Rahmengröße anbelangt:

Körpergröße: 181 cm 
SL: 85 cm 

Habe mal bei Canon angerufen und die Frau hat gemeint, dass ich bei Anfang "L" Bereich liege. Da es sich jedoch um ein Bike handelt, mit dem Trend Richtung Enduro ist nun die große Frage: 

L - mit kurzem Vorbau (> geht eher ein Tick in den Tourenbereich)

M - etwas Downhill lastiger (> agiler zum Fahren jedoch auf längeren Touren          evtl zu kompakt)

Man, man ist echt so eine Geschichte. Kann mich nicht entscheiden... 
Wie fällt bei euch der Rahmen aus ? Hat jmd. ähnliche Maße ?

Wäre euch nochmals dankbar! 

cycle_craft


----------



## Vogelsberger (7. Juni 2013)

Hätte ich vorher wissen müssen, egal,evtl morgen oder nächste Woche.

Bin auch noch etwas am Schwanken zwischen 6.0 und 7.0.
Ich habe eine Reverb 31,6 am Fanes,die paßt ja nicht ins AL+,da sind 30,9 angesagt.
Dann noch eine 770er Xt Kurbel für 3x9 mit 44/32/22 samt 11-36er PG 970, ein X.0 SW mit X.9 Triggern aber von so 2010 oder 2011. 
Und mein LRS hat eine 28mm Felge mit 4 Way Naben und ist so um 1860g,als auch Tubeless umgebaut mit Ventil,Yellow tape und Milch gings schon dicht.

1.Jetzt hat der Crossride erstens nur 19mm und ich weiß nicht ob er Tubeless geht von der Felgenform her, mit meinen Track Mack Evo kein problem. Vermutlich würde ich den Crossride verkaufen und lieber die 15 Euro für den 15mm Adapter meines LRS investieren.
2. Beim 6.0er würde die Deore Kurbel sicher verkauft werden und die XT ran,damit sollte ich aber auch die PG 970 9 Fach Kassette,samt X0 SW und X9 Triggern dran bauen, das XT SW,Deore Kassette,SLX Schalthebel weg.
Beim 7.0er könnte das neuere X9 samt Triggern an meine vorhandene Kombo ran reichen, die Turbine Kurbel scheint paar Gramm leichter als die XT 770
3. Reverb, ob man die unbedingt im deutschen Mittelgebirge haben muss,samt Mehrgewicht ist so eine Sache einzeln gekauft ist das aber schon fast der Aufpreis aufs 7.0er ohne die bessere Schaltung und andere Bremse,allerdings ist die Turbine wohl wirklich optisch Geschmackssache und der VK Unterschied X9 zu XT/SLX peanuts.
4. Bremse, habe ich momentan eine X0 trail 180/180,d.h. vermutlich die 3er bzw 5er verkaufen oder feststellen das die reichen (am Liteville war ich mit der CR und 5er recht zufrieden,wenn auch in 203/180) und die X0 trail verkaufen.
Ich denke der VK 3er Elixir und 5er gibt sich nichts oder nicht viel.
Der Unterschied ist ja nur die Griffweiteneinstellung mit oder ohne Imbus falls ich nicht irre?

Über die Talas mache ich mir mal keine Gedanken, optional gegen Revelation DP getauscht oder ordentlich einreiten und mal sehen ob man da nicht mit anderen Ölviskos spielen könnte.

Was mich etwas verwundert, das 7.0er ist 200g lt Canyon leichter hat aber noch die zusätzlichen 3-400g der Reverb am Bein,also sind in der Schaltung und Federung irgendwo um die 500g vergraben.

Ich denke aber durch Tubeless,Xt Kurbel,3x9,X0 SW,X9 trigger etc krieg ich die 13,2 auch mit dem umgebauten 6.0er hin wenn ich eine Reverb einzeln irgendwo kaufe, ohne landet es um 12,8kg.

Edit:
Da meine Fanes Enduro auch ein 585er Oberrohr in M hat und ähnliche Winkel,wäre bei mir mit 1,77m klar M angesagt. Bei dir eher L,so ab 1,80 sagt man eigentlich L..


----------



## grobi59 (7. Juni 2013)

@Vogelsberger
Ich stimme dir auf jeden Fall zu, dass die Fox Preise definitiv zu hoch sind, aber was denkst du denn was dein 100â¬ Hilfiger Pullover im Einkauf kostet?
180% Handelsspanne sind bei so gut wie allen Produkten normal.


----------



## waldleopard (7. Juni 2013)

cycle_craft schrieb:


> Anfangs habe ich noch etwas mit dem Radon Slide 150 8.0 geliebäugelt. Habe dann noch etwas genauer informiert und festgestellt, dass es dem Nerve Al +7.0 nicht das Wasser reichen kann.
> 
> Vielleicht hat ja der ein oder andere von euch auch andere Erfahrungen gemacht mit den genannten Bikes.



Das finde ich kann man so nicht sagen. Das Al+7.0 hat halt ne Stealth kostete auch 200 mehr. Fahren sich beide gut, ich finde das Slide ist aber besser abgestimmt. 
Reine Geschmackssache, das Slide 8.0 ist optisch schöner als Al+6/7, das 8.0 sieht gut aus. Das Slide ist aber eh schon lange ausverkauft.
Ich würde mir an deiner Stelle ernsthaft überlegen nicht doch lieber das Slide 150 8.0SE zu nehmen das in 2 Wochen erhältlich ist. Da haste dann für 1999.- RS-Fahrwerk und somit nix von Fox am Hacken. Und es ist schwarz.


----------



## mirko660 (7. Juni 2013)

cycle_craft schrieb:


> Habe noch ein Entscheidungsproblem was die Rahmengröße anbelangt:
> 
> Körpergröße: 181 cm
> SL: 85 cm
> ...



Ich bin auch 1,80 m groß. Hab allerdings eine sl von ca. 88 cm. Also kurzer Oberkörper/ lange Beine. Ich fahre M und es passt mir perfekt. Bin beide gefahren. Sattelstange ist halt relativ weit draußen. Fährt sich aber Super.


----------



## AngeloT (7. Juni 2013)

ich bin 181 cm groß, habe auch SL 88 cm und hab mich jetzt für L entschieden. Auch weil ich mich eher tourenorientiert sehe. 
Beim Draufsetzen bisher hat sich's gut angefühlt, morgen geht's auf eine erste Tour...


----------



## Vogelsberger (7. Juni 2013)

Das ist der Blödkram, Canyon 74er SW und 67er LW, bei Radon sind es fast gleiche 73,8,aber der LW ist mit 68,3 irgendwie untypisch steil.
Bergab gewinnt das Canyon eher durch mehr Laufruhe.

Und da 2cm Gabellänge einen 1° flacheren LW ausmachen fährt sich das Canyon Bergauf nahezu wie das Radon ohne absenkung,senkt man das Radon ab und hat eine Felsenfront vor sich bergauf,kann das kippelig werden,weil zu steiler LW.

Aber alles nur blanke Theorie.

Ich denke ich finde so langsam was ich machen werde


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Herattic (8. Juni 2013)

Ich bin 1,83 m groß und habe eine SL von 84 cm. Ich habe mich für das L entschieden. Bin auch beide Probe gefahren. Bei dem in M musste ich die Sattelstütze auch ganz fast raus machen und ich hatte mich auch nicht wohl drauf gefühlt. Hatte immer das Gefühl, dass ich aufpassen muss, um nicht mit dem Knie gegen den Lenker zu stoßen.
Vorteil beim L ist jetzt, dass ich die Reverb Sattelstütze kaum raus ziehen muss und so den Sattel bis fast auf dem Rahmen absenken kann.


----------



## hardliner187 (8. Juni 2013)

Herattic schrieb:


> Ich bin 1,83 m groß und habe eine SL von 84 cm. Ich habe mich für das L entschieden. Bin auch beide Probe gefahren. Bei dem in M musste ich die Sattelstütze auch ganz fast raus machen und ich hatte mich auch nicht wohl drauf gefühlt. Hatte immer das Gefühl, dass ich aufpassen muss, um nicht mit dem Knie gegen den Lenker zu stoßen.
> Vorteil beim L ist jetzt, dass ich die Reverb Sattelstütze kaum raus ziehen muss und so den Sattel bis fast auf dem Rahmen absenken kann.



Genau so bei mir. Hab auch das L genommen und bin voll zufrieden. In M wärs einen Tick zu klein


----------



## DerMolch (8. Juni 2013)

@Vogelsberger
Und, warste heut bei Canyon?


----------



## AngeloT (9. Juni 2013)

AngeloT schrieb:


> ich bin 181 cm groß, habe auch SL 88 cm und  hab mich jetzt für L entschieden. Auch weil ich mich eher  tourenorientiert sehe.
> Beim Draufsetzen bisher hat sich's gut angefühlt, morgen geht's auf eine erste Tour...



Tach zusammen, 
erste Touren überstanden und sogar trocken geblieben im schönen Oberbayern  

Größe L passt für mich definitiv, bei M müsste ich die Sattelstütze schon sehr weit rausfahren. Evtl könnte ich nen Ticken kürzeren Vorbau wählen, aber der Rest fühlt sich sehr gut an. 

Im L-Rahmen zusammengepackt laut Aufkleber im Februar 2013 war jetzt auch die 150mm Reverb dabei, die 2.5 cm mehr im Gegensatz zu meiner alten Reverb merke ich deutlich und bin froh über mehr Absenkung. 

Mit Dämpfer und Gabel bin ich bisher sehr zufrieden, im Gegensatz zu meiner alten Ausstattung am "günstigen" MTB finde ich's um Welten besser. Ob das Ansprechverhalten der Talas hölzern ist oder nicht kann ich einfach mangels Vergleichen nicht beurteilen. Mir passt's bisher. 
Am Dämpfer hab ich das ideale Setup noch nicht gefunden, da ich doch schwerer bin (>90kg fahrfertig mit Rucksack etc) hab ich jetzt sehr viel Luft reinpacken müssen um nicht zu tief zu sinken im Sag, für den Rest und für die Frage ob ich noch was am Dämpfertuning ändern (lassen) muss, muss ich erstmal noch ein bisschen Erfahrung sammeln (erstes Fully) und vor allem diesen Thread nochmal gescheit lesen um das alles zu verstehen 

Fazit: bin begeistert!


----------



## cycle_craft (10. Juni 2013)

Morgen zusammen, 

habe mir nun gestern das Nerve AL +7.0 in der Rahmengröße "L" bestellt. Kann es nun kaum noch erwarten, bis das Rad ausgeliefert wird. 

Habe es mir wie geschrieben gestern Abend für 1999.- bestellt. War gerade zufällig wieder auf der Canyon-Homepage und habe gesehen, dass das 
AL +7.0 nun wieder 2199.- kostet. 
Muss man die Preispolitik von Canyon verstehen ? Komisch dass die das Rad 2 Woche lang für 200  weniger verkaufen und dann wieder zum regulärem Preis...

Naja, kann das Geld noch gut für die Ausrüstung gebrauchen und hoffe, dass der Liefertermin auch eingehalten wird. 

Grüße 
cycle_craft


----------



## Boardi05 (10. Juni 2013)

Die 200â¬ gabs wegen der Winner Aktion, da wurden die Modelle vergunstigt, die noch nicht die richtigen Verkaufszhalen erreicht haben. Die Nerve AL+ haben nun alle wieder den normalen Preis, scheinbar gabs in den zwei Wochen genug Bestellungen und nun liegen dei VErkaufszahlen dort, wo sie laut Statistik sein sollten.


----------



## Vogelsberger (11. Juni 2013)

@toshi
Nein war nicht da, werde entweder meine Fanes behalten,oder wahrscheinlicher, nach und nach verkaufen und dann überlegen.

Macht zumidnest keinen Sinn 2 Räder im Keller zu haben, das hatte ich bereits und letztlich ging dann das günstigere doch wieder.
Das 301 und die Fanes waren mir leiber als das Contrial mit seinem steilen LW und den 120mm.

Kicken die Hinterbauten vom AL+?
Hatte das 301 mit 130/160mm,dank des blöden DT Swiss Dämpfers,ist ja nun behoben aber die Fanes ist da auch bissl...wäh,allerdings wie das LW nur wenn man bergauf pedaliert und halt voll im SAG hängt, in der Ebene gehts bei beiden recht gut.

Evtl habe ich auch zu hohe Ansprüche an Fahrwerkstechnik.
Ist halt irritieren,da kommt ein 5cm hoher stein,der aus der Erde ragt,die Gabel macht flups und dann kommt der Hinterbau und bäng.


----------



## Razzor (17. Juni 2013)

Ich habe auch das "Dämpfer Problem". 
Bereits bei kleineren wurzeln wird der Federweg zu 95% genutzt. 
Ich hab das Nerve AL+ 6.0
Gewicht: 97 KG ohne Gepäck
Hab derzeit 280psi drauf. Beim ausholen zum Bunnyhop geht der Dämpfer fast komplett runter. Ich brauche während der Fahrt auf Straße eigentlich nur ein wenig zu wippen, da geht der Dämpfer schon um 95 % runter  
Ich bestell mir die Spacer (http://www.toxoholics.de/FOX-RACING...-CTD-9mm-Shaft--Air-Spring-Volume-Tuning.html), dann schau ich mal. Welchen könnt ihr mir bei meinem Kampfgewicht empfehlen? 0,8? oder 0,9?

Gruß
Razzor


----------



## Dice8 (17. Juni 2013)

Hi,

wir beide haben ungefähr das gleiche fahrfertige Gewicht. Ich habe den 0,8er Spacer drin und fahre 240 Psi. Passt auch perfekt vom SAG her! 

Gruß

Mike


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Razzor (17. Juni 2013)

Dice8 schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> wir beide haben ungefähr das gleiche fahrfertige Gewicht. Ich habe den 0,8er Spacer drin und fahre 240 Psi. Passt auch perfekt vom SAG her!
> 
> ...



Perfekt, Danke!


----------



## AngeloT (17. Juni 2013)

wie geht ihr dann vor? nach der Fotoanleitung, die ein paar Seiten vorher hier gepostet wurde oder? so wie ich das gesehen habe, schafft das auch der ambitionierte Laie denk ich mal?

zur Gabel: hab jetzt schon öfters was gelesen, dass die Fox-Gabeln u.U. nicht viel Öl drin haben? Betrifft das die Factory Talas im AL+9.0 eigentlich auch und muss ich jetzt da was Servicen oder Nachfüllen oder so? 

Sorry wenn ich hier so blöd frag, aber manchmal komm ich kaum noch hinterher wenn die Federungs-Experten sich hier austauschen  

viele Grüße
AngeloT


----------



## Herattic (17. Juni 2013)

Ich habe am Freitag mir auch den 0.8 Spacer in den Dämpfer und habe es nach der Anleitung gemacht. War echt total einfach! 
Und bin jetzt euch viel zufriedener mit dem Dämpfer!


----------



## karsan (17. Juni 2013)

Nabend..... mal ne andere Frage... Ich will an meinem AL+7.0 mit ner Folie das Unterrohr schützen... Hat sich mal jemand bei lackprotect.de mal den BikeBogen bestellt und kann was dazu sagen??

Danke


----------



## DerMolch (18. Juni 2013)

Bei meinem 7.0 IST das Unterrohr mit einer dicken Folie ab Werk geschützt..


----------



## karsan (18. Juni 2013)

Ja da ist bei mir auch ne Folie aber die beginnt sich an der oberen und unteren Ecke abzulösen...nun wollte ich schon mal schauen was man da drauf machen könnte?! 

Danke


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Micha382 (18. Juni 2013)

karsan schrieb:


> Ja da ist bei mir auch ne Folie aber die beginnt sich an der oberen und unteren Ecke abzulösen...nun wollte ich schon mal schauen was man da drauf machen könnte?!
> 
> Danke



Das ist die klare Schutzfolie für die Schutzfolie


----------



## karsan (18. Juni 2013)

Ah also wenn die abgeht ist das also kein Problem 
Danke...


----------



## kermitnbg (18. Juni 2013)

Ich werd zum glück langsam wieder leichter... vielleicht reicht mir bis das rad da ist die standardabstimmung des dämpfers : )

Weil ihr grad beim Thema "Lackschutz" seit. So wie ich das sehe ist kein Kettenstrebenschutz dran und bei Canyon selbst find ich keinen der fürs AL+ geeignet sein soll. Vielleicht wirds bei mir einfach ein alter schlauch.

Wie habt ihr es denn gelöst?

Oder gibts mit Shadow Plus kein Schlagen mehr? Was ich allerdings nicht glaub.


----------



## Dice8 (18. Juni 2013)

kermitnbg schrieb:


> Oder gibts mit Shadow Plus kein Schlagen mehr? Was ich allerdings nicht glaub.



Es wird weniger aber komplett weg ist es nicht.


----------



## DerMolch (18. Juni 2013)

Ich hatte beim AL+ einen Kettenstrebenschutz dran.
Der bekannte alte Schlauch ist das probateste und günstigste Mittel..


----------



## kermitnbg (18. Juni 2013)

Danke! Dann werd ich wohl auf die "umweltfreundliche" (Re)cyclingversion gehen.


----------



## tomson6666 (18. Juni 2013)

Wollte kurz mal ein feedback geben zu den bekannten Problemen mit  der Fox Talas evolution Gabel, (fahre AL+ 6.0). Mit dem DÃ¤mpfer hatte ich noch keine Probleme, funzt bei mir mit ca 80 kg (Fahrfertig) wunderbar. Mit der Gabel hatte ich jedoch von anfang an Probleme, zwar funktionierte die CTD verstellung sehr gut, aber die Zugstufeneinstellung dafÃ¼r Ã¼berhaupt nicht.
Daher hatte ich die Gabel im April zu Toxo geschickt und bekam sie auf Reklamationsbasis instand gesetzt (neue Kartusche). Als ich sie wieder einbaute war ich jedoch sehr Ã¼berrascht das zwar jetzt die Zugstufenverstellung gut funktionierte aber dafÃ¼r die CTD verstellung viel schlechter angesprochen hat, soll heiÃen, normale Funktion von Climb Modus, aber kaum ein spÃ¼rbarer Unterschied zwischen Trail und Decent. Hatte aber keinen Bock die Gabel schon wieder einzusenden, also bin ich erstmal so gefahren. Und siehe da, nach einigen hundert Kilometern Waldwegen und auch dem ein oder anderen Trail in etwas grÃ¶berem GelÃ¤uf funktioniert die Gabel plÃ¶tzlich viel besser, ganz klarer unterschied zwischen T, und D Modus spÃ¼rbar. 
Jetzt mal meine Frage, kann es denn sein das man eine Gabel wirklich so lange "einfahren" muss bis sie richtig funktioniert.
Ich komme deshalb darauf weil ich schon seit einigen Jahren die Zeitschrift Bike lese, eigentlich alle Tests zu All Mountain Bikes. Was mir immer nicht ganz klar ist, wenn z.B All Mountains der 2000,--â¬ klasse getestet werden haben viele bikes die gleiche Gabel z,B Fox 32 Talas CTD evolution, Trotzdem schreiben die Tester das bei dem einen Bike die Gabel viel sensibler anspricht als beim anderen trotz wie gesagt gleichem Gabeltyp und Baugruppe. FÃ¼r mich liegt da der Verdacht nahe dass man einfach glÃ¼ck haben muss eine gut funktionierende Gabel bzw (DÃ¤mpfer) zu bekommen, weil sie vielleicht schlampig montiert werden?


----------



## User60311 (18. Juni 2013)

Ein bischen Glück ist wohl bei Fox auf jeden Fall dabei.
Gibt da verschiedene Punkte, die sich deutlich unterscheiden können:
- unterschiedlicher Monteur (unterschiedliche Laune, sind auch nur Menschen)
- Unterschiede in der Schmierung (mal mehr mal wenig Öl drinne)

Einfahren musst du jede Gabel. Da die Laufbuchsen und die Staubabstreifer beides eingepresst wird, stellt sich die richtige Toleranz erst nach ein paar Bewegungen der Teile ein. Einmal brauchts bissle mehr, mal weniger.

Der Test einer gleichen Gabel an zwei unterschiedlichen Rahmen kann durch verschiedene Geometrien zu unterschiedlichen Ergebnissen führen.


----------



## DerMolch (19. Juni 2013)

User60311 schrieb:


> Ein bischen Glück ist wohl bei Fox auf jeden Fall dabei.
> Gibt da verschiedene Punkte, die sich deutlich unterscheiden können:
> - unterschiedlicher Monteur (unterschiedliche Laune, sind auch nur Menschen)
> - Unterschiede in der Schmierung (mal mehr mal wenig Öl drinne)
> ...



Ich geb dir bei allem recht, nicht aber beim Einfahren der Laufbuchsen!
Was meinst Du, wie schlabberig die nach einem Jahr wären, wenn sich durchs "Einfahren" nach einigen Kilometern die Toleranz (eher wohl Verschleiß) dort "Einstellen" würde? 
Das Thema mit dem Einfahren der Gleitbuchsen ist ein allgemein angenommener Irrglaube. Ein Gleitlager muss sich ja auch nicht einfahren.

Bei meiner Boxxer wurden die Laufbuchsen "kalibriert", also auf das richtige Maß (Kaliber) gebracht, sodass sie gerade eben spielfrei laufen - und das lange! Die Gabel ging danach entschieden besser!


----------



## User60311 (19. Juni 2013)

Dann frag mal bei Igus an, ich stehe gerade im Moment in regen Kontakt mit denen.

Die sind auch der Meinung, Gleitlager müssen "eingefahren" werden.

(Damit muss nicht eine andauernde Bewegung über Stunden gemeint sein.
Manchmal reicht es eben auch schon die Standrohre einmal nachunten und einmal nach oben flutschen zu lassen.)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DerMolch (19. Juni 2013)

User60311 schrieb:


> Dann frag mal bei Igus an, ich stehe gerade im Moment in regen Kontakt mit denen.
> 
> Die sind auch der Meinung, Gleitlager müssen "eingefahren" werden.
> 
> ...




1. Igus glaub ich gar nichts mehr! Herr B...., der "nette" Personalchef bat mir als Staatl. gepr. Techniker beim Vorstellungsgespräch ein Jahresgehalt von 27.000 an. Auf meinen sparsamen Gesichtsausdruck hin meinte er ziemlich angefressen, man solle sich nicht wundern wenn bei den enormen Gehältern die die Bewerber fordern, das Unternehmen bald ins osteuropäische Ausland abwandert...

2. Zwischen Einfahren und Standrohre einmal durchgleiten zu lassen liegt ein großer Unterschied. Zwischen den Buchsen und den Standrohren muss sich ein Schmierfilm aufbauen. Sind die Toleranzen zu gering, sprich, der Schmierfilm wird verdrängt/gebrochen, hat das nix mit Einfahren zu tun, sondern mit Problemen bei der Maßhaltigkeit im Produktionsprozess des Herstellers.


----------



## DerMolch (19. Juni 2013)

Als Ergänzung dazu:

Zwei Bekannte von mir fuhren je eine 36er, welche nach widerholtem Einsenden noch immer schlecht liefen.
Nach 2,5 Jahren war die Beschichtung der Standrohre genau im Arbeitsbereich der Gleitbuchsen komplett runter!
Das zeigt, dass sich die Buchsen nicht einlaufen, sondern aufgrund deren Härte eher die Standrohre beschädigen.
Fox war leider sehr unkooperativ und die Gabeln wurden mit wirtschaftlichem Totalschaden als Ersatzteilspender verkauft.


----------



## tomson6666 (19. Juni 2013)

Also doch ! Die eine Gabel ist mal besser die andere mal schlechter montiert
oder was? Ich bin von Beruf Augenoptiker, wenn ich mir bei der Fertigung einer Brille so viele Toleranzen und Unterschiede bei der Genauigkeit z.B der einstellung der Achskorrektur bei Hornhautverkrümmung leisten würde, könnte ich meinen Laden nach einem Jahr zusperren. Abgesehen davon sind die gabeln ja nicht gerade billig, da sollte man eine nahezu gleich gute Qualität innerhalb einer Produktgruppe voraussetzen.


----------



## DerMolch (19. Juni 2013)

Solange die wenigsten Biker merken, dass mit der Gabel was im Argen liegt, bzw. viele von denen die es merken statt zu reklamieren anfangen mit Schmieröl etc. zu experimentieren, ist da seitens Hersteller kein Handlungsbedarf.


----------



## User60311 (20. Juni 2013)

stimme Toshi da zu.

Außerdem kommt noch hinzu: Ein Tropfen Öl reicht zur Schmierung, mehr ist besser.
Also nicht zu vergleichen mit -2,5 Dioptrien.

Außerdem sollten Fox Gabeln sowieso spätestens alle 30Std zum Service (also ich meine 30Std warens...) -> wer in den ersten 30Std nich gemerkt hat, das zu wenig öl drinne is, wirds auch danach nicht merken, bzw sollte man nach dem Service ja dann von der richtigen Füllmenge ausgehen. (Genauso sehe ich das mit den Fertigungstoleranzen.)

Die Fraktion, die feststellt, das ab Werk zu wenig Schmiermittel drinne is, die macht die Gabel doch eh selber auf, und jeder einzelne von denen weiß wieder irgenwas besser (ich sach nur Gleitbahnöl und Getriebeöl)....

Würdest du einen Fox Techniker fragen, der würde dir sagen: "Sind doch genau -2,5Dioptrien Öl drinne" ... 

Edit:
Wars bei Brillen nich eh so, das man die genaue Dioptrien eh nicht über das gesammte Gesichtsfeld gleich hinbekommt?
(Interessiert mich gerade mal so)


----------



## tomson6666 (20. Juni 2013)

User60311 schrieb:


> stimme Toshi da zu.
> 
> Außerdem kommt noch hinzu: Ein Tropfen Öl reicht zur Schmierung, mehr ist besser.
> Also nicht zu vergleichen mit -2,5 Dioptrien.
> ...



Das kommt ganz darauf an wie viel Geld Du für Gläser ausgeben willst und natürlich hängt das Schärfefeld der Gläser von Deinen Stärken ab.
Aber es gibt heute Individuelle Gläser die ein Schärfefeld über das ganze Glas bieten, kosten halt entsprechend, (genau wie bei Federgabeln ).

Mir gehts aber genau darum. Ich finde es nicht ok wenn Gabeln oder Dämpfer scheinbar einfach zusammengeschustert werden (ja ja ist ein wenig übertrieben), in der einen Gabel ist mal mehr Öl drin in der anderen mal weniger. Wofür gibts denn dann bitte diese so wichtigen Füllmengen angaben der Hersteller wenn sie sich selber nicht dran halten?


----------



## User60311 (20. Juni 2013)

Ganz einfach, deine Gabeln werden meist in Fern-Ost montiert.

Und wenn da der Vorarbeiter sagt: Wir haben jetzt 5000 Gabeln mit jeweils 50ml Öl drinne, aber ihr füllt nur 40ml ein.

Rechne dir ma aus, was da an Kosten gespart wird.

An Fox wird das dann als "menschliche Tolleranz" verkauft.

Edit:
Danke für die Brillengläser Erklärung !


----------



## herr_rolf (27. Juni 2013)

Hallo,

kennt einer von Euch ein Bild vom AL+ in XL. Habe hier im Thread maximal den L-Rahmen finden können.

Vielen Dank,
Ralf


----------



## marc9999 (27. Juni 2013)

Mach ich dir morgen gerne eins. Irgendein speziellen Wunsch?

Grüße Marc


Edit: hatte eins aufm handy


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Warsteiner87 (27. Juni 2013)

Jemand interesse an nem Schwarzen Nerve al+ 8.0 Rahmen in schwarz größe L ?


----------



## herr_rolf (28. Juni 2013)

marc9999 schrieb:


> Mach ich dir morgen gerne eins. Irgendein speziellen Wunsch?
> 
> Grüße Marc
> 
> ...



Danke Marc.


----------



## Razzor (28. Juni 2013)

So, meine Plastik Scheiben für die Luftkammer sind bei Toxoholics bestellt. Ich hoffe die sind aus Gold für den Preis.


----------



## pytek (28. Juni 2013)

Ich fahre einen AL+ 7.0 in XL.


----------



## Vogelsberger (29. Juni 2013)

Passen 2,4" Reifen alle Maxxis Ardent oder RQ Problemlos in den Hinterbau?


----------



## DerMolch (29. Juni 2013)

Jep!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DerMolch (4. Juli 2013)

Fall es noch wen interessiert:

Ich habe meinen RP2 Performance Dämpfer mit LV Luftkammer (original) und 0.6er Volumenspacer getauscht.
Eingebaut habe ich einen RP23 Kashima mit XV1 Luftkammer, Velocity und Rebound M, sowie Bosstvalve 175PSI (KEIN CTD).

Prinzipiell fühlt es sich nun wesentlich homogener an, auch ohne Spacer. Ich bin bisher noch nicht auf dem Trail gewesen, aber der Parkplatztest war recht erfolgversprechend. Am Samstag wird ausgiebig getestet, ich glaube aber, dass die CTD Dämpfer wohl eher generell nicht soooo top sind ;-)


----------



## Deleted274990 (4. Juli 2013)

Hallo zusammen,

habe mein AL+ 7  nun auch bekommen und die Montage verlief ohne Probleme. Ich bin nun noch an der Feinabstimmung und frage mich ob die Standardwerte für die Dämpfer von 7 Bar (vorne) + 8 Bar (hinten) gut sind.
Wieviel verwendet ihr denn ? Verstehe ich das richtig, wenn mehr druck vorhanden ist werden die Dämpfer härter - bei weniger weicher ?

Was mir noch aufgefallen ist, bei den Schnellspannern für die Räder, dort gibt es keine Verschlusskappen ? Ist es ok das man quasi durchschauen kann, denke nur das sich dort dreck festsetzen kann.

Ansonsten ein geiles Bike


----------



## DerMolch (4. Juli 2013)

Hallo @areosol:

Richtig, mehr Druck = härter.
Standardwerte gibt es nicht wirklich, stell die Federelemente so ein, dass Du so um die 20-25% des Federwegs verbrauchst wenn du locker auf dem Rad sitzt. Dazu gibt es Anleitungen, glaube auch bei Canyon selbst.
Bei der Gabel wären das dann ca 30-37mm, beim Dämpfer 10-12,5mm. 

Verschlusskappen für die Schnellspanner? hast Du auch welche in den Kettenblattschrauben? Da kann man auch durchschauen ;-)


----------



## Deleted274990 (4. Juli 2013)

Toshi181 schrieb:


> Hallo @_areosol_:
> 
> Richtig, mehr Druck = härter.
> Standardwerte gibt es nicht wirklich, stell die Federelemente so ein, dass Du so um die 20-25% des Federwegs verbrauchst wenn du locker auf dem Rad sitzt. Dazu gibt es Anleitungen, glaube auch bei Canyon selbst.
> ...




Danke für die Antwort, ja lt. Canyon sollen es wohl 15% sein. Wenn ich die Messung durchführe, welchen Modus sollte ich denn verwenden ?

Bei der Gabel vorne, kann man ja noch auf der linken Seite den Druck nochmal +/- regulieren. Dies dient auch ebenfalls zur erweiterung des Federwegs ?


----------



## DerMolch (4. Juli 2013)

Ehhmm... also nicht falsch verstehen, aber du weißt schon was du dir gekauft hast, oder?
Hast du mal ins Handbuch geschaut? Das rate ich dir, sonst wirds hier echt müßig.
+|- ist die Talas Einheit, damit verstellst du NUR in 2 Stufen den Federweg.

15% gelten für ein XC Bike, am AllMountain "darfst" du mehr Sag fahren.


----------



## DerMolch (4. Juli 2013)

Modus für Sag Justage: D, obwohl es egal sein dürfte - aber lassen wir das!
Die Talas auf jeden Fall auf vollen FW stellen!


----------



## Deleted274990 (4. Juli 2013)

Toshi181 schrieb:


> Ehhmm... also nicht falsch verstehen, aber du weißt schon was du dir gekauft hast, oder?
> Hast du mal ins Handbuch geschaut? Das rate ich dir, sonst wirds hier echt müßig.
> +|- ist die Talas Einheit, damit verstellst du NUR in 2 Stufen den Federweg.
> 
> 15% gelten für ein XC Bike, am AllMountain "darfst" du mehr Sag fahren.



ja sicher, ich finde das Handbuch geht nicht wirklich in die details. Da hilft dann eher der Online Support Bereich.


----------



## Dice8 (4. Juli 2013)

@areosol: Es wäre sicherlich einfacher gewesen du hättest das Bike mit "Abholung vor Ort" bestellt. FFM ist ja nicht weit weg von Koblenz. Der/die Canyon Mitarbeiter/in der/die das Bike an dich übergibt nimmt sich i.d.R. 45 Minuten Zeit und erklären das Rad inkl. Fahrwerks-Setup.


----------



## Deleted274990 (4. Juli 2013)

wobei ich mich mittlerweile ganz gut eingelesen. Ich denke das es besser ist wenn ich vom Aufbau mit dem Thema beschäftige und  so die Thematik besser verstehe. Als wenn ich ein fertiges Rad abhole und es gleich los gehen kann. Zur not gibt es ja noch das Forum


----------



## Dice8 (4. Juli 2013)

Das stimmt natürlich. Wir stehen dir mit Rat und Tat zur Seite


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Razzor (4. Juli 2013)

Ich hab meine Plastikpünüppel von Toxoholics erhalten. Leider waren die für den Preis nicht aus Gold. Hab sie trotzdem eingebaut. 
Jetzt fahre ich mit ca 250 PSI. Beim ausholen zum Bunnyhop geht der Dämpfer auf 50-60% runter. Auf dem Trail auf ca 90%. Hab den 2 größten Spacer drin. 
Werde es demnächst mal mit dem größten Versuchen.


----------



## hardliner187 (4. Juli 2013)

Knarzt euer cockpit bei starker neigung bzw. druck auf den lenker?


----------



## DerMolch (5. Juli 2013)

hardliner187 schrieb:


> Knarzt euer cockpit bei starker neigung bzw. druck auf den lenker?



Ja, nervig! Auch Lösen, Säubern, mit gleichem Drehoment anziehen bringts nicht


----------



## DerMolch (5. Juli 2013)

Razzor schrieb:


> Ich hab meine Plastikpünüppel von Toxoholics erhalten. Leider waren die für den Preis nicht aus Gold. Hab sie trotzdem eingebaut.
> Jetzt fahre ich mit ca 250 PSI. Beim ausholen zum Bunnyhop geht der Dämpfer auf 50-60% runter. Auf dem Trail auf ca 90%. Hab den 2 größten Spacer drin.
> Werde es demnächst mal mit dem größten Versuchen.



Ich habe den großen Spacer nun ausprobiert, zwar ist dieses gefühlte Durchrauschen weg, aber der HB fühlt sich tot an.
Der 0.6er Spacer (2. größter) passt meiner Meinung nach besser.


----------



## Deleted274990 (5. Juli 2013)

...so nach der ersten Probefahrt habe ich den Dämpfer / Gabel etwas härter gestellt. Nun sollte es passen.

Was mir aber aufgefallen ist, die vordere Bremse schleift bei Geraden, flachen wegen. Ist das während der Einbremsphase normal ?
Weiter kommt wenn das bike steht und nur leicht bewegt wird vom Hinterrad ein quietschen, löse ich die Spannschraube wird es weniger bzw. Wenn ich die hintere Bremse betätige hört es auch auf. Liegt wohl eher an der Bremse, was kann das sein ?

Thx


----------



## Dice8 (6. Juli 2013)

Das liegt an der Bremse. Diese ist anscheint nicht korrekt zentriert worden. War bei meinem AL+ auch der Fall. Ich würde die Sättel einfach neu zentrieren. Dann wirst du Ruhe haben.


----------



## hardliner187 (7. Juli 2013)

Wenn neu zentrieren, Schrauben lösen Bremse drücken Schrauben anziehen bedeutet hat's bei mir nicht geholfen


----------



## Dice8 (7. Juli 2013)

So einfach geht das bei den Avids leider nicht. Gerade wenn neue und damit "dicke" Beläge drin sind. Hier muss man meistens per Augenmaß nachhelfen. Eine Taschenlampe (Lichtspalttest) ist auch Pflicht.


----------



## Deleted274990 (7. Juli 2013)

So, für die hinterbremse hat das funktioniert. Es ist nichts mehr zu hören, bei den Bremsen vorne ist beim der Demontage etwas Flüssigkeit ausgetreten und nun lässt sich der Bremshebel voll durchdrücken. Natürlich schleift es weiterhin und quietscht nun beim Bremsen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hardliner187 (7. Juli 2013)

also solltest du jetzt frisch entlüften.


----------



## Maxx Perfexx (12. Juli 2013)

Hallo zusammen,

kann es sein, dass das AL+ nicht mit 3x9 (44/32/22 + 11-34) kompatibel ist?
Wenn ich auf das kleine Kettenblatt schalte (22), dann kann ich maximal die ersten 3 bis 4 Ritzel (von groß ausgehend) fahren. Bei allen weiteren Ritzeln schleift die Kette am Umwerfer.

Hier kann man die Kette sehen, wenn sie auf 22-34 liegt, dort ist ausreichend Platz:






Auf dem 3ten Ritzel sieht es so aus:





Ab dem 4ten dann so:





Der Umwerfer ist von der Höhe nach meiner Meinung korrekt eingestellt.





Kann mir jemand sagen, woran das liegt und was ich dagegen machen kann?

VG,

M


----------



## Vincy (12. Juli 2013)

Brauchst da den 9-fach Umwerfer (FD-M771-D), da geht das Leitblech tiefer nach Unten und ist auch etwas breiter.
Der 10-fach Umwerfer ist für 24-42Z optimiert, nicht für 22-44Z.


----------



## pytek (13. Juli 2013)

Hallo zusammen,

an meinem AL 7.0+ macht die Gabel beim schnellem einfedern ab  zu ein Pfeifgeräusch. So wie als ein Überdruckventil aufmachen würde? Setup der Gabel: 120Psi bei 86kg.


----------



## hardliner187 (13. Juli 2013)

bisschen viel Psi für 86 KG? 
Ich fahr mit gut 100 Kg fertig 100 - 110


----------



## pytek (13. Juli 2013)

hardliner187 schrieb:


> bisschen viel Psi für 86 KG?
> Ich fahr mit gut 100 Kg fertig 100 - 110



Es sind 20% SAG. 

Zum einstellen der Zugstuffe:
Pedale Wagerecht, raus aus dem Sattel, Ausgangsposition.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## fl9y (14. Juli 2013)

pytek schrieb:


> Es sind 20% SAG.
> 
> Zum einstellen der Zugstuffe:
> Pedale Wagerecht, raus aus dem Sattel, Ausgangsposition.



würde meinen luft in der gabel, deshalb auch höherer druck für normalen sag.


----------



## sciregomtb (15. Juli 2013)

meine Freundin hat endlich ihr Nervel AL+ 7.0. Wir hatten zufälligerweise zugeschlagen als es die Rabatt Aktion gab.

Leider hatten wir gleich ein paar Reklamationen. Bremse ohne Druckpunkt, kaputte Gewindefassungen am Schalthebel, sich auflösender Aufkleber und eine Reverb 125mm die zu hoch ist. Es ist zwar ärgerlich aber ich warte jetzt einfach mal die Antwort vom Canyon Support ab.
Mal sehen was Canyon zu meiner mail antwortet.

Etwas verwundert hat mich allerdings der untere weiße Teil des Unterrohr mit dem blauen Canyon Schriftzug. Ich bin davon ausgegangen der Rahmen wäre komplett lackiert stattdessen ist dieser Bereich ein Aufkleber (Steinschlagschutz???) der sich leider jetzt schon an einer Stelle löst. Sobald das Bike anständig im Gelände bewegt wird und Dreck an die Stelle kommt wird sich der Aufkleber weiter ablösen.

Nichts gegen Steinschlagschutz aber solche Aufkleber statt einer Lackierung ist mir neu und kann ich absolut nicht nachvollziehen. Wie ist das bei euch?

Besonders ärgerlich ist das, bei Rahmengröße S eine 125mm Reverb verbaut wurde und die jetzt eindeutig zu lang ist. Angabe der Beinlänge hatten wir angegeben. Kann man die Reverb auf 100 mm traveln oder seht ihr hier Canyon in der Pflicht vornherein eine 100er einzubauen?


----------



## Herattic (16. Juli 2013)

Am Unterrohr ist noch eine transparente Schutzfolie für den Aufkleber. Vielleicht hat die sich gelöst?

Ich habe auch erst nach ein paar Fahrten gemerkt, dass da noch eine Schutzfolie ist.


----------



## sciregomtb (16. Juli 2013)

Herattic schrieb:


> Am Unterrohr ist noch eine transparente Schutzfolie für den Aufkleber. Vielleicht hat die sich gelöst?
> 
> Ich habe auch erst nach ein paar Fahrten gemerkt, dass da noch eine Schutzfolie ist.


 
du meinst über dem weißen Aufkleber ist noch eine transparente Folie? bei mir scheint es nur eine weiße Folie zu sein. Darutner ist der schwarze Rahmen zu sehen


----------



## hardliner187 (16. Juli 2013)

sciregomtb schrieb:


> du meinst über dem weißen Aufkleber ist noch eine transparente Folie? bei mir scheint es nur eine weiße Folie zu sein. Darutner ist der schwarze Rahmen zu sehen


  Bei mir auch


----------



## gi_si (16. Juli 2013)

Ich hatte bereits 2 al+ in den Händen. 
Beim Ersten im Februar in Farbe hornet war eine durchsichtige Folie auf dem schwarzen mit Schriftzug Canyon bedruckten Rahmen.
Beim 2. Rad in Farbe blauweißschwarz ist dort eine dicke weiße Folie, auf der Canyon drauf gedruckt ist. 
Ich frage mich, ob der Schriftzug nochmal drunter auf dem dort schwarzen Rahmen gedruckt ist.


----------



## sciregomtb (16. Juli 2013)

habe mit Canyon telefoniert. Unter der Folie ist der kein Schriftzug.


----------



## stanleydobson (16. Juli 2013)

Also abgesehen von der alten dämpferdisskusion hab ich auch die genannten "probleme"

-cockpit knirscht bei druck seit der ersten anspruchsvollen ausfahrt
-bremsscheibe (?) macht schleifendes geräusch ab ca 20kmh
-bei einer harten bremsung kann es schonmal sein, dass danach was am reifen schleift bis ich erneut hart bremse

Ansonsten bin ich als anfänger aber zufrieden mit dem bike, auch wenn ich nicht bei der dämpferproblematik mitreden kann


----------



## hardliner187 (16. Juli 2013)

das mit dem cockpit wird bei mir immer lauter und nervt wirklich. Man kann kaum noch im wiegetritt einen berg hochjagen ohne das einen die Leute komisch angucken. Mal nee mail an Canyon schreiben ob die wissen was da los sein kann


----------



## stanleydobson (16. Juli 2013)

Naja so laut ist es bei mir nicht, da stört mich die bremsscheibe eher oder was da laute von sich gibt bei einer bestimmten geschwindigkeit....
Mich stört es einfach wenn es still ist und man irgendwas am bike hört das geräusche macht...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Saintsrest (16. Juli 2013)

Macht mal den Vorbau runter und den Lenker ab. Das ganze mal mit einem Tuch sauber machen und mit Montagepaste neu montieren. Dann seid Ihr mit ziemlicher Sicherheit die Geräusche los.


----------



## maze1601 (17. Juli 2013)

Hallo,

ich habe noch einmal eine Frage zu dem Volumenspacer für den Dämpfer:

Habe ich es richtig verstanden, dass mit dem Spacer mit weniger Druck gefahren werden kann, so dass der Sag etwas größer ist, ohne dass der Dämpfer durchschlägt. Da ich ein recht schwerer Fahrer bin (Mit Rucksack usw. ca. 105 kg) habe ich den Druck schon fast auf maximal und es fühlt sich zu weich an. Wenn ich den Druck weiter erhöhen würde, würde der Sag zu klein.

Welche Spacer größen sind denn für das 7.0 zugelassen?


----------



## Dice8 (17. Juli 2013)

Also ich bin auch ein etwas schwerer Fahrer mit 95kg angezogen + Rucksack. Ich fahren den 0,8er Spacer mit ca. 20% SAG. Ansprechverhalten ist weiter gut aber de Endprogression stimmt endlich. Kein Durchrauschen mehr. Du musst es einfach selbst ausprobieren. Ich habe allerhand Konfigurationen ausprobiert und bin nur mit der oben genanten Konfiguration zufrieden da ich mit dem Bike auch springe, etc. Wie gesagt, bestell dir die Volumenspacer und probiere es aus. Es sind ja 5 verschiedene dabei.


----------



## OJMad (17. Juli 2013)

Maxx Perfexx schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> 
> kann es sein, dass das AL+ nicht mit 3x9 (44/32/22 + 11-34) kompatibel ist?
> Wenn ich auf das kleine Kettenblatt schalte (22), dann kann ich maximal die ersten 3 bis 4 Ritzel (von groß ausgehend) fahren. Bei allen weiteren Ritzeln schleift die Kette am Umwerfer.
> ...



Ist das so, wenn Du auf dem bike sitzt?
Durch den SAG sollte sich das beim fahren / aufsitzen ausgleichen.
Unbelastet ist das normal


----------



## sciregomtb (17. Juli 2013)

sciregomtb schrieb:


> meine Freundin hat endlich ihr Nervel AL+ 7.0. Wir hatten zufälligerweise zugeschlagen als es die Rabatt Aktion gab.
> 
> Leider hatten wir gleich ein paar Reklamationen. Bremse ohne Druckpunkt, kaputte Gewindefassungen am Schalthebel, sich auflösender Aufkleber und eine Reverb 125mm die zu hoch ist. Es ist zwar ärgerlich aber ich warte jetzt einfach mal die Antwort vom Canyon Support ab.
> Mal sehen was Canyon zu meiner mail antwortet.
> ...


 
Canyon hat mir nun schriftlich bestätigt das ich eine Werkstatt in der Nähe beauftragen darf sich dem Bike anzunehmen. Ich muss zwar das Geld vorstrecken bekomme es aber bei Vorlage der Rechnung zurück. Zudem bekomme ich noch einen neuen Aufkleber zugeschickt.

Eine Reverb mit 100 mm können Sie mir leider nicht anbieten. Erscheint auch erst nach der Eurobike. In 125mm ist sie für meine Partnerin leider unbrauchbar


----------



## Maxx Perfexx (18. Juli 2013)

OJMad schrieb:


> Ist das so, wenn Du auf dem bike sitzt?
> Durch den SAG sollte sich das beim fahren / aufsitzen ausgleichen.
> Unbelastet ist das normal



Ich habe mir jetzt den FD-M771-D Umwerfer wie von Vincy empfohlen gekauft. Zusammen mit dem SAG passt jetzt alles - auch die Schaltperformance ist erheblich besser.

Dank euch!


----------



## maze1601 (22. Juli 2013)

Hi,

da mir jetzt zum x-ten mal die Kette beim Downhill runtergeflogen ist, würde ich mir gerne eine Kettenführung kaufen. 

zur Auswahl steht die "günstige" Variante:

Bionicon c.guide v.02
http://www.bike-discount.de/shop/k626/a72147/c-guide-v-02-kettenfuehrung-schwarz.html

Oder aber die etwas teuere Lösung:

*E.THIRTEEN* Triple Ring
http://www.bike-discount.de/shop/k626/a66012/triple-ring-kettenfuehrung-bb.html

Benötige ich hier die BB oder die ISCG05 Version?


Was könnt ihr empfehlen? Gibt es noch andere (bessere oder günstigere) Alternativen?


----------



## Dice8 (22. Juli 2013)

Die E-Thriteen passt nicht. Canyon verbaut direkt am Rahmen keinen ISCG Standard sonder was eigenes. 

Nimm den C-Guide oder meiner Meinung nach was auch besser ist die Kettenführung von Canyon:

http://www.canyon.com/shop/?category=F01&item=27165#tab-accessories

Edit: DIe Kettenführung von Canyon ist natürlich nur für 2-fach geeignet! Den C-Guide kannst du soweit ich weiß auch mit 3-fach fahren.


----------



## maze1601 (22. Juli 2013)

Hi. Danke für die schnelle Antwort. Laut Canyon ist die Kefü nur mit 2-Fach Kurbel kompatibel. Am AL+ habe ich aber eine 3-Fach Kurbel.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dice8 (22. Juli 2013)

Dann bau auf 2-fach inkl. Bashguard um.


----------



## maze1601 (22. Juli 2013)

Und diese Kettenführung:
http://www.g-junkies.de/dreist.html

Wenn ich es richtig gelesen habe, wird diese "vor" das Tretlager geklemmt. Wäre das eine Möglichkeit? Hat das schon jemand getestet?


----------



## Dice8 (22. Juli 2013)

Willst du unbedingt 3-fach fahren??


----------



## Boardi05 (22. Juli 2013)

Bei 3-fach klappt nur die Bionicon Kefü


----------



## maze1601 (22. Juli 2013)

Ehrlich gesagt habe ich mich mit dem Thema Übersetzung noch nicht auseinander gesetzt. ;-)


----------



## stanleydobson (22. Juli 2013)

So gerade mal gecheckt bei mir

Also auf der gabel hab ich 3,5 cm SAG und am dämpfer jetzt 1cm nachdem ich auf 230psi hochgepumpt habe.... ->76kg :/ vorher hatte ich 2cm mit 150psi

Das kann mit nem spacer verbessert werden?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Saintsrest (22. Juli 2013)

stanleydobson schrieb:


> So gerade mal gecheckt bei mir
> 
> Also auf der gabel hab ich 3,5 cm SAG und am dämpfer jetzt 1cm nachdem ich auf 230psi hochgepumpt habe.... ->76kg :/ vorher hatte ich 2cm mit 150psi
> 
> Das kann mit nem spacer verbessert werden?



Der Volume Spacer verändert am sag nichts. Es wird nur das Volumen verändert, dadurch wird der Dämpfer progressiver.

ich fahre mit dem 0,8 Spacer 190 psi bei 78 kilo (nackt) Was nicht bedeutet, dass ich oft nackt radle.


----------



## Dice8 (22. Juli 2013)

maze1601 schrieb:


> Ehrlich gesagt habe ich mich mit dem Thema Übersetzung noch nicht auseinander gesetzt. ;-)



Ich habe auf 22/36 mit Bash umgebaut. Das Mehr an Bodenfreiheit ist Gold wert gerade wenn man technische Sachen fährt.


----------



## maze1601 (22. Juli 2013)

Das würde folgende Einkaufsliste bedeuten:

- Neue Kurbel mit 2-Fach Übersetzung
- Bash
- Canyon Kettenführung

Richtig? Welche Übersetzungen sollte man dann wählen? Du hast 36/22. Habe jetzt häufig 38/24 gelsesen.


----------



## Boardi05 (22. Juli 2013)

maze1601 schrieb:


> Das würde folgende Einkaufsliste bedeuten:
> 
> - Neue Kurbel mit 2-Fach Übersetzung
> - Bash
> ...



Größte KB abmontieren, mittleres auch, mittlere mit 38er oder 36er wechseln und statt dem größten kommt der Bash dran.

Ich fahr 24/36, klappt in den alpen wunderbar


----------



## maze1601 (22. Juli 2013)

Ok. Das wÃ¤re dann beispielhaft:

das 24er bleibt drauf, gekauft wird das "*RACE FACE* Turbine Kettenblatt 10-fach 104 mm 36 z schwarz" und "*RACE FACE* Lightweight Bashguard 4-Arm bis 36Z schwarz" zzg. die KettenfÃ¼hrung von Canyon. Somit sollte alles wunderbar sein? Wird eigentlich auch oben eine KettenfÃ¼hrung benÃ¶tigt? Bei der bisherigen Zusammenstellung wÃ¼rde ich bei rund 150 â¬ liegen.


----------



## Dice8 (22. Juli 2013)

Es geht auch günstiger. 36er Kettenblatt Shimano Deore ca 15. Blackshire Bash ca. 29, 39 Canyon Kettenführung.


----------



## maze1601 (22. Juli 2013)

Super, danke für die Tipps. Das werde ich demnächst mal in Angriff nehmen. Jetzt wird die Woche erst mal der Spacer eingebaut und die Shimano XT Bremse montiert...


----------



## marc9999 (22. Juli 2013)

Was hat Canyon eigentlich dazu bewegt beim 7.0 eine Slx Kassette und keine x9 einzubauen? Vom Gewicht her wäre eine x9 ja besser. Ist die slx stabiler oder hat sonstige Vorzüge?


----------



## stanleydobson (22. Juli 2013)

Boardi05 schrieb:


> Größte KB abmontieren, mittleres auch, mittlere mit 38er oder 36er wechseln und statt dem größten kommt der Bash dran.
> 
> Ich fahr 24/36, klappt in den alpen wunderbar



Wäre eigentlich ne überlegung wert, das 42er kettenblatt nutze ich eh nie 

Muss man da auf bestimmte sachen achten bei der kombi kettenblatt,bashguard und kettenführung ? ( brauch man die überhaupt?)

Gibt ja sauviele marken und farben  da könnte man sich ja auch farblich was basteln !?


----------



## eckz (23. Juli 2013)

Also ich habe jetzt schon etliche seiten gelesen und bin einfach nur baff...
Ich hatte eigtl. gedacht, dass wenn mein bike in den nächsten 2 wochen kommt, welches schlappe 1800euro kostet ich los radeln kann und nicht erstmal reparieren, ersatzteile kaufen und etc muss?

Ist es alles wirklich so gravierend oder sind das alles details die nur wirklich erfahrene fahrer bemerken und auf jeden fall ändern müssen?

Nichts desto trotz kann mal jemand zusammenfassen was ich an meinen nerve al+ 6.0 alles ändern, nachrüsten, reklamieren, einschicken und sonst was muss?^^
Ich stehe wie ein ochse vorm baum und hab kp plan wo ich anfangen soll, bin ganz frisch mit dem mtb eingestiegen, wäre demnach für unterstützung dankbar.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## gi_si (23. Juli 2013)

also ich hab mein al+ 7.0 aus dem Karton geholt und zunächst eine sehr weiche Vorderradbremse gehabt. nach 1 Tag standzeit hat sich das von selbst so verbessert, dass es jetzt akzeptabel ist. weiter habe ich Gabel und Dämpfer aufgepumpt und seither fahre ich ohne Probleme. alles bestens, also keine Angst.


----------



## Dice8 (23. Juli 2013)

eckz schrieb:


> Also ich habe jetzt schon etliche seiten gelesen und bin einfach nur baff...
> Ich hatte eigtl. gedacht, dass wenn mein bike in den nächsten 2 wochen kommt, welches schlappe 1800euro kostet ich los radeln kann und nicht erstmal reparieren, ersatzteile kaufen und etc muss?
> 
> Ist es alles wirklich so gravierend oder sind das alles details die nur wirklich erfahrene fahrer bemerken und auf jeden fall ändern müssen?
> ...



Jetzt mach dir mal keine Kopf. Wie bei jedem Produkt auch findet man immer mehr negative Bewertungen im Internet als positive. Überlege einfach mal wieviele Nerve AL+ Canyon in dieser Saison schon verkauft hat. Ich glaube in diesem threat beschweren sich nur ca. 10 Leute über Defekte bei Anlieferung etc. Alles Easy!


----------



## Saintsrest (23. Juli 2013)

eckz schrieb:


> Also ich habe jetzt schon etliche seiten gelesen und bin einfach nur baff...
> Ich hatte eigtl. gedacht, dass wenn mein bike in den nächsten 2 wochen kommt, welches schlappe 1800euro kostet ich los radeln kann und nicht erstmal reparieren, ersatzteile kaufen und etc muss?
> 
> Ist es alles wirklich so gravierend oder sind das alles details die nur wirklich erfahrene fahrer bemerken und auf jeden fall ändern müssen?
> ...



Auspacken, reintreten uns Spaß haben.  Allerdings wird ein Entlüftungsset für die Avid-Bremse nicht schaden


----------



## Dice8 (23. Juli 2013)

Saintsrest schrieb:


> ......Allerdings wird ein Entlüftungsset für die Avid-Bremse nicht schaden



Dem muss ich leider zustimmen. Mein Tipp:

http://www.bleedkit.de/Bremse-entlueften/Entlueftungskit-AF-Rev-2-0-fuer-Scheibenbremsen::1.html

DOT 4 bekommst du günstig im Baumarkt


----------



## hardliner187 (23. Juli 2013)

Dice8 schrieb:


> Dem muss ich leider zustimmen. Mein Tipp:
> 
> http://www.bleedkit.de/Bremse-entlueften/Entlueftungskit-AF-Rev-2-0-fuer-Scheibenbremsen::1.html
> 
> DOT 4 bekommst du günstig im Baumarkt


----------



## eckz (23. Juli 2013)

Na das erleichtert doch enorm mal was positives zu hören.
Hab mir das Entlüftungsset bestellt!

Ich hatte einfach das Gefühl (gerade im Bezug auf die Gabel und Bremsanlage ), dass ich diverse Umbauten vornehmen müsse um überhaupt vernünftig fahren zu können.
Dann hätte ich gleich 200 Euro nochmal drauflegen können und mir nen anderes Bike kaufen können.

Naja mal abwarten!

Danke für eure Hilfe


----------



## bergaufbremser_ (23. Juli 2013)

Fahre seit März auch das Al+ 6.0 ohne eine der hier beschriebenen Maßnahmen durchzuführen 
Würde das Bike auch jederzeit wieder kaufen macht echt Spaß!
Das Thema Bremse ist allerdings echt ein Problem. Habe meine auf Grund eines undichten Kolbens eingeschickt aber anstandslos einen neuen Satz bekommen.
Auspacken - Aufbauen - Spass haben


----------



## stanleydobson (25. Juli 2013)

Meine reverb fährt nicht mehr ganz aus !? Am ende fehlen so 5 cm die ich dann per hand raus ziehen muss.... woran kann das liegen? Scheint so als hängts irgendwo


----------



## maze1601 (25. Juli 2013)

Schon entlüftet? Das sollte soweit ich weiß helfen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## stanleydobson (25. Juli 2013)

Nee hab ich noch nicht, aber so oft hab ich sie auch noch net benutzt


----------



## marc9999 (25. Juli 2013)

Sattelklemme zu fest?


----------



## stanleydobson (25. Juli 2013)

Denke nicht !? Hab ja nix verändert die letzten wochen...scheint innerhalb dieses schwarzen "knubbels" zu hängen


----------



## marc9999 (25. Juli 2013)

Probier es trotzdem mal aus. Vll hat sich es durch die Hitze ausgedehnt


----------



## dansens (3. August 2013)

Also ich habe jetzt auch seit April das AL+ 8.0 und bin sehr zufrieden. 
Wie oben schon beschrieben, auspacken zusammenbasteln und losfahren.
Bis jetzt noch keine technischen Probleme gehabt, und das trotz mehreren Stürzen  Alles tut was es soll


----------



## MPille (3. August 2013)

Gestern Nerve Al+ 7.0 erhalten,zusammengebaut,eingestellt und losgefahren.Keine Probleme!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sciregomtb (3. August 2013)

Hat jemand bei Canyon schon mal den zu schnellen Dämpfer reklamiert? Die Zugstufe ist ja wohl ein Witz. Selbst die langsamste Einstellung ist noch zu schnell.


----------



## eckz (3. August 2013)

sciregomtb schrieb:


> Hat jemand bei Canyon schon mal den zu schnellen Dämpfer reklamiert? Die Zugstufe ist ja wohl ein Witz. Selbst die langsamste Einstellung ist noch zu schnell.




Bei mir funktioniert sie perfekt. Sollte wohl eher ein defekt bei dir sein


----------



## MPille (3. August 2013)

Bei mir auch! 

Gesendet von meinem Galaxy Tab 2


----------



## motivio (4. August 2013)

sciregomtb schrieb:


> Hat jemand bei Canyon schon mal den zu schnellen Dämpfer reklamiert? Die Zugstufe ist ja wohl ein Witz. Selbst die langsamste Einstellung ist noch zu schnell.



Ja, habe mich wegen der schnellen Zugstufe an meinem AL+ 9.0 an Canyon gewendet. 
Mehr als den Link zur Anleitung für die Einstellung der Zugstufe kam aber nicht. Das Problem existiert wohl bei nur bei den "besseren" Dämpfer Modellen, darunter nicht. 

Ich habe jetzt einen neues Dämpfermodel von 2014 eingesetzt und da passt die Zugstufeneinstellung.


----------



## sciregomtb (4. August 2013)

motivio schrieb:


> Ja, habe mich wegen der schnellen Zugstufe an meinem AL+ 9.0 an Canyon gewendet.
> Mehr als den Link zur Anleitung für die Einstellung der Zugstufe kam aber nicht. Das Problem existiert wohl bei nur bei den "besseren" Dämpfer Modellen, darunter nicht.
> 
> Ich habe jetzt einen neues Dämpfermodel von 2014 eingesetzt und da passt die Zugstufeneinstellung.



auf eigene Kosten?


----------



## motivio (4. August 2013)

sciregomtb schrieb:


> auf eigene Kosten?



Bis jetzt geliehen.
Meinen bisherigen schicke ich dann mal ein.


----------



## sciregomtb (5. August 2013)

motivio schrieb:


> Bis jetzt geliehen.
> Meinen bisherigen schicke ich dann mal ein.


 
wäre nett wenn du uns auf den laufenden hältst


----------



## mossi-f (5. August 2013)

hey leute könnt ihr mir weiterhelfen?
hab vor 2 wochen mein 8.0 erhalten, bin die letzten drei tage gefahren.
hab festgestellt, dass die bremsscheiben bei hoher geschwindigkeit in der kurve schleifen und ein metallisches geräusch abgeben (neurad)-bei geradeausfahren keine probleme!
kann ich da selber was tun?
ihr würdet mir echt weiterhelfen!


----------



## sciregomtb (5. August 2013)

du kannst versuchen den Bremsattel neu auszurichten. evtl. ist er nicht ganz mittig


----------



## MPille (5. August 2013)

Zudem ist das meist normal,weil die Beläge noch dick sind.Steht sogar auf der Canyon Homepage.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## stanleydobson (5. August 2013)

Was heisst hohe geschwindigkeit?
Bei mir ists schon ab 20kmh dass da irgendwas schleift, auch geradeaus... nervt mich tierisch, denk dann immer an ein billigbike

Es ist aber ein metallisches geräusch bei mir, wenn was am bremssattel schleift hört sich das imo anders an bei mir


----------



## ms303 (5. August 2013)

Verändere mal den Luftdruck des Reifens nach oben und unten...

Dann klingelt die Scheibe in einem anderen Geschwindigkeitsbereich ober sogar gar nicht mehr.

Das hängt mit den entstehenden Vibrationen bzw. Eigenresonanzen bedingt durch Reifenprofil
, Luftdruck etc. und dem Scheibendurchmesser zusammen.

Kann man aber auch im Bremsenforum nachlesen oder finden.

Aber ganz wegkriegen wirst Du es wahrscheinlich nicht...


----------



## Thiel (5. August 2013)

Hallo,

kommt vor. Es verzieht sich alles 
Kein Grund für große Sorgen.


----------



## stanleydobson (6. August 2013)

Naja, ich weis ja nicht

Ich hatte das problem letztes jahr auch bei meinem grand canyon, da hatte ich noch ein tacho und exakt bei 22kmh fing immer das schleifen an bzw nur bei 22kmh , darunter oder ab 24 kmh war dann nix zu hören und ebenfalls vorne in nähe der bremsscheibe wie jetzt beim nerve al+


----------



## sciregomtb (6. August 2013)

wenn wir gerade bei Geräuschen sind. Seit gestern knackt es aus dem vorderem Bereich. Ich vermute mal die innen verlegten Züge. Hat da schon jemand Erfahrungen?


----------



## Tshikey (6. August 2013)

... jo, bei mir war's nur etwas dreck zwischen endhülse u. rahmen,

geknarze bei jedem lenker-einschlag....

in 2 minuten behoben


----------



## dansens (6. August 2013)

mossi-f schrieb:


> hey leute könnt ihr mir weiterhelfen?
> hab vor 2 wochen mein 8.0 erhalten, bin die letzten drei tage gefahren.
> hab festgestellt, dass die bremsscheiben bei hoher geschwindigkeit in der kurve schleifen und ein metallisches geräusch abgeben (neurad)-bei geradeausfahren keine probleme!
> kann ich da selber was tun?
> ihr würdet mir echt weiterhelfen!




schau mal bei canyon auf der Homepage. Sind ein paar gute Tipps. Fahr die Bremsen erstmal vernünftig ein. Evtl nochmal Festsitz aller Schrauben überprüfen! Das hat bei mir auch geholfen!

Gruß


----------



## dansens (6. August 2013)

Habe festgestellt das ich seit ein paar Tagen etwas Spiel in der Hinterradnarbe habe. Felge sowie Narbe: Mavic Crosstrail. Hat einer von euch das gleiche Problem schon mal gehabt? Bleibt mir wohl nix anderes übrig als einzuschicken. Einstellen kann man bei der Narbe nichts. Oder jemand ne andere Idee?


----------



## sciregomtb (6. August 2013)

Tshikey schrieb:


> ... jo, bei mir war's nur etwas dreck zwischen endhülse u. rahmen,
> 
> geknarze bei jedem lenker-einschlag....
> 
> in 2 minuten behoben


 
schaue ich mir mal an. Da kann aber höchstens Staub drin sein. Das Bike wurde noch gar nicht anständig im Gelände gefahren.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## erT_ (6. August 2013)

Nabend zusammen,
fahre nun seit ein paar Wochen das AL+ 8.0 in L.
Da ich für meine Körpergröße (ca 1,83m) eine relativ lange SL von um die 93 cm, aber kurzen Oberkörper habe, komme ich mit dem Vorbau noch nicht 100%ig klar. Die Sitzposition fühlt sich einfach zu gestreckt mit leichtem 'Überschlagsgefühl', wie man so schön sagt, an. 
Im Vergleich mit anderen Bikes kommt mir das ganze Cockpit eigentlich überraschenderweise deutlich niedriger vor...aber das ist ja häufig mit bloßem Auge nur bedingt aussagekräftig. Zudem wirkt der Lenker etwas seltsam gekröpft. 
Beim Fahren aufm Trail komme ich zwar ganz gut klar, da sich ja alles über die Körperhaltung ausgleichen lässt, das letzte Quentchen Komfort und Sicherheit fehlt aber irgendwie. Das kannte ich von meinem Cube anders. 

Hat jemand ähnliche Erfahrungen mit dieser Kombination und kann mir Tips geben, womit ich da anfangen kann? Möchte nicht auf Teufel-komm-raus irgendeinen Vorbau zum probieren kaufen. Zwei Vergleichsräder die ich fahren konnte, die ich sogar 'besser' fand, haben leider eines sehr ähnliche Geometrie des Vorbaus. Da spielt also der Rest des Rades mit ein, daher hier die konkrete Frage an Nerve Fahrer.

Achso....dieses Syntace VRA System habe ich mir bereits mal angesehen, konnte aber noch nicht 100%ig überzeugt werden, nicht zuletzt weil es hier und dort sehr teuer und ab und an wiederum günstig als 'Auslaufmodell' verkauft wird?! Was bräuchte ich da denn nun?

Gruß und Dank,
Manuel


----------



## Dice8 (6. August 2013)

Hallo Manuel,

Bei mir ist es ähnlich. Ich bin 1,83 mit einer SL von 88-89cm. Fahre das AL+ auch in L allerdings mit einem 45mm Vorbau der auch noch 10 Grad Steigung hat (RaceFace Respond). Passt nun echt gut. Ich habe aber noch einen bisschen breiteren Lenker (72cm) mit ein bisschen mehr Rise montiert. Dies allerdings nur weil sich der breitere Lenker bei der Abfahrt besser und sicherer anfühlt.


----------



## erT_ (6. August 2013)

Besten Dank für die zügige Antwort. 45cm sind schon deutlich weniger, als ich bisher so im Kopf hatte. Habe gedacht so 60-70 würden erstmal reichen. Da sieht man schonmal, wie schwierig das ist, da mal nen Anfang zu finden. Vielleicht gibts ja noch ein paar weitere Erfahrungen. Im besten Fall finde ich mal was Gebrauchtes, was ich günstig testen kann....

M


----------



## maxinator (6. August 2013)

Hallo habe mir heute mein nerve al + 6.0 gekauft (mein erstes richtiges Fahrrad). Viel Ahnung habe ich also nicht. Nun zu meiner Frage:
Ich würde mir gerne eine Rock Rhox Reverb nachrüsten. Welche benötige ich. Reicht eine normale Reverb oder benötige ich eine Stealth? 
Würde diese Angabe passen:
Durchmesser: 30,9 mm
Länge: 380 mm
Verstellbereich: 125 mm
Wie größ ist der Einbauaufwand?

MfG 
Max


----------



## Vincy (6. August 2013)

Kannst da beide Varianten verwenden. Die Stealth wird ja da auch serienmäßig eingebaut. Der Einbauaufwand ist da aber höher.
http://www.canyon.com/mountainbikes/bike.html?b=3043#tab-reiter2
[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UMH3fbTL7Cw"]RockShox Reverb Stealth installation - Scott Genius LT - YouTube[/nomedia]   [nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qtVtTd7iQzk"]RockShox Reverb Stealth installation - Trek Remedy - YouTube[/nomedia]


----------



## maxinator (6. August 2013)

Also wenn ich mir eine Rock Shox Reverb mit folgenden Eigenschaften kaufen würde müsste sie passen:

Durchmesser: 30,9 mm
Länge: 380 mm
Verstellbereich: 125 mm

Bin mir bei der Länge nicht sicher! Bei Canyon sind nur Angaben über Durchmesser und Verstellbereich. 
Beim 6.0 fehlt auch die Durchmesserangabe.

Und danke für die schnelle Antwort



Vincy schrieb:


> Kannst da beide Varianten verwenden. Die Stealth wird ja da auch teilweise serienmäßig eingebaut. Der Einbauaufwand ist da aber höher.
> http://www.canyon.com/mountainbikes/bike.html?b=3043#tab-reiter2


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dice8 (8. August 2013)

Das 6.0er hat auch 30,9mm Durchmesser am Sattelrohr.
Welchen Verstellbereich du bestellt musst du vorher ausmessen. 125mm passt eigentlich immer. Ich würde die Stealth nehmen, weil ersten saubere optik und zweiten keine störende Leitung rumflattert mit der man hängen bleiben kann.


----------



## MPille (8. August 2013)

Warum hast nicht gleich das Nerve AL+ 7.0 genommen, da wäre die Reverb schon drin gewesen? 

Gesendet von meinem Galaxy Tab 2


----------



## maxinator (8. August 2013)

Weil ich ein armer Student bin, dem 1800 schon eigentlich zu teuer sind. Mir wurde jetzt allerdings eine Rock Shox Reverb von 2011 angeboten, die nie verbaut war und 120 kosten soll!


----------



## Pilli (8. August 2013)

Hallo Leute,
ist die Farbe STEALTH eigentlich eine Lackierung/Pulverbeschichtung oder ist der Rahmen nur eloxiert?

Ich frage wegen Rahmengewicht...

Grüße, Pilli


----------



## karsan (8. August 2013)

Hallo zusammen mal ne andere Frage...für die Steckachsen...welches Fett benutzt ihr bzw. gibt es Empfehlungen?? Geht m de Steckachsen und eben auch die Satttelstütze...das Ich sie nach der Reinigung einfach wieder bissl fetten kann.
Bei Canyon bei der Abholung hab ich leider verpasst zu schauen was der gute Mann benutzt hatte...

Danke..


----------



## MPille (8. August 2013)

Pilli schrieb:


> Hallo Leute,
> ist die Farbe STEALTH eigentlich eine Lackierung/Pulverbeschichtung oder ist der Rahmen nur eloxiert?
> 
> Ich frage wegen Rahmengewicht...
> ...



Mit Stealth ist die unsichtbare Kabelführung gemeint. 

Gesendet von meinem Galaxy Tab 2


----------



## Micha382 (8. August 2013)

MPille schrieb:


> Mit Stealth ist die unsichtbare Kabelführung gemeint.
> 
> Gesendet von meinem Galaxy Tab 2



Nein, Stealth heißen die ganz schwarzen Rahmen bei Canyon...


----------



## MPille (8. August 2013)

Ich habe auch recht,weil ich noch bei der Frage von Maxinator war,der wegen der Rock Shox Reverb fragte.Habe ich jetzt nicht aufgepasst.


----------



## marc9999 (8. August 2013)

War bei euch eigentlich so ein Schluss mit dabei um das Lagerspiel der Nabe einzustellen? Hab den ganzen Karton durchsucht aber nichts gefunden. Und wie heißt dieses Teil richtig? War der Meinung das das zum Lieferumfang bei Mavic Felgen gehört.


MFG Marc


----------



## MPille (8. August 2013)

Lagerspiel der Nabe???


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## marc9999 (8. August 2013)

Du weißt was ich mein  wenn man am Hinterrad wackelt hat es leicht Spiel.


----------



## MPille (8. August 2013)

Ok , so gut kenne ich mich net aus, aber wäre mir neu, wenn man das einstellen kann. Meins ich bombenfest. 

Gesendet von meinem Galaxy Tab 2


----------



## marc9999 (8. August 2013)

Einstellen kann man es nur braucht man so n Plastikschlüssel. War bei dir was dabei ?


----------



## MPille (8. August 2013)

Mir wäre nichts bekannt.Hab auch keine Ahnung wie der aussehen soll.


----------



## marc9999 (8. August 2013)

So ungefähr ...denk ich


----------



## maxinator (9. August 2013)

Hallo,
mein nerve al+ 6.0 ist jetzt 3 Tage alt. Bin aber nicht mehr 100% zufrieden. Bei schnellen Fahrten in Kurven hört man ein metallisches schleifen. Das könnten die Bremsen sein. Jetzt ist mir allerdings etwas Spiel zwischen Lenker und Rahmen aufgefallen! Außerdem ist an dieser stelle ein Austritt von Öl oder Fett zu sehen. Haben die bei canyon einfach schlecht geschraubt oder kann das was schlimmeres sein?


----------



## MPille (9. August 2013)

Das schleifen ist normal und das steht sogar auf der Canyon Seite. Gerade weil das Bike noch neu ist. Ich glaube eher, dass Du ein Spiel in der Gabel hast. Habe ich auch und ist auch normal. Solltest wirklich nachweislich Spiel im Lenkkopf haben, kannst es ganz einfach nachstellen. Dauert keine fünf Minuten. 
Das ist nur etwas Fett, dass heraus quillt. Sei froh, dass es gut gefettet ist. Wisch es ab und gut ist. 

Gesendet von meinem Galaxy Tab 2


----------



## maxinator (9. August 2013)

Na ja das ist aber schon sehr viel Spiel! Wenn man locker die Vorderradbremse nutzt merkt man es direkt und man hört es auch! 
Du meinst also einfach die Schraube anziehen! Es sind 1-2 mm Spiel! Ich meine da kann doch auch schnell was ausschlagen! 
Ist mein erstes (richtiges) Bike und ich kenne mich nicht aus! Deswegen meine Vorsicht.


----------



## MPille (9. August 2013)

Wenn es etwas knackt halte mal den Finger zwischen Tauch-und Standrohr,da wo die Dichtung ist.Drück die Bremse und dann schau nochmal.Ich habe da Spiel und das haben wohl alle Fox Gabeln.Da brauchst Dir keine Sorgen machen.Das ganze machst jetzt auch mit dem Lenkkopf,wie hier beschrieben.Kannst 1 zu 1 übernehmen.
Ich dachte auch erst,daß es der Lenkkopf ist,aber kommt wirklich von der Gabel.

http://www.fahrrad-workshop-sprockhoevel.de/Ahead-Steuerkopf-Einstellen.htm


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Braunbaer (9. August 2013)

maxinator schrieb:


> Du meinst also einfach die Schraube anziehen! Es sind 1-2 mm Spiel! Ich meine da kann doch auch schnell was ausschlagen!
> Ist mein erstes (richtiges) Bike und ich kenne mich nicht aus! Deswegen meine Vorsicht.



Vielleicht ist es das beste, Du schaust mal kurz bei einem Händler vorbei, der sich das anschaut. Kostet nicht viel und der kann Dir bestimmt schnell helfen.

Erstmal ist es wichtig herauszufinden, wo das Spiel herkommt. Das kann der Steuersatz sein (vor dem Einstellen den Vorbau lösen!), das kann Buchsenspiel in der Fox-Gabel sein (etwas ist normal) oder die Bremsbeläge bewegen sich etwas hin- und her (auch normal).

Das Fett ist übrigens normal. Unterhalb des Steuerrohres quilllt auch ewas raus, das ist normal.

Braunbär.


----------



## maxinator (9. August 2013)

Hatte bei canyon angerufen. Die meinten auch ich soll zu einer Werkstatt fahren. Sie übernehmen alles bis 40. Wenn es teurer werden sollte muss das Fahrrad zu ihnen.


----------



## erT_ (10. August 2013)

Wenn man nicht viel Erfahrung hat neigt man dazu, etwas empfindlich auf solche Situationen zu reagieren. Wenn ich die Vorderradbremse ziehe und bisl wackel, dann merk ich auch deutlich Spiel. Ist vermutlich eine zusammenarbeit aus Lenkkopf, Gabel, Felgen und Bremse. Vor allem die Gabel federt ja zusätzlich sehr schnell, solange sie lastfrei etwas bewegt wird. Erst wenn du konrekt ausmachen kannst, dass allein im Steuersatz deutlich spürbares Spiel herrscht, solltest du mal nachstellen. Alles andere ist in meinen Augen normal und sogar nötig. Wär alles bombenfest in Steuersatz, Gabel, Bremskolben etc., würden die Systeme garnicht funktionieren. Es ist also immer ein schmaler Grat zwischen gerade eben kein und zu viel Spiel....


----------



## Dice8 (10. August 2013)

marc9999 schrieb:


> Du weißt was ich mein  wenn man am Hinterrad wackelt hat es leicht Spiel.



Bei den Cross Rides kann man kein Lagerspiel einstellen! Die haben pro Nabe jeweils 2 Industrielager. Wenn dein HR "Lagerspiel" aufweist dann liegt das an der Achse die durch die Nabe geht (nicht die X12). Diese ist minimal zu dünn. Dazu gibt es auch Threads hier im IBC wie man das selbst beseitigen kann ODER halt das HR zurück an Canyon schicken und (wochenlang) auf Ersatz warten.


----------



## maxinator (10. August 2013)

Schrauben angezogen alles okay


----------



## karsan (18. August 2013)

Guten Abend zusammen, ich habe mal ne Frage zu meinem AL+ 7.0 und zwar bin ich am Samstag im Pfälzerwald unterwegs gewesen und beim Runter fahren...hat erstens meine Kette ziemlich geschlagen und zum anderen als ich wieder "rein treten" wollte hatte sie mehrmal so Fehlschaltungen... Kann das sein das die Kette zu lang ist?? Hab ne neue drauf weil die alte mir gerissen ist. Eigentlich ist die neue genau so lang?! Kennt das jemand und weiß abhilfe?

Danke


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Saintsrest (19. August 2013)

karsan schrieb:


> Guten Abend zusammen, ich habe mal ne Frage zu meinem AL+ 7.0 und zwar bin ich am Samstag im Pfälzerwald unterwegs gewesen und beim Runter fahren...hat erstens meine Kette ziemlich geschlagen und zum anderen als ich wieder "rein treten" wollte hatte sie mehrmal so Fehlschaltungen... Kann das sein das die Kette zu lang ist?? Hab ne neue drauf weil die alte mir gerissen ist. Eigentlich ist die neue genau so lang?! Kennt das jemand und weiß abhilfe?
> 
> Danke



Musst halt mal die Glieder der alten und der neuen zählen, ob sie wirklich gleich lang ist. Wegen der Schaltprobleme musst Deine Schaltung überprüfen. Die Spannung der Züge lässt immer mal wieder nach. Deswegen hast ja die Stellschrauben an den Schalthebeln.


----------



## Tshikey (19. August 2013)

karsan schrieb:


> Guten Abend zusammen, ich habe mal ne Frage zu meinem AL+ 7.0 und zwar bin ich am Samstag im Pfälzerwald unterwegs gewesen und beim Runter fahren...hat erstens meine Kette ziemlich geschlagen und zum anderen als ich wieder "rein treten" wollte hatte sie mehrmal so Fehlschaltungen... Kann das sein das die Kette zu lang ist?? Hab ne neue drauf weil die alte mir gerissen ist. Eigentlich ist die neue genau so lang?! Kennt das jemand und weiß abhilfe?
> 
> Danke



... kann auch dreck / geäst zwischen den ritzeln sein, gerade wenn die 
kette schlägt "sammelt" sie dabei auch viel unrat ein.

die neue kette hast du abgemessen u. gekürzt?


----------



## karsan (19. August 2013)

Moin zusammen...

ja die alte war ja die KMC die ab Werk drauf ist und ich habe sie nebeneinander gelegt und entsprechend gekürzt.
Muss noch ma die Glieder zählen, habe sie ja noch und eben mal die Züge nach stellen...

Kann das auch daran liegen das sie "verstellt" ist also die Schaltung? Macht nicht den Eindruck beim fahren aber vielleicht reicht da Jänschke en wenig!?


----------



## MPille (19. August 2013)

Will mich mal kurz einklinken.Hat die KMC Kette auf dem AL+ 7.0 eigentlich so ein Kettenschloss (Missing Link) oder ist die normal vernietet?
Falls ich mal ne neue Kette brauche,würdet Ihr mir eher zu ner Shimano bzw. Sram Kette raten?


----------



## karsan (19. August 2013)

Das ist ne gute Frage  mir ist sie ja gerissen und nun fahre ich ne Sram....


----------



## kermitnbg (19. August 2013)

An meiner KMC ist ein Kettenschloss dran.

Hatte auch mal leichte Probleme mit der Schaltung... dachte erst ich muss nur den Zug etwas nachstellen. Was erstmal nichts half. Dann hat sich herausgestellt, dass mein Spannröllchen etwas geeiert hat und die Kette gelegentlich daneben lief. Sowas hatte ich bisher noch nie. Schraube war auch ausreichend angezogen.

Seitdem ich es ausgebaut und das Lager wieder gerade eingesetzt hatte läuft es wieder ohne Probleme.


----------



## MPille (19. August 2013)

Habe hier vielleicht eine interessantes Dokument für die AL+ Fahrer,hier kann man auch die Anzugsdrehmomente des Hinterbaus herauslesen.


----------



## karsan (19. August 2013)

So habe das heutige Regenwetter mal genutzt um das Bike so richtig zu putzen,

Mal die gesamte Kassette geputz die kleinen Ritzel und die Kette komplett befreit vom Sand. Dabei habe ich das Hinterrad raus gemacht und dummerweise beim wieder einbauen als ich dann die Steckachse "fest" ziehen wollte zu spät gesehen das der O-Ring sich gequetscht hat und somit habe ich den geschrottet :-(

Hat der die Aufgabe das man nicht zu fest anzieht oder hat der eher den Dicht Effekt das kein Dreck rein kommt?

Danke für Eure Hilfe

Gruß


----------



## Dice8 (20. August 2013)

Keine Ahnung. Bei mir ist der auch schon kaputt bzw. weg. Klappt trotzdem


----------



## kermitnbg (22. August 2013)

Hab auch nurnoch so 2/3 davon dran... hatte mich schon gefragt ob man den evtl. spotgünstig einzeln bekommt... ganz klar... es ist eine blöde frage.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wolfi_b (23. August 2013)

Das ist doch ein ganz einfacher O-Ring, bekommt man im Dichtungsgeschäft um ein paar Cent...


----------



## karsan (23. August 2013)

Super....dann werd ich mir mal ein paar auf Vorrat holen ð


----------



## erT_ (23. August 2013)

MPille schrieb:


> Habe hier vielleicht eine interessantes Dokument für die AL+ Fahrer,hier kann man auch die Anzugsdrehmomente des Hinterbaus herauslesen.



Klasse, danke!
Ist das ein Canyon Dokument, oder wo kommt das her?


----------



## MPille (23. August 2013)

Bist Dir da sicher.... Ich glaube den bekommt man nur bei der Nasa USA 

Gesendet von meinem Galaxy Tab 2


----------



## MPille (23. August 2013)

erT_ schrieb:


> Klasse, danke!
> Ist das ein Canyon Dokument, oder wo kommt das her?



Ja, ist direkt von Canyon.


----------



## Faekynn (23. August 2013)

MPille schrieb:


> Bist Dir da sicher.... Ich glaube den bekommt man nur bei der Nasa USA
> 
> Gesendet von meinem Galaxy Tab 2



nicht NASA, sondern NSA


----------



## erT_ (23. August 2013)

Naja, NASA macht in diesem Zusammenhang schon ein bisschen mehr Sinn...

Weiß wer wo ich die Anleitung finde, die beschreibt, wie man die Crosstrail Naben spielfrei bekommt?


----------



## DerMolch (28. August 2013)

Hallo zusammen,

da ich vermehrt P.MÂ´s von diversen Usern bezÃ¼glich der DÃ¤mpferproblematik am AL+ bekomme, mÃ¶chte ich hier nochmal meine Erfahrungen schildern.
Ich mÃ¶chte niemanden belehren oder eine Diskussion Ã¼ber Sinn oder Unsinn fÃ¼hren.

Lange habe ich nach einem vernÃ¼nftigen Setup meines "RP2 ctd Performance" im AL+ 7.0 gesucht. Zuerst lieÃ ich den Reboundtune von XL auf M umbauen. Dies hatte den Grund, dass im Gegensatz zu den AL+ bis 6.0 mit Evolution DÃ¤mpfern, der Verstellbereich der Zugstufe nicht ausreichte. Wie auch â bei einem ÃbersetzungsverhÃ¤ltnis von 1:3 gehÃ¶rt mindestens M statt XL (Extralight) rein.
Bei komplett geschlossener Rebound Einstellung (RÃ¤dchen ganz zu), konnte man den Hinterbau zusammendrÃ¼cken und dann beim Loslassen sprang er hoch. Eben genau so, wie es laut âSetups Lehrbuchâ nicht sein sollte.
War dieses Problem also beseitigt. Ich will hier nicht Ã¼ber Vorlieben Diskutieren!!! Jedenfalls gibt es im Fahrwerks 1mal1 AbstimmungsgrundsÃ¤tze, welche nicht befolgt wurden.
Dieses Problem wurde schnell behoben.

Problematischer war das Verhalten des DÃ¤mpferin Bezug auf das Durchrauschen durch den Federweg, bzw. DÃ¤mpfungsabstimmung am Hinterbau.
Ohne optional ErhÃ¤ltliche Volumen Spacer rauschte der Hinterbau sehr schnell durch den Federweg, da reichte die Landung nach einem BunnyHop (ca.30-40cm hoch) aus langsamer Fahrt schon aus. Ich probierte verschiedene Volumenspacer aus (0.6â, 0.8â, 0.92â). Der 0.92er machte den Hinterbau fÃ¼r mich komplett tot. Ich probierte den 0.8er â er schien den Hinterbau auf ein gutes MaÃ an EndprogressivitÃ¤t zu bringen und seine anfÃ¤ngliche SensiblitÃ¤t zu erhalten. Leider jedoch war der mittlere FW-Bereich schnell durchlaufen, und eine spÃ¼rbare Endprogression, welche schnell erreicht war, fÃ¼hlt sich nicht schÃ¶n an. NÃ¤chster Versuch: 0.6er Spacer und Boostvalve von 175 auf 225PSI. Der DÃ¤mpfer lief damit wieder durch den Federweg, hatte dessen Ende aber schnell erreicht. Irgendwas passte da generell nichtâ¦

NÃ¤chster Versuch: Anderer DÃ¤mpfer. Ich kaufte im Bikemarkt einen 2012er âRP23 Kashima XV1â DÃ¤mpfer mit Rebound M, Velocity M, Boostvalve 175PSI, und eben der XV1 Luftkammer. Die XV1 Luftkammer hat OHNE Spacer bei dem DÃ¤mpfer mit 7.5â LÃ¤nge und  2.0â Hub laut Tabelle laut Link ( http://service.foxracingshox.com/co...QuickTech/013CTD_FloatAirSpringSpacerProc.htm ) eine Kompressionsrate von 2.8. Das liegt genau zwischen der rate beim âaltenâ DÃ¤mpfer mit 0.6er und 0.8er Spacer. 
Was soll ich sagen? Dies ist nicht umsonst der DÃ¤mpfer mit der Luftkammer, mit welcher Canyon Ewigkeiten sehr gute Testergebnisse beim Nerve AM eingefahren hat. Homogener FW Verlauf, kein Durchsacken, genug Endprogression. Endlich das GefÃ¼hl, der Hinterbau lÃ¤uft auf einer linearen bis progressiven Kennlinie und nicht auf einer Treppe ;-) 
Der Nerve AL+ Hinterbau lÃ¤uft nun endlich gewohnt gut, wie es bei den Ã¤lteren AMs bis 2012 der Fall war. So macht es einfach spaÃ. Keine Ahnung obs an der Grundabstimmung des CTD Systems liegt, oder was auch immer... das Problem ist zur GÃ¤nze behoben!

Fazit: Es muss kein RP23 Kashima sein, schon mit einem normalen RP2 oder RP23 kÃ¶nnt Ihr euren AL+ Hinterbau wesentlich besser ausnutzen. Die Dinger gibtâs im Bikemarkt zum guten Kurs. Voraussetzung ist, dass Boostvalve Tune (175PSI), Rebound und Velocity (M/M), sowie Luftkammer (XV1) stimmen. EinbaulÃ¤nge 190mm bei 51mm Hub.
Bestimmt hat jemand eurer Freunde sowas zum Testen rumliegen, es lohnt sich!


----------



## mg! (28. August 2013)

Hallo zusammen,

also ich kann das Verhalten mit dem unterdämpften(Zugstufe) Hinterbau an meinem Al+ 7.0 nicht nachstellen.

Bei ganz geschlossener Zugstufe springt da nichts, wenn ich ruckartig komprimiere - bei offener Zugstufe schon ... 

Von meiner Seite ist die Zugstufendämpfung also ok ... 

Hat noch jemand anders eine (in diesem Punkt) funktionierende Zugstufendämpfung festgestellt ?

Markus


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DerMolch (28. August 2013)

Fahr mal zu Canyon und teste das im Showroom!
Ich habe es bei 7 Bikes die dort standen nachtesten können.

Will auch nicht diskutieren, das taten wir zu genüge. Wenns bei dir passt ist das hervorragend!!


----------



## DerMolch (28. August 2013)

Ohh... Aachen!
Können wir und mal auf nen Vergleich treffen??



mg! schrieb:


> Bei ganz geschlossener Zugstufe springt da nichts, wenn ich ruckartig komprimiere - bei offener Zugstufe schon ...
> Markus


Ein ruckartiges Komprimieren ist nicht nötig. Sattel runterdrücken und dann plötzlich loslassen. Ich wette, dein HR springt hoch.


----------



## mg! (28. August 2013)

@toshi : Gerne - bin allerdings erst wieder in KW 37 in Aachen


----------



## Faekynn (28. August 2013)

Ich hab noch nichts umgebaut, bei mir ist das allerdings definitv auch so mit dem springenden Hinterbau (AL+ 8.0 / Perfomance Dämpfer).

Ich werd mal schaun, was ich alles so mach und ob ich mir nen neuen Dämpfer zuleg, im Winter schick ich den Dämpfer erst mal zu Fox, weil der stark Öl verliert und dann lass ich auch mal den Rebound Tune und vllt den Boostvalve Tune ändern....

Danke für die Zusammenschrift! Ich hab verucht mir das aus dem Thread rauszusuchen, aber das war mir unmöglich weil alles recht unsortiert und unübersichtlich ist....


----------



## MPille (28. August 2013)

Meine Zugstufe funkt auch!Wenn ich sie ganz offen habe wippt es schön und nach einigen Klicks ist es gut.


----------



## DerMolch (28. August 2013)

Die Zugstufe ist nicht zum unterdrücken des Wippens gedacht, sondern um die Ausfedergeschwindigkeit zu bremsen. Dies ist nötig für die Traktion und das dich der Hinterbau nicht überholt.
Natürlich wippt der HB nicht mehr wenn man die Zugstufe schließt..

Aber schön wenn eure Dämpfer funktionieren.
Bitte bitte nicht wieder diskutieren, es gab schon genug böses Blut hier. Meine Nachricht ging an die 3-4 leute pro Woche die mir Mails bezüglich deren Dämpferproblematik schreiben!

Wenns bei euch funktioniert und ihr zufrieden seid ists doch gut.    @mg!: Ich meld mich in KW37!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DerMolch (28. August 2013)

Gern geschehen!
Nen DÃ¤mpfer der passt bekommste im Bikemarkt fÃ¼r 80-100â¬.
Wenn Du zufrieden bist ist der Tausch Gold wert (zumal man den alten DÃ¤mpfer verkaufen kann) - wenn nicht, geht der erworbene DÃ¤mpfer halt zum nÃ¤chsten KÃ¤ufer. Ist doch perfekt!



Faekynn schrieb:


> Ich hab noch nichts umgebaut, bei mir ist das allerdings definitv auch so mit dem springenden Hinterbau (AL+ 8.0 / Perfomance DÃ¤mpfer).
> 
> Ich werd mal schaun, was ich alles so mach und ob ich mir nen neuen DÃ¤mpfer zuleg, im Winter schick ich den DÃ¤mpfer erst mal zu Fox, weil der stark Ãl verliert und dann lass ich auch mal den Rebound Tune und vllt den Boostvalve Tune Ã¤ndern....
> 
> Danke fÃ¼r die Zusammenschrift! Ich hab verucht mir das aus dem Thread rauszusuchen, aber das war mir unmÃ¶glich weil alles recht unsortiert und unÃ¼bersichtlich ist....


----------



## mg! (28. August 2013)

So - ich war gerade extra nochmal testen 

Also Zugstufe auf und plötzliches Loslassen => Rad springt

Zugstufe auf Max und plötzliches Loslassen => Rad springt nicht 

Ich steh also zu meiner Aussage ;-)


----------



## DerMolch (28. August 2013)

Cool!! Wann hast du das Rad gekauft? Vielleicht wurden die Tunes geändert? XL Rebound?


----------



## mg! (28. August 2013)

XL Rebound und gekauft Ende April . Ggf. hats auch was mit der Rahmengröße zu tun ? Ich hab S ...


----------



## DerMolch (28. August 2013)

Hab zur gleichen Zeit gekauft.
Mit Rahmengröße hat das nix zu tun.

Lass in Woche 37 mal treffen!


----------



## wolfi_b (28. August 2013)

Bei meinem AL+ 8.0 passt der Rebound auch.
Meines hat auch Rebound Tune XL. Bei 210 PSI hebt es ab 9 Clicks nicht mehr vom Boden ab, ich fahre mit 10 Clicks, gesamt sind es 13 wenn ich mich richtig erinnere. Passt...


----------



## sciregomtb (28. August 2013)

meins springt auch 

Modell: 7.0
Rahmengröße: S
Lieferdatum: Juli


----------



## clp966 (29. August 2013)

Hallo Leute,

ich verkaufe mein fast neues Canyon Nerve al+ 7.0 black sea in der Größe M (6 Wochen alt).
Falls jemand Interesse hat, ich habe es im Bikemarkt inseriert.

Grüße
Sven


----------



## erT_ (29. August 2013)

Woran erkenne ich, welcher Reboundtune verbaut ist?
Mit dem Rebound habe ich glaube ich keine Probleme, das Problem mit der fehlenden Endprogression kenne ich aber auch. 
Habe ein AL+ 8.0 aus Mai/Juni


----------



## DerMolch (29. August 2013)

Steht auf dem Dämpfer.
Kleiner roter aufkleber.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Faekynn (30. August 2013)

Toshi181 schrieb:


> Das liegt genau zwischen der rate beim âaltenâ DÃ¤mpfer mit 0.6er und 0.8er Spacer.



Die Spacer sind doch so Plastikteile, oder? (Nach dem Bild zu urteilen bei fox/toxoholics)
Du hast die Spacer ja schon mal eingebaut, kÃ¶nnte man was von dem 0.8er oder 0.92er wegschleifen oder wegschneiden, dass man einen 0.7er Spacer hÃ¤tte? Volumen muss man halt genau messen, z. B. mit wasserverdrÃ¤ngung.

Mich reut immer noch das viele Geld fÃ¼r nen ganzen DÃ¤mpfer^^


----------



## DerMolch (30. August 2013)

Ich habe gerade ein komplettes Spacerkit zu verkaufen!
Eigentlich macht man sowas nicht hier, aber fÃ¼r 25â¬ ist es deins!


----------



## Faekynn (30. August 2013)

Toshi181 schrieb:


> Ich habe gerade ein komplettes Spacerkit zu verkaufen!
> Eigentlich macht man sowas nicht hier, aber fÃ¼r 25â¬ ist es deins!


Gut, dann nehm ichs  Rest dann per PN...


----------



## Dice8 (30. August 2013)

Faekynn schrieb:


> Die Spacer sind doch so Plastikteile, oder? (Nach dem Bild zu urteilen bei fox/toxoholics)
> Du hast die Spacer ja schon mal eingebaut, könnte man was von dem 0.8er oder 0.92er wegschleifen oder wegschneiden, dass man einen 0.7er Spacer hätte? Volumen muss man halt genau messen, z. B. mit wasserverdrängung.
> 
> Mich reut immer noch das viele Geld für nen ganzen Dämpfer^^



Ja, sollte gehen. Warum auch nicht. Man muss nur das neue Volumen korrekt bestimmen damit man nicht zuviel wegschneidet ;-)


----------



## erT_ (6. September 2013)

Hat schonmal jemand die Geometrie des AL+ überprüft?
Nach wie vor bin  ich noch nicht 1000%ig warm mit dem Rad, was die Haltung angeht. Ich  bin ~183cm groß bei einer Schrittlänge von um die 93cm. Größe L dürfte  mir also keinesfalls zu klein sein. Durch die Verhältnismäßig langen  Beine aber auch nicht zu groß. Bei normalem Platznehmen kann ich auch  nicht feststellen, dass irgendwo etwas zu lang oder zu kurz wäre. Erst  im Einsatz nimmt mir die etwas zu sportlich anmutende Sitzposition einen  Hauch an Sicherheit, wie ich es mir bei einem schon einigermaßen  abwärtsfähigen Fully eigentlich kaum vorstellen kann.
Nun habe ich  den Rahmen mal nachgemessen, um zu checken, ob ich nicht vllt den  falschen bekommen habe. Fast alles entspricht den L Maßen, bis auf das  Oberrohr. Ich komme auf knappe 590mm, was ziemlich genau M Niveau ist.  Selbstverständlich lässt sich die Horizontale nicht auf den mm genau  messen, auf die gekauften 608,2mm komme ich aber beim besten Willen  nicht. Kann mir aber auch kaum vorstellen, dass es da Abweichungen geben  könnte, die tatsächlich nur die Oberrohrlänge betreffen.
Hat jemand ähnliche Probleme?


----------



## Dice8 (6. September 2013)

Jeder Hersteller misst die Längen anscheinend anders. Die einen messen bzw. geben die Länge an in dem Sie nur die tatsächliche Länge des Rohres berücksichtigen. Andere wiederrum messen von Mittelpunkt Sattelstütze + Rohrlänge bis Mitte Steuerrohr. Die zweite Methode liest sich natürlich als "länger". Ich habe fast eine ähnliche "Körpergeo" wie du. Ich fahre den Rahmen auch in L allerding mit kurzem Vorbau (45mm).


----------



## Braunbaer (7. September 2013)

erT_ schrieb:


> Ich  bin ~183cm groß bei einer Schrittlänge von um die 93cm.



Du hast ziemlich lange Beine, dadurch musst Du natürlich die Sattelstütze weiter rausziehen. Je weiter Du sie rausziehst, desto größer wird die effektive Länge (der Abstand Sattel/Lenker wird größer). Das kannst und musst Du mit einem weit nach vorne geschobenen Sattel kompensieren, das AL+ kommt Dir mit dem steilen Sitzwinkel da schon entgegen.

Das müsste Dir aber bei jeder Marke so gehen  Vielleicht hilft Dir ein noch kürzerer Vorbau.


----------



## erT_ (7. September 2013)

Ja, soweit die Theorie. Sattel ist im Tourmodus relativ weit draußen, daher weit oben und hinten. Richtig. Habe mir schon mit einem steileren Vorbau  (17°) gleicher Länge (effektiv dann ja etwas kürzer) geholfen. 
Meine Sorge ist, dass ein sehr kurzer Vorbau wiederum ja dann für eine noch größere Sattelüberhöhung sorgt. Dann ist er zwar näher dran, aber gleichzeitig niedriger. Ein vorgezogener Sattel schiebt den Schwerpunkt ja auch noch weiter vor. Der nächste Schritt, der mir da in den Sinn kam, war ein anderer Lenker. Einer, der es schafft mir näher und gleichzeitig höher zu kommen. Breiter könnte er vermutlich auch noch sein. Dabei weiß ich aber nichtmal die Geo des Serienlenkers. 
Rein gefühlsmäßig erscheint mir trotz frontlastiger Haltung der Gabelschaft viel zu nah dran (und zu niedrig), als dass ich da einen megakurzen DH Vorbau installieren könnte. Wie gesagt, rein subjektivhypothetisch ohne das jemals probiert zu haben.

Das Lustige ist ja, dass ich auf meinem 'alten' Rad, nem Cube AMS 130 Pro, dieses Gefühl nicht hatte. Mag insgesamt aber auch daran liegen, dass sich Tempo und Anspruch der Strecken ja auch weiterentwickeln. Vielleicht hätte das Cube bei jetzigem Nutzungsprofil ja auch schon längst kapituliert.

Alles leider ziemlich schwierig, daher mein Versuch da Erfahrungswerte zu finden, damit ich nicht quer durchs Radladenregal kaufen muss, bis ich irgendwann - mehr zufällig - auf die richtige Geo treffe. Gibt ja doch ne ganze Menge Möglichkeiten Vorbau, Lenker und Sattel zu Kombinieren.


----------



## Dice8 (7. September 2013)

Zum kürzeren Vorbau wie schon oben erwähnt habe ich auch einen breiteren Lenker dran mit mehr rise. Sieht dann so aus:


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## erT_ (7. September 2013)

Welcher Lenker ist das?
Meinst du, ich soll sowas in der Art mal ausprobieren?


----------



## Dice8 (7. September 2013)

Klar. Ich habe den Lenker günstig im bikemarkt gekauft. 
Der Lenker ist ein RaceFace Diablous DH Lenker 720mm breit. Glaube 1,5"rise.


----------



## erT_ (7. September 2013)

Ok, das ist schonmal nen guter Anhaltswert. Werde mal die Augen auf halten. Danke dir!


----------



## eckz (8. September 2013)

Hey mal ne Frage,

hat jemand nen Tipp wie man den Federweg Schriftzug aufm Rockerarm elegant entfernen kann?
Neu lackieren sollte vermutlich ziemlich teuer sein und sich nicht lohnen, oder hat da jemand erfahrung?


----------



## maxinator (10. September 2013)

Soooooo hallo.
Ich habe mein nerve al+ 6.0 jetzt ca. 1 Monat. Eigentlich bin ich bisher ganz zufrieden. Allerdings muss ich sagen das der Dämpfer hinten immer kurz vorm durchschlagen ist. Mittlerweile habe ich ca. 20 Bar bzw. 280 psi drauf. Der Gummiring ist dennoch ganz unten am Dämpfer. 
Egal nun zu meiner eigentlichen Frage. Meine Elixier 3 Bremsen sind mir zu schwach! Ich habe allerdings auch knapp 100 kg (fast nur Muskeln) auf den Rippen. Ich suche was anständiges, was mich und mein Bike zum stoppen bringt. Gefallen würde mir die Shimano Saint 820! Passt die an mein Fahrrad? Könnt ihr mir etwas empfehlen. Ich wäre auch gerne bereit weniger als 290 für die Bremse zu Zahlen. 

MfG 
Max


----------



## Dice8 (10. September 2013)

Zum DÃ¤mpfer: Ich hatte das gleiche Problem. Hier schaffst du nur Abhilfe mit den Volumenspacern von Fox um eine Endprogression zu erreichen.
Zur Bremse: Schau dir mal die Shimano Zee an. Kostet ca. 105â¬ p.p. zzgl. Scheiben. Ansonsten sind auch viele mit der XT zufrieden.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## erT_ (10. September 2013)

Das mit den Volumenspacern würde mich auch interessieren. Muss ich das von Fox machen lassen? Gibt es die als Zubehörteil? 
Wenn ich was von meiner Garantie haben möchte, sollte ich vermutlich zu Beginn erstmal selbst keine Hand anlegen?!


----------



## Thiel (10. September 2013)

https://www.google.de/search?q=fox+...nnel=fflb&gws_rd=cr&ei=KoQvUvDjCsWr4ASJxoGACg

Einbau macht man selbst.


----------



## maxinator (10. September 2013)

Ich hatte mir gestern mal 25 Seiten durchgelesen! Ich dachte, dass das 6.0 einen anderen Dämpfer hat welcher nicht so stark betroffen ist!

Wie schwierig ist es die Bremsen zu tauschen? Bekomme ich das als absoluter Anfänger hin bzw. kennt jemand nen Händler/Werkstatt  im Raum Wiesbaden der  einem ohne zu Kotzen bei canyon weiter hilft. 

Bei der Zee kann man aber glaube ich nicht den Druckpunkt einstellen. Und preislich sind die Bremsen 80 auseinander. Hm und was ist mit avid gibt es da was bis 300 was gut ist?


----------



## erT_ (11. September 2013)

Ich fahren das 8.0, mit den X0 Trail Bremsen (Elixir 7er Griffe) und bin sehr zufrieden.
Würde ich jedoch Bremsen nachrüsten, dann vermutlich XT, auf jeden Fall aber welche mit Mineralöl. In meinen Augen hat DOT keine spürbaren Vorteile, dafür ist es ein Teufelszeug, was das Hantieren beim Entlüften und Wechsel angeht.
Was spricht gegen die XT?


----------



## DerMolch (11. September 2013)

maxinator schrieb:


> Ich hatte mir gestern mal 25 Seiten durchgelesen! Ich dachte, dass das 6.0 einen anderen Dämpfer hat welcher nicht so stark betroffen ist!



Auf den letzten 25 Seiten steht, dass die Evolution Dämpfer ein anderes Reboundtune zu haben scheinen, das Durchrauschen durch den Federweg hat mit der Luftkammerngröße zu tun. Diese ist jedoch bei allen Modellen im Nerve gleich.


----------



## xflw (16. September 2013)

maxinator schrieb:


> Egal nun zu meiner eigentlichen Frage. Meine Elixier 3 Bremsen sind mir zu schwach! Ich habe allerdings auch knapp 100 kg (fast nur Muskeln) auf den Rippen. Ich suche was anständiges, was mich und mein Bike zum stoppen bringt. Gefallen würde mir die Shimano Saint 820! Passt die an mein Fahrrad? Könnt ihr mir etwas empfehlen. Ich wäre auch gerne bereit weniger als 290 für die Bremse zu Zahlen.
> 
> MfG
> Max



In der Bike 06/2013 sind die Magura MT4 sehr gut getestet worden auch bei dem schweren 95 kg-Tester. Sie funktionieren mit Mineralöl und kosten nur 160.Hab aber selbst noch keine Erfahrungen damit.

Bekomme die Woche erst mein Nerve AL+. Hatte seit 15 Jahren kein Bike mehr.


----------



## tomson6666 (16. September 2013)

Nochmal was zu den Lenkern.
Überlege mir auch einen neuen Lenker mit mehr Rise zu montieren.
Möchte gerne etwas aufrechter(entspannter) auf dem Bike sitzen.
Ich bin 1,81 m groß, fahre das Nerve AL+ in L. 
Hatte an einen Rise von 1,5"=38mm oder 2"= 50mm gedacht.
Hat jemand evtl erfahrungen mit ähnlichen Lenkergeometrien.
Ach ja breite des Lenkers 710mm.
Aktuell montiert ist ein Race Face Ride mit Rise:1" und 710mm.


----------



## Dice8 (16. September 2013)

tomson6666 schrieb:


> Aktuell montiert ist ein Race Face Ride mit Rise:1" und 710mm.



Hast du es mal mit einem anderen Vorbau probiert? Der 90mm Raceface ist ganz schön lang.
Ich habe einen RaceFace Respond Vorbau in 45mm mit 10 Grad Steigung montiert. Passt nun echt gut mit meinem RaceFace Diabolous DH Lenker. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk - now Free


----------



## filiale (17. September 2013)

Bei 45mm hast Du so gut wie keine Erhöhung drin. Man braucht Länge + Winkel um höher zu kommen. Wenn Du nur den Vorbau kürzt sitzt Du gebückter zusammen aber nicht so viel mehr aufrechter als bei einem tatsächlich höheren Vorbau.

Einfach mal auf einem Blatt Papier mit dem Geodreieck den aktuellen Vorbau aufzeichnen und dann verschiedene Varianten neuer Vorbauten als Vergleich drüber malen. Dann siehst Du mit welcher Länge + Winkel Du wie hoch kommst.


----------



## erT_ (17. September 2013)

Bin nun von ursprünglichen 90mm 6°, über 90mm 17°, zu 65mm 10° gewechselt. Ich komme schon etwas besser klar, aber ich merke, dass es einfach noch etwas höher muss, da ich beim letzten Schritt ja wieder ein paar mm nach unten verloren hab. Da mein Problem ja die relativ hohe Sitzposition ist, kann ich es nicht empfehlen, NUR den Vorbau zu verkürzen. Das sieht natürlich anders aus, wenn einem das Rad  insgesamt tendenziell eher zu groß ist. Also schwierig zu verallgemeinern.
Ein Lenker mit 40mm Rise ist nun gefunden und wird dann auch bald ausprobiert, wenn er da ist. Ich denke aber es geht damit in die richtige Richtung.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## filiale (17. September 2013)

Was ich NIEMALS verstehen werde, warum die Anbieter IMMER so wenige Spacer drunter legen und den Kunden mit super häßlichen Vorbauten zwingen Höhe zu gewinnen/ Alternativ ein Endurolenker mit 30-40mm rise. Weder Radon noch Canyon hat da ein Einsehen. Und die Händler Vorort sagen mir auch daß sie nix machen können, die Bikes werden so geliefert.

Man könnte meinen es gibt eine Vorbau / Lenker Lobby die ihr Zubehör verkaufen möchte.


----------



## tomson6666 (17. September 2013)

Also ich habe jetzt auch einen 90mm Vorbau mit 17° Rise bestellt.
Wie war denn das Fahrgefühl mit deinem Vorbau gleicher Bauart erT?


----------



## MPille (18. September 2013)

Weil wir hier gerade beim Vorbau sind. Habe hier schon mal gelesen, dass bei jemand der Vorbau knackte. Auch bei mir ist ein knacken zu hören, dass sich definitiv nach dem Vorbau anhört. Hat da vielleicht jemand ne Lösung? 

Gesendet von meinem GT-I9505 mit Tapatalk 4


----------



## wolfi_b (18. September 2013)

Mit richtigem Drehmoment angezogen?
Du kannst Carbon Montagepaste verwenden...


----------



## MPille (18. September 2013)

Klar habe ich mit dem richtigen Drehmoment angezogen. Hm mal ausprobieren mit der Schmotze


----------



## Kaltumformer (19. September 2013)

MPille schrieb:


> Klar habe ich mit dem richtigen Drehmoment angezogen. Hm mal ausprobieren mit der Schmotze



Auch drauf achten alle Schrauben gleichmäßig anzuziehen ("Spaltmaße"). Also jede Schraube immer nur ein wenig dann wieder die ander(en). Nicht einfach jede Schraube nacheinander bis zum max. (max.) Drehmoment. Insbesondere bei Lenker/Vorbau sieht man gut was da schief gehen kann trotz gleichem Drehmoment.


----------



## MPille (19. September 2013)

Das weiß ich schon, habe explizit darauf geachtet. Heute wird meine Paste kommen und dann werde ich den Lenker nochmal damit montieren. 

Gesendet von meinem GT-I9505 mit Tapatalk 4


----------



## maze1601 (23. September 2013)

Warum soll er eigentlich Carbon Paste nutzen, und keine normale montagepaste? Oder hat MPille einen ein Carbon Lenker


----------



## MPille (23. September 2013)

Diese Montagepaste ist für Carbon und Alu Verbindungen ;-) 

Gesendet von meinem GT-I9505 mit Tapatalk 4


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## erT_ (23. September 2013)

Ich habe auch immer eine Carbon-Montagepaste (für meine Aluteile) verwendet. Die ist etwas sandig und daher gut für Klemmungen zu gebrauchen.
Habe mir dann Nachschub besorgen wollen und einfach irgendeine 'Montagepaste' gekauft. Diese hatte nichts mit der Carbonpaste zu tun. Es war schlichtweck Fett, dass vorm Anbacken von Verbindungen schützen soll. 
Ob das der grundsätzliche Unterschied ist, weiß ich nicht. Darauf solltest du aber achten


----------



## DerMolch (24. September 2013)

Falls es hier wen interessiert....
ich habe diesen Beitrag zwar auf Nachfrage schon in einem anderen Canyon Thread gepostet, aber hier wurde viel über das Thema Dämpfer gesprochen.

Ich fahre mittlerweile einen RockShox Monarch+ RC3 M/M in meinem AL+ und bin nun dazu gekommen ihn zu testen:

Der RS Dämpfer ist vom Dämpfungsverhalten komplett anders als ein Fox Float RP xyz. Gerade gegenüber den Boostvalve Dämpfern ist das Teil ein riesen Unterschied.

Während die Boostvalve Dämpfer ihre Druckstufe erst am Federwegsende aufbauen (Boostvalve halt..), hat der Monarch Plus RC3 eine sehr schöne Druckstufe. Man fährt höher im Federweg und hat nicht mehr das Gefühl, das der Hinterbau eben diesen zu schnell frei gibt. Das Setup wird deutlich straffer, was an sich erstmal ungewohnt (und wahrlich nicht schlecht) ist. Habe mich halt daran gewöhnt, das ich den Federweg hinten stets komplett nutze. Beim Monarch will der Federweg "herausgefordert" werden..

Ich möchte betonen dass der Monarch nicht besser ist, sondern eben anders! Wenn man eher Touren fährt statt es auf Trails stehen zu lassen, sollte man beim FOX bleiben, da man seinen Federweg sonst nicht nutzt. 

Im Grundsetup des Monarchen harmoniert dieser vom Ansprechverhalten und der Dämpfungscharakteristik meiner Pike. Mein Nerve ist damit sowas von stimmig ;-)


----------



## S.T.Potter (27. September 2013)

Es Interessiert . Da ich auch vom Dämpferproblem betroffen bin, Zugstufe ohne Wirkung und noch dazu CTD ohne funktion habe ich vor meinen Dämpfer zu reklamieren und mir Übergansweise bzw auch zum testen nen RP23 einzubauen. 
Hab auch schon einen RP23 hier liegen. Nur bräuchte ich mal eure hilfe mit der lagerung. Der Fox Loat CTD ist Kunstoff gelagert und dadurch vielleicht nen Milimeter breiter als der RP23. Gibt es dafür den RP23 passende Buchsen denn mit dem Spiel möchte ich ihn nicht einbauen. Schon mal Danke im Vorrraus


----------



## Badsimson (27. September 2013)

MPille schrieb:


> Weil wir hier gerade beim Vorbau sind. Habe hier schon mal gelesen, dass bei jemand der Vorbau knackte. Auch bei mir ist ein knacken zu hören, dass sich definitiv nach dem Vorbau anhört. Hat da vielleicht jemand ne Lösung?
> 
> Gesendet von meinem GT-I9505 mit Tapatalk 4



Hab auch so ein knacken am Vorbau gehabt, die Tage hab ich dann mal alles sauber gemacht und die Carbon-Paste benutzt... bis jetzt ist das knacken weg.


----------



## Badsimson (27. September 2013)

Hab jetzt nicht alle Seiten gelesen, aber gibt es eine Lösung mit dem Dämpfer Problem? 
Ich habe meinen auf 240psi und wiege 82kg. selbst auf meiner "Hausrunde" (nichts wildes) ist der Gummiring auf ca 1cm restfederweg!


----------



## Dice8 (27. September 2013)

Badsimson schrieb:


> Hab jetzt nicht alle Seiten gelesen, aber gibt es eine Lösung mit dem Dämpfer Problem?
> Ich habe meinen auf 240psi und wiege 82kg. selbst auf meiner "Hausrunde" (nichts wildes) ist der Gummiring auf ca 1cm restfederweg!



Hättest du mal weiter gelesen! Abhilfen schaffen die Volumenspacer um eine Endprogression zu erreichen.

Ich selbst wiege im Geburstanzug 90kg + vollen Rucksack + Kleidung und fahre mit "nur" 220 PSI. Verbaut habe ich den 0,8er Spacer.

edit: Hier der passende Link http://www.toxoholics.de/FOX-RACING...-CTD-9mm-Shaft--Air-Spring-Volume-Tuning.html


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Badsimson (27. September 2013)

Dice8 schrieb:


> Hättest du mal weiter gelesen! Abhilfen schaffen die Volumenspacer um eine Endprogression zu erreichen.
> 
> Ich selbst wiege im Geburstanzug 90kg + vollen Rucksack + Kleidung und fahre mit "nur" 220 PSI. Verbaut habe ich den 0,8er Spacer.
> 
> edit: Hier der passende Link http://www.toxoholics.de/FOX-RACING...-CTD-9mm-Shaft--Air-Spring-Volume-Tuning.html



Danke! Hätte ich mal weiter gelesen!


----------



## Dice8 (27. September 2013)

hehe..


----------



## MPille (28. September 2013)

Badsimson schrieb:


> Hab auch so ein knacken am Vorbau gehabt, die Tage hab ich dann mal alles sauber gemacht und die Carbon-Paste benutzt... bis jetzt ist das knacken weg.



Hast Du nur die Lenkerklemmung mit der Paste behandelt oder auch die Klemmung des Gabelschaftes?


----------



## LANDOs (28. September 2013)

Dice8 schrieb:


> Hättest du mal weiter gelesen! Abhilfen schaffen die Volumenspacer um eine Endprogression zu erreichen.
> 
> Ich selbst wiege im Geburstanzug 90kg + vollen Rucksack + Kleidung und fahre mit "nur" 220 PSI. Verbaut habe ich den 0,8er Spacer.
> 
> edit: Hier der passende Link http://www.toxoholics.de/FOX-RACING...-CTD-9mm-Shaft--Air-Spring-Volume-Tuning.html



Hallo 

wenn Du damit glücklich bist okay, aber Canyon sollte mal lieber sofort den richtigen Dämpfer für den jeweiligen Käufer verbauen und dafür kann Canyon von mir aus ruhig 50 Euro extra haben.

Richtig für 90 kg Körpergewicht wäre ein Fox Dämpfer mit den Werten BoostValve 225 Compression F und Rebound M.

Nebenbei ist meine Meinung, das die Plastikscheiben mit fast 50 Euro völlig überteuert sind. Ich hatte die auch drin und das Mini Tuning stellt keine Alternative zu dem richtigen getuneten Dämpfer dar.  Richtige Dämpfung, Pro Pedal und der Energieverlust durch das Wippen wird erst durch den richtigen Dämpfer möglich. Alles andere ist Schadensminderung.

Ich kann nur sagen: Schwache Leistung Canyon

Gruß


----------



## DerMolch (28. September 2013)

Schau mal auf die Canyon Facebookseite, habe dort zu dem Thema eine passende Rezession bezüglich meines AL+ hinterlassen.
Canyon stellt sich leider tot :-(


----------



## LANDOs (28. September 2013)

Ich versteh nicht wo das Problem von Canyon ist, einen Dämpfer für bis 75 kg und einen für schwere Personen für das jeweiligie Modell rein zu nehmen. Oder wenn es logistsich zu aufwendig ist, besondere Konditionen für Canyon Kunden bei Toxoholic auszuhandeln und diese dann an die Kunden weiterzugeben. 

Das Canyon das Dämpfer Problem tot schweigt und das bei einem vollgefederten Bike geht schon in richtig "scheiss egal Stimmung".

Jeder der etwas länger mit dem Bike unterwegs ist und sich über den weichen Dämpfer ärgert wird auch garantiert nicht mit dem Komplettpaket zufrieden sein.

Canyon hat einen riesen Service Bereich zur Anpassung des Dämpfers usw. Für viele Käufer einfach nicht reproduzierbar, weil einfach der falsche Dämpfer bezogen aufs Körpergewicht verbaut wurde.


Ich möchte nicht wissen, wieviel Canyon gefrustet durch das Land wippen, weil der Dämpfer nichts anderes her gibt.

Canyon ist kein Custom Bike Hersteller, sondern die Räder sind von der Stange. Es könnte aber in jedem Fall der Service für die Dämpferabstimmung mal angesprochen werden und ebend ein Service direkt bei Toxoholics vertraglich angeboten werden.  Kaufen und glücklich sein.

 Naja vielleicht schaffe ich es ja noch 25 kg abzunehmen und dann passt der Dämpfer hahaha....


----------



## Badsimson (28. September 2013)

MPille schrieb:


> Hast Du nur die Lenkerklemmung mit der Paste behandelt oder auch die Klemmung des Gabelschaftes?



Hab beides damit gemacht.


----------



## DerMolch (28. September 2013)

Das Problem ist, das viele User mit beschissen abgestimmten Bike rumfahren weil sie keinen Plan haben. Die Canyon Zielgruppe besteht aus vielen Leuten die ihr erstes Fully kaufen. Wie sollen sie es auch wissen?
Das Lächerliche ist, dass gerde diese User "ihre" Marke Canyon so sehr verteidigen, als wolle man ihnen die Wurst vom Brot nehmen.
Wenns nicht so traurig wär, wärs sogar lustig ;-)

Für mich war es eindeutig das letzte Canyon!! Schade, nachdem ich bei 3 weiteren Canyons in vergangenen Jahren gute Erfahrungen gemacht habe.


----------



## Dice8 (28. September 2013)

Ich für mich selbst habe jetzt ein gutes Setup mit dem Spacer. Großartig Geld werde ich ins Nerve nicht mehr stecken da ein neues Projekt ansteht und das Nerve im Frühjahr wohl in den Bikemarkt wandert.


----------



## Dice8 (28. September 2013)

Toshi181 schrieb:


> Für mich war es eindeutig das letzte Canyon!!




Für mich wohl das erste und letzte


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Badsimson (28. September 2013)

Also das mit dem Dämpfer Problem ist mir bis jetzt nicht wirklich bewusst gewesen. Fand es nur immer komisch das ich den Federweg komplett ausnutze. 
Wenn ich das jetzt richtig verstanden habe, ist ein Dämpfer für ein bestimmtes Körpergewicht ausgelegt und Canyon verbaut ein und den selben Dämpfer?!
Dang frag ich mich, warum mußte ich mein Gewicht angeben bei Bestellung?
Wegen dem Luftdruck im Reifen bestimmt nicht 
Wollte mir für nächstes Jahr vielleicht ein Spectral AL 650b holen, hätte man da den auch die Probleme mit dem Dämpfer und müßte selbst noch Änderungen vornehmen damit der nicht durchschlägt?


----------



## DerMolch (28. September 2013)

Das hat nicht wirklicj was mit dem Gewicht zu tun. Eher mit Hinterbaukinematik und falschem Dämpfersetup. 
Canyon hatte die hirnrissige Idee, für alle Bikes die gleichen Dämpfer mit identischem Tune zu verwenden. Das KANN nicht funktionieren, da die Räder alle andere Übersetzungsverhältnisse haben. Beim AL+ sind es 51mm Hub auf 150mm FW, also 1:3. bei den 100mm FW Bikes ist der gleiche Dämpfer verbaut mit einem Verhältnis von 1:2.
Fox und Rockshox geben sinnvollerweise für unterschiedliche Übersetzungsverhältnisse unterschiedliche Rebound- und Compression tunes, sowie Luftkammerngrößen an.
Das KANN gar nicht gut gehen... es handelt sich einfach um die Tatsache, durch Vereinheitlichung günstiger Dämpfer kaufen zu können.

Und selbst diese HardFacts leugnen einige Canyon User und fühlen sich persönlich angegriffen.


----------



## DerMolch (28. September 2013)

@Badsimson:
Lies meinen Facebookpost ;-) Dann verstehst du das mit dem kompletten Nutzen des FWs..


----------



## Badsimson (28. September 2013)

Toshi181 schrieb:


> @Badsimson:
> Lies meinen Facebookpost ;-) Dann verstehst du das mit dem kompletten Nutzen des FWs..



 läßt sich gut lesen! Aber ob canyon drauf reagiert?!


----------



## MPille (28. September 2013)

Ich frage mich,ob ich einfach nur zu "brav" herum eier oder was der Grund ist,daß ich noch nie an die Grenze des Dämpfers gestoßen bin.
Denn ich habe noch Reserven von ca. 30 % des Dämpfers,wenn ich mir so den SAG Ring anschaue.
Dabei bin auch das letzte mal Treppenstufen oder kleinere Drops damit gefahren.Das ganze auf Descent,also wo der Dämpfer am meisten Federweg freigibt.Mein Gewicht liegt so bei 85 kg.
Momentan sehe ich noch kein Problem bei mir.Kann sich ja vielleicht noch ändern,wenn ich spätestens nächstes Jahr härteres Gelände fahren will,daß leider nicht in meiner Gegend liegt.


----------



## Badsimson (28. September 2013)

Wie gesagt, wollte ich mir das Spectral vielleicht anschaffen nur wenn ich mir das hier so durchlese bin ich am zweifeln ob sich bei dem was geändert hat?!
Das ist mein erstes Canyon und nächstes Jahr fahren wir mit ein paar Leuten öfters mal weg zum biken.
Es soll aber auch nicht den Sinn haben ein Canyon zu kaufen und dann erstmal die Dämpfer zu tauschen damit's passt! 
Werd jetzt eh nicht mehr so viel fahren und umgebaut wird jetzt nichts mehr mache mir mal weiter Gedanken über eine eventuelle Alternative zum canyon.
Vorschläge?


----------



## Dice8 (28. September 2013)

Wenn es ein AM werden soll:

http://www.propain-bikes.com/de/shop/HEADLINE-23/

Edit:

Ich persönlich liebäugel mit dem tyee:

http://www.propain-bikes.com/de/shop/TYEE-36/


----------



## Badsimson (28. September 2013)

Dice8 schrieb:


> Wenn es ein AM werden soll:
> 
> http://www.propain-bikes.com/de/shop/HEADLINE-23/
> 
> ...



Am Tyee hab ich mir auch schon angeguckt... Wenn's auch tourentauglich ist währe es eine alternative! Wenn dann sollte es für mich ein 650b werden, bergauf gut sein und für Touren natürlich.


----------



## Dice8 (28. September 2013)

Das Tyee ist definitv tourentauglich. Für mich wäre das dann die Endurotour- und Bikeparkmaschine. Der Nerve Rahmen wandert in den Bikemarkt und die Parts kommen an einen Dartmoor Hornet 2014 Frame


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LANDOs (28. September 2013)

MPille schrieb:


> Ich frage mich,ob ich einfach nur zu "brav" herum eier oder was der Grund ist,daß ich noch nie an die Grenze des Dämpfers gestoßen bin.
> Denn ich habe noch Reserven von ca. 30 % des Dämpfers,wenn ich mir so den SAG Ring anschaue.
> Dabei bin auch das letzte mal Treppenstufen oder kleinere Drops damit gefahren.Das ganze auf Descent,also wo der Dämpfer am meisten Federweg freigibt.Mein Gewicht liegt so bei 85 kg.
> Momentan sehe ich noch kein Problem bei mir.Kann sich ja vielleicht noch ändern,wenn ich spätestens nächstes Jahr härteres Gelände fahren will,daß leider nicht in meiner Gegend liegt.



Hallo
Dann pack Dir mal zum ausprobieren noch 15 kg in den Rucksack. Damit kannst Du ungefähr abschätzen wie sich Leute fühlen, die den gleichen Dämpfer mit dem selben Fox-Tuning fahren. Richtig nett wird es dann, wenn man mal aus dem Sattel geht und einen Anstieg hoch wippt. Da brauch man kein Fahrwerk-Experte sein, um zu merken wo die Kraft aus den Oberschenkel hin verpufft. ProPedal hat überhaupt keine Wirkung mehr.

Canyon hat es sich wirklich sehr einfach gemacht!

Es wird immer darüber diskutiert wie günstig Canyon als Direktversender ist, wenn man alle Defizite addiert, ist auch ein Bike von anderen Herstellern nicht teurer.

Gruß


----------



## MPille (28. September 2013)

Ich nutze einen Rucksack,wohl nicht mit 15 aber einige Kilo sind es doch!Also habe ich dann schon über 90 kg damit.Das ist klar,wenn ich aus dem Sattel gehe und trete wie wild,aber das ist bei den anderen genauso oder ähnlich!
Fuhr erst mit einem Kollegen der ein Cube Sting aus 2011 hat.Bei dem wippte es sogar beim normalen Treten.Also so pauschal kann man das nicht sagen,wie Du es meinst.


----------



## LANDOs (28. September 2013)

Hallo 

wer behauptet denn das bei einem Cube oder anderen es besser oder schlechter ist. Ich halte es für unsinnig bei anderen zu suchen, wenn hier ganz klar ein Fehler von Canyons Fox-Dämpfer Auslegung bei den angebotenen Modellen bezogen auf die Angabe des Körpergewicht vorliegt. 
Wie schon gesagt, wenn man aus Preis- und Logistikgründen nicht in der Lage ist wenigstens zwei (oder drei) Dämpfer mit unterschiedlichen Tuning-Setup anzubieten sollte wenigstens darüber aufgeklärt werden und eventuell ein Service Angebot von Canyon mit Toxoholics ausgehandelt werden und dies dem Käufer angeboten werden. Was wird gemacht: Es wird gar nichts gesagt, ja nahezu das Thema von Canyon totgeschwiegen und Käufer mit jeweils etwas geringeren oder höheren Körpergewicht sind enttäuscht mit der Dämpferleistung. Ich habe bei meinem RP2 mit Boostvalve 175 Compression M und Rebound L noch nie (auch direkt nach dem Kauf) noch nie einen SAG von weniger als 30 % einstellen können; selbst bei 21 bar/ 300PSI nicht. 

Schade drum. Neuer Dämpfer neues Glück. Ein Service und Tuning würde bei Toxoholics den Restwert des Dämpfers übersteigen.  

Gruß


----------



## MPille (28. September 2013)

Kann man vielleicht so sehen,wenn man angegeben hat, daß man 100 kg hat.Wenn man aber nur die Größe angibt,wie ich z.B. L ,kann man wohl keinen Vorwurf machen.


----------



## LANDOs (28. September 2013)

Hallo 

Jo, nur in diesem Fall sollte gerade für Fully Neulinge von Canyon Aufklärung und Service angeboten werden. Welcher MTB-Anfänger oder Neuling weiß denn etwas über Boostvalve, Compression und Rebound bei der Dämpferauslegung.

Canyon erzählt immer was von Service und schreibt ellenlange Berichte über die Einstellung des Dämpfers. Neben diesen und ebend auch den teuren Servicekosten ist Canyon kein Direktversender sondern hat schon eher die Geschäftspraktiken eines Discounter: Kaufen und (Un-)glücklich sein...

Naja, ich habe das Problem durch den Kauf eines komplett neuen auf mich abgestimmten Dämpfers gelöst. Aber die ganzen Neukunden werden genau das selben negativen Erfahrungen machen.

Gruß


----------



## Badsimson (28. September 2013)

Ist das dämpfer Problem nur beim AL+ bekannt oder sind noch andere betroffen von Canyon?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LANDOs (28. September 2013)

Hallo 

ich habe das Canyon Nerve AM 2011 Rahmengröße M mit RP2 Dämpfer, da ist dies auch so. Es wurde beim Kauf etxtra auf das erhöhte Körpergewicht von damals noch 105 kg hingeweisen. Bei einem Freund das Strive 9.0 mit Größe L mit Fox RP23 Dämpfer ebenfalls bescheiden. Zu den anderen Modellen kann ich nichts sagen. Beim Strive welches fast 3500 Euro kostete wurde auch der Fox Kunststoffspacer nachträglich eingebaut. Es wurde dadurch etwas besser, aber optimal ist bei einem so hohen Kaufpreis etwas anderes.

Selbst wenn Canyon keine Lust hat, zwei oder mehrere Dämpfer-Setups anzubieten, sollte wirklich mehr Aufklärung betrieben werden und dem Kunden in irgendeiner Art geholfen werden, das Bike auf seine Bedürfnisse zu modifizieren. Bis dato muss sich jeder selber schlau machen über Dämpfer Setups und dann bei Toxoholic dann melden. Wie schon oben angedeutet, bräuchte Canyon doch nur eine Handelsbeziehung mit Toxoholics aufbauen und dem Kunden diesen Service dann kostenpflichtig für ca. 50 Euro anbieten. Aber da ist wohl wenig Interesse .daran über dieses Thema Aufklärung zu betreiben Lieber enttäuschten Besitzern ein neues Bike verkaufen, weil dies mehr Umsatz bringt. Also unter Service verstehen wir etwas anderes.

Gruß


----------



## LANDOs (28. September 2013)

Badsimson schrieb:


> Ist das dämpfer Problem nur beim AL+ bekannt oder sind noch andere betroffen von Canyon?



Es gibt ja kein Problem, wenn Du das richtige Körpergewicht hast und mit der Abstimmung für Deine Anwendung zufrieden bist. Nur leider trifft dies nicht auf alle Kunden zu und Canyon (als auch andere) betreibt in dieser Hinsicht keine Aufklärung.
Man bekommt das Bike ohne großartige Information über den Dämpfer und wenn Du z.B. zu schwer bist, muß man sich mit dem abfinden was man bekommt.  Vergleichbar mit, das man einen Golf direkt geliefert bekommt und im nachhinein  stellt man fest, das die verbauten Sitze ebend nur bis einer Körpergröße von 1,80 m ausgelegt sind. Irgendwie fahren kann man auch mit 2,00 m Körpergröße, was aber auf Dauer nicht glücklich macht.


Gruß


----------



## Badsimson (28. September 2013)

LANDOs schrieb:


> Es gibt ja kein Problem, wenn Du das richtige Körpergewicht hast und mit der Abstimmung für Deine Anwendung zufrieden bist. Nur leider trifft dies nicht auf alle Kunden zu und Canyon (als auch andere) betreibt in dieser Hinsicht keine Aufklärung.
> Man bekommt das Bike ohne großartige Information über den Dämpfer und wenn Du z.B. zu schwer bist, muß man sich mit dem abfinden was man bekommt.  Vergleichbar mit, das man einen Golf direkt geliefert bekommt und im nachhinein  stellt man fest, das die verbauten Sitze ebend nur bis einer Körpergröße von 1,80 m ausgelegt sind. Irgendwie fahren kann man auch mit 2,00 m Körpergröße, was aber auf Dauer nicht glücklich macht.
> 
> 
> Gruß


Also ich halte meine 82 kg jetzt nicht für zu hoch bei einer Größe von 1,83 m ! Ich kenne mich ehrlich gesagt mit dem Dämpfer gedönst garnicht aus. Fande es nur für mich komisch das ich den vollen Federweg ausnutze bei einer "piller fahrt" durch dem Wald ! 
Aber, ist es bei anderen Direktversender anders? 

Was ich jetzt weiß, lesen bildet und ich bin jetzt ein gutes Stück schlauer ! 

Gruß


----------



## DerMolch (28. September 2013)

Laut Canyon werden die Räder angeblich so abgestimmt, dass jeder die 150mm nutzen kann. Ich verstehe zwar nicht was es bringen soll, den FW auf nem normalen Waldweg komplett zu nutzen, aber was weiß ich...
Ich finds nur noch lächerlich.

Tip zum Thema lesen bildet:
Wenn das nächste mal im Bike-Test zu einem Rad geschrieben wird, "nutzt den Fedrweg großzügig aus", auch mal zwischen den Zeilen lesen. Bedeutet soviel wie "sie bemühten sich stets".


----------



## Badsimson (28. September 2013)

Toshi181 schrieb:


> Laut Canyon werden die Räder angeblich so abgestimmt, dass jeder die 150mm nutzen kann. Ich verstehe zwar nicht was es bringen soll, den FW auf nem normalen Waldweg komplett zu nutzen, aber was weiß ich...
> Ich finds nur noch lächerlich.
> 
> Tip zum Thema lesen bildet:
> Wenn das nächste mal im Bike-Test zu einem Rad geschrieben wird, "nutzt den Fedrweg großzügig aus", auch mal zwischen den Zeilen lesen. Bedeutet soviel wie "sie bemühten sich stets".



Bike-Tests werde ich glaub ich nicht mehr vom Kauf abhängig machen!
Canyon wird ja immer mit "überragend" bewerten!


----------



## DerMolch (28. September 2013)

...wie alle einflussreichen Marken mit Werbung im Heft.


----------



## wolfi_b (1. Oktober 2013)

Wer einen vollständigen Satz dieser Volumenspacer für den 2013er Float CTD benötigt darf sich gerne bei mir melden


----------



## dj_holgie (3. Oktober 2013)

Toshi181 schrieb:


> Laut Canyon werden die Räder angeblich so abgestimmt, dass jeder die 150mm nutzen kann. Ich verstehe zwar nicht was es bringen soll, den FW auf nem normalen Waldweg komplett zu nutzen, aber was weiß ich...
> Ich finds nur noch lächerlich.



Und andersrum gefragt, was würde es dem Touren Fahrer bringen wenn er ein 150 MM Bike käuft aber sein ganzes Bikeleben nur 3-4 cm FW nutzt?! Ich kenne keine Zahlen, aber wenn Canyon die Federung so abstimmt wird das wohl den größten Teil der Käufer ausmachen. Klar, schon ärgerlich für die Hardcore Biker die halt das Bike so fahren wollen wie man es eigentlich fahren sollte. Mir ist natürlich auch klar das der Tourenfahrer keine 150MM braucht. Aber so sind die Leute halt, kaufen immer das dickste, fetteste. Obs gebraucht wird spielt doch keine Rolle.


----------



## erT_ (3. Oktober 2013)

Naja die Modelle lassen sich ja einem bestimmten Tourenprofil zuordnen. Sind es nach eigenen Angaben  ja auch. Da sollte man nunmal ein 120mm Rad eher auf cc  Terrain und ein 150mm Bike  auf abfahrtslastigereTrails abstimmen.


----------



## DerMolch (3. Oktober 2013)

Langsam gehen mir Lust und Argumente aus..
Canyon baut die besten Mountainbikes und an allem anderen sind nur die Käufer schuld (was ja auch irgendwie stimmt).
Wenn ich hier teilweise die Beiträge lese wundert mich nix mehr, echt nicht.

Ein Bike so auszulegen, dass 150mm Federweg bei einer 200mm Stufe voll genutzt werden und dann zu argumentieren, manche können den Federweg ja sonst nicht nutzen ist doch dämlich. 
Stellt euch vor es gäbe ein Auto bei dem der Airbag alle 50km aufgeht, damit manche Fahrer ihn nutzen können, ob gerade gebraucht oder nicht ;-)
Bitte nicht zu ernst nehmen ;-)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Micki (4. Oktober 2013)

Also wenn ich die Diskussion hier richtig verfolgt und aufgenommen habe, beschweren sich einige Kollegen, dass das werkseitige Dämpfersetup nur für den normalgewichtigen Biker passt.
Da muss ich Canyon aber in Schutz nehmen. Ich habe in meinem Leben schon mehrere Fullys im Fachhandel gekauft. Noch nie wurde ich nach meinem Gewicht gefragt oder wäre mir bekannt, dass irgendwelche Bikehersteller für jeden Biker einen speziell abgestimmten Dämpfer im Programm hätten.
Dies ist kein Canyonproblem sondern ein generelles der Bikebranche. Wird hier aber natürlich zu Recht kritisiert.


----------



## DerMolch (4. Oktober 2013)

Falsch! Ich mit meinen 78 Kilo bin recht normalgewichtig und das Setup ist viel zu weich.
Das wird auch bei 73-75 Kilo nicht anders sein.

Das mit dem passenden Tuning fürs Fahrergewicht muss nicht diskutiert werden.
Ein richtig ausgewählter Dämpfer sollte die Fahrer in einer gewissen Normalverteilung abdecken. Bei 50Kg Flöhen und 100Kg Brummern *g* wird natürlich der Grenzbereich erreicht, aber das sind Spezialfälle. Stahlfederelemente werden ja auch meist mit einer Std. feder von ca. 70.-80Kg geliefert, alles darüber oder darunter muss angepasst werden. 
Und bei den Luftfederelementen gibts dafür ja unterschiedliche Luftdrücke, aber das Dämpfertune muss zum rahmen passen.

Es gibt vielmehr Tabellen seitens Fox in denen für ein Übersetzungsverhältnis eines Rahmens ein passendes Dämpfertune inkl. Luftkammerngröße vorgeschlagen wird. In der Tabelle taucht nirgends ein Fahrergewicht auf!
Canyon schert sich nicht um solche Tabellen, sondern baut einen Einheitstune in alle Canyon Rahmen mit unterschiedlichen Federwegen, Übersetzungsverhältnissen und folglich Kompressionsraten ein.

Hersteller wie Liteville, Nicolai, Specialized, Trek, Lapierre verbauen teilweise eigens für DEN Rahmen getunte Dämpfer. Aber geiz ist geil und Canyon macht dies nicht. Ich verabschiede mich damit vom Billigversender und kaufe nicht mehr bei Canyon. Der Witz ist, selbst YT mit dem Oberbilligheim Image bauen einen besser passenden Dämpfer in ihre Räder.


----------



## MPille (4. Oktober 2013)

Wenn ich meinen Dämpfer bei Toxo umbauen lassen würde, wie er ins AL+ passt. Welche Werte würdest mir empfehlen? Ich wiege so 85 kg.


----------



## Badsimson (4. Oktober 2013)

Micki schrieb:


> Also wenn ich die Diskussion hier richtig verfolgt und aufgenommen habe, beschweren sich einige Kollegen, dass das werkseitige Dämpfersetup nur für den normalgewichtigen Biker passt.
> Da muss ich Canyon aber in Schutz nehmen. Ich habe in meinem Leben schon mehrere Fullys im Fachhandel gekauft. Noch nie wurde ich nach meinem Gewicht gefragt oder wäre mir bekannt, dass irgendwelche Bikehersteller für jeden Biker einen speziell abgestimmten Dämpfer im Programm hätten.
> Dies ist kein Canyonproblem sondern ein generelles der Bikebranche. Wird hier aber natürlich zu Recht kritisiert.



Also wie ich Anfang des Jahres ein bike bei Canyon gekauft habe, wurde ich nach meinem gewischt gefragt!


----------



## DerMolch (4. Oktober 2013)

MPille schrieb:


> Wenn ich meinen DÃ¤mpfer bei Toxo umbauen lassen wÃ¼rde, wie er ins AL+ passt. Welche Werte wÃ¼rdest mir empfehlen? Ich wiege so 85 kg.



Schwere Frage....
Ganz ehrlich... das CTD System ist in der Druckstufe so blÃ¶d abgestimmt, dass ich Dir raten wÃ¼rde, im Bikemarkt nen gebrauchten RP23 oder RP2 OHNE CTD zu kaufen. Hatte ich ne Zeit lang und war recht zufrieden, mehr bekommste ohne Custom Abstimmung nicht aus dem BoostValve DÃ¤mpfer raus. Ich hatte Tune M/M und eine 2012er High Volume Luftkammer. Der ging wesentlich homogener. Wenns kein Kashima sein soll, bekommst Du die Teile gebraucht fÃ¼r 80-120â¬. Ich glaub Tuning kostet ca 50â¬ bei Toxo.
Was die bei dem OriginaldÃ¤mpfer an Tuning bliebe, wÃ¤re eine Firm Druckstufe (Velocity), jedoch halte ich da nicht viel von. Du hast eine hÃ¶here Ãltemperatur und durch die kleineren Ports eventuell Probleme mit Kavitation im Ãl. Ich habs aber nie probiert.
Ruf mal bei Toxoholics an, die sind superkompetent und ich verglichen Laie. 

Ich habe gerade bei Ebay meinen Kashima DÃ¤mpfer drinnen, der ging super, ich wollte nur vorne und hinten RockShox haben, darum hab ich ihn eingestellt. Artikelnr. 111176593922


----------



## DerMolch (4. Oktober 2013)

Badsimson schrieb:


> Also wie ich Anfang des Jahres ein bike bei Canyon gekauft habe, wurde ich nach meinem gewischt gefragt!



Weil sie wissen wollten wie viel Luft sie in Gabel und Dämpfer pumpen sollen.


----------



## Badsimson (4. Oktober 2013)

Toshi181 schrieb:


> Weil sie wissen wollten wie viel Luft sie in Gabel und Dämpfer pumpen sollen.



Ah ok! Darum kam mein bike auch ohne Luft im Dämpfer u. Gabel an!


----------



## DerMolch (4. Oktober 2013)

Badsimson schrieb:


> Ah ok! Darum kam mein bike auch ohne Luft im Dämpfer u. Gabel an!



Spezialspezialisten eben...


----------



## erT_ (4. Oktober 2013)

Mal was anderes:
Hat jemand Erfahrung mit nem Umbau auf 160mm vorne?
Spricht etwas dagegen?
Mich nervt es, dass der Schaft so extrem gekürzt wurde. Würde ich die Gabel tauschen, käme ggf. auch eine 160er in Frage.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Badsimson (4. Oktober 2013)

erT_ schrieb:


> Mal was anderes:
> Hat jemand Erfahrung mit nem Umbau auf 160mm vorne?
> Spricht etwas dagegen?
> Mich nervt es, dass der Schaft so extrem gekürzt wurde. Würde ich die Gabel tauschen, käme ggf. auch eine 160er in Frage.



Dann mal eine Gegenfrage :
Was würde dir dann den 1cm mehr an dem Bike bringen ?


----------



## erT_ (4. Oktober 2013)

Naja,  ich versuche nach wie vor mehr Höhe ins Cockpit zu bekommen. Schaden tut der cm sicherlich dahingehend  nicht. Wäre  eine gute Ergänzung zum relativ  hohen riser  Lenker. Wenn Ich natürlich mehr Spiel  am Schaft zu Verfügung habe,  relativiert sich das Problem im Zweifel zwar,  trotzdem hätte ich dann die Vorteile  der steiferen Gabel.


----------



## DerMolch (4. Oktober 2013)

Ich fahre die neue Pike im AL+, die baut glaub ich bei 150mm Federweg 8mm höher als die 150mm Fox. Bei der 160er Pike wärens 18mm, das ist eine ganze Menge!

An welche Gabel hast du denn gedacht?


----------



## erT_ (5. Oktober 2013)

Ah, habe garnicht daran gedacht, dass es da noch federwegunabhängige Unterschiede gibt.
Bisher schwebte mir noch nichts konkretes vor, von der Pike habe ich allerdings schon gutes gehört. Dass sie da noch Vorteile bei der Geometrie bietet, kommt ja durchaus entgegen. Zufrieden mit dem Teil?


----------



## DerMolch (5. Oktober 2013)

Ganz ehrlich?
Verkauf deine Talas und besorg dir ne 150mm Pike, mach nen hohen Lebker dran und ferig ist! Die Pike sackt nicht durch und die Charger DÃ¤mpfung ist der Knaller! Relativ straff (kein Durchsacken halt), nimmt aber jeden Kiesel auf und gibt den FW frei wenn benÃ¶tigt. Fahre sie mit einem der beiliegenden Volumen Spacer fÃ¼r mehr Progression.
Die Fox Float Kashima die ich vorher hatte ist ein schlechter Witz dagegen!
Wenn ich den ErlÃ¶s aus der Fox gegenÃ¼ber dem Neupreis der Pike rechne, bleiben 300â¬ Differenz - ich hab selten zuvor Geld so gern im ein Fahrradteil investiert.


----------



## erT_ (5. Oktober 2013)

Danke für den Tip. Redest du bei deinem Preisvergleich (300 Differenz) von Pike Neupreis gegenüber Talas Gebrauchtwert? Habe noch keinen Überblick, was meine Talas (Performance Serie) bringen könnte.
Bezüglich der Schaftlänge:
Wenn ich vom Schaft meine Steuerrohrlänge + Aufbau des Steuersatzes abziehe, dann erhalte ich den Überstand, oder spielt da noch ein Faktor ein?
Die 15mm, die Canyon ab Werk liefert, möchte ich natürlich vergrößern, wo ich schonmal dabei bin.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DerMolch (5. Oktober 2013)

Erstmal Kaffee....


----------



## DerMolch (5. Oktober 2013)

erT_ schrieb:


> Danke für den Tip. Redest du bei deinem Preisvergleich (300 Differenz) von Pike Neupreis gegenüber Talas Gebrauchtwert? Habe noch keinen Überblick, was meine Talas (Performance Serie) bringen könnte.
> Bezüglich der Schaftlänge:
> Wenn ich vom Schaft meine Steuerrohrlänge + Aufbau des Steuersatzes abziehe, dann erhalte ich den Überstand, oder spielt da noch ein Faktor ein?
> Die 15mm, die Canyon ab Werk liefert, möchte ich natürlich vergrößern, wo ich schonmal dabei bin.



So, jetzt aber.

Ja, ich meinte die Preisdifferenz zwischen der alten Fox und der neuen Pike. Glaub mir einfach, es lohnt sich...! Meine Fox wurde im Service nach 4 Wochen wegen knackender Krone auf Kashima (kleiner Aufpreis über Vitamin B) und Float umgebaut. Das Talas System ist ja nicht gerade für bahnbrechende Performance bekannt (wer was anderes behauptet ist anspruchslos, noch nie was anderes gefahren, oder bleibt auf Forstwegen). Aber selbst als Float lief meine Gabel nicht gut. Ständig Spiken, was entsteht, wenn die Druckstufenports unterfordert sind und das Ölvolumen, welches verdrängt werden müsste um den FW freizugeben, nicht freigibt. Das Resultat ist ein heftiges "Klongggg" irgendwo im mittleren Federwegsbereich durch plötzliches Blockieren der Gabel. Die Pike gibt dann halt einfach den Federweg frei und das schön gleichmäßig über die gesamten 150mm, kein Dämpfungsloch im mittleren FW, ein Traum!
Wenn bei RockShox nächstes Jahr auch in Boxxer usw die Charger Dämpfung implementiert wird, ist die Firma ganz weit vorne!!!!!


----------



## marc9999 (6. Oktober 2013)

Hallo zusammen,

Mal was anderes.Mir ist jetzt schon öfters beim Transport der Bremshebel an das Oberrohr geknallt. Das hat leider hässliche Flecken/abplatzer hinterlassen.Die weiße Schicht ist an diesen stellen weg und das schwarz kommt durch. Wie könnte ich das ausbessern oder noch besser kann man das weiß am Oberrohr komplett entfernen ohne auch das schwarz darunter zu beschädigen.

Hab mal ein Bild angehangen damit ihr wisst welchen Bereich ich meine.

Danke schon mal


MFG marc


----------



## ms303 (6. Oktober 2013)

Die Macken kommen mir äußerst bekannt vor (an meinem Nerve AM)... 

Da würde mich auch interessieren, wie man die am besten kaschiert...

Eventuell Revell-Farbe (Modellbau)? 

Und dann ganz vorsichtig mit feinem Pinsel tupfen? 

Wäre so meine erste Idee.

Bin mir aber auch unschlüssig,  wie ich das angehen soll. 

Entfernen der weissen Lackierung kommt allerdings nicht in Frage.

Zu aufwändig und das Ergebnis dürfte auch nicht zufriedenstellend sein..

Denn ich bin mir sicher, dass man die nicht runter bekommt, ohne die schwarze Eloxierung darunter zu versauen....


----------



## Badsimson (6. Oktober 2013)

Der Rahmen hat eine Pulverbeschichtung! Ich bin Lackierer und kann dir nur den Vorschlag geben das mit einem 2k Lack zu machen.
Das Problem ist nur, die meisten Autolacke sind glänzend, das heißt es müßte ein matten Klarlack drüber.
Gehen tut's gut da ich auch schon eine Stelle ausbessern mußte.
Modefarbe ist glaub ich nicht Witterungsbetändig.
Das passende Weiß zu finden ist auch noch so eine Sache.


----------



## ms303 (6. Oktober 2013)

Also besser so lassen und zusehen, dass keine weiteren Macken dazu kommen, lese ich das als Laie heraus.... 

Denn ohne (Vor-)Kenntnisse und viel Geschick kommt da sonst nix gutes bei raus, richtig?


----------



## Badsimson (6. Oktober 2013)

ms303 schrieb:


> Also besser so lassen und zusehen, dass keine weiteren Macken dazu kommen, lese ich das als Laie heraus....
> 
> Denn ohne (Vor-)Kenntnisse und viel Geschick kommt da sonst nix gutes bei raus, richtig?



Wenn du nur beitupfen musst, ist es kein Ding auch bei falschem weiß! Besser als die schwarzen Flecken!  Aber die Farbe muß halten! Könntest auch bei kleinen Stellen einen weißen Edding nehmen. 
Ein bisschen Geschick sollte man aber schon haben


----------



## MPille (6. Oktober 2013)

Der Rahmen ist nicht pulverbeschichtet. Er ist anodisiert. Das weiß ist zusätzlich aufgetragen, aber was das genau ist weiß ich auch nicht.


----------



## marc9999 (6. Oktober 2013)

Laut Canyon Homepage : Viele anodisierte Canyon Rahmen verfügen über Decals. Dabei handelt es sich um Farbelemente, die mithilfe von Wassertransferdruck auf die Oberfläche aufgetragen werden. Dieses Druckverfahren ist derzeit Stand der Technik und wird auch oft in der Flugzeug- und in der Autoindustrie angewendet. Die Decals sind empfindlich gegenüber Reibung. Du solltest daher darauf achten, dass diese Decals beim Putzen und während der Fahrt schonend behandelt werden.

Bin neulich mal vorsichtig mit spiritus rangegangen um hartnäckigen Schmutz auf dem weisen zuentfernen und ich hab das Gefühl das es sich leicht gelöst hat


----------



## LANDOs (7. Oktober 2013)

MPille schrieb:


> Wenn ich meinen Dämpfer bei Toxo umbauen lassen würde, wie er ins AL+ passt. Welche Werte würdest mir empfehlen? Ich wiege so 85 kg.



Der Umbau der Kammer und das Tuning kosten zusammen  200  Euro bei Toxoholics. Ich würde Dir  diesen neuen RP23 empfehlen: 

http://www.bike-discount.de/shop/k1028/a88041/float-rp23-bv-190x51mm.html?mfid=300

Für ca. 90 kg und mehr perfekt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ho-shi (7. Oktober 2013)

LANDOs schrieb:


> Der Umbau der Kammer und das Tuning kosten zusammen  200  Euro bei Toxoholics. Ich würde Dir  diesen neuen RP23 empfehlen:
> 
> http://www.bike-discount.de/shop/k1028/a88041/float-rp23-bv-190x51mm.html?mfid=300
> 
> Für ca. 90 kg und mehr perfekt.



LANDOs, dort heißt es "Empfohlen für Rahmen mit einem Übersetzungsverhältnis von: 2,4 - 2,7 : 1". Das AL+ hat ein Verhältnis von 2,95 : 1. Funktioniert trotzdem perfekt? Ohne Spacer?


----------



## LANDOs (7. Oktober 2013)

Einen Spacer wird niemand jemals brauchen. Der Dämpfer ist perfekt für schwere Leute und dem Nerve AM und AL+. Die Endprogreesion ist super. Kein Wunder das die Canyon Bikes keine XXV Kammer mehr haben.

Hat das AL+ nicht ein Übersetzungsverhältnis von 2,63-->150/57=2,63

Nerve AM 140:57= 2,45


----------



## Ho-shi (8. Oktober 2013)

Interessant. Das Nerve AM hat 120mm Federweg, oder? Das wäre ein Verhältnis von 2,4 : 1 und würde auch passen. Beim AL+ wurde hier ja gerade das Übersetzungsverhältnis als zu hoch für die serienmäßig (auch noch ohne Spacer) verbauten Float CTD kritisiert. Hast Du diesen RP23 im gleichen Setup in beiden Bikes im direkten Vergleich fahren können?


----------



## Ho-shi (8. Oktober 2013)

War zu langsam. OK, AM = 140mm. Aber der Dämpfer hat denke ich 2" = 50,8 bzw 51mm, daher meine 2,95.


----------



## Razzor (17. Oktober 2013)

Ich hab jetzt von diesen Fox spacern den dicksten drin, und ca 270 PSI bei einem Körpergewicht mit Rucksack von 100 kg. 
Damit hab ich ein SAG von 30% im "descend".


----------



## Razzor (18. Oktober 2013)

Razzor schrieb:


> Ich hab jetzt von diesen Fox spacern den dicksten drin, und ca 270 PSI bei einem Körpergewicht mit Rucksack von 100 kg.
> Damit hab ich ein SAG von 30% im "descend".



So, hab das heute mal getestet. Bin durch eine flache Wiese und der Federweg wurde dabei zu 80% ausgenutzt. Bin hinten nur am rumeiern. Welchen Dämpfer kann ich anstatt den standard Dämpfer einbauen? Würde mir gerne ein anderen kaufen. 
Kenne mich da nicht so aus. Es gibt den RP23 in hundert verschiedenen Ausführungen. Wo ist der Unterschied?


----------



## Saintsrest (19. Oktober 2013)

Razzor schrieb:


> So, hab das heute mal getestet. Bin durch eine flache Wiese und der Federweg wurde dabei zu 80% ausgenutzt. Bin hinten nur am rumeiern. Welchen Dämpfer kann ich anstatt den standard Dämpfer einbauen? Würde mir gerne ein anderen kaufen.
> Kenne mich da nicht so aus. Es gibt den RP23 in hundert verschiedenen Ausführungen. Wo ist der Unterschied?



Dann stell den Dämpfer in der Ebene auf "Trail" oder "Climb". Im Abfahrtsmodus ist das Teil wie der Name schon sagt... für die Abfahrt. Der Dämpfer funktioniert mit dem Spacer schon nicht schlecht. Einen 'RP'23 kannst mit Tune M/M probieren. Länge 190/51.


----------



## Razzor (19. Oktober 2013)

Saintsrest schrieb:


> Dann stell den Dämpfer in der Ebene auf "Trail" oder "Climb". Im Abfahrtsmodus ist das Teil wie der Name schon sagt... für die Abfahrt. Der Dämpfer funktioniert mit dem Spacer schon nicht schlecht. Einen 'RP'23 kannst mit Tune M/M probieren. Länge 190/51.



Wenn ich bei einer Abfahrt auf descend stelle, dann schlägt der bei mir durch  
Ich glaub ich bestell mir ein RP23 mit kleiner Luftkammer.


----------



## Thiel (19. Oktober 2013)

Du brauchst Tune High in der Druckstufe 
Er muss mehr Dämpfen und nicht unbedingt NUR mehr Endprogression bringen. Die setzt ja nicht am Anfang ein.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Razzor (19. Oktober 2013)

Thiel schrieb:


> Du brauchst Tune High in der Druckstufe
> Er muss mehr Dämpfen und nicht unbedingt NUR mehr Endprogression bringen. Die setzt ja nicht am Anfang ein.



Danke für den Tip. Was bedeutet Tune High Druckstufe?

Wäre dieser der richtige? http://www.bike-discount.de/shop/a88041/float-rp23-bv-190x51mm.html


----------



## DerMolch (19. Oktober 2013)

Die Einstellung auf C, T, oder D bezieht sich auf die Lowspeed Compression. Diese sorgt in erster Linie dafÃ¼r, dass man in Kurven, beim Pedalieren, oder beim Bergauf fahren weniger durch den FW rauscht. 

Ich habe sehr (!!!) gute Erfahrungen mit einem 2012er RP23 und Tune M/M gemacht. Luftkammer war die alte HighVolume. Schaut bei mir im Bikemarkt, da mÃ¼sse bei meinen KÃ¤ufen ein Foto von dem Teil sein (mit Kashima).

Wie  @Thiel richtig sagte muss es nicht nur Endprogression sein, eine generell hÃ¤rtere Druckstufe bringt die Vorteile.
Ich persÃ¶nlich fahre einen Monarch Plus mit M/M Tune - den geb ich nicht mehr her! Ist nur in D ausverkauft und gebrauch, WENN Ã¼berhaupt in der LÃ¤nge, nie unter 200â¬ zu bekommen.


----------



## DerMolch (19. Oktober 2013)

Razzor schrieb:


> Danke für den Tip. Was bedeutet Tune High Druckstufe?
> 
> Wäre dieser der richtige? http://www.bike-discount.de/shop/a88041/float-rp23-bv-190x51mm.html



Ich weiß nicht genau. Auf dem Aufkleber auf dem Dämpfer (blaues Teil) steht F. Das steht für Firm und bedeutet Hart.
In der Beschreibung steht "Fast", was es so mit der Bezeichnung nicht gibt.


----------



## DerMolch (19. Oktober 2013)

http://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/article/251738-rock-shox-monarch-rc3
Nimm den!!! Wollte den vom Verkäufer auch schonmal kaufen, er brauchte ihn nur kurzfristig selbst. Nun steht er im Bikemarkt.
Ich fahre ihn zwar mit M Compression, aber der hier in High Compression sollte bei deinen 20kg mehr als ich gut sein. Und umbauen lassen geht immer...
Ohne Witz, der Dämpfer geht super in dem Rad!!!


----------



## Razzor (19. Oktober 2013)

Gibt es den mit Tune High auch zu kaufen, oder muss der dann bei Toxoholics geändert werden? Im Internet finde ich keinen Dämpfer bei dem in der Beschreibung Druckstufe Tune High steht.


----------



## Razzor (19. Oktober 2013)

Toshi181 schrieb:


> http://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/article/251738-rock-shox-monarch-rc3
> Nimm den!!! Wollte den vom Verkäufer auch schonmal kaufen, er brauchte ihn nur kurzfristig selbst. Nun steht er im Bikemarkt.
> Ich fahre ihn zwar mit M Compression, aber der hier in High Compression sollte bei deinen 20kg mehr als ich gut sein. Und umbauen lassen geht immer...
> Ohne Witz, der Dämpfer geht super in dem Rad!!!



Ich glaube, ich würde lieber gerne bei Fox bleiben. Ist mehr so ein "Bauchgefühl".


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DerMolch (19. Oktober 2013)

Razzor schrieb:


> Ich glaube, ich würde lieber gerne bei Fox bleiben. Ist mehr so ein "Bauchgefühl".



Nicht nachvollziehbar - nur weil Fox die Prestigemarke ist?

Fox Dämpfer mit Boostvalve (haben die alle) haben am Anfang wenn bis keine HighspeedDruckstufe. Abhängig vom boostvalve Drück (Bei Canyon 175PSI) wird zum Federwegsende erst eine Druckstufe aufgebaut. Das ist so gewollt und soll bezwecken, dass JEDER (auch ein 50KG Fahrer) den Federweg nutzen kann. Im Umkehrschluss - schwere Fahrer nutzen sofort alles an Federweg.
Musst du wissen...


----------



## DerMolch (19. Oktober 2013)

Razzor schrieb:


> Gibt es den mit Tune High auch zu kaufen, oder muss der dann bei Toxoholics geändert werden? Im Internet finde ich keinen Dämpfer bei dem in der Beschreibung Druckstufe Tune High steht.



Schreib mal eine PM an den PM bei Canyon @mstaab_canyon , ich glaube das ist die beste Lösung. Ich glaube das die sich mit dem Problem sicher schonmal beschäftigt haben.


----------



## erT_ (19. Oktober 2013)

Also ich hatte in meinem Cube AMS zunächst einen RP23 Dämpfer verbaut, der wirklich gut funktionierte. Ich bin auch ein 90kg + Fahrer. 
Weil was mit den Buchsen nicht stimmte habe ich einen CTD verbaut bekommen. Habe keinen markanten Unterschied feststellen können. Bis auf die Tatsache, dass der CTD noch einen Hauch sensibler anzusprechen schien (wohl durch die bessere Lagerung).
Nun hab ich den CTD im AL+ verbaut und es ist nicht wirklich toll.
Weiß leider nicht so recht, wo genau die Unterschiede der beiden CTD's lagen. Trotzdem können sowohl der CTD als auch der RP23 offensichtlich wirklich großartige Dämpfer sein, auch für schwerere Typen.​


----------



## DerMolch (19. Oktober 2013)

Du kannst erstmal die beiden Rahmen nicht vergleichen!! Andere Anlenkung, Raderhebungskurve, Übersetzungsverhältnisse, Hebelprogressionen des Rahmens.
Ein gleicher Dämpfer kann in eine Rahmen perfekt funktionieren, im anderen schlecht sein.


----------



## Vincy (19. Oktober 2013)

Das liegt an der Kinematik des jeweiligen Bikes, deswegen die Unterschiede.
*Ein Dämpfer ist nur so gut, wie er für das jeweilige Bike und Fahrer abgestimmt ist!*


----------



## Razzor (19. Oktober 2013)

Toshi181 schrieb:


> Nicht nachvollziehbar - nur weil Fox die Prestigemarke ist?



Ok ich bin bereit umzusteigen...
Was sind die Vorteile und Nachteile vom RockShox Monarch RC3 zum Fox RP23?


----------



## erT_ (19. Oktober 2013)

Ja, das ist mir klar. Nur machte es oben auf mich den Eindruck, als wenn die FOX Dämpfer aufgrund des Boostvalves grundsätzlich nicht (für schwere Fahrer) zu gebrauchen wären, das wollte ich nur mal relativieren


----------



## LANDOs (19. Oktober 2013)

Razzor schrieb:


> Danke für den Tip. Was bedeutet Tune High Druckstufe?
> 
> Wäre dieser der richtige? http://www.bike-discount.de/shop/a88041/float-rp23-bv-190x51mm.html




Ja genau, das wäre der Richtige. Und F steht für Firm. Das FAST in der Beschreibung ist ebend falsch übernommen worden.

Dieser Dämpfer ist wirklich ein großer Unterschied, weil allein schon durch die kleine SV-Kammer eine viele höhere Dämpfung vorhanden ist.

Gruß


----------



## LANDOs (19. Oktober 2013)

Razzor schrieb:


> Gibt es den mit Tune High auch zu kaufen, oder muss der dann bei Toxoholics geändert werden? Im Internet finde ich keinen Dämpfer bei dem in der Beschreibung Druckstufe Tune High steht.




Hallo 

das Ändern kostet bei Toxo ca. 116 Euro. 

Außerdem gibt es kein Tune High sondern nur L, M und F. 

_*F steht für Firm.*_

Nimm den und Du wirst glücklich sein: http://www.bike-discount.de/shop/a88041/float-rp23-bv-190x51mm.html

Gruß


----------



## DerMolch (19. Oktober 2013)

Razzor schrieb:


> Ok ich bin bereit umzusteigen...
> Was sind die Vorteile und Nachteile vom RockShox Monarch RC3 zum Fox RP23?



Meld mich später ausführlich, bin unterwegs.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LANDOs (19. Oktober 2013)

Mit ca. 16 bar ist der noch optimal für 100 kg Personen und die Dämpfung funktioniert über den gesamten Bereich.

Ich würde aber noch die neuen Kunstoffbuchsen dazu empfehlen. 

Dann hat man einige Jahre Ruhe.



http://www.bike-discount.de/shop/a79893/buchsenset-5-teilig-8mm.html
Gruß


----------



## DerMolch (19. Oktober 2013)

LANDOs schrieb:


> Ja genau, das wäre der Richtige. Und F steht für Firm. Das FAST in der Beschreibung ist ebend falsch übernommen worden.
> 
> Dieser Dämpfer ist wirklich ein großer Unterschied, weil allein schon durch die kleine SV-Kammer eine viele höhere Dämpfung vorhanden ist.
> 
> Gruß



Höhere Progression, nicht Dämpfung!!


----------



## Razzor (19. Oktober 2013)

Ok, also steht derzeit zur Auswahl:
# *Fox RP23 mit kleiner Luftkammer* http://www.bike-discount.de/shop/a88041/float-rp23-bv-190x51mm.html
# *Rock Shox Monarch RC3* http://www.bike-components.de/products/info/p35902_Monarch-Plus-RC3-Daempfer-Modell-2014-.html

Gibt es sonst noch welche die in Frage kommen? Ist der RC3 von Rockshox das Topmodel? Lohnt sich der Mehrpreis zum Foxdämpfer?


----------



## Razzor (19. Oktober 2013)

Toshi181 schrieb:


> Meld mich später ausführlich, bin unterwegs.



Danke!


----------



## DerMolch (19. Oktober 2013)

Razzor schrieb:


> Ok, also steht derzeit zur Auswahl:
> # *Fox RP23 mit kleiner Luftkammer* http://www.bike-discount.de/shop/a88041/float-rp23-bv-190x51mm.html
> # *Rock Shox Monarch RC3* http://www.bike-components.de/products/info/p35902_Monarch-Plus-RC3-Daempfer-Modell-2014-.html
> 
> Gibt es sonst noch welche die in Frage kommen? Ist der RC3 von Rockshox das Topmodel? Lohnt sich der Mehrpreis zum Foxdämpfer?



Ich habe auf der Canyon Facebookseite vor 2-3 Wochen ein Review zu den Dämpfern geschrieben. Musste mal suchen, da steht eigentlich alles.

Der Monarch Plus ist komplett anders als der RP2. Vernünftiges Shimstack statt BoostValve. Herkömmliches Prinzip ohne Spielerein. Größeres Ölvolumen.
Man fährt höher im FW, die Abstimmung passt wesentlich besser zum AL+. Der Federweg wird freigegeben wenn man ihn abruft, nicht weil der Hinterbau durchsackt. 
Wo wohnst du? Ich in Aachen, bzw. Karlsruhe. Kannst gern testen...


----------



## Braunbaer (19. Oktober 2013)

Mit dem Monarch Plus dürfte aber die Trinkflasche nicht mehr passen, oder? Für Alpenausflüge eher unpassend... 

Wie sieht's mit dem "normalen" Monarch RL aus? Spricht der so gut an wie der Fox? 

Zum Fox RP23: Mit Compression Type F (Firm) spricht der aber nicht mehr so gut an, oder? Vielleicht ist dieser RP23 doch besser? Compression M und Rebounb L passt zumindestens an meinem Nerve XC ganz gut. Ist halt die Frage, ob die große XV-Kammer bei 85kg noch gut ist... Momentan tendiere ich eher zum Monarchen wg. der einfacheren Wartung.


----------



## Dice8 (19. Oktober 2013)

Mich würde auch interessieren wie sich der normale RL im AL+ schlägt.


----------



## DerMolch (19. Oktober 2013)

Der Monarch Plus passt so gerade eben rein. Wenn ganz eingefedert ist, hängt der Piggybag 3mm vor der unteren Zugführung.

Der normale Monarch würde mich auch interessieren!!


----------



## LANDOs (20. Oktober 2013)

Braunbaer schrieb:


> Mit dem Monarch Plus dürfte aber die Trinkflasche nicht mehr passen, oder? Für Alpenausflüge eher unpassend...
> 
> *Wie sieht's mit dem "normalen" Monarch RL aus? Spricht der so gut an wie der Fox? *
> 
> Zum Fox RP23: Mit Compression Type F (Firm) spricht der aber nicht mehr so gut an, oder? Vielleicht ist dieser RP23 doch besser? Compression M und Rebounb L passt zumindestens an meinem Nerve XC ganz gut. Ist halt die Frage, ob die große XV-Kammer bei 85kg noch gut ist... *Momentan tendiere ich eher zum Monarchen wg. der einfacheren Wartung*.




Hallo 
mal eine Gegenfrage:
Warum wählt Canyon die teureren FOX-Dämpfer? Sie könnten die Bikes fast 100 Euro (Listenpreis-->nicht Einkaufpreis Canyon) günstiger anbieten mit einem Monrch RC3.

Ich hatte den Monarch auch schon für ein Wochenende im Nerve AM. Das Ansprechverhalten ist nicht Ansatzweise so wie beim FOX-Dämpfer. 

Für alle Leute mit mehr als 85 kg ist der FOX RP23 mit kleiner SV-Kammer der Best Buy. -->199 Euro 

Jeder der dann nicht zufrieden ist, bekommt bestimmt den Dämpfer sofort für das gleiche Geld bei ebay verkauft.

Das Risiko den RP23 zu testen ist also überschauhbar.

Die Wartungsempfehlungen von FOX für die Dämpfer sollte man ein wenig gelassener sehen. 


Gruß


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DerMolch (20. Oktober 2013)

Marketingstrategie und Frage vom OEM Preis der Teile.
Fox ist Prestige... Ich habe mal gehört (mehr nicht), dass die OEM Preise von Fox sehr sehr niedrig sind. Das hohe Image erhalten sie von den exorbitanten Aftermarketpreisen.

Welchen Monarch hattest du im Al+? Verwechselst du Sensiblität mit Federwegsvergeudung? Mein Monarch Plus ist ähnlich sensibel wie der Fox, jedoch im FW Verlauf straffer. Nutzt den FW halt wenn er benötigt wird..


----------



## Dice8 (22. Oktober 2013)

Hallo zusammen,

Kleines Update von der Fox Talas CTD 2013 Front. 
Ich habe mein Talas 32 CTD erneut einschicken müssen wegen knackender Gabelkrone und erneut defekter CTD Kartusche. Beim ersten CTD Kartuschentausch im März wurde die "alte" Version der 2013er CTD Kartusche (deutlicher Unterschied zwischen "D" und "T") verbaut. Diesmal war nicht die Dämpfung oder die Zugstufe der CTD Kartusche betroffen sondern es klackte beim Einfedern nach paar cm Federweg als wenn man auf eine Stahlfeder haut. Heute konnte ich die Gabel endlich bei UPS abholen und begutachten.
Es wurde nun die neue Version der CTD Kartusche verbaut mit den geringeren Unterschied zwischen "D" und "T". Was mir auch direkt aufgefallen war ist eine andere TALAS Einheit. Nach kurzem googlen war klar das meine Gabel die neue 2014er Talas Einheit spendiert bekommen hat obwohl ich meine Gabel nicht wegen einer defekten Talas Einheit eingeschickt habe. 

Wurde die vielleicht auf Verdacht getauscht oder als "goodie" da meine Gabel in einem Jahr schon das zweite mal bei Toxo war?!
Oder vielleicht das Fox selbst weiß dass das alte Talas System murks (u.a. Losbrechmoment, Ausnutzung des Federwegs,..) ist?! Man weiß es nicht.  

Die neuen Talas Einheit arbeitet hydraulische und soll nicht mehr die Luftkammer beeinflussen. Das Losbrechmoment der nenen Luftfederkennline ist nur noch minimal. Die Gabel soll direkt in den Federweg gehen! Des weiteren ist die Climb Druckstufe wie ein Lock out. 

Hat wer seine Gabel auf Grund von Mängeln auch einschicken müssen und auch die neue 2014er Talas Einheit bekommen? 

Die Tage werde ich die Gabel mal testen und erneut berichten.


Edit: Inhalt überarbeitet.


----------



## Dice8 (22. Oktober 2013)

Achja, so sieht die 2014er Talas Einheit von oben aus.


----------



## Dice8 (30. Oktober 2013)

Moin zusammen,

da ich die Gabel gestern zum ersten mal nach der Reparatur auf einem Trail bewegen konnte woltle ich euch hier mein Feedbacknicht vorenthalten.

Generell bin ich positiv überrascht! Das hohe Losbrechmoment ist Geschichte! Die Gabel geht direkt in den Federweg und das ruppige Ansprechverhalten mit der alten Talas Einheit ist auch weg. Die neue Luftfederkennline macht sich im gesamten Federweg positiv bemerkbar. Meiner Meinung nach sackt die Gabel auch nicht mehr so stark in den Federweg ein. Mit dem Luftdruck in der Talas Einheit muss ich aber noch rumprobieren und mein persönliches Setup zu finden. Die neue Talas Einheit verlangt einen höheren Druck als die alte. Mit der alten Talas Einheit bin ich so mit 90-95 PSI gefahren. Bei der neuen bin ich jetzt bei ca. 125 PSI angekommen aber ich denke 5 PSI mehr und es passt. 

Alle die eine Evolution Gabel mit der alten Talas Einheit haben würde ich empfehlen mal bei Toxo nachzufragen ob es ein Upgrade auf die neue gibt. Laut Fox ist die neue Talas Einheit auch bei älteren Modellen (jünger als 2014) nachzurüsten und meine Gabel ist ja auch das beste Beispiel . Die alte Talas Einheit ist mMn echter Bockmist im Vergleich zur 2014er.


----------



## exbonner (31. Oktober 2013)

Ich habe ein Nerve 6 AL+ aus diesem Jahr und bin bei meinem Dämpfer auch immer recht zügig am Ende der Fahnenstange. Fahrfertig wiege ich ca. 82kg.

Macht es Sinn auf den hier schon mehrmals angesprochenen RP23 BV zu wechseln? Der Preis ist ja ziemlich gering, so dass ich es auf einen Versuch ankommen lassen würde.


----------



## DerMolch (31. Oktober 2013)

@Dice8:
prima, freu mich, dass Du nun scheinbar zufrieden mit der Gabel bist. Ich habe zuvor schon vom Fox Service gehört, dass die 2014er Talaseinheit wesentlich besser funktionieren soll. Wenn dies gelungen ist - umso besser! 
Das bei der neuen CTD Kartusche zwischen T und D ein geringerer Unterschied ist, liegt an der geänderten Dämpfungsabstimmung (ach nee ;-). Dies wird auch der Grund sein, aus dem die Gabel nicht mehr so stark durch den Federweg sackt. Ein wenig mehr LSC und dafür weniger HSC ist das was die Gabel braucht. 

Bei der Float/Talas kann ja nur die LSC eingestellt werden, HSC ist fest vorgegeben.
Das schöne an der neuen Pike ist, dass sie den Weg genau umgekehrt gehen: Da wird über den Versteller in 3 Stufen die HSC angepasst und über ein Drehrad kann mehrere Klicks LSC hinzugefügt werden. Ich fahre dort 5-6 Klicks LSC


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dice8 (31. Oktober 2013)

@toshi : Aber die Pike kostet halt paar Euros die ich persönlich nicht mehr ins Nerve investieren möchte da ich gerade auf ein Zweitbike spare. 

Heute bin ich ne Runde in Altenberg gefahren und konnte endlich mal mit dem Luftdruck experimentieren um mein persönliches Setup fürs Trail fahren zu finden da dies die erste Tour mit der Gabel bei Tageslicht war. Bei Tageslicht kann man die Gabel auch besser bei der Arbeit beobachten.  
Im Wiegetritt und/oder im Steilhang kein wegsacken mehr! Ansprechverhalten erste Sahne. Kein ruppiges eintauchen auf den ersten cm Federweg.


----------



## tomson6666 (31. Oktober 2013)

Habe gerade mal eine Anfrage bei Toxo gemailt, was ein Upgrade auf 2014 er Setup kosten würde. Habe nämlich genau die gleichen Probleme wie du gehabt DICE. Meine Forke war auch im April bei Toxo wegen CTD Defekt . Danach Federungskomfort wesentlich schlechter als vorher. Dachte eigentlich es wäre zu wenig Öl in der Gabel und wollte deshalb Ölwechsel machen, habe schon alles dafür gekauft. 
Aber wenns ein nicht zu teures Upgrade gibt würde ich das glaube ich lieber machen. Ich Poste mal was die haben wollen dafür.


----------



## sciregomtb (4. November 2013)

wäre es denn nicht ratsamer sich bei Canyon zwecks Dämpfer zu beschweren statt eine neuen zu kaufen. Das ist doch eindeutig ein Fehler von Canyon. 
Ich habe Canyon zwecks zu schneller Zugstufe am AL+ 7.0 angeschrieben, mal schauen was zurück kommt.


----------



## exbonner (4. November 2013)

Der Dämpfer ist angekommen, passt so aber nicht ans Nerve. Sobald Mi die Buchsen da sind geht es mit dem Bike nach England. Werde berichten.


----------



## DerMolch (4. November 2013)

Mutig....


----------



## exbonner (4. November 2013)

Warum? Schlechter als der aktuelle kann es ja nicht werden. 
Ich hab vorhin mit meinem Händler bei Toxo angerufen und die meinten, dass es einen Versuch wert wäre.


----------



## DerMolch (4. November 2013)

Mit ungetestetem Material in Urlaub zu fahren ist mutig ;-)

Welches Dämpfersetup hast du?


----------



## tomson6666 (4. November 2013)

Habe gerade Antwort von Toxoholics wegen meiner schlecht funktionierenden 
Gabel bekommen, verstehe aber nicht was bei DICE gemacht wurde was bei mir aber nicht gehen soll. Das hat Toxo mir geantwortet:


Hallo Herr Bork,

leider gibt es für ihre Evolution Gabel ein solches Upgrade nicht. Dieses ist beschränkt auf die Gabeln der Performance- und Factoryserie mit FIT Kartusche. Man könnte höchstens die komplette Kartusche tauschen, diese liegt jedoch bei ca. 400.-.

Kenn sich da noch einer aus.


----------



## exbonner (4. November 2013)

Ach so... ð 

Momentan hab ich den Float CTD Evolution und ca. 195PSI drauf. Tune M

Der RR23 ist ein Factory BV mit Valve Tune 200, Velocity F und Rebound M


----------



## Dice8 (4. November 2013)

tomson6666 schrieb:


> Habe gerade Antwort von Toxoholics wegen meiner schlecht funktionierenden
> Gabel bekommen, verstehe aber nicht was bei DICE gemacht wurde was bei mir aber nicht gehen soll. Das hat Toxo mir geantwortet:
> 
> 
> ...



Diese Antwort von Toxoholics bezieht sich nur auf die 2014er CTD Kartusche. Die 2014er Talas Einheit passt definitv in 2013er Gabel.

Ich glaube aber das Fox was an bzw. in der 2013er CTD Kartusche im Laufe des Jahres 2013 geändert hat. Siehe hierzu die diversen Aussagen der Besitzer solcher Gabeln das nach CTD Kartuschen Tausch der Unterschied zwischen "D" und "T" nur noch margial ist. Auf meiner Garantierechnung/lieferschein ist die CTD Kartusche auch als 2013er ausgewiesen. Allerdings kann ich bestätigen das die Gabel in Verbindung mit der 2014er Talas Einheit eindeutig einen besseren Dienst errichtet als mit der alten und das mit der 2013er CTD Kartusche. Mit einer 2014er CTD Kartusche wäre die Gabel wahrscheinlich noch besser aber dieses Upgrade ist nur den 2013er FIT Kartuschen vorbehalten. 

Hier würde ich Toxoholics nochmal anschreiben und explizit nach einem Upgrade auf ein 2014er Talas Einheit fragen. Vielleicht gibt sich ja Toxo  Kulant und bietet ein Upgrade an da ja die aktuell Talas Einheit schlechter anspricht und u.a. ein hohes Losbrechmoment hat.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DerMolch (4. November 2013)

exbonner schrieb:


> Ach so... ð
> 
> Momentan hab ich den Float CTD Evolution und ca. 195PSI drauf. Tune M
> 
> Der RR23 ist ein Factory BV mit Valve Tune 200, Velocity F und Rebound M



Klingt gut! Welche Luftkammer?


----------



## exbonner (5. November 2013)

Toshi181 schrieb:


> Klingt gut! Welche Luftkammer?



Es ist dieser hier:

http://www.bike-discount.de/shop/k1028/a88041/float-rp23-bv-190x51mm.html?mfid=300

Aus der Diskussion hier hatte ich entnommen, dass der Dämpfer eine kleine Luftkammer haben sollte.


----------



## Faekynn (5. November 2013)

Toshi181 schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> 
> da ich vermehrt P.M´s von diversen Usern bezüglich der Dämpferproblematik am AL+ bekomme, möchte ich hier nochmal meine Erfahrungen schildern.
> Ich möchte niemanden belehren oder eine Diskussion über Sinn oder Unsinn führen.
> ...




Lies mal was hier oben steht und bei dem von dir geposteten Artikel:

Empfohlen für Rahmen mit einem Übersetzungsverhältnis von: 2,4 - 2,7 : 1 

Das kann wohl nicht passen, Übersetzungsverhältnis ist ca. 3:1. Luftkammer sollte wohl XV1 sein, damit der Dämpfer ohne Spacer passend ist.


----------



## exbonner (5. November 2013)

Ich bau ihn morgen mal ein und fahre zwei Tage Probe. Sollte es nicht gehen, ist der Umbau ja in wenigen Minuten erledigt.

Zudem wiege ich ja auch nicht 90kg+


----------



## tomson6666 (5. November 2013)

Dice8 schrieb:


> Diese Antwort von Toxoholics bezieht sich nur auf die 2014er CTD Kartusche. Die 2014er Talas Einheit passt definitv in 2013er Gabel.
> 
> Ich glaube aber das Fox was an bzw. in der 2013er CTD Kartusche im Laufe des Jahres 2013 geändert hat. Siehe hierzu die diversen Aussagen der Besitzer solcher Gabeln das nach CTD Kartuschen Tausch der Unterschied zwischen "D" und "T" nur noch margial ist. Auf meiner Garantierechnung/lieferschein ist die CTD Kartusche auch als 2013er ausgewiesen. Allerdings kann ich bestätigen das die Gabel in Verbindung mit der 2014er Talas Einheit eindeutig einen besseren Dienst errichtet als mit der alten und das mit der 2013er CTD Kartusche. Mit einer 2014er CTD Kartusche wäre die Gabel wahrscheinlich noch besser aber dieses Upgrade ist nur den 2013er FIT Kartuschen vorbehalten.
> 
> Hier würde ich Toxoholics nochmal anschreiben und explizit nach einem Upgrade auf ein 2014er Talas Einheit fragen. Vielleicht gibt sich ja Toxo  Kulant und bietet ein Upgrade an da ja die aktuell Talas Einheit schlechter anspricht und u.a. ein hohes Losbrechmoment hat.



Habe nochmal bei FOX nachgefragt, "Kosten für neue Talas Einheit 400,--.
Ist mir ehrlich gesagt für ein Upgrade viel zu teuer.


----------



## Dice8 (5. November 2013)

400  für die 2014er Talas EInheit?? 
Dann kann ich ja echt Glück haben das die bei mir auf Garantie eingebaut wurde. Bevor ich die 400  für eine Talas Einheit ausgebe würde ich mir eher ne gebrauchte Revelation oder getravelte Lyrik holen.


----------



## DerMolch (5. November 2013)

200â¬ drauflegen und 150mm Pike kaufen! Lohnt so dermaÃen!!!!!
Alte Talas bei Ebay rein, gibt 300-350â¬


----------



## Dice8 (5. November 2013)

Toshi181 schrieb:


> [.....]Alte Talas bei Ebay rein, gibt 300-350



Das Geld gibt es definitiv nicht für eine 150er CTD Talas Evolution. Ich hatte meine Talas so wie sie jetzt ist bzw. war (frisch vom Service rundum erneuert!!) im Bikemarkt bei eBay sowie eBay Kleinanzeigen für günstige 259 drin. Keiner wollte Sie haben. Der realistische Preis für die Gabel vor allem wenn die jetzt schon gefahren wurde liegt mMn weit darunter, vielleicht 200 ....


----------



## DerMolch (5. November 2013)

Ohh... :-(


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dice8 (5. November 2013)

Zum Vergleich:

Eine Talas 32 RLC FIT, NEU und bisschen besser als die CTD 2013. Die RLC hatte ich ein paar Tage an meinem Nerve dran als meine Gabel bei Toxo war. Mit der 2014er Talas Einheit finde ich jedoch meine CTD im Moment besser.

http://www.bike-discount.de/shop/k1...50-rlc-fit-15qr-tapered-schwarz.html?mfid=300

359  NEU ;-)


----------



## DerMolch (5. November 2013)

Okay, dann kann ich ja froh sein, meine Float Performance fÃ¼r 390â¬ verkauft zu haben.
Mir scheint so langsam, dass das CTD in Gabeln und DÃ¤mpfern von der Auslegung her nicht meiner Vorstellung entspricht.
Super wÃ¤re eine Float32 RC2, wie es bei den wirklich gut gehenden 36er Floats der Fall ist.
"DÃ¤mpfungsbevormundung" ist super wenn sie fÃ¼r einen persÃ¶nlich passt - wenn nicht, dann A....karte!


----------



## Dice8 (5. November 2013)

Wenn ich meine Evolution für 350 verkauft bekommen hätte würde ich jetzt auch eine andere Gabel fahren


----------



## ms303 (5. November 2013)

Sorry für OT, kann aber nicht anders bei dieser Diskussion: 

Was schätzt Ihr was man für eine 2013er Float Factory inkl. Kashima mit DRCV bekommen kann? 

Ist praktisch nagelneu aus meinem Remedy.

"Nachteil ": Sie ist in dem Kawa-Grün...

Was meint Ihr ist realistisch?

Oder ist die Gabel unverkaufbar, weil zu speziell?

Ne 160er Pike wäre nicht verkehrt im Remedy, denke ich... 

Aber die Kohle...


----------



## DerMolch (5. November 2013)

Also ich hab fÃ¼r meine Float Kashima (allerdings ohne Trail Adjust) 390â¬ bekommen.... Jedoch scheine ich da "nen dummen" gefunden zu haben ;-)


----------



## ms303 (5. November 2013)

Und die war wahrscheinlich auch nicht grün...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dice8 (5. November 2013)

Toshi181 schrieb:


> [...] Jedoch scheine ich da "nen dummen" gefunden zu haben ;-)



Das glaube ich auch! Suchst du mir auch einen?


----------



## DerMolch (5. November 2013)

Ein eBay Phänomen: Manchmal bieten die Leute wie bekloppt und es ist einem fast peinlich, den Gesamtbetrag überwiesen zu bekommen. Manchmal allerdings gibts für wertige Dinge viel zu wenig...


----------



## ms303 (5. November 2013)

Mal eine andere Frage  @Toshi181:

Du hast ja anscheinend eine Pike am Bike (Hihi, das reimt sich....  )

Hast Du eine Dual Position oder eine Solo Air?

Und wie ist das Ansprechverhalten auf kleine Unebenheiten?


----------



## DerMolch (5. November 2013)

Ich habe eine Soloair, Absenkung benötige ich nicht. Sie spricht gut auf kleine Unebenheiten an, sackt aber nicht durch. Für mich die perfekte Gabel zum Trails heizen ;-)


----------



## ms303 (5. November 2013)

Das ist genau das, was ich bisher auch über die Pike gelesen habe.

Deshalb mein Gedanke, die Float gegen eine Pike zu tauschen.

Aber das Sparschwein ist gerade verdammt leer nach dem Remedy-Kauf. 

Das Nerve 2012 habe ich ja auch noch, und möchte es auch gerne behalten. (wg. Fernbeziehung/Hin- und her schleppen jedes Wochenende gefällt mir nicht).

Daher auch meine Frage nach dem möglichen Verkaufserlös der Float.

Bin halt nur auch nur "Normal-Verdiener"...

Aber vielen Dank für Deine Meinung bzw. Deine Posts.

Und nochmal sorry an alle für das OT...


----------



## DerMolch (5. November 2013)

Fernbeziehung nervt. Witzigerweise habe ich mir das Nerve auch ursprünglich nur deßhalb gekauft. Da ich aber nun mein Nerve viel lieber fahre als mein Torque, muss ich wohl oder übel ab Dezember meine Fernbeziehung beenden ;-)


----------



## ms303 (5. November 2013)

Ursprünglich sollte ja auch das Nerve für das Remedy verkauft werden.

Bin ja kein Krösus...

Das Remedy habe ich spaßeshalber mal im Urlaub mit viel Langeweile mal Probe gefahren und mich sofort verliebt.

Das Ding passt wie Arsch auf Eimer....

Ich konnte nicht anders.....

Kann mich aber irgendwie vom Nerve nicht trennen.

Und das ständige zerlegen des Bikes geht mir auch auf den Nerv(e).

Zumal ich mir schon so einige Macken in den hinteren Bereich meines Autos gehauen habe, trotz aller Vorsicht (Kleinwagen halt).

Ohne Fernbeziehung wäre das alles einfacher.

Aber wo die Liebe hinfällt.....


----------



## DerMolch (5. November 2013)

Darum hab ich ab Januar ne neue Arbeitsstelle bei meiner Freundin im Schwarzwald..


----------



## ms303 (5. November 2013)

Du glücklicher...

Geht bei uns nicht.

Zumindest die nächsten 2 Jahre nicht.

Aber das wäre wirklich  zuviel OT das zu erklären.....

Back to Topic:

Also eine Solo Air.

Dazu tendiere ich dann auch. 

Allerdings dann in 160mm.

Macht bei 157mm Federweg hinten auch schon Sinn.... 

Und der Lenkwinkel wird auch noch etwas flacher...


----------



## DerMolch (5. November 2013)

Allerdings ;-)

Also zurück zur Pike.
Ich kann dir diese Gabel wirklich nur empfehlen. Ich hoffe bei RockShox werden in Zukunft alle Gabeln mit der neuen Charger Dämpfung, oder etwas auf deren Basis ausgestattet.
Eine Boxxer mit DER Performanz wäre unerträglich geil ;-)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dice8 (6. November 2013)

exbonner schrieb:


> Ich bau ihn morgen mal ein und fahre zwei Tage Probe. Sollte es nicht gehen, ist der Umbau ja in wenigen Minuten erledigt.
> 
> Zudem wiege ich ja auch nicht 90kg+



Gibt es schon ein Zwischenfazit?


----------



## exbonner (6. November 2013)

Auf dem Weg zum Schrauber, um die Buchsen abzuholen.


----------



## Dice8 (6. November 2013)

exbonner schrieb:


> Auf dem Weg zum Schrauber, um die Buchsen abzuholen.



Drehst du heute noch eine Testrunde?


----------



## exbonner (6. November 2013)

Ja, obwohl es hier pi...t wie aus Eimern. Istaber eher flache Asphaltstrecke. Ein paar Treppen kann ich probieren.

Nehme den alten Dämpfer aber mit in den Urlaub.


----------



## Dice8 (6. November 2013)

Mach auch mal einen Bunny Hopp und schaue ob der Hinterbau durchschlägt.


----------



## exbonner (6. November 2013)

Ok


----------



## DerMolch (6. November 2013)

Und im Gelände mit schnellen Schlägen ob der Hinterbau spikt.


----------



## exbonner (6. November 2013)

So ich bin von einer kleinen Testfahrt zurück und mein Eindruck ist zwiegespalten.

Meine erste Frage: wieviel PSI verträgt der Dämpfer? Ich habe jetzt ca. 180 drin und der SAG liegt damit bei 25%.

Bin dann eine kleine Runde gefahren. Mit ausgeschaltetem ProPedal wippt der Hinterbau deutlich mehr, als beim CTD im Descendmodus. 

Ich habe ein paar kleine BH's gemacht, ein paar Treppen und bin sehr kleine Drops gefahren. Dabei habe ich nicht geschafft, den Dämpfer durchschlagen zu lassen. Es sind immer noch mind. 2,5-3cm Federweg über. Mir scheint, als dass er auch schnell durchrauscht, aber am unteren Drittel besser reagiert. Kampfgewicht war heute 83kg. 

Leider hatte ich nicht mehr Zeit, da das Bike verladen werden musste. Am Samstag mach ich mal eine 2-3Std. Tour und berichte dann nochmal ausführlich.


----------



## maxinator (8. November 2013)

Wo bekomme ich den noch mal die technischen Daten zu dem nerve al+ 6.0 her? Auf der Canyon Seite kann ich sie leider nirgendwo finden.

MfG


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dice8 (8. November 2013)

maxinator schrieb:


> Wo bekomme ich den noch mal die technischen Daten zu dem nerve al+ 6.0 her? Auf der Canyon Seite kann ich sie leider nirgendwo finden.
> 
> MfG



Welche Daten brauchst du? ggf. kannich dir welche aus dem Stehgreif sagen.


----------



## maxinator (8. November 2013)

Dice8 schrieb:


> Welche Daten brauchst du? ggf. kannich dir welche aus dem Stehgreif sagen.



Ich brauche keine bestimmten Daten. Wollte nur noch mal alle Komponenten die an meinem Fahrrad verbaut sind auf einer Liste. 
Leider hat Canyon die Daten nicht mehr Online.


----------



## Dice8 (8. November 2013)

maxinator schrieb:


> Ich brauche keine bestimmten Daten. Wollte nur noch mal alle Komponenten die an meinem Fahrrad verbaut sind auf einer Liste.
> Leider hat Canyon die Daten nicht mehr Online.



Doch, im "Outlet":

http://www.canyon.com/outlet/article.html?o=A1031749

*Rahmen*
         Canyon Nerve AL+
*Dämpfer*
         Fox Float CTD Evolution
*Gabel*
         Fox 32   TALAS CTD Evolution, 150mm, Taper, QR15
*Steuersatz*
         Cane Creek 40
*Schaltwerk*
Shimano   XT Shadow Plus SGS RD-M786 10s
*Umwerfer*
Shimano   SLX E-Type 3x10
*Schaltgriffe*
Shimano   SLX SL-M670 10-speed
*Bremsgriffe*
Avid Elixir 3
*Bremsen*
Avid Elixir 3 200/180
*Naben*
Mavic Crossride Disc
*Zahnkranz*
Shimano Deore 11-36 10-speed
*Felgen*
Mavic Crossride Disc
*Reifen*
Continental Mountain King II
*Kurbel*
Shimano Deore FC-M 590-10
*Kettenblätter*
         42/32/24
*Innenlager*
Shimano Deore
*Vorbau*
Race Face Ride
*Lenker*
Race Face Ride Riser
*Griffe*
Ergon GA-1
*Sattel*
         Selle   Italia X1 Special Edition
*Sattelstütze*
         Iridium SL
*Pedale*
         - - -
*Werkzeug*
         Pure Cycling Torque Wrench
*Pumpe*
         Pure Cycling Federgabelpumpe
*Rahmenschutz*
         Pure Cycling Neopren Kettenstrebenschutz
*Handbuch*
         Pure Cycling Handbuch MTB 
*Gewicht*
         13,40



Und hier die Geo:

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showpost.php?p=9896785&postcount=31


----------



## maxinator (8. November 2013)

Super vielen Dank genau das habe ich gesucht.


----------



## Deleted274990 (12. November 2013)

... im Newsletter kam soeben die Info das es nun eine Special Edition des AL+ geben wird.

2 Versionen stehen zur Verfügung

http://www.canyon.com/mountainbikes/series/nerve-al-plus.html

Konsequent auf die neue Linie zu setzen sieht anders aus. Da hatte man wohl Angst Käufer zu verlieren


----------



## Dice8 (12. November 2013)

Das Canyon das AL+ "neu" aufgelegt hat finde ich gut da ich glaube das viele von den ganze 650B und 29er Zeug nichts wissen wollen.

Allerdings hätte ich das an Canyons Stelle direkt "richtig" gemacht und den Bikes ne Pike und einen Monarch RCT3 (Plus) verpasst.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DerMolch (12. November 2013)

Der Dämpfer hat einen 0.8er Volumenspacer, ein M Rebound und 200PSI BoostValve ;-)


----------



## Faekynn (12. November 2013)

Toshi181 schrieb:


> Der Dämpfer hat einen 0.6er Volumenspacer, ein M Rebound und 200PSI BoostValve ;-)



Ärgerlich, dass sie sowas nicht früher einsehen!
Hast du nachgefragt, oder steht das irgendwo? (habs nicht gesehen)


----------



## DerMolch (12. November 2013)

Faekynn schrieb:


> Ärgerlich, dass sie sowas nicht früher einsehen!
> Hast du nachgefragt, oder steht das irgendwo? (habs nicht gesehen)



Das habe ich in einem persönlichen Gespräch geklärt. 
Eventuell werde ich einen solchen Dämpfer testen, jedoch ist die Temperatur derzeit nicht unbedingt dafür geeignet, und ich hatte eh schon meinen RP2 mit exakt den gleichen Parametern in meinem AL+ - bevor ich ihn verkauft habe 
Ich denke, dass Produktmanagment von Canyon weiß was es tut und hat seine Gründe für die ein oder andere, nicht für jeden User nachvollziehbare Entscheidung. Ein Monarch Plus wäre für mich die Ideallösung gewesen, jedoch knüppel ich mein Nerve auch ohne Gnade. Für den Tourenfahrer ist das Setup nichts.
Eventuell hätte dem verbauten RP2 zu dem 0.8er Spacer und der M Zugstufe eine harte (Firm) Druckstufe gut gestanden.
bei letzterem bin ich mir nur über die Umsetzbarkeit nicht sicher, bzw. die Probleme die dadurch entstehen können (höhere Öltemperatur, evtl. Kavitation).


----------



## tomson6666 (12. November 2013)

Habe mir heute mal die Bike gekauft. Ist ein Test von All Mountain Bikes der
Rahmengrößen 27,5" und 29" drinn. Die 27,5" kommen dabei echt schlecht weg. Laut Meinung der Tester sind die Bikes viel zu schwer (die meisten über 14 kg, ohne Remote Sattelstütze). Also für den normalen Toureneinsatz nicht geeignet. Zwischen den zeilen kann man lesen, das die Tester der Meinung sind die Entwicklung von 27,5 musste zu schnell für einige Hersteller von statten gehen, die Bikes wären unausgegoren und teils zu Abfahrtslastig.
Was sie auch kritisiert haben sind die neuen Fox Talas Gabeln die im Modelljahr 2014 ca 400 g schwerer geworden wären. Eine vergleichbare Pike sei fast 1/2 Kilo leichter.
Auserdem wäre kein Vorteil bei 27,5" zu 26" zu spüren, im gegenteil, der wahre Allrounder ist 26".
Das gibt einem schon zu denken. Man bekommt schon den Eindruck das erstmal was schnell neu entwickelt wird um möglichst viel verkaufen zu können, ob das dann wirklich besser ist ist nebensache.


----------



## ms303 (12. November 2013)

Und das stand nicht nur zwischen den Zeilen. 

Das stand da ganz offensichtlich zu lesen. 

Z. B.:

"Hört man bei Stevens oder Drössiger auf zu treten, rollt man fast rückwärts - ein konstanter Kampf gegen  die Erdanziehungskraft."

War anscheinend kein Fehler, dass ich mir das Remedy im August noch als 26" gekauft habe.


----------



## tomson6666 (12. November 2013)

war bestimmt kein Fehler. Ausserdem gefällt mir der alte Rahmen beim Remedy wesentlich besser, ganz abgesehen davon das da die Proportionen einfach stimmiger sind.


----------



## DerMolch (12. November 2013)

27,5" ist doch voll super!! 1,5" größerer Durchmesser - dass da erst 2012 drauf gekommen wurde! Ich frag mich ernsthaft was an mir kaputt ist, dass ich seit 17 Jahren 26" Räder fahre. Fortschritt in allen Ehren - Teleskopsattelstützen, X12, Typ2 Schaltwerke, schaltbare Kettenführungen, Experimente mit Rahmengeometrien..... Alles super!
Aber koste es was es wolle neben 29" Trekkingrädern noch das Mittelmaß zu erfinden ist doch echt "sehr speziell".


----------



## ms303 (12. November 2013)

Nein, 

27,5" ist eine tolle Erfindung der Industrie, um den Absatz anzukurbeln.
,
Da spricht eigentlich auch nix dagegen.

Wenn die Räder auf gleichem Gewichts-Niveau angekommen sind, haben die auch durchaus ihre Daseinsberechtigung.

Soll doch jeder dann die Laufradgröße kaufen, die er mag.

Aber 26" einfach so ohne Grund sterben zu lassen, und die Käufer zu bevormunden, das ist die Frechheit.


----------



## CaptainAhab1 (14. November 2013)

Das schöne ist aber, dass man 26er zu ganz attraktiven Preisen bekommt und da ich eh oldschool bin, überleg ich meinen aktuellen Tourer zu verticken und gegen zwei 26er zu tauschen. Überleg mir ein Allmountain für´s grobe und ein Hardtail für`n Marathon zu schießen. Bei meiner Recherche bin ich auf das aktuelle 8.0 SE gestoßen.

Hat da jemand schon Erfahrungen? Stimmt die Gewichtsangabe und is da die Sattelstütze schon eingerechnet?


----------



## Ho-shi (14. November 2013)

CaptainAhab1 schrieb:


> Stimmt die Gewichtsangabe und is da die Sattelstütze schon eingerechnet?



Ja und ja würde ich sagen: Mein AL+ 7.0 (L, schwarz) wiegt mit Reverb Stealth 13,3kg.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Faekynn (15. November 2013)

CaptainAhab1 schrieb:


> Das schöne ist aber, dass man 26er zu ganz attraktiven Preisen bekommt und da ich eh oldschool bin, überleg ich meinen aktuellen Tourer zu verticken und gegen zwei 26er zu tauschen. Überleg mir ein Allmountain für´s grobe und ein Hardtail für`n Marathon zu schießen. Bei meiner Recherche bin ich auf das aktuelle 8.0 SE gestoßen.
> 
> Hat da jemand schon Erfahrungen? Stimmt die Gewichtsangabe und is da die Sattelstütze schon eingerechnet?



Bezüglich Gewicht kann ich Ho-shi nur zustimmen. Sollte schon so einigermaßen stimmen und ist mit allen Teilen. Ich weiß aber nicht, wie sich das Gewicht mit der Rahmengröße verhält - Angabe ist vermutlich für M (?).

Einen Nachteil seh ich jetzt auf Anhieb beim 8.0 SE: Die Felgen sind nicht Tubeless geeignet.
Muss dich jetzt aber nicht unbedingt interessieren....


----------



## Vincy (15. November 2013)

Die DT M1900 Spline sind tubeless ready. 
http://www.dtswiss.com/Laufrader/Laufrader-MTB/M-1900-Spline-sup-®-sup-26


----------



## Faekynn (15. November 2013)

Vincy schrieb:


> Die DT M1900 Spline sind tuebeless ready.
> http://www.dtswiss.com/Laufrader/Laufrader-MTB/M-1900-Spline-sup-®-sup-26


Pffff, hab ich wirklich irgendwie falsch nachgeschaut 

sry, dann schauts ja ganz gut aus...


----------



## CaptainAhab1 (15. November 2013)

Danke für die Antworten. Gewicht und Parts sind für den Preis schon recht attraktiv. Tubeless brauch ich nicht, da ich bei meinen ZTR Arch der einfachheithalber wieder auf Schläuche umgestiegen bin. Kann da problemloser zwischen verschiedenen Reifen tauschen.

Gruß Euer Captain


----------



## maxinator (15. November 2013)

Hallo weiß zufällig jemand wie lang die Bremsleitungen vom Al + 6.0 vorne und hinten sind? Wollte mir die Saint 820 kaufen. Hier sind die Längen vorne 100cm und hinten 170cm. Ich will die Leitungen nicht unbedingt kürzen da ich davon keine Ahnung habe. Mein Fahrrad steht gerade 300km entfernt. Kann also gerade nicht selber nachschauen.

MfG Max


----------



## MPille (17. November 2013)

Die Längen sollten so passen.


----------



## Thiel (17. November 2013)

maxinator schrieb:


> Hallo weiß zufällig jemand wie lang die Bremsleitungen vom Al + 6.0 vorne und hinten sind? Wollte mir die Saint 820 kaufen. Hier sind die Längen vorne 100cm und hinten 170cm. Ich will die Leitungen nicht unbedingt kürzen da ich davon keine Ahnung habe. Mein Fahrrad steht gerade 300km entfernt. Kann also gerade nicht selber nachschauen.
> 
> MfG Max



Wenn du die Bremsen neu kaufst, musst du in der Regel sowieso entlüften.

Das ist bei fast allen Herstellern leider so.


----------



## ms303 (17. November 2013)

Nicht unbedingt.

Meine Zee war anscheinend ganz gut entlüftet, der Druckpunkt ist jedenfalls echt okay.

Es bleibt aber leider viel Leitung über,  die um den Lenker rumbaumelt. 

Schön ist was anderes ...

Aber Canyon kürzt doch bei der Montage auch keine Leitungen.

Also solltest Du (@maxinator) keinen Unterschied nach Montage einer neuen Bremse feststellen können.

War zumindest bei meinem Nerve so.

Alle Leitungen sind doch von Werk aus auch viel zu lang (wenn man denn das Bike so lässt,  wie gekauft) .


----------



## maxinator (17. November 2013)

Vielen danke für die Antworten bin mal drauf gespannt ob alles funktioniert wie ich mir das vorstelle.

Noch ne Frage.
Habe mir jetzt genau diese Bremse (vorne/hinten) bei wigglesports gekauft. Was brauch ich noch außer Bremsscheiben? Benötige ich noch Beläge oder sind die schon eingebaut? 

http://www.wigglesport.de/shimano-saint-m820-fully-bled-post-mount-felgenbremse/

MfG Max


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Herattic (23. November 2013)

Weiß jemand, welches Buchsenmaß man für den Dämpfer am Nerve AL+ braucht? 

Im Netz finde ich nur die Angabe M8 aber die Breitenangabe fehlt überall. Mein Bike steht leider 250 km von mir entfernt, nachmessen geht also leider nicht.


----------



## Thiel (23. November 2013)

http://www.canyon.com/supportcenter...ies_id=6&supportcenter_articles_id=237&page=3


----------



## Herattic (23. November 2013)

Danke!


----------



## schnubbi88 (25. November 2013)

CaptainAhab1 schrieb:


> Das schöne ist aber, dass man 26er zu ganz attraktiven Preisen bekommt und da ich eh oldschool bin, überleg ich meinen aktuellen Tourer zu verticken und gegen zwei 26er zu tauschen. Überleg mir ein Allmountain für´s grobe und ein Hardtail für`n Marathon zu schießen. Bei meiner Recherche bin ich auf das aktuelle 8.0 SE gestoßen.
> 
> Hat da jemand schon Erfahrungen? Stimmt die Gewichtsangabe und is da die Sattelstütze schon eingerechnet?







Kann es sein, dass der Preis für das 8.0 SE tatsächlich-vor allem im Vergleich zum Vorjahr- extrem niedrig ist? Elixir 7 hört sich auch gut an, hab aber zu wenig Plan, um das beurteilen zu können!


----------



## Dice8 (25. November 2013)

Ja, die gesamte Ausstattung ist besser.


----------



## sciregomtb (25. November 2013)

Definitv besser und günstiger


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## schnubbi88 (25. November 2013)

geil, hoffentlich steht dann auch mal bald eins zur Probefahrt bereit, bevor alle weg sind


----------



## CaptainAhab1 (25. November 2013)

Preis - Leistung ist def verlockend. Bin schwer am überlegen ... schwanke aber auch zwischen nerve al+ und strive ...

Avid Elexir 7 fahre ich an meinem Cannondale und bin super zufrieden! Am Canyon kommen dann noch die größeren Bremsscheiben dazu.

Werd aber wohl ernsthaft über eine Neuanschaffung frühestens im Februar entscheiden ...

Gruß Euer Captain


----------



## Dice8 (25. November 2013)

CaptainAhab1 schrieb:


> Preis - Leistung ist def verlockend. Bin schwer am überlegen ... schwanke aber auch zwischen nerve al+ und strive ...
> [...]



Welches Einsatzgebiet soll das bike abdecken?


----------



## CaptainAhab1 (25. November 2013)

Naja eigentlich Allmountain, von daher würde das al+ schon reichen. Ein bisschen mehr Federweg und eine Enduro-Geometrie wären in manchen Situationen aber auch net verkehrt

Für längere etwas flottere Touren nehme ich dann eh mein CD...


----------



## MPille (25. November 2013)

@schnubbi88
Muß Dir da schon irgendwie zustimmen.


----------



## DerMolch (25. November 2013)

CaptainAhab1 schrieb:


> Naja eigentlich Allmountain, von daher würde das al+ schon reichen. Ein bisschen mehr Federweg und eine Enduro-Geometrie wären in manchen Situationen aber auch net verkehrt
> 
> Für längere etwas flottere Touren nehme ich dann eh mein CD...



Seit dem ich mein AL+ mit für mich passenden Federelementen ausgerüstet habe, habe ich mein Enduro (Torque) nicht mehr gefahren...
Ob auf dem Hometrail, oder in den Alpen - für mich hat es gereicht.


----------



## CaptainAhab1 (25. November 2013)

Toshi181 schrieb:


> Seit dem ich mein AL+ mit für mich passenden Federelementen ausgerüstet habe, habe ich mein Enduro (Torque) nicht mehr gefahren...
> Ob auf dem Hometrail, oder in den Alpen - für mich hat es gereicht.



Denke würde für mich auch passen. Was hast Du denn genau geändert?


----------



## schnubbi88 (25. November 2013)

oh man, es juckt schon verdammt in den Fingern...aber weiß nicht ob ich da ohne Probefahrt zuschlagen sollte, zumal es mein erstes gescheites MTB und Fully sein würde...
Aber wenn die Größe stimmt, kann ich mir bei so vielen zufriedenen/begeisterten al+ Fahrern auch nicht vorstellen, dass ich es nicht auch geil finden würde. Da macht mir dann schon eher wieder die Farbauswahl Sorgen, finde beide geil, bin eher so für understatement und hab deswegen die letzten Tage zu hornet tendiert, aber find auch immer mehr Gefallen an black sea...
Ist auf den PPS Größenrechner von Canyon verlass?


----------



## Saintsrest (25. November 2013)

schnubbi88 schrieb:


> oh man, es juckt schon verdammt in den Fingern...aber weiß nicht ob ich da ohne Probefahrt zuschlagen sollte, zumal es mein erstes gescheites MTB und Fully sein würde...
> Aber wenn die Größe stimmt, kann ich mir bei so vielen zufriedenen/begeisterten al+ Fahrern auch nicht vorstellen, dass ich es nicht auch geil finden würde. Da macht mir dann schon eher wieder die Farbauswahl Sorgen, finde beide geil, bin eher so für understatement und hab deswegen die letzten Tage zu hornet tendiert, aber find auch immer mehr Gefallen an black sea...
> Ist auf den PPS Größenrechner von Canyon verlass?



Wie groß bist Du?


----------



## schnubbi88 (25. November 2013)

189


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Saintsrest (25. November 2013)

schnubbi88 schrieb:


> 189



Dann sollte der L Rahmen passen


----------



## schnubbi88 (25. November 2013)

mit den ungefähren Werten komme ich auf "L", werde mir gleich Hilfe zum genauen Messen holen


----------



## schnubbi88 (25. November 2013)

danke!


----------



## DerMolch (25. November 2013)

CaptainAhab1 schrieb:


> Denke würde für mich auch passen. Was hast Du denn genau geändert?



Pike RCT3 150mm und Monarch Plus, andere Laufräder, etc.

Ich habe das Rad in Farbe Hornet und finde es optisch wirklich gelungen!!
Ohne die damalige Mavic Crossride Haufen sieht das Bike auch nicht mehr aus wie Biene Maja. Das ist ja - Gott sei dank - beim Endseason Modell auch geändert!


----------



## Saintsrest (25. November 2013)

schnubbi88 schrieb:


> danke!


ich bin 185 und habe eine 89er Schrittlänge. Fahre einen "L"


----------



## schnubbi88 (28. November 2013)

So der Moment ist gekommen, al+8.0 SE in L  überleg nur, ob ich mir das fertig abhole oder selbst zusammenbauen soll. Ich denke, ich fahr besser hin, keine Lust auf Frust beim ersten Bike wenn ich das versaue


----------



## Thiel (28. November 2013)

Ich glaube du hättest dann besser beim Händler vor Ort gekauft.

Das "zusammenbauen" ist nämlich das leichteste, was dich bei einem Bike erwartet.


----------



## schnubbi88 (28. November 2013)

glaub ich dir, ich trau mir das schon zu, will dann auch sofern es geht Wartung selbst machen. Hab allerdings von einigen Fällen gehört, bei denen defekte Gabeln etc. geliefert wurde. Ich will bei meinem ersten vernünftigen MTB sicher sein, dass das alles so seine Richtigkeit hat, und ne kleine Einweisung ist auch nicht verkehrt


----------



## schnubbi88 (28. November 2013)

Bestellung ist abgeschickt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## CaptainAhab1 (28. November 2013)

schnubbi88 schrieb:


> Bestellung ist abgeschickt



Dann berichte mal über Deine Erfahrungen. Bin schon gespannt ...


----------



## Ho-shi (1. Dezember 2013)

Der 2014er MTB Katalog ist erschienen - die aktuellen AL+ SE-Modelle sind nicht drin.


Gesendet von meinem iPad mit Tapatalk


----------



## schnubbi88 (1. Dezember 2013)

Hier mal ein Auszug aus einer Mail von Canyon von letzter Woche:

"Es wird in Zukunft kein 26 Zoll All Mountain Bike von Canyon mehr geben. Die aktuell angebotenen AL+ "SE" Modelle stellen eine Midseason Baureihe dar, "SE" steht für "Special Edition". Diese Räder bauen auf den 2013er Rahmen auf, haben aber 2014er Komponenten und eine sehr gute Ausstattung. Wenn alle Nerve AL+ SE Modelle abverkauft sind, wird es keine Neuauflage dieser Baureihe geben." 

Wahrscheinlich will man kein Bike drin haben, dass nach ein Paar Monaten nicht mehr zu haben sein wird!


----------



## LANDOs (1. Dezember 2013)

Traurig, das den Herstellern nichts mehr neues einfällt. Die neuen Radgrößen sind so sinvoll wie ein Kropf.


----------



## CaptainAhab1 (1. Dezember 2013)

schnubbi88 schrieb:


> Hier mal ein Auszug aus einer Mail von Canyon von letzter Woche:
> 
> "Es wird in Zukunft kein 26 Zoll All Mountain Bike von Canyon mehr geben. Die aktuell angebotenen AL+ "SE" Modelle stellen eine Midseason Baureihe dar, "SE" steht für "Special Edition". Diese Räder bauen auf den 2013er Rahmen auf, haben aber 2014er Komponenten und eine sehr gute Ausstattung. Wenn alle Nerve AL+ SE Modelle abverkauft sind, wird es keine Neuauflage dieser Baureihe geben."
> 
> Wahrscheinlich will man kein Bike drin haben, dass nach ein Paar Monaten nicht mehr zu haben sein wird!



Damit sinkt canyon in meiner Gunst. Gerade im Allmountainsektor bevorzuge ich die höhere Steifigkeit und Agilität der 26``. Naja, bleibt nur zu hoffen, dass im März noch Modelle vorrätig sind ...


----------



## MPille (1. Dezember 2013)

Sehe ich genauso. Kann mich nicht so recht mit 27,5 Zoll geschweige denn 29 Zoll anfreunden.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## CaptainAhab1 (1. Dezember 2013)

MPille schrieb:


> Sehe ich genauso. Kann mich nicht so recht mit 27,5 Zoll geschweige denn 29 Zoll anfreunden.



Zumal ich dachte, endlich ein Hersteller, der wirklich noch die Wahl lässt, anstatt die Modelle einfach aus dem Programm zu nehmen...


----------



## Sauerland1 (1. Dezember 2013)

Da hätten sie das Teil auch eher F.E. (Final Edition) nennen sollen 

Andere Frage...spiele mit dem Gedanken mir noch ein AL+ zu schießen.
Wie lange sind denn diese "midseason" Modelle vermutlich verfügbar?

Na, wer hat eine Glaskugel?


----------



## CaptainAhab1 (1. Dezember 2013)

Sauerland1 schrieb:


> Da hätten sie das Teil auch eher F.E. (Final Edition) nennen sollen
> 
> Andere Frage...spiele mit dem Gedanken mir noch ein AL+ zu schießen.
> Wie lange sind denn diese "midseason" Modelle vermutlich verfügbar?
> ...



Wird Dir keiner beantworten können, hängt halt von der Nachfrage ab. Spiele ja auch mit dem Gedanken mir eins zu schießen. Werd ich aber frühestens im März können. Wenn dann keins mehr da ist werd ich mal nach Auslaufmodellen von anderen Herstellern schauen. Das Gute am 29er / 27,5er -Hype ist, dass mom ganz passable Angebote im 26´´Bereich zu finden sind.


----------



## schnubbi88 (2. Dezember 2013)

Hey hab gerade ein Mail bekommen, mit dem Hinweis, dass ich genauso gut den XL Rahmen nehmen könnte. Der würde mir eine bequemere tourenmäßige aber auch sportliche Sitzposition ermöglichen, während der L Rahmen eine eher rennmäßige Sitzposition anbieten würde...PPS spuckt mit L aus, XL kommt erst wenn ich überall 3 cm draufpacke...

Bin jetzt etwas ratlos, hab ja auch noch null Erfahrung. Bin 189 groß und 90er SL. 

Probefahren kann man das al+ da ja auch nicht (momentan zumindest noch nicht). Zu was würdet ihr persönlich tendieren? Ich würde auch zu bequemer und nicht zu gequetschter Sitzposition tendieren. Auf keinen Fall zu gequetscht. Bedankt!


----------



## nervy1962 (2. Dezember 2013)

Hi,
bin 193cm/Sl 91,5 und hab XL-Rahmen.
Wunderbar für Touren und entspannt cruisen, hab nen 50er Syncros-Vorbau dran.
Für Trails und Tricksereien würd ich beim nächsten Mal L nehmen, einfach wendiger. Das XL läuft halt stoisch geradeaus.
Muß aber dazu sagen, ich hab nen nerve AM, Geo ist aber die selbe, auch die Rahmenhöhen. Das PPS hat bei mir auch L ausgespuckt, pers. Telefonat hat mich dann von XL überzeugt.

 happy trails

Dirk


----------



## schnubbi88 (2. Dezember 2013)

Vielen Dank für deine Einschätzung, was bedeutet der 50er Vorbau genau für die Praxis ?


----------



## schnubbi88 (2. Dezember 2013)

Mein Fokus liegt wohl auch auf Touren/Cruisen aber möchte auch eine gewisse Verspieltheit und Wendigkeit für Trails bewahren. Macht es denn auf Trails/Tricksereien auch Spaß? Würdest du dich wieder für den XL Rahmen entscheiden oder auf L gehen, vorausgesetzt an deinem Einsatzbereich ändert sich nichts? Danke


----------



## nervy1962 (2. Dezember 2013)

Mit dem 50er Vorbau (50mm Länge) wird halt das Lenkverhalten direkter und die Sitzposition aufrechter. Gleichzeitig kannst Du die Gabel mit weniger Druck fahren, da die Körperlast nicht mehr "über" der Gabel liegt, sondern etwas davor ----> Du "liegst" nicht so gestreckt auf dem Bike und die Gabel spricht feinfühliger an.
Für Touren etc. würd' ich wieder einen XL-Rahmen nehmen, wobei ich für Trails und Bikepark noch ein Stahl-Hardtail (s. Avatar) hab in Größe L (48cm Sitzrohrlänge).

Der Trend geht eindeutig zum Zweit-Bike!!

happy trails

Dirk


----------



## schnubbi88 (2. Dezember 2013)

Ich merks schon  
Da ich neu im business bin, möchte ich "leider" erstmal nur einen Allrounder, der mir sowohl das entspannte cruisen als auch die "Trailhatz" ermöglicht, deshalb der Griff zum al+.

Am Telefon hat mir ein anderer Mitarbeiter wieder zu L geraten


----------



## nervy1962 (2. Dezember 2013)

Na denn, das AL+ in L wird Dir auch auf jedenfall passen, mußt halt dann ein bischen mit den Vorbaulängen experimentieren.
"Verspielter" ist das L auf jedenfall.

happy trails

Dirk


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## schnubbi88 (2. Dezember 2013)

Dirk, Du hast mir sehr geholfen, ich bedanke mich! Ich werde mich schnurstracks in das Thema Vorbau einarbeiten. Und dann kümmer ich mich um das Bike


----------



## nervy1962 (2. Dezember 2013)

Kein Problem, gerne geschehen.
Wünsche Dir jedenfalls viel Spaß mit Deinem neuen Bike und denk dran, safety first.

Happy trails

Dirk

Gesendet von meinem HTC Desire HD A9191 mit Tapatalk 2


----------



## schnubbi88 (2. Dezember 2013)

Hey Dirk,
tendiere mittlerweile auch zum XL , um dann einen kürzeren Vorbau zu montieren. Wie war denn der Unterschied vom 100er auf den 50er Vorbau zu wechseln? hat das deinem Bike spürbar mehr Wendigkeit/Agilität gebracht? Ist ja schon ein krasser Unterschied eigentlich. Kommst du damit auch noch einen Berg gescheit hoch ohne dass das VR ständig Bodenkontakt verliert?

Im Prinzip können beide Rahmengrößen ja nicht ganz verkehrt sein. Nocheinmal zum Verständnis: L ist agiler, dafür unangenehmer/uneffektiver zu pedalieren auf längeren Touren?? und XL andersherum?


----------



## nervy1962 (2. Dezember 2013)

Vorbau wurde stufenweise angepasst, 100 - 90 - 70 -50mm.
Bergauf geht's gut, bei extremen Anstiegen Popo auf Sattelspitze, sprich Gewicht nach vorne und Gabel absenken.

Da hast Du was falsch verstanden. L ist nicht unangenehmer auf Touren, nur anders, will heißen, Du mit Deinen 189cm liegst wie ich zw. L und XL Rahmengröße. Das L ist dann in Trails oder beim tricksen für unsere Körpergröße agiler und etwas leichter zu handeln. Und jetzt kommt's, was nicht heißen soll, daß das XL für Dich nicht genauso gut zu beherrschen wäre.
Sitzen tust Du auf beiden Größen hervorragend.
Im Spiegel bzw. Schaufenstern mich betrachtend, passt das XL vom Größenverhältnis (Ich-auf-Bike) hervorragend, es sieht stimmig aus.
Wie gesagt, ich bin 193cm, SL 91,5cm und wiege 105kg. Ich weiß nicht, wie deine Proportionen sind, aber bei mir passt's. Und für meinen Einsatz auf Touren und Trails reicht es allemal. Im Alter wird man eh ein bischen ruhiger.
Am besten "erfahren" bzw. "ersitzen". Wenn Canyon zu weit weg ist, geh zu einem local dealer und sitz mal auf einem 19" (L) und einem 22" (XL) Bike Probe. Die Größe, auf der Du Dich wohl fühlst, die isses.

Also nur Mut!

happy trails

Dirk


----------



## Saintsrest (3. Dezember 2013)

Mal ein Tipp zu den Evolution Gabeln. Habe heute das Öl in der O/C Kartusche gegen "7er" Bel Ray-Gabelöl getauscht. Durch das dünnere Öl macht die Gabel bei den niederen Temperaturen mehr Spaß.


----------



## tomson6666 (3. Dezember 2013)

Danke für den Tipp Saintrest. Wie lange hast Du für den Ölwechsel gebraucht? Und woher hast Du Dir die Anleitung dafür geholt.
Habe auf you tube dazu nur ein Video gefunden, ist aber ein etwas anderer Gabeltyp glaube ich (keine Talas).


----------



## Saintsrest (4. Dezember 2013)

tomson6666 schrieb:


> Danke für den Tipp Saintrest. Wie lange hast Du für den Ölwechsel gebraucht? Und woher hast Du Dir die Anleitung dafür geholt.
> Habe auf you tube dazu nur ein Video gefunden, ist aber ein etwas anderer Gabeltyp glaube ich (keine Talas).



Hallo tomson, hier ist es ganz gut erklärt. Würde dabei auch gleich die Schaumstoffringe und abstreifer sauber machen und das Öl in den Tauchrohren wechseln. 

http://forums.mtbr.com/shocks-suspension/fox-ctd-o-c-evolution-damper-service-info-pics-822617.html


----------



## Sauerland1 (4. Dezember 2013)

Hallo,

wohnt irgendjemand bei mir in der Nähe und hat ein AL+ mit 2013 Geo in M?
Würde das gerne mal probefahren oder zumindest probesitzen.
In Koblenz gibt es nur S und L.
Wäre toll 

Mein XC hat übrigens Größe M und passt gut.


----------



## LANDOs (4. Dezember 2013)

Den Test mit AL+ in M habe ich hinter mir. Selber habe ich eine Nerve AM in M. 

Beide passen gut in M, die Unterschiede sind wirklich nicht groß.

Zuschlagen damit man nicht bald die bescheuerten großen Laufränder in 27,5" bestellen muß.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## CaptainAhab1 (5. Dezember 2013)

LANDOs schrieb:


> Den Test mit AL+ in M habe ich hinter mir. Selber habe ich eine Nerve AM in M.
> 
> Beide passen gut in M, die Unterschiede sind wirklich nicht groß.
> 
> Zuschlagen damit man nicht bald die bescheuerten großen Laufränder in 27,5" bestellen muß.



Bei welcher Körpergröße? Schwanke bei 183cm auch zwischen M und L.


----------



## Dice8 (5. Dezember 2013)

Ich bin auch 183cm mit einer SL von ca. 88/89cm. Bei AL+ habe ich mich damals für L entschieden. Passt auch soweit ganz gut da ich lange Beine habe. Allerdings fahre ich einen 45mm Vorbau beim L da mir der 90mm zu lang war. Wenn ich mich nochmal zwischen M und L entscheiden müsste würde ich wahrscheinlich eher M nehmen.


----------



## Sauerland1 (5. Dezember 2013)

Ich bin 179. Die restlichen Maße habe ich nicht im Kopp. Habe  tendenziell allerdings eher kürzere Beine und einen längeren Oberkörper.
Beim Nerve habe ich den Vorbau um 1cm verlängert und das passt nun in M gut. 
Beim  AL+ würd mich eben der Reach und die Oberrohrlänge im Vergleich  interessieren. Habe allerdings die Tante Google auch noch nicht gequält.
Das würde mir sicher sehr gut weiterhelfen.


----------



## Dice8 (5. Dezember 2013)

Das AL+ in L mit 45mm Vorbau ist bei meiner Größe fast genauso "lang" wie ein Nerve AL in M mit 90mm Vorbau. So fühlt es sich zumindest an.


AL+ (L) 45mm Vorbau:

Oberrohr: 608,2   Reach: 438

Nerve AL (M) 90mm Vorbau:

Oberrohr: 595,0   Reach: 410


Edit: Ab Werk hat das AL+ in L auch einen 90mm Vorbau.


----------



## Sauerland1 (6. Dezember 2013)

Danke, dann wird mir ein AL+ in M auch viel besser passen und dann evt. wieder etwas mit dem Vorbau tüddeln.

Der Trend geht eindeutig zu längeren Vorbauten


----------



## LANDOs (7. Dezember 2013)

Hallo

man sollte nicht so lange warten, denn es wird bald kein Al+ mit 26er mehr geben sondern nur noch die hässlichen Spectral`s. 
Das AL+ als SE (Special Edition) stellt also eher eine Limited Edition dar. Auf der norweggischen Canyon-Seite ist das AL+ gar nicht mehr gelistet. http://www.canyon.com/_no/

Gruß


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sauerland1 (7. Dezember 2013)

LANDOs schrieb:


> ....Auf der norweggischen Canyon-Seite ist das AL+ gar nicht mehr gelistet.



Mensch, auf was für Seiten treibt ihr euch denn alle rum...norwegische Canyon-Seite...

Beeeilen ist auch gut...Ich bin mir eben noch immer unschlüssig ob ich Al+ überhaupt "brauche."
Das "haben will" ist schon geklärt und gerade sitzen so ein kleines Engelchen und ein kleines kleines Teufelchen links und rechts auf meiner Schulter


----------



## Franky666 (7. Dezember 2013)

Hey Leute, ich hab mich grad mal angemeldet, da ich auch auf der Suche nach einem neuen Bike bin.
Hatte letztes Jahr ein Nerve AL 9.9 SL aber irgendwie bin ich mit den 29Zoll nicht so richtig warm geworden.
Anfangs dacht ich, "fährt sich schon cool irgendwie" aber nach ner Zeit merkte ich, das das nichts für mich ist. 
Fahre mit einem alten 26er Focus täglich zur Arbeit.

Ich suche ein Bike das einen hohen Spaßfaktor hat, da ich eher kurzzeitig im Wald über Stock und Stein fahren will.
Schwanke zwischen einem Nerve AL+ und einem Cube Stereo 2013 (650b).
Obwohl die 650b schonwieder zu groß sind?


----------



## CaptainAhab1 (7. Dezember 2013)

Sauerland1 schrieb:


> Mensch, auf was für Seiten treibt ihr euch denn alle rum...norwegische Canyon-Seite...
> 
> Beeeilen ist auch gut...Ich bin mir eben noch immer unschlüssig ob ich Al+ überhaupt "brauche."
> Das "haben will" ist schon geklärt und gerade sitzen so ein kleines Engelchen und ein kleines kleines Teufelchen links und rechts auf meiner Schulter




Geht mir ähnlich ...


----------



## schnubbi88 (14. Dezember 2013)

Werde nächste Woche mein Al+ in Koblenz abholen, in XL (189, SL 91).Jetzt steht da auch eins in L zum Testen. Da werde ich mich dann auch noch mal draufsetzen. Meint ihr ich kann mich im Fall der Fälle noch spontan umentscheiden und auf L switchen? Oder wird Canyon da bockig


----------



## Dice8 (14. Dezember 2013)

Wenn du es aufgebaut abholst wird das nicht klappen. Klappt mir wenn es das AL+ als "bike to go" gibt. 





schnubbi88 schrieb:


> Werde nächste Woche mein Al+ in Koblenz abholen, in XL (189, SL 91).Jetzt steht da auch eins in L zum Testen. Da werde ich mich dann auch noch mal draufsetzen. Meint ihr ich kann mich im Fall der Fälle noch spontan umentscheiden und auf L switchen? Oder wird Canyon da bockig


----------



## filiale (14. Dezember 2013)

ja das klappt. d.h. Du trittst vom XL Kaufvertrag vertritt und bestellst das L. Allerdings kannst Du das L nicht gleich mitnehmen, es sei denn es gäbe es als "to go". Ansonsten mußte zum Abholen vom L nochmal wiederkommen.


----------



## schnubbi88 (14. Dezember 2013)

Danke das isn Traum. Vielleicht habe ich ja Glück, denn ich hatte ursprünglich das Rad in L bestellt, nach Empfehlung seitens Service auf XL umgestellt und L stornieren lassen, aber bekomme trotzdem noch aufgrund von Problemen mit dem System von Canyon die Mail, dass das Rad in L zur Abholung bereit steht und ich einen Termin machen soll. Ich soll die Mails wegen den Fehlern im System einfach ignorieren, aber vielleicht steht es dann ja auch fertig in L rum  
Jedenfalls schon mal erleichternd, dass das so unkompliziert geht, sollte es ja auch, denn eins von beiden kaufe ich canyon ja ab 

Danke!


----------



## slowlifter (20. Dezember 2013)

Hallo zusammen,

ich bin auf der Suche nach einem neuen Bike und bin an dem AL+ 9.0 SE hängengeblieben weil ich Ausstattung und Geo sehr interessant finde. 2 Probleme sind aber noch zu lösen. Zum einen gestaltet sich eine Probefahrt leider schwierig, weil im Showroom nur S und L verfügbar sind (bin 1,78, also eher M) und zum zweiten stell ich mir die Frage, ob der Hinterbau bei meinen 90 kg nicht zu sehr in die Knie geht. Fährt zufällig jemand in meiner Gewichtsklasse das Bike und gibt es im Showroom auch schonmal Größen, die nicht auf der Homepage angegeben sind. Fahre rund 1,5 Stunden oneway.


----------



## schnubbi88 (20. Dezember 2013)

Hab seit gestern endlich mein AL+8.0 SE in .....L , hab XL zurückgehen lassen. Konnte beide Größen vor Ort "Probe fahren" auf dem Parkplatz. War ne sehr schwere Entscheidung,  L ist wirklich wesentlich agiler und fühlt sich einfach besser an. Im Fenster sieht XL besser aus , fühlt sich geradeaus auch gut an, aber in Kurven ein bisschen wie ein Straßenkreuzer, da brauch ich dann nich das AL+ nehmen um das Gefühl zu haben. erste Probefahrt gerade war gut, mir wurde ein stärker gekröpfter Lenker empfohlen, um ein bisschen aufrechter zu sitzen. Evtl. werde ich auch noch den Vorbau verlängern


----------



## schnubbi88 (20. Dezember 2013)

slowlifter schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> 
> ich bin auf der Suche nach einem neuen Bike und bin an dem AL+ 9.0 SE hängengeblieben weil ich Ausstattung und Geo sehr interessant finde. 2 Probleme sind aber noch zu lösen. Zum einen gestaltet sich eine Probefahrt leider schwierig, weil im Showroom nur S und L verfügbar sind (bin 1,78, also eher M) und zum zweiten stell ich mir die Frage, ob der Hinterbau bei meinen 90 kg nicht zu sehr in die Knie geht. Fährt zufällig jemand in meiner Gewichtsklasse das Bike und gibt es im Showroom auch schonmal Größen, die nicht auf der Homepage angegeben sind. Fahre rund 1,5 Stunden oneway.




im Showroom gestern hab ich nicht drauf geachtet, ob das in m auch rumsteht, aber die hatten auch eins in XL da, obwohl es im internet nicht steht...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sauerland1 (20. Dezember 2013)

Ich werde am Freitag mal nach Koblenz fahren um das AL+ zu testen.
Brauche auch M und wenn das nicht da ist weiss ich zumindest dass L nicht passt. Was ja auch nicht ganz verkehrt ist.
Außerdem kann ich mir die 4 Farben dann mal in echt ansehen. Habe nämlich noch keinen Plan obs ein 8er oder 9er werden soll.
Mal davon ab dass ich auch noch keinen Plan habe ob ich es denn nun kaufe oder nicht 
Na egal, erstmal hinfahren und die Kreditkarte auf keinen Fall vergessen


----------



## schnubbi88 (21. Dezember 2013)

das mit den Farben ist auch so ne Sache  außer dem 9.0 in light white orange find ich die restlichen 3 Farben der al+ bockstark  ebenfalls schwere Entscheidung


----------



## Braunbaer (22. Dezember 2013)

Hallo,

hier mein aktuelles Projekt, bisher ungefahren, sozusagen kurz vor der Jungfernfahrt:

Die Basis war ein Nerve AL+ 6.0
- Sattelstütze: Reverb (nicht Stealth, hatte ich noch im Keller liegen), Kabelführung wird noch gefixt 
- Lenker: Renthal 740mm, 2mm Rise
- Vorbau: Race Face, 60mm
- Dämpfer: Monarch R, kleine Luftkammer, Tune M/M
- Gabel: RS Revelation 150mm Single Air
- Kurbel: Shimano FC-M785 (2-fach)
- Kettenführung: e*thirteen TRS+ Dual (ob das wirklich funktioniert, muss sich noch herausstellen)
- Laufräder: Hope Pro Evo 2, Notubes ZTR Flow EX (von Speer Laufräder)
- Bereifung: hinten Conti Mountain King 2,4 (Originalbereifung), vorne Schwalbe Fat Albert 2,4 Evo
- Bremse: Avid Elixir 3, hinten 180mm vorne 203mm (Original, habe sonst auch nur Elixir-Bremsen und Entlüftungskit/Bremsbeläge eh da und wollte daher nicht den Typ wechseln)
- Sattel: SQLab 610 Active (mal schauen, ob der zum Popo passt)





Fragen? 
Weitere Fotos demnächst aus freier Wildbahn...
Gruß, Braunbär.


----------



## Sauerland1 (27. Dezember 2013)

Hallo,

ich war heute ja in Koblenz und bin so schlau wie vorher
Alle meine Fragen wurden beantwortet und trotzdem bin ich nicht schlauer.
Das AL+ in M passt perfekt und das 9.0 ist ebenfalls ein echt feines Bike (farblich gefällt mir allerdings das 8.0 Hornet am besten).

Tendenz besteht aktuell darin das AL+ 9.0 in stealth zu kaufen und mein XC dann an die Sonne zu tun...ist allerdings nur eine Tendenz...werde da noch ein bis zwei Nächte drüber schlafen und dann weiss ich hoffentlich mehr.

Gruß aus dem Sauerland und nun


----------



## LANDOs (28. Dezember 2013)

Um Dich noch mehr zum nachdenken anzuregen:

Wenn Du schon ein XC hast, dann noch ein Strive bestellen! Lässt sich genauso fahren wie ein AM und sieht nochmals besser aus. Ist ebend meine Meinung!


----------



## Sauerland1 (28. Dezember 2013)

Ne, das Strive scheidet aus. 
Da habe ich zwar auch drüber nachgedacht und auch eine kleine Fahrt mit gemacht, nur ist das nicht mein Einsatzzweck.


----------



## bergaufbremser_ (29. Dezember 2013)

@Braunbaer - gibt's schon ein Feedback bezüglich der Kettenführung? Würd gerne die Gleiche an meinem AL+ 6.0 auch verbauen!


----------



## exbonner (3. Januar 2014)

Ich würde an meinem 13er Nerve AL+ 6 gerne zur kommenden Saison die Gabel und/oder Dämpfer tauschen. Evtl. wären 160mm Federweg auch nicht schlecht. Meine Wünsche an die Gabel/Dämpfer wären:

- 150-160mm
- den Service selbst machen zu können
- mehr Einstellmöglichkeiten als die momentane 32er CTD Fox.
- Einsatzgebiet: Enduro wie z.B Trailtrophy

Falls jmd. schon einen Gabeltausch gemacht hat, würde ich mich über Eure Erfahrungswerte und Hinweise freuen.

Für den Dämpfer hatte ich mir diesen hier ausgeguckt.
http://www.ebay.de/itm/2013-ROCK-SH...d=100011&prg=1005&rk=2&rkt=5&sd=200762074743&
 Mich wundert nur, dass er mit 190x50 angegeben wird. Gibt es diese Variante wirklich, oder ist 190x51 gemeint?


----------



## Dice8 (3. Januar 2014)

Ich habe die 32 Talas CTD gegen eine Rock Shox Sektor RL dual Position coil getauscht. Für 100€ kann man der Sektor noch die RCT3 Einheit der Revelation spendieren was noch mehr Einstellmöglichkeiten bei der Dämpfung zur Folge hat. Aktuell bin ich aber mit der normalen RL Mission Control Dämpfung zufrieden. Definitiv besser als die CTD der Fox.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## exbonner (3. Januar 2014)

Über die Sektor habe ich auch schon nachgedacht und sie steht definitiv in der engeren Auswahl, zumal sie relativ preiswert ist.

Vorrangig werde ich aber wohl den Dämpfer tauschen, da ich mit dem Fox nicht zurecht komme. Mein Fahrgewicht liegt bei ca. 82kg. Welchen Monarch würdet ihr da empfehlen?


----------



## Dice8 (3. Januar 2014)

RL oder RCT3 mit normaler Luftkammer. Compression Tune M oder F. Je nach dem wie man es lieber mag bzw. Wie schwer man ist.


----------



## exbonner (3. Januar 2014)

Ich mag es lieber etwas straffer und bin mit 82kg auch nicht ganz so leicht. Da würde sich wohl F anbieten.


----------



## Dice8 (3. Januar 2014)

Den Monarch mit Tune F findet man nur leider kaum bzw. ich hab noch keinen gefunden.


----------



## exbonner (3. Januar 2014)

Stimmt...sehr ärgerlich. Der 190x51 ist auch in M/M oft nicht lieferbar...sowas blödes. Mit 82kg ist es immer so im Grenzbereich. Der alte RP23 war z.B. zu "weich".


----------



## exbonner (3. Januar 2014)

Welche Buchsen brauche ich denn beim RT3?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bobais (4. Januar 2014)

beim Nerve AM kann man die Buchsen vom Fox RP verwenden. Sollte dann auch beim AL+ der Fall sein.

RL in 190/51 M/M (ganz unten)
http://www.hibike.de/shop/product/p3a878841d0922544359632c80299c039/s/Rock-Shox-Monarch-RL-Dämpfer-Tune-mid-rebound-mid-compression-schwarz-Mod.html

RT3 in 190/51 M/M (ganz unten)
http://www.hibike.de/shop/product/p...-mid-rebound-mid-compression-schwarz-Mod.html


----------



## exbonner (5. Januar 2014)

Toshi181 schrieb:


> Pike RCT3 150mm und Monarch Plus, andere Laufräder, etc.
> 
> Ich habe das Rad in Farbe Hornet und finde es optisch wirklich gelungen!!
> Ohne die damalige Mavic Crossride Haufen sieht das Bike auch nicht mehr aus wie Biene Maja. Das ist ja - Gott sei dank - beim Endseason Modell auch geändert!



Meinst Du es macht auch Sinn den Monarch RC3 mit der ursprünglichen Fox-Gabel zu kombinieren? (Nerve Al+ 6). Mit dem Dämpfer war ich nie zufrieden, aber die Gabel finde ich ganz ok.


----------



## Dice8 (5. Januar 2014)

exbonner schrieb:


> Meinst Du es macht auch Sinn den Monarch RC3 mit der ursprünglichen Fox-Gabel zu kombinieren? (Nerve Al+ 6). Mit dem Dämpfer war ich nie zufrieden, aber die Gabel finde ich ganz ok.



Warum soll das nicht klappen? Bei mir ist es genau anders herum. 
Ich habe das 6.0er und fahre weiterhin den fox Dampfer mit Volumenspacer und als Gabel ne Rock Shox Sektor Dual Position Coil.
Mit dem Volumenspacer ist der Dämpfer für mich "ok". Mit der Evolution CTD Gabel war ich eher nicht zufrieden. Das Absacken der Gabel am Steilhängen und das Durchrauschen im mittleren Federweg war für mich jetzt das letztendliche KO Kriterium für die fox.


----------



## exbonner (6. Januar 2014)

Dann werde ich das mal versuchen. Für eine Pike fehlt mir jetzt das Geld. Den Monarch habe ich ganz günstig bestellt, mal schauen, ob er wirklich lieferbar ist.

Alternativ wäre die Sektor noch eine Option:

http://www.bike-discount.de/shop/a113206/sektor-gold-rl-dpc-150-15mm-maxlelite-tapered-schwarz.html

Gibt es hierzu Erfahrungen mit dem Nerve AL+ (ggf. auch mit der Sektor aus 2013)?


----------



## Dice8 (6. Januar 2014)

exbonner schrieb:


> [...]
> Alternativ wäre die Sektor noch eine Option:
> 
> http://www.bike-discount.de/shop/a113206/sektor-gold-rl-dpc-150-15mm-maxlelite-tapered-schwarz.html
> ...



Genau diese Sektor (Modell 2014) habe ich bei mir drin. Preis-Leistung ist einfach unschlagbar. Die Gabel ist absenkbar, regelbare Druckstufe (wobei ich die Gabel auf Trails immer "offen" fahre) und sensibeles Ansprechverhalten (coil halt).  Der Unterschied zur Talas Evolution ist wie Tag und Nacht! Ich habe allerdings die "harte" Feder (Firm, blau) eingebaut da mir die Medium Feder ab Werk mit meinen 95kg fahrfertigem (Protektoren, Rucksack, Trinkblase,...) Gewicht doch zu weich war.





Meiner Meinung nach muss es nicht direkt eine Pike außer man hat das geld dafür übrig.
Die Sektor ist jedenfalls ein Beweis dafür das man für wenig Geld viel Gabel bekommt. Das Muss Fox noch lernen!


----------



## exbonner (6. Januar 2014)

Klasse, danke für die Info und das Foto. Ist das Modell aus meinem Link die richtige Version? Ich meine es gäbe da noch eine andere.


----------



## Dice8 (6. Januar 2014)

Ja, das ist die richtige, tapered. Für 279€ gibt es die auch noch mit 1 1/8 Gabelschaft. Die könnte man mit dem passenden Reduzierkonus auch nehmen. Falls du anstatt der Coil lieber eine Luftgabel möchtest dann schau mal bei Bike Components. Die haben die Luftvariante des 2014er Modells für den gleichen Lurs.

http://www.bike-components.de/produ...-Gold-RL-Solo-Air-Federgabel-Modell-2014.html

Ob du lieber Coil oder Luft willst musst du allerdings selbst entscheiden. 

Edit: Die Luftvariante ist nicht absenkbar, Solo Air halt.


----------



## Braunbaer (6. Januar 2014)

bergaufbremser_ schrieb:


> @Braunbaer - gibt's schon ein Feedback bezüglich der Kettenführung? Würd gerne die Gleiche an meinem AL+ 6.0 auch verbauen!



Ich bin endlich mal eine kleine Runde mit dem AL+ und der e.thirteen TRS+ gefahren. Das ganze läuft mittlerweile ohne Schleifen und im Gegensatz zur Bionicon c.guide komplett geräuschfrei. Die Finne der Kettenführung hat im 1. Gang aber keinen Millimeter Spielraum mehr zur Kette, etwas unschön, aber zu schleifen scheint nichts. Mal sehen ob ich das noch weiter optimieren kann. Die offizielle Information von Canyon, dass die Kettenführung garnicht passen und am Umwerfer behindern soll, trifft zumindestens auf das AL+ (6.0 mit SLX-Umwerfer und 2-fach-Kurbel) nicht zu.





Nochmal zum Monarch R, trotz Standard-Luftkammer wird der Federweg scheinbar ganz gut genutzt. Auf meiner kleinen Testrunde blieben ca. 3 cm übrig (1cm Dämpferhub = 3cm FW), meine Daten: 85kg ohne Rucksack, kleine Sprünge ca. 25cm, SAG 30%, ca. 9,5 bar, also reichlich Reserve. Die Zugstufe (tune M) ist recht langsam, selbst auf ganz schnell gestellt ist das Hinterrad beim Ausfedertest im Stand noch weit vom Abheben entfernt. Die Druckstufe mit tune M scheint aber zu passen. Ich hab vor Einbau das Ventil rausgedreht und 2ml Fox-Fluid reingedrückt, damit er etwas besser flutscht, aber Werk schien der Dämpfer etwas trocken zu sein.

Tschau, Braunbär...


----------



## Dice8 (7. Januar 2014)

Braunbaer schrieb:


> [...]
> 
> Ich hab vor Einbau das Ventil rausgedreht und 2ml Fox-Fluid reingedrückt, damit er etwas besser flutscht, aber Werk schien der Dämpfer etwas trocken zu sein.
> 
> [...]



Das ist leider nicht nur beim Dämpfer so ab Werk. ggf. würde ich mal prüfen ob in deiner Revelation genung Schmieröl drin ist.
Da ich die Feder in meiner Sektor tauschen musste habe ich direkt die Schmierölmenge geprüft bzw. erneuert.
Bei der Sektor DPC kommen auf der Coil Seite 15-18ml und auf der Dämpferseite 5-8ml Schmieröl laut Öltabelle rein.
Ab Werk waren auf der Coil Seite ca. 4 Tropfen und auf der Dämpfer Seite 2ml drin. Achja, der Schaumringe auf der Coil Seite unter dem Dustwiper war auch furztrocken.


----------



## exbonner (8. Januar 2014)

Morgen kommen meine Sektor und der Monarch+ hier an. Für das Wochenende steht also Basteln auf dem Programm. Bin echt mal gespannt auf den Unterschied.

Hat jmd. eine Idee, für wieviel ich die Fox Gabel und den Dämpfer anbieten könnte (beide aus April 2013, Dämpfer war schon zum Check bei Togo)?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dice8 (8. Januar 2014)

Ich habe für meine Talas Evolution noch 249€ im Bikemarkt bekommen. Allerdings hatte ich schon die neue Talas 5 (Modell 2014) drin. Ich denke für deine wird es ggf weniger geben. Was man für den Dämpfer verlangen kann würde mich auch interessieren.


----------



## stanleydobson (8. Januar 2014)

gibts irgendwo ne anleitung wie man das schaltauge 21 wechwslt? muss man einfach nur alt abschrauben und neues dran? musste es noch nie machen, heute hats mich leidernwegen einer dummheit erwischt


----------



## Dice8 (8. Januar 2014)

Schaltauge wechseln ist ganz einfach. Das Schaltauge an sich wird nur durch die Schraube gehalten die auch gleichzeitig den X12 Einsatz der Steckachse in der Strebe fixiert. Du brauchst glaube ich nur einen 5er Inbus um es zu wechseln.


----------



## stanleydobson (8. Januar 2014)

Dice8 schrieb:


> Schaltauge wechseln ist ganz einfach. Das Schaltauge an sich wird nur durch die Schraube gehalten die auch gleichzeitig den X12 Einsatz der Steckachse in der Strebe fixiert. Du brauchst glaube ich nur einen 5er Inbus um es zu wechseln.



bin wohl zu doof dazu ich schraub mir da nen ast aber es tut sich nix -_-
oder kann ich einfach den rest der kaputten schraube rauspulen und einfach nur die neue schraube nutzen ohne das schaltauge zu wechseln..? mit dem is ja eigentlich nix, nur die schraube is hin


----------



## filiale (8. Januar 2014)

ist also nur deine schraube abgebrochen ? d.h. ein teil der schraube ist noch im gewindegang des schaltauge ? dann ja, mußte es "rausfriemeln"

so schaut die schraube aus, da sind 2 bilder zum anschauen: http://www.bike-discount.de/shop/a45488/x-12-schaltaugenschraube.html


----------



## stanleydobson (8. Januar 2014)

jo hab den rest grad rausgeschraubt und die neu rein, fertig. Ich depp, hätte ich auch unterwegs machen können....trotzdem würde mich der trick interessieren wie man das schaltauge selbst abschraubt -_- da konnte ich schrauben und schrauben und schrauben aber nix tat sich.
aber das ist nicht die gebrochene schraube deine verlinkte...

das leben ist schon lustig, da heizt man trails hoch und runter und fährt dann aufm radweg gegen eine straßenlaterne....lol


----------



## filiale (8. Januar 2014)

dann mach mal bitte ein bild und hänge das hier rein, das ist ja jetzt schon sehr spannend wo du da rumgeschraubt hast ???


----------



## stanleydobson (8. Januar 2014)

na das schaltauge vom nerve al+ sitzt doch direkt am schaltwerk, da wo dran steht "exact actuation"
auf dem bild mittig zwischen steckachse und dem sram x9 schaltwerk

da ist ja das schaltauge 21 selbst befestigt, dazwischen noch ne dünne scheibe
das schaltauge selbst ist ja dann mit der schraube oben  an der achse befestigt


----------



## filiale (8. Januar 2014)

also war es die rot gekennzeichnete...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## stanleydobson (8. Januar 2014)

filiale schrieb:


> also war es die rot gekennzeichnete...



ja da hab ich versucht zu schrauben um das schaltauge abzubekommen
gebrochen war aber nur die sollbruchschraube vom schaltauge 21, diese hab ich nun ersetzt und alles wieder zusammengeschraubt


----------



## exbonner (9. Januar 2014)

Könnte mir evtl. jmd. freundlicherweise die Schaftlänge der FOX Talas 32 im 6er AL+ ausmessen?


----------



## Dice8 (9. Januar 2014)

exbonner schrieb:


> Könnte mir evtl. jmd. freundlicherweise die Schaftlänge der FOX Talas 32 im 6er AL+ ausmessen?



Die ist unterschiedlich bei den Rahmengrößen! Welche hast du?


----------



## exbonner (9. Januar 2014)

Bike steht beim Händler, daher kann ich leider nicht selbst messen. Es ist das 6er Nerve AL+ (2013) in M.


----------



## Dice8 (9. Januar 2014)

Beim L Rahmen sind es 19,7cm. Da das Steuerrohr beim M Rahmen 1cm kürzer ist müssten es also 18,7cm sein. Anzahl der Spacer sind ja gleich.

Edit: Bei der Talas 32 RLC FIT die ich leihweise aus einem Nerve AM mit der Rahmengröße M hatte waren es 18,7cm. Das wird also schon stimmen.


----------



## exbonner (9. Januar 2014)

Super vielen Dank.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## exbonner (20. Januar 2014)

Ich habe am Samstag mein Nerve abgeholt. Es sind jetzt der Monarch+ und eine Sektor Gold DC verbaut. Was soll ich sagen...sagenhafter Unterscheid, insbesondere mit dem Dämpfer. Habe auf einer Strecke, die den Fox in die Knie gezwungen hat, noch ca. 40% Federweg übrig. Eine Investition, die sich wirklich loht.


----------



## Dice8 (20. Januar 2014)

Ein anderer Dämpfer kommt auf lange Sicht bei mir auch ins bike. Allerdings muss das noch was warten da ich mir ein DHX als Zweitbike zulege.


----------



## exbonner (22. Januar 2014)

Hat eigentlich mal jmd. die LR getauscht? Ich wollte dieses Jahr bei ein paar Endurorennen mitfahren und bin mir nicht so ganz sicher, ob die verbauten Mavic LR hierfür eine gute Wahl sind.

Eventuell machen hier die neuen Mavic LR oder Spank mehr Sinn. Gibt es Erfahrungsberichte?


----------



## dragonjackson (22. Januar 2014)

Meinst du die Mavic Crosstrail? Warum sollten die eine schlechte Wahl sein?
Letzendlich kommts auf deine Wadl an


----------



## exbonner (22. Januar 2014)

Es sind die Cross*ride*...eigentlich ja eher für den Cross Mountain und Marathon Einsatz ausgelegt. Mir schwebt da ein etwas stabilerer LRS vor, der vielleicht auch ein paar kleine Sprünge, Drops usw. mitmacht.

Ich habe mein Nerve mittlerweile mit breiterem Lenker, Saint-Brakes und Coil-Gabel/Monarch+ aufgerüstet. Die Reise soll also wirklich Richtung Enduro gehen. Meiner Meinung nach wäre ein stabilerer LRS der nächste logische Schritt.


----------



## stanleydobson (22. Januar 2014)

mal doof gefragt, warum baut ihr euch nicht selbst was zusammen statt ein 2000 euro bike zu kaufen und dann jedes teil auszutauschen? das ist doch geldverbrennung oder verstehe ich einen punkt nicht?


----------



## exbonner (22. Januar 2014)

Im Prinzip völlig richtig. Ich habe das Canyon aber über drei Ecken sehr billig bekommen. Ansonsten habe ich mit dem Verkauf der alten Teile bisher immer Glück gehabt.


----------



## stanleydobson (22. Januar 2014)

achso, na dann....

auf der anderen seite kenne ich den wunsch nach neuem sehr gut


----------



## dragonjackson (22. Januar 2014)

Die Crosstrail sind für "Enduro" stabil genug und zudem leicht! Punkt!
Wenn du unbedingt aber fahren willst, was gesponsorte Fahrer uns für notwendig zu verkaufen versuchen, dann geh los und hol dir die Crossmax Enduro WTS... Nur damit gelingt ein Enduro Rennen!


----------



## exbonner (22. Januar 2014)

Zunächst sind es die Cross*ride* und nicht die Trail. Ansonsten gibt es Dein Kommentar nicht wirklich etwas brauchbares her...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dice8 (22. Januar 2014)

Die Crossride halt auch Enduro aus. Allerdings ist die Einspeichqualität nicht sonderlich gut. Ich habe meine Crossrides schon 2 mal nachzentrieren und die Speichenspannung angleichen müssen.


----------



## exbonner (22. Januar 2014)

Dice8 schrieb:


> Die Crossride halt auch Enduro aus. Allerdings ist die Einspeichqualität nicht sonderlich gut. Ich habe meine Crossrides schon 2 mal nachzentrieren und die Speichenspannung angleichen müssen.



Ich auch und zwar innerhalb von 5 Monaten...


----------



## Dice8 (22. Januar 2014)

exbonner schrieb:


> Ich auch und zwar innerhalb von 5 Monaten...



Bei mir wars ungefähr der gleiche Zeitraum. Jetzt ist aber alles in Ordnung! Ich fahre auch nur den 2.3er Baron auf den Crossrides. Dieser sitzt deutlich besser auf der Felge als der dicke 2.4er MK II da er besser zur Flegenbreite passt.


----------



## exbonner (22. Januar 2014)

Ich hab den Ardent und Minion Exo DHF 2,5 drauf...bisher meine beste Kombi. Den MK II habe ich schnell abgezogen.


----------



## dragonjackson (22. Januar 2014)

exbonner schrieb:


> Zunächst sind es die Cross*ride* und nicht die Trail. Ansonsten gibt es Dein Kommentar nicht wirklich etwas brauchbares her...


Na, ja - wenn du jezt gesagt hättest:"die Crossride, ja mit denen habe ich so oft schon Probleme gehabt wg. XXX-Sachen", dann hätte ich gesagt, dass du dich nach was anderem umschauen kannst. Eventuell auch auf das Problem eingegangen: Sind sie zu schwer, sind du zu schlecht eingesppeicht, sind die instabil, sind die unsexy.
Aber so ist es einfach der Wunsch nach Neuem. CrossTrail, Crossride hatte ich überlesen, da ich Crosstrail drauf habe.
Aber back on topic:
Du kannst von den Crossride nicht zu viel erwarten. Sind Einsteiger-Felgen. Einmal gut nachzentriert und auf Spannung gebracht, dürften die aber passen.
Geht es jetzt um die Felgenbreite, bzw. Gewicht, etc. gibt es Luft nach oben.
Persönlich bin ich mit den Crosstrail sehr zufrieden, auch wenn die recht schmal sind mit 19mm. Aber alles hat seinen Preis, so fahre ich einen 1650g LRS. Und die 2mm Felgenbreite wird mir keinen besseren Platz in dem Rennen bescheren .

Off Topic: welche Enduro Rennen willst du fahren? Gibt es irgendwo eine Übersicht von lokalen, kleineren Enduro Rennen? SRAM etc. ist zu weit/zu professionell


----------



## exbonner (22. Januar 2014)

Es soll die Trailtrophy sein mit den Rennen in Breitenbrunn, Latsch und Lenzerheide. 

Ich habe mir, wie dankenswerter Weise auf Seite 46 schon vorgestellt, folgenden LRS in die engere Auswahl genommen:

Naben: Hope Pro II Evo
Felgen: No Tubes Flow EX, 26"
Speichen: VR D-light/ Laser, HR Race/ Laser
Nippel: Sapim Alu


----------



## Braunbaer (22. Januar 2014)

stanleydobson schrieb:


> warum baut ihr euch nicht selbst was zusammen statt ein 2000 euro bike zu kaufen und dann jedes teil auszutauschen? das ist doch geldverbrennung oder verstehe ich einen punkt nicht?



Ich hab mir das vorher durchgerechnet und das AL+ 6.0 war trotz Umbauten preislich das günstigste. Einzelne Rahmen sind im Verhältnis einfach zu teuer, abgesehen davon, dass es den AL+-Rahmen nicht einzeln gibt (jedenfalls nicht von CANYON selbst).


----------



## Saintsrest (22. Januar 2014)

Den Crossride-Laufradsatz solltest am besten gleich bei eBay verkaufen. Nach sechs Speichenbrüchen hinten und zwei vorne, hätte ich ihn bei Canyon reklamiert. Sie haben ihn mir problemlos gegen einen neuen 29er!!!!! Crossride-Laufradsatz mit Schnellspanner hinten ausgetauscht. Da ich ihn aber eh verkaufen wollte, hat es mich nicht gestört, dass es der falsche war. Finde den Crossride für ein AM unterdimensioniert.


----------



## exbonner (23. Januar 2014)

Entscheidung ist gefallen:

Hope Pro II Evo schwarz 15mm/X-12
WTB Frequenzy I25 schwarz
Sapim Alunippel schwarz


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## stanleydobson (24. Januar 2014)

Saintsrest schrieb:


> Den Crossride-Laufradsatz solltest am besten gleich bei eBay verkaufen. Nach sechs Speichenbrüchen hinten und zwei vorne, hätte ich ihn bei Canyon reklamiert. Sie haben ihn mir problemlos gegen einen neuen 29er!!!!! Crossride-Laufradsatz mit Schnellspanner hinten ausgetauscht. Da ich ihn aber eh verkaufen wollte, hat es mich nicht gestört, dass es der falsche war. Finde den Crossride für ein AM unterdimensioniert.



was empfehlt ihr stattdessen? Mich würden optisch die blauen von spank spike interessieren,aber leider kenne ich mich nicht aus was gut und was schlecht ist bzw auf was ich achten muss
http://www.bike-mailorder.de/Bike-T...atz/Spike-Race-28-Evo-Laufradsatz-150-mm.html


----------



## Arti33 (31. Januar 2014)

Servus

habt ihr mr mal bitte die einbaumaße von VR und HR bei nem 2013er AL+6

oder besser Gesagt Passt das ?

VR - 15x100
HR - 12x142

Danke


----------



## bennson (31. Januar 2014)

Hallo zusammen,

ich brauche einen Rat.

26er Canyon AL+ 9.0 SE oder
29er Radon Slide 130 9.0 SL 

Einsatzgebiet primär das Bergische bei Touren von mindestens 30km+ . Und es darf keine Uphill-Schwächen haben.

Größe ~180 GW-Fahrfertig+Rucksack <=95

Würde mich sehr über Erfahrungen freuen.

VG!


----------



## dragonjackson (31. Januar 2014)

Ich hab das letztjährige AL+ 8.0 und sehr zufrieden. (181cm mit Rahmen M-Super!)
Aber du vergleichst hier auch Äpfel und Birnen! Probiere 29" in Vergleich zu 26" und entscheide, was dir besser liegt. Wendig, oder spurstabil... etc. Da gibt es fast einen Religionskrieg zu den zwei Laufradgrößen.


----------



## Dice8 (31. Januar 2014)

Arti33 schrieb:


> Servus
> 
> habt ihr mr mal bitte die einbaumaße von VR und HR bei nem 2013er AL+6
> 
> ...



Passt. Ist ja QR15 und 142 x12


----------



## Dice8 (31. Januar 2014)

bennson schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> 
> ich brauche einen Rat.
> 
> ...



Auf Grund des Gewichts würde ich schon eher 26 wählen sofern du es auch Berg ab krachen lassen willst. 
mMn ist 29 unnötig. WENN dann 650B. Ich persönlich bleibe aber 26 treu. Ich hatte mal ein 29er HT das auch recht fix wieder den Besitzer gewechselt hat.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ringmaul (1. Februar 2014)

bennson schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> 
> ich brauche einen Rat.
> 
> ...


Hi, ich hab seit kurzem das Slide 130 WL und das geht bergauf richtig gut. Ich weiß nicht, welches Bike du bisher hattest, aber für mich fühlt sich das Slide leichter und schneller an als mein 100mm 26er Haibike Fully. Das hätte ich vorher nicht erwartet. Es klettert auch Trails deutlich souveräner als mein altes Bike. Liegt sicher nicht nur an den 29er Rädern, aber ebenso sicher nicht zuletzt daran.
Vor allem, wenn du von nem 26er kommst und mal etwas anderes möchtest, solltest du mMn lieber ein 29er als ein 650b wählen.
Ich habs erst ein paar Tage und die längste Tour waren nur 36km, aber fürs touren finde ich das 29er schon jetzt genial. Das Slide schluckt auch bergab alles weg.
Würde dir daher das Slide 130 oder wenn du lieber Canyon willst, deren 29er Nerve oder Spectral 29 (auch wenn ich das Spectral 29 noch nie real gesehen hab) empfehlen.
Wenn du einen kurzen Vorbau montieren willst, kannst du das Slide 130 vermutlich locker in Größe L nehmen.
Ich bin 187cm bei ca 88er SL, hatte zwischen M und L überlegt, L genommen und festgestellt, dass es super passt und nur XL eine alternative wäre.


----------



## bennson (1. Februar 2014)

Gut! Ich danke euch. Werde heute versuchen das Slide zu fahren und danach gehts mal nach Koblenz. Mal gucken wie es läuft 

War bis jetzt auf einem 26" Hardtail unterwegs...


----------



## schmonkbert (3. Februar 2014)

Hallo,
ich bin kurz davor beim Nerve Al+ 8.0 SE zuzuschlagen. Morgen werde ich Probe fahren um mir über die Rahmengröße klar zu werden. Mich interessiert aber noch eure Meinung dazu. Ich bin 184 bei einer 93er Schrittlänge, Armlänge 72 und Torso 59. Das Problem besteht darin, dass ich von der Schrittlänge einen großen Rahmen brauche, vom Oberkörper her dann aber zu getreckt sitze.
Ich tendiere eher zum L Rahmen und den Sattel weiter raus zu ziehen. Gibts jemanden mit ähnlichen Maßen? Was wäre eure Einschätzung? L oder XL?

Außerdem hab ich was von Problemen mit zu weicher Hinterbaufederung gelesen. Ich bin ein 60kg Fliegengewicht, glaubt ihr dass ich da Probleme bekomme? Falls ja gibt es ein vernünftigen Dämpfer der mit dem Hinterbau funktioniert?

Viele Grüße


----------



## Dice8 (3. Februar 2014)

schmonkbert schrieb:


> Hallo,
> ich bin kurz davor beim Nerve Al+ 8.0 SE zuzuschlagen. Morgen werde ich Probe fahren um mir über die Rahmengröße klar zu werden. Mich interessiert aber noch eure Meinung dazu. Ich bin 184 bei einer 93er Schrittlänge, Armlänge 72 und Torso 59. Das Problem besteht darin, dass ich von der Schrittlänge einen großen Rahmen brauche, vom Oberkörper her dann aber zu getreckt sitze.
> Ich tendiere eher zum L Rahmen und den Sattel weiter raus zu ziehen. Gibts jemanden mit ähnlichen Maßen? Was wäre eure Einschätzung? L oder XL?
> 
> ...



Bei 60kg wirst du sicherlich keine großartigen Probleme mit dem Hinterbau haben. 
An deiner Stelle würde ich beide Rahmen probefahren. Ich würde aber auch eher zum L Rahmen tendieren sofern du alle Körpermaße korrekt gemessen hast. Beim XL Rahmen wird der Reach ggf zu groß sein. Je nach dem wie du die Sitzposition haben willst könnte man noch einen kürzeren Vorbau montieren.


----------



## schnubbi88 (3. Februar 2014)

Hi, 
bin 189 und 92 Sl, hab mir das 8.0 SE in L geholt, bin beide Größen Probe gefahren und L hat sich besser angefühlt, vor allem aufgrund der Wendigkeit. Ob das für mich jetzt die richtige Entscheidung war kann ich noch nicht sagen, hatte noch nicht die Möglichkeit für eine ausgiebigere Runde. Bin aber ziemlich sicher, dass ich einen etwas längeren Vorbau und Lenker mit mehr Rise brauchen werde. XL hätte sicher auch gepasst. Ich denke L wird dir gut passen, bei SL 93 haste da sogar auch noch paar cm Luft nach oben. Ich fahr mit maximal ausgefahrener sattelstütze und sattelrohr ist ca. 3 cm draußen


----------



## stanleydobson (4. Februar 2014)

Hallo liebe Al+ Gemeinde

statt jedes jahr aufs neue die neuen bike modelle zu bestaunen, möchte ich dieses jahr mein al+ 7.0 etwas nachrüsten.
leider sind meine hardwarekenntnisse begrenzt, daher hoffe ich ihr könnt mich schlauer machen.

als erste möchte ich einen kürzeren vorbau, im gelände vermisse ich etwas wendigkeit, auf touren könnte der sitz minimal aufrechter sein.
was muss ich hierbei beachten?
aktuell hab ich 70mm, dachte dann so an 60/50 mm und damit es farblich passt wollte ich zu spank spike in blau greifen, könnte ich das so machen?

dämpfer
alle kennen wohl die dämpferproblematik aus 2013 beim 7.0
was hab ich hier für alternativen? am besten wäre ein anderer dämpfer, mit spacern etc kenne ich mich nicht aus

gelistet ist das 7.0 mit fox float ctd performance, beim 8.0 und 9.0 steht FF ctd performance BV LV... ist das der selbe dämpfer?
woher weiß ich welche größe ich benötige wenn ich zbsp im bikemarkt schaue? 

dort schreibt jemand zbsp etwas von FF ctd evolution 2013, hat aber in der beschreibung FF ctd performance BV LV stehen...ist das das selbe?
bei den 7.0 war ja der velocity compromission tune mit XL viel zu hoch, was wäre hier zu empfehlen? Viele sind mit F angegeben ...
und was kostet mich so ein dämpfer auf dem gebrauchtmarkt?
aktuell fahre ich das ding megaaufgepumpt weil es sogar mir meinen 80kg fahrgewicht ziehmlich eingesackt ist

laufräder....vielleicht irgendwann mal....alternativen zu den mavic crossride

was könnte man sonst noch so verbessern? an die bremsen mag ich nicht, von sowas lass ich die finger, schrauben müsste klappen...wie gesagt ich hab hardwaretechnisch nicht so die ahnung, möchte mich aber gerne in die materie einarbeiten, daher habt bitte nachsicht wenn einige fragen für euch profis dumm erscheinen


----------



## filiale (4. Februar 2014)

deine vorstellungen zum vorbau sind ok, kannst du so machen. wenn du schon 70mm hast und unzufrieden bist würde ich gleich zu einem 50mm greifen. sonst sind die unterschiede zu gering.

zum dämpfer: zu toxoholics (google) einschicken und für 50 euro an dein gewicht und deine wünsche anpassen lassen. fertig.


----------



## Dice8 (4. Februar 2014)

stanleydobson schrieb:


> als erste möchte ich einen kürzeren vorbau, im gelände vermisse ich etwas wendigkeit, auf touren könnte der sitz minimal aufrechter sein.
> was muss ich hierbei beachten?
> aktuell hab ich 70mm, dachte dann so an 60/50 mm und damit es farblich passt wollte ich zu spank spike in blau greifen, könnte ich das so machen?


Ich habe einen 45mm Vorbau montiert mit 10°. (RaceFace Respond)
Fährt sich für mich viel besser und agiler.



stanleydobson schrieb:


> dämpfer
> alle kennen wohl die dämpferproblematik aus 2013 beim 7.0
> was hab ich hier für alternativen? am besten wäre ein anderer dämpfer, mit spacern etc kenne ich mich nicht aus


Rock Shox Monarch ist eine gute Alternative. Wenns einfach reicht dann der „RL“ wenn du mehr Einstellmöglichkeiten haben willst nimmste den RCT3. Dämpfertune je nach Fahrergewicht.

Ich (95 kg fahrfertig) selbst fahre noch den Evolution Dämpfer aus dem 6.0er allerdings mit 0,6er Volumenspacer und ca. 20% Sag. Diese Kombination ist für mich aktuell „noch“ ok aber auf lange Sicht kommt ein Monarch RL rein mit angepasster Druckstufe.



stanleydobson schrieb:


> woher weiß ich welche größe ich benötige wenn ich zbsp im bikemarkt schaue?



190/51 ist das Einbaumaß. Diese Angabe findest du aber auch in den Geometriedaten auf der Canyon HP.



stanleydobson schrieb:


> laufräder....vielleicht irgendwann mal....alternativen zu den mavic crossride



Ich fahre aktuell noch immer die Crossrides und die haben schon so manchen Drop und Kicker weggesteckt. Allerdings musste ich den LRS zweimal nachzentrieren bzw. die Speichenspannung korrigieren damit er wie jetzt sorglos arbeitet.



stanleydobson schrieb:


> was könnte man sonst noch so verbessern? an die bremsen mag ich nicht, von sowas lass ich die finger, schrauben müsste klappen...wie gesagt ich hab hardwaretechnisch nicht so die ahnung, möchte mich aber gerne in die materie einarbeiten, daher habt bitte nachsicht wenn einige fragen für euch profis dumm erscheinen



Die Federgabel! Den 2013er CTD Mist würde ich gegen eine andere tauschen, z.B. Rock Shox Sektor, Revelation oder Pike!


----------



## filiale (4. Februar 2014)

bremsen ist gar nicht so schwer. aber ich finde es sehr gut ! wenn du bei solch lebenswichtigen sachen vorsichtig bist.
wenn du bremsen kaufst, kommen die komplett fertig angeschlossen, also bremshebel mit leitung und bremssattel, alles fertig. man muß die lediglich draufschrauben und gut ist. es kann sein daß die leitungen zu lang sind, dann müssen die gekürzt werden, das kann man dann beim händler machen lassen gegen kleines trinkgeld.


----------



## filiale (4. Februar 2014)

ach ja, den dämpfer gegen einen rockshox austauschen ist auch ne sehr gute alternative. wurde ja schon geschrieben.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## stanleydobson (4. Februar 2014)

also  das mit dem ctd find ich schon ganz praktisch

@filiale 
leider weiß ich ja nicht was meine wünsche sind bzw was diese im fachchinesisch bedeuten...zbsp dass der federweg nicht so durchrausxht


----------



## stanleydobson (4. Februar 2014)

filiale schrieb:


> bremsen ist gar nicht so schwer. aber ich finde es sehr gut ! wenn du bei solch lebenswichtigen sachen vorsichtig bist.
> wenn du bremsen kaufst, kommen die komplett fertig angeschlossen, also bremshebel mit leitung und bremssattel, alles fertig. man muß die lediglich draufschrauben und gut ist. es kann sein daß die leitungen zu lang sind, dann müssen die gekürzt werden, das kann man dann beim händler machen lassen gegen kleines trinkgeld.



joa aber bei canyon sind die ja innenverlegt :/ 
aber ich bin ja auch noch ganz zufrieden mit den bremsen, an sowas würde ich als letztes rangehen


----------



## Boardi05 (4. Februar 2014)

stanleydobson schrieb:


> joa aber bei canyon sind die ja innenverlegt :/
> aber ich bin ja auch noch ganz zufrieden mit den bremsen, an sowas würde ich als letztes rangehen



Die bremsleitung ist doch nicht innen im rahmen verlegt, nur die schaltzüge sind im rahmen


----------



## filiale (4. Februar 2014)

Beim AL+ sind Bremsen innerverlegt ? Echt ? Ich dachte bei allen Canyon (wie auch bei meinem) sind nur die Schaltzüge innenverlegt.


----------



## Boardi05 (4. Februar 2014)

Die bremsleitung ist nicht innenverlegt, die geht neben dem flaschenhalter runter, wo auch die leitung der reverb stealth lang geht

sieht man hier

http://fstatic3.mtb-news.de/f/02/ai/02ainzoat6ll/original_bike.jpg?0


----------



## filiale (4. Februar 2014)

Ich sehe schon, wenn Du nicht genau weißt wo die Bremsleitung entlang läuft, solltest Du doch besser die Finger von der Bremse lassen. Ist nicht böse gemeint, aber Du hast nur 1 Leben. Sicher ist sicher. Da du aber soweit zufrieden bist mit dem aktuellen Status der Bremse, laß es so wie es ist. Alles gut.


----------



## stanleydobson (4. Februar 2014)

haha ja deswegen sag ich ja...hab ich wohl wirklich mit den schaltzügen verwechselt

daher widme ich mich auch erst mal dem vorbau und dem dämpfer


----------



## stanleydobson (4. Februar 2014)

meinst du evtl RT3 satt RCT3beim Dämpfer?
geht da nur strikt 190mm x 51mm dann? oder auch 200mm? http://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/article/308197-rock-shox-monarch-190x51-neu
das wäre dann eine korrekte zbsp?


Dice8 schrieb:


> Ich habe einen 45mm Vorbau montiert mit 10°. (RaceFace Respond)
> Fährt sich für mich viel besser und agiler.
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Dice8 (6. Februar 2014)

stanleydobson schrieb:


> meinst du evtl RT3 satt RCT3beim Dämpfer?
> geht da nur strikt 190mm x 51mm dann? oder auch 200mm? http://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/article/308197-rock-shox-monarch-190x51-neu
> das wäre dann eine korrekte zbsp?



RT3 natürlich. RCT3 heißt das bei der Gabel. Es passt nur 190x51mm!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## stanleydobson (6. Februar 2014)

Dice8 schrieb:


> RT3 natürlich. RCT3 heißt das bei der Gabel. Es passt nur 190x51mm!


Ich denke die monarch rl würde mir reichen, das ctd benutze ich fast nicht.
Auch preislich durchaus in einer angenehmen region! Werde mir wohl bei bikemailorder eine ordern. Was hat es mit den dämpferbuchsen auf sich? Muss ich die mitbestellen? Wenn ja beide größen? Oder kann ich die vom fox benutzen?

Dann einbauen, luft rein und fertig !?


----------



## Dice8 (6. Februar 2014)

stanleydobson schrieb:


> [...]
> Ich denke die monarch rl würde mir reichen, das ctd benutze ich fast nicht.
> [...]



Das wäre auch meine Wahl wenn es um Preis-Leistung geht.



stanleydobson schrieb:


> [...]
> Was hat es mit den dämpferbuchsen auf sich? Muss ich die mitbestellen? Wenn ja beide größen? Oder kann ich die vom fox benutzen?
> [...]



Soweit ich weiß passen die vom Fox Dämpfer. Bin mir aber nicht 100%ig sicher.



stanleydobson schrieb:


> [...]
> Dann einbauen, luft rein und fertig !?



Ja!


----------



## stanleydobson (6. Februar 2014)

ok, danke für den tip, ich melde mich dann nochmal wenn ich das ding habe


----------



## Dice8 (6. Februar 2014)

ggf. brauchst du ein Auspresswerkzeug um die Buchse aus dem alten Dämpfer aus- und im neuen einzubauen


----------



## stanleydobson (6. Februar 2014)

ja ist mir gerade aufgefallen und wollte grad fragen


----------



## stanleydobson (6. Februar 2014)

du weisst nicht zufällig die größe der einbaubuchsen der rock shox? wieviel mm?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dice8 (6. Februar 2014)

Die Einbaumasse findest du bei Canyon auf der Seite. Ansonsten mess mal mit dem Messchieber nach.


----------



## stanleydobson (7. Februar 2014)

Dice8 schrieb:


> Die Einbaumasse findest du bei Canyon auf der Seite. Ansonsten mess mal mit dem Messchieber nach.


also ich finde da leider gar nichts 

überall wo was mit dem dämpfer steht gibts nur links zu fox wo ich nicht weiterkomme, oder zur fox app


----------



## dukester155 (7. Februar 2014)

Was für eine Fox App ist das?


----------



## Herattic (7. Februar 2014)

Für das Nerve AL+ werden für den Rock Shox Dämpfer Buchsen in der Größe 22,2x8mm benötigt.


----------



## OldShatterhand81 (7. Februar 2014)

Hab mir gestern ein AL+ 9.0SE bestellt, bin ja mal gespannt.
Ich bin von 29er zurück auf 26er, geht das nur mir so, oder haben das auch andere schon hier gemacht?


----------



## Dice8 (7. Februar 2014)

Zim81 schrieb:


> [...]
> Ich bin von 29er zurück auf 26er, geht das nur mir so, oder haben das auch andere schon hier gemacht?


Same here.

Hatte vorm Nerve AL+ ein 29er HT. Glaube ganze 2 Monate


----------



## OldShatterhand81 (7. Februar 2014)

Nee waren sogar Fullies, erst ein Specialized EPIC 29 Carbon und danach ein Enduro 29 Carbon Expert.


----------



## stanleydobson (7. Februar 2014)

Herattic schrieb:


> Für das Nerve AL+ werden für den Rock Shox Dämpfer Buchsen in der Größe 22,2x8mm benötigt.


ich danke dir, da blickt man ja kaum durch

und bekom ich die vom fox mit dem rock shox werkzeug raus oder muss ich da auch was kaufen?


----------



## OldShatterhand81 (8. Februar 2014)

hat sich erledigt


----------



## OldShatterhand81 (9. Februar 2014)

Moin.
Ich bräuchte mal eure Hilfe.
Ich habe leider nicht verstanden was und wie die Sache mit der Dämpferveränderung durch diese Kunststoffringe bewirkt.
Außerdem würde ich gerne wissen, ob das ein reines Foxproblem ist oder ob ich bei RS Dämpfern auch solche Ringe kaufen müsste.
Ich wiege mit Rucksack und Bekleidung um die 110kg.
Kann mir jemand sagen was ich da machen soll mit dem Fox Dämpfer oder muss ich auf einen von RS umsteigen.
Ich habe das http://www.canyon.com/mountainbikes/bike.html?b=3317, die Gabel und der Dämpfer sind 2014er Modelle.

Auch hatten ein Paar Leute ihre 3 fach Garnitur auf 2fach mit Bashguard umgerüstet.
Brauch ich dann einen anderen Trigger und einen anderen Umwerfer oder kann man die 3-fach Sachen begrenzen?

Vielen Dank.

Grüße Christian


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## stanleydobson (9. Februar 2014)

soweit ich weiß gabs die probleme doch nur mit dem 2013er 7.0 ?!? Aber ohne Garantie....


----------



## filiale (9. Februar 2014)

Zim81 schrieb:


> Moin.
> Ich bräuchte mal eure Hilfe.
> Ich habe leider nicht verstanden was und wie die Sache mit der Dämpferveränderung durch diese Kunststoffringe bewirkt.
> Außerdem würde ich gerne wissen, ob das ein reines Foxproblem ist oder ob ich bei RS Dämpfern auch solche Ringe kaufen müsste.
> ...



Den RS Dämpfer kaufst Du dann gleich passend für Dein Gewicht. Dann mußt Du das Kammervolumen nicht ändern. Die Fox Dämpfer sind ab Werk unterdimensioniert (für 70-75kg ausgelegt) und somit kann man diese für 50 Euro bei Toxo anpassen lassen oder eben selbst tunen.

Den Trigger kann man selbst von 3 auf 2 fach umstellen. Schau mal auf die Unterseite von Deinem Trigger. Da muß es Möglichkeit geben dies umzustellen (ist auch markiert). Wenn Du dann sowieso nur noch 2 fach schalten kannst, brauchst Du keinen neuen Umwerfer weil es ja durch den Trigger begrenzt ist.


----------



## OldShatterhand81 (9. Februar 2014)

Vielen Dank.
Wie sehe ich denn, das ich den richtig dimensionierten Dämpfer von RS kaufe?
Sehe ich das richtig, das ich dann den Monarch XX nehmen könnte?

Muss ich auch an der Gabel was machen oder kann ich die einfach regulär mit dem Luftdruck einstellen?

VG Christian


----------



## DerRuhrBiker (9. Februar 2014)

Hallo.

Ich habe ein Nerve Al+ 8.0 Modelljahr 2013. Momentan sind bei ca. 75 kg Körpergewicht ausschließlich Originalparts verbaut. Ich mache inzwischen auch viele längere Touren (bergauf und -ab). Unter anderen sind auch mehrtägige Alpenüberquerungen geplant. Welche Änderungen der Hardware könnt ihr für einen solchen Einsatzzweck empfehlen? Insbesondere blockiert der Dämpfer im climb-Modus meiner Meinung nach nicht stark genug.

Aber auch an sonstigen Tipps für Neuerungen bin ich sehr interessiert!


----------



## Faekynn (9. Februar 2014)

Zim81 schrieb:


> Ich habe leider nicht verstanden was und wie die Sache mit der Dämpferveränderung durch diese Kunststoffringe bewirkt.





DerRuhrBiker schrieb:


> Insbesondere blockiert der Dämpfer im climb-Modus meiner Meinung nach nicht stark genug.



Lest euch mal den Thread durch! 

Nein, Spaß beiseite, bei ca. S. 32-34 müsste zur Dämpferproblematik das meiste stehen...

EDIT: http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/nerve-al.607855/page-33#post-10895187


----------



## OldShatterhand81 (9. Februar 2014)

Habe ich, aber ich habe es nicht verstanden. Zumal es da nicht um den 2014er Dämpfer geht.


----------



## exbonner (9. Februar 2014)

DerRuhrBiker schrieb:


> Hallo.
> 
> Ich habe ein Nerve Al+ 8.0 Modelljahr 2013. Momentan sind bei ca. 75 kg Körpergewicht ausschließlich Originalparts verbaut. Ich mache inzwischen auch viele längere Touren (bergauf und -ab). Unter anderen sind auch mehrtägige Alpenüberquerungen geplant. Welche Änderungen der Hardware könnt ihr für einen solchen Einsatzzweck empfehlen? Insbesondere blockiert der Dämpfer im climb-Modus meiner Meinung nach nicht stark genug.
> 
> Aber auch an sonstigen Tipps für Neuerungen bin ich sehr interessiert!


Ich habe unter anderem Gabel und Dämpfer getauscht. Eindeutige Verbessung. Nächste Woche baue ich dann noch die neuen Laufräder ein...


----------



## OldShatterhand81 (9. Februar 2014)

Was für eine Gabel und was für ein Dämpfer?


----------



## exbonner (9. Februar 2014)

Sektor DP Coil und Monarch+


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DerRuhrBiker (9. Februar 2014)

exbonner schrieb:


> Ich habe unter anderem Gabel und Dämpfer getauscht. Eindeutige Verbessung. Nächste Woche baue ich dann noch die neuen Laufräder ein...



Danke. Welche LR kommen dran? Mit welcher Reifenkombi?


----------



## exbonner (9. Februar 2014)

DerRuhrBiker schrieb:


> Danke. Welche LR kommen dran? Mit welcher Reifenkombi?



Hope Pro II Evo schwarz 15mm/X-12
WTB Frequenzy I25 schwarz
Sapim Alunippel schwarz


----------



## stanleydobson (12. Februar 2014)

so morgen oder übermorgen kommt mein dämpfer.... da muss ich aber nix einsxhmieren oder so beim einbauen ??


----------



## OldShatterhand81 (13. Februar 2014)

Meinen habe ich gestern nach Toxoholics geschicht zum einstellen auf mein Körpergewicht.


----------



## filiale (13. Februar 2014)

stanleydobson schrieb:


> so morgen oder übermorgen kommt mein dämpfer.... da muss ich aber nix einsxhmieren oder so beim einbauen ??



Nein, nix einschmieren, der wird trocken eingebaut, ohne alles. Die Buchsen sind selbstschmierend.


----------



## hardliner187 (13. Februar 2014)

Hey


ich markt ist oder war ein Fox Van mit 190/51 einbaumass drin inkl. 600er Feder. würde es in meine AL+ harmonieren? weil ich mit dem CTD Teil nie Glücklich geworden bin. alles was höher wie 15 cm war hat mit meinen 90-95 kg den Dämpfer ans Limit gebracht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dice8 (13. Februar 2014)

hardliner187 schrieb:


> Hey
> 
> 
> ich markt ist oder war ein Fox Van mit 190/51 einbaumass drin inkl. 600er Feder. würde es in meine AL+ harmonieren? weil ich mit dem CTD Teil nie Glücklich geworden bin. alles was höher wie 15 cm war hat mit meinen 90-95 kg den Dämpfer ans Limit gebracht.



Passt der überhaupt in den Rahmen? Das wird bestimmt zu knapp sein an der Dämpferaufnahme am Rahmen.


----------



## stanleydobson (13. Februar 2014)

filiale schrieb:


> Nein, nix einschmieren, der wird trocken eingebaut, ohne alles. Die Buchsen sind selbstschmierend.


danke, dann trau ich mich am woende mal ran :/


----------



## stanleydobson (15. Februar 2014)

so hab die dämpferbuchsen jetzt auch mal mit dem einpresswerkzeug im dämpfer befestigt,  hoffe nur ich hab mir nicht eine dieser aussenkappen geplättet (hatte erst alles mit hammer eingedrückt und montiert, dann nochmal aus und eingepresst mit dem tool)


----------



## exbonner (15. Februar 2014)

Vorläufiges Ende der Umbauarbeiten...neuer LRS


----------



## Dice8 (15. Februar 2014)

exbonner schrieb:


> Vorläufiges Ende der Umbauarbeiten...neuer LRS


Sehr schick geworden. Vor allem die Gabel.  Ich weiß garnicht mehr wann mein Rad so sauber war sie deins


----------



## DerMolch (15. Februar 2014)

Nanu.... also die Pike ist schon ne Bank ;-)


----------



## Dice8 (15. Februar 2014)

Toshi181 schrieb:


> Nanu.... also die Pike ist schon ne Bank ;-)


Definitiv! Wer aber nur den Talas Schrott los werden will und eine neue Gabel mit geringer Zuzahlung sucht ist mit der Sektor DPC bestens bedient!


----------



## DerMolch (15. Februar 2014)

@exbonner
Welches Tune fährst Du im Monarch +?
Ich habe M/M und die kleine Luftkammer, nutze bei 80kg und 25% Sag, sowie harter Fahrweise den Hub nur bis auf die letzten 5-7mm. Werde die große Luftkammer probieren, ml sehen.


----------



## DerMolch (15. Februar 2014)

Ps: Schöner Aufbau


----------



## Dice8 (15. Februar 2014)

Meins sieht aktuell so aus.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DerMolch (15. Februar 2014)

Nochmal in anderer Ansicht...


----------



## DerMolch (15. Februar 2014)

@Dice8 , brauchbar


----------



## stanleydobson (15. Februar 2014)

Dice8 schrieb:


> Meins sieht aktuell so aus.



hast du irgendwas gedeixelt im lenkebereich? dein sattel ist unten und fast auf höhe vom lenker? meine sattelstütze ist komplett ausgefahren und auf höhe des lenkers !?!?


----------



## OldShatterhand81 (16. Februar 2014)

Falsche Rahmengröße


----------



## stanleydobson (16. Februar 2014)

ne ich hab mich für M gegen S entschieden damals , weil mir S in sitzposition zu eng war an knien/lenker
1,79 mit ca 83-85 schrittlänge


----------



## OldShatterhand81 (16. Februar 2014)

Ich hab auch M 1,78 82cm Schrittlänge, genau die selben Probleme wie du bei S.


----------



## stanleydobson (16. Februar 2014)

also ich denke M passt schon
im sitzen komm ich grad so mit paar zehenspitzen auf den boden, im sitzen kann ich auch enge kurven fahren
nur im gelände wünsche ich es mir manchmal etwas kompakter wenns technisch wird


----------



## DerMolch (16. Februar 2014)

Häh?? Bei 1,78-1,79m Körpergröße ist M doch generell perfekt, oder bin ich im falschen Film?


----------



## OldShatterhand81 (16. Februar 2014)

Nee, bist du nicht...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## stanleydobson (16. Februar 2014)

so leute, hab den fox dämpfer ausgebaut und wollte die monarch rl einbauen, da seh ich grad dass der fox an den buchsen "anders aufgebaut" ist.

beim foxdämpfer kommen erst die weißen ringe und dann schwarze ringe
beim rock shox hab ich nur diese "buchsenkappen"

kann ich den rock shox einfach so montieren oder müssen da auch nochmal diese schwarzen ringe dran nach den buchsenkappen??


----------



## filiale (16. Februar 2014)

wenn du mit den zehnspitzen auf den boden kommst ist der sattel etwas zu niedrig.du verschenkst energie.


----------



## DerMolch (16. Februar 2014)

@stanleydobson , wenn Einbaubreite und Bohrung passt - einfach rein!

Ich fahre allerdings bei meinem Monarch+ die neuen Fox Gleitlager


----------



## DerMolch (16. Februar 2014)

...also die mit den weißen Ringen. Dafür müssen aber die Buchsen umgepresst werden.


----------



## stanleydobson (16. Februar 2014)

Toshi181 schrieb:


> @stanleydobson , wenn Einbaubreite und Bohrung passt - einfach rein!
> 
> Ich fahre allerdings bei meinem Monarch+ die neuen Fox Gleitlager



gut, hatte ich gemacht, weil  bei google stand, dass das ja schon die spacer sind....eben mal kurz gefahren, hat auch alles gehalten  mal am dienstag bissle gelände testen

dann mal den fox dämpfer sauber machen und verkaufen...wieviel kann ich für das ding noch verlangen/bekommen


----------



## stanleydobson (16. Februar 2014)

filiale schrieb:


> wenn du mit den zehnspitzen auf den boden kommst ist der sattel etwas zu niedrig.du verschenkst energie.



naja ich komm mit einem fuss gerade so an die zehnspitzen während der andere aufm pedal steht...beide gleichzeitig schaff ich nicht, mein bein ist in normaler fahrposition auch fast durchgestreckt, minimaler winkel wie es sein soll noch vorhanden


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## OldShatterhand81 (16. Februar 2014)

Ich kenne nur die Methode:
http://www.bike-magazin.de/typo3temp/pics/8_142124a9eb.jpg


----------



## stanleydobson (16. Februar 2014)

Zim81 schrieb:


> Ich kenne nur die Methode:
> http://www.bike-magazin.de/typo3temp/pics/8_142124a9eb.jpg



ich würde sagen ich habs so
http://fstatic1.mtb-news.de/img/photos/4/7/1/0/1/_/medium/CIMG1842.JPG


http://blog.timesunion.com/bike/files/2011/04/Active.com-II.jpg


----------



## filiale (16. Februar 2014)

ok dann paßt es...


----------



## stanleydobson (16. Februar 2014)

muss mal irgendwann ein peinliches foto machen  so gebeugt wie auf dem zweiten foto sitz ich nicht

aber auch gut möglich dass es einfach nur falsche selbstwahrnehmung ist, auf vielen bilder sehen die bikes immer so klein aus im vergleich zu den fahrern

mal was anderes, auf der canyon seite steht dass die fox talas 2014 doppelt so viel psi benötigt als die 2013er !? Gibts dafür nen grund?


----------



## stanleydobson (20. Februar 2014)

nochmal dumme frage, der fox dämpfer hat doch auch 190x51cm ??? weil bei ebay einer einen 190x50 anbietet..... !?


----------



## Svennek0910 (21. Februar 2014)

Um mal die Erfahrungsberichte zum Thema Gabel- und Dämpferprobleme wieder aufzunehmen. Mein 2013er al+ 7.0 kam gestern von seiner Erstinspektion zurück. Habe gleich mal mit angegeben, dass ich mit der CTD Funktion von Gabel und Dämpfer nicht zufrieden bin. Laut Lieferschein wurden dann sowohl Gabel als auch Dämpfer zum Hersteller geschickt und reklamiert. Für die Gabel wurde ein "Upgrade CTD FIT" vorgenommen und beim Dämpfer ein "Boost Valve und Shock-Dish rebuilt". Werde das gute Stück am Wochenende mal aufbauen und schauen ob auf fünf Metern etwas zu merken ist. Bin jedenfalls als Kunde erst mal sehr zufrieden.


----------



## Dice8 (21. Februar 2014)

stanleydobson schrieb:


> [...]
> mal was anderes, auf der canyon seite steht dass die fox talas 2014 doppelt so viel psi benötigt als die 2013er !? Gibts dafür nen grund?


Ja, das liegt an der neuen Talas Einheit. Die 2014er Talas Einheit ist ein bisschen anders aufgebaut und benötigt dadurch einen höheren Druck. In Sachen Ansprechverhalten und Losbrechmoment ist die 2014er um WELTEN besser als die alte Version!


----------



## Dice8 (21. Februar 2014)

Svennek0910 schrieb:


> [...]
> Für die Gabel wurde ein "Upgrade CTD FIT" vorgenommen ...
> [...]


Die haben sicherlich deine 2013er CTD Fit Kartusche auf die 2014er Dämpfung umgebaut. Man sagt das soll besser funktionieren.


----------



## Svennek0910 (21. Februar 2014)

Dice8 schrieb:


> Die haben sicherlich deine 2013er CTD Fit Kartusche auf die 2014er Dämpfung umgebaut. Man sagt das soll besser funktionieren.



Das dachte ich mir schon. Mit dem "Boost Valve und Shock-Dish rebuilt" kann ich leider weniger anfangen


----------



## Dice8 (21. Februar 2014)

Svennek0910 schrieb:


> Das dachte ich mir schon. Mit dem "Boost Valve und Shock-Dish rebuilt" kann ich leider weniger anfangen


Boost Valve ist quasi die Stickstoffkammer im Kolben. Unter Shock-Dish Rebuilt könnte ich mir vorstellen dass hier der Kolben bzw. die Dichtung gemeint ist.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Svennek0910 (21. Februar 2014)

Hab das leider nicht mehr ganz in Erinnerung, aber du hattest doch auch eine 2014er Technik in der Gabel oder? Wie zufrieden bist du damit?


----------



## Dice8 (21. Februar 2014)

Svennek0910 schrieb:


> Hab das leider nicht mehr ganz in Erinnerung, aber du hattest doch auch eine 2014er Technik in der Gabel oder? Wie zufrieden bist du damit?


Der Unterschied zwischen den beiden Talas Generationen war meiner Meinung nach enorm. Wie schon erwähnt war das Ansprechverhalten sensibeler und das Losbrechmoment fast gleich 0. Ich habe die Gabel schlussendlich trotzdem verkauft da mit das 2013er CTD Setup (MY13) nicht gefallen hat. Die Gabel ist immer im mittleren Federweg durchgerauscht bzw. man hing immer sehr tief im Federweg wenn es abwärts ging. Die 2014er Talas Einheit hat dieses Verhalten zwar reduziert aber komplett weg bzw. zu meiner Zufriedenheut war es noch immer nicht. Zudem war mir die 2014er Talas Einheit weiterhin zu progressiv in den letzten Zentimetern des Federwegs wodurch ich den kompletten Federweg nie nutzen konnte. Ein Umbau der CTD Dämpfung so wie es bei dir gemacht wurde kam leider nicht in betracht da ich nur eine Gabel aus der Evolution Serie hatte die eine offene Kartusche hat (O/C) die nicht upgradbar auf MY14 (2014) ist. Toxoholics hatte mir ein Angebot für den Umbau auf MY14 gemacht was über 400€ kosten sollte. Der preis kam zustande da der Umbau eine neue FIT Kartusche beinhaltet.

Deutlich günstiger kam ich mit der Rock Shox Variante weg da die Sektor NEU im Aftermarket 299€ kostet. Wenn man noch den Erlös aus dem Talas verkauf abzieht kommt man auf einen sehr geringen Aufpreis (bei mir 50€) der es aber definitv Wert ist.

Mit der Rock Shox Sektor RL DPC (Dual Position Coil) bin ich definitiv zufriedener. Die lineare Kennline der Stahlfeder ist einfach super und ich nutze den Federweg komplett aus und habe kein Durchrauschen im mittleren Federweg. Wichtig hierbei ist das man die korrekte Federhärte einbaut. Allgemein kommt es mir so vor als wenn man etwas höher im Federweg fährt aber sobald der Federweg gebraucht wird ist er auch da und wird freigegeben. Ich werde allerdings noch die RCT3 Dämpfung der Revelation nachrüsten damit die Gabel von der Dämpfung her endlich perfekt ist.


----------



## Svennek0910 (21. Februar 2014)

Sehr schön beschrieben, danke! Ich bin auf jeden Fall gespannt wie sich das am Ende dann auf dem Bike anfühlt


----------



## stanleydobson (21. Februar 2014)

@dice 

eine  neue rock shox gabel soll als nächstes in angriff genommen werden (am liebsten wäre mir eine weiße)

hast du noch tips diesbezügloch, ausser dieser sektor? Am liebsten wäre mir ja eine nur mit luft, mit federn und öl kenn ich mich gar nicht aus.
wie siehts mit der revelation aus? oder was habe ich sonst für möglichkeiten die preis/leistungs mäßig zu empfehlen sind? so 300-400 euro?


----------



## Dice8 (21. Februar 2014)

Wenn es Rock Shox und neu seien soll käme nur die Sektor oder Revelation in betracht. Beide Gabel gibt es auch als Luftversion wobei man sagt das die *Dual Air* (nicht absenkbar) der Stahlfederkennline sehr nahe kommt! Von der *Dual Position Air* (absenkbar) wird meistens abgeraten da die auch im mittleren Federweg zum Durchrauschen neigt und gegen Ende zu progressiv ist. Das Casting der Sektor ist genau das gleiche wie bei der Revelation. Offiziell gibt es nur die Revelation mit der besseren Dämpfung und Zugstufe ( RCT3 Dämpfung und dual flow Zugstufe). Diese beiden sind jedoch auch in der Sektor einbaubar nach dem Baukastenprinzip und genau das mag ich an Rock Shox!  Ich kann dir ja gleich mal ein paar Gabeln raussuchen.


----------



## DerMolch (21. Februar 2014)

Wer ist eigentlich dieser Talas? Habe das Wort aus meinem Repertoir gestrichen...


----------



## Dice8 (21. Februar 2014)

Toshi181 schrieb:


> Wer ist eigentlich dieser Talas? Habe das Wort aus meinem Repertoir gestrichen...


Gute Frage. Direkt mal googlen...


----------



## stanleydobson (21. Februar 2014)

Dice8 schrieb:


> Wenn es Rock Shox und neu seien soll käme nur die Sektor oder Revelation in betracht. Beide Gabel gibt es auch als Luftversion wobei man sagt das die *Dual Air* (nicht absenkbar) der Stahlfederkennline sehr nahe kommt! Von der *Dual Position Air* (absenkbar) wird meistens abgeraten da die auch im mittleren Federweg zum Durchrauschen neigt und gegen Ende zu progressiv ist. Das Casting der Sektor ist genau das gleiche wie bei der Revelation. Offiziell gibt es nur die Revelation mit der besseren Dämpfung und Zugstufe ( RCT3 Dämpfung und dual flow Zugstufe). Diese beiden sind jedoch auch in der Sektor einbaubar nach dem Baukastenprinzip und genau das mag ich an Rock Shox!  Ich kann dir ja gleich mal ein paar Gabeln raussuchen.



ja absenkbar muss die nicht sein, das hab ich noch nie gemacht! Und wenn das mit dem federweg passt dürfte das auch beim pedalieren keine probleme machen dass man kein CTD hat  Nen lockout tuts doch dann auch.....bauen mag ich nicht so viel, bin froh wenn ich das ding gewechselt bekomme :


----------



## holgiduke (21. Februar 2014)

Dice8 schrieb:


> Die 2014er Talas Einheit ist ein bisschen anders aufgebaut und benötigt dadurch einen höheren Druck.


 
Mal 'ne blöde Frage: Woran erkenne ich denn die 2014er Talas? Gibt es da von außen erkennbare Unterschiede? Genauer gefragt: Ist in meinem Nerve AL+ 8.0 SE (ausgeliefert Ende Dezember 2013) schon die 2014er Gabel verbaut?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dice8 (21. Februar 2014)

Wenn es weiß und Luft seien soll dann bist du sicherlich mit dieser Revelation gut bedient:

http://mountainbikes.net/mtbikes/pr...GM9MSZibG93b3V0PTAmc3o9MyZzcD02MQ==&pnr=22806
Edit: Hier steht leider nichts zum Federweg. Kann dir somit nicht sagen ob es die 150mm Version ist.

Wenn es schwarz, Luft und günstig seien soll dann könnte es auch diese Sektor werden. Diese hat allerdings gegenüber der Revealtion die "schlechtere" Dämpfung. Nur schlecht ist hierbei relativ. 

http://www.bike-components.de/produ...-Gold-RL-Solo-Air-Federgabel-Modell-2014.html


----------



## Dice8 (21. Februar 2014)

holgiduke schrieb:


> Mal 'ne blöde Frage: Woran erkenne ich denn die 2014er Talas? Gibt es da von außen erkennbare Unterschiede? Genauer gefragt: Ist in meinem Nerve AL+ 8.0 SE (ausgeliefert Ende Dezember 2013) schon die 2014er Gabel verbaut?


Eindeutig erkennbar am anderen Verstellhebel:





Ob die 2014er in der SE drin ist weiß ich nicht. Müsstest du mal direkt bei Canyon nachfragen,


----------



## holgiduke (21. Februar 2014)

Das dürfte dann die 2014er sein, oder? Hat zufällig jemand noch ein entsprechendes Bild von einer 2013er Gabel? Kann jetzt leider gerade nicht nachgucken, aber aus der Erinnerung raus würde ich sagen, dass meine Gabel den von Dice8 geposteten Verstellhebel hat, also 2014er Modell.


----------



## Dice8 (21. Februar 2014)

holgiduke schrieb:


> Das dürfte dann die 2014er sein, oder? Hat zufällig jemand noch ein entsprechendes Bild von einer 2013er Gabel? Kann jetzt leider gerade nicht nachgucken, aber aus der Erinnerung raus würde ich sagen, dass meine Gabel den von Dice8 geposteten Verstellhebel hat, also 2014er Modell.


Das Bild von mir zeigt die 2014er.
Hier auf der Canyon Seite ist der Hebel der älteren Version zu sehen:

http://www.canyon.com/supportcenter/article.html?supportcenter_articles_id=172


----------



## Svennek0910 (21. Februar 2014)

Dice8 schrieb:


> Das Bild von mir zeigt die 2014er.
> Hier auf der Canyon Seite ist der Hebel der älteren Version zu sehen:
> 
> http://www.canyon.com/supportcenter/article.html?supportcenter_articles_id=172



Also mein TALAS ist scheinbar immer noch die Alte, wenn ich mir das so ansehe.


----------



## stanleydobson (21. Februar 2014)

Dice8 schrieb:


> Wenn es weiß und Luft seien soll dann bist du sicherlich mit dieser Revelation gut bedient:
> 
> http://mountainbikes.net/mtbikes/pr...GM9MSZibG93b3V0PTAmc3o9MyZzcD02MQ==&pnr=22806
> Edit: Hier steht leider nichts zum Federweg. Kann dir somit nicht sagen ob es die 150mm Version ist.
> ...



danke, werde die mal ergoogeln 
naja weiß halt damit das farbschema passend bleibt, sonst überwiegt schwarz  und ich hatte das black-sea ja extra geholt weil es mal von den 90% schwarzen bikes absticht  notfalls halt auch ne schwarze, aber wie gesagt....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## stanleydobson (21. Februar 2014)

tablet spinnt leider beim editieren....

muss ich nach 1 1/8" oder nach 1,5" schauen?


----------



## holgiduke (21. Februar 2014)

Dice8 schrieb:


> Das Bild von mir zeigt die 2014er.
> Hier auf der Canyon Seite ist der Hebel der älteren Version zu sehen:
> 
> http://www.canyon.com/supportcenter/article.html?supportcenter_articles_id=172


 
Danke, dann ist bei mir schon die 2014er verbaut.


----------



## Dice8 (21. Februar 2014)

stanleydobson schrieb:


> tablet spinnt leider beim editieren....
> 
> muss ich nach 1 1/8" oder nach 1,5" schauen?



Geht beides wobei ich tapered nehmen würde da du ja auch ein tapered Steuerrohr hast. Bei der 1 1/8 version bräuchtest du einen anderen (Reduzier-) Konus.


----------



## exbonner (21. Februar 2014)

Tu Dir einen Gefallen und tausche auch noch den Dämpfer gegen zB. einen Monarch. In Verbindung mi der Sektor DP Coil eine echt feine Kombi. Schau mal ein paar Seiten, da sind meine (identischen) Fragen nach Gabelschaft usw. erschöpfend beantwortet.


----------



## stanleydobson (21. Februar 2014)

exbonner schrieb:


> Tu Dir einen Gefallen und tausche auch noch den Dämpfer gegen zB. einen Monarch. In Verbindung mi der Sektor DP Coil eine echt feine Kombi. Schau mal ein paar Seiten, da sind meine (identischen) Fragen nach Gabelschaft usw. erschöpfend beantwortet.



meinst du mich? 
den dämpfer hab ich vor kurzem dank guter tips und netter hilfe getauscht


----------



## exbonner (21. Februar 2014)

Hatte ich überlesen, sorry.


----------



## stanleydobson (21. Februar 2014)

null problemo 

is schon lustig, jetzt hab ich noch 2cm ca am dämpfer , da lag der fox schon sprichwörtlich am boden....fahre mit ca 25% sag


----------



## exbonner (21. Februar 2014)

Ich hatte ja auch nicht gedacht, dass der Unterschied so eklatant ist, aber es ist, als hätte man eine neues Bike. Canyon sollte da wirklich mal in sich gehen...


----------



## stanleydobson (21. Februar 2014)

Dice8 schrieb:


> Wenn es weiß und Luft seien soll dann bist du sicherlich mit dieser Revelation gut bedient:
> 
> http://mountainbikes.net/mtbikes/pr...GM9MSZibG93b3V0PTAmc3o9MyZzcD02MQ==&pnr=22806
> Edit: Hier steht leider nichts zum Federweg. Kann dir somit nicht siese hat allerdings gegenüber der Revealtion die "schlechtere" Dämpfung. Nur schlecht ist hierbei relativ.
> ...



also die weiße revelation ist die mit 150mm....399 ist komischweise ein guter preis wenn man ihn mit den anderen internetangeboten vergleicht...warum?
Nehmen wir an ich würde bestellen, brauch ich noch anderes zubehör für einen gabelwechsel?


----------



## Dice8 (21. Februar 2014)

stanleydobson schrieb:


> also die weiße revelation ist die mit 150mm....399 ist komischweise ein guter preis wenn man ihn mit den anderen internetangeboten vergleicht...warum?
> Nehmen wir an ich würde bestellen, brauch ich noch anderes zubehör für einen gabelwechsel?


Ich habe beim Einbau einen neuen Gabelkonus montiert. Man kann aber auch den alten verwenden sofern der beim demontieren nicht kaputt geht. Vorm Einbau musst du den Gabelkonus montieren bzw. aufschlagen. Hier scheitern schon einige.  Du brauchst auch Werkzeug um das Gabelrohr zu kürzen und die Kralle muss auch noch eingeschlagen werden. Die Kralle als solches ist normalerweise bei der Revelation dabei.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## stanleydobson (21. Februar 2014)

warum gabelrohr kürzen???


----------



## Dice8 (21. Februar 2014)

Weil das ab Werk viel zu lang ist und jeder so seine eigenen Vorlieben mit der Anzahl von Spacern hat. Desweiteren ist nicht jedes Steuerrohr gleich lang.


----------



## stanleydobson (21. Februar 2014)

so ein mist :/ das wird ja was...muss ich mal nach video schauen....is das der steuersatz?


----------



## Dice8 (21. Februar 2014)

Ansonsten lass die Gabel für ein paar Euros vom Fachmann vor Ort einbauen.


----------



## stanleydobson (21. Februar 2014)

joa schon...aber ich trau denen nie :/ wenn ich den einen bikeladen bei uns sehe bzw nen blick in die werkstadt wie die da die bikes lagern....*schaudert


----------



## stanleydobson (22. Februar 2014)

https://www.bruegelmann.de/rcp-toolbox-comp-werkzeugkoffer-222492.html

hab nen konusschlüssel? reicht der?


----------



## Dice8 (22. Februar 2014)

Neee. der ist für einen anderen Konus gedacht und hat nichts mit der Federgabel zutun. Zum Aufschlagen des Federgabel-Konus gibt es ein Aufschlagwerkzeug. Geht aber auch mit einem Hammer und Holzstück wenn man weiß was man macht. Lass den Einbau am besten von jemandem machen der das schonmals gemacht hat. Ich kann mich da auch anbieten aber Köln ist ein bisschen weit Weg von dir. Vielleicht findet sich ja hier jemand im Forum der in deiner Nähe wohnt.


----------



## stanleydobson (22. Februar 2014)

das aufschlagwerkzeug hab ich auch schon bei google gesehen, wollte nur nochmal sicher gehen. Hilfe wäre immer besser, aber ich will/muss das auch mal alleine machen. Am bike hab ich ja alles irgendwann das erste mal gemacht, muss halt meistens das ganze werkzeug erst besorgen und mich immer erst durch foren durchfragen :/

-gabel
-konus abschlagwerkzeug
-rohrschneidewerkzeug
-steuersatz ? komplett? oder wie is das mit konus,kralle etc?


----------



## Dice8 (22. Februar 2014)

Wenn du einen neuen Konus benutzen willst dann brauchst du den beim tapered Gabelschaft:

http://www.bike-discount.de/shop/k692/a73987/gabelkonus-1-5-fuer-40er-serie.html

Mehr brauchst du nicht beim Steuersatz. 

Rohrschneider finde ich eher suboptimal und benutze ich selbst auch nicht da dieser material verdrängt und am Cut einen Wulst hinterlässt. Ich greife immer zur "Rohrabschneidehilfe" und Metallsäge.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## stanleydobson (22. Februar 2014)

kann man nicht am vorbau das überstehende am ende wegsägen? dann müsstenes doch gerade sein?


----------



## Dice8 (22. Februar 2014)

Ne. Das Gabelrohr wird ca. 5mm kürzer abgeschnitten als Oberhöhe vom Vorbau. Aber suche mal hier im Forum danach. Es gibt mehrere Freds in denen der Gabeleinbau erklärt wird. So ist es einfacher als wenn ich hier alles nochmal zusammenfasse.


----------



## stanleydobson (22. Februar 2014)

ja logo, hab auch schon videos rausgesucht auf google....ich wälze mich da immer erst durch bevor ich sowas angehe


----------



## DerMolch (23. Februar 2014)

Ich habe nun meinen Monarch Plus RC3 mit der HV Luftkammer ausgestattet.
Was besseres kann dem Rahmen nicht passieren ;-)
Sehr angenehmer Federwegsverlauf! Die steile Rampe am Schluss mit kleiner Luftkammer ist ebdlich weg.


----------



## stanleydobson (27. Februar 2014)

brauch ich eigentlich noch nen adapter für die avid bremse oder kann ich den vorhandenen benutzen?


----------



## Braunbaer (27. Februar 2014)

stanleydobson schrieb:


> brauch ich eigentlich noch nen adapter für die avid bremse oder kann ich den vorhandenen benutzen?


Wenn Du nur die Gabel tauschst und die gleiche Bremsscheibe verwendest, kannst Du den vorhandenen Postmount-Adapter weiter verwenden, vorausgesetzt, beide Gabeln (alt+neu) haben Postmount.

Falls Du am AL+ die Fox32 gegen eine Revelation tauschen willst, geht das auf jeden Fall (hab ich  auch so gemacht).


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## stanleydobson (27. Februar 2014)

ok super
wenn ich glück hab hilft mir auch jemand der in einer bikewerkstatt arbeitet....toi toi toi


----------



## mossi-f (5. März 2014)

hey jungs, nach welcher zeit sollte man sein rad nach benutzung zur inspektion bei canyon einschicken? besitze ein AL+ 8.0 gekauft im september 2013 und hätte auch gerne eine bessere dämpfereinstellung.


----------



## DerMolch (5. März 2014)

Was meinst Du mit Dämpfereinstellung?


----------



## OldShatterhand81 (5. März 2014)

Zur Dämpfereinstellung musst du das eh zu Toxoholics schicken, habe ein Custom Valveing? gemacht, bin sehr zufrieden damit. Die Jungs haben es genauso eingestellt, wie ich es in der Beschreibung nur gewünscht habe.


----------



## mossi-f (6. März 2014)

hast du noch deinen foxdämpfer? die meisten im forum tendieren ja zum austausch des dämpfers und der gabel mit einer rct3 und monarch plus, würde gerne nicht so viel geld ausgeben, am liebsten wäre es mir, wenn es als serviceleistung von canyon gemacht wird!


----------



## DerMolch (6. März 2014)

Serviceleistung seitens Canyon?

Daraus wird nichts, ein anderes Dänpfertune ist so individuell wie die Wahl der Reifen - wenn jein Defekt vorliegt musst Du es zahlen.
Machs direkt über Toxoholics - dann sparst Du Nerven und wochenlanges Warten


----------



## OldShatterhand81 (6. März 2014)

Canyon schickt die Gabeln und Dämpfer an Toxoholics, also kannst du den Dämpfer auch an Toxoholics selbst schicken, spart Wartezeit.
Warum sollte ich den Dämpfer tauschen, der funktioniert nach der Einstellung auf mein Gewicht genau so wie ich es mir wünsche, ebenso die Gabel. Ich habe allerdings auch das 2014er Model.

Ging auch reltaiv schnell, 1 Woche.

Nebenbei, was verstehst du unter besserer Dämpfereinstellung bzw. was passt dir nicht?


----------



## mossi-f (6. März 2014)

mein dämpfer ist zu weich eingestellt, trotz erhöhung der psi merke ich, dass er zu viel federweg zu schnell freigibt. ich hätte es gerne etwas straffer, wiege ohne ausrüstung 73kg. da müsste man ja denken, dass bei meinem federgewicht der dämpfer noch etwas spielraum haben dürfte.


----------



## OldShatterhand81 (6. März 2014)

dann pump ihn auf....was fox höchstens machen kann ist die einstellungen für climb, trail, descend ändern im Ansprechverhalten und die Endprogression via Spacer erhöhen.


----------



## Faekynn (6. März 2014)

Gibt es hier im Forum eigtl auch ein Wiki? Ich hab jetzt grad keins gefunden...
Da könnte man ja sowas zur Dämpfereinstellug oder allg zum Rad viel konzentrierter zusammenfassen!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## stanleydobson (7. März 2014)

sagt mal wenn ich meinen vorbau tausche hat diese "abdeckplatte" beim spank vorbau einen sinn oder ist das nur für die optik ?
http://www.bike-mailorder.de/Bike-T...m-Vorbau-2013-Bearclaw-Signature-Edition.html


----------



## Dice8 (7. März 2014)

Das ist die Ahead Kappe. Hat in diesem Fall nur optische Gründe da diese farblich zum Vorbau passt.


----------



## stanleydobson (7. März 2014)

hmmm ok danke, dann schraub ich den anderen vorbau morgen einfach mal dran....bin mal gespannt, hab leider nicht drauf geachtet dass der nen 0 grad winkel hat und der von raceface hat glaub ich 8 grad :/

bin am überlegen...vorbau mit rise oder nen lenker mit mehr als 15mm rise..... wie wirkt sich das alles so aus?


----------



## stanleydobson (8. März 2014)

:/ 
so das mit dem spike vorbau hat sich erledigt

aus irgendeinem grund hatte ich etwas spiel nach der befestigung des vorbaus, sprich beim anheben des vorderrades gab es immer einen minimalen ruck, als ob die gabel rutscht. Hab erst gedacht ich hätte nen fehler gemacht, aber nachdem ich den alten vorbau wieder befestigt habe, ist alles wieder normal.
Jetzt frage ich mich woran das liegt/lag?


----------



## Dice8 (8. März 2014)

Die Antwort ist ganz einfach! 
Dein jetziger Vorbau hat eine Bauhöhe von 40mm. Der Spank Vorbau nur 35mm. Bedeutet du musst 5mm durch Spacer ersetzen. Die bekommst du eigentlich in jedem gut sortierten Fahrradladen. 

https://www.bike-components.de/products/info/p34673_Spacer-Alu-5mm.html


----------



## stanleydobson (8. März 2014)

Dice8 schrieb:


> Die Antwort ist ganz einfach!
> Dein jetziger Vorbau hat eine Bauhöhe von 40mm. Der Spank Vorbau nur 35mm. Bedeutet du musst 5mm durch Spacer ersetzen. Die bekommst du eigentlich in jedem gut sortierten Fahrradladen.
> 
> https://www.bike-components.de/products/info/p34673_Spacer-Alu-5mm.html



: ja wollte es grad ergänzen weil ich es bei bmo nachgelesen habe 
ich verstehe nur nicht, rein technisch, warum es diesen ruck gibt. Das gabelrohr ist ja nicht lose !? Der vorbau ist doch feste montiert!?


----------



## Dice8 (8. März 2014)

Aber nicht fest genug. Den "Ruck" den du beschreibst ist "das Spiel" den der Steuersatz durch die fehlenden 5mm hat. Durch die fehlenden 5mm hast du keine Möglichkeit mehr den Steuersatz einzustellen bzw zu spannen.


----------



## stanleydobson (11. März 2014)

@dice @toshi @exbonner und all die anderen
Danke für eure tips, hilfe und geduld!!

Hab nun die rock shox revelation rct3 solo air verbaut! Jetzt muss ich nur noch zum fahren kommen! Hatte einen netten helfer der dein einbau übernommen hat, letztendlich war es einfacher als ich dachte, aber am konus hatte er sich trotz werkstatt auch erst die zähne ausgebissen 

jetzt warte ich mal auf den von dir empfohlenen race face 45mm vorbai mit 10grad und schau mal wie der im vergleich zum spank vorbau ist.

Als nächstes werden dann wohl die laufräder getauscht, hier bin ich aber noch unentschlossen! Tendiere zu blauen spankfelgen, aber evtl reicht ja auch schon ein update crossride zu crosstrail !? werde mich dazu später nochmal melden!


----------



## OldShatterhand81 (11. März 2014)

Mein Tipp bzgl. LRS:
Nimm den aus dem aktuellen AL+9 SE von DT Swiss XM 1501 Spline, gut, relativ leicht und vor allem stabil. Die Mavics sind alle von der Steifigkeit schlecht. Kann natürlich sein, dass das bei deinem Gewicht nicht auffällt, aber ich wiege Ü 100kg und der DT Swiss ist wirklich steif ohne Ende.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dice8 (11. März 2014)

Die Crosstrail sind soweit ich mich erinnere genauso schmal wie die crossride. 
Empfohlen wird eigentlich immer die Flow Ex Felge mit Hope Naben. Diese Kombination wäre auch meine erste Wahl.


----------



## stanleydobson (11. März 2014)

wie sind die spank spike race evo ? mit hope naben ?
mein gewicht fahrfertig sagen wir mal so um die 80kg

@dice
hab grad den rf respond aufgesteckt, der ist doch auch 40mm hoch !? aber da hab ich jetzt auch wieder so ein minimales ruckeln beim lenker anheben (wenn ich auf dem bike bin merke ich nichts)
edit ok hab mal den 10+5er gegen nen 15er spacer getauscht und kräftig angezogen jetzt ruckelt nix mehr


----------



## Dice8 (11. März 2014)

Wenn die neue Gabel richtig eingebaut wurde kann ich das Fehlerbild nicht nachvollziehen. Schau mal ob sich beim "Ruck" irgendwas bewegt oder ob sich Spaltmaße ändern.


----------



## stanleydobson (11. März 2014)

Dice8 schrieb:


> Wenn die neue Gabel richtig eingebaut wurde kann ich das Fehlerbild nicht nachvollziehen. Schau mal ob sich beim "Ruck" irgendwas bewegt oder ob sich Spaltmaße ändern.


hatte editiert, das ruckeln ist weg nachdem ich feste angezogen habe und die 2 spacer gegen einen getauscht habe.
war eben auch mal kurz draußen in der city....was 2,5cm ausmachen, total ungewohnt


----------



## stanleydobson (11. März 2014)

@dice 
meinst du diese flow ex?
http://www.bike-mailorder.de/Bike-T...er/Hoops-Vorderrad-ZTR-Flow-EX-Pro-2-Evo.html
http://www.bike-mailorder.de/Bike-T...oops-Hinterrad-ZTR-Flow-EX-Pro-2-Evo-40T.html

und was sagst du zu
http://laufraddesign.de/custommade-...-2-evo-disc-laufradsatz-mit-spank-felgen.html
mit spank race felgen? die normalen evo 35er sind mir zu schwer, will vom gewicht her nicht schwerer werden als aktuell mit den ca 1900 crossride


----------



## bobais (12. März 2014)

Edith sagt ich soll nicht im falschen Thread posten


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## exbonner (13. März 2014)

stanleydobson schrieb:


> @dice
> meinst du diese flow ex?
> http://www.bike-mailorder.de/Bike-T...er/Hoops-Vorderrad-ZTR-Flow-EX-Pro-2-Evo.html
> http://www.bike-mailorder.de/Bike-T...oops-Hinterrad-ZTR-Flow-EX-Pro-2-Evo-40T.html
> ...



Ansonsten kann ich noch die Fa. Speer Laufräder empfehlen. Ich habe mir die WTB i25 mit Hope 2 Naben dort bestellt. Bin sehr zufrieden.


----------



## stanleydobson (14. März 2014)

exbonner schrieb:


> Ansonsten kann ich noch die Fa. Speer Laufräder empfehlen. Ich habe mir die WTB i25 mit Hope 2 Naben dort bestellt. Bin sehr zufrieden.



ich finde es halt schwer an sich mit den laufsätzen,  icht nur weil sie aus mehreren teilen bestehen, nein es empfiehlt auch jeder was anderes


----------



## Dice8 (14. März 2014)

Der Crossride wird mMn auch schlechter geredet wie er doch eigentlich ist. Das Problem ist halt nur das die Felge recht schmal ist und dadurch ein 2.4er Reifen auf der Felge absolut fehl am Platz ist. 

Jeder hat so seine eigenen Erfahrungen mit diversen LRS gemacht. Der eine schwört auf DT Swiss der andere z.B. auf Mavic. In meinem Bekanntenkreis kommt am häufigsten die Flow EX zum Einsatz bei doch ruppigen Endurotouren. Da alle durchweg zufrieden sind würde ich deshalb auf "altbewährtes" zurück greifen.


----------



## stanleydobson (14. März 2014)

mein verständnisproblem ist einfach:

woher weiß ich, welche felge für mein fahrgewicht (ca 80kg) und mein anwendungsgebiet ausreichend ist?
was hat es mit der von dir genannten innenbreite der felge auf sich? wie breit sollte die mindestens sein?

dann bieten manche anbieter noch adapter an, das verwirrt mich alles


----------



## Dice8 (14. März 2014)

stanleydobson schrieb:


> mein verständnisproblem ist einfach:
> 
> woher weiß ich, welche felge für mein fahrgewicht (ca 80kg) und mein anwendungsgebiet ausreichend ist?
> was hat es mit der von dir genannten innenbreite der felge auf sich? wie breit sollte die mindestens sein?
> ...



Bei 80kg wirst du bei keinem LRS Probleme bekommen. Mit 80kg bist du im guten Mittelfeld.
Was fährst du denn und vor allem wie? (Nur Forstwege? Technische Trails? Eher schnell oder langam? Springst und dropst du viel?)

Wie breit eine Felge mindestens seien soll kann so pauschal nicht sagen. Das hängt auch wieder vom Einsatzbereich und auch welchen Reifen man fahren möchte ab. Fahr mal den 2.4er MK II auf der Crossride mit niedrigen Luftdruck (1.5-2bar). Dann wirst du merken wie schwammig der Reifen auf der Felge sitzt. Kurven fahren macht so definitv kein Spaß und man hat das Gefühl der Reifen springt von der Felge.


Nur mal als Beispiel: Ich fahre die Crossrides bei 95kg fahrfertigem Gewicht (inkl. Rucksack) mit dem 2.3 Baron und das passt perfekt. Der Reifen baut recht schmal aber harmoniert einfach super mit der Felgenbreite. Bei matschigen Wetter kann ich den Baron auch problemlos mit nur 1.2bar am VR und 1.5bar am HR fahren. Ich fahre die Crossrides solange bis die kaputt sind.


----------



## stanleydobson (14. März 2014)

Na ich fahr so das standardprogramm
Touren, wald, trails, bevorzugt technisch, weniger drops und wenn dann keine hohen, muss mich da erst noch reinfinden. Geschwindigkeit  aus sicht von profis wohl eher gemütlich.
Dann hab ich wohl die freie auswahl...!?


----------



## Mountsven (16. März 2014)

Servus, weiß zufällig jemand wie schwer die Evolution Gabel aus dem 6er ist? Würde gerne gegen die schwarze revelation dual tauschen. Ist die evtl. Leichter? Thx


----------



## stanleydobson (16. März 2014)

Toshi181 schrieb:


> Nanu.... also die Pike ist schon ne Bank ;-)



hast du die 150mm pike? oder die 160mm?

@dice wieviel rise hat dein lenker? 30mm?


----------



## rockhead (18. März 2014)

Moin Leute. Kein AL+ mehr in meiner größe (M) und annehmbarer Farbe erhältlich über die Canyon Seite. Wann kommen denn die neuen Modelle raus? Wunschbike wäre das Nerve AL+ 9.0 SE in schwarz gewesen...


----------



## Faekynn (18. März 2014)

Da wirds keine neuen Modelle mehr geben, denke ich.

die SE waren ja nur "mid-season", da gibts danach nix mehr...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dragonjackson (18. März 2014)

Denke das AL+ 2014 war der Abverkauf von Resten vom Vorjahr. 
Die gehen jetzt auf die neuen Modelle wie Spectral z.B.
Ansonsten "kamen" neue Modelle immer um die Eurobike herum. Aber ein kurzer Anruf bei Canyon und du bist schlauer


----------



## rockhead (18. März 2014)

solche Idioten, dieses angeknackste Oberrohr von den ganzen anderen Modellen sieht ja so zum abgewöhnen aus...


----------



## Braunbaer (18. März 2014)

rockhead schrieb:


> Wann kommen denn die neuen Modelle raus? Wunschbike wäre das Nerve AL+ 9.0 SE in schwarz gewesen...



Lt. CANYON soll es keine neue Auflage des AL+ geben. Versuch's am besten mal auf der Homepage im Outlet-Bereich, da hatte ich meins auch gefunden.


----------



## dragonjackson (18. März 2014)

rockhead schrieb:


> solche Idioten, dieses angeknackste Oberrohr von den ganzen anderen Modellen sieht ja so zum abgewöhnen aus...


Harte Worte, für jemanden der gezwungen wird diese Fahrräder zu kaufen?!


----------



## rockhead (18. März 2014)

dragonjackson schrieb:


> Harte Worte, für jemanden der gezwungen wird diese Fahrräder zu kaufen?!



ich hab mich noch milde ausgedrückt...


----------



## dragonjackson (18. März 2014)

Wenn du selbst es verträgst Idiot genannt zu werden, ist doch alles Bombe...


----------



## Dice8 (18. März 2014)

Falls jemand ein Nerve AL+ in L haben möchte der kann sich bei mir melden. Dann kauf ich mir ein Spectral 650B


----------



## stanleydobson (18. März 2014)

die gefallen mir optisch gar nicht

hab mir heute von pit stop über bmo gabel/dämpferöl bestellt....wie war das nochmal mit ventil rausdrehen und reintröpfeln?

edit :/  oh man hab natürlich jetzt erst bemerkt das 3w 7w 10w usw die viskosität ist
hab jetzt eins in 7w und eins in 15w, kann ich beide benutzen oder sind die jetzt zu dickflüssig?


----------



## Dice8 (18. März 2014)

10WT Gabelöl von Hersteller A ist nicht gleich 10WT Gabelöl von Hersteller B. Es kommst auf den Cst Wert an. Hierzu gibt es diverse Tabellen im Internet die verschiedene Viskositäten mehrere Hersteller miteinander vergleicht. Generell gibt es gute und günstige Gabelöle von der Fuchs. 

Einfach Öl in den Dampfer übers Ventilloch zu füllen macht kein Sinn da die negativkammer auch Öl benötigt. Diese kannst du nur "befüllen" wenn die Liftkammer runter ist.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## stanleydobson (18. März 2014)

hmm muss ich mal schaun, wie gesagt is das von sram, wurde für rock shox angezeigt


----------



## Sauerland1 (18. März 2014)

rockhead schrieb:


> Moin Leute. Kein AL+ mehr in meiner größe (M) und annehmbarer Farbe erhältlich über die Canyon Seite. Wann kommen denn die neuen Modelle raus? Wunschbike wäre das Nerve AL+ 9.0 SE in schwarz gewesen...




Ich habe eins


----------



## rockhead (19. März 2014)

Sauerland1 schrieb:


> Ich habe eins


----------



## stanleydobson (19. März 2014)

das einzige was ich echt ärgerlich fand dass wir damals 2199 fürs 7.0 gezahlt haben und es dafür jetzt schon das 9.0 gab


----------



## Maui_Jim (19. März 2014)

stanleydobson schrieb:


> das einzige was ich echt ärgerlich fand dass wir damals 2199 fürs 7.0 gezahlt haben und es dafür jetzt schon das 9.0 gab



Find ich nicht, hab vorletzte Woche meins gekauft, absoluter Hammerpreis bei der Ausstattung!
Würde mich auch ärgern wenn ich vorher mehr bezahlt hätte...


----------



## stanleydobson (19. März 2014)

naja ist halt meistens so als erstkäufer....ärgerlich ists halt nur weils noch nicht mal die gleichen teile sind, sondern neue teile.
aber ok, ich tausch bei mir eh nach und nach die teile


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Faekynn (19. März 2014)

aber sind ja nicht nur neue Teile, sondern auch z. T. andere.

Ich hab bei meinem 8.0 die X0-Bremsen, bei dem jetzigen SE 8.0 sinds die X7...

Und dafür haben wir die Räder ja schon länger^^


----------



## stanleydobson (19. März 2014)

sagt mal wir haben doch 15x100 vorne und 12x142 hinten oder?
blick bei den flow ex bei bike mailorder nicht ganz durch ob die hopes die richtige  breite haben oder ob man adapter brauch...


----------



## Dice8 (19. März 2014)

stanleydobson schrieb:


> sagt mal wir haben doch 15x100 vorne und 12x142 hinten oder?
> blick bei den flow ex bei bike mailorder nicht ganz durch ob die hopes die richtige  breite haben oder ob man adapter brauch...



Bei BMO habe ich nur einen passenden LRS zum Flow Ex gefunden.

http://www.bike-mailorder.de/Bike-T...l-ZTR-Flow-EX-Disc-Stans-3-30-HD-32-Loch.html

Hier brauchst du noch zusätzlich Adapter da bei dem Satz nur QR20 am VR und 135x10 am HR ist. Bei BMO würde ich die Flow Ex auch ehrlich gesagt nicht kaufen.


----------



## Dice8 (19. März 2014)

bei Action Sports ist der sogar gerade im Angebot 

http://www.actionsports.de/de/laufr...ro-notubes-ztr-flow-ex-26er-laufradsatz-1790g


----------



## stanleydobson (19. März 2014)

Dice8 schrieb:


> Bei BMO habe ich nur einen passenden LRS zum Flow Ex gefunden.
> 
> http://www.bike-mailorder.de/Bike-T...l-ZTR-Flow-EX-Disc-Stans-3-30-HD-32-Loch.html
> 
> Hier brauchst du noch zusätzlich Adapter da bei dem Satz nur QR20 am VR und 135x10 am HR ist. Bei BMO würde ich die Flow Ex auch ehrlich gesagt nicht kaufen.



und was wäre mit dem? bzw was ist an dem anders?  http://www.bike-mailorder.de/Bike-T...ps-Laufradsatz-ZTR-Flow-EX-Pro-2-Evo-40T.html warum  nicht bei bmo kaufen? bin ganz zufrieden mit denen


----------



## stanleydobson (19. März 2014)

Dice8 schrieb:


> bei Action Sports ist der sogar gerade im Angebot
> 
> http://www.actionsports.de/de/laufr...ro-notubes-ztr-flow-ex-26er-laufradsatz-1790g



wobei das mit dem achsenstand verwirrt mich jetzt schon wieder :/ und hope naben haben die auch nicht.... sind die fun works auch zu gebrauchen?


----------



## Sauerland1 (19. März 2014)

rockhead schrieb:


>



Kann ja auch sein dass das AL+ 9.0 S.E. auch noch in einer "schweizer Edition" angeboten wird.
Hast du zwar kein Canyon sonden ein Nerve aber das ist ja an für sich noch cooler 
Hast du deswegen mal in Koblenz angefragt?


----------



## rockhead (19. März 2014)

Sauerland1 schrieb:


> Kann ja auch sein dass das AL+ 9.0 S.E. auch noch in einer "schweizer Edition" angeboten wird.
> Hast du zwar kein Canyon sonden ein Nerve aber das ist ja an für sich noch cooler
> Hast du deswegen mal in Koblenz angefragt?


ich verstehe nicht wovon Du redest ehrlich gesagt


----------



## holgiduke (20. März 2014)

Sauerland1 schrieb:


> Kann ja auch sein dass das AL+ 9.0 S.E. auch noch in einer "schweizer Edition" angeboten wird.
> Hast du zwar kein Canyon sonden ein Nerve aber das ist ja an für sich noch cooler


 
Danke, jetzt habe ich auch endlich den Unterschied zwischen den beiden Varianten gesehen. Hatte mich schon die ganze Zeit gefragt, wo der ist.


----------



## haga67 (20. März 2014)

rockhead schrieb:


> solche Idioten, dieses angeknackste Oberrohr von den ganzen anderen Modellen sieht ja so zum abgewöhnen aus...
> Ich verstehe nicht wovon Du redest ehrlich gesagt



Wer im Glashaus sitzt, sollte nicht mit Steinen werfen 

Das AL+ 9.0SE wird in der Schweiz nicht angeboten, also wird es das auch hier nicht geben.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sauerland1 (20. März 2014)

Und wieder was gelernt, das wusste ich nicht und habe es auch nicht gegoogelt.

Dann ist dein Argument allerdings sehr logisch und nachvollziehbar


----------



## stanleydobson (20. März 2014)

sagt mal QR5x100 ist nicht gleich QR15 oder?

gugge beim laufrad immer noch doof bei den achsenständen die man bei den flow ex auswählen kann

steckachse 15x100 vorne
steckachse 12x142 hinten
oder?
kann ich also keine schnellspanner wählen bei den hope naben?

und wie verhält sich das mit der lautstärke des freilaufs? der soll sehr laut sein bei der hope? gibt nicht zufällig im netz ne seite wo man sich die sounds anhören kann ?  edit sagt yoitube bietet soundvideos aber irgendwie klingen die alle anders :/


----------



## grobi59 (21. März 2014)

QR15 ist 15mm Durchmesser mal 100mm Länge, Standard bei allen Gabeln des Nerve, bei Rock Shox heißt das Maxle Lite.
Du brauchst also vorne QR15 (15x100) und hinten X12 (12x142).

Der Freilauf der Hope Naben sind in der Tat sehr laut, man kann sie aber mit etwas Fett etwas leiser machen.


----------



## stanleydobson (21. März 2014)

na gut dann hatte ich ja recht, lasse mich nur gerne bestätigen...qr 15 gibts ja leider nicht bei hope !? da scheints dann nur steckachse zu geben

naja bei youtube waren die hopevideos nicht sooo laut :/


----------



## grobi59 (21. März 2014)

15mm Steckachse ist QR 15

Die Hope Pro 2 Evo Naben gibts es in ALLEN Achsstandards.


----------



## stanleydobson (21. März 2014)

ja aber ich hätte ja lieber schnellspanner  damals am hardtail hatte ich zwei, aktuell nur vorne


----------



## grobi59 (21. März 2014)

Ich verstehe dein Problem nicht!

Ob Schnellspanner oder nicht liegt nicht an den Naben, sondern an deiner Gabel und deinem Rahmen, die geben nämlich vor, welche Naben verwendet werden MÜSSEN!!
Vorne hast du nen Schnellspanner, hinten kannst du einen für x12 Standard zusätzlich kaufen, was aber alles nichts an den Nabenmaßen ändert.


----------



## stanleydobson (22. März 2014)

es geht mir ja auch nicht um die nabenmaße 

nur wenn ich zum beispiel bei actionsports auf der flowex seite bin mit den hope naben da kann man dann bei achsenstand anklicken was man haben will und da gibts halt Qr 5x100 als schnellspanner !? und die 15x100 nur als steckachse !? Oder nehm ich dann da die 15x100 steckachse und kann den schnellspanner der rock shox normal benutzen? 
Darum gehts mir, da sind ja nicht nur die achsenmaße angegeben zur auswahl, sondern noch schnellspanner & co


----------



## grobi59 (22. März 2014)

Ja, du nimmst 15x100 Steckachse und der Rock Shox Schnellspanner passt. (15 thru axle)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## stanleydobson (22. März 2014)

ok super, danke für die geduld


----------



## mrneisemc (24. März 2014)

Das verwirrt wohl die meisten die sich das erste mal einen LRS bestellen. 

Habe mir auch gerade einen Satz LRS bestellt (TrackMack, Sapim Race, FW4Waypro) weil ich meine Crossride am WE bei einem Standard Fahrmanöver leider zerlegt habe. Bike AL+ und es ist jetzt 13 Monate alt (wie die Crossride auch).


----------



## stanleydobson (24. März 2014)

Hab auch einen LRS in auftrag gegeben bei speerlaufräder und wurde noch entsprechend beraten, melde mich dazu nochmal in paar wochen wenn alles geliefert und verbaut wurde.

Bin am überlegen ob ich dann ne neue kassette verbauen soll !? Was hat man denn für vorteile wenn man zbsp ne XT verbaut, statt der SLX die verbaut sein müsste?
Andererseits hab ich dann schon gut über 1000 euro die letzten 2 monate reingesteckt :/


----------



## mrneisemc (24. März 2014)

Die XT ist leichter.

Ich hoffe sehr das ich meine neuen LRS bis zum Freitag habe, dann schnell Abkleben Ventil und Milch rein. Und ab aufs Rad.


----------



## Dice8 (24. März 2014)

SLX und XT sind auch ALU-Freilauf freundlicher.


----------



## grobi59 (24. März 2014)

@stanleydobson 
Was ist es denn geworden?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## stanleydobson (25. März 2014)

grobi59 schrieb:


> @stanleydobson
> Was ist es denn geworden?



ryde trace enduro 
hope 2 pro evo blau
sapim laser vr, sapim d-light hr
sapim alu nippel blau


----------



## mrneisemc (25. März 2014)

Schicke Kombination, ich habe farblich das gleiche Setup geordert. Allerdings mit den Fun Works Produkten. Am Freitag bekomme ich sie. Willst du dann auch Tubeless fahren?


----------



## stanleydobson (25. März 2014)

neee tubeless ist nicht so mein ding. 
bin da eher klassisch, habs noch nie ausprobiert aber hab auch kein vertrauen in die methode


----------



## Trailfritz (25. März 2014)

sagt mal weiß einer ob die Tunes am Dämpfer in der Performance Serie 2014 anders als 2013 ist?

Und wieviel sag fahrt ihr??


----------



## Trailfritz (25. März 2014)

finde die talas bei 20% recht straff...


----------



## Tomscott (28. März 2014)

Hallo zusammen, 

ma ne Frage:

Hat jemand von Euch schon mal bei Canyon nachgefragt ob man auch 160er Gameln am Nerve AL+ fahren darf/kann?


----------



## Tomscott (28. März 2014)

Tomscott schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> 
> ma ne Frage:
> 
> Hat jemand von Euch schon mal bei Canyon nachgefragt ob man auch 160er Gameln am Nerve AL+ fahren darf/kann?



...Gabeln sollte das natürlich heißen!;-)


----------



## Braunbaer (28. März 2014)

Tomscott schrieb:


> Hat jemand von Euch schon mal bei Canyon nachgefragt ob man auch 160er Gameln am Nerve AL+ fahren darf/kann?



Verbieten kann Dir das natürlich niemand, aber soweit ich weiß ist das von CANYON so nicht zugelassen, d.h. bei einem Gewährleistungs- oder Garantiefall mit Kausalität (z.B. Steuerrohr-Riss) dürfen sie sich dann verweigern.


----------



## mrneisemc (28. März 2014)

Bin jetzt die erste kleine runde mit den neuen Laufrädern gefahren. Tubeless machte zunächst ein paar kleine Schwierigkeiten, hält aber jetzt den Druck. Die Milch machts! Breitere Felgen sind ein absoluter Gewinn für das al+ morgen gibt es eine größere Tour, mal sehen ob ich danach immer noch so begeistert bin.


----------



## MPille (30. März 2014)

Ich möchte den Float Dämpfer meines 7.0 bei Toxoholics anpassen lassen. Wie bei vielen anderen ist er auch mir zu lasch. Ich wiege mit Rucksack um die 90 kg. 
Hat jemand Erfahrungen zu den Möglichkeiten ohne einen anderen Dämpfer einzubauen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## stanleydobson (30. März 2014)

ja schau mal so ab seite 30 hier im thread ungefähr


----------



## OldShatterhand81 (30. März 2014)

Ja ich.
Toxoholics kontaktiern, Gewicht, Dämpfer, Baujahr, etc. Angeben und beschreiben wie das Ansprechverhalten in den jeweiligen Modi sein soll.
Ich bin total begeistert, es wurde exakt und mMn. perfekt umgesetzt.
Ist imho und laut Canyon deutlich sinnvoller als einen RS Dämpfer zu verbauen, weil Toxoholics von Canyon alle Daten hat was Dämpfung und Anlenkung angeht.


----------



## stanleydobson (30. März 2014)

Also ich möchte jetzt einfach mal neutral in den raum werfen, dass canyon das sagen "muss" ist ja immerhin der servicepartner von fox, deren federelemente in fast allen canyonbikes verbaut sind
Könnte ich verstehen dass man da sagt, besser bei fox bleiben und nix rock shox


----------



## MPille (30. März 2014)

Danke Dir Zim81  dann werde ich das demnächst tun 

PS:Was hast dafür bezahlt?


----------



## OldShatterhand81 (30. März 2014)

@stanleydobson: Grundsäzlich richtig, allerdings war das kein offizielles Statement, der Mitarbeiter war echt ein sehr netter Mensch, wenn schon jemand von sich aus sagt, das er grundsätzlich RS besser findet und die Technik schon seit Jahren RS Dämpfer haben will, zweifel ich persönlich wenig an der Einschätzung.

Ich hatte ihn gefragt was er als sinnvoller erachtet, einen RS Dämüfer zu kaufen und den einzubauen oder meinen Fox tuntn zu lassen.
Konnte ihm ja letztlich egal sein.

Den RS Dämpfer hätte ich aber ebenfalls einschicken müssen, da man soweit ihm und mir nach meiner Recherche bekannt, auch diese Dämpfer OEM "nur" in M/M Abstimmung bekommt, somit hätte ich diesen neuen RS Dämpfer ebenfalls einschicken müssen.

Da kommt aber dann das zum Tragen was der Techniker von Canyon mir sagte wegen der Unterlagen die Fox im Gegensatz zu RS vorliegen hat.

Der Mann hat sowieso mein Vertrauen, denn auf die Frage hin angesprochen, was er von der 26" Ablösung durch 27" halten würde, kam eine Antwort mit der ich persönlich in einem Kundengespräch nicht gerechnet hätte...im Sinne pro 26" und "innovate or die" als Grund, keine technischen Vorteile!!!


----------



## OldShatterhand81 (30. März 2014)

@MPille: Um die 100€, habe mir aber auch die restlichen Volumen-Spacer mitgeben lassen, sonst wären es glaube ich um die 50€ gewesen.
Mein Dämpfer war allerdings neu und unbenutz, je nach Alter machen die aber automatisch den Service mit und das wird dann teurer.

http://www.toxoholics.de/info/Service.html

3-97231 SERVICE Kunden-Valving Zuschlag alle Dämpfer Stk 51,00€

http://www.toxoholics.de/FOX-RACING...-CTD-9mm-Shaft--Air-Spring-Volume-Tuning.html


----------



## stanleydobson (2. April 2014)

Heute bin ich endlich meine fox gabel losgeworden, gab leider nur noch 250 euro, aber naja.....is halt so 
Dazu kamen neue ergon ge1 griffe, der neue LRS  brauch noch bissld, denke über einen lenker mit 30/40mm rise nach statt den 15mm


----------



## OldShatterhand81 (2. April 2014)

Also über die 2014er kann ich mich 0 beschweren, auch nicht über den Dämpfer.


----------



## Tomscott (2. April 2014)

stanleydobson schrieb:


> Heute bin ich endlich meine fox gabel losgeworden, gab leider nur noch 250 euro, aber naja.....is halt so
> Dazu kamen neue ergon ge1 griffe, der neue LRS  brauch noch bissld, denke über einen lenker mit 30/40mm rise nach statt den 15mmAnhang anzeigen 283202Anhang anzeigen 283203



Hi, 
das sieht ordentlich aus!
Was ist das jetzt für ne Gabel? Die Standrohre sehen schon stabilere aus, oder? 


Gesendet von meinem iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## stanleydobson (2. April 2014)

Ist die rock shox reverlation

@zim, die 2014er ist ja auch überarbeitet/verbessert


----------



## OldShatterhand81 (2. April 2014)

weis ich


----------



## marc9999 (3. April 2014)

Was sind denn für Bremsbeläge beim nerve al+ 7.0 2013 standardmäßig verbaut?

sintermetall

organisch

organisch alu (mit Aluträgerplatte) ?

Die gibts bei bike components. Welche sind die richtigen?

MFG marc


----------



## Dice8 (3. April 2014)

Ab Werk sind organische drauf. 
Bekommst du bei bike Components.


----------



## marc9999 (3. April 2014)

Hat Canyon, jetzt wo das al+ ausverkauft ist, nichts mehr für grosse Leute? Spectral geht ja nur bis L. Und 29 will ich definitiv nicht. Bin mit meinem al+ 2013 zwar total  zufrieden aber für Neukunden is das ja echt mau. Außerdem will ich irgendwann mal was neues.


----------



## Dice8 (3. April 2014)

Es gibt auch andere Hersteller als Canyon. Propain baut z.B. das Tyee und Two Face (weiterhin) in XL.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## impressive (4. April 2014)

Guten Morgen,

habe gestern meinen Hinterreifen (vorher Maxxis 2.35) durch einen Hans Dampf ersetzt.
Allerdings streift der Reifen am Rahmen an.
Ist der Hans Dampf zu groß für das Nerve?
Laut Canyon sollten 2.4 funktionieren.
Hat jemand eine ähnliche Erfahrung gemacht ?


----------



## OldShatterhand81 (4. April 2014)

Die Frage hast du dir doch gerade selbst beantwortet...wenn er streift ist er zu groß.

2.4 ist ja nicht gleich 2.4


----------



## impressive (4. April 2014)

das Laufrad sitzt nicht (mehr?) mittig im Rahmen, 
hab die Sorge dass da was größeres nicht in Ordnung ist


----------



## OldShatterhand81 (4. April 2014)

Na wenn das LR nicht mehr mittig sitz, stimmt das was größeres nicht.


----------



## marc9999 (6. April 2014)

Macht es einen unterschied ob ich Conti Schläuche mit 42 mm Ventil oder 60mm Ventil nehme? Was is standard beim 2013?

MFG Marc


----------



## OldShatterhand81 (7. April 2014)

Nein, warum sollte es?


----------



## AngeloT (10. April 2014)

wieder mal eine Frage zum nicht-enden-wollenden Dämpferthema am AL+

Ich habe das 2013er AL+ 9.0 mit dem Fox CTD BV Performance-Dämpfer. 

Es geht mir allerdings bei meiner Frage jetzt gar nicht primär ums Ansprechverhalten und die Federwegsausnutzung - sondern um die Funktion den CTD-Systems.

Bei mir ist es so, dass ich kaum einen Unterschied zwischen C(limb) und T(rail) feststellen kann: der Hinterbau wippt auch in C-Stellung noch ganz ordentlich, von einer deutlichen Blockierung kann keine Rede sein. Ich mache mir Sorgen, ob eventuell ein Defekt vorliegt - die Kollegen bei Toxoholic konnten mir bisher auf Anfrage nicht viel weiterhelfen und haben zunächst gesagt, dass das sicherlich vom Hersteller so gewünscht ist, weil da jeder sein eigenes Setup-Süppchen kocht. 

Wie ist das denn bei Euch? Habt Ihr mit diesem Dämpfer eine deutlich spürbare Blockierung in C-Stellung? 

Vielen Dank und viele Grüße
Steffen


----------



## holgiduke (10. April 2014)

Hallo Steffen,

ich habe das AL+ 8.0 SE, Wenn ich da den Dämpfer auf C stelle, wippt da eigentlich nichts mehr. Im Normalfall stelle ich den Dämpfer auf T, selbst da ist (zumindest im Sitzen) kaum Wippen feststellbar. Im Wiegetritt sieht das natürlich wieder etwas anders aus.

Gruß
Holger


----------



## AngeloT (10. April 2014)

Hallo Holger, 

vielen Dank für Deine Antwort. Vielleicht ist im SE-Modell schon eine andere Dämpferabstimmung drin? 
Was steht denn auf Deinem Dämpfer an Angaben drauf? 

Bei mir ist es folgendes Werks-Setup:
Fox Float Boostvalve CTD Performance
Rebound Tune XL
Boostvalve Tune 175
Velocity Tune F

--> bei Toxoholics haben Sie mir jetzt empfohlen eine (kostenpflichtige) Anpassung machen zu lassen mit folgenden Werten:  
Rebound Tune M
BV Tune 225
Velocity Tune F

Dazu für die Endprogression noch nen Volumenspacer rein.

Leider kenne ich mich nicht so aus bei den verschiedenen Werten und bin auch über die 56 Seiten dieses Threads nicht unbedingt schlauer geworden. Wären das sinnvolle Einstellungen für mein fahrfertiges Gewicht von 95kg auf dem AL+ in Größe L?

Vielen Dank für Eure Hilfe!
Viele Grüße
Steffen


----------



## Trailfritz (10. April 2014)

sieht bei mir auch so aus wie bei Holger... habe das 8.0 von 2013 auch mit Performance CTD, alles gut

aber

@Holger, Schau doch bitte mal auf deinen Dämpfer... mich interessieren die Tunes

also BV, Velocity, rebound... halt alles was da steht)) danke


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Trailfritz (10. April 2014)

oh seh gerade die Frage auch von steffen... danke


----------



## MPille (10. April 2014)

Ich habe gestern meinen Dämpfer von Toxoholics zurück bekommen. 
Boostvalve 250 Rebount M und Velocity F habe ich machen lassen. Nun ist ein deutlicher Unterschied zwischen allen drei Modi spürbar. Top! 

Gesendet von meinem Note 3


----------



## AngeloT (10. April 2014)

Hallo MPille 

danke für die Info und schön dass die Anpassung so gut gelaufen ist. Kannst Du uns noch ein paar mehr Details sagen? Wie schwer bist Du denn fahrfertig ungefähr, und wie lange hat bei Dir die Anpassung gedauert?

Kannst Du das Ansprechverhalten des Dämpfers beschreiben? 
Vorher ist der Dämpfer ja oft als eher zu weich und zu schnell "durch den Federweg rauschend" beschrieben worden, dafür aber sehr fein ("zu fein/früh) ansprechend. 

Wie ist das jetzt? Kannst Du den Federweg immer noch gut nutzen? 

Viele Grüße
Steffen


----------



## MPille (10. April 2014)

Also ich bin mit Gepäck um die 90 kg, vielleicht etwas mehr....schwer.Die Anpassung hat genau 5 Tage gedauert.Am 04.04. hatte ich verschickt und am 09.04. klingelte UPS bei mir  Top
Ich kann noch nicht viel sagen,da ich ihn gestern nur eingebaut hatte und bei mir im Hof etwas getestet.Was mir sofort auffiel,die drei Stufen des CTD sind nun deutlich von einander zu unterscheiden.Vorher war er selbst auf Climp viel zu schlaff.Jetzt ist er deutlich straffer!
Mehr kann ich erst nach einer längeren Fahrt sagen.
Gelohnt hast es sich auf jedenfall jetzt schon.Vielleicht hole ich mir mal noch das Spacer Set,aber mal schauen.Bis jetzt hat der Federweg noch immer gut gereicht.


----------



## holgiduke (10. April 2014)

Ich habe bei mr auf dem Dämpfer nur folgende Angabe gefunden: Customer Tune CNNF

Könnt ihr damit etwas anfangen? Sonst müßte ich wissen, wo die anderen Angaben zu finden sind, dann sehe ich gerne noch mal nach.


----------



## stanleydobson (10. April 2014)

na am dämpfer sind so farbige vierecke mit einem buchstaben drin


----------



## MPille (10. April 2014)

Steht alles genau auf dem Dämpfer, wie weiter oben schon beschrieben. Das muss bei jedem gleich sein. 

Gesendet von meinem Note 3


----------



## holgiduke (10. April 2014)

Sorry, ich habe gerade noch mal nachgesehen, aber da sind keine farbigen Vierecke. Da steht nur auf einem Aufkleber: Custom Tune ID CNNF


----------



## stanleydobson (10. April 2014)

kann mir jemand sagen welche schrauben für die avidbefestigung herhalten? m5?m6? bzw gabs doch mal bei canyon eine seite auf der alle schrauben des bikes aufgelistet sind !?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## OldShatterhand81 (10. April 2014)

MPille schrieb:


> Ich habe gestern meinen Dämpfer von Toxoholics zurück bekommen.
> Boostvalve 250 Rebount M und Velocity F habe ich machen lassen. Nun ist ein deutlicher Unterschied zwischen allen drei Modi spürbar. Top!


Sag ich doch...lohnt sich...


----------



## stanleydobson (10. April 2014)

achso...das al+ war ja mit 13,2 kg gelistet ohne pedale...gestern der schock...hab mich mit dem bike mal auf die waage gestellt und hatte dann 15(!)kg mehr....wtf?? wo kommen 1,8 kilo her?


----------



## marc9999 (10. April 2014)

Welche Größe? Vll misst Canyon ja M und da hast zB XL?


----------



## MPille (10. April 2014)

Meines wiegt in L 13.6 kg mit Pedale. Also ganz normal und alles im Grünen. 

Gesendet von meinem Note 3


----------



## stanleydobson (10. April 2014)

nein ich hab M
hab zwar paar teile getauscht (gabel,dämpfer,vorbau,griffe) aber das dürfte doch keine 1,8 kilo ausmachen...


----------



## marc9999 (10. April 2014)

Gerade auf der Waage gestanden? Mehrmals wiederholt? Waage gleichmäßig belastet? Digital oder analoge waage (Blickwinkel anders durch Fahrrad halten).

Ich würde es mal mit einer kofferwaage wiederholen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## holgiduke (11. April 2014)

stanleydobson schrieb:


> achso...das al+ war ja mit 13,2 kg gelistet ohne pedale...gestern der schock...hab mich mit dem bike mal auf die waage gestellt und hatte dann 15(!)kg mehr....wtf?? wo kommen 1,8 kilo her?


 
Vielleicht hast du zugenommen? Am besten mal das Bike allein wiegen.

Meins wiegt in L mit Pedale 13,5 kg, Herstellerangabe 13,1 kg ohne Pedale, passt also auch.


----------



## OldShatterhand81 (11. April 2014)

@stanleydobso:
Schau dir doch mal die Gewichtsunterschiede zwischen den einzelnen Komponenten an die du ausgetauscht hast...und Canyon gibt soweit mir bekannt immer das Gewicht in Größe M an.
Außerdem musst du auch noch die Pedale dazu rechnen und schwups kommt es hin.


----------



## MPille (11. April 2014)

Sehe ich auch so. 

Gesendet von meinem Note 3


----------



## stanleydobson (11. April 2014)

marc9999 schrieb:


> Gerade auf der Waage gestanden? Mehrmals wiederholt? Waage gleichmäßig belastet? Digital oder analoge waage (Blickwinkel anders durch Fahrrad halten).
> 
> Ich würde es mal mit einer kofferwaage wiederholen.


digitalpersonenwaage
hab mich erst ohne bike gewogen und dann das bike mit beiden händen hochgehoben

teile getauscht
spank spike pedale
ergon ga1 gg ergon ge1 evo

fox gabel gg rock shox revelation rct3 SA
fox dämpfer gg rock shox monarch rl
race face vorbau gg 45mm race face respond


----------



## filiale (11. April 2014)

Haste die getauschten Teile auch mal einzeln gewogen und in einer Excel Liste festgehalten ? Deine Waage scheint Dich fetter zu machen als Du bist, brauchst also keine Diät machen


----------



## stanleydobson (11. April 2014)

neee einzeln gewogen hab ich nix, hab mich immer auf die herstellerangaben verlassen und demnach müsste ich zumindest mal gleich geblieben sein, wenn nicht sogar paar gramm leichter..... mein neuer LRS den ich nä woche verbau müsste auch nochmal gut 200g leichter sein....deswegen wundern mich die 15kg doch sehr...hab mir jetzt mal ne kofferwaage bestellt


----------



## stanleydobson (11. April 2014)

so gerade nochmal gewogen, jetzt sinds plötzlich nur noch 14kg...und durchaus im reallistischem bereich...mal gespannt was die kofferwaage anzeigt


----------



## OldShatterhand81 (11. April 2014)

eine normale Waage kannst du vergessen, am besten sind die zum anhängen.


----------



## Co1n (11. April 2014)

MPille schrieb:


> Ich habe gestern meinen Dämpfer von Toxoholics zurück bekommen.
> Boostvalve 250 Rebount M und Velocity F habe ich machen lassen. Nun ist ein deutlicher Unterschied zwischen allen drei Modi spürbar. Top!
> 
> Gesendet von meinem Note 3



ich hab jetzt nicht den ganzen Thread gelesen sondern nur mal eben diese Seite überflogen. Und wenn ich diesen Beitrag so lese dann mach ich mir doch so einige Gedanken. Muss man mittlerweile seine Federelemente ernsthaft einschicken und Geld dafür bezahlen, dass die dann richtig eingestellt sind? das kann doch irgendwie nicht wahr sein..........


----------



## OldShatterhand81 (11. April 2014)

Das ist vollkommen normal und nur logisch, wenn man das Optimum will in den jeweiligen Modi, du kannst sowas nicht für alle abstimmen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MPille (11. April 2014)

Es natürlich schon ein Unterschied ob jemand 65 kg oder über 90 kg wiegt.Außerdem hat auch jeder andere Ansprüche.Am Anfang viel mir das gar nicht so auf,daß der Dämpfer eigentlich zu schlaff ist.
Ich dachte das muß so sein,weil ich auch noch nicht so viel Ahnung von der Materie hatte.Nun weiß ich es besser und sehe darin auch kein Problem.
Hatte mich jetzt 59 € gekostet.


----------



## OldShatterhand81 (11. April 2014)

oder 110kg mit Klamotten...


----------



## Co1n (11. April 2014)

59€.................abartig


----------



## OldShatterhand81 (11. April 2014)

Was ist daran abartig?
Sag doch mal deinen Stundenlohn?


----------



## holgiduke (11. April 2014)

Na ja, ein wenig komisch ist es schon. Da kauft man sich ein neues Bike für 2 T€ und stellt dann fest, dass der Dämpfer extra noch mal zum Service eingeschickt werden muß, bevor man das Rad überhaupt vernünftig nutzen kann?

Verstehen könnte ich das noch, wenn jemand von seinem Gewicht her absolut außerhalb der Norm liegt, aber bei MPille mit 90kg fahrfertig? Darauf sollte sich ein Fahrwerk schon ohne große Anpassungen einstellen lassen. So etwas kenne ich aus dem MX/Enduro-Bereich nicht, da ist der Anpassungsbereich wesentlich größer.

Da kann ich ja nur froh sein, dass mein neues AL+ mit meinen knapp über 80kg vernünftig funktioniert.


----------



## MPille (11. April 2014)

Funktioniert hat meins vorher auch,ist auch nie durchgeschlagen oder so.Aber es geht eben besser!


----------



## holgiduke (11. April 2014)

Wenn dein Dämpfer vorher auf Climb viel zu schlaff war (wie du selbst geschrieben hast), ist das für mich kein funktionierendes Fahrwerk. Auf C sollte der Dämpfer schon fast komplett gesperrt sein, da darf auch mit 90kg nichts großartig wippen! Oder sehe ich das falsch? Ist zwar mein erstes Fully, aber einstellbare Fahrwerke hatte ich an meinen anderen Zweirädern vorher auch schon, teilweise mit noch mehr Einstellmöglichkeiten. Deshalb bin ich immer davon ausgegangen, dass ein MTB-Fahrwerk für den normalen Fahrer ohne großartige Anpassungen abzustimmen ist.


----------



## Co1n (11. April 2014)

diese Politik ist abartig!
wie holgiduke schon sagt kann es doch nicht sein, dass man sich ein neues Bike kauft und dann erstmal das Federbein demontiert um es einzuschicken.
Dabei finde ich schon allein den Umstand des Wegschickens (und in der Zeit muss man dann ja wohl aufs bike verzichten) völlig daneben. Und dann noch Geld dafür verlangen??? 

Ganz ehrlich, das sind Mittel und Wege um den Leuten das Geld aus den Taschen zu ziehen. Wenn die Dämpfer auch ohne das Tuning funktionieren und die Leute meinen sie müssen doch noch etwas ändern und sind bereit das alles in Kauf zu nehmen.... ok. 
Aber wenn der User mit Normstatur nicht klar kommt und sich Toxo dann die Hände reibt.......

Ich weiß schon warum ich kein Fox fahre


----------



## haga67 (11. April 2014)

holgiduke schrieb:


> Da kann ich ja nur froh sein, dass mein neues AL+ mit meinen knapp über 80kg vernünftig funktioniert.





Co1n schrieb:


> diese Politik ist abartig!
> 
> Ich weiß schon warum ich kein Fox fahre



Das ist ja witzig - ihr seid gar nicht betroffen und regt Euch auf 
Und die Betroffenen freuen sich, dass es so eine günstige und schnelle Lösung gibt 

Ich hatte auch schon viele (motorisierte) Zweiräder in den letzten 20 Jahren und das aktuelle ist das Erste, bei dem das Fahrwerk ohne Modifikationen für mich passt. Ich fands immer ganz geil, das mein Fahrwerk besser funktionierte als die von der Stange. Und ich hätte mir ein Loch gefreut, wenn der Umbau für 59€ erledigt wäre.

Und dass der Durchschnitt der Mountainbiker 90kg wiegt, glaub ich mal auch nicht.
Es wäre natürlich toll, wenn ein XL-Bike anders abgestimmt wäre, als ein S. 
Aber heh, Serienfertigung ist immer ein Kompromiss - und wir reden über 59,- Euro und 5 Tage ohne Bike um ein Sahnefahrwerk zu bekommen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Co1n (11. April 2014)

ich lese "betroffen" und "Lösung"

echte Spitzenprodukte müssen das sein


----------



## holgiduke (11. April 2014)

haga67 schrieb:


> Und die Betroffenen freuen sich, dass es so eine günstige und schnelle Lösung gibt



Eine günstige und schnelle Lösung wäre es, den Dämpfer vor Auslieferung an den Kunden auf das Fahrergewicht anzupassen. Das dies bei einem großen Versender wie Canyon nicht ohne weiteres möglich ist, sehe ich auch noch ein. Aber man könnte die Abstimmung zumindest ansatzweise anhand der Rahmengröße vornehmen und bei den verschiedenen Rahmengrößen entsprechende Abstimmungen verbauen. Wem das dann immer noch nicht reicht, kann ja gerne den Service von Toxo in Anspruch nehmen, aber eine vernünftige Grundabstimmung sollte sich so zumindest finden lassen. 

Was bringt es mir, wenn ich mir ein Rad in S oder XL bestelle und zu 99% schon weiß, dass ich den Dämpfer aus meinem gerade gelieferten Bike gleich wieder ausbauen und zum Service einschicken kann? Vor allem würde mich mal interessieren, auf welches Gewicht die Federelemente standardmäßig ausgelegt sind? Und sind das hier nur Einzelfälle aufgrund von Serienstreuung oder merken die anderen Kunden das einfach nicht?


----------



## OldShatterhand81 (12. April 2014)

@Co1n: Du scheinst ja mal richtig Ahnung zu haben...erst moserst du rum, das 59€ zu teuer sind.
Wie gesagt, nenn doch bitte mal deinen Stundenlohn und Job.

Dann scheinst du offensichtlich nicht mal zu wissen, was genau dabei eingestellt wird.
Zu guter letzt soll das dann ein Fox Problem sein.

Sehr interessant, RS hat doch das gleich Problem, aber das wusstest du sicher...

Die einzige Möglichkeit das sowas wie das einstellen nicht nötig ist wäre, wenn die Kammer ebenfalls von außen zugängig wäre.
Aber selbst wenn das der Fall wäre, müsstest du noch die Möglichkeit haben diese selbst mit Stickstoff zu befüllen, was man aber wirklich machen könnte, wäre ggf die Volumenspacer ab Werk mit ausliefern, was allerdings den Grundpreis wieder nach oben treiben würde, da würde dann auch wieder gemosert.

@holgiduke: Wie soll das denn einfach sein? Ich glaube du verkennst ein wenig die Verkauszahlen von Canyon und was das für einen logistischen Aufwand und Verwaltungsaufwand nach sich ziehen würde, davon ab müsste ja jede Kunde einzeln angeben welche Modi er wie stark ausgelegt haben will und wie stark die Endprogression ist.

Beschäftigt euch doch bitte erst mal damit was beim Kundenvalving genau gemacht wird, bevor ihr hier vollig Planlos solche Posts vom Stapel lasst.

Das ist nämlich kein Canyon Problem und auch keins von Fox, sondern betrifft jeden Radhersteller und jedem Dämpferhersteller.


----------



## holgiduke (13. April 2014)

Na hoffentlich hat der Käufer dann auch dein Gewicht und die gleichen Ansprüche an die Abstimmung, sonst kann er den Dämpfer ja gleich wieder zu Toxo einschicken. Hat sich dann ja wirklich gelohnt für dich.


----------



## stanleydobson (13. April 2014)

Ich würd meins für ein strive verkaufen 

bin grad total am kotzen, wollte meinen neuen ryde lrs dranbauen und dann bekomm ich die scheiss mountain kings nicht über die ryde trace felge....5 stunden hab ich versucht....zum kotzen....jetzt wieder die crossride draufgemacht in 5 minuten...


----------



## holgiduke (13. April 2014)

Bereits gefahrene Reifen lassen sich naturgemäß auch einfacher montieren als neue. Spüli benutzt?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## stanleydobson (13. April 2014)

natürlich sind meine reifen befahren  spüli benutzt, mit fön warm gemacht, zu weit sogar gehalten und gedrückt, nix


----------



## haga67 (13. April 2014)

Hast Du den Reifen ringsherum ins Felgenbett - also in die Mitte von der Felge wo sie etwas tiefer ist - gedrückt, damit Du an der letzten Stelle, wo er nicht über den Rand will, mehr Luft hast ? 
Die Lösung liegt sozusagen gegenüber von der Stelle, wo er nicht rüber will.


----------



## Dice8 (13. April 2014)

stanleydobson schrieb:


> Ich würd meins für ein strive verkaufen
> [...]



Würde ich auch machen! 



haga67 schrieb:


> Hast Du den Reifen ringsherum ins Felgenbett - also in die Mitte von der Felge wo sie etwas tiefer ist - gedrückt, damit Du an der letzten Stelle, wo er nicht über den Rand will, mehr Luft hast ?
> [...]



Das ist mit Sicherheit die Lösung. Heute in Malmedy war das auch das Problem bei einem anderen Biker der den Reifen nach dem Schlauchwechsel (Durchschlag --> Snakebite) nicht mehr drauf bekommen hat.


----------



## stanleydobson (13. April 2014)

haga67 schrieb:


> Hast Du den Reifen ringsherum ins Felgenbett - also in die Mitte von der Felge wo sie etwas tiefer ist - gedrückt, damit Du an der letzten Stelle, wo er nicht über den Rand will, mehr Luft hast ?
> Die Lösung liegt sozusagen gegenüber von der Stelle, wo er nicht rüber will.



müsste ich nochmal testen mit beruhigten nerven
fakt ist dass der reifen meist mittig lag, ich aber auch oft versucht habe ihn nach aussen zu drücken irgendwann weil ich dachte das da evtl der fehler liegt
ob er jetzt überall genau mittig lag kann ich nicht sagen....
aufjedenfall fiel es mir beinmanchen versuchen schon schwer überhaupt die erste seite des reifens aufzuziehen


----------



## holgiduke (14. April 2014)

Reifenflanke mit Spüli einreiben und an einer Seite eine Flanke in die Felgenmitte setzen. Dann mit den Montierhebeln (mind. 2, optimal 3 St., da wird immer der mittlere weitergesetzt, die anderen halten) die Reifenflanke über den Felgenrand hebeln, zum Ende hin die Hebel nur noch in kleinen Schritten weitersetzen, geht einfacher.

Sollte eigentlich problemlos klappen, sonst vielleicht einfach mal vom Kumpel oder Händler zeigen lassen und unter Anleitung montieren.


----------



## Dice8 (14. April 2014)

Das mit dem Spüli ist sicherlich ein guter Ansatz aber was ist wenn du mal einen Platten auf einer Tour hast? 
Ich habe nie Spüli im Rucksack


----------



## stanleydobson (14. April 2014)

ja das mein ich aber auch, all die supertricks bringen mir auf dem trail nix wenn ich nen platten habe. Wenn man nicht total vertrottelt ist sollte sich ein reifen schon schnell wechseln lassen und nicht stunden rumfummeln.
Meine reifenheber drohten gestern auch schon zu zerbrechen....ich versuchs gleich nochmal, aber heute bau ich erstmal nur das vorderrad aus :/


----------



## holgiduke (14. April 2014)

Dice8 schrieb:


> Das mit dem Spüli ist sicherlich ein guter Ansatz aber was ist wenn du mal einen Platten auf einer Tour hast?
> Ich habe nie Spüli im Rucksack


 
Und ich hatte noch nie Probleme, einen Fahrradreifen ohne Spüli zu montieren. Habe ich ehrlich gesagt bei einem Fahrradreifen auch noch nie verwendet, nehme ich nur bei der Montage von Motorrad- oder Treckerreifen (allerdings kommen dann auch die 75cm-Montiereisen zum Einsatz ).

Ist eigentlich alles nur eine Frage der richtigen Technik: wenn du weißt, wo du ansetzen mußt, kriegst du eigentlich so ziemlich jeden Reifen montiert. Ich habe mir das vor ca. 20 Jahren zu Beginn meiner Enduro-Zeit mal in Ruhe von meinem Händler zeigen lassen und dann selbst unter Anleitung montiert, seitdem keine Probleme mehr.


----------



## stanleydobson (14. April 2014)

du hast aber mitbekommen dass ich von den trace enduro spreche !?

naja jedenfalls wie erwartet, das mit der felgenmitte eben hat auch nicht geklappt, endsituation ist die selbe, aber heute verschwende ich nicht den halben tag damit.
warte jetzt bis meine zwei testreifen ankommen und wenn da auch nix geht soll der laufradbauer mir zeigen wies angeblich so einfach geht,dafür fahr ich auch nach frankfurt


----------



## holgiduke (14. April 2014)

Ja, habe ich, na und? Ich bleibe immer noch bei meiner Aussage: ist alles eine Frage der richtigen Technik. Und nicht vergessen, wir reden hier über Fahrradreifen!!!

Deshalb wiederhole ich auch gern noch einmal meinen gutgemeinten Rat: Händler oder Kumpel fragen und unter Anleitung selbst montieren.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## S.T.Potter (14. April 2014)

Die Mountain Kings sind auch echt stramm und schwer aufzuziehen. Hatte da auch meine Probleme sie auf meine Amride 25 zu kriegen.


----------



## stanleydobson (15. April 2014)

auf den crossride hab ich die in unter 2 minuten......
oder gehen reifen auf breitere felgen schwerer?


----------



## OldShatterhand81 (15. April 2014)

@stanleydobson: Das meine ich wirklich nicht böse und es könnte mir auch im Prinzip egal sein, aber du schreibst seit mehreren Woche hier im Thread eigenentlich nur Offtopic, sowohl die Laufradwahl als auch die Reifensachen habe im Grunde genommen nichts mit dem Nerve AL+ zu tun.


----------



## stanleydobson (15. April 2014)

na und? denkst du in anderen threads wird nur ontopic geschrieben? was soll man sonst schreiben zu nem bike das nicht mehr käuflich zu erwerben ist?
Da tauscht man sich halt mit anderen besitzern aus was man ändern kann/ was die geändert haben usw usw


----------



## OldShatterhand81 (15. April 2014)

Sehe ich gänzlich anders.
Deshalb muss man nicht den Thread mit OT Beiträgen vollschreiben die nichts mit dem Thema zu tun haben, es muss doch nicht künstlich ein Thread hochgehalten werden.

Für diejenigen die wirklich mal eine Frage zum Rad haben ist das einfach nur nachher unübersichtlich.


----------



## stanleydobson (15. April 2014)

Das forengesetz ist einfach:
leute die die ne frage haben fragen und lesen sich keine 60 seiten durch

desweiteren sind deine aktuellen beiträge noch mehr offtopic als meine davor 
solche postings liefern nur stoff für konflikte, wenn irgendwas falsch läuft melden sich schon mods, aber danke das du dir gedanken machst


----------



## S.T.Potter (15. April 2014)

Hat nicht nur mit der Felgenbreite zu tun sondern auch mit der Felgenhöhe. Denke aber es ist die richtige Entscheidung sich von den Crossride zu trennen. Traue ihnen nicht wirklich. Eine Felge hab ich mir schon zerschossen. Weiß nur nicht ob es direkt bei der Landung nach nem Sprung gewesen ist oder der schmerzliche Kontakt mit dem Baum der kurz darauf folgte


----------



## Pizzaplanet (15. April 2014)

Also ich hab schon Fahrradreifen mit bloßen Händen montiert wo andere mit Reifenhebern gescheitert sind.

Ist halt einfach ne Sache der Übung. 
Da sind Trecker und manche Rasenmäher Reifen doch ne ganz andere Hausnummer.


----------



## exbonner (17. April 2014)

Hat evtl. jmd. noch die kompletten Specs für das Nerve AL+ aus 2013?

Danke schonmal.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dice8 (17. April 2014)

Die "Specs" sind Modellabhängig sofern du nicht die Geometrie meinst.


----------



## exbonner (17. April 2014)

Ja klar, sorry. AL+ 6.0 aus 2013


----------



## -mats- (18. April 2014)

exbonner schrieb:


> Ja klar, sorry. AL+ 6.0 aus 2013


http://www.canyon.com/supportcenter/manuals.html?type=mountainbike


----------



## stanleydobson (18. April 2014)

da das strive in M nun auch in der CH version weg ist, werde ich mein nerve weiter pimpen


----------



## marc9999 (18. April 2014)

Hab mein 2013er al+ 7.0 XL gewogen.mit dmr vault und flaschenhalter 14.1kg.

Was willst denn pimpen?


----------



## stanleydobson (18. April 2014)

naja es ist mir zwar fast peinlich, aber da ich im geld verbrennen so geschickt bin (-_-) werde ich meine 2014 erworbenen rock shox federelemente wieder verkaufen und den monarch plus rc3 und wohl die pike reinhauen... 

ich hatte heute morgen 14,45kg was mich wundert, da der lrs ja leichter ist jetzt, aber evtl sind die neuen reifen schwerer als die alten


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## pytek (18. April 2014)

MPille schrieb:


> Also ich bin mit Gepäck um die 90 kg, vielleicht etwas mehr....schwer.Die Anpassung hat genau 5 Tage gedauert.Am 04.04. hatte ich verschickt und am 09.04. klingelte UPS bei mir  Top
> Ich kann noch nicht viel sagen,da ich ihn gestern nur eingebaut hatte und bei mir im Hof etwas getestet.Was mir sofort auffiel,die drei Stufen des CTD sind nun deutlich von einander zu unterscheiden.Vorher war er selbst auf Climp viel zu schlaff.Jetzt ist er deutlich straffer!
> Mehr kann ich erst nach einer längeren Fahrt sagen.
> Gelohnt hast es sich auf jedenfall jetzt schon.Vielleicht hole ich mir mal noch das Spacer Set,aber mal schauen.Bis jetzt hat der Federweg noch immer gut gereicht.


Habe meinen Dämpfer bei AL+7.0 auch umbauen lassen:
BV von 175 auf 250; Rebound Tune von XL auf M und Velocity Tune von M auf F. Ich wiege 86kg + Kleidung + Rucksack. 
Jetzt habe ich noch den kleinsten Spacer drin. Sieht eigentlich ganz gut aus. Werde eventuell noch eine Größe höher gehen.


----------



## AngeloT (18. April 2014)

Hallo Pytek, 
danke, dass Du uns Deine Erfahrungen hier noch mitgeteilt hast. Ich werde meinen Dämpfer wohl auch noch hinschicken, allerdings ist mir jetzt gerade zum Beginn der Saison die Bearbeitungszeit zu lang - da hab ich im Winter leider geschlafen...
(sozusagen Radl im Keller = aus den Augen, aus dem Sinn)

Aber durch die positiven Ergebnisse mit dem Umbau die hier geschildert wurden bin ich überzeugt, dass ich zuschlage, sobald ich's zeitlich reinkriege.
Viele Grüße und frohe Ostern!
Steffen


----------



## -mats- (18. April 2014)

Moin allerseits!

Ich bin Besitzer eines 2013er Nerve AL+ 8.0 und habe mir den Thread jetzt zweimal komplett durchgelesen.

Zu Anfangs fand ich das ultra-weiche Fahrwerk auch ganz schön, aber jetzt wo ich in anspruchsvolleres Gelände vordringe finde ich es zu weich. Die "perfekte" Lösung scheint der Austausch gegen Pike und Monarch zu sein, aber so viel Geld habe ich aktuell nicht herumliegen, und würde gerne erstmal mit dem geringstmöglichen Aufwand für Besserung sorgen.

Daher frage ich euch, ob ich das hier alles richtig verstanden habe und würde mich über kurze Antwort freuen!

Ich habe alles zu dem *Dämpfer *gelesen, und wenn ich es richtig verstehe kann es was bringen die Rebound-Stufe auf M ändern zu lassen, dann den 06er oder 08er Spacer auszuprobieren und ggfs den BV Druck von 175 auf >200 zu erhöhen? Damit lässt sich das Durchrauschen durch den mittleren Federweg verringern und die Progressionsphase "verlängern"? Ich bin mir als Techniklaie mit dem Zusammenspiel dieser beiden Punkte nicht so sicher ...

Was mich aktuell mehr stört als der Dämpfer ist allerdings die *Gabel*, denn dort finde ich das Durchrauschen viel nachteiliger. Wenn es steil bergab geht und ich bremsen muss "falle" ich erstmal gefühlte 10cm in den Federweg und muss stark auf meinen Schwerpunkt achten. Da ich jetzt im Winter nur mit dem Hardtail und 100er Reba gefahren bin, stört mich das extrem und macht mich am Hang unsicher. Im Thread habe ich dazu aber nur den Hinweis von toshi gefunden, dass er seine von TALAS auf FLOAT hat umbauen lassen (habe auch eine Performance, dort scheint es "einfach" zu gehen?) ... bringt das merklich etwas, oder gibt es hier noch eine andere Tuningmaßnahme für die Gabel? Gibt es da evtl. auch Spacer?

Nach Ostern will ich mich auch mit Toxoholics in Verbindung setzten, aber ich finde die Diskussion hier im Thread sehr fruchtbar, daher frage ich vorher einmal euch 

Schöne Ostertage! Hier hats grad angefangen zu schneien ...


----------



## AngeloT (18. April 2014)

Zim81 schrieb:


> Sag ich doch...lohnt sich...




@Zim81 : Du schreibst, Du hast den Dämpfer entsprechend Deinen Wünschen zum Ansprechverhalten und Deinem Gewicht einstellen lassen. Auf welche Werte (BV, Rebound, Velocity) hast Du denn genau umbauen lassen, bei welchem Gewicht? Das hab ich irgendwie nicht mehr gefunden... 

Ich wüsste jetzt gar nicht, was ich denen von Toxoholics genau sagen sollte bezüglich meiner Wünsche? Stärker blockieren im C-Modus, deutlicher Unterschied zwischen T- und D-Modus und nicht ganz so schnell durch den mittleren Federweg rauschen... könnten die damit schon was anfangen? 

Ansonsten würd ich das gleiche sagen wie meine Vorposter (225-250 psi BV, M Rebound und F Velocity)  

Viele Grüße
Steffen


----------



## MPille (18. April 2014)

Ich glaube die kennen das AL+ Problem langsam schon auswendig und empfehlen  Standardmäßig diese Werte.


----------



## LANDOs (18. April 2014)

Es ist ja schön das viele auf eigene Faust den Dämpfer einstellen lassen. Trotzdem sollte vom Hersteller hier Canyon, wenigstens zwei verschiedene Dämpfer mit unterschiedlichen Setups zur Auswahl für den Käufer bereitgestellt werden. Es wird so ein riesen Trubel um das genaue Einstellen und Rahmengeometrie gemacht und da wird alles über den Haufen geworfen. Auch wenn Canyon ein Direktversender ist, sollte hier nachgebessert werden.


----------



## stanleydobson (18. April 2014)

das problem war einfach der xl tune....ich sag mal mit m/m ist man immer gut dabei....
desweiteren kann man canyon da keinen vorwurf machen, da muss man sich eher an fox wenden.....für jeden käufer einen perfekten dämpfer bereitzustellen geht einfach  nicht, da muss man beim händler kaufen und sich alles einstellen lassen und dafür halt nen tausender mehr abdrücken


----------



## DerMolch (19. April 2014)

Also mein AL+ mit 150mm Pike und Monarch plus RC3 in Tune M/M mit großer Luftkammer arbeitet perfekt!!
Selten mit so einem guten Setup in die Saison gestartet!


----------



## marc9999 (19. April 2014)

Wie hoch is das? 1,50? Schaut gut aus


----------



## stanleydobson (19. April 2014)

sauber toshi, hoffe ich kann noch nen monarch plus ergattern, die pike wird weniger das problem werden


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DerMolch (19. April 2014)

Wo ist denn das Problem mit dem Monarchen? Nicht lieferbar?


----------



## stanleydobson (19. April 2014)

ja in 190x51 gibts den wohl kaum noch
Hatte einen shop gefunden, da stand sofort lieferbar, ein tag später geschaut, ausverkauft bzw unbekannter liefertermin, hoffe hab den letzten erwischt.
Aber wenn du so abgehst mit dem bike muss ich mir ja keine sorgen machen bei meinen kleinen hopsern 
ps: Hab die trance enduro laufräder endlich hinbekommen


----------



## DerMolch (19. April 2014)

Was heißt abgehen... macht halt Spaß ;-)

Blöd mit dem Dämpfer, ich habe meinen aus Italien gekauft über ebay! War absolut unkompliziert!!


----------



## DerMolch (19. April 2014)

marc9999 schrieb:


> Wie hoch is das? 1,50? Schaut gut aus



Weiß ich nicht. 1,5 m kann schon sein!
Weiter unten ist ein netter Kicker bei dem man mit Mach3 reinklotzen muss, um die Landung nach 6m zu erreichen. Ist lustig, die Jungs dort mit ihren Demos zu sehen ;-) ;-)


----------



## stanleydobson (19. April 2014)

Toshi181 schrieb:


> Was heißt abgehen... macht halt Spaß ;-)
> 
> Blöd mit dem Dämpfer, ich habe meinen aus Italien gekauft über ebay! War absolut unkompliziert!!



joa hab mir notfalls auch mal einen rausgesucht falls ich pech hatte bei dem shop


----------



## Dice8 (19. April 2014)

Toshi181 schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 286952 [...]



Für solche Aktionen nehme ich lieber das Torque.


----------



## DerMolch (19. April 2014)

Dice8 schrieb:


> Für solche Aktionen nehme ich lieber das Torque.



Seit ich mein AL+ habe und das Fahrwerk endlich läuft, habe ich mein Torque nur noch im Bikepark bewegt.


----------



## Dice8 (19. April 2014)

Toshi181 schrieb:


> Seit ich mein AL+ habe und das Fahrwerk endlich läuft, habe ich mein Torque nur noch im Bikepark bewegt.



So 3-4m lange double springe ich mit dem Nerve auch noch. Größeres allerdings bis jetzt nicht da ich glaube wenn man die Landung verkackt bedankt sich der Rahmen.


----------



## DerMolch (19. April 2014)

Dice8 schrieb:


> So 3-4m lange double springe ich mit dem Nerve auch noch. Größeres allerdings bis jetzt nicht da ich glaube wenn man die Landung verkackt bedankt sich der Rahmen.


Hmm... mag ich mir keine Meinung zu bilden.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DerMolch (20. April 2014)

Hallo Mats,

ich möchte das ganze Thema nicht mehr aufwärmen.
Canyon stimmt die Räder so ab, dass jeder Anfänger die 150mm Federweg nutzen kann (o-Ton). Also ist es kein Einstellungsfehler, sondern eher eine Entscheidung des Produktmanagments die ich nicht nachvollziehen kann (oder nur in Teilen).

Gabel:
Das Umbauen der Talas auf Float wird Dein Wegsinkproblem nicht beheben, es sollte bei mir lediglich das hölzerne Ansprechverhalten der Gabel verbessern. Hat es ein wenig, aber eine gute Gabel hatte ich dennoch nicht. Durchsacken hat etwas mit der Luftfeder ansich zu tun, manche Hersteller bekommen das Thema mit guter Dämpfung aus dem Weg geräumt. Eine 36er Fox Float RC2, mit Low und Highspeed Compression beispielsweise arbeitet da übrigens auch sehr gut. Meine Freundin hat so eine im Torque und sie ist zufrieden. Auch beim Testen konnte ich nichts negatives feststellen. Auch meine Pike hat eine vorbildliche Dämpfung und ich fahre sie für etwas mehr Progression mit einem "Token", Sram nennen so die Spacer zum Luftkammer verkleinern.

Dämpfer:
Meld Dich wegen des Dämpfers am besten bei Toxoholics und schilder Dein Problem.
M- Rebound (hat nur was mit dem Ausfedern des Dämpfers zu tun, die originale Zugstufe mit Xtra light Tune ist viel zu schnell)
Boostvalve auf mindestens 200 psi für eine so zu sagen schneller ansprechende Endprogression. Das Problem an den Dämpfern ist konstruktiv leider schon im Ansatz meiner unmaßgeblichen Meinung nach für´n Po! Die Dinger haben nahezu Null Druckstufendämpfung, aber dafür dieses Boostvalve, was quasi eine Innendruckabhängige Dämpfung darstellen soll. Um es zu umschreiben: Ein Ventil was bei höherem Druck halt schneller öffnet und für Dämpfung sorgt .... keine Lust es jetzt weiter zu beschreiben...!
Ein herkömmliches Druckstufenkonzept ist zwar nicht innovativ, aber es funktioniert besser und anpassbar auf nahezu alle Rahmen und Hinterbauten.
Ach ja, und die Volumen Spacer verkleinern dir die Luftkammer. Je kleiner, je progressiver, je weniger Durchschlaggefahr.
Ich fahre beispielsweise meinen Monarch + auch mit einer großen Luftkammer für wenig Progression (bei Deiner Fox musst Du eine kleinere für mehr Progression wählen, bzw die Große mit einem Spacer verkleinern), dafür habe ich aber eine gescheit abgestimmte Druckstufendämpfung, die mir den Federweg freigibt wenn ich ihn brauche. Monarch plus ist, bestimmt auch durch sein recht konventionelles Konzept, für viele der beste Enduro/AM Dämpfer auf dem Markt.

Nun hab ichs doch aufgewärmt...

viel Erfolg mit Deinen Federelementen!





-mats- schrieb:


> Moin allerseits!
> 
> Ich bin Besitzer eines 2013er Nerve AL+ 8.0 und habe mir den Thread jetzt zweimal komplett durchgelesen.
> 
> ...


----------



## S.T.Potter (20. April 2014)

Das einzige was ich an meinem Dämpfer ändern lassen habe ist Velocity von M auf F ansonsten bin ich mit meinem Dämpfer bzw. Hinterbau sehr zufrieden, bis auf die Zugstufenverstellung naja.  Ich bewege mein 7.0 aber auch mehr im AM-Bereich. Denke aber auch Es hat viel mit persönlichen Vorlieben zu tun. Und egal wie gut der Dämpfer abgestimmt ist. Es macht keinen besseren Fahrer aus dir. Bestes Beispiel ist ein Kollege von mir der in seinem alten Focus mit zu kurzem Dämpfer unterwegs ist , damit aber auch solche 1m Drops ohne mühe springt.


----------



## MPille (20. April 2014)

Wenn ihn eh ändern lassen hast, warum hast dann nicht auch gleich den Rebount auf M ändern lassen? 

Gesendet von meinem Note 3


----------



## Dice8 (20. April 2014)

Wer fährt denn einen "normalen" Rock shox Monarch RL im AL+? 
Großer Unterschied zum Monarch Plus?


----------



## marc9999 (20. April 2014)

Die Sonne kommt ja doch endlich raus. Rauf aufs bike...enningalm ich komme ; )


----------



## stanleydobson (20. April 2014)

Dice8 schrieb:


> Wer fährt denn einen "normalen" Rock shox Monarch RL im AL+?
> Großer Unterschied zum Monarch Plus?



ich hab doch den normalen monarch RL  aber ich will jetzt doch das möglichst beste einbauen...da es das strive race nicht mehr gibt, will ich pike und monarch nun halt ins al+ einbauen
vergleich hab ich natürlich nicht


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dice8 (20. April 2014)

Farbe schwarz oder weiß? Tune M/M?


----------



## stanleydobson (20. April 2014)

schwarz m/m


----------



## Dice8 (20. April 2014)

A


stanleydobson schrieb:


> schwarz m/m


falls du den verkaufst sag Bescheid.


----------



## -mats- (20. April 2014)

Toshi181 schrieb:


> Hallo Mats,
> 
> Nun hab ichs doch aufgewärmt...
> 
> viel Erfolg mit Deinen Federelementen!


toshi, vielen Dank für die ausführliche Antwort, aber auch allen anderen die ihre Erfahrungen hier im Thread gepostet haben. Ich denke ich schicke den Dämpfer erstmal an Toxo (nachdem ich mit denen geredet habe) und werde am WE nochmal eine große Runde mit der TALAS drehen ... dann entscheide ich was ich mache. Schönen Ostersonntag!


----------



## stanleydobson (20. April 2014)

Dice8 schrieb:


> A
> 
> falls du den verkaufst sag Bescheid.



joa kann ich machen, hoffe ja mal dass das mit dem M+ klappt -_- hab noch keine reaktion von dem shop


----------



## S.T.Potter (20. April 2014)

Der Rebound Tune ist M bzw. war schon immer M. Was mir an dem Dämpfer stört ist nicht die Zugstufe direkt sondern die Verstellung beim Performence Dämpfer.  Was sich Fox dabei gedacht hat ist mir nen Rätsel.  Das kann der Rp23 den ich hier noch liegen habe besser. Aber wie gesagt, ich bin mit dem Hinterbau recht zufrieden. Und man darf nicht vergessen für was das Rad gemacht ist.


----------



## MPille (20. April 2014)

Was ist mit der Verstellung? Also ich kann mit M von sehr schnell bis auf Zeitlupengeschwindigkeit einstellen. 

Gesendet von meinem Note 3


----------



## Mountsven (21. April 2014)

Stanley, Pike schon bestellt? Solo oder dp? Bist du nicht zufrieden mit deinem jetzigen RS Set up? Wenn eingebaut, unbedingt Bilder machen, habe das selbe vor aber erst nächstes Jahr da ich noch 10monate in Neuseeland bin.


----------



## stanleydobson (21. April 2014)

nein  noch nicht, bestell ich erst wenn ich den dämpfer bekommen habe

sagen wir mal mit Rock shox hab ich auf jeden fall mehr reserven, fährt sich etwas härter aber wenn ich den federweg brauche ist er da.
wollte gabel eigentlich noch etwas fetten übers ventil aber muss da erstmalmschauen welches fett ich da nehmen kann, ich hab nur öl.

von der pike und dem monarch erwarte ich mir dann einfach noch sensibleres ansprechen, für meinen einsatzzweck wird die pike und der m+ eh überdimensionert sein, aber ich nehme halt immer gerne "mehr" mit


----------



## DerMolch (21. April 2014)

Toshi mit AL+ (Pike Soloair / Monarch +)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## S.T.Potter (21. April 2014)

MPille schrieb:


> Was ist mit der Verstellung? Also ich kann mit M von sehr schnell bis auf Zeitlupengeschwindigkeit einstellen.
> 
> Gesendet von meinem Note 3


Zeitlupengeschwindigleit ist bei mir nicht drin. Es geht von verdammt schnell bis mittel schnell wenn ich den Dämpfer mal mit dem Rp23 vergleiche. Da ich er eine langsame Zugstufe mag muss ich ihn schon bis auf 3 Klicks zudrehen. Das "Problem" ist bei dem Performence Dämpfer aber bekannt bzw. bin ich nicht der einzige dem es stört.


----------



## DerMolch (21. April 2014)

S.T.Potter:
Da liegt ganz klar ein Abstimmungsfehler vor! Man stellt die Zugstufe so ein, das der HB gerade nicht raushüpft beim Entlasten. +|- ein paar Klicks nach persönlicher Vorliebe. Mit dem XL Tune im Performance Dämpfer unmöglich. Da gehts von zu schnell bis viel zu schnell.
Wahrscheinlich ein Praktikant der die Einstellung festgelegt hat.


----------



## stanleydobson (21. April 2014)

wasn das fürn ding aufm lenker toshi?
nur schade dass es die pike SA nur in schwarz gibt in 150mm  häte gerne die weiße


----------



## DerMolch (21. April 2014)

Garmin GPSMap 60csx - Outdoornavi.


----------



## MPille (21. April 2014)

Deswegen ließ ich ja den Dämpfer umbauen und mit Rebount Tune M ist Zeitlupengeschwindigkeit möglich


----------



## -mats- (21. April 2014)

stanleydobson schrieb:


> wasn das fürn ding aufm lenker toshi?
> nur schade dass es die pike SA nur in schwarz gibt in 150mm  häte gerne die weiße


Ja ich hätte auch gerne eine weiße (habe das weiße Nerve), aber die Dual Air scheint es auch nur in 160 zu geben oder? Dual Air hatte auch den Effekt eher durch den Federweg zu rauschen oder?


----------



## Svennek0910 (21. April 2014)

Kurze Frage: Hat schon mal jemand einen Monarch RL am Nerve verbaut?


----------



## stanleydobson (21. April 2014)

ja


----------



## Svennek0910 (21. April 2014)

stanleydobson schrieb:


> ja



Und du wolltest gerade umbauen oder? Das sagt ja schon einiges :-D

Edit: Steht ja auch eine Seite vorher noch mal.. Schande über mich..


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## stanleydobson (21. April 2014)

das sagt nichts über den RL, bei mir ist das einfach ne kopfsache wenn ich weiß es gibt was besseres, ob ichs brauch oder nicht  irgendwo muss das geld ja hin -_-


----------



## Svennek0910 (21. April 2014)

stanleydobson schrieb:


> das sagt nichts über den RL, bei mir ist das einfach ne kopfsache wenn ich weiß es gibt was besseres, ob ichs brauch oder nicht  irgendwo muss das geld ja hin -_-


Wie schätzt du denn den rl ein? Vermisst man die Pedal Stellung? Harmoniert er mit dem nerve?


----------



## stanleydobson (21. April 2014)

der offene modus ist hart genug, ich vermisse keinen pedalmodus (jedenfalls nicht den vom fox )

ob er harmoniert kann ich dir nicht sagen, dafür ist das erst mein zweiter dämpfer


----------



## Svennek0910 (22. April 2014)

Na das klingt doch schon mal ganz gut!

Kann einer der Experten evtl. einschätzen ob ein RT3 low/low Sinn ergibt bei dem Rad?


----------



## Braunbaer (22. April 2014)

Svennek0910 schrieb:


> Kann einer der Experten evtl. einschätzen ob ein RT3 low/low Sinn ergibt bei dem Rad?



Hmmm. Ich habe den Monarch R mit Tune M/M. Ich kann zumindestens sagen, dass die Zugstufe arg langsam ist, das Hinterrad ist selbst auf Stellung "Hase" weit davon entfernt, vom Boden abzuheben. Zugstufentune L würd ich sagen, müsste passen. Druckstufentune L vermag ich noch nicht zu beurteilen, könnte passen, muss aber nicht.


----------



## stanleydobson (23. April 2014)

Mist, der shop konnte den monarch+ doch nicht liefern 
Finde das schade, dass so viele shops den gelistet haben, dann bestellt man und ooooh tut uns leid nicht lieferbar.

Jetzt ist die frage ob ich auf den 2015er warte oder einen 2014er bei ebay besorge.... 
edit wibei der debon air hört sich eher nach dem fox xl tune an....ich denke den lass ich eher mal sein, schau ich mal bei ebay, aber pay pal hat mal ganz easy einfach über 650 euro einbehalten auf die ich nun warte


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## marc9999 (24. April 2014)

Kurze Frage☺ is das die richtige "Mutter" die unter dem rebound steckt?  http://www.foxracingshox.de/FOX-RAC...EDERGABELN/Fastener--Nut-Bottom-Talas-32.html. ODER die http://www.foxracingshox.de/FOX-RAC...FEDERGABELN/Fastener--Nut-Bottom-R-R-RLC.html . geht um die talas 32 die im al+ 7.0 steckt


----------



## DerMolch (24. April 2014)

Fragst du Toxoholics, kriegst Du richtige Antwort!


----------



## DerMolch (24. April 2014)

Aber diese: 13-241-00-005 müsste die für unter die Dämpfung sein. Ich nehme das an, wegen des Bezugs auf R-RLC. Das wäre halt Dämpfung. Die andere ist dann für die Luftkammernseite.


----------



## ms303 (24. April 2014)

Link funzt nicht...


----------



## Dice8 (24. April 2014)

ms303 schrieb:


> Link funzt nicht...


Einfach auf die Seite von Toxoholics gehen und die Artikelnummer in die Suche eingeben.....


----------



## DerMolch (24. April 2014)

Das ist auch kein Link, sondern eine Artikelnummer. Bezogen auf den Beitrag von marc999


----------



## ms303 (24. April 2014)

Tschuldigung ...


----------



## DerMolch (24. April 2014)

Geht ja noch - hättest Du gesagt "Da geht keiner ran" hätt ich mir Sorgen gemacht ;-)


----------



## S.T.Potter (24. April 2014)

Toshi181 schrieb:


> S.T.Potter:
> Da liegt ganz klar ein Abstimmungsfehler vor! Man stellt die Zugstufe so ein, das der HB gerade nicht raushüpft beim Entlasten. +|- ein paar Klicks nach persönlicher Vorliebe. Mit dem XL Tune im Performance Dämpfer unmöglich. Da gehts von zu schnell bis viel zu schnell.
> Wahrscheinlich ein Praktikant der die Einstellung festgelegt hat.



Ich hab schon die richtige Einstellung für meinem Dämpfer und für meinem Geschmack gefunden, nur musste ich bei dem Performence Dämpfer ein weinig umdenken. Denn langsam kennt der Dämpfer nicht. Der Einstellbereich ist halt sehr eng unterteilt, nicht so wie ich es von den 2 Rp32 Dämpfern kenne die ich vorher gefahren bin. 
Ich denke man sollte bei der Einstellung der Zugstufe auch nie das eigene Gewicht vergessen. Ich bin da schon er das Leichtgewicht  und eine zu schnelle Zugstufe macht Aua die Erfahrung durfte ich auch schon mal machen


----------



## DerMolch (24. April 2014)

Klar, man kann sich auch an ein schlechtes Grundsetup gewöhnen. Das muss jeder für sich entscheiden. Eigenes Gewicht hin oder her - eine rausschnellende Zugstufe ist Blödsinn!

Der Unterschied zu den RP23 Dämpfern die Du vorher gefahren bist ist der, dass diese offensichtlich zum Hinterbau gepasst haben.
Das der im AL+ so unterdämpft ist  liegt an der Abstimmung des Dämpfers, nicht an ihm selbst.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ms303 (24. April 2014)

Toshi181 schrieb:


> Geht ja noch - hättest Du gesagt "Da geht keiner ran" hätt ich mir Sorgen gemacht ;-)



Nee, so blöd bin ich nicht.

Hab sofort gemerkt, dass da die Vorwahl fehlt...


----------



## DerMolch (24. April 2014)

ms303 schrieb:


> Nee, so blöd bin ich nicht.
> 
> Hab sofort gemerkt, dass da die Vorwahl fehlt...



Sehr schön  lustig wärs ;-)


----------



## pytek (26. April 2014)

Hallo,
habe meinen Dämpfer beim Canyon AL+7.0 umbauen lassen:
BV von 175 auf 250; Rebound Tune von XL auf M und Velocity Tune von M auf F. Ich wiege 86kg + Kleidung + Rucksack. 
Jetzt habe ich den kleinsten Spacer drin. 
Die Gabel sowie der Dämpfer werden mit 20% SAG gefahren. (Dämpfer 220psi 7-8 Klicks
Gabel 105psi 7-8 Klicks)
Bei der Gabel werden ca. 73% und dem Dämpfer ca. 80% des Hubs auf mittelschweren Trails genutzt (auf mein Fahrkönnen bezogen). 
Wenn ich möchte, dass mehr Federweg genutzt wird, müsste ich mit mehr SAG fahren?
Oder soll ich lieber doch mit dieser Einstellung fahren um ein wenig mehr Reserve auf ein wenig ruppigeren Trails zu haben?

Eine Frage noch. In welche Position stellt ihr den SAG ein, sitzend im Sattel oder stehend, so als man den Trail runterfahren würde?


----------



## Thiel (26. April 2014)

Mach doch als erstes den Spacer mal raus. Der sorgt ja für Progression auf den letzten mm Hub.

Wieviel SAG ist mir egal. Ich achte da gar nicht mehr drauf. Es muss sich gut anfühlen.

Im stehen auf gerader Ebene kommt da bei mir inwischen etwas weniger 20% beim Dämpfer raus. Wenn ich Berg ab fahre und mein Arsch hinterm Sattel hängt, habe ich bestimmt 30-40% Sag.


----------



## pytek (26. April 2014)

Den Spacer habe ich deswegen eingesetzt, weil der Dämpfer zu wenig Endprogression hatte.
Außerdem, wenn ich 150mm zu Verfügung habe, dann würde ich sie auch gerne nutzen.


----------



## stanleydobson (26. April 2014)

pike ist schon mal eingetroffen....


----------



## DerMolch (26. April 2014)

Federwegstest: 150mm - reicht!


----------



## S.T.Potter (26. April 2014)

Toshi181 schrieb:


> Klar, man kann sich auch an ein schlechtes Grundsetup gewöhnen. Das muss jeder für sich entscheiden. Eigenes Gewicht hin oder her - eine rausschnellende Zugstufe ist Blödsinn!
> 
> Der Unterschied zu den RP23 Dämpfern die Du vorher gefahren bist ist der, dass diese offensichtlich zum Hinterbau gepasst haben.
> Das der im AL+ so unterdämpft ist  liegt an der Abstimmung des Dämpfers, nicht an ihm selbst.



Das die Abstimmung des Dämpfers beim AL+ von vornherein unterdämpft ist da gebe ich dir recht. Denke aber auch des es Käufer gibt die damit zufrieden sind. 
Ich würde natürlich auch mal gerne nen Monarch RL oder sogar nen RTC3 fahren oder mal ne Pike aus reiner Neugier was für einen unterschied das denn wirklich ausmacht.  Aber irgendwie ist mir da doch das Geld zu schade für.  Denn auch so wie mein Nerve momentan da steht ist es absolut "fahrbar" und macht ne menge Spaß.  Und durch einen anderen Dämpfer oder eine andere Gabel werde ich auch nicht besser fahren oder springen.


----------



## Mountsven (27. April 2014)

@Stan einbauen, fotos machen und berichten! Viel Spaß schonmal


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## stanleydobson (27. April 2014)

S.T.Potter schrieb:


> Und durch einen anderen Dämpfer oder eine andere Gabel werde ich auch nicht besser fahren oder springen.



Ich red mal von mir, ich bin sicher nicht die große leuchte was sprünge angeht, aber ich trau mich mit rock shox mehr als vorher mit den fox.
Am anfang hab ich auch das grundsetup verteidigt als ich nur gefahren bin.
Jetzt merke ich schon nen unterschied wenn ich normal über ne bordsteinkante fahre.....
Bin echt sowas auf grspannt auf die pike/m+ kombi, dann kann ich hoffentlich einen dritten vergleich ziehen


----------



## Svennek0910 (29. April 2014)

So.. Monarch RL ist eingebaut! Wieso habe ich damit nur so lange gewartet? 
Benötigt noch jemand einen FOX Dämpfer?


----------



## stanleydobson (29. April 2014)

Is schon ein unterschied, ne !?


----------



## Svennek0910 (29. April 2014)

Wie Tag und Nacht. Allein die Lock Funktion die nicht beim normalen Pedalieren anfängt zu wippen..


----------



## stanleydobson (30. April 2014)

so..da ist er, der gefühlt letzt m+ in 190x51 im www 
 

da sich bmo aber leider mal wieder zeitgelassen hat, musste ich 3 tage rumsitzen und kann erst am sonntag an die pike gehen -_-


----------



## Svennek0910 (30. April 2014)

stanleydobson schrieb:


> so..da ist er, der gefühlt letzt m+ in 190x51 im www
> Anhang anzeigen 289429
> 
> da sich bmo aber leider mal wieder zeitgelassen hat, musste ich 3 tage rumsitzen und kann erst am sonntag an die pike gehen -_-



Na ich bin mal gespannt auf den Vergleich zum RL. Ich hoffe er wird nicht allzu groß, sonst ärgere ich mich gleich wieder


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DerMolch (30. April 2014)

Besorg dir unbedingt die große Luftkammer, sonst nutzt du den FW nicht ;-)


----------



## stanleydobson (30. April 2014)

Toshi181 schrieb:


> Besorg dir unbedingt die große Luftkammer, sonst nutzt du den FW nicht ;-)


nee lass mal.... hatte auch überlegt auf den 2015er zu waren, aber das las sich zu sehr nach dem 2013er fox ^^


----------



## DerMolch (30. April 2014)

Deine Entscheidung - Ich nutze den FW bur bei "dicken" Sachen. Ansonsten ist der Dämpfer viel zu progressiv - gerade auch wenn Du sagst, du machst kleinere Sprünge.


----------



## stanleydobson (30. April 2014)

ich muss mirs erst mal anschauen...beim rl fahr ich zwischen 25-30 sag und hab noch nen guten zentimeter bei meiner fahrweise
ich will nicht wieder so ne einstellung wo schonmal der halbe federweg weg ist ohne dass ich was mache


----------



## stanleydobson (30. April 2014)

redest du eigentlich von der 2014er luftkammer oder von der neuen 2015er mit der man auf den debonair upgraden kann?

edit
hab jetzt mal ne asphaltrunde gedreht um zu schauen ob das bike noch hält ^^ kein plan, bin immer unsicher wenn ich rumgeschraubt habe....
 also ich brauch da jetzt ca 210 psi für 20% sag , uff


----------



## Svennek0910 (3. Mai 2014)

Servus!
Hat schon mal jemand von euch versucht die Mavic Crossride tubeless zu betreiben?


----------



## DerMolch (3. Mai 2014)

stanleydobson schrieb:


> redest du eigentlich von der 2014er luftkammer oder von der neuen 2015er mit der man auf den debonair upgraden kann?
> 
> edit
> hab jetzt mal ne asphaltrunde gedreht um zu schauen ob das bike noch hält ^^ kein plan, bin immer unsicher wenn ich rumgeschraubt habe....
> also ich brauch da jetzt ca 210 psi für 20% sag , uff


2014er Luftkammer.
Mit der neuen hab ich mich noch nicht beschäftigt.


----------



## stanleydobson (3. Mai 2014)

Toshi181 schrieb:


> 2014er Luftkammer.
> Mit der neuen hab ich mich noch nicht beschäftigt.



ok...mal doof gefragtnach was muss ich da googln? ich find da gar nix ausser die fertigen dämpfer...


----------



## el martn (4. Mai 2014)

Svennek0910 schrieb:


> Servus!
> Hat schon mal jemand von euch versucht die Mavic Crossride tubeless zu betreiben?


Klappt nicht richtig, der Reifen wird sich nicht richtig sicher in der Felge anhängen.
Lass es lieber. Dann haste mehr Spaß!
el martn


----------



## Svennek0910 (4. Mai 2014)

el martn schrieb:


> Klappt nicht richtig, der Reifen wird sich nicht richtig sicher in der Felge anhängen.
> Lass es lieber. Dann haste mehr Spaß!
> el martn


Alles klar.. Danke


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## stanleydobson (4. Mai 2014)

pikebericht dauert noch etwas....kotz grad etwas beim rohr kürzen, hab nach kompletter montage dauernd noch etwas spiel, was ich auch nicht mit spacern wegbekomme egal ob 1 mm übersteht oder fehlt am vorbau
edit
problem behoben, hätte ja mal einer sagen können dass es verschiedene konus gibt und dass die zum steuersatz passen müssen


----------



## stanleydobson (4. Mai 2014)

so endlich fertig, morgen gehts endlich mal raus damit

musste ja leider die schwarze nehmen  mal überlegen wie ich das farblich mache , ob ichs so lasse oder nen weißen lenker hole, wollte ursprünglich ja weg von den schwarzen standard bikes...


----------



## MPille (4. Mai 2014)

Ja, die Front ist schon sehr schwarz


----------



## Mountsven (4. Mai 2014)

Nice Job Stan, wie wärs denn mit dem chromag osx Lenker in Ocean Blue ? Ist die gleiche Farbe wie die Wippe, passen halt die Griffe nicht mehr


----------



## Mountsven (4. Mai 2014)

Oder was ich gerade gefunden habe, evtl auch ne schöne Sache von http://www.slikgraphics.com/collect...s/rockshox-pike-2013-style-decals-black-forks


----------



## Mountsven (4. Mai 2014)




----------



## stanleydobson (5. Mai 2014)

joa bei silikomgraphics hab ich letzte woche schon einen auftrag abgegeben für pike und monarch  geht aber eher so richtung blau des strive race 8.0 inkl logo, keine ahnung ob die das so hinbekomme, wäre dann nur blau/schawarz ohne weiß

lenker hatte ich damals auch überlegt mit spank so ein blau, aber wie du sagst dann passen doe griffe nicht mehr bzw komen nicht mehr zur geltung, daher meine überlegung mit weiß


----------



## DerMolch (5. Mai 2014)

Ich finde die Pike in Stan's Nerve super! In schwarz kann die doch was. Nun noch nen blauen lenker und dann passt es.

Farbe ist relativ, so habe ich gerade ein neues Projekt begonnen. Es ist Lila


----------



## stanleydobson (5. Mai 2014)

so eben mal kurz zum rhein gefahren und obwohls natürlich nur asphalt/shotter/backsteine/bordsteinkanten bis dort hin sind kann ich schon mal sagen dass die pike einen klaren mehrwert zur revelation hat..... alleine wie ich im sitzen die bordsteinkannten und pflastersteinwege fahren konnte und es dabei fast butterweich blieb, empfand ich spontan als sensationell....ich denke wenn ich da zugstufenmäßig noch was rumspiele kann man da evtl sogar noch was rausholen (feder auf offen/zugstufe mittig/rebound aufgedreht) dagegen war die revelation ja fast hardtailmäßig 
fahre gabel und dämpfer auf ca 25-30% SAG....  freue mich schon auf den ersten ausflug ins gelände, hoffe das wird die woche noch was bei dem miesen arbeitsplan


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MPille (5. Mai 2014)

Hat die Pike jetzt 160 mm Federweg? 

Gesendet von meinem Note 3


----------



## stanleydobson (5. Mai 2014)

nein 150mm, man kann die aber aufrüsten auf 160mm


----------



## DerMolch (5. Mai 2014)

stanleydobson schrieb:


> so eben mal kurz zum rhein gefahren und obwohls natürlich nur asphalt/shotter/backsteine/bordsteinkanten bis dort hin sind kann ich schon mal sagen dass die pike einen klaren mehrwert zur revelation hat..... alleine wie ich im sitzen die bordsteinkannten und pflastersteinwege fahren konnte und es dabei fast butterweich blieb, empfand ich spontan als sensationell....ich denke wenn ich da zugstufenmäßig noch was rumspiele kann man da evtl sogar noch was rausholen (feder auf offen/zugstufe mittig/rebound aufgedreht) dagegen war die revelation ja fast hardtailmäßig
> fahre gabel und dämpfer auf ca 25-30% SAG....  freue mich schon auf den ersten ausflug ins gelände, hoffe das wird die woche noch was bei dem miesen arbeitsplan


"Rebound offen / Zugstufe mittig"? Na was denn nun von beidem?


----------



## stanleydobson (5. Mai 2014)

zugstufe mein ich an der gabel rechts oben das rädchen in der mitte das 12/13 klicks hat, nennt man das nicht zugstufe? rebound is doch unten mit den 3/4 klicks !?


----------



## DerMolch (5. Mai 2014)

Was ist denn der Unterschied zwischen Deinem Rebound und der Zugstufe? Also wofür ist das obere Rädchen mit 12 Klicks, wofür das untere rote?


----------



## DerMolch (5. Mai 2014)

Und ausserdem, was hat denn die Zugstufe mit dem Einfederungsverhalten zu tun? 
Du schreibst... 

"alleine wie ich im sitzen die bordsteinkannten und pflastersteinwege fahren konnte und es dabei fast butterweich blieb, empfand ich spontan als sensationell....ich denke wenn ich da zugstufenmäßig noch was rumspiele kann man da evtl sogar noch was rausholen (feder auf offen/zugstufe mittig/rebound aufgedreht) dagegen war die revelation ja fast hardtailmäßig".

Du sinnierst über das Fahrwerk und "bessere Gabel/schlechtere Gabel", gleiches beim Dämpfer, verschiedene Tunes, etc.... 
Die Zugstufe ist die Ausfedergeschwindigkeit der Gabel (REBOUND).


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## stanleydobson (5. Mai 2014)

rebound(unten) wie schnell die feder ausfedert
oben das rädchen wieviel federweg nach dem einfedern wieder freigegeben wird zbsp für dicht aufeinanderfolgende einschläge


----------



## stanleydobson (5. Mai 2014)

mein gott wie nennt man dann das rädchen? Häng dich doch net an nem namen auf...die fox hatte sowas ja nicht, habs jetzt wie bei der revelation mittig
edit
charger dämpfung laut netz 
SORRY dass ich noch kein tech talk experte bin

zum thema dämpfer und tunes hab ich übrigens nix geschrieben ausser wie es sich "anfühlt"


----------



## DerMolch (5. Mai 2014)

stanleydobson schrieb:


> mein gott wie nennt man dann das rädchen? Häng dich doch net an nem namen auf...die fox hatte sowas ja nicht, habs jetzt wie bei der revelation mittig
> edit
> charger dämpfung laut netz
> SORRY dass ich noch kein tech talk experte bin
> ...




Mir ist doch egal ob Du Technikexperte bist oder nicht. Du wirfst bei Deinem Gabel-Review grundlegende Funktionen durcheinander, dessen Aufgaben Dir offensichtlich nicht klar sind. Wenn Du am Rädchen oben drehst und erwartest das Dir die Gabel unterschiedlich Federweg freigibt wenn Sie ausfedert, kannst Du lange warten ;-)

Das Rädchen oben mit den 12 Klicks ist die Lowspeedruckstufe (LowSpeed Compression), darüber stellst Du die Einfedergeschwindigkeit bei langsamen Einfederbewegungen ein, wie etwa dem Wegsacken an Stufen oder Durchrauschen bei Anliegern und Bodenwellen.
Mit dem 3-stufigem Drehrad stellst Du die Druckstufe generell ein, also der Modus (weiß gerade nicht ob es sich nur um Highspeed Compression handelt, oder wie genau die Einheit aufgebaut ist).
Unten stellst Du die Zugstufe, also den Rebound ein. Da geht es darum, wie schnell Federweg nach dem EInfedern freigegeben wird, also Bedämpfung der Ausfedergeschwindigkeit.


----------



## holgiduke (5. Mai 2014)

Tja, man kann sich sein Fahrwerk auch "schönkaufen", frei nach dem Motto: Hat jetzt viel gekostet, ist das beste auf dem Markt, spricht jetzt super sensibel an, egal an welchem Rädchen ich gerade drehe. 

Was interessieren mich Kleinigkeiten wie Rebound (zu deutsch Zugstufe), Compression (nannte man früher auch Druckstufe) und dann noch getrennt einstellbar in low- und highspeed (gibt es meines Wissens nur für die Druckstufe, wenn nicht, verbessert mich bitte)?

Na ja, wenigstens scheint der SAG (war früher mal unter Negativfederweg bekannt) zu stimmen, aber da kann man ja auch nicht viel falsch machen.


----------



## stanleydobson (5. Mai 2014)

Toshi181 schrieb:


> Mir ist doch egal ob Du Technikexperte bist oder nicht. Du wirfst bei Deinem Gabel-Review grundlegende Funktionen durcheinander, dessen Aufgaben Dir offensichtlich nicht klar sind. Wenn Du am Rädchen oben drehst und erwartest das Dir die Gabel unterschiedlich Federweg freigibt wenn Sie ausfedert, kannst Du lange warten ;-)
> 
> Das Rädchen oben mit den 12 Klicks ist die Lowspeedruckstufe (LowSpeed Compression), darüber stellst Du die Einfedergeschwindigkeit bei langsamen Einfederbewegungen ein, wie etwa dem Wegsacken an Stufen oder Durchrauschen bei Anliegern und Bodenwellen.
> Mit dem 3-stufigem Drehrad stellst Du die Druckstufe generell ein, also der Modus (weiß gerade nicht ob es sich nur um Highspeed Compression handelt, oder wie genau die Einheit aufgebaut ist).
> Unten stellst Du die Zugstufe, also den Rebound ein. Da geht es darum, wie schnell Federweg nach dem EInfedern freigegeben wird, also Bedämpfung der Ausfedergeschwindigkeit.



nö warum, ichnmein schon das richtige so wie du es beschreibst, ich kann mich als laie halt schlecht ausdrücken. Ich weiß dass solches halbwissen für euch profis oft ein dorn im auge ist, aber ich kanns halt nicht ändern wenn ich hier und da begriffe durcheinanderwerfe. Und ein review kann man meinen 5 zeilen eindruck wohl nicht sehen 

ich versuch in zukunft auf falsche fachausdrücke zu verzichten um die profis nicht zu verärgern oder unbewusst zu belustigen :


----------



## DerMolch (5. Mai 2014)

Hier belustigt sich keiner! 
Aber wenn Du in die KFZ Werkstatt zum Lenkrad tauschen fährst und Dich hinterher darüber wunderst warum sie den Platten hinten rechts nicht beseitigt haben, darfste Dich nicht wundern.

Klartext: Wenn Du von Rebound sprichst und Druckstufe meinst, hat ein Hinweis auf Deinen fehler nichts mit belustigen zu tun, sondern man fragt sich ob der Mensch weiß wovon er spricht.


----------



## stanleydobson (5. Mai 2014)

jooooo dann fragt man sich das halt...rebound war richtig, nur weil ich oben das ding zugstufe nannte... mein gott dann ist es halt so...die welt geht unter...
ganz ehrlich? ich hab das letzte halbe jahr das halbe bike auseinander genommen und neu zusammengebaut, das hab ich in meinem leben davor nicht mal ansatzweise gemacht, weil keine ahnung, da war reifenwechsel das highlight...
sorry da mach ich mir jetzt als anfänger nicht ins hemd weil ich begriffe vertausche oder irgendjemand meint/sagt ich hätte keine ahnung....dann ists halt so, deswegen bin ich ja anfänger.....hätte ich denen einen satz nicht geschrieben gäbe es eine seite weniger diskussionen über meinen wissensstand

jetzt hab ich wieder was gelernt  ich mach dir da auch keinen vorwurf, deine beiträge haben mir oft geholfen, ich verstehe dich absolut


----------



## holgiduke (5. Mai 2014)

Nur mal so als kleiner Tipp, falls du wirklich an deiner Abstimmung herumtüfteln willst: immer nur eine Einstellung ändern (also SAG, Rebound oder Compression) und dann fahren. Danach dann die nächste Änderung vornehmen. Niemals mehrere Änderungen gleichzeitig, sonst weißt du nie genau, was das jetzt gerade bewirkt hat. Stück für Stück herantasten.

Und für den Anfang bei allen Einstellungen einfach mal beide Extreme ausprobieren, um die Wirkung überhaupt zu verstehen und zu spüren. Vorher natürlich die Standard-Einstellung notieren, um immer wieder darauf zurückgehen zu können.


----------



## stanleydobson (5. Mai 2014)

holgiduke schrieb:


> Nur mal so als kleiner Tipp, falls du wirklich an deiner Abstimmung herumtüfteln willst: immer nur eine Einstellung ändern (also SAG, Rebound oder Compression) und dann fahren. Danach dann die nächste Änderung vornehmen. Niemals mehrere Änderungen gleichzeitig, sonst weißt du nie genau, was das jetzt gerade bewirkt hat. Stück für Stück herantasten.
> 
> Und für den Anfang bei allen Einstellungen einfach mal beide Extreme ausprobieren, um die Wirkung überhaupt zu verstehen und zu spüren. Vorher natürlich die Standard-Einstellung notieren, um immer wieder darauf zurückgehen zu können.



danke, aber das weiß sogar ich, auch wenn ich jetzt der forendödel bin


----------



## DerMolch (5. Mai 2014)

Mein Gott, komm mal runter! Dir macht hier niemand einen Vorwurf.
Aber sei ehrlich, wenn Du Begriffe und deren Bedeutung nicht kennst, dann aber nach dem Motto lebst "muss ja wohin mit meinem Geld, wenn ich nicht das Beste habe bin ich nicht zufrieden" - so hattest Du es auf den letzten Seiten mal dargestellt, passt das irgendwie nicht zusammen.

Mein Tipp - mach früh Feierabend und geh bocken - egal auf welcher Einstellung Deine Gabel steht 
Ein Top Bike hast Du ja, damit geht so einiges!
Ich habe sogar gerade mein Torque verkauft, weil das Nerve mit Pike und Monarch + genau das ist was ich auf dem Trail brauche.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## stanleydobson (5. Mai 2014)

ich bin ganz locker  ich stimme dir in allen punkten zu, ich mache keinem einen vorwurf. Ich verstehe euch voll und ganz mit eurer bikeerfahrung, wenn dann so themen aufkommen mit doofen fragen oder verwechslungen. Ich ertappe mich ja mit meinen gerade mal 2 jahren bikeerfahrungen schon öfters wie ich über manche "superanfänger" fragen den kopf schüttel. Das wird immer so sein, egal um welche fachgebiete es geht.

bis es hier wieder was größeres zu disskutieren gibt mein bike betreffend dauert jetzt eh einige zeit, nen lenker werde ich einbauen können  der rest ist zukunftsmusik

freue mich aber über weitere nerve bilder und diskussionen


----------



## holgiduke (6. Mai 2014)

stanleydobson schrieb:


> Ich verstehe euch voll und ganz mit eurer bikeerfahrung, wenn dann so themen aufkommen mit doofen fragen oder verwechslungen. Ich ertappe mich ja mit meinen gerade mal 2 jahren bikeerfahrungen schon öfters wie ich über manche "superanfänger" fragen den kopf schüttel.


 
Jetzt muß ich dich aber enttäuschen, meine (zumindest in Bezug auf MTB-Fahrwerksabstimmung bezogene) Bikeerfahrung beträgt ziemlich genau 1 Jahr, da habe ich mir das CH3 geholt. Das Nerve AL+ habe ich sogar erst seit Dezember 2013.  An meinem vorherigen uralt MTB konnnte man nicht viel abstimmen, da war nur eine RS Indy SL verbaut (war froh, wenn da überhaupt was gefedert hat, von Dämpfung wollen wir lieber nicht reden).

Allerdings bin ich vorher einige Jahre Enduro gefahren, da kann man dann schon einiges auf's MTB übertragen.


----------



## stanleydobson (6. Mai 2014)

holgiduke schrieb:


> Jetzt muß ich dich aber enttäuschen, meine (zumindest in Bezug auf MTB-Fahrwerksabstimmung bezogene) Bikeerfahrung beträgt ziemlich genau 1 Jahr, da habe ich mir das CH3 geholt. Das Nerve AL+ habe ich sogar erst seit Dezember 2013.  An meinem vorherigen uralt MTB konnnte man nicht viel abstimmen, da war nur eine RS Indy SL verbaut (war froh, wenn da überhaupt was gefedert hat, von Dämpfung wollen wir lieber nicht reden).
> 
> Allerdings bin ich vorher einige Jahre Enduro gefahren, da kann man dann schon einiges auf's MTB übertragen.



jo und ich hatte februar 2012 mein erstes mtb(fahrrad allgemein) gekauft seit mehr als 15 jahren  hab komplett bei null angefangen was bikes betrifft, aber wie gesagt, is alles cool


----------



## Mountsven (7. Mai 2014)

Würde mich freuen könnte ich soviel selber an meinem bike machen wie ihr.  Gut das es dieses Forum gibt. 
Stan, schick mal ein paar mehr Bilder auch mal von draußen (mit mehr licht) thx


----------



## stanleydobson (7. Mai 2014)

hab nur handy zum bilder machen.....und da ich fast nur spätschicht habe...hoffe komme nlch paar mal raus die woche


----------



## stanleydobson (10. Mai 2014)

so siehts nun aus.....


----------



## DerMolch (10. Mai 2014)

Ist echt hübsch!


----------



## stanleydobson (14. Mai 2014)

nochmal in besserer qualität heute bei der tour, rest in der canyongalerie


----------



## DerMolch (14. Mai 2014)

Farblich eher dezent, wenn ich an mein neues Rad denke ;-)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## stanleydobson (14. Mai 2014)

da bin ich ja mal gespannt drauf  bin ja auch eher fan von aussergewöhnlichen farben...damals das AM green mamba oder wie die farbe hieß, dienfand ich auch nett oder vom tyee die rot/blau kombie


----------



## DerMolch (14. Mai 2014)

Mein neues Bikepark- und Spaßgerät ;-)


----------



## stanleydobson (14. Mai 2014)

da muss aber noch bissle farbe dran


----------



## DerMolch (14. Mai 2014)

Nur über meine Leiche ;-)


----------



## Mountsven (14. Mai 2014)

stanleydobson schrieb:


> nochmal in besserer qualität heute bei der tour, rest in der canyongalerie
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 292799



Sieht doch gut aus, weißen Lenker brauchst du garnicht mehr. Bist du jetzt zufrieden oder wird noch was geändert?
Ich werde meine Bremsen noch wechseln, bin nicht zufrieden mit den elixir 3 an meinem 6er. Wird wohl ne XT


----------



## stanleydobson (15. Mai 2014)

also ich hab mir jetzt mal nen weißen und nen blauen spank lenker bestellt und schau mal wie das dann aussieht.
bremsen würde ich auch gerne verbessern irgendwann, da bin ich auch noch unentschlossen ob ich bei avid bleibe (müsste man ja nur die tele tauschen und leitung könnte dran bleiben !?) oder shimano.... vor den bremsen hab ich am meisten respekt, daher wird das wohl eine der letzten änderungen

alles was dann kommen sollte wäre für die optik, dann hab ich eh genug geld reingesteckt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## stanleydobson (17. Mai 2014)

Meinungen? Was mich etwas stört is diese glatte glanzoptik, im gegensatz zur aktuellen rauen matten optik. Morgen mach ich mal ne probefahrt, ist doch etwas gewöhnungsbedürftig, aber so wars beim kurzen vorbau ja auch erst


----------



## Mountsven (17. Mai 2014)

Garnicht so einfach, 
Platz 1: Schwarz 
Platz 2: blau
Platz 3: weiß
Wobei wenn blau, dann mit schwarzen Griffen.
Gebe dir recht, glänzend passt nicht so, daher eher den chromag osx in Ocean Blue, der ist matt.
Hoffe das hilft bei der Entscheidung 

Lässt du den dann ungekürzt?


----------



## stanleydobson (17. Mai 2014)

weiß noch nicht, muss erst mal fahren damit, heute kann ich nicht testen. Aktuell tendiere ich aber auch eher zum zurückschicken (farblich) aber wie gesagt , will das mit dem rise mal testen


----------



## haga67 (17. Mai 2014)

Platz 1: weiß
Platz 2: schwarz
Platz 3: blau

Der Blaue ginge für mich gar nicht, weil er ein anderes blau als die Canyonteile hat.


----------



## Linke_Klebe (17. Mai 2014)

Ist das hier ein 8.0 und was würdet ihr maximal dafür ausgeben?


----------



## DerMolch (17. Mai 2014)

Farbe ist doch völlig wurscht, mach da keine Wissenschaft draus. Wenns passt dann passts ;-) Ob jetzt blau einen Ticken besser passt als weiß ist doch unerheblich.

Wichtig sind eher Rise uns Breite. Ich fahre 760mm breite und nahezu flat. Die Breite des originalen Lenkers ist jetzt nicht sooo modern....!


----------



## DerMolch (17. Mai 2014)




----------



## Dice8 (17. Mai 2014)

760mm find ich auch ideal am AM/Enduro wobei ich eher zu minimalen Rise tendiere. Aktuell fahre ich noch den Originalen mit 720mm wobei der in naher Zukunft auch gegen was breiteres ersetzt wird. Wird wohl ein spank 777 werden da ich mit diesem u.a. am Torque sehr zufrieden bin. Aber vorerst wird die elixir 3 ersetzt bzw. entsorgt.


----------



## stanleydobson (17. Mai 2014)

der originale hat 72? dachte 74?


----------



## MPille (18. Mai 2014)

Mich würde mal interessieren ob jemand mit nem AL+ 7.0 und der Race Face Kurbel ein Knacken hat?Kann natürlich viel sein,glaube eher mein Pedal macht Geräusche.Habe gerade nur keine da zum ausprobieren.
Wollte nur allgemein mal nachfragen,bevor ich die ganze Kurbel ausbaue.Ist schwer zu orten 
Die Race Face Kurbeln und Lager sollten ja recht haltbar sein.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DerMolch (18. Mai 2014)

Keine Probleme bisher bei mir.


----------



## MPille (18. Mai 2014)

Werde morgen mal ein billiges Pedal montieren. Mal sehen ob es dann weg ist.


----------



## marc9999 (18. Mai 2014)

Hatte ich auch.war aber die Sattelstütze. Ne Ladung galli hat das knacken beseitigt


----------



## MPille (18. Mai 2014)

Dachte ich auch schon mal, aber habe es nur wenn ich stark rein trete.


----------



## filiale (18. Mai 2014)

Sattelstütze ausbauen und mal nen Berg ohne Stütze im Wiegetritt hochfahren.


----------



## hardliner187 (18. Mai 2014)

ladung galli?
Hab auch ein knacken beim Starken wiegetritt und denk auch das es die kurbel oder die pedale sind


----------



## Dice8 (18. Mai 2014)

Galli kann ich für Kurbel und Pedal eher nicht empfehlen. Wir nach kurzer Zeit wie bröckelige Gotterspeise wenns mit Wasser in Kontakt kommt. So war es zumindest bei meinen Saint Pedalen. Beste Erfahrung in allen Schmierbelangen habe ich mit der Grease2000 von Motorex gemacht.


----------



## MPille (19. Mai 2014)

filiale schrieb:


> Sattelstütze ausbauen und mal nen Berg ohne Stütze im Wiegetritt hochfahren.


Habe ja ne Reverb. Muss nochmal schauen, aber wenn ich sie runter fahre und im Wiegetritt den Berg hoch trete, knackt es trotzdem.


----------



## Mountsven (19. Mai 2014)

Toshi, du hast doch 2x den Hans Dampf drauf. 
In 2.35?
Trailstar vorne, Pacestar hinten?
Der HD wird ja überall gelobt, wie sind deine Erfahrungen gegen die MK2 und auf was muss man beim Kauf achten?
Im uphill wenns steil wird drehen die mk2 bei mir gerne mal durch. (Also Mehr Grip erwünscht)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Maui_Jim (19. Mai 2014)

MPille schrieb:


> Habe ja ne Reverb. Muss nochmal schauen, aber wenn ich sie runter fahre und im Wiegetritt den Berg hoch trete, knackt es trotzdem.



Mit welchem Drehmoment hast du die Sattelklemme angezogen? Ich hatte mal das Problem das die Sattelklemme zu Fest war und deshalb hat die Reverb geknackt. Keine Ahnung warum. 6nm sollten es sein, soweit ich mich erinnere. Bin mir aber nicht mehr sicher. Drehmoment angepasst und das knacken war weg...


----------



## Braunbaer (19. Mai 2014)

MPille schrieb:


> Mich würde mal interessieren ob jemand mit nem AL+ 7.0 und der Race Face Kurbel ein Knacken hat?



Ich hab ne XT-Kurbel, es knackt auch manchmal. Beim Nerve XC hatte ich auch häufiger ein Knacken. Ich habe dann das Innenlager demontiert, alles schön sauber gemacht und neu eingefettet, dann war es fast weg. Auch eine Sattelstütze mit minimal Dreck drauf kann das Knacken erzeugen. Auch wenn man nicht drauf sitzt, alleine durch das Treten wird der Rahmen so beansprucht, dass es an der Stütze knacken kann... Viel Erfolg!


----------



## MPille (19. Mai 2014)

Oh Mann


----------



## Svennek0910 (19. Mai 2014)

MPille schrieb:


> Mich würde mal interessieren ob jemand mit nem AL+ 7.0 und der Race Face Kurbel ein Knacken hat?Kann natürlich viel sein,glaube eher mein Pedal macht Geräusche.Habe gerade nur keine da zum ausprobieren.
> Wollte nur allgemein mal nachfragen,bevor ich die ganze Kurbel ausbaue.Ist schwer zu orten
> Die Race Face Kurbeln und Lager sollten ja recht haltbar sein.



Also ich hatte auch mal das Problem mit dem Knacken und es waren tatsächlich die Pedale. Leider ist aber nicht jedes Knacken gleich


----------



## MPille (19. Mai 2014)

Also meine Klemmung vom Sattel knackt auch, wenn ich vor oder zurück rutsche. Aber das  Knacken was ich meine kommt aus dem Tretlagerbereich. Könnte aber auch von meinen Pedalen mit den Schuhen kommen. Vorher hatte ich kein Knacken mehr, als ich mal die normalen Schuhe verwendete. 

Gesendet von meinem Note 3


----------



## stanleydobson (20. Mai 2014)

Ich hab auch oft ein knacken im vorderen  bereich aber, vermute aber dass da evtl nur schaltzüge im rahmen anschlagen !?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## exbonner (20. Mai 2014)

Ich werde mein Nerve nach meinem 3-Tages Stoneman-Trail im Juni schweren Herzens verkaufen. Leider wird es neben dem Torque und dem DH'ler kaum noch benutzt. Vielleicht findet sich ja hier jemand, der das Bike in gute Hände nimmt. Die Upgrades sind alle hier im Thread dokumentiert.


----------



## holgiduke (20. Mai 2014)

Also, bei mir knackt das auch ab und zu (sogar vorne und hinten), vermute aber, dass das nur die Äste sind, über die ich drüber fahre.


----------



## exbonner (20. Mai 2014)

stanleydobson schrieb:


> Ich hab auch oft ein knacken im vorderen  bereich aber, vermute aber dass da evtl nur schaltzüge im rahmen anschlagen !?



Ich habe auch schon nach der Ursache eines Knackens gesucht, bis ich auf die Schaltzüge gekommen bin. Sinnlose Verschwendung von Lebenszeit


----------



## stanleydobson (21. Mai 2014)

schrauben/bolzendurchmesser am dämpfer sind doch 8mm ??? (am ende der schraube gemessen?)


----------



## exbonner (21. Mai 2014)

stanleydobson schrieb:


> schrauben/bolzendurchmesser am dämpfer sind doch 8mm ??? (am ende der schraube gemessen?)


müsste stimmen


----------



## stanleydobson (21. Mai 2014)

ja passt schon, hatte grad nur mal wieder nen denkfehler....is ja 22,2x8


----------



## MPille (23. Mai 2014)

Gibt es eigentlich keine Pike Dual Position mit 150 mm.Finde überall nur die Solo Air und 150 mm.
Wie ist die Revelation eigentlich im Vergleich?Weiß das jemand?


----------



## stanleydobson (23. Mai 2014)

bevor ich mich wieder in fachbegriffen verliere: ich finde die pike viel besser als die revelation (2013)


----------



## MPille (23. Mai 2014)

Das sie besser ist weiß ich auch. Du hast die Pike Solo Air oder?


----------



## stanleydobson (23. Mai 2014)

ja solo air, davor revelation solo air


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Liquid01 (23. Mai 2014)

Hey Leute,
Kann mir von euch schnell jemand sagen, ob die Talas Evolution Gabel des Nerve Al+ 6.0 eine o/c ist?
Bin gerade dabei meinem Bike einen rundum sorglos Service zu gönnen (was auch den kleinen Gabelservice beinhalten soll) leider bin ich von der Gabel und Dämpfer-Thematik auch nach mehrstündiger Forenrecherche eher verwirrt als erleuchtet.
Vielleicht könnt ihr mir auch noch sagen, ob ich für den kleinen Service nur 5w40 Motoröl benötige oder auch noch ein Gabelöl.

Gruß
Ein ebenfalls Nerve-Geschädigter


----------



## Dice8 (23. Mai 2014)

Liquid01 schrieb:


> Hey Leute,
> Kann mir von euch schnell jemand sagen, ob die Talas Evolution Gabel des Nerve Al+ 6.0 eine o/c ist?
> Bin gerade dabei meinem Bike einen rundum sorglos Service zu gönnen (was auch den kleinen Gabelservice beinhalten soll) leider bin ich von der Gabel und Dämpfer-Thematik auch nach mehrstündiger Forenrecherche eher verwirrt als erleuchtet.
> Vielleicht könnt ihr mir auch noch sagen, ob ich für den kleinen Service nur 5w40 Motoröl benötige oder auch noch ein Gabelöl.
> ...


Ja, ist eine O/C (Open cartridge). Für die Dämpfung brauchst du Gabelöl, für die Schmierung geht auch Motoröl.
Am einfachsten ist es wenn du dir das "Fox green Oil" holst. Das kannst du bei der O/C in der Dämpfung und zur Schmierung benutzen.

http://www.bike-components.de/products/info/p26586_Suspension-Fluid-Green-Gabeloel-10-WT.html


----------



## S.T.Potter (24. Mai 2014)

Da meine Fox 32 so langsam mit Buchsen - Spiel anfängt würde mich auch interessieren wie der Vergleich Fox 32 ctd zur Revelation rct3 ist, da ich auf eine Absenkung der Gabel nicht verzichten möchte.


----------



## Dice8 (24. Mai 2014)

Welche fox 32 hast du? Eine Evolution CTD?


----------



## MPille (24. Mai 2014)

Mir geht es so ähnlich. Würde auch am liebsten die Pike Dual Position haben, aber die gibt es wohl nur mit 160 mm

Gesendet von meinem Note 3


----------



## S.T.Potter (24. Mai 2014)

Dice8 schrieb:


> Welche fox 32 hast du? Eine Evolution CTD?



Ist die Performence von 2013 mit dem üblem Losbrechmoment.


----------



## Dice8 (24. Mai 2014)

Von der dual Position air (Revelation) hört man leider auch nicht soviel gutes. Die soll wohl stark im mittleren Federweg durchrauschen und eine hohe Endprogression haben wodurch man den Federweg nicht voll ausnutzt bzw ausnutzen kann. Das kannst du auch im Sektor/revelation thread nachlesen. Die Empfehlung geht bei benötigter Absenkung immer zur dual Position coil (DPC) und falls keine Absenkung benötigt wird zur dual air da diese nahezu eine lineare Federkennlinie hat wie die dual Position coil. Die DPC gibt es allerdings nur in der Sektor.


----------



## S.T.Potter (24. Mai 2014)

Dice8 schrieb:


> Von der dual Position air (Revelation) hört man leider auch nicht soviel gutes. Die soll wohl stark im mittleren Federweg durchrauschen und eine hohe Endprogression haben wodurch man den Federweg nicht voll ausnutzt bzw ausnutzen kann. Das kannst du auch im Sektor/revelation thread nachlesen. Die Empfehlung geht bei benötigter Absenkung immer zur dual Position coil (DPC) und falls keine Absenkung benötigt wird zur dual air da diese nahezu eine lineare Federkennlinie hat wie die dual Position coil. Die DPC gibt es allerdings nur in der Sektor.



Das hört sich ja garnicht so berauschend an. Ist davon auch die 2014 relevation betroffen?  Hab versucht mich durch den Sektor/Relevation Tread zu wühlen,  nur ist der sehr "mächtig".
Scheint,  ja so zu sein das jede absenkbare Gabel Probleme mit dem durchrauschen durch den mittleren Federweg hat. Auch finde ich keine brauchbaren Test von  150mm Gabeln. Alles dreht sich um die 160mm Gabeln wobei auch da die aktuelle Fox34 mächtig  versagt und ich denke mal Sie wird ähnlich aufgebaut sein wie die 32.
Vielleicht muss ich mich wirklich von der Absenkung verabschieden und zu ner Pike greifen. Oder vielleicht eine Mattoc. Finde die Gabel auch sehr interessant. 
Erstmal muss dann wohl die Fox 32 weiter arbeiten. Werde die Tage mal  bei Flatout  vorbei schauen. Vielleicht können die ja noch was "retten".


----------



## Mountsven (24. Mai 2014)

Habe folgendes in einem spectral thread gefunden, das wäre wohl die beste Lösung 

Rock Shox antwortete auf die Frage, ob’s ne 150 mm Pike DPA gäbe direkt sinngemäß: "nö, kannste aber einfach den 160 mm Air Shaft austauschen und den kürzeren 150 mm einsetzen"
  * Mit 150 mm Air Shaft hat die Pike dann 542 mm Einbaulänge
  * Lösung: Pike auf 150 mm umbauen, Anhebung des Bikes vorn um 13 mm sollte passen

Demzufolge habe ich auch bei mountainbikes.net angefragt und bestellt. Sie bieten die Pike auch in matt schwarz an. Der Umbau auf 140 oder 150 mm ist kostenfrei. Sehr netter Kontakt, antworten sehr schnell.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mountsven (24. Mai 2014)

Zu lesen hier: http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/index.php?threads/Spectral-AL-27,5"---welche-Pike-?!-;).684952/


----------



## hardliner187 (25. Mai 2014)

Hat jemand irgendwo das datenblatt eines Al+ 7.0 abgespeichert? Will meins Verkaufen und wollt nich genau aufzählen was verbaut ist


----------



## -mats- (25. Mai 2014)

Ich bin ja immer noch am schwanken, ob ich die Talas gegen ne Pike tauschen soll ... aber wenn ich den Test hier:

http://www.cycleholix.de/2014/05/rockshox-pike-rct3/

lese verstehe ich die Lobgesänge nicht so ganz was die Federwegsausnutzung angeht ... wenn die beim Sprung vom Bordstein auch schon "ganz" einfedert ... wo ist der Vorteil?


----------



## -mats- (25. Mai 2014)

hardliner187 schrieb:


> Hat jemand irgendwo das datenblatt eines Al+ 7.0 abgespeichert? Will meins Verkaufen und wollt nich genau aufzählen was verbaut ist


http://www.canyon.com/supportcenter/manuals.html?type=mountainbike


----------



## hardliner187 (25. Mai 2014)

-mats- schrieb:


> http://www.canyon.com/supportcenter/manuals.html?type=mountainbike




ich danke recht herzlich


----------



## S.T.Potter (26. Mai 2014)

Eine absenkbare Pike auf 150mm umbauen lassen hört sich ja recht interessant an.Nur baut sie dann immer noch sehr hoch auf und etwas mehr auf den Hüften hat sie auch. 
Hab mich mal durch den Relevation/Sektor Tread gewühlt. Aber wirklich viel negatives über die Relevation rct3 hab ich nicht finden können. 
Man merkt ich schwanke noch


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## stanleydobson (26. Mai 2014)

findet man auf der canyon page noch irgendwo die geometriedaten? hab nur die ausstattungsseite gefunden ....


----------



## MPille (26. Mai 2014)

Hat die Solo Air mit 150 mm nicht die selbe Einbaulänge wie die Talas? Ich meine schon.


----------



## S.T.Potter (27. Mai 2014)

MPille schrieb:


> Hat die Solo Air mit 150 mm nicht die selbe Einbaulänge wie die Talas? Ich meine schon.


Ohr sorry du hast recht. Beide 52,5. Mein Fehler.


----------



## Herattic (27. Mai 2014)

stanleydobson schrieb:


> findet man auf der canyon page noch irgendwo die geometriedaten? hab nur die ausstattungsseite gefunden ....



Ob es auf der Canyon Seite noch zu finden ist, kann ich dir nicht sagen. Aber damals hatte ich mir die Geometrie sicherheitshalber mal gespeichert:


----------



## stanleydobson (27. Mai 2014)

ich danke dir, genau das hab ich gesucht


----------



## Dice8 (30. Mai 2014)

Da ich von der Shimano SLX Bremse am Torque so angetan war habe ich die kurzerhand ein zweites mal bestellt und die Elixir 3 vom Nerve direkt entsorgt.

Fazit: Bremsleistung deutlich!! besser und höher. Kein bremsrubbeln mehr und vor allem bei Regen leise, kein quietschen und kontinuierliche/r Bremskraft/Druckpunkt!


----------



## MPille (31. Mai 2014)

Ist eigentlich einem beim 7.0 schon aufgefallen, dass kein Turbine Innenlager verbaut ist und nur ein XC? Laut Datenblatt sollte auch ein Turbine Innenlager verbaut sein.


----------



## Linke_Klebe (3. Juni 2014)

Hallo zusammen,

ich brauche mal eure Hilfe.

Ich habe einen Canyon AL+ 8.0 Rahmen gekauft und suche nun Laufräder. Leider hatte ich den DT Swiss M1900 Laufradsatz gekauft, wo das Hinterrad nicht passt, da das nicht für X12 Steckachse ausgelegt ist. Was brauche ich denn genau für eine Bezeichunung? Es gibt da verschieden breite Naben. Was ist denn zu empfehlen?

Danke und Gruß

LK


----------



## Dice8 (3. Juni 2014)

X12 Steckachse mit 142mm Breite.


----------



## Linke_Klebe (3. Juni 2014)

Das wird wohl nicht so leicht da was zu finden. Tendiere ja zum DT Swiss M1900, aber der ist nirgends lieferbar.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## haga67 (3. Juni 2014)

MPille schrieb:


> Ist eigentlich einem beim 7.0 schon aufgefallen, dass kein Turbine Innenlager verbaut ist und nur ein XC? Laut Datenblatt sollte auch ein Turbine Innenlager verbaut sein.


Ja, bei zwei Freunden mit dem 7.0 waren auch keine drin. Weiß aber nicht, welches Tretlager verbaut war.


----------



## mrneisemc (4. Juni 2014)

Manchmal kann man die Einbaubreite mit Adaptern ändern. Kenne deinen DT Swiss Radsatz jetzt nicht, aber es gibt 12x135 und 12x142 (das zuletzt genannte Maß ist X12). Vielleicht hast du glück und es gibt Adapter für deinen Radsatz.


----------



## LANDOs (4. Juni 2014)

Welcher Felgensatz mit Hope Hoops Pro Nabe ist denn für das Nerve AL+ empfehlenswert?


----------



## Braunbaer (5. Juni 2014)

LANDOs schrieb:


> Welcher Felgensatz mit Hope Hoops Pro Nabe ist denn für das Nerve AL+ empfehlenswert?


Standardantwort: Kommt drauf an.

Für All Mountain vielleicht die ZTR Arch EX, wenn's etwas doller wird die ZTR Flow EX. Lass Dich am besten mal bei einem Laufradbauer beraten. Was willst Du überhaupt ausgeben? Wenn's etwas günstiger sein soll vielleicht die Sun Ringle Inferno, die fährt meine Freundin (allerdings mit Sun Ringle Naben) und ist ganz zufrieden.


----------



## LANDOs (5. Juni 2014)

maximal 500 Euro und es sollen laut Besitzerin eine weiße Felge für AM sein.


----------



## Braunbaer (5. Juni 2014)

LANDOs schrieb:


> maximal 500 Euro und es sollen laut Besitzerin eine weiße Felge für AM sein.


Also ungefähr so?



Ohne der Besitzerin etwas zu unterstellen, aber für Damen reicht vielleicht die Arch EX, etwas leichter als die Flow EX und ideal für AM. Und gibt es in weiß


----------



## marc9999 (8. Juni 2014)

Ich liebe mein al+! Einfach jedes mal wieder ein geiles Gefühl. Eben ne kleine runde gefahren ( ca 11 km) das teil knallt einfach! Nur ein bissl warm draussen.Schönes Wochenende an alle


----------



## AngeloT (9. Juni 2014)

MPille schrieb:


> Mich würde mal interessieren ob jemand mit nem AL+ 7.0 und der Race Face Kurbel ein Knacken hat?Kann natürlich viel sein,glaube eher mein Pedal macht Geräusche.Habe gerade nur keine da zum ausprobieren.
> Wollte nur allgemein mal nachfragen,bevor ich die ganze Kurbel ausbaue.Ist schwer zu orten
> Die Race Face Kurbeln und Lager sollten ja recht haltbar sein.



ich hatte auch mal ein Knacken, bei mir waren es dann die Schrauben, die die Kettenblätter zusammenhalten. Die waren recht locker. Bis ich das gefunden hatte, hab ich schon ein paarmal das Tretlager auseinandergebaut und gefettet gehabt


----------



## MPille (9. Juni 2014)

Ich habe wohl ein lockeres Pedal gehabt. Habe kein Knacken mehr


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## S.T.Potter (10. Juni 2014)

Mountsven schrieb:


> Habe folgendes in einem spectral thread gefunden, das wäre wohl die beste Lösung
> 
> Rock Shox antwortete auf die Frage, ob’s ne 150 mm Pike DPA gäbe direkt sinngemäß: "nö, kannste aber einfach den 160 mm Air Shaft austauschen und den kürzeren 150 mm einsetzen"
> * Mit 150 mm Air Shaft hat die Pike dann 542 mm Einbaulänge
> ...


Hey  Gabel schon getestet?


----------



## Mountsven (12. Juni 2014)

Ne, wenn ich es mache dann erst nächstes Jahr wenn ich aus Neuseeland zurück bin. Bis dahin hat man viel zeit zum recherchieren und träumen


----------



## Alexander1984 (22. Juni 2014)

Hallo Leute,

ich lese schon eine Zeitlang mit, jetzt habe ich ein Problem und hoffe ihr könnt mir weiterhelfen.
Ich habe mir im September 2013 ein Nerve AL+ 7.0 in grau/gelb (hornet) gekauft. Leider konnte ich es im Jahr 2013 wegen einer Knie OP nicht wirklich testen aber seit heuer bin ich wieder total dabei und mir ist eins aufgefallen.
Wenn ich Bergauf fahre und den Lenker belaste kommt ein Klack, Klack. Dieses Klacken kommt von vorne aber keine Ahnung wo genau.
Seit einem Monat habe ich meinen Vorbau gewechselt (Kürzerer Vorbau) dennoch ist dieses Klacken nicht weggegangen.
Hat jemand das gleiche Problem mit dem Bike oder hat jemand eine Ahnung was dieses Klacken sein könnte?
Vielen Dank für eure Antworten.

lg
Alexander


----------



## stanleydobson (22. Juni 2014)

hab ich auch , denke es sind die züge im rahmen die anschlagen


----------



## MPille (22. Juni 2014)

Mein Vorbau hat auch meine ich mal geknackt. Kaufte mir Carbon Montagepaste, seit dem scheint es gut zu sein.


----------



## Alexander1984 (22. Juni 2014)

Habe keinen carbon vorbau aber wie gesagt das trat auch vor dem umbau auf

Gesendet von meinem SM-P600 mit Tapatalk


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MPille (22. Juni 2014)

Hat nichts damit zu tun. Habe ich auch nicht. Informiere Dich erst mal was das ist. Funktioniert genauso bei Sattelstütze und Alu Verbindungen. Erhöht einfach die Reibung und beseitigt so Knackgeräusche.


----------



## Alexander1984 (22. Juni 2014)

Vielen Dank für den Tipp hab jetzt bissi im inet gelesen und werde mir so eine paste holen und testen.

Gesendet von meinem SM-P600 mit Tapatalk


----------



## ms303 (22. Juni 2014)

Alexander1984 schrieb:


> Hallo Leute,
> 
> ich lese schon eine Zeitlang mit, jetzt habe ich ein Problem und hoffe ihr könnt mir weiterhelfen.
> Ich habe mir im September 2013 ein Nerve AL+ 7.0 in grau/gelb (hornet) gekauft. Leider konnte ich es im Jahr 2013 wegen einer Knie OP nicht wirklich testen aber seit heuer bin ich wieder total dabei und mir ist eins aufgefallen.
> ...



Hab ich auch mal nach einem Lenkerwechsel gehabt, dass es knackt.

Laaaaaange gesucht...

Was war es?

Schalt-/Bremsgriff  waren zu dicht beieinander montiert, deshalb hat es jedesmal geknackt, wenn der Lenker be- bzw. entlastet wurde.

Gelöst, etwas Luft zwischen den Schellen/Einheiten gelassen, und gut war es...

Wäre auch bei Dir eine Möglichkeit.


----------



## MPille (22. Juni 2014)

Denke ich nicht, denn er hat SRAM mit Matchmarker. Somit nur eine Schelle


----------



## Alexander1984 (27. Juni 2014)

Hallo Leute,

habe heute den Vorbau auseinander genommen und eine Carbon Montagepaste drauf gestrichen.
Leider war das Knacken noch da, nachdem haben wir das ganze Rad auseinander genommen jedes Lager angeschaut und es war wie erwartet alles in Ordnung.
Nach langem hin und her haben wir das Geräusch gefunden es war die Sattelstütze.... Carbon Montagepaste drauf und gut war es, kein klacken mehr.
Durch den Rahmen wird das Geräusch so weitergeleitet das man meint es kommt von vorne..
@stanleydobson vielleicht ist das auch dein Problem was du bei deinem hast..


----------



## MPille (27. Juni 2014)

Hatte ich bei der Sattelstütze und Vorbau gemacht


----------



## Maui_Jim (28. Juni 2014)

Bei meiner Reverb hatte ich mal die Sattelklemme zu fest angezogen, das hat auch wie wild geknackt. Mit Drehmomentschlüssel kontrolliert und Drehmoment korrigiert, weg war das knacken...


----------



## phoxxx (28. Juni 2014)

Hi Leute,
ich möchte in meinem 7.0 jetzt das Dämpfertune ändern.
Einige Seiten vorher in diesem Thread, wurde dieser Link zu dem 2013er Nerve AL+ gepostet:
http://foxracingshox.de/FOX-SHOX/SH...t-Air-Spring-Volume-Tuning-Kit-2005-2012.html
Auf der FOX Page gibt es auch kein 2013er Tuning Kit, liege ich recht in der Annahme, das im Nerve AL+ dann ein 2012er Dämpfer verbaut ist, bzw. dieses Kit auch tatsächlich in meinen Dämpfer passt?

Gruß


----------



## Dice8 (28. Juni 2014)

phoxxx schrieb:


> Hi Leute,
> ich möchte in meinem 7.0 jetzt das Dämpfertune ändern.
> Einige Seiten vorher in diesem Thread, wurde dieser Link zu dem 2013er Nerve AL+ gepostet:
> http://foxracingshox.de/FOX-SHOX/SH...t-Air-Spring-Volume-Tuning-Kit-2005-2012.html
> ...



Das Tune des Dämpfers kannst du mit dem Volumenspacer-Kit nicht verändern. Du veränderst lediglich die Progression. Wenn du das Tune ändern willst musst du den Dämpfer einschicken. Im 7.0 ist ein 2013er Dämpfer. Du brauchst dieses Kit:

http://www.bike-components.de/products/info/p36599_Float-CTD-Tuning-Kit-ab-Modell-2013.html


----------



## phoxxx (28. Juni 2014)

Ok danke, also ist das kit auf der fox page schonmal das falsche, was hier jemand zuvor verlinkt hatte.

Das was du aber zum "tune" sagst ist falsch, gibt rebound tune und compression tune.
Ich meinte das compression tune. 
Aber geholfen hast du mir trotzdem  Danke!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dice8 (28. Juni 2014)

phoxxx schrieb:


> Ok danke, also ist das kit auf der fox page schonmal das falsche, was hier jemand zuvor verlinkt hatte.
> 
> Das was du aber zum "tune" sagst ist falsch, gibt rebound tune und compression tune.
> Ich meinte das compression tune.
> Aber geholfen hast du mir trotzdem  Danke!



Was ich sage ist korrekt, deine Aussage ist falsch. Das Compression Tune wird durch die Volumenspacer nicht geändert. Mit dem Spacer Kit veränderst du die Progression der Luftfeder. Das hat mit der Dämpfung (compression) und der Zugstufe (rebound) nichts zu tun.


----------



## phoxxx (28. Juni 2014)

ok, doch wieder was gelernt  
danke


----------



## Alexander1984 (4. Juli 2014)

Hallo,
wie ja schon in diese, thread erwähnt fahre ich ein Nerve al+ 7.0 2013.
Heute dürfte ich an die grenzen der Elixier 5 angekommen sein. 
Meine Frage ist hier was sind derzeit sehr gute all mountain bremsen?
Habe mir mal die Elixier 9 trail angeschaut bin aber da nicht ganz so sicher was ich nehmen könnte. Vielleicht könnt ihr mir ja bei der Entscheidung helfen.
Also Budget hab ich mir so um die 300 euro vorgestellt.


----------



## Dice8 (4. Juli 2014)

Eine Shimano SLX mit passenden Shimano Bremsscheiben (RT66) gibt es zusammen für ca. 150€

https://www.bike-components.de/prod...-BR-M675-mit-G01S-Resinbelag-Modell-2014.html

https://www.bike-components.de/products/info/p33653_Bremsscheibe-SM-RT66-6-Loch.html


----------



## filiale (4. Juli 2014)

ich würde die xt bevorzugen.mit ice tec.die ist standfest und bewährt.


----------



## Alexander1984 (4. Juli 2014)

Ja die shimano xt sind auch in der engeren auswahl nur schade das man die nicht mit den sram trigger zusammenhängen kann...


----------



## dragonjackson (5. Juli 2014)

Kann man schon. Gibt Adapter dafür, sind aber imho recht teuer


----------



## Dice8 (5. Juli 2014)

Alexander1984 schrieb:


> Ja die shimano xt sind auch in der engeren auswahl nur schade das man die nicht mit den sram trigger zusammenhängen kann...


Hatte mich nicht davon abgehalten eine SLX zu kaufen. Passende Schelle für den sram trigger gibts bei Ebay für 8€ Falls du aktuell beides per Matchmaker zusammen hast.


----------



## dragonjackson (5. Juli 2014)

Ach genau. Andersrum wars teuer. Ich habe die xt trigger und noch die Avid bremsen. Aber die fliegen bald wohl runter...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## pilsnerurknall (5. Juli 2014)

Die Avid XO Trail kann ich absolut empfehlen. Stoppt mit den 4 Kolben wie Sau und kann in jeder Situation bequem mit einem Finger kontrolliert werden.


----------



## schmonkbert (13. Juli 2014)

Hallo Leute,

ich hätte gerne mehr Progression am Hinterbau meines Nerve Al+ 8.0 SE. Dieses Thema wurder hier für verschiedene Modell mit verschiedenen Dämpfern diskutiert.

Mich würde interessieren ob ich beim 8.0 SE mit Volumenspacern gute Chancen auf ein brauchbares Ergebnis habe?

Die Ausfürungen eines Dämpfers sind so verschieden und einige haben ihren ganzen Dämpfer getauscht, weil selbst mit Volumenspacern kein vernünftiges Ergebnis zu erzielen war. Sprich: Ist der Rest meines Dämpfers sinnvoll konfiguriert, dass er zum Hinterbau passt? Leider hab ich dazu noch nicht viel Ahnung ich lese hier nur immer von Luftkammergröße, Reboundtune und was weiß ich noch alles.

Ich nehme an diese hier wären die Richtigen?
http://www.bike-components.de/products/info/p36599_Float-CTD-Tuning-Kit-ab-Modell-2013.html

Vielen Dank


----------



## stanleydobson (13. Juli 2014)

das is halt fox, 4 spacer und bissle flüssigkeit für knappe 50 euro... nie mehr fox

du kannst deinen dämpfer auch zu toxaholics schicken oder wie die heissen, sagst denen wie du es haben willst usw und fertig..soll auch so en fuffi kosten, aber das können andere besser beantworten


----------



## phoxxx (13. Juli 2014)

Also ich hab jetzt den großen spacer drin und bin mehr als zufrieden, beim touren und wiegetritt sackt der weniger ab und im dh hab ich auf einmal nach Sprüngen noch Reserve, wo sonst der gummiring schon runter geschoben wurde. 46€ bei bike components mit 5 spacern.


----------



## Deleted274990 (21. Juli 2014)

AngeloT schrieb:


> wieder mal eine Frage zum nicht-enden-wollenden Dämpferthema am AL+
> 
> Ich habe das 2013er AL+ 9.0 mit dem Fox CTD BV Performance-Dämpfer.
> 
> ...




Habe seit einiger Zeit das gleiche bei mir festgestellt (AL+ 7). Ich kann ebenso kaum ein unterschied zwischen den Stufen feststellen, vorne an der Gabel ist dieser spürbar.
Hast du was in der Zwischenzeit unternommen ?

Vielen Dank


----------



## filiale (21. Juli 2014)

Da kann man nix unternehmen außer einem Dämpferwechsel weg von dem Canyon Fox OEM auf einen standard FOX oder RS.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted274990 (21. Juli 2014)

filiale schrieb:


> Da kann man nix unternehmen außer einem Dämpferwechsel weg von dem Canyon Fox OEM auf einen standard FOX oder RS.


Aber das war ja nicht immer so, ca. 11  Monate war alles in Ordnung


----------



## MPille (21. Juli 2014)

Ich habe meinen Dämpfer anpassen lassen und nun ist alles einwandfrei. Somit war der Unterschied zwischen den Stufen deutlich spürbar. 

Gesendet von meinem SM-G900F mit Tapatalk


----------



## Maui_Jim (21. Juli 2014)

MPille schrieb:


> Ich habe meinen Dämpfer anpassen lassen und nun ist alles einwandfrei. Somit war der Unterschied zwischen den Stufen deutlich spürbar.



Was meinst du mit anpassen lassen?


----------



## MPille (21. Juli 2014)

Bei Toxoholics auf mein Gewicht anpassen lassen. Zug/ Druckstufe Boostvalve wurde alles geändert. 

Gesendet von meinem ASUS Memopad


----------



## Maui_Jim (21. Juli 2014)

Danke für die Info!


----------



## Deleted274990 (21. Juli 2014)

Also hast du dich mit deinen Wünschen direkt an Toxo gewandt ? Wie lange hat das denn gedauert bis du den Dämpfer wieder hattest, bzw. was hat das gekostet ?

Vielen Dank


----------



## MPille (21. Juli 2014)

Lese ab Beitrag 1404, da steht alles. 

Gesendet von meinem ASUS Memopad


----------



## -mats- (21. Juli 2014)

Mal was ganz interessantes aus einem anderen Thread, hier

http://www.probikeshop.net/gabel-ro...air-tapered-achse-15-mm-weiss-2014/96922.html

gibt es eine 2014er Solo Air 150mm in weiß ... genau so eine habe ich lange gesucht und ich habe noch nirgends anders eine solche gesehen, aber auf telefonische Nachfrage teilte man mir mit, dass es die wirklich gibt ... ich habe mir jetzt eine bestellt (die ganz schwarze passt nicht zu meinem weißen AL+ 8.0), mal sehen was da kommt ...


----------



## Linke_Klebe (25. Juli 2014)

Wer von euch würde sein AL+ gegen ein 27.5er ohne zu überlegen sofort eintauschen?


----------



## MPille (25. Juli 2014)

Kommt drauf an was für eines. Was soll das für ne Frage sein?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## -mats- (25. Juli 2014)

Ich wüsste nicht warum. Ausser es ist natürlich insgesamt viel "besser"


----------



## Dice8 (25. Juli 2014)

Gegen das neue Strive ohne Zuzahlung sofort!


----------



## Alexander1984 (25. Juli 2014)

Ich würde meins nicht eintauschen es passt jetzt zu 100%.


----------



## Linke_Klebe (25. Juli 2014)

Der Hintergrund meiner Frage ist der, dass ich einen neuwertigen Rahmen komplett neu aufbauen hab lassen. Alles XT, Avid 7 Trail, Swiss Felgen usw. und nun überlege mir doch ein 27.5er zu besorgen und das 26er verkaufe.


----------



## Alexander1984 (25. Juli 2014)

Warum nicht statt der 7er trail die xt bremse?


----------



## Linke_Klebe (25. Juli 2014)

Die habe ich recht  günstig bekommen.​


----------



## Saintsrest (25. Juli 2014)

Also gegen ein Alutech Teibun würde ich sofort tauschen ;-)


----------



## -mats- (29. Juli 2014)

Linke_Klebe schrieb:


> Der Hintergrund meiner Frage ist der, dass ich einen neuwertigen Rahmen komplett neu aufbauen hab lassen.


Verstehen tue ichs immer noch nicht wirklich, ausserdem hast du nicht gesagt, was das zu tauschende Rad denn wäre. Genau das gleiche Rad mit den gleichen Komponenten nur in 27,5 anstatt 26 macht technisch gar keinen Sinn. Besonders, da der Unterschied gar nicht so gross ist, wie man mal auf der Titelseite sehen konnte:

http://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/1455524


----------



## Liquid01 (6. August 2014)

Hat von euch schonmal jemand eine Kettenführung an sein AL+ geschraubt?
Besitzt das Bike eine ISCG 05 Aufnahme oder ist das immer noch diese Eigenkreation von Canyon?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dice8 (6. August 2014)

Das AL+ hat diese Eigenkreation von Canyon. Ich selbst fahre die originale Kettenführung von Canyon.


----------



## Deleted274990 (6. August 2014)

areosol schrieb:


> Habe seit einiger Zeit das gleiche bei mir festgestellt (AL+ 7). Ich kann ebenso kaum ein unterschied zwischen den Stufen feststellen, vorne an der Gabel ist dieser spürbar.
> Hast du was in der Zwischenzeit unternommen ?
> 
> Vielen Dank



Um das Abzuschließen, von Canyon wurde ich an Fox verwiesen und schickte den Dämpfer mit der Hoffnung auf Gewährleistung / Garantie ein. Nach 1 1/2 Wochen habe ich diesen nun wieder und er wurde tatsächlich gewartet und funktioniert nun wieder sauber. Im Anschreiben stand als Ursache "IFP Druck zu gering"


----------



## Braunbaer (6. August 2014)

Liquid01 schrieb:


> Hat von euch schonmal jemand eine Kettenführung an sein AL+ geschraubt?
> Besitzt das Bike eine ISCG 05 Aufnahme oder ist das immer noch diese Eigenkreation von Canyon?



Beim AL+ ist eine ISCG-Abdapterscheibe dabei. Damit passt dann die e13 TRS+ Dual, schaust Du:




Die Original-KeFü von Canyon schützt nur vor Klappern und dem Runterfallen der Kette, aber nicht vor dem Aufsetzen mit dem Kettenblatt auf Hinternissen. Daher wollte ich unbedingt einen Bashguard. Ich fahre allerdings auch 2-fach. Als Alternative kann man an der 3-fach-Kurbel das große Blatt abschrauben und durch einen Bashring ersetzen.


----------



## Linke_Klebe (11. August 2014)

Mal eine kurze Frage, passt ein Syntace F119 auf das AL?


----------



## Braunbaer (11. August 2014)

Linke_Klebe schrieb:


> Mal eine kurze Frage, passt ein Syntace F119 auf das AL?


Wieso sollte der nicht passen  Das AL und AL+ haben oben einen 1 1/8" Gabelschaft, passt also. Jetzt muss nur noch der Lenkerdurchmesser zum Vorbau passen. Wenn ich das richtig lese der F119 hat die 31,8mm-Klemmung, also muss Dein Lenker an der Klemmung auch diesen Durchmesser aufweisen. Im Zweifel mit nem Messschieber nachmessen...


----------



## Linke_Klebe (11. August 2014)

Ich habe den originalen Iridium Lenker drauf und kann gerade nicht nach messen. Weiß jemand auswendig was der für ein Maß hat?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DerRuhrBiker (13. August 2014)

Hat jemand von euch einen Flaschenhalter bei Rahmengröße M am Unterrohr montiert? Bei mir passt es einfach überhaupt nicht. Unten stößt die Flasche am Dämpfer an und entnehmen/einstecken der Trinkflasche ist eigentlich nicht möglich, da es am Oberrohr so eng wird. Hat jemand Ideen?


----------



## Linke_Klebe (13. August 2014)

Camelbak...


----------



## DerRuhrBiker (13. August 2014)

Ist vorhanden, würde aber gerne ein wenig Gewicht auf dem Rücken sparen


----------



## Linke_Klebe (13. August 2014)

Es passt wohl höchstens eine 0,5 l.


----------



## Alexander1984 (13. August 2014)

http://www.bike24.de/1.php?content=8;navigation=1;menu=1000,5,128,68;product=63849
Habe den Flaschenhalter und der passt super


----------



## pytek (19. August 2014)

Hallo zusammen,

habe am meinem AL+ 7.0 (Dämpfer) folgende Änderungen vorgenommen:  
BV von 175 auf 250; Rebound Tune von XL auf M und Velocity Tune von M auf F + dritt grösstem Spacer.
Ich wiege 86kg + Kleidung + Rucksack. 
Bin ganze Zeit mit 20% (Dämpfer 220psi 7-8 Klicks; Gabel 105psi 7-8 Klicks) gefahren, aber konnte irgendwie nie den ganzen federweg nutzen. Kleine Sprünge(30cm), Stufen(30-40cm) usw. Jetzt fahre ich 25% (Gabel 95psi 6 Klicks; Dämpfer 205psi 6 Klicks).
Was ich aber beobachten konnte bei steilen langsamen Abfahrten ist der halber federweg bei der Gabel schon weg, ist das normal ? 
Mich würde interessieren mit welchem SAG ihr fährt ?


----------



## Dice8 (22. August 2014)

pytek schrieb:


> [...]
> Was ich aber beobachten konnte bei steilen langsamen Abfahrten ist der halber federweg bei der Gabel schon weg, ist das normal ?
> [...]



Das was du beschreibst ist das typische Wegsacken im mittleren Federweg bei Federgabeln mit schlechter Luftfeder und/oder Dämpfung bzw. falscher Einstellung.


----------



## impressive (25. August 2014)

Kann mir jemand sagen welches Kurbellager beim 2013er Nerve AL+ 6.0 verbaut ist bzw welche Achslänge und und Gehäusebreite ich brauche?
Möchte gleich das richtige bestellen und beim ausbauen gleich tauschen, damit das bike nicht ne Woche ohne rumstehen muss


----------



## Dice8 (25. August 2014)

impressive schrieb:


> Kann mir jemand sagen welches Kurbellager beim 2013er Nerve AL+ 6.0 verbaut ist bzw welche Achslänge und und Gehäusebreite ich brauche?
> Möchte gleich das richtige bestellen und beim ausbauen gleich tauschen, damit das bike nicht ne Woche ohne rumstehen muss



BSA 73mm


----------



## impressive (25. August 2014)

vielen Dank!

Kennt jmd die Achslänge ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Trailfritz (29. August 2014)

Hallo,

ich brauch auch mal Eure Hilfe.

Ich musste meine hintere Bremse einschicken... die kam gestern mit ersetzten Sattel wieder. Nun wollte ich Dat. Ding wieder montieren, aber mich wundert die Schraubenlänge... Vielleicht ist einer von Euch so nett und schickt mir ein Bild der hinteren Bremse... Und ganz geil wäre wenn jemand mal das Gewinde misst... Also Schraube durch Sattel und Adapter, und dann die Länge die unten rauskommt (quasi was in die PM Aufnahme geschraubt wird).Das sinD bei mir gut 15mm und erscheint etwas viel... Hoffe das ist nachvollziehbar. Schonmal danke)


----------



## Trailfritz (29. August 2014)

Es handelt sich um ein Nerve AL+ 8.0 mit elixir Trail...


----------



## Trailfritz (29. August 2014)

Ich glaub ich habe den Fehler... Hinten sind die ich Sage mal Rundkeilscheiben montiert und vorne nicht, oder? Vorne nicht, oder?


----------



## S.T.Potter (3. September 2014)

hollle schrieb:


> Ich glaub ich habe den Fehler... Hinten sind die ich Sage mal Rundkeilscheiben montiert und vorne nicht, oder? Vorne nicht, oder?


Brauchst du noch nen Bild?


----------



## Trailfritz (3. September 2014)

Ja sicherheitshalber wäre ich dankbar...


----------



## Liquid01 (3. September 2014)

@Braunbaer : War diese Adapterplatte bei dir direkt dabei? Hab gerade alles durchsucht und keine gefunden...


----------



## Trailfritz (3. September 2014)

@S.T.Potter wäre Super wenn du mir nochmal ein Bildchen schickst


----------



## Braunbaer (4. September 2014)

Liquid01 schrieb:


> @Braunbaer : War diese Adapterplatte bei dir direkt dabei? Hab gerade alles durchsucht und keine gefunden...


Ja, die war im Paket dabei. Heißt offiziell evtl. "Hammerschmidt-Adapter" (genau das Teil hier ist das: http://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/article/131999-canyon-iscg-adapter). Sonst ruf mal bei CANYON an...


----------



## Liquid01 (4. September 2014)

@Braunbaer : Na toll, aber hauptsache Reflektoren mitschicken ;-) Danke für die Info, werd ich heut Mittag mal anrufen und hoffen, dass die mir nach einem Jahr noch welche zuschicken...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dragonjackson (4. September 2014)

Sagt mal... 
Habe ein Nerve AL+ 8.0. Standard mit der Elixir 7/Trail. Baue sie gerade auf die Shimano XT Bremse um.
Sind bei euch keine I-Spec Adapter mitgeliefert worden? Dachte bei einem Set ist das dabei? 
Jetzt heisst es I-Spec Adapter für 25,- nachbestellen?!


----------



## 81dani (4. September 2014)

Für vorne brauchst du einen shimano Adapter und hinten funktioniert der alte. Adapter hat bei BC 6 Euro gekostet.
Habe gestern auchuauf xt umgebaut. Ist jetzt Hammer zu fahren.
Achtung: highsider Gefahr


----------



## dragonjackson (4. September 2014)

I-Spec Schelle??? Nicht der Bremsadapter? Wir reden schon vom Gleichen?


----------



## 81dani (4. September 2014)

Ahh sorry, falsch gelesen.
Nein i spec wurde nicht mit geliefert. Ich habe jetzt zwei schellen am Bike pro Seite.


----------



## dragonjackson (4. September 2014)

bähhhhh... ok, danke für die info...


----------



## 81dani (4. September 2014)

Habe mich mühevoll durch das Forum gelesen aber noch keine genaueren Erfahrungen von Leuten die auf eine Lyrik 170 mm Federweg umgestiegen sind gelesen.
Ich persönlich benutze die Talas Funktion niemals. Das heißt ich habe uphill immer die 150 mm eingestellt. Ich wohne in den Alpen und schaffe damit problemlos steile Anstiege.
Danke für Infos


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MPille (5. September 2014)

Macht in meinen Augen keinen Sinn.


----------



## 81dani (5. September 2014)

Warum keinen Sinn?
Die 32er Fox ist schon teilweise sehr schwammig...


----------



## MPille (5. September 2014)

Allein von der Geometrie her meine ich.


----------



## 81dani (5. September 2014)

Ich denke gerade wegen der Geometrie habe ich trial massig viele Vorteile. Momentan sind größere Treppen immer eine gewisse Herausforderung.
Auch ab einer gewissen Geschwindigkeit am trial über Wurzelteppiche wird es vom Gefühl sehr unsicher.


----------



## MPille (5. September 2014)

Da würde ich mir dann aber eher ein richtiges Enduro anschaffen. Aber jeder wie er will.


----------



## 81dani (5. September 2014)

Geld, Gewicht,...


----------



## Braunbaer (5. September 2014)

81dani schrieb:


> Ich denke gerade wegen der Geometrie habe ich trial massig viele Vorteile.



Trial? Du meinst Trail? Eigentlich wurde schon alles gesagt, mit der Lyrik veränderst Du die Geometrie. Die Lyrik hat 3cm mehr Einbaulänge als die Fox 32! Heißt: Lenkwinkel flacher (was nicht unbedingt schlecht ist) und Sitzwinkel flacher (was nicht so gut ist). Außerdem ist es dann immer noch kein Enduro. Und was soll eine schwere Gabel an einem leichten AM? Wie schon gesagt: Kauf Dir ein Enduro (Tyee, ICB1) und schraub da die Lyrik ran. Oder ein 29er.. das hat bei Treppen Vorteile...  Und wenn Dir die Fox32 nur zu schwubbelig ist, kauf Dir ne Pike 150...


----------



## stanleydobson (5. September 2014)

81dani schrieb:


> Geld, Gewicht,...



mein neues tyee ist sogar leichter als mein altes al+...


----------



## dragonjackson (5. September 2014)

Da würde ich das Geld lieber in ein gutes Fahrtraining investieren. Hat bei mir viel gebracht. 
Vor allem die Erkenntnis: mehr ist nicht immer besser!


----------



## 81dani (7. September 2014)

Erst mal vielen Dank den vielen Experten 
Meine Feierabend Runde ist uphill ca. 1.20h und ich habe dann aber 1000 hm hinter mir. Das heißt: weil die Bike Bravo schreibt man brauch für alle Fälle ein Enduro damit man es auf einen Alpentrail richtig krachen lassen kann, dann wünsche ich viel Spaß beim uphillen. 
Mit der richtigen Technik ist sowohl up wie downhill viel zu machen. Ideal wäre bei uns ein 301 er Rahmen, aber der ist natürlich eine Kostenfrage.
Meine Frage war, ob jemand Erfahrung mit einer Lyrik hat. Ich wollte keine Ratschläge, wie mache eine Fahrsicherheitstraining oder kaufe ein Enduro.
Also nochmal:
Hat jemand eine Lyrik verbaut und kann mir seine Erfahrungen damit kurz wiedergeben.
Danke


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## stanleydobson (7. September 2014)

da dir die leute abgeraten haben davon, denke ich nicht dass dir jemand helfen kann 

und wo jetzt der unterschied zwischen nem 14,5 AM und nem 14,5 Enduro ist, weiß ich auch nicht


----------



## 81dani (7. September 2014)

@staynledobson: Danke für die INFO
Würde mich natürlich dein Fachurteil interessieren, wie es sich in Mainz auf durchschnittlich 600 HM Bergen mit einem Enduro so fährt...


----------



## stanleydobson (7. September 2014)

81dani schrieb:


> @staynledobson: Danke für die INFO
> Würde mich natürlich dein Fachurteil interessieren, wie es sich in Mainz auf durchschnittlich 600 HM Bergen mit einem Enduro so fährt...


gut dass es autos gibt und forenkollegen die ebenfalls umgestiegen sind

ich weiß nicht was du hier hören willst? die kollegen haben dir davon abgeraten, ergo kann dir keiner helfen, davon abgesehen viel spaß mit der garantie wenn was passiert

ne anständige 150er gabel rein wie die pike dann brauchst du auch keine lyric


----------



## 81dani (7. September 2014)

Na dann wünsche ich viel Spaß beim autobikeenduro fahren


----------



## stanleydobson (7. September 2014)

alles klar experte
ich kann dir ne Boxxer im AL+ empfehlen
bye


----------



## 81dani (7. September 2014)

Ich gebe mich ja nicht als Experte aus ;-) im Gegensatz zu manch anderem. Aber du hast ja gerade alles über deine Kenntnisse selber gesagt: boxxer rauf, rein in dein Auto und dann uphilllll.


----------



## dragonjackson (7. September 2014)

Was habt ihr für ein Problem. Dein Ton, dani, ist jetzt auch etwas provokativ. Ohne dass man dein Fahrprofil kennt, kann man wenig sagen, vielleicht gehst halt einfach in ein "Experten-Forum"? 
 Und da du alles Andere nicht lesen willst, kann ich dir nicht helfen. 
Über Andere zu urteilen ist auch anmaßend - ich mutmaße auch nicht, wofür du 170mm brauchst/die Bikebravo dich doch beeinflusst... (allein die Aussage mit dem 301) 
Ups, jetzt urteile ich doch...  egal...


----------



## 81dani (7. September 2014)

You are right dragonjackson
Ich wollte lediglich vor gefühlten 20 posts Erfahrungen über einen rider mit Lyrik.
Ich wollte weder eine Kaufempfehlung für ein propain oder sonstiges
In diesem Sinne nichts für ungut ;-)


----------



## S.T.Potter (9. September 2014)

Dice8 schrieb:


> Das AL+ hat diese Eigenkreation von Canyon. Ich selbst fahre die originale Kettenführung von Canyon.


Was hat die Kettenfürung denn gekostet und hast du evtl mal ein Bild davon?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dice8 (10. September 2014)

S.T.Potter schrieb:


> Was hat die Kettenfürung denn gekostet und hast du evtl mal ein Bild davon?


Die KeFü kostet glaube ich 39€ was nicht gerade billig ist ABER sie funktioniert 1A. Ein Bild kann ich die aktuell leider nicht anbieten da ich im Urlaub bin. 

https://www.canyon.com/accessories/#category=F22&id=27165


----------



## Braunbaer (10. September 2014)

Dice8 schrieb:


> Die KeFü kostet glaube ich 39€ was nicht gerade billig ist ABER sie funktioniert 1A.



Naja, eigentlich geht der Preis. Die e13 KeFü ist deutlich teurer und selbst dieses Plastikteil namens c.guard kostet 40€.

Aber aufpassen, die Canyon-KeFü ist nur für 2-fach-Kurbeln geeignet!


----------



## Dice8 (10. September 2014)

Braunbaer schrieb:


> [...]
> 
> Aber aufpassen, die Canyon-KeFü ist nur für 2-fach-Kurbeln geeignet!


Guter Hinweis! Aber 3-Fach macht mMn an einem AM/Enduro ehe wenig Sinn.


----------



## S.T.Potter (11. September 2014)

Dice8 schrieb:


> Guter Hinweis! Aber 3-Fach macht mMn an einem AM/Enduro ehe wenig Sinn.


Mein großes Ritzel ist eigentlich auch nur dafür da um aufzusetzen. Aber auf 2 Fach umrüsten ist mir zu teuer.


----------



## Svennek0910 (11. September 2014)

Auf 2-fach umrüsten ist wohl nicht mit dem Abnehmen des großen Blattes gemacht?


----------



## Faekynn (11. September 2014)

Svennek0910 schrieb:


> Auf 2-fach umrüsten ist wohl nicht mit dem Abnehmen des großen Blattes gemacht?



Ich habs zwar nicht gemacht, weil ich auch die großen Gänge hernehm (wenns mal flacher ist), aber ich hätte gedacht, beim Umwerfer kann man einfach auf 2fach umstellen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## filiale (11. September 2014)

Der Umwerfer wird nicht umgestellt, der hat einfach einen kürzeren Weg, das wars. Die Schalthebel bei Shimano sind 3fach / 2 fach umstellbar durch einen kleinen Schalter auf der Unterseite. Einfach nur abnehmen des großen Kettenblatt wäre unvorteilhaft (wegen der Kettenlinie), ist aber oftmals gängige Praxis (aus Kostengründen) und wird durch einen Dummy (bash) ersetzt. Dadurch bleibt das Gewicht (keine Vorteile) und man setzt immer noch früher auf wie bei 3fach. Daher ist das einfache Abnehmen den größten Kettenblatt "suboptimal".


----------



## Faekynn (11. September 2014)

filiale schrieb:


> ... wird durch einen Dummy (bash) ersetzt. Dadurch bleibt das Gewicht (keine Vorteile) und man setzt immer noch früher auf wie bei 3fach.



Naja, nicht ganz so früh... Man kann den Bashguard ja paasend zur Größe der mittleren Kettenblätter kaufen.

Egal, ich hab 3 Kettenblätter plus Bahsguard, da brauch ich mir übers Gewicht und so keine Gedanken mehr machen


----------



## Svennek0910 (11. September 2014)

filiale schrieb:


> Einfach nur abnehmen des großen Kettenblatt wäre unvorteilhaft (wegen der Kettenlinie), ist aber oftmals gängige Praxis (aus Kostengründen) und wird durch einen Dummy (bash) ersetzt.


Was wäre denn noch zu tun? Komplette Kurbel als 2-fach neu kaufen?


----------



## Liquid01 (12. September 2014)

Heute ist endlich der Adapter auf ISCG05 gekommen, also nichts wie ran ans Bike und Kettenführung NC-17Stinger drauf. Kurbel wieder dran und siehe da...... Passt nicht Die Schrauben des kleinsten Kettenblattes Schleifen an der Kettenführung (konnte ich jedoch mit ein paar gezielten Hammerschlägen beheben) was aber wahrscheinlich nicht so einfach zu beheben sein wird ist das Problem, dass die Kette in den niedrigen Gängen auf dem kleinen Kettenblatt an der Oberkannte der Führung schleift.
Jemand schon mal das gleiche versucht und vielleicht eine Lösung?
Ansonsten kann man wahrscheinlich nur empfehlen die originale Kettenführung von Canyon zu kaufen, ist wahrscheinlich stressfreier


----------



## Dice8 (13. September 2014)

Liquid01 schrieb:


> [...]
> Ansonsten kann man wahrscheinlich nur empfehlen die originale Kettenführung von Canyon zu kaufen, ist wahrscheinlich stressfreier


Definitiv. KeFü dranschrauben und das Röllchen in der horizontalen und vertikalen Höhe zum KB einstellen --> fertig.


----------



## S.T.Potter (17. September 2014)

Gibt es denn keine Kefü für 3 fach die ans Canyon passt?


----------



## Dice8 (17. September 2014)

Ich glaube nein. Aber wie schon erwähnt sehe ich für eine 3-Fach Kurbel keine Zukunft an einem AM/Enduro.


----------



## Braunbaer (17. September 2014)

S.T.Potter schrieb:


> Gibt es denn keine Kefü für 3 fach die ans Canyon passt?


Die c.guide, hier ein Test. Vorteil: Günstig, einfach zu installieren. Nachteil: Rasselt, insbesondere beim großen Kettenblatt, kein Bashguard.

Update: Wie @Dice8 schon schrieb: Wenn man in seinem Einsatzgebiet eine KeFü braucht, dann ist die Verwendung der 3-fach-Kurbel fraglich.


----------



## Warsteiner87 (28. September 2014)

Hallo, 
ich will mein Nerve al+ 8.0 stealth black verkaufen, hat zufällig hier jemand Interesse?
hat noch einer zufällig das Datenblatt und den Neu Preis?
Danke und Gruß


----------



## Herattic (28. September 2014)

Ich hatte mir damals mal sicherheitshalber die Ausstattung gesichert:


 

Der Preis lag, wenn ich mich nicht irre, bei 2599 Euro.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Warsteiner87 (28. September 2014)

Super!! Danke 
Also falls einer Interesse hat, bin auf Yeti umgestiegen, bei bedarf auch nur der Rahmen

Gruß


----------



## lumixmtb (30. September 2014)

Hi,

hat jemand schonmal ein Monarch Plus oder Monarch Plus Debonair auf das Nerve AL+ montiert? Geht das? Ich meine hat der Piggybag vom Dämpfer genug Platz?

Danke für eure Hilfe.

Lg
Patrick


----------



## Braunbaer (30. September 2014)

lumixmtb schrieb:


> hat der Piggybag vom Dämpfer genug Platz?


Scroll mal ein paar Seiten zurück,@Toshi181 hatte sich einen Monarch+ montiert, seine Eindrücke waren äußerst positiv. Hängt aber auch von der Rahmengröße ab, ob der passt. Und einen Flaschenhalter passt dann natürlich auch nicht mehr dran.


----------



## lumixmtb (30. September 2014)

Danke für die Antwort. Sind 72 Seiten :-(. Gibt es nicht eine Möglichkeit im Thema nach Stichwörter zu suchen?
Habe übrigens Rahmengröße M.


----------



## Dice8 (30. September 2014)

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/search/4455347/?q=monarch&t=post&o=relevance&c[thread]=607855

Hier z.B.



Toshi181 schrieb:


> Der Monarch Plus passt so gerade eben rein. Wenn ganz eingefedert ist, hängt der Piggybag 3mm vor der unteren Zugführung.
> 
> Der normale Monarch würde mich auch interessieren!!



Toshi hatte auch einen M Rahmen.


----------



## stanleydobson (30. September 2014)

ja geht hatte ich auch


----------



## filiale (30. September 2014)

ja du kannst im thema suchen mit stichworten


----------



## ekib (15. Oktober 2014)

Habe ein Nerve AL+ 9.0. Kann mir jemand sagen wozu der QR Code am Unterrohr gut ist?

Das Rad ist von 08.2013, leider hat der Verkäufer die Rechnung nicht mehr gefunden. Habe ich wohl trotzdem Garantie?


----------



## Thiel (15. Oktober 2014)

Du hast keine Garantie oder Gewährleistung, da die nur für den Erstbesitzer gilt. Das müsste auch in den AGB von Canyon stehen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dice8 (15. Oktober 2014)

Der QR Code ist meine ich die Rahmennummer in scanbarer Form.


----------



## Braunbaer (15. Oktober 2014)

ekib schrieb:


> Das Rad ist von 08.2013, leider hat der Verkäufer die Rechnung nicht mehr gefunden. Habe ich wohl trotzdem Garantie?



Ja, 2 Jahre Gewährleistung. Die 6-jährige Garantie gibt's nur für Erstbesitzer. Über die Rahmennummer kann Canyon Dein Rad ja zuordnen, die Rechnung braucht es dazu m.E. nicht.


----------



## ekib (15. Oktober 2014)

Leider lt. Canyon keine Garantie und keine Gewährleistung. Habe ein Problem mit dem Dämpfer und hatte wenigstens auf Kulanz gehofft.


----------



## Linke_Klebe (16. Oktober 2014)

Dann soll halt der Erstbesitzer das für Dich klar machen.


----------



## ekib (16. Oktober 2014)

Der findet leider die Rechnung nicht mehr und hat auch kein weiteres Interesse.


----------



## ekib (17. Oktober 2014)

Evtl. hat ja einer der ein AL+ 9.0 fährt seine Rechnung noch und kann mir eine Kopie zur Verfügung stellen. Rahmengrösse wäre M, aber das ist zweitrangig denke ich.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Maui_Jim (19. Oktober 2014)

ekib schrieb:


> Habe ein Problem mit dem Dämpfer und hatte wenigstens auf Kulanz gehofft.



Wenn das Problem mit einem Fox-Dämpfer besteht ist das mit der Garantie eh schon erledigt. Nach nem Jahr muss der Dämpfer zum Service, gibt Fox vor, ansonsten ist das mit dem zweiten Jahr schon dahin...
War zumindest so, glaube aber auch nicht das die daran etwas geändert haben. 
Was hast du denn für ein Problem mit dem Dämpfer?


----------



## ekib (19. Oktober 2014)

Hätte beim CTD Probleme habe jetzt den Druck erhöht und einen Spacer eingebaut und siehe da jetzt wird es besser.


----------



## Maui_Jim (20. Oktober 2014)

ekib schrieb:


> Hätte beim CTD Probleme habe jetzt den Druck erhöht und einen Spacer eingebaut und siehe da jetzt wird es besser.


Dann passt das ja...


----------



## ekib (20. Oktober 2014)

Denke ja, probiere mal ein bißchen hin und her und dann werden wir sehen. Habe auch noch ein Problem mit dem Hebel der Reverse Stealth, aber das verfolge ich nächtes Wochenende. Hier benötigt man den Handballen um die Stütze zur Funktion zu bewegen und muss dann den Hebel auch wieder mit Hand zurückziehen. Evtl. hatte jemand schon das Problem?

Ansonsten tolles Bike kann ich nur sagen.


----------



## 81dani (20. Oktober 2014)

Hallo ekib
Habe seit dem we das gleiche Problem. Ein Kollege meinte,dass ich das System entlüften muss.
Werde mich auch demnächst genauer damit beschäftigten.


----------



## ekib (20. Oktober 2014)

Ok mein Bekannter meint auch wie ein anderer User das die Leitung geknickt sein könnte.


----------



## 81dani (20. Oktober 2014)

Ahh okay - könnte Sinn machen. Hatte das Problem erst nachdem ich die Sattelstütze ganz hinunter gefahren bin. Als ich im Tal war und die Sattelstütze wieder etwas heraus gezogen habe funktionierte die Reverb wieder ganz normal.
Werde es jetzt einmal genauer beobachten und dann berichten.


----------



## Linke_Klebe (23. Oktober 2014)

Falls jemand ein neu aufgebautes 8.0+ sucht (Größe M), einfach mal melden. Alles XT, Avid Trail 7 Bremse, DT Swiss...alles 3 mal benutzt.


----------



## ekib (28. Oktober 2014)

Problem gelöst war nur im Sattelrohr geknickt.


----------



## 81dani (29. Oktober 2014)

Gerade zurück von meinem haustrail und alles wieder okay. 
War vermutlich eine geknickte Leitung. 
Danke für den Tipp


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Razzor (13. November 2014)

Hallo!
Wie vor einigen Seiten zu lesen, war auch ich unzurfrieden mit meinem Fox Dämpfer. Hab ihn ausgebaut und statt dessen einen Rock Shox Monarch Plus RC3 eingebaut. Genau diesen hier: https://www.bike-components.de/de/Rock-Shox/Monarch-Plus-RC3-Daempfer-p35902/

Ich wiege 100kg. Bei 275 PSI habe ich in der Druckstufe "Min" einen SAG von 35 %. Bei der Druckstufe "FIRM" einen von 28%. 
Ich spüre auch kaum ein Unterschied zwischen Min, Mid und Firm. Bin noch nicht gefahren, habe nur im sitzen den SAG ermittelt. 
Außerdem habe ich angenommen das "Firm" kaum noch Federweg freigibt, jedoch federt es auf Firm fast genauso wie auf Min. 
Habe ich was falsch gemacht? Ist der SAG bei 100kg normal? Ist es normal das es fast keinen Unterschied zwischen Min und Firm gibt?

Danke & Gruß
Razzor


----------



## Dice8 (13. November 2014)

Bei deinem Gewicht und den Umstand das der Hinterbau linear ist mit einem Übersetzungsverhältnis von 3:1 könnte ich mir vorstellen dass das M Tune vielleicht doch zu soft ist. Mit dem Hebel stellst du ja nur die LSC ein. Die HSC wird ja durch das Tune festgelegt.


----------



## Razzor (13. November 2014)

Dice8 schrieb:


> Bei deinem Gewicht und den Umstand das der Hinterbau linear ist mit einem Übersetzungsverhältnis von 3:1 könnte ich mir vorstellen dass das M Tune vielleicht doch zu soft ist. Mit dem Hebel stellst du ja nur die LSC ein. Die HSC wird ja durch das Tune festgelegt.



Also durch den Hebel stell ich nur ein ob beim treten der Dämpfer mehr oder weniger mitwippt? Beim originalen Fox Dämpfer war es ja anders.

Hab jetzt nochmal geschaut, bei exakt 275 PSI habe ich 30% SAG. 
Wenn ich den Tune auf "L" ändern lassen würde, wäre auch 20% SAG möglich?


----------



## Dice8 (13. November 2014)

"L" ist Low. Also noch weicher! Wenn dann auf "H".


----------



## Razzor (13. November 2014)

Dice8 schrieb:


> "L" ist Low. Also noch weicher! Wenn dann auf "H".



OK vielen Dank!


----------



## Razzor (14. November 2014)

Wo kann man den Tune ändern lassen? Finde im Internet irgendwie nichts dazu.


----------



## Dice8 (14. November 2014)

z.B. bei Flatout in Dortmund.


----------



## Liquid01 (14. November 2014)

@Razzor 
Wenn du das ganze mal getestest hast wäre es super, wenn du mal kurz deine Erfahrungen schildern könntest.
Spiele auch mit dem Gedanken diesen Dämpfer einzusetzen.


----------



## Razzor (14. November 2014)

Liquid01 schrieb:


> @Razzor
> Wenn du das ganze mal getestest hast wäre es super, wenn du mal kurz deine Erfahrungen schildern könntest.
> Spiele auch mit dem Gedanken diesen Dämpfer einzusetzen.



Gerne!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Razzor (20. November 2014)

Hab übrigens meine Volume Spacer für den Fox Dämpfer zu verkaufen. Falls jemand Interesse hat, kurz PN schreiben.


----------



## Liquid01 (24. November 2014)

Gibt es eigentlich einen bestimmten Grund, warum hier anscheinend noch niemand versucht hat z.B. einen Marzocchi oder Manitou Dämpfer einzubauen?


----------



## Rad-und-Lauf (24. November 2014)

Warum, ich war ohne und mit Volume Spacer zufrieden, somit kein Grund etwas zu probieren.


----------



## Rad-und-Lauf (24. November 2014)

Habe allerdings auch erst zwei Fahrten hinter mir, habe das Bike gebraucht erworben.


----------



## Thiel (24. November 2014)

Liquid01 schrieb:


> Gibt es eigentlich einen bestimmten Grund, warum hier anscheinend noch niemand versucht hat z.B. einen Marzocchi oder Manitou Dämpfer einzubauen?



Ja, es werden in der Regel nur Hersteller zum nachrüsten gewählt, die auch ab Werk verbaut sind. Das hat etwas mit dem Image und Akzeptanz zu tun. 
Würde Canyon zB nur noch Manitou und Marzocchi verbauen, würden sie weniger Bikes verkaufen. Technisch sind die Produkte aber auch auf einem aktuellen Stand.


----------



## Liquid01 (24. November 2014)

Also eher Prestigegründe...
Was würden denn die Federgurus hier z.B. zu einem Manitou SPV Swinger 4 Way oder Marzocchi Rocco RC sagen?
Ich würde meinen Dämpfer gerne austauschen, habe allerdings noch recht wenig Erfahrung auf dem Gebiet und wollte keine Unsummen an Geld in die Hand nehmen...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ekib (24. November 2014)

Für einige Teile gibt es auch keine Freigabe des Herstellers, sollte man auch immer beachten!!

Wollte an meinem Spectral evtl. die Gabel wechseln, auch hier gibt es nur bestimmte Freigaben. Hatte das aber auch schon bei Bergamont.


----------



## Thiel (24. November 2014)

Liquid01 schrieb:


> Also eher Prestigegründe...
> Was würden denn die Federgurus hier z.B. zu einem Manitou SPV Swinger 4 Way oder Marzocchi Rocco RC sagen?
> Ich würde meinen Dämpfer gerne austauschen, habe allerdings noch recht wenig Erfahrung auf dem Gebiet und wollte keine Unsummen an Geld in die Hand nehmen...



Was stört dich denn beim aktuellen ?


----------



## Liquid01 (24. November 2014)

Hauptsächlich das Durchschlagen und dass ich ihn deshalb mit so hohem Druck fahren muss, könnt ich aber wahrscheinlich auch mit Volume Spacern beheben...
Das übliche, was hier ja schon so oft diskutiert wurde.
Die beiden Dämpfer hab ich günstig im Bikemarkt gesehen...
Ich frag mich halt auch, wieviel Reserven der Fox Dämpfer selbst mit Spacern hat, wenns mal härter wird (in Richtung Bikepark). Ob es sich da lohnt die 50€ für die Spacer auszugeben oder doch gleich nen neuen Dämpfer zu kaufen?


----------



## Thiel (24. November 2014)

Wieviel wiegst du denn ? Der Dämpfer ist 190x51 oder was hat er für Maße ? Nenn auch mal bitte alle Angaben die auf diesem stehen.


----------



## Dice8 (24. November 2014)

Thiel schrieb:


> Wieviel wiegst du denn ? Der Dämpfer ist 190x51 oder was hat er für Maße ? Nenn auch mal bitte alle Angaben die auf diesem stehen.



Was generelles zur Thematik:

Im Nerve ist ein 190x51 Dämpfer verbaut bei einem Hebelverhältnis von 3:1 am Hinterbau. Hinzu kommt noch das der Hinterbau komplett linear ist. Beim Fox Float Evolution Dämpfer (aus dem AL+ 6.0) ist die Druckstufenabstimmen "M" ab Werk was für schwerere Fahrer definitiv zu weich ist. Als ich noch fetter war (fahrfertig ~104kg) bin ich den 0.8er Spacer mit ich glaube 250 PSI gefahren. Das war halt ein Kompromiss aus mMn zu weicher Druckstufe aber halt kein Durchschlagen mehr wegen dem Spacer. Fühlte sich für jemanden der nichts besseres kennt sicherlich "OK" an. Aktuell mit guten fahrfertigen 90kg fahre ich den 0.6er Spacer mit ~200 PSI. Dieses Setup fühlt sich schon besser an da die Druckstufe besser (keinesfalls perfekt) passt aber wenn man weiß wie sich ein gutes Fahrwerk anfühlt muss halt abwegen ob man ein paar grüne Scheine in ein Upgrade investieren möchte oder halt damit lebt.



Liquid01 schrieb:


> [...]
> Ich frag mich halt auch, wieviel Reserven der Fox Dämpfer selbst mit Spacern hat, wenns mal härter wird (in Richtung Bikepark). Ob es sich da lohnt die 50€ für die Spacer auszugeben oder doch gleich nen neuen Dämpfer zu kaufen?
> [...]



Mit den Spacer schaffst du auf jedenfall eine Reserve gegen das Durchschlagen da der Hinterbau mit den Spacern progressiver wird. Das ist aber nur eine Seite der Medaille! Je nach dem wieviel du wiegst würde es Sinn machen die Druckstufe anpassen zu lassen. Das lohnt sich am meisten wenn ein Dämpferservice fällig ist.


----------



## Thiel (24. November 2014)

Ich verstehe. Das ist ein klassischer Fall für:

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/tftuned-service-push-tuning.737457/


----------



## Liquid01 (24. November 2014)

Ich bin nicht gerade der schwerste, fahrbereit ca. 80-83 kg. Trotzdem haut's den Dämpfer regelmäßig durch...
Angaben kann ich gerade nicht ablesen, Bike steht im Moment bei meinen Eltern. Ist aber der Fox Float CTD Evolution aus dem 6.0...
Vergleiche mit einem anderen Fahrwerk kann ich leider nicht ziehen, ist mein erstes Fully


----------



## 81dani (24. November 2014)

Hallo Leute 
Damit ich auch noch meinen Senf dazu geben kann.
Ich fahre den Dämpfer immer mit der climb Funktion und mit viel Druck . Ist sicher nicht optimal aber lässt sich so einigermaßen handeln. 
Habe dadurch auf bockigen trails ein viel besseres Gefühl. 
Meiner Meinung nach muss jeder selbst rausfinden welche Vorlieben man hat bzw was finanzierbar ist.
Habe auch die Gabel auf eine lyrik gewechselt obwohl mir im Forum nicht viele dazu geraten haben. War aber die beste Entscheidung ever!!


----------



## tomson6666 (24. November 2014)

Also ich habe mit meinem Dämpfer am AL+ 6,0 keinerlei Probleme. Hat auch das M Tune und funzt absolut Prima. Noch kein Durchschlagen. Allerdings auch kein Bikepark einsatz, nur ruppige Trails und auch mal ein kleiner Sprung. Probleme hatte ich immer nur mit der Federgabel.
Absolut schlechtes Ansprechverhalten und extrem hohes Losbrechmoment, Rebound schon 2 mal ohne funktion trotz Service bei Toxo. Habe mir jetzt eine Revelation RCT Solo Air gekauft und was soll ich sagen, jetzt harmonieren Federgabel und Dämpfer endlich.


----------



## 81dani (24. November 2014)

Bingo tomson
Habe die gleiche Erfahrungen wie du mit der Gabel gehabt. 
Seit dem Wechsel kein Vergleich zu davor


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Liquid01 (25. November 2014)

Muss nochmal Nachfragen, den Rock Shox Monarch RT3 HV hatten hier schon einige verbaut wenn ich mich recht erinnere.
Der taugt was?


----------



## Dice8 (26. November 2014)

Das mit der Lyrik im Nerve AL+ macht mMn nur Sinn wenn sie auf 150mm getravelt ist. Selbst dann baut die noch höher als eine 32er Gabel was aber noch vertretbar ist. Das mit dem traveln funktioniert aber soweit ich weiß nur bei der Solo Air wobei ich die Coil definitiv bevorzugen würde. Mit einer 170mm Lyrik versaut man sich jedenfalls die Geo. Das mag vielleicht in der Abfahrt noch klappen aber im Uphill sicherlich nicht. 
Ich selbst fahre eine Sektor Dual Position Coil im Nerve was bestens funktioniert. Allerdings mit RCT3 Druckstufe der Revelation.


----------



## 81dani (26. November 2014)

Hatte die gleichen bedenken, die sich aber zum Glück nicht bestätigt haben. 
Habe 160mm Federweg und habe uphill keinen unterschied zur 150er fox feststellen können. 
Ich wohne in Tirol (innsbruck) und unsere Berge verdienen den Namen ;-)
Greets


----------



## Braunbaer (27. November 2014)

Liquid01 schrieb:


> Muss nochmal Nachfragen, den Rock Shox Monarch RT3 HV hatten hier schon einige verbaut wenn ich mich recht erinnere.
> Der taugt was?



Ich hab den 2013er Monarch R (Tune M/M) und bin bisher nicht begeistert. Federweg wird nur zu 2/3 genutzt, schlechtes Ansprechverhalten. Ich hab schon am IFP rumgespielt und etwas Fox-Fluid in die Luftkammer getan, keine Besserung. Ich werde demnächst die HV-Kammer montieren, mal schauen, was das ausmacht.



Dice8 schrieb:


> Das mit der Lyrik im Nerve AL+ macht mMn nur Sinn wenn sie auf 150mm getravelt ist. Selbst dann baut die noch höher als eine 32er Gabel was aber noch vertretbar ist.



Eine Pike könnte Sinn machen, die 160mm hat 535mm Einbaulänge, das sind gerade mal 5mm mehr als bei der 150er Revelation und 10mm mehr als bei der Original 150er Fox. Dadurch verschieben sich die Winkel um ca. 0,5 Grad Richtung flach, das ist gerade noch akzeptabel. Die Lyrik baut allerdings deutlich höher (555mm bei 170mm FW bzw. 545mm bei 160mm FW), die passt nicht zu Rad. Ich selbst habe die 2013er Revelation RL Solo Air und bin von Ansprechverhalten auch eher enttäuscht, da werde ich noch etwas basteln müssen.

Braunbär.


----------



## Dice8 (27. November 2014)

Ja, die Pike passt Super zum Nerve. Allerdings kostet die auch etwas. Auf Grund des Pike-hypes gibt es halt die Lyrik gebraucht zu Schleuderpreisen und wird gerne verbaut. 

@Braunbaer : ggf. würde ich an deiner Stelle auf die RCT3 Dämpfung upgraden. Enormer Performanceunterschied zur RL!


----------



## Liquid01 (28. November 2014)

Ich hab mir jetzt mal den Dämpfer bestellt, bin gespannt wie der sich so schlägt =)


----------



## 81dani (28. November 2014)

@dice 
Ja stimmt leider mit dem Pike hype. 
Die lyrik habe ich sehr günstig im forum bekommen, daher war die Entscheidung pro lyrik...


----------



## DerRuhrBiker (6. Dezember 2014)

Hallo.
Der Gabelschaft beim Canyon Nerve AL+ 8.0 (Modell 2013) ist doch ein tapered Gabelschaft, oder?


----------



## Dice8 (6. Dezember 2014)

Ja. Gabelschaftlänge ist auch abhängig von der Rahmengröße falls das deine nächste Frage wäre.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DerRuhrBiker (6. Dezember 2014)

Danke für die Antwort. Kaufe mir eine Gabel mit ungekürztem Schaft. Reicht also hoffentlich


----------



## Dice8 (6. Dezember 2014)

Sicherlich!  was wird es wenn ich fragen darf?


----------



## DerRuhrBiker (6. Dezember 2014)

Es wird eine 2013er Fox 32 Talas 150 Trail Adjust Kashima mit 2014er Talas und Ctd Einheit


----------



## Dice8 (6. Dezember 2014)

Definitiv besser als das 2013er geröddel!


----------



## 81dani (6. Dezember 2014)

Hätte meine 2013er talas günstig abzugeben (aus einem al+ 7.0).
Bei Interesse einfach melden.
Ride on


----------



## IvIE (8. Dezember 2014)

Hallo Leute,


ich hab seit Anfang des Jahres ein Al+ 8.0 SE und hadere inzwischen mit der Abstimmung des Dämpfers am Hinterbau. Ist mein erstes Fully und dem entsprechend hab ich noch wenig Erfahrung. Was mich von Anfang an gestört hat ist das Durchrauschen des Federwegs. Inzwischen hab ich einen Kompromiss aus weniger Sag und dafür mehr Schutz vor Durchschlägen gefunden (also auf kosten des Sag mehr Luftdruck). Ich schaff es aber immer noch regelmäßig den Federweg voll aufzubrauchen.


Der zweite Punkt der mich stört ist, dass das CTD System die Druckstufe in C und T nur minimal spürbar verstärkt.. Die Abstimmung der Gabel finde ich da sehr viel besser. Wenn ich z.B. im Wiegetritt fahre federt die Gabel selbst wenn ich mein Gewicht auf den Lenker bringe und minimal, was ich sehr angenehm finde. Der Hinterbau federt jedoch wie wild und nutz große Teile des Federwegs.


Ich habe bei Fox angerufen und das Problem beschrieben. Über die Custom ID wussten sie sofort in welchem MTB der Dämpfer verbaut ist und wie er abgestimmt ist. Laut Fox hat Canyon den Dämpfer so konfiguriert, dass er im Wiegetritt so durchrauscht. Er soll nur im Sitzen die leichten Wippbewegungen dämpfen. Das tut er auch! Nur im sitzen spüre ich, dass er in C straffer ist.


Ich bin am Überlegen den Dämpfer einzuschicken und durchchecken zu lassen, falls alles in Ordnung ist würde ich das CTD System so anpassen lassen, dass es im Wiegetritt in C viel straffer ist. Also das der Dämpfer sich ähnlich der Gabel verhält. In dem Zuge würde ich dann auch die Progression verstärken lassen indem ich diesen Volumen Spacer einsetzen lasse.


Hier wurde ja viel über die fehlende Progression diskutiert. Warum nicht über die CTD Abstimmung? Wie verhält sich die bei euch? Ist es unsinnig die C Stufe straffer haben zu wollen (wie gesagt mein erstes Fully)? Gibt es Gründe das nicht zu machen? Bzw. warum stimmt Canyon das genau so ab? Die werden sich da doch wohl was bei gedacht haben?! Ich wiege übrigens ca. 60kg, dass könnte evtl. wichtig sein ;-)


Kurz gesagt, ich frag mich ob das sinnvoll ist was ich vorhabe. Wenn ja glaubt ihr mit den Anpassungen erreiche ich ein gutes Ergebnis? Hat jemand von euch Erfahrung mit so einem Umbau?


Viele Dank

IvIE


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dice8 (8. Dezember 2014)

IvIE schrieb:


> ich hab seit Anfang des Jahres ein Al+ 8.0 SE und hadere inzwischen mit der Abstimmung des Dämpfers am Hinterbau. Ist mein erstes Fully und dem entsprechend hab ich noch wenig Erfahrung. Was mich von Anfang an gestört hat ist das Durchrauschen des Federwegs. Inzwischen hab ich einen Kompromiss aus weniger Sag und dafür mehr Schutz vor Durchschlägen gefunden (also auf kosten des Sag mehr Luftdruck). Ich schaff es aber immer noch regelmäßig den Federweg voll aufzubrauchen.



Wenn es dir nur um das Durchrauschen geht hilft ein Volumenspacer. Diesen kann man auch selbst innerhalb 10 Minuten installieren.



IvIE schrieb:


> Der zweite Punkt der mich stört ist, dass das CTD System die Druckstufe in C und T nur minimal spürbar verstärkt.. Die Abstimmung der Gabel finde ich da sehr viel besser. Wenn ich z.B. im Wiegetritt fahre federt die Gabel selbst wenn ich mein Gewicht auf den Lenker bringe und minimal, was ich sehr angenehm finde. Der Hinterbau federt jedoch wie wild und nutz große Teile des Federwegs.



Das liegt tatsächlich an der Dämpferabstimmung. FOX kann dir das Setup nach deinen Wünschen anpassen was ich dir auch empfehle wenn es dich stört.



IvIE schrieb:


> Ich habe bei Fox angerufen und das Problem beschrieben. Über die Custom ID wussten sie sofort in welchem MTB der Dämpfer verbaut ist und wie er abgestimmt ist. Laut Fox hat Canyon den Dämpfer so konfiguriert, dass er im Wiegetritt so durchrauscht. Er soll nur im Sitzen die leichten Wippbewegungen dämpfen. Das tut er auch! Nur im sitzen spüre ich, dass er in C straffer ist.



Siehe meine Antworte oben. Würde ich anpassen lassen wenn es dich stört.



IvIE schrieb:


> Ich bin am Überlegen den Dämpfer einzuschicken und durchchecken zu lassen, falls alles in Ordnung ist würde ich das CTD System so anpassen lassen, dass es im Wiegetritt in C viel straffer ist. Also das der Dämpfer sich ähnlich der Gabel verhält. In dem Zuge würde ich dann auch die Progression verstärken lassen indem ich diesen Volumen Spacer einsetzen lasse.



Da du kein schwere Fahrerin bist würde eine Dämpferanpassung sicherlich OHNE Volumenspacer reichen (Stichwort BoostValve)



IvIE schrieb:


> Hier wurde ja viel über die fehlende Progression diskutiert. Warum nicht über die CTD Abstimmung? Wie verhält sich die bei euch? Ist es unsinnig die C Stufe straffer haben zu wollen (wie gesagt mein erstes Fully)? Gibt es Gründe das nicht zu machen? Bzw. warum stimmt Canyon das genau so ab? Die werden sich da doch wohl was bei gedacht haben?! Ich wiege übrigens ca. 60kg, dass könnte evtl. wichtig sein ;-)



Das ist abhängig vom Fahrergewicht. Bei leichte Fahrer(innen) kann man ne Menge mit dem BoostValve Druck erreichen. Bei deutlich schweren Fahrer(innen) ist neben Druckstufenänderung auch ein Volumenspacer sinnvoll.


----------



## dragonjackson (9. Januar 2015)

Hallo Leute - bin etwas verunsichert, was die Hinterbaubreite meines AL+ 8.0 aus 2013 angeht. Ist das jetzt 135/12? 
Oder schon die 142? 

Dachte eig. 135mm, aber die Seite verunsichert mich ein wenig:
http://www.canyon.com/supportcenter...es_id=39&supportcenter_articles_id=139&page=1

Gerade die Infos über "ältere" Modelle sind auf deren Seite echt mau (Ausstattung, verbaute Teile, etc).

Danke schon mal...


----------



## lumixmtb (9. Januar 2015)

Ist definitiv eine Syntace X12 Achse mit 12x142mm


----------



## dragonjackson (9. Januar 2015)

Danke!!!
Arghhhh, das macht mir einen dicken Strich durch die Rechnung!!! Wollte mir eigentlich ein spaßiges Hardtail aufbauen und dabei das Dartmoor Hornet im Visier. Das hat hinten die Ausfallenden auf 135/12. Ursprünglich wollte ich mir den LRS "teilen", inkl Bremsscheiben, Mänteln, Kasette, etc....
Wie war das jetzt mit den Standards(blicke da langsam nicht mehr durch) - ist der LRS an 135/12 zu verwenden, oder zu breit?


----------



## lumixmtb (9. Januar 2015)

Ne das geht nicht. Du musst jedes mal die Breite der Achse umbauen. Die meisten LRS haben aber Adapter für beide Größen die leicht zu umbauen sind.


----------



## dragonjackson (9. Januar 2015)

Ok danke!
Habe jetzt auch ein wenig gesucht - verbaut ist ja der Mavic Crosstrail LRS. Der wird auf der Webseite mit den beiden Standards angegeben:

Full hub compatibility:
9/15 front, 9/12x135/142 rear

http://www.mavic.com/sites/default/files/download/2013_Mavic_catalog_EN.pdf

Heisst - ich dürfte entweder noch in dem Canyon Beutel die Adapter haben, oder sie zumindest nachbestellen können?!
Wie darf ich die Angabe oben lesen? 
Hinten entweder 9x135 oder 12x142? 
Oder:
Hinten 9 oder 12 mit 135 oder 142mm? Sprich darf ich kreuzen? 12x135mm...


----------



## Dice8 (9. Januar 2015)

Beim Crosstrail hast du aktuell an der Nabe 2 rote Adapter verbaut um auf 142mm zu kommen. Diese kannst du abziehen und hast dann 135mm. Ganz einfach.


----------



## dragonjackson (9. Januar 2015)

Bingo! Sowas hoffe ich nun am 2013er Set auch zu finden - muss ich in der Mittagspause mal im Keller schauen!
Danke, soweit!


----------



## Dice8 (9. Januar 2015)

Hier noch zwei Fotos die es am Crossride LRS verdeutlichen. Nabe müsste die gleiche sein.


----------



## Dice8 (9. Januar 2015)

Hatte auch mal überlegt mir ein aktuelles Hornet aufzubauen. Problem ist nur dass mir das Sattelrohr beim M Rahmen zu kurz ist. Beim L Rahmen passt es aber dieser ist mir zu lang. Tja. Pech.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dragonjackson (9. Januar 2015)

Danke @Dice8 , die roten Adapter sind dran - sieht man sogar, ohne das Rad ausbauen zu müssen. Dann steht dem Hardtail-Projekt nichts im Weg! 
Ja, ich zweifel auch immer noch ein wenig mit den Größen!
Das M wäre mir von den restlichen Werten eig. lieber, aber wenn ich dann darauf sitze, wie ein Affe aufn Schleifstein, ists auch nix. Wäre jetzt mit L gefahren... wobei dieser den Reach mit 430mm angibt. Mein aktuelles AL+ hat in M 416, oder so. Hmmm.... das Hornet in M hat "nur" 400mm...
Bin jetzt davon ausgegangen, dass der Reach auch ein paar mm kleiner wird, mit einer 150er Gabel (die rechnen ja mit einer 160er).


----------



## Dice8 (9. Januar 2015)

Ich saß mal testweise auf einem 2014er Hornet in L mit 50mm Vorbau und 150mm RS Revelation. War mir zu lang da ich zu gestreckt auf dem Rad saß.
Das Nerve AL+ hat bei M einen Reach von 418mm, mein Torque DHX in M einen von 404mm. Beide Räder fahre ich mit 45mm Vorbau. Größe M beim Hornet wäre für mich perfekt wenn das Sattelrohr ein wenig länger wäre. Ich fahre das Nerve erstmal weiter. Bis auf Bikepark kann man damit ja alles problemlos fahren. Als Ablöse wird irgendwann ein Tyee folgen.


----------



## dragonjackson (9. Januar 2015)

Wie groß bist du denn? Fahre auch das AL+ in M und das Torque in M und komme auf beiden gut klar. Beide mit 50er Vorbau.


----------



## Dice8 (9. Januar 2015)

1,82m bei einer SL von 88cm. Viele fahren bei diesen beiden Werte pauschal ein L Rahmen. Zu berücksichtigen ist aber dass ich einen kurzen Oberkörper und lange Arme habe. Deswegen passt M perfekt bei mir.


----------



## dragonjackson (9. Januar 2015)

Ich bin auch 181/182cm (je nachdem, wie lange mich mein Junior schlafen lässt), habe aber relativ kurze Beine mit ca. 83/84cm.
Fühle mich auch mit den Größen M bei Canyon sehr wohl.
Mich lacht aber auch sehr, das Commencal Meta SX an... wobei da mit der Größe auch etwas schwierig ist, da mir aber L am ehesten zusagt:
https://drive.google.com/viewerng/v...icycles/2015/geometry/geometry_meta_ht_sx.pdf
Will jetzt den Canyon Thread nicht missbrauchen, aber die Vergleichswerte bei bekannten Bikes, finde ich interessant


----------



## Michael G. (18. Februar 2015)

Vielen Dank an Toshi181, deine Beiträge waren für meine Dämpferprobleme sehr hilfreich. Bin auch seit zwei Jahren absolut vom Nerve AL+ 8.0 begeistert. Nur der Dämpfer hat mich nie überzeugt.

Habe bezüglich der Problematik heute mit mit dem Fox-Service telefoniert und habe kompetente Hilfe und praktische Tipps zum Einbau des Volumenspacers erhalten. Set ist bestellt, werde nach dem Einbau berichten.


----------



## Dice8 (18. Februar 2015)

Der Volumenspacer ist nur ein mittelmäßiger Kompromiss aber schon deutlich besser als ohne. Wenn du das optimale aus dem Hinterbau heraus holen willst dann muss der Dämpfer auf dein Gewicht und den Hinterbau abgestimmt werden.


----------



## Michael G. (18. Februar 2015)

Besten Dank, der Nette Servicetechniker von Fox hat ein akzeptables Angebot für ein Individualtuning abgegeben. Probiere erstmal den/die Volumenspacer aus. Wenn´s dann noch nicht passt geht der Dämpfer zu Fox. Die Dämpfung war bei mir nicht das Problem, aber der Dämpfer rauschte einfach zu schnell durch. Im Vergleich zur Technik vor 10 Jahren (Eingelenker, etc.) war es aber erträglich.


----------



## Thiel (18. Februar 2015)

Wenn er zu schnell den Federweg nutzt, ist es eine zu schwache Dämpfung. Was macht der Spacer ? Eine spürbare Progression gegen Ende.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mountsven (19. Februar 2015)

Hallo al+ Gemeinde, habe vor meine ätzende Avid Bremse gegen XT zu tauschen.
Hat das schon jemand hinter sich? Weiß nicht genau auf was ich achten muss (Adapter) usw.
Größten Dank  bekommt man das als Laie hin? Hibike verlangt 70euro...


----------



## Michael G. (19. Februar 2015)

Wenn die Leitungslänge passt, ist das kein Problem. Die Adapter passen, da ja alles Postmount ist. Hatte auch immer so ein nervendes Bremsschleifen. Habe das Problem mit Bremsscheiben von Hope (Hope Bremsscheibe 6-Loch Floating Mono Mini/M4 bis 2006 ) gelöst. Die Beläge habe ich für eine bessere Performance gegen diese getauscht: Kool Stop D 293


----------



## Michael G. (20. Februar 2015)

So, Volumenspacer ist montiert. Gemäß dem Rat des Foxtechnikers der "große" mit 0,92 cubik/Inch. Fühlt sich deutlich besser an und endlich kann man den Negativfederweg korrekt einstellen. Werde erstmal ausgiebig testfahren und schauen, ob es so optimal ist oder ob ein anderer Volumenspacer Sinn macht.


----------



## S.T.Potter (21. Februar 2015)

lg 112 schrieb:


> Wenn die Leitungslänge passt, ist das kein Problem. Die Adapter passen, da ja alles Postmount ist. Hatte auch immer so ein nervendes Bremsschleifen. Habe das Problem mit Bremsscheiben von Hope (Hope Bremsscheibe 6-Loch Floating Mono Mini/M4 bis 2006 ) gelöst. Die Beläge habe ich für eine bessere Performance gegen diese getauscht: Kool Stop D 293


Hi,
habe nächsten Monat das gleiche vor. Muss nur mal schauen wie ich das mit meiner Sram Schaltung mache...


----------



## Dice8 (21. Februar 2015)

S.T.Potter schrieb:


> Hi,
> habe nächsten Monat das gleiche vor. Muss nur mal schauen wie ich das mit meiner Sram Schaltung mache...



http://pages.ebay.com/link/?nav=item.view&alt=web&id=390757864984


----------



## Michael G. (21. Februar 2015)

Testfahrt beendet. So macht Nerve AL+ Fahren Spaß ! Dämpfer funktioniert Top. Beim nächsten Service noch den Rebound geändert, dann ist es perfekt. Hier noch ein paar Impressionen der Ausfahrt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Alexander1984 (23. Februar 2015)

Hallo Leute,

ich weis das Thema wurde schon gefühlte 10.000 durchgekaut aber ich würde es gerne nochmal auftauen 
Von meinem Bike Nerve AL+ 7.0 2013 würde ich gerne meine Fox Gabel gegen die Pike 150mm tauschen.
Da ich ganz sicher gehen wollte habe ich heute bei Canyon angerufen und gefragt was die max. Einbaulänge für das Nerve AL+ 2013 den ist, mir wurde versicher das die max Einbaulänge der Gabel 521mm + 5mm ist.
Nach meiner Recherche hat aber die Pike 150mm eine Einbaulänge von 532mm.
Pike 150mm = RockShox Pike RCT3 Solo Air 26" Federgabel 150mm Tapered Maxle Lite 2015
Fox 150mm= Fox 32 TALAS CTD FIT Performance
Habe ich hier falsche Angaben bekommen von Canyon oder passt die Pike dann wirklich nicht für mein Bike?

Vielen Dank im Voraus für eure Antworten.


----------



## lumixmtb (23. Februar 2015)

Hi habe sogar eine Pike 160mm bei mir eingebaut. Einbaulänge war mir egal! Komme trotzdem noch alle steile Berge hoch.
habe nur noch einen Spacer von 10mm eingesetzt (vorher 15mm).


----------



## Alexander1984 (23. Februar 2015)

Die Pike mit 160mm hätte ich auch gerne in meinem Bike drinnen da es die ja auch mit Dual Position gibt 130/160mm.
Die Pike 150mm gibt es ja nur mit Solo Air.
Sry bin hier noch nicht so genau drinnen aber was meinst du mit Spacer 10mm??


----------



## lumixmtb (23. Februar 2015)

Ich habe die DPA. Ist schon besser wenn es mal richtig Steil wird wie in den Alpen. Ob es die 150mm in DPA gibt weiß ich nicht. Man kann die Pike teilweise umbauen auf verschiedene Federwege. Ich glaube sogar dass man die 160mm DPA auch in eine 150mm DPA umbauen kann aber bin mir da nicht ganz sicher.
Die Spacer sind die schwarze (originale Farbe) Ringe die sich zwischen Steuersatz und Vorbau befinden. Mit denen kannst du die Höhe deinen Lenker anpassen. Da die Einbaulänge der Pike größer ist habe ich den Lenker 5mm tiefer eingestellt.


----------



## Alexander1984 (23. Februar 2015)

Vielen Dank für die Erklärung mit den Spacern, aber ich denke mir das dieser punkt ja nicht so kritisch ist.
Ich hab hier mehr angst bzgl. den Kräften was auf den Steuersatz geht weil ja der Winkel sich hier ändert und somit die Kräfte größer werden.
Sehe das richtig oder habe ich hier einen Denkfehler?


----------



## Domowoi (23. Februar 2015)

Alexander1984 schrieb:


> [...]
> Ich hab hier mehr angst bzgl. den Kräften was auf den Steuersatz geht weil ja der Winkel sich hier ändert und somit die Kräfte größer werden.
> Sehe das richtig oder habe ich hier einen Denkfehler?



Ja eine längere Gabel macht den Lenkwinkel flacher, was zu höheren Kräften auf dem Steuerrohr führen kann. Viele sind der Meinung, das man Gabeln mit bis zu 10mm mehr Federweg in einem guten Rahmen problemlos fahren kann, viele Rahmenhersteller sehen das aber anders und lassen die Garantie erlöschen, wenn man eine längere Gabel einbaut.

Ob man das hinterher nachweisen kann oder ob sich die Hersteller einfach absichern, weil sie keine anderen Gabeln getestet haben bleibt dir überlassen.


----------



## lumixmtb (23. Februar 2015)

Das mit dem Winkel ist ja egal. Nur das Drehmoment auf dem Rahmen ist ein bisschen größer. So lange man das Rad in sein Einsatzgebiet (Allmountain-Enduro) verwendet sollte das kein Problem sein. Der Federweg macht da auch kein Unterschied da dieser ja einfedert was das Drehmoment am Rahmen reduziert. Eher die Einbaulänge hat da ein Einfluß die bei der Pike ca. 24mm länger ist.


----------



## Michael G. (24. Februar 2015)

Da stimme ich lumixmtb zu.

Und zur Garantie bleibt nur festzustellen: Sobald jemand selber eine Gabel wechselt und es kommt in der Einbauregion zum Schaden, wird der Bikehersteller die Gewährleistung ablehnen.


----------



## Alexander1984 (25. Februar 2015)

Vielen Dank dür die ganzen antworten. Hat von euch schon jemand den rockshox monarch debon air 2015 in ein nerve al+ eingebaut?
Muss ich hier auf was achten außer auf die richtigen Maße?


----------



## S.T.Potter (25. Februar 2015)

Dice8 schrieb:


> http://pages.ebay.com/link/?nav=item.view&alt=web&id=390757864984



Danke Dice nur passt das mit meiner Reverb Fernbedienung nicht


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dice8 (25. Februar 2015)

S.T.Potter schrieb:


> Danke Dice nur passt das mit meiner Reverb Fernbedienung nicht


Achso. Ich dachte du suchst nur eine Alternative da die Matchmaker wegfallen.


----------



## Dice8 (25. Februar 2015)

Alexander1984 schrieb:


> Vielen Dank dür die ganzen antworten. Hat von euch schon jemand den rockshox monarch debon air 2015 in ein nerve al+ eingebaut?
> Muss ich hier auf was achten außer auf die richtigen Maße?


Auf das Tune des Dämpfers.


----------



## Alexander1984 (25. Februar 2015)

Beides M (mid comp.)?


----------



## Dice8 (25. Februar 2015)

Eine andere Wahl besteht ja quasi garnicht da der Dämpfer im Aftermarket nur im Tune M/M verkauft wird. Falls dir die Druckstufe zu gering ist kannst du das Tune nachträglich ändern lassen. Falls du ein nicht sehr schwerer Fahrer bist könnte es passen.


----------



## lumixmtb (25. Februar 2015)

Alexander1984 schrieb:


> Vielen Dank dür die ganzen antworten. Hat von euch schon jemand den rockshox monarch debon air 2015 in ein nerve al+ eingebaut?
> Muss ich hier auf was achten außer auf die richtigen Maße?



Ich habe ein Monarch plus Debonair passt genau mit Rahmen Größe M rein. Kleiner (also S) geht nicht da der Piggyback nicht genug Platz hat. Bei den normalen Monrach ist das kein Problem da er kein Piggyback hat. Also nur auf die Einbaulänge achten. Ich bin mit dem Debonair sehr zufrieden. Habe den mit Spacer sehr progressiv eingestellt.
Mit den Tunes würde ich mir kein Kopf machen. Wenn du hier den ganzen Post durchlest wirst du feststellen dass viele Fahrer überhaupt nicht zufrieden mit den originalen Dämpfer und seine Tunes sind und dass Canyon scheiße gebaut hat. Also kanns nicht schlimmer werden


----------



## Alexander1984 (5. März 2015)

Hallo Leute,

gute Nachrichten hab die Pike eingebaut, einfach spitze bis jetzt nur ne kleine runde gefahren aber WE werd ich mal ne größere Runde fahren.
Was ich noch fragen wollte mit wieviel SAG fahr ihr den Monarc Debonair RC3? 
Habe jetzt fast 20bar drinnen und bin bei 30% SAG...
Fahrgewicht ca. 80Kg fix fertig


----------



## lumixmtb (6. März 2015)

Der Debonair hat eine große Luftkammer. Das kann sein das du mehr Druck brauchst. Aber 20 Bar habe ich nicht gebraucht (Fahrgewicht 85-90 Kg). Bei mir wars schon bei 15-18 Bar optimal (30-40% SAG). Ich habe aber Spacer eingebaut um den Dämpfer progressiv zu machen (glaub 1 Stück in der Negativ- und 4 Stück in der Positivkammer).


----------



## Ferkelmann (6. März 2015)

Du fährst bis zu 40% SAG am AL?


----------



## lumixmtb (6. März 2015)

Ich habe vor kurzem nach gepumpt. Es sollten nur noch 30% sein.
Hat seine Vor- und Nachteile. Da ich den Dämpfer progressiv fahre schlägt er nicht durch.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dragonjackson (6. März 2015)

Wie bitte fährt man einen Dämpfer "progressiv"?!


----------



## lumixmtb (6. März 2015)

Progressiv eingestellt


----------



## Alexander1984 (6. März 2015)

Kannst du mir einen Link geben wo ich diese spacer bestellen kann?
Finde die nirgends bis auf die Spacer von Fox.
Danke


----------



## lumixmtb (6. März 2015)

Die heißen : 11.4118.042.000 Bottomless Ring Kit for Monarch/Vivid Air (includes volume adjust rings, qty 9)
Einfach die Herstellernummer Googlen


----------



## dragonjackson (6. März 2015)

Hilf mir auf die Sprünge - ich raff es technisch nicht. Alle Luftdämpfer sind von Haus aus progressiv - bauartbedingt.
Wenn du aber schon mit tlw. 40% SAG fährst, hast du eig. wenig Luft drin - rauscht er da nicht zu sehr durch und kurz vor Anschlag komprimiert er die Luft, um nicht durchzuschlagen?


----------



## lumixmtb (6. März 2015)

Es kommt ja immer drauf an was du machen willst. Auf Sprünge würde ich ihn auch härter einstellen. Aber auf ruppiger Abfahrten finde ich es angenehm wenn er ein bisschen weicher ist. Dadurch dämpft er jede kleine Wurzel oder Stein.
Wie schon gesagt ich habe ihn jetzt auf 30% SAG weil bei 40% das Tretlager zu tief war und die Pedalen zu oft den Boden berührt haben.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ferkelmann (6. März 2015)

Also 40% fährt man nicht mal am DH'ler.
Am Enduro habe ich ca. 25%.


----------



## dragonjackson (6. März 2015)

Ich auch. Am AL+ 20% MAX! 
Und da viele hier ziemlich unverständlich schreiben: mein Serien-Fox (AL+ 8.0) rauscht im Mittelweg durch. Bei tlw. weniger als 20% SAG.
Durchschlagen tut er so gut wie nicht, aber ich würde ihn gerne härter fahren.
Welche Optionen gibt es?
- Toxoholics tunen lassen
- Spacer einsetzen? (was machen die genau? reduzieren das Luftvolumen, ohne Federweg zu beeinflussen?)
- Dämpfer gegen anderes Modell austauschen? (wiklich, oder ist das der RS-Hype?)
- andere Einstellung vornehmen?

Was empfiehlt ihr?
(ja, ich habe versucht mich hier durchzuwühlen, aber 76 Seiten, davon 85% wirr )


----------



## dragonjackson (7. März 2015)

Haben alle ihre Nerve+ schon gegen neue eingetauscht?


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## Dice8 (7. März 2015)

dragonjackson schrieb:


> Haben alle ihre Nerve+ schon gegen neue eingetauscht?
> 
> 
> Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


Was meinst du? Den Rahmen getauscht? Oder Dämpfer?


----------



## dragonjackson (7. März 2015)

Nein, weil keiner schreibt... Ob es überhaupt noch AL+ Fahrer gibt 


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## Dice8 (7. März 2015)

dragonjackson schrieb:


> Ich auch. Am AL+ 20% MAX!
> Und da viele hier ziemlich unverständlich schreiben: mein Serien-Fox (AL+ 8.0) rauscht im Mittelweg durch. Bei tlw. weniger als 20% SAG.
> Durchschlagen tut er so gut wie nicht, aber ich würde ihn gerne härter fahren.
> Welche Optionen gibt es?
> ...



Habe in rot kommentiert.


----------



## marc9999 (7. März 2015)

dragonjackson schrieb:


> Nein, weil keiner schreibt... Ob es überhaupt noch AL+ Fahrer gibt
> 
> 
> Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


Ich fahr noch mein al+7.0. bleibt auch erstmal so... Genug investiert die letzte Zeit aber tatsächlich sehr ruhig hier


----------



## dragonjackson (7. März 2015)

Nun, nach der Saison wäre Wartung beim Dämpfer fällig. 
Wäre der RS denn so viel linearer? Lohnt sich da Wartung und tunen überhaupt noch, oder switch ich gleich?


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## Dice8 (7. März 2015)

dragonjackson schrieb:


> Nun, nach der Saison wäre Wartung beim Dämpfer fällig.
> Wäre der RS denn so viel linearer? Lohnt sich da Wartung und tunen überhaupt noch, oder switch ich gleich?
> 
> 
> Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


Du hast geschrieben dass du den Dämpfer härter haben möchtest. Das erreichst du nur durch das Anpassen des Dämpfertunes. Also am besten bei deinem Fox Dämpfer den fälligen Service machen lassen und das Dämpfertune anpassen lassen.

Falls du dir einen Rock Shox Dämpfer holst kann es sein das dieser dir auch zu weich ist. Im Aftermarket bekommst du die Rock Shox Dämpfer die ins Nerve passen auch nur mit dem "M" Tune welches ggf. zu weich seien kann da der Hinterbau vom Nerve ein Übersetzungsverhältnis von 3:1 hat. Dann zahlst du quasi einen neuen Dämpfer + Dämpfertuning. Da kommt der Dämpferservice am Fox + Tuning günstiger.


----------



## dragonjackson (7. März 2015)

Verstehe. So habe ich es vermutet, danke für die Antworten und die Bestätigung. 


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Braunbaer (10. März 2015)

dragonjackson schrieb:


> Haben alle ihre Nerve+ schon gegen neue eingetauscht?



Nö. Nun ja, das AL+ wurde von CANYON nur 1,5 Jahre effektiv vermarktet und lief dann aus, weil die neuen 650B-Rahmen mit dem Knick im Oberrohr kamen, dementsprechend wenig Fahrer gibt es. Ich kann mir nicht vorstellen, dass sich das Spectral besser fährt als das AL+. Der AL+-Lenkwinkel ist mit 67° bzw. 66,8° mit der Revelation schon ganz ordentlich, für ein All-Mountain perfekt, wie ich finde. Im Vergleich zu meinem 2011er Nerve XC fährt sich das AL+ sehr viel anders.

Den Rockshox-Hype kann ich nicht so ganz nachvollziehen. Das Fox-Fahrwerk an meinem Nerve XC ist für den Einsatzbereich absolut hervorragend und spricht gut an. Mit dem Monarch R am AL+ (Tune M/M) tue ich mich noch etwas schwer, der Federweg wird nicht genutzt (oder fahre ich zu soft?) und das Ansprechverhalten ist trotz etwas Fox Fluid in der Luftkammer eher mau, dazu versackt das Teil trotz viel Druck im SAG. Evtl. ist der Monarch Debon Air da besser. Am liebsten würde ich ja mal den DB inline ausprobieren, aber der Preis dafür ist ja doch ganz ordentlich...


----------



## Deleted 217913 (10. März 2015)

dragonjackson schrieb:


> Haben alle ihre Nerve+ schon gegen neue eingetauscht?
> 
> 
> Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


 
Fahre meins auch noch, wird auch noch eine Weile so bleiben, denn ich bin ich zufrieden damit.


----------



## Dice8 (10. März 2015)

Ich fahre meine Nerve AL+ auch noch. Ist aber schon ein Austauschrahmen (auf Gewährleistung).
Nächstes Jahr kommt aber definitv was neues.


----------



## 81dani (15. März 2015)

Bin gerade unterwegs und kann leider selber nicht nach schauen - welchen Sattelklemmen Durchmesser hat das AL+ bei Größe L?
Danke


----------



## dragonjackson (15. März 2015)

Zu 99% 31,6mm


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## 81dani (15. März 2015)

Wow - das ging ja fix!
Danke für die INFO


----------



## 81dani (15. März 2015)

Blöde frage:
Dann muss ich eine sattelklemme mit 30,8 bestellen und nicht 34,9mm?


----------



## dragonjackson (15. März 2015)

Klemme ist außen. 31,6 ist Innendurchmesser. 34,9 ist Außendurchmesser 


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## Dice8 (15. März 2015)

81dani schrieb:


> Bin gerade unterwegs und kann leider selber nicht nach schauen - welchen Sattelklemmen Durchmesser hat das AL+ bei Größe L?
> Danke





dragonjackson schrieb:


> Zu 99% 31,6mm
> 
> 
> Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk





81dani schrieb:


> Blöde frage:
> Dann muss ich eine sattelklemme mit 30,8 bestellen und nicht 34,9mm?





dragonjackson schrieb:


> Klemme ist außen. 31,6 ist Innendurchmesser. 34,9 ist Außendurchmesser
> 
> 
> Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk



Das stimmt so nicht ganz. 

Fakt ist beim Nerve AL+:

Innendurchmesser: *30,9mm*
Außendurchmesser: 34,9mm


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Arti33 (10. April 2015)

Servus

kann mir einer sagen was beim 2013 AL+ in L der Originale Schaft der Fox für eine Länge hat?
komm gerade nicht ans Bike

Danke


----------



## Dice8 (10. April 2015)

19,7cm.


----------



## Arti33 (10. April 2015)

Shit

Danke schön


----------



## Dice8 (10. April 2015)

Wenn du abwärtsorientierter unterwegs bist geht auch eine 18,7cm Schaftlänge. Einfach von den 15mm Spacer den 10mm weg lassen.  ;-)


----------



## Arti33 (10. April 2015)

Danke 
Bin schon mehr der Abwärtsfahrer aber hatte ne neue Gebrauchte Gabel im Auge aber die hat nur 17 cm


----------



## Braunbaer (25. April 2015)

Hat jemand beim AL+ mal den Cane Creek DB Inline ausprobiert und kann mir sagen, ob der in den Hinterbau reinpasst? Da man den Dämpfer ja "andersherum" montiert, ist evtl. unten zu wenig Platz. Hat das jemand schon mal ausprobiert?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## S.T.Potter (7. Mai 2015)

Huhu mein Steuerlager hat sich aufgelöst. Weiß jemand ob oben Is41 oder 42 verbaut ist, danke.


----------



## Dice8 (7. Mai 2015)

Mess den Lageraußenring doch nach. Sind entweder 41 oder 42mm.


----------



## S.T.Potter (8. Mai 2015)

Dice8 schrieb:


> Mess den Lageraußenring doch nach. Sind entweder 41 oder 42mm.



Hehe ja hab ich, hatte gestern nur keinen Meßschieber zur Hand und Zollstock und meine Augen, da ist nen Milimeter kein Maß 
Zur Info oben Is 41 und unten Is 52....


----------



## IvIE (9. Mai 2015)

Hallo zusammen,

ich hatte meine Gabel vor kurzem ausgebaut. Jetzt möchte ich sie wieder ordnungsgemäß einbauen.

Was ist das für weißes Zeug um die Schraube wenn man den "Gabeldeckel" abmacht? Also die Schraube mit der man des Lenkkopfspiel nachstellt. Ist das Montagepaste oder Fett?

Vielen Dank


----------



## Dice8 (9. Mai 2015)

IvIE schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> 
> ich hatte meine Gabel vor kurzem ausgebaut. Jetzt möchte ich sie wieder ordnungsgemäß einbauen.
> 
> ...



Montagepaste.


----------



## schmonkbert (30. Mai 2015)

Hallo Leute,

ich habe gerade die Gabel ausgebaut, das obere Lager des Steuersatzes konnte ich einfach als ganzes herausnehmen. Als ich das untere heruasziehen wollte ist der Ring vom Lager selbst abgegangen und die Kugeln sind mir entgegen gekommen. Zum Glück habe alle wieder gefunden. Jetzt klemmt der große Ring vom unteren Lager noch bombenfest im Rahmen.

Ist das untere Lager eingepresst? Ich dachte, dass man es analog zum oberen Lager heruasnehmen kann. Der Ring muss jetzt auf jeden Fall raus damit ich das Lager wieder zusammensetzen kann, oder soll ich mir besser gleich ein neues kaufen?

Viele Grüße


----------



## Kallle (1. Juni 2015)

Wenn ich mich recht erinnere sollte das auch rausnehmbar sein. Kanst ja mal versuchen von oben durchs Steuerrohr mit etwas stumpfen gegen das Lager zu drücken, falls das geht. Mir kam das obere Lager mal in einzelteilen entgegen, da war der Ring der die Kugeln hält auch gebrochen. Würde fast vermuten, dass das bei Dir auch der Fall ist. 
Man kann das Lager so bestimmt auch noch fahren, mir war es aber nicht geheuer (Wundere mich, warum Du es nicht wieder zusammengesteckt bekommst). Hab bei bike-components ein neues bekommen. Die genaue Bezeichnung steht auf dem Lager drauf.
Gutes Gelingen!


----------



## Kallle (26. Juli 2015)

Halo Al+ Piloten.
Hab auf der Suche nach einem Knacken mal die Hinterbau Lager gecheckt, und die sind leider fast alle durch.
Hat einer von Euch schonmal Lager gewechselt? Hab Canyon angeschrieben und da lag ich mit den nötigsten Lagern direkt bei 70€.
Ist das normal? Krieg ich die Lager woander her? Hab über die Suche leider nichts gefunden, wär klasse, wenn jemand was weiß.
Danke!


----------



## Thiel (26. Juli 2015)

Du musst nur die Bezeichnung von den Lagern ablesen und kannst die dann im Internet bestellen. Sind in der Regel alles genormte Lager und ja, Lager sind beim Hersteller mind. 200% teurer als im freien Handel.


----------



## IvIE (17. August 2015)

Hallo,

wo wir gerade bei den Lagern sind... wo finde ich die Anzugsdrehmomente für die einzelnen Lager am Hinterbau und die Schraube am Rockerarm?

Vielen Dank!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dice8 (17. August 2015)

IvIE schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> wo wir gerade bei den Lagern sind... wo finde ich die Anzugsdrehmomente für die einzelnen Lager am Hinterbau und die Schraube am Rockerarm?
> 
> Vielen Dank!


In der Explosionszeichnung.


----------



## Kallle (27. August 2015)

An dieser Stelle nochmal Danke an @Thiel !
Hat zwar ein bischen gedauert, aber ich hab mir einen Satz Lager für insgesamt gute 20€ geordert.
Heute ist er angekommen und prompt hab ich mich ans Zerlegen vom Hinterbau gemacht.
Da die Kettenstreben nicht so recht ab wollten habe ich mir die Lagerstelle nochmal genauer angeguckt und das hier gefunden:






Habe das rad jetzt 1,5 Jahre. Bin auf die Antwort von Canyon gespannt. Ist einem von Euch sowas schon ein mal passiert?


----------



## Dice8 (28. August 2015)

Einen Riss hatte ich nicht aber mein Hinterrad stand schief im Hinterbau. 
Wurde zwar alles auf Gewährleistung instand gesetzt (Rahmentausch) aber hat jedoch 5 Wochen gedauert. Ich denke aber das bei einem Riss die Abwicklung schneller gehen wird da es ja eindeutig ersichtlich ist.


----------



## mrneisemc (24. September 2015)

Das sieht fies aus, lass mal hören wie die Antwort ist. Ich muss bei meinem gleich mal checken ob an der Stelle auch etwas auffällig ist. Hast du die Liste mit den Lagernummern Griffbereit? Hätte da auch Interesse dran die mal neu zu machen, obwohl spiel im Hinterbau habe ich noch nicht feststellen können.


----------



## Kallle (25. September 2015)

Auf dem Foto siehts recht dramatisch aus. Ich habs aber erst gesehen, als der Rahmen schon nackt war. Auch erst dann konnte ich durch bewegen des Hinterbaus Spiel in den Lagern fühlen. Im eingebauten Zustand ging das nicht, da hatte ich nur ein schwammiges Gefühl bei Abfahrten. Kannst ja testweise mal ein Lager drehen, meine haben so geknirscht, da war sofort klar dass da neue rein müssen.

Nach schneller Abwicklung mit dem Canyon Support hier im Forum hab ich einen Retourschein bekommen und der Rahmen ging zu Canyon. Da hängt er jetzt seit 2 Wochen in der Warteschlange. Bis jetzt also noch keine News. 
Ein Lob möchte ich gegenüber dem Forum Support aussprechen, der anscheinend seperat vom Email Support läuft. Auf die Email bekam ich nach mehreren Tagen nicht mal eine Antwort, im Forums-Chat war das ganze in wenigen Stunden geklärt. Das ganze super freundlich und entspannt. 

@mrneisemc: Die Lager, Bezeichnungen und Drehmomente findest Du in der angehängten PDF.
Kurz gefasst sind es:
2x 608-2RS
2x 626-2RS
4x 698-2ZZ
2x JNK GE8C

Wenn Du noch ein bischen wartest und ich zufällig einen neuen Rahmen incl Lagern kriege kannst Du gerne das Lagerset haben was hier sonst nur Staub fängt bei mir.


----------



## Dice8 (25. September 2015)

Die Lagerbezeichnung 698-2ZZ ist falsch. Im Horstlink sind auch Lager mit Gummidichtscheiben (2RS).


----------



## mrneisemc (27. September 2015)

@Kallle und @Dice8 ,

vielen Dank für die schnelle Hilfe. Bei mir hat der Tausch noch Zeit. Meld dich einfach wenn du die Lager nicht mehr benötigst.

Gruß


----------



## Liquid01 (24. Oktober 2015)

Hey Leute,

Heute ist mir aus heiterem Himmel das Schaltwerk auf einer Tour abgerissen, die Schraube welche das Schaltauge mit dem Rahmen verbindet hat quasi kein Gewinde mehr, dieses wurde komplett abgeschert 
Auf der Canyon Seite ist die Schraube nicht zu finden.
Eine Anfrage an Canyon habe ich schon geschrieben, allerdings brauchen die im Moment wohl etwas länger um diese zu beantworten.
Weiß von euch jemand welches Gewinde diese Schraube hat?
Ein M8 Regelgewinde ist es nicht, muss also irgendein Feingewinde sein.
Ich hoffe jemand von euch kann mir helfen, hab recht wenig Lust jetzt 2 Wochen oder so nicht biken zu können nur wegen einer Schraube...


----------



## mrneisemc (24. Oktober 2015)

Hier die bestellnummer: A1024012, denk dran, nur mit 6Nm festziehen! Wichtig!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## -Tommy- (1. November 2015)

Liquid01 schrieb:


> ...Auf der Canyon Seite ist die Schraube nicht zu finden.
> Eine Anfrage an Canyon habe ich schon geschrieben, allerdings brauchen die im Moment wohl etwas länger um diese zu beantworten.
> Weiß von euch jemand welches Gewinde diese Schraube hat?



Du findest alle Bauteile in den entsprechenden Explosionszeichnungen auf der Canyon-Website. Für das Nerve AL+ Modelljahr 2013 wäre das diese hier: https://www.canyon.com/downloads/supportcenter/Nerve_AL+_13n.pdf 
Und dort findest Du dann genau die Teilenummer, die "mrneisemc" dir genannt hat.

Ich warte übrigens seit dem 30.09.2015 auf diese Schraube und auf das Schaltauge. Am Freitag nannte mir Canyon als "geplantes Versanddatum" den 14.12.-18.12.2015. Echte Spaßvögel...

Eine alternative Quelle wäre wohl diese hier: http://schaltaugen-shop.de/Schaltau...e=search&searchparam=canyon schaltauge nr. 21
Mit denen habe ich aber noch keine persönliche Erfahrung.


----------



## Maui_Jim (1. November 2015)

-Tommy- schrieb:


> Mit denen habe ich aber noch keine persönliche Erfahrung.


Aber ich, die sind in Ordnung! Schnell und unkompliziert soweit ich mich erinnere...
Auf jeden Fall schneller als 14.12-18.12


----------



## Liquid01 (2. November 2015)

Vielen Dank für eure Hilfe.
Ich habe mir letztendlich von Syntace folgendes Schaltauge http://www.bikeunit.de/fahrradteile/schaltung-zubehoer/syntace-x-12-schaltauge/338693.html
und folgende Schraube bestellt http://www.bikeunit.de/fahrradteile...ace-x-12-schraube-fuer-schaltauge/338694.html
Bei Canyon hatte ich nach 4 Tagen eine Antwort auf meine Frage nach der Schraube bekommen, in der sie nur geschrieben hatten, dass sie eine Bestellung ausgelöst haben. Nach weiteren 3 Tagen kam dann die Bestellbestätigung, gefolgt von einer Mail dass diese nichtig sei und die korrekte Bestätigung innerhalb der nächsten 14 Tage kommen würde!
Absoluter Witz, was Canyon da im Moment mit seinen Kunden macht...


----------



## -Tommy- (2. November 2015)

pastajunkie schrieb:


> Aber ich, die sind in Ordnung! Schnell und unkompliziert soweit ich mich erinnere...





Liquid01 schrieb:


> ...Ich habe mir letztendlich von Syntace folgendes Schaltauge http://www.bikeunit.de/fahrradteile/schaltung-zubehoer/syntace-x-12-schaltauge/338693.html
> und folgende Schraube bestellt http://www.bikeunit.de/fahrradteile/schaltung-zubehoer/syntace-x-12-schraube-fuer-schaltauge/338694.html ...



Hallo zusammen,

vielen Dank für die Infos zu Schaltauge und Befestigungsschraube. Ich habe heute auf Nachfrage hier über das Forum vom Canyon Support die Info erhalten, dass die beiden Ersatzteile nicht vorrätig sind und deshalb das geplante Versanddatum für meine Bestellung vom 30.09.2015 erst am 14.12.-18.12.2015 ist.

Für die schnelle Antwort auch an dieser Stelle noch einmal vielen Dank an Fabian. Allerdings hätte ich diese Info schon während meiner Bestellung im Canyon-Online-Shop erwartet! Dann hätte ich die Teile dort nicht bestellt und per Kreditkarte bezahlt.


----------



## Mountsven (13. November 2015)

Thx


----------



## phoxxx (7. Dezember 2015)

Hi,
so ich komme leider nicht drum rum hier die Frage zu stellen.
Und zwar hatte ich mein Bike zerlegt um alle Lager neu zu schmieren, nun geht es ums zusammen bauen.
Jetzt habe ich mir von der Canyon Seite die Explosionszeichnung ( https://www.canyon.com/downloads/supportcenter/Nerve_AL+_13n.pdf ) gezogen, in welcher die Drehmomente wie folgt stehen:

M4 4-5 Nm
M5 6-8 Nm
M6 9-10 Nm
M8 16 Nm

Demnach sind am Gelenk...:
Sitzstrebe / Kettenstrebe ( am Schaltwerk ) 16 Nm - M8 Schraube
Dämpferaufnahme 16Nm - M8 Schraube
Rockerarm mittlere Schraube am Rahmen 16Nm - M8 Schraube + Loctite 243
Sitzstrebe oben / Rockerarm 9-10Nm M6 Schraube
Hinterbau das Hauptlager (22-25Nm + Loctite 243)

Hab ich das soweit richtig verstanden?
Bin halt verunsichert, weil auf Youtube auch ein 50Punkte Wartungsvideo zum Nerve XC exisitiert wo z.b. die Dämpferaufname mit nur 8Nm angezogen wird. Auch mein Freundeskreis empfindet die Drehmomente doch schon als relativ hoch.

Danke schonmal.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dice8 (7. Dezember 2015)

Die Drehmomente sind korrekt so wie sie in der Explosionszeichnung angegeben sind. Ich hatte der Hinterbau öfters auseinander gehabt und auch die Schrauben mit diesen "hohen Drehmomenten" angezogen. Loctite würde ich aber nur sparsam einsetzen.


----------



## phoxxx (8. Dezember 2015)

Ok danke das ging ja fix mit der Antwort, ja hab eh den fehler gemacht und ein Gewinde welches mit Loctite gesichert werden sollte mit Montagepaste eingekleistert ( wie alle anderen Schrauben auch ). Nun muss ich die Schraube von der Montagepaste befreien (Azeton) und Loctite benutzen. 
Danke dir!


----------



## Kallle (8. Dezember 2015)

Hey,
noch kurz abschließend die Meldung zum Riss im Rahmen weiter oben:
Habe von Canyon einen Ersatzrahmen bekommen. Ist jetzt zwar nicht mehr weiß, sondern schwarz, aber allemal besser als ein kaputter Rahmen 
Die ganze Abwicklung war relativ unkompliziert, hat sich nur etwas gezogen. Das war bei Canyon ja aber anscheinend gerade zu der Zeit generell so. Auch hier nochmal der Tipp: Bei Problemen an den Foren-Support wenden. 

Habe jetzt noch einen Lagersatz über, falls jemand Interesse hat.


----------



## dragonjackson (10. Dezember 2015)

Coole Nummer, danke fürs Feedback! 
Verstehe auch nicht immer dieses gebashe gg Canyon. Da werden Bikes mitten in der Saison oder am Releasetag bestellt. Und wehe es verschiebt sich von Januar in den Februar (wo ja die haupt-bike-Monate sind), dann wird überall gejammert. 
Faire Nummer von Canyon - darf ich fragen, hast du was draufzahlen müssen? Wie alt war dein Rahmen? 


Gesendet von unterwegs


----------



## Kallle (11. Dezember 2015)

Gerne gerne.
Ich habe nicht mal Versand gezahlt. Auch Reverb, Schaltung und Tretlager hatte ich drin gelassen. Wurde alles ohne Murren umgebaut. Sogar mit neuem Schaltzug. 
Der Rahmen war von Ende 2013. Aber Canyon gibt ja 5 Jahre Garantie auf Rahmen.


----------



## dragonjackson (12. Dezember 2015)

Nicht schlecht! Weil in diesen Tagen deren Service überall so angeprangert wird... unter jedem posting bei FB muss irgendeiner nach seinem Lieferdatum fragen...
Ist das draufzahlen dann nur im Falle der Selbstverschuldung? Hatte was im Kopf von gestaffelten Preisen, je nach Jahr, was man dazuzahlt für einen Austauschrahmen.
Meiner hält noch und bin auch so zufrieden. Einzig die 32er Fox... die hätte ich gerne gegen was mit dickeren Standrohren ausgetauscht. Aber in der Einbauhöhe gibt es wenig sinnvolles...


----------



## phoxxx (12. Dezember 2015)

Genau das stört mich momentan auch.. bin mit der FOX 32 nicht so zufrieden aber viel Auswahl an alternativen gibt es da nicht und ich meine auch gelesen zu haben das ne z.b. Pike mit 160mm schon nicht mehr für den Rahmen zugelassen ist? Bin da unsicher.


----------



## Dice8 (12. Dezember 2015)

Die Pike gibt es auch mit 150mm und baut nur minimal höher als der 32er Zahnstocher.


----------



## dragonjackson (12. Dezember 2015)

Die Pike baut deutlich höher, wenn ich mich nicht irre. "Zugelassen" sind ja eh nur gleiche Einbauhöhen. 
1cm wäre max. die ich noch tolerieren könnte. Der Rahmen ist nicht zu stabil geschweißt. 


Gesendet von unterwegs


----------



## Alexander1984 (12. Dezember 2015)

Hab die Pike dual Position mit 130-160mm schon seit einem Jahr verbaut und bin voll zufrieden 

Gesendet von meinem SM-P600 mit Tapatalk


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kallle (13. Dezember 2015)

@dragonjackson Die Preisstaffelung ist wie Du meintest bei Selbstverschulden. Das haben die meisten Hersteller als "Crash Replacement"

Und bei der Gabel müssten doch fast alle intern travelbar sein, oder? Hatte ich zumindest so im Kopf


----------



## phoxxx (13. Dezember 2015)

Alexander1984 schrieb:


> Hab die Pike dual Position mit 130-160mm schon seit einem Jahr verbaut und bin voll zufrieden
> 
> Gesendet von meinem SM-P600 mit Tapatalk


Das glaub ich dir das du zufrieden bist ... aber ist dein Rahmen es auch?
Bzw. ist die Frage ob du nicht irgendwann nen Riss im Steuerrohr hast ... (spreche da aus Erfahrung, "nicht beim Canyon")

Wenn es so bedenkenlos wäre/ist, würd ich genau das selbe was du gemacht hast bei mir verbauen, nur das versuche ich halt eben noch rauszufinden


----------



## Dice8 (13. Dezember 2015)

Also eine Pike mit 150mm Federweg in 26" hat eine Einbauhöhe von 532mm. Laut Geotabelle vom Nerve hat die 32er eine Einbauhöhe von 521mm. Das wäre also der besagte cm mehr an Einbauhöhe.


----------



## phoxxx (13. Dezember 2015)

Plus dem pauschalem cm mehr wegen den 160mm Federweg die er fährt mit der Pike statt den 150.
Das wären dann schon 2 cm.
Gibt es die Pike auch als 120-150er dual Position?


----------



## Alexander1984 (13. Dezember 2015)

Verstehe die bekdenken die hatte ich vorher auch. Habs von unseren Konstrukteure durchrechnen lassen und kam dabei heraus das die Kräfte nur gering erhöht werden. Die reserven sind um einiges höher. Muss jeder selbst für sich entscheiden.


Gesendet von meinem SM-P600 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Liquid01 (14. Dezember 2015)

Ich hab mir vor 2 Monaten ne Sektor Coil eingebaut und ärger mich drüber dass ich das nicht schon viel früher gemacht habe 
Endlich fühlt sich das Bike so an wie ich mir das immer gewünscht hatte.


----------



## phoxxx (14. Dezember 2015)

Liquid01 schrieb:


> Ich hab mir vor 2 Monaten ne Sektor Coil eingebaut und ärger mich drüber dass ich das nicht schon viel früher gemacht habe
> Endlich fühlt sich das Bike so an wie ich mir das immer gewünscht hatte.


So gut ?


----------



## Dice8 (14. Dezember 2015)

Mit einer Sektor Coil fährt sich das Nerve schon deutlich besser als mit der Standard Fox (Evolution). Das volle Potential der Sektor bekommt man aber nur heraus wenn man diese auf RCT3 (aus der Revelation) umbaut.


----------



## Liquid01 (15. Dezember 2015)

Also ich bin hoch zufrieden, auch ohne RCT3 Aufrüstung ;-)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## phoxxx (18. Dezember 2015)

Wie haltbar ist bei euch eigentlich der CaneCreek Steuersatz?
Meiner ist wohl hinüber, heute alles ausgebaut und neu geschmiert ...dabei mal die Lager aufgemacht und dort sind sehr tiefe Rillen erkennbar.
Werde mir einen neuen holen müssen.


----------



## HerrBarfuss (23. Dezember 2015)

phoxxx schrieb:


> Wie haltbar ist bei euch eigentlich der CaneCreek Steuersatz?
> Meiner ist wohl hinüber, heute alles ausgebaut und neu geschmiert ...dabei mal die Lager aufgemacht und dort sind sehr tiefe Rillen erkennbar.
> Werde mir einen neuen holen müssen.



Meiner ist mir nach nem Jahr auch zerbröselt. Beim rausziehen der Gabel kam uns der in Einzelteilen entgegen


----------



## phoxxx (23. Dezember 2015)

Ok,
Habe mir jetzt gestern die beiden Lager vom Steuersatz neu bestellt.
Bin gespannt ob er danach wieder sauber läuft.


----------



## HerrBarfuss (25. Dezember 2015)

Moin Leute,

Bin neu hier und habe jetzt erstmal viel hier rumgelesen, alle 80 Seiten waren mir dann aber doch zu viel. Habe nen AL+ 8.0 SE von 2014. Die Diskussionen zur Gabel und Dämpfung sind schon mal sehr interessant. Hatte eigentlich vor mir ne 650b pike zu holen und die dann später in meinem nächstem Bike weiter zu verwenden. Die wird dann ja wahrscheinlich noch länger sein, also vllt doch keine gute wahl.
Vielleicht lass ich jetzt erst nen Service machen, viele haben hier vom dämpfertuning geschrieben, das werde ich auch machen lassen. Kann man denn die Gabel nicht genau so einstellen lassen, sprich nen bisschen progressiver.
@Dice8 habe gelesen das du auch mal im bergischem unterwegs bist, ich komme aus Köln. Vielleicht kann man ja mal ne runde drehen zusammen. Deine umbaumaßnahmen hören sich immer sehr interessant an. Scheint du hast aus dem Bike noch gut was raus geholt.

Weiterhin habe ich ein knacken bei mir in der wippe, habe die kleine imbusschraube schon öfter gelöst und mit montagepaste wieder eingebaut. Leider verschwindet das knacken immer nur temporär. So 1-2 touren maximal.
Habt ihr ein ähnliches Problem?
Hätte ich lieber schraubensicherung nehmen sollen?
Kann ich die schraube ganz weglassen, kann mir eh nicht vorstellen das die viel bringt. Verstehe nicht warum die wippe nicht geschweißt ist. Ist ja nicht so das man die sonst nicht montieren könnte, oder?

Mein zweites problem ist der umbau von 3-fach auf 2-fach. Hab ne xt und möchte einfach das mittlere KB tauschen und dann noch evtl. Das große durch nen bashguard ersetzen. Habe da schon viel recherchiert. Nur leider bin ich mir immer noch nicht sicher welches Mittlere KB ich kaufen muss. Nen 38er wäre nett. Vielleicht kann mir jemand mal mit Artikelnummer oder ähnlichem helfen. Ich finde nur eins für 40 Euro von shimano. Sind die so teuer?

Ohje, das war jetzt viel. Hoffe hier lesen noch einige mit und haben die Muße hier Romane zu lesen.
Frohes Fest


----------



## Dice8 (25. Dezember 2015)

HerrBarfuss schrieb:


> Moin Leute,
> 
> Bin neu hier und habe jetzt erstmal viel hier rumgelesen, alle 80 Seiten waren mir dann aber doch zu viel. Habe nen AL+ 8.0 SE von 2014. Die Diskussionen zur Gabel und Dämpfung sind schon mal sehr interessant. Hatte eigentlich vor mir ne 650b pike zu holen und die dann später in meinem nächstem Bike weiter zu verwenden. Die wird dann ja wahrscheinlich noch länger sein, also vllt doch keine gute wahl.
> Vielleicht lass ich jetzt erst nen Service machen, viele haben hier vom dämpfertuning geschrieben, das werde ich auch machen lassen. Kann man denn die Gabel nicht genau so einstellen lassen, sprich nen bisschen progressiver.
> ...



Frohe Weihnachten! 

Ich komme auch aus Köln und fahre meistens Touren im bergischen oder in der Voreifel. Das Nerve AL+ habe ich allerdings Mitte des Jahres verkauft da es mir nicht mehr gereicht hat. Ich fahre jetzt ein Strive AL 7.0 Race und muss sagen das ich es nicht bereue. Das Strive kann alles besser als das Nerve. Sogar auch den Uphill! Nunja, ich schweife ab. Deine Fragen kann ich dir hoffentlich trotzdem beantworten. 

Zum Umbau auf 2-Fach. Hier macht es nur Sinn das SLX Kettenblatt zu benutzen da es für 2-Fach Kurbeln gebaut wurde und extra Steighilfen hat. Das gibt es allerdings nur mit 36Z. 

https://www.bike-components.de/de/Shimano/SLX-Kettenblatt-FC-M665-9-fach-p21739/

Falls du nur das Kettenblatt ohne Bashguard (braucht man mMn nicht) montieren willst brauchst du diese Kettenblattschrauben:

https://www.bike-components.de/de/Truvativ/Kettenblattschrauben-fuer-1-fach-Kurbel-p33907/

Meine Meinung bzgl. Dämpfer und Gabel:

Dämpfer: Verkaufen und einen RT3 Debonair einbauen. 

Gabel: Immerhin ist es eine Fox mit FIT Kartusche. Entweder weiter fahren oder gegen eine Pike 150mm tauschen. Ob da mit Tuning was rauszuholen ist, gute Frage.


Zum knacken der Wippe:
Nur die Schraube mit Montgepaste neu einzubauen hilft nicht. Du musst die Wippe ausbauen und in seine zwei Hälften zerlegen. Die Kontaktflächen der beiden Wippenhälften mit Montagepaste einschmieren und wieder zusammenbauen. Das Knacken sollte dann behoben sein. Spätestens wenn du mal die Lager in der Wippe wechseln willst siehst du wie praktisch diese zweiteilige Konstruktion ist.


----------



## HerrBarfuss (25. Dezember 2015)

Hey Dice,

Danke für die schnelle antwort. Bin nicht nur neu im Forum sondern auch in Kölle neu. Im bergischem bin ich ein paar touren gefahren bisher. Waren coole Sachen dabei. Vor allem wiehl fand ich cool. Kannst gerne bescheid sagen wenn du fährst.

Die neuen strives sind der Hammer. Auch die spectralserie finde ich super. Bin mal eins gefahren, vllt hätte ich doch damals zum spectral greifen sollen. Aber egal

Zum mittlerem KB. Dein link zeigt ein 9-fach kettenblatt. Ist das kompatibel mit 10-fach? preis wäre je top. Ich schaue dann erstmal wie groß das mittlere ist. Evtl schleife ich die zähne von meinem 3. KB ab und nutze das dann als bashguard.

Nen neuer dämpfer ist natürlich recht teuer. Die volumenspacer sind aber wohl auch nicht die perfekte Lösung. Naja, vielleicht sollte ich die trotzdem vorher mal testen.

Zur wippe, super tipp. Werde die mal zerlegen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dice8 (25. Dezember 2015)

HerrBarfuss schrieb:


> Hey Dice,
> 
> Danke für die schnelle antwort. Bin nicht nur neu im Forum sondern auch in Kölle neu. Im bergischem bin ich ein paar touren gefahren bisher. Waren coole Sachen dabei. Vor allem wiehl fand ich cool. Kannst gerne bescheid sagen wenn du fährst.
> 
> ...



Können wir gerne mal machen. Kannst mir ja mal deine Handynummer per PN schicken. 

Das 9-Fach passt ohne Probleme auf den 10-Fach Antrieb. Bin diese Kombination auch zuletzt auf meinem Nerve gefahren. Am Strive fahre ich 1-Fach mit Ovalem Kettenblatt und will nichts anderes mehr fahren. ;-)

Die Volumenspacer helfen nur bedingt. Mit diesen bekommst du den Dämpfer progressiver abgestimmt aber eine zu schwache Dämpfung gleicht das nicht aus. 

Falls du noch anderen Fragen zum Nerve hast immer raus damit. ;-)


----------



## phoxxx (25. Dezember 2015)

So neue Lager für den Steuersatz sind da und für den defekten Freilauf der mavic Crossride gibt es auch Ersatz.


----------



## phoxxx (25. Dezember 2015)

Einfach nur damit es mal evt. jemand nachlesen kann, hier ein TOP! Video , wie sich die hintere Nabe aufbaut, hat mir sehr geholfen.


----------



## zzyzxx (15. Januar 2016)

Hallo zusammen,

ich spiele mit dem Gedanken mein Nerve AL+ 9.0 stealth (2014er Ausführung mit Komplett XT) zu verkaufen. Habt Ihr eine realistische Vorstellung was das Rad noch wert ist? Es ist keine 2 Jahre alt, nur wenige Gebrauchsspuren, keine Kompontenwechsel, nur Verschleißteile.

Ihr wärt mir eine große Hilfe.


----------



## Maui_Jim (15. Januar 2016)

Hatte auch ein Nerve AL+ 9.0, in weiß. März 2014 gekauft. Hab ich mit Reverse Pedalen vor 3 Monaten für 1600 verkauft. Ansonsten hier im Bikemarkt oder bei eBay Kleinanzeigen an den Preisen orientieren...


----------



## Trailfritz (19. März 2016)

Hallo zusammen, ohne das ich jetzt alles durchgeklickt hab... Hat jemand bereits alle Hinterbaulager gewechselt und kann mir ein passendes Werkzeug empfehlen womit man alle aus und eingepresst bekommt? Gruß


----------



## Dice8 (19. März 2016)

hollle schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen, ohne das ich jetzt alles durchgeklickt hab... Hat jemand bereits alle Hinterbaulager gewechselt und kann mir ein passendes Werkzeug empfehlen womit man alle aus und eingepresst bekommt? Gruß


Gewindestange/Schonhammer mit passenden Stecknüssen und Unterlegscheiben.

Edit: Für die Lager im Horstlink brauchst du zwingend einen "Innenauszieher".


----------



## pytek (19. März 2016)

phoxxx schrieb:


> Einfach nur damit es mal evt. jemand nachlesen kann, hier ein TOP! Video , wie sich die hintere Nabe aufbaut, hat mir sehr geholfen.


Konnte an meinem Hinterrad etwas Spiel feststellen, auch wenn ich die Steckachse richtig festknalle. Bei der Nabe kann man nichts nachstellen (Industrielager).

Ist ein wenig Spiel normal?
Wenn ich die Lager Tauschen müsste/sollte brauche ich da einen Abzieher?


----------



## Trailfritz (21. März 2016)

Hey 


Dice8 schrieb:


> Gewindestange/Schonhammer mit passenden Stecknüssen und Unterlegscheiben.
> 
> Edit: Für die Lager im Horstlink brauchst du zwingend einen "Innenauszieher".




danke für die Antwort)


----------



## phoxxx (26. Mai 2016)

Moin,
habe derzeit ein knacken an der zweiteiligen Schwinge.
Zerlegt habe ich diese und die Auflageflächen mit Montagepaste bereits eingeschmiert.
Die eine Schraube, welche die zwei Teile zusammen hält, habe ich ordentlich mit Fett eingeschmiert.
Das knacken ist aber immer noch da.
Nun habe ich mal die obere Dämpfer Schraube (laut Explosionszeichnung 16nm) gelöst... siehe da...knacken weg (mein Nerve knackt schon wenn ich es ohne mich drauf zu setzen hin und her kippe mit etwas Druck aufs Oberrohr).
Schraube dann nur mit 10nm angezogen... knacken wieder da.
Was kann ich jetzt machen?
Wollte nochmal die Montagepaste von der Schwinge entfernen und dort Fett drauf schmieren.
Danke schonmal.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mrneisemc (2. Juni 2016)

Also mein Al+ knackt auch, was manchmal hilft ist den Schnellspanner vom Sattel etwas lösen. Klingt komisch, ist aber so. Das ganze teil habe ich auch schon zerlegt und gereinigt, gefettet. Leichtgängigkeit der Lager kontrolliert, nichts. Es ist ein Mysterium.


----------



## HerrBarfuss (7. Juni 2016)

Moin, also meine wippe (oder was auch immer) hat auch ewig geknackt. Ich war mir zu 100 prozent sicher das es diese kleine schraube war und hab ein paar mal die wippe auseinander gebaut und neu gefettet. Ohne was zu erreichen. Bei ausgeschraubter Schraube war es weg. Mit nur leicht angezogener Schraubendreher wieder da.
Da bin ich dann ratlos zum canyon stand beim Bike Festival in willingen  gegangen. mir hat ein kompetenter Angestellter den halben hinterbau zerlegt und neu geschmiert. 
Jetzt bin ich endlich erlöst. Er hat mir geraten den hinterbau ab und an mal komplett zu zerlegen und zu schmieren. Vermutlich hat es an den trockenen lagern gelegen.
Vielleicht hilft euch das.


----------



## mrneisemc (8. Juni 2016)

Danke für den Tipp, werde das mal in Angriff nehmen. Und bei der Gelegenheit mal die Lager wechseln.


----------



## Mountsven (21. September 2016)

Hi Leute, nachdem mein Al+ die pike bekommen hat, soll nun auch der Dämpfer gegen einen Monarch plus getauscht werden. Muss ich noch etwas zusätzlich bestellen, oder passt der mit 190x51 sofort rein?


----------



## lumixmtb (22. September 2016)

Mountsven schrieb:


> Muss ich noch etwas zusätzlich bestellen, oder passt der mit 190x51 sofort rein?



Der passt rein aber du brauchst auch noch Buchsen (M8x22,2mm) und Gleitlager (Eyelet).


----------



## Mountsven (22. September 2016)

lumixmtb schrieb:


> Der passt rein aber du brauchst auch noch Buchsen (M8x22,2mm) und Gleitlager (Eyelet).



Hast du evtl. Links für mich? Finde mich überhaupt nicht zurecht. Vielen Dank
Hast du den Monarch auch drin? Wenn ja bist du zufrieden?


----------



## lumixmtb (22. September 2016)

Guck dir am besten die Explosionseichungen von SRAM an. Dort sind alle Teile gelistet mit ArtikelNr.
https://sram-cdn-pull-zone-gsdesign...t/files/techdocs/2016_rockshox_spc_revb_0.pdf

Prinzipiell brauchst du noch 2 Mal das https://www.bike-components.de/de/R...-fuer-Monarch-Kage-Vivid-Ario-ab-2010-p24675/

Ich hatte sogar ein Monarch plus bei mir drin (Gr. M). Hat super gepasst und war geil! Mit Spacer kann man den auch schön progressiv einstellen was für den Rahmen ein muss ist.

Das Nerve habe ich aber nicht mehr, wurde geklaut. Fahre jetzt ein Strive


----------



## Mountsven (22. September 2016)

lumixmtb schrieb:


> Guck dir am besten die Explosionseichungen von SRAM an. Dort sind alle Teile gelistet mit ArtikelNr.
> https://sram-cdn-pull-zone-gsdesign...t/files/techdocs/2016_rockshox_spc_revb_0.pdf
> 
> Prinzipiell brauchst du noch 2 Mal das https://www.bike-components.de/de/R...-fuer-Monarch-Kage-Vivid-Ario-ab-2010-p24675/
> ...



Super, vielen Dank.
Bin jetzt nicht der schwerste (65kg)
Wieviel tokens würdest du denn da reinmachen?
LG 
Strive is natürlich auch Nice


----------



## karsan (6. April 2017)

Hallo zusammen, ich möchte an mein Nerve al+ 7.0 einen Thule Fahrradanhänger montieren. Ja ich weiß das Bike ist von canyon nicht freigegeben dafür aber möchte es dennoch machen.
Nun meine Frage, kann mir jemand bei der Auswahl der Stechachse und der Kupplung auf der Weber Seite Hilfestellung geben?

Vielen Dank schon mal.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dragonjackson (7. April 2017)

Du brauchst die x12 Steckachse von Thule.... Welche Frage spezifisch hast du denn?

https://www.thule.com/de-de/de/accessories/thule-syntace-x-12-axle-adapter-_-1684669


----------



## netsetter (31. Mai 2018)

Thema ist zwar schon älter... mag meinen CTD rausschmeissen, ich werde einen Monarch RT3 M/M probieren, was haltet Ihr davon? RP23 mit Tune M/M gibt´s derzeit fast nix aufm Markt.


----------



## Braunbaer (22. Oktober 2020)

Auch wenn dieses Rad gefühlt niemand mehr fährt und alle Exemplare verschrottet wurden - ich hab meins noch und es fährt immer noch gut 

Zum Thema: Ich habe beim Monarch R (es ist ein M/M) die kleine Luftkammer durch die große ersetzt, weil die alte eh Luft verlor. Was soll ich sagen? Eine Offenbarung, fast ein neues Rad. Viel weicher, viel komfortabler, passt für mich. Auch bei ruppiger Fahrweise keine Durchschläge, aber der Federweg wird besser genutzt.


----------

